# The Official Tennis Thread



## NinjaJedi007 (Jun 1, 2005)

Talk about anything tennis here: who your favorite/least favorite players are, memorable recent tourneys or matches you've seen, if you play often, what you're improving about your game, whatever! If you like tennis or even if you dont, say a little something about it here. 

I personally love it. I got into it about 2 years ago and I can't stop playing. As of now I like singles matches more than doubles. Maybe I just need to play more doubles to appreciate it more


----------



## gunk (Jun 4, 2005)

I like playing doubles better because my forehand is really messed up. Backhand is my strongest shot, which is really weird, but it works well for doubles :] I played a lot of tennis in high school and stopped once I reached college. Funny how quickly you lose all your skills. I kind of still play now with my brother. 

But watching the French Open really makes me miss playing matches =/ Has anyone been watching it? That Nadal dude is crazy... including the clothes he wears. I think he's the most buffed up pro tennis player I've seen. His arms and calves are huge.


----------



## Meijin (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't play Tennis, but I follow it. My favorite Tennis plays are Marat Safin and Rafael Nadal. 

Yes gunk, Nadal is the most buffed up tennis player right now. I think he'll win the French Open AND Wimbledon this year


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Zeh|MonikuhPwns said:
			
		

> I don't play Tennis, but I follow it. My favorite Tennis plays are Marat Safin and Rafael Nadal.
> 
> Yes gunk, Nadal is the most buffed up tennis player right now. I think he'll win the French Open AND Wimbledon this year


Nadal has absolutely no chance of winning wimbledon. His style of play is heavily suited to clay. Why do you think he suddenly came good when the clay season started. His defensive style of play won't work on faster courts such as grass.

Anyway I play tennis usually at least 3 times a week. I'm a tennis coach too. So for me tennis is the greatest sport in the world. I've been playing for about 10 years now, still love it. 

I'm an agressive baseliner with a big serve, but my volleys have been improving lately.

Oh and i prefer singles but my doubles is improving lately. It's a very different game to singles, tactics are much more important.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jun 8, 2005)

I seriously need to work on my forehand. Its such a weakness in my game its hurting! I've got control I just need to put some power behind it. My top spin forehand is pretty bad too. Got to work on that  :


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 8, 2005)

When you say your forehand what you talking about? Slice forehand? Flat forehand? Cos you say your topspin forehand also needs work. 

If anyone wants they can post a video of their shots and i can take a look at it and give some advice.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jun 8, 2005)

Flat shot is fine, slice is constantly getting better, but can't hit a decent top spin for some reason. Guess I didn't grab the trick to it or whatever   . On TV you always see them hitting at full force but whenever I try that it doesn't exactly work out. Wonder how they do that   ?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 8, 2005)

The basis for generating topspin is that instead of hitting through the ball you are brushing the back of the ball. Make sure that you get your racket below the ball before you hit it and you finish high over your shoulder. 

You should be able to hear a difference in sound when you hit a ball with topspin. Once you can hit a ball with topspin you should find that you can hit the ball harder and it will still go in. This is because with topspin the ball clears the net higher but then dips so it still goes in. First try and get consistency then worry about power


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jun 15, 2005)

I played varsity tennis in high school..I think federer will win wimbledon easily, but im sad agassi withdrew.


----------



## Meijin (Jun 15, 2005)

ResoluteOne said:
			
		

> I played varsity tennis in high school..I think federer will win wimbledon easily, but im sad agassi withdrew.



Now now, you can't leave out Roddick, Safin, Nadal, and Hewitt. All are top class and I think they can give Federer a challenge.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jun 15, 2005)

As I said before you can leave out Nadal, he is a clay court player, I wouldn't be suprised if he went out in the first two rounds at wimbledon. I think Roddick has a fairly good chance, but his game is two one-dimensional. If he plays Federer, Federer will win.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 24, 2005)

I play tennis regurlarly, since I'm assisting a coach at a city park for community service. I'm getting pretty good, considering I've only played for 2 summers. 

I have a pretty strong forehand considering my size(and weight ), and I'm finally able to hit a ball with topsin, at full strenght. 
I have to work on my backhand though, I can't hit with topspin at all, so in matches I'm obligated to hit a flat ball or slice it. Slicing's my favourite .

I'm pretty good playing in front..you know..close to the net (forgot how we call it XD)
so the only thing I really suck at is my serves. Everyone my age hit hard serves, and I have trouble just getting the ball in the square.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Techincally a backhand topspin is easier than a forehand. It's just it's practiced and taught less. How many hands do you use on your backhand?

If your refering to hitting a ball without bouncing, that is volleying. 

I'm not suprised your struggling on your serve when you started late. It has been scientificly proven that the serve is the most technical action in sport.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 25, 2005)

Andre Agassi is the best...is that how you spell his name? Either way tennis is so easy and fun at the same time.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 25, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> Andre Agassi is the best...is that how you spell his name? Either way tennis is so easy and fun at the same time.


its quite easy at first, but as you improve, it gets harder and harder. at first your skills my jump up alot with practicing, but when you get better, it takes alot more practicing to see even the slights bit of difference. though if you just like hitting the ball back and forth to each other, which is easy, it can also be quite fun at the same time.

i played tennis in high school for 2 years(team formed when i had only two years left of hs :sad ). i now play in college(only on a division 3 team). i was second best on the team last year, so i play pretty high up, which allows me to play some pretty tough opponents(considering i only play for a d3 school). it's fun. i enjoy playing tennis(sometimes). my downfall is i can become quite lazy.

good thing tennis is a life long sport. so i don't have to learn a new one when i get to be 50.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 26, 2005)

^...no you don't understand...it really is EASY! I played people with years of experience (I don't even think I have a month of experience) that serve at supersonic speeds and it really is not that hard to adapt and play them competitively. Ping-pong is harder and so much cooler too, those balls literally travel at the speed of sound and spin can be deadly. But Baketball owns all (takes years to be a beginner lol...ok exaggeration but is much tougher to be good at). Also, I think I could beat you...


----------



## Nakor (Jul 26, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> ^...no you don't understand...it really is EASY! I played people with years of experience (I don't even think I have a month of experience) that serve at supersonic speeds and it really is not that hard to adapt and play them competitively. Ping-pong is harder and so much cooler too, those balls literally travel at the speed of sound and spin can be deadly. But Baketball owns all (takes years to be a beginner lol...ok exaggeration but is much tougher to be good at). Also, I think I could beat you...


lol...ok.../sarcasm

im sorry but ping pong balls don't travel at the speed of sound. sorry to burst your bubble. i love your exaggerations though.

professional ping pong matches are very fast pace. i try to watch them on tv anytime they are on. tennis is too, its just a bigger version of it..lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

Tennis is one of the most technical sports in existance. It is not easy at all.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 26, 2005)

fireball said:
			
		

> lol...ok.../sarcasm
> 
> im sorry but ping pong balls don't travel at the speed of sound. sorry to burst your bubble. i love your exaggerations though.
> 
> professional ping pong matches are very fast pace. i try to watch them on tv anytime they are on. tennis is too, its just a bigger version of it..lol



You think you are good...you're not. Obviously ping pong balls don't travel at the speed of sound... Why would you even say they didn't???  I even said I exaggerated a lot in that post. Whatever I CAN beat you though. It won't be so tough either. I played people that have played longer than you lived and competed well. I beat one person. You probably can just serve, and once I get used to returning it then you will lose in an instant. I have it all planned up in my head...I am always right about these stuff...YEAH, I said "these stuff" whatsittoya...SEE.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

How can you possibly say you can beat someone you have never seen play? Have you ever had coaching or anything? Have you ever tried returning a serve at around 100 mph with a lot of topspin and side spin. It is not easy. I'm sorry but if you only have a month's experience you are still a beginner. You probably still serve with a forehand grip and can't put much spin on the ball.

Sure if you have natural talent you can hit the ball over without much difficulty. But good players don't just get it over, they will hit it within a meter of the line each time.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't need to. You don't know anything about me either. I have hit back really fast serves...I wouldn't know how fast they were just by seeing them. I haven't had a months experience...thought I said that...maybe I didn't *scrolls up* (oh there it is)... It is not even a month, it is over the course of 4 years too. Who cares about coaching, tennis doesn't need coaching, it is an individual sport. You don't have to hit near the line to beat somebody. You have to hit where they aren't and where they can't reach it. HAHAHA...I never said I could beat YOU...BUT I probably CAN. 

EDIT: UK sucks at tennis...and I have proof to back it up. Andre Agassi is the best and he is from the US and that means UK sucks...well maybe not but I stand by that statement.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

You say you are 18? You act like your 12. 

Fast serves aren't that hard to get back. Speed isn't what about makes a good serve. Like I said, have you ever tried getting back a serve that has a lot of spin on it? Try returning a serve that bounces and then spins off at about 30 degrees and is directed right in the corner. If you haven't come against a player that can hit a decent spin serve then the standard your playing at probably isn't that great.

Also if you can't hit the ball near the lines then you can't get players out of position. If you can't do that then they will be able to retrieve everything.

Tennis doesn't need coaching? That's a joke, if you want to become a decent player you would have to be incredibly talented to do it without coaching. Like I said before, it is an incredibly technical sport.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 26, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You say you are 18? You act like your 12.
> 
> Fast serves aren't that hard to get back. Speed isn't what about makes a good serve. Like I said, have you ever tried getting back a serve that has a lot of spin on it? Try returning a serve that bounces and then spins off at about 30 degrees and is directed right in the corner. If you haven't come against a player that can hit a decent spin serve then the standard your playing at probably isn't that great.
> 
> ...



Like I said I played people that have more years of experience than you have years of being alive. I am 18...gotta problem with that? I am immature...so what?! I played a good spin serve it actually hit the ground and I missed it because it changed the direction. It went up past my right shoulder...it was amazing...for a second. Until I just stayed a meter or two back and then I could easily return it with fierce force. My serving is the only thing that I need to practice a LOT to make it consistent. It is a decent serve that is pretty fast (for a beginner) but that is not gonna win you a game anyways so it is useless to put too much emphasis on serving.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 26, 2005)

You stand a meter or two back? Your just making life too easy. All anyone would have to do then is slow down the serve and put it out wide. Standing that far back you won't have a chance.

You really have no idea what your talking about. I don't care if you have played people with tons of experience. It doesn't really matter how long they have been playing, if they are crap there crap. The only way i'm gonna believe you is if you post a video or something of you playing. Looking at your other posts and your reputation, you don't exactly seem like the most credible guy.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> You stand a meter or two back? Your just making life too easy. All anyone would have to do then is slow down the serve and put it out wide. Standing that far back you won't have a chance.
> 
> You really have no idea what your talking about. I don't care if you have played people with tons of experience. It doesn't really matter how long they have been playing, if they are crap there crap. The only way i'm gonna believe you is if you post a video or something of you playing. Looking at your other posts and your reputation, you don't exactly seem like the most credible guy.



Wow...reputation means about as much as DSITEWTOWEHW... I don't care if you believe me or not...just hope you don't ever have to suffer against me on a court. Be it basketball or tennis. If you slow the serve down and make it wide all I gotta do is hit the side line after catching the ball. A meter isn't that much ground to make up you retard. Maybe for a slow first stepper like you but not for an amazing player like me. YEAH, that sounds about right...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh my god you are a muppet. If you stand a meter back it will not be a meter to the side.

If you look at the image if I serve it out wide by the time it has reached you it will be so far out wide that you won't have a chance no matter how fast you are. That's also presuming no spin is put on the ball. Normally that kind of serve would have heavy side spin taking it even further away. Stop trying to tell everyone that your good cos you clearly have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 27, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Oh my god you are a muppet. If you stand a meter back it will not be a meter to the side.
> 
> If you look at the image if I serve it out wide by the time it has reached you it will be so far out wide that you won't have a chance no matter how fast you are. That's also presuming no spin is put on the ball. Normally that kind of serve would have heavy side spin taking it even further away. Stop trying to tell everyone that your good cos you clearly have no idea what your talking about.



Whatever you say buddy... I can tell what a serve is gonna do and where it is aimed at. The only way to settle this is if I actually play you and that will never happen.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

Really how can you tell where I serve if I throw it up in the same place each time?


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 27, 2005)

Angle on your racket...and the motion you use to hit it. Everybody has their own traits for a serve...like everybody has tells in poker. You just have to be perceptive of them and pay attention. Tennis is easy to me beacuse it is like strategy in real life. It is all a mind game, the smarter player usually wins. I also think it is fun because of that too.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tennis isn't as easy as you make it sound. It was said before but if you play someone with excellent spin on his/her shots, then it definitely isnt a cake walk. Good players have control over their shots and can hit with full force as well. I doubt you can return serves at full power from a good player with ease especially if you haven't played long.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 27, 2005)

NinjaJedi007 said:
			
		

> I doubt you can return serves at full power from a good player with ease especially if you haven't played long.



So did I...until I did. It COULD have been luck...but I have no way of telling.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

You can see the angle of the racket at contact point and use that to work out where the ball is going? Considering the fact that the ball will be up to you in less than a second and the racket head speed is incredibly fast. Also the fact that the length of a tennis court is just under 24 m. You must have the best eyesight, fastest mind and an amazing co-ordination to manage that.


----------



## gunk (Jul 27, 2005)

Well then. Maybe we have a tennis prodigy neglecting to make use of his God-like talent  I ARE 1031 get off your bloody ass and start capitalizing on it.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 27, 2005)

gunk said:
			
		

> Well then. Maybe we have a tennis prodigy neglecting to make use of his God-like talent  I ARE 1031 get off your bloody ass and start capitalizing on it.



...I am lazy...I have potential in a lot of things but I doubt I will ever do anything about it. Thanks for the honesty and the compliment anyways.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

So I presume if I gave you a video file of up to where I hit the ball you could tell me exactly where the ball is going?


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 27, 2005)

If the video allows for it...I might be able too.

EDIT: Make sure it is from the right position and all that...but some things like depth aren't translated that well to video but I will accept that challenge. Worst that can happen is that I am shown I don't know much about a sport I played less than a month. Best case, I am truly good. 

EDIT 2: But it wouldn't make much sense...if I never even seen you play before what can I gather and conclude is your "tell"... 
But I did accept and it is too late to back out now...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

Fair enough you haven't seen me play. But since you said you love Andre Agassi so much I thought I would give you his serve instead. I'm sure you have seen him play before. You do have a bit of an advantage though, this is much closer then where you would be returning from.


here you go!


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, the video is out of bandwith..another site please? I also want to see your serve.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

It's not my serve. It's Andre Agassi's. I can post my serve up if you want though.


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea, that be fine. I'll post mine soon, as soon i figure out how to xfer from my camera to my comp. It'll prob be later today. You said you were a tennis coach so please give your opinion on it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah sure man i'd be happy too. I'll post mine soon. I have it on a friends computer, but before I ask for it I need to complete something he asked me to do.


----------



## Volken (Jul 27, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> Angle on your racket...and the motion you use to hit it. Everybody has their own traits for a serve...like everybody has tells in poker. You just have to be perceptive of them and pay attention. Tennis is easy to me beacuse it is like strategy in real life. It is all a mind game, the smarter player usually wins. I also think it is fun because of that too.



The racket head is probably going way too fast for you to read the direction immediately. You couldn't read a serve like this :, by just looking at the racket head.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 27, 2005)

You couldn't tell from the contact point even if you were standing a meter away, let alone 24 meters.

Roddick's serve is interesting, he has one of the most ugly actions. But the way he came up with it is unbelievable. One day he was really angry at something, so he chucked the ball up in the air and hit it as hard as he could. To his suprise, it went in!


----------



## gunk (Jul 28, 2005)

> Roddick's serve is interesting, he has one of the most ugly actions. But the way he came up with it is unbelievable. One day he was really angry at something, so he chucked the ball up in the air and hit it as hard as he could. To his suprise, it went in!


You're kidding me... some people have all the luck with talent =/


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 28, 2005)

Eh, can you tell me what's the best site for uploading video?


----------



## Meijin (Jul 28, 2005)

ResoluteOne said:
			
		

> Eh, can you tell me what's the best site for uploading video?



 is very good.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

gunk said:
			
		

> You're kidding me... some people have all the luck with talent =/


The stupid thing was, he wasn't even trying to serve. He just threw the ball in the air for the sake of it.


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 28, 2005)

How does yousendit work? im trying to post a link for the site, but apparently all i can do is send it to a person's email?

Edit: i sent it to your hotmail acct, the one in your profile.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Right go to . Select the file, choose an e-mail address (doesn't even have to be real). Click upload, once it is done uploading it will give you a link.


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok, i hope this works.    ~ The Barber Shop FC ~.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep I got it, give me a little while and I'll comment on it


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Right ok...

First thing I noticed is that you have a very closed stance. This is not necesarily a bad thing, a lot of professionals do it to gain extra power and spin. However it does make the serve a little harder.



As you can see your left foot is almost in line with your right foot. When in fact you are trying to serve diagonally. This means that you are going to have to turn your body right round in order to get it going in the right direction.


Then we come round to the throw up.

As you can see by now you are leaning right back. This is a problem. Basically one of the most important things about the serve is to stay balanced throughout. Here you are leaning right back and get off balance. This causes your front foot to step forwards.

That's actually a foot fault and against the rules.

The other problem with leaning back is that when you are off balanced, it is hard to throw the ball up in the same place each time. This leads to inconsistency.


Ok here you have thrown the ball up and your right hand is in a great position. Nice and high. However your left elbow is tucked in. This is a problem because it will cause injuries if it isn't fixed. 

Ideally we want the left arm in line with the shoulders, as the picture below shows.


This position we have got to here is called the "set to launch" position. Basically it is called that because from here everything accelerates. Now ideally in this position we wan't the racket pointing to the sky. If I show you the example of Sharapova's serve you can see this.

*Spoiler*: _This image is bigger_ 









By now you will notice from her serve the weight should be on the front foot.

If you are going to stop the racket at all during the serve this is the place to do so. However in your serve you stop with the racket behind your back.



This gives the racket less time to accelerate and so the the speed of the serve is slower.

Your contact point is ok,

but notice how all of your body is pointing towards the left post. This is where the closed stance I mentioned earlier hurts you. Basically you haven't turned your body the amount needed to serve it to the right and so it's simply gone in the direction your body is in. Which is over to the left.

The one good thing though is that your hitting the ball nice and high.


Your follow through is nice, notice your body is now turned in the right direction but it is too late.

It's not a bad serve, I hope you don't feel I over critcised. I'm sorry if I did, but I thought you would rather I tell you what I thought was wrong and what you could improve on rather than telling you it's great.

Cheers for sharing it with us, hopefully I'll post my serve sometime soon!


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks very much for helping out.

I've only been playing tennis a few monthes more than a year. As of yet, my second serve is the underhand serve, really lame. 
For the second picture, did you notice my legs were bent, and i was using that for more power. It causes the bent back. Is this alright, or does it not really worth it? I notice when i due this it's harder for my eye coordination, but i hit it much harder for some reason. 
For the fifth picture, how does having the racket aligned/pointing to the sky give me more time to accerlate? From the back of my head to contact it's sort of a circular motion to hit the ball, the pointing at sky doesnt seem to cover as much ground. 
When you said the closed stance hurt me because i didnt turn enough, does it mean i should fix that by making my legs more diagnal, or open up my legs more? What am i supposed to do to have the power from closed but still turn enough?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Knee bend is good, there is nothing wrong with that. But you can still bend your knees and keep your back upright (take a look at the picture of Sharapova's serve again)

As I mentioned before, the "set to launch" position is the place where everything accelerates to contact point. If you are only accelerating from where your racket is behind your back and not before then then you have less time to accelerate, so your racket head speed is slower.

The racket should go from pointing to the sky to behind your back to contact point. It is basically an extension of what you are currently doing.

You will still find plenty of power from an open stance. The pretty standard stance for a left hander is where the right foot points towards the left post and the left foot is parallel with the baseline. With just enough room inbetween to fit a racket.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 28, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Techincally a backhand topspin is easier than a forehand. It's just it's practiced and taught less. How many hands do you use on your backhand?
> 
> If your refering to hitting a ball without bouncing, that is volleying.
> 
> I'm not suprised your struggling on your serve when you started late. It has been scientificly proven that the serve is the most technical action in sport.


well when I began I had a better backhand than a forehand, but since I've learned how to hit a forehand topspin I havent practiced too much on my backhand.

I use 2 hands on a back, 1 on a forehand. well when I slice it on my backhand I only use one,obviously.

yeah I heard that too.

Actually I'm getting better. I use to just hit a lob my second serve, but now I'm actually throwing the ball high, hitting it over my head, etc etc. All I have to do now is hold my raquet correctly and I can start practicing on hard serves.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

well if you want to know the grip for the serve:


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 28, 2005)

I see what you mean bluecheese, when i thought about it. If that pic link is intended for me, i already use that grip, maybe a bit more extreme. Thanks again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope it wasn't I already checked you used that grip.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 30, 2005)

Isn't that a fault?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah I did say it was a foot fault if you actually read my comments. You still haven't told me which direction Agassi is serving.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Right this was my serve last Summer. It has come on a bit and maybe in a few weeks I'll get the video camera out again. But this will do for now.

Rear view 

Front view


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 30, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Yeah I did say it was a foot fault if you actually read my comments. You still haven't told me which direction Agassi is serving.



It says the link don't work...

And it is not like I watch Agassi a lot. I barely watch tennis.

EDIT: By the way, no offense, but your serve is really slow.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

If you call 120 mph slow then what is fast?


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 30, 2005)

Dunno, but all I know is that serve is not fast at all. Re-upload the Agassi vid if ya want me to see it.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

You have seen one serve I did over a year ago. Not only that but it was on a cold day (in case you don't know the ball travels slower on a cold day).

For your information 120 is about the average speed for most proffesional players serves. But come on I'm sure you can do much better so lets see your brilliant serve. 

I will upload the Agassi video again later. I suppose he probably has a slow serve too.


----------



## EDhg (Jul 30, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Right this was my serve last Summer. It has come on a bit and maybe in a few weeks I'll get the video camera out again. But this will do for now.
> 
> Rear view
> 
> Front view




Nice serve! :  I've played for 4 years and I still can't serve like that. lol But it wasn't like I practiced everyday or something, and I've stopped playing for 2 yrs. It tends to conflict with my golf swing for some odd reason..

I used to admire Agassi + Sampras. Uh.. Don't watch alot of tennis nowadays, infact I can't remember the last time I sat down and watched TV..(not counting movies)


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Cheers man. Golf and Tennis are two of the most technical sports out there so I'm not really suprised it effects your swing.

Two pretty good players to admire, IMO the best server ever and the best returner ever.

Edit:
Right here is the Agassi video again.

Edit2:
Thought I might as well upload a video of a forehand rally I did at the same time as that serve. Anyone else gonna put a video up?


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 30, 2005)

The Agassi video link still won't work...

Again, I don't mean to offend you, but the best word I can think of to describe your play is goofy. All your movements seem so lax and indirect. Also, I never said I could serve a fast one but I said I could return a fast one... HUGE difference. 

Does the Agassi video end at the point when he hits it? That is the only way to test my ability.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 30, 2005)

If you think that movement is bad then you clearly have no idea about tennis. One of my strongest points is my movement. I kept moving after I hit the ball to keep on my toes so I can react quicker to the next ball. I have no idea how you can say my movement is indirect. If your gonna criticise my play at least give a decent reason.

The Agassi file does end there and I don't know why yousendit keeps failing. I am uploading it again now, it will be done in under 10 mins

Here you go: The Headquarters


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Jul 31, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> If you think that movement is bad then you clearly have no idea about tennis. One of my strongest points is my movement. I kept moving after I hit the ball to keep on my toes so I can react quicker to the next ball. I have no idea how you can say my movement is indirect. If your gonna criticise my play at least give a decent reason.
> 
> The Agassi file does end there and I don't know why yousendit keeps failing. I am uploading it again now, it will be done in under 10 mins
> 
> Here you go: ignore function.



Either way the link is still bad...I have no idea why you can't upload that single file...it could be the type is not supported. Keep on praising yourself you "pro". You say everything you do is as good as a pro so I can't wait to see you in the next big tournament. I'll be cheering for you if that happens.


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 31, 2005)

Bluecheese, just ignore this twit. The video is kinda choppy, and when it's smooth it looks much faster. Try a video of you serving on the far side of the net and the ball coming to you. It'll look considerably faster.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

I didn't say everything was as good as a pro at all. I am no where near a pro level. I just think your reasons for saying my shots are bad are just stupid.

I have no idea why the link keeps failing. It is always fine for ages when I check it. I have compressed it this time so hopefully it will work.

Here 20th CB Volume 19 chapter 1

It is strange how the link for the video keeps failing. I'm sure no one is blocking the file are they.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

It's working fine click it again, if it comes up with a runtime error just keep trying it will work after a few tries. It will continue to work if no one clicks the block file button on the page

In case that link does also somehow go down as well here is another few links

Here 20th CB Volume 19 chapter 1
Here 20th CB Volume 19 chapter 1
Here 20th CB Volume 19 chapter 1

Now there is no way all of them will go down


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jul 31, 2005)

Bluecheese, the link worked after 3 different ones failed. Very strange.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jul 31, 2005)

That is weird. I really don't get this


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Aug 1, 2005)

His hitting it slightly less than the far corner of the box. Hmm...that doesn't explain too well. I'll try to upload a picture. But that is not the angle I would see it from had I been playing him...so I am not as confident of my answer.




That is my guess, hopefully I don't fail. But still, that is not the angle I was talking about, the one I meant was if I were playing him. I would see him from a different angle.

I would be at the bottom of that drawing if I were returning by the way.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> His hitting it slightly less than the far corner of the box. Hmm...that doesn't explain too well. I'll try to upload a picture. But that is not the angle I would see it from had I been playing him...so I am not as confident of my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you couldn't have been more wrong. It's a serve down the middle on the other side. Complaining about the angle won't do you much good. It is fairly close to the angle you would return from and it is a lot lot closer. If anything it would be easier to tell from this camera position than returning it.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Aug 2, 2005)

BlueCheese said:
			
		

> Well you couldn't have been more wrong. It's a serve down the middle on the other side. Complaining about the angle won't do you much good. It is fairly close to the angle you would return from and it is a lot lot closer. If anything it would be easier to tell from this camera position than returning it.



 ... Down the middle? I thought that is what my picture had...anyways the angle does matter because that is not how you see somebody in a real game so it wouldn't matter how close you were. I even specified this before you posted a video. You know what though, I don't care much anymore.


----------



## BlueCheese (Aug 2, 2005)

Man i'm done with you, you clearly know nothing about tennis. There is no point me wasting any more time on you. You just refuse to listen to reasoning. So your now on my ignore list.


----------



## sensaike (Oct 10, 2005)

*Anybody here plays tennis? Or would like to play tennis?*

Come and discuss anything that has to do with tennis, from tips to how to learn.  Don?t matter what level u are just ask and I?ll answer or somebody will. Talk about how good u are, what u like to improve, or if you would like to learn. Anything?


----------



## coolpuprocks (Oct 11, 2005)

I play tennis.  I'm decent--not your superstar athlete, but not your stupid punk who can't hit the ball.  Erm...I'd like to improve my serve?  It would be cool if I could do all those amazing stuff in Prince of tennis manga.  I tried playing ambidexterous one day for the sake of trying my opposite hand, but that failed miserably.  I don't compete much.  but hey, tennis is just plain fun ^_^


----------



## sensaike (Oct 11, 2005)

I could give u some lessons if u want. on how to improve ur server... I'm not great but i'm ok. i'm level 7.0 in tennis levels. like u say tennis is just pure fun but if u compete wtih other u get way... better. 

And ya prince of tennis is a sweet anime. is what got me started to play in the first place. btw it is possible to do the stuff they do but u have to be good! and not all, some stuff are just made up for  the fun of the anime... i can do ichigan=server  tezuka=drop ball.. or what ever is call. sry i havent watch it in a long time... and some others but i dont really rememver... btw i havent finish watching it. i'm stuck in episode 152, cause i dont really use me computer at home just my laptop all the time. i'll finishi it though, soon...  

If u want i can post a step by step on how to server... return or whatever... It'll improve ur game.


----------



## Shadow User (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi, I play tennis. And I've played for a couple years now, and I have been practicing that one-footed split step from PoT.It's not that hard.And you're right, tennis is just plain fun. But the thing that sux is that my grades dropped a little and now Ican't play for a month, now all I have is PoT.

(PoT means prince  of tennis.)


----------



## Rhyn (Oct 23, 2005)

I have been playing tennis regulaly for te past year and a half at my local place with my friends, only because i have fmore free timem on my hands from college these days so i just do it for fun. I went in to a tournment (local one) and icame in the last 16. My serve is very powerful its just my back hand and slicing shots i need to work on.


----------



## Shadow User (Oct 23, 2005)

Sweet my strongest is probably my backhand.


----------



## Redemption (Oct 23, 2005)

I like tennis as a spectator sport but like baseball playing it is boring personally. Football is another matter.

Prince of tennis is a great sports anime (one of the best) but as an anime in general its semi-ok at best. Sports anime are just hard to like in reality for me, let alone they dragged out PoT way too long. If they made it a shorter anime it would have been better.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 23, 2005)

I do play, and i'm in my schol Tennis team.

I can play against the Captain, and give him a run for his money.

6-4.

and this is a guy that can break raquets. lol, Yes, break raquets.

I never saw one breaking a raquet by just hitting a ball.

The guy has a powerful righthand and serve.


----------



## sensaike (Oct 23, 2005)

I know what you mean I like playing football as well. Hell is my  second favourite sport to play and watch. Second over all. 

Oh man sound like some of you can be a nice warm up. Lol… breaking a racket, lol… I seen people break racquets, hell I broken racquets.  However breaking one is no as good as you may think. Racquets can break because of so many thing. Most of them are bad as well.. Just to list a few. You not playing well with it, is an old racquet, you through it or hit the ground a lot or it could be cause Is a cheap one. Any of this could be the reason why. And there is more but I’m not going to list them all. 

I would love to have someone better then me, near me. I play everybody here and none have beat me this year.  Hell over the summer I never lose either.  I’m captain of the team and I never really showed up for the tryouts cause I forgot… Lol.. My skill are pretty good but I don’t want to continue cause it sound like I’m full of myself.  Eh, which I’m probably am. Lol… tournament is the only place where I’m challenge. And not really. I laugh went I see the people in my team or the opposite team play with their 1 Mph servers… Lol..  Ok I’m dessin everybody now. lol.. No everybody has to start somewhere. I did too… btw guys what racquets do u have. I personally like Nadal’s one the “Babolat Aeropro drive” gives me power and spin. I like that… name your racquet guys. don’t matter what you have.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Oct 23, 2005)

In what state do you live in?

If you live near NY, we can play sometimes if you want, but i won't hold back. 


I had a neighbour, and she is an FBI agent.

She has has one daughter that plays pro level, and her husband is just as good, who is also another FBI agent.

We called them "The Tennis Family."

The wife was very good, around my level, and my mom always told me to go easy on her, as she is a female and is what a gentleman would do.  I said to my mom,  Are you crazy? Have you seen her playing? She is anything but a female, she hits like a man. lol 

So usually whien i'm beating her, she tells me if i don't go easy on her, she and her husband would fabricate a case on me, and arrest my sorry ass for whatever reason she came up with.

That cheater, but of course i didn't went easy on her, and defeated her.

Its a shame that she doesn't play tennis anymore.


----------



## waisuke (Oct 24, 2005)

wow, you seem pretty good at tennis.. 

I've never actually played a proper tennis game, I enjoy playing it and have played it since I was young, but never had the time to take up lessons and be better at it.


----------



## sensaike (Oct 24, 2005)

Naa, man some of you  may find this funny but I never have taken lesson. Although I could have but I choose not to. I just go to the club and play people there.  I pay attemption to what people do and that’s how I learn. I see somebody then I try what I saw still I get it down.  I don’t now I’m just good at doing that. 
Btw you need a 5.0 to get into professional  stuff like trying out for big tournament. Btw what is you NTRP level. I took a test to see right and it said I was 5.5. Bullshit I thought I was 7.0. But the guy told me that if you are 7.0 you make your living outta tennis and I guess am not doing that.  

Also I live in Toronto. I play mostly in Rexall Centre. I go there went I want to play or have some free time. Drop by if you live in Toronto. I’ll be the white guy who has a  crow of people around him. Lol… naa. I mostly have somebody who I practice. I always go with somebody. Either my brother, friend, or My GF I’m teaching her how to play.  All the people there suck. So I don’t like wasting time with them. My brother is pretty good. Only person that I find ok went playing against.


----------



## Lord Itachi (Oct 24, 2005)

i played the other day... harder than volleyball haha


----------



## Redemption (Oct 24, 2005)

Lord Itachi said:
			
		

> i played the other day... harder than volleyball haha



Was that beach or indoor volleyball big difference. Beach Volleyball is alot more fun to play imo, not to mention the eye candy it usually involves :darn


----------



## Katsura (Oct 24, 2005)

> i can do ichigan=server tezuka=drop ball



I'm Bill Gates


----------



## Shadow User (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a prince raquet.has power .just the way i like it! btw u guys are lucky i cant go to a school that has tennis. i dont know why! i wuold beat everybody in 6th grade probably seventh.


----------



## kimikiba (Oct 26, 2005)

I have tried it out but i sucked..... but it was fun


----------



## AngeloDS (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey there, I'm on the mens college tennis team ! Season doesn't start until Spring 2006. o_O, I need to work on my serves. I can only serve into the 110 MPH range haha, with the flat when I'm pushing it I can get a 120-125 MPH range but my accuracy is like 10% haha. But I have several different serves, so I can mix it up well.

(most used to less used)
1. Topspin Serve (down the center T, and middle) @ 110 MPH
2. Kick Serve (down the center T, and middle) @ 60 MPH
3. Flat Serve (down the center T, middle, outer T) @ 120 MPH
4. Slice Serve (out wide on duece court) @ 80 MPH
5. Kick-Fake Slice (down the center T) @ 75 MPH
6. Twist-Serve (middle) @ 70 MPH

*Grips*
Forehand Drive/Topspin: Semi-Western
Forehand Slice: Continental
Backhand Drive/Topspin: Eastern (one handed backhand)
Backhand Slice: Continental
Volley: Continental
Serve: Eastern (twist serve), Continental (everything else)

[edit]
Oh yeah I'm a solid 4.5 on the NTRP rating, working on being 5.0 by the start of the tennis season then after that work on being a solid 5.0 player heh.


----------



## TGC (Oct 26, 2005)

i play but i suck....everytime i play with my friends i always get owned...but i can play like every single other sport...


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Any chance of seeing a video of your shots?

Also how come you can serve a topspin serve at 110, but a kick serve at only 60. The techniques aren't that different.

Also with your topspin serve why only down the middle? I get a fair few aces serving top spin serves out wide.


----------



## AngeloDS (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't have a video camera, but my coach probably has one. I'll talk to him when we practice on Monday. I can't topspin out wide, they're mostly down the middle or into the body. Only on flatserves can I serve out wide. Probably because I use a pinpoint stance, and abbreviated backswing for my serve.

My kicker is a lot different from my topspin. Kicker, toss is above my head and coming down and I throw my racquet straight up and over the ball. Topspin, about 12 o' clock out in front, and hit the corner or the top of the ball and go over.

But my kicker even at 60 MPH is really hard to handle because of the heavyness and spin I put into the ball.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

The problem with serving at 60 MPH is that a good player will come forward and take the serve on the rise, well inside the baseline. That will negate a lot of the spin put on the ball. At 60 MPH it is not that hard to do with a bit of practice. at 100 MPH it's hard.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 27, 2005)

Feder is unbeatble, for now atlest. I play tenis, its fun. My forehand and serve is really good, but my backhand sucks. It either goes really high, or softly pover the net. and when i hit it hard, it goes out


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds like you hit the ball with an open face. Basically the racket is pointing to the sky slightly when you hit it. Can't confirm that though unless I see a video of you playing.


----------



## TEK (Oct 31, 2005)

I love playing tennis. I have played tennis recently due to school and work but I hopefully will soon. I love Maria Sharapova. She's an awesome tennis player and is hecka hot too!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Lol strange how so many guys support Maria Sharapova. Oh well she has dropped down a few rankings after becoming world no.1. Personally on the women's tour I like Kim Clijsters. I was very pleased when she won the US Open. Especially after she had been criticised for being "too nice"


----------



## Shadow User (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi I've been playing for about 2 yearsa now. And my backhand goes about 30-40 mph. My forehand goes 20mph. I love tennis and I will NEVER stop. btw My favorite player is Andre Agassi.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Good man keep playing, my grandma is 76 and she still plays usually twice a week.


----------



## an_honestMistake (Nov 8, 2005)

I ARE 1031, you r a dum.bass, you're philosophy of being good in tennis is returning a fast serve.  ANYONE can do that, you basically stick ur racket out and block it back, not that hard.  You have no idea of how technically, physically, and mentally hard tennis is.  And these so called "experienced" players you beat all the time, anyone can be experienced.  Playing for a minute means you've had experience.
  When you've beat tournament level players ranked top ten in their states, then ur good.  Bluecheese wuld kick ur ass so bad in a match since in ur mind u'll be so scared of losing to him, because you've talked all this trash and cant back it up.  That right there is a part of the mental aspect of tennis. 

ping pong-easier game with small balls like u
tennis-for people with big balls


----------



## an_honestMistake (Nov 15, 2005)

*sharingan!*



OMG David Nalbandian has sharingan eyes!  NO wonder y he has the best record against Roger Federer...


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 29, 2005)

I heard Hingis is gonna make a comeback to the WTA tour today. Gonna be interesting to see how she manages to cope.


----------



## Summoner (Dec 29, 2005)

I love tennis, glad to see there's a thread regarding it. As of now the best player's in the game are
1.Roger Federer
2.Andy Roddick
3.Rafael Nadal
4.Leyton Hewitt
5.Andre Agassi


----------



## YraNecrem (Apr 25, 2007)

*Tennis Anyone?*

^_^ anyone else here a tennis fan?  XD


----------



## Rocket Bear (Apr 25, 2007)

Not a huge fan but I like watching the Grand Slams when they come around. Gonna start playing it myself this summer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2007)

I watch it here and there, don't follow it as much as other sports, but if I catch a good match up on I'll watch it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't watch it; though, I know those big names.

I used to play tennis for an year and then quit because.. it was getting kind of boring.


----------



## YraNecrem (Apr 28, 2007)

seems most people here are at most some what interested in the sport haha... 3rd most popular sport in the world supposively haha


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, it's actually very fun.

Once you get to know how to serve games become a lot more exciting.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 15, 2008)

'Cause tennis needs their own thread 

Rafa Nadal is being awesome. Two weeks ago he beat Federer in the final of Roland Garros, winning the tournament for 4th consecutive time.

Now he has won his first gras tournament, Queen's, after beating Djokovic in the final.


----------



## Dan (Jun 15, 2008)

On grass Federer still owns him.

But Nadal is good.

PS: You sure there isn't a tennis thread already.


----------



## ostrich (Jun 15, 2008)

Nadal sucks ass


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 15, 2008)

nadal is getting better and better, if he can become better than roger is very questionable, however, to those who say federer is still better on grass... not by much. Federer was brought to 5 sets at the last wimbledon, 4 the year before that, clearly nadal is getting better and better on grass. Add that to the fact that federer hasn't been the best this year at all, i think we're going to have a new wimbledon champ this year.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> PS: You sure there isn't a tennis thread already.



I used the Search, and I didn?t find any thread 

Nadal is by far the best player in ground. And he?s getting better in grass. But Djokovic is getting better and better too; he hasn?t been too near to the 2nd place in these last years.
And Federer continues being the king.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 15, 2008)

I think federer will lose his number 1 ranking this year, i mean, c'mon, we're halfway through and he has won what, 1 event so far..... anyways, he's only ahead still because he's accumulated so many points over these past couple years as the best. I hope he gets back into form, but i was disappointed with his play in australia and at roland garos. I hope he steps it up back to the dominate federer i'm used to seeing, i just don't get the same vibe from him as i did the last 3 years i've watched him.


----------



## JJ (Jun 15, 2008)

There was a general tennis thread already so merged this into existing thread, but kept the title. When you do a search, use the advanced feature and look for titles only. You'll get better results (usually) that way. 

I haven't watched tennis as much since the Sampras/Agassi era. Nadal seems to do his best on clay. I will sometimes watch the Williams sisters play, but I think their injuries have set them back a little bit.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 15, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> There was a general tennis thread already so merged this into existing thread, but kept the title. When you do a search, use the advanced feature and look for titles only. You'll get better results (usually) that way.
> 
> I haven't watched tennis as much since the Sampras/Agassi era. Nadal seems to do his best on clay. I will sometimes watch the Williams sisters play, but I think their injuries have set them back a little bit.



yeah but when the williams sisters were successful it was based on their power and the fact that none of the top seeds could match that power, true their injuries hurt them, but it brought forth a bunch of contenders who could match their power or could counter it. So, i really think that had they not had their injuries, they would be top 10 but not 1 and 2.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 16, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> There was a general tennis thread already so merged this into existing thread, but kept the title. When you do a search, use the advanced feature and look for titles only. You'll get better results (usually) that way.
> 
> I haven't watched tennis as much since the Sampras/Agassi era. Nadal seems to do his best on clay. I will sometimes watch the Williams sisters play, but I think their injuries have set them back a little bit.



Thanks! 

For being sinceres, I think Nadal was better last year than this year. But this year he?s being awesome too


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2008)

yay! federer won his 2nd title this year..... kinda surprising he's only won 2 appearing in 5 finals already. So much for passing samprass on the grand slam list this year, lol. his last 2 or 3 if he can get it will be tough with djoker and nadal on his ass and a stupid #1 streak thats probably more distracting than a confidence booster.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, as you know, Nadal will be officialy the new Number 1 in 14th of August


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2008)

general tennis thread bump...


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

We should probably sticky this as well, since the majority of us didn't even remember this thread.


----------



## sel (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome.

So lads, what's the next event on the calendar?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2008)

as in the next big calendar event? or just a regular tour one? There's a clay tourny underway in romania at the mo, none of the top 10 playing though

Gasquet is seeded 1st for it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Federer wins his 5th straight US Open, which means he was a defending champion since 03. Too bad, I would be more impressed if it was Wimbledon.  Still, that's a dominating feat.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Federer  

5 Times U.S. Champ pek


----------



## sel (Sep 9, 2008)

4 in a row Wimbledon's not good enough for ya Sin?

I remember the 2005 final where I had to persuade my mum to let me stay up for the Agassi v.s Federer one. Bloody shame he lost that though. Andre was by far my fave player to have set foot on court.



> as in the next big calendar event? or just a regular tour one? There's a clay tourny underway in romania at the mo, none of the top 10 playing though
> 
> Gasquet is seeded 1st for it.


Oh yeah?
Well I was thinking your generic ATP/Masters shindig


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2008)

definately, first man in what, 80 years, to win 5 us opens in a row? can't believe he's managed it at 2 different grand slams.

==

the next masters is spain i think abs, madrid? early october for that


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Agassi is actually my favorite tennis player, period.  Agassi vs. Sampras used to have me pull out my own hair.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2008)

Sampras > Agassi. No contest for me.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

i missed the agassi/sampras era ><

but now we in the Fed/Rafa/NoDjo/Andy 4 way tussle!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

ostrich said:


> Nadal sucks ass


Same.



BlueCheese said:


> Sampras > Agassi. No contest for me.


Same.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> Sampras > Agassi. No contest for me.



Yes, this is true since Sampras was considered to be the greatest men's tennis player ever but Agassi was his greatest rival.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

but now the powershift has moved to Europe


----------



## Dan (Sep 9, 2008)

Not sure if this is correct but is Serena Williams 1# now?

--

 Europe > America

We'll win the Ryder Cup as well


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah she is. I preffered watching Sampras to Agassi as well. It's a shame they fiddled about with the conditions of the courts and balls, and with better technology (mainly strings) serve and volley play is non existant now. The decreasing amount of styles is bad for the game. Sampras and Agassi was the greatest rivalry because of the differing styles.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Venom said:


> Not sure if this is correct but is Serena Williams 1# now?
> 
> --
> 
> ...



See, that is your problem Daniel.  You have a strong patriotism to your country and just feel that Europe>America at everything.  Though you are correct about the Ryder Cup, Europe destroys USA every time, even when Tiger' on the team.


----------



## sel (Sep 9, 2008)

> Agassi is actually my favorite tennis player, period. Agassi vs. Sampras used to have me pull out my own hair.





> Sampras > Agassi. No contest for me.



Sampras was the better player I agree (Despite not having won all four unlike Agassi. Get in there).

But yeah, a little anecdote so you understand the level of Agassi Fanboying on my part. As a 5 year old I changed my first name on my books in school (Would you call that age grade-school or elementary school in USA?) to Agassi. My teacher actually thought it was some ethnic name thing and actually queried my parents about it on parent's evening.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

womens rankings are a joke!!

ivanovic goes top, next match loses
jankovic goes top, then loses
now serena?!

either
A) the womens go is ULTRA competitive
or
B) they DONt deserve equal pay cos they iz doo doo ><


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Did I ever mentioned how I hate Serena Williams but love her sister, Venus?  I used to always big both of them up but I really despise Serena's attitude.  First of all, she has the same attitude as her father and swears everybody is inferior to her.  When facing her sister, she'll say of course she is better, but when Venus wins, she sulks and give her zero praise.  Venus will give her respect and defend her, even after the tantrum.   God I can't stand her.

P.S.- I would still beat it though ^_^


----------



## Dan (Sep 9, 2008)

I prefer Venus too, but they both cool to me. One thing I can't stand with the women is the grunting.

Even Nadal does it


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

nadal grutns, the man has raw power!! so i can accept it. anyway, he aint even that bad compared to..............

ms screamapova
but when someone like sharapova does it >< i eman not even nadal is that loud, she wants to bring the whole house down!! AND WHO THE HELL GRUNTS ON A DROP SHOT?!?!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Everyone knows Sharapova does it for fanservice.  It does get annoying though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2008)

at first it was like ................yeah thats kinda hot.............

then your like....................yeah..........where i put my sniper rifle?


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Did I ever mentioned how I hate Serena Williams but love her sister, Venus?  I used to always big both of them up but I really despise Serena's attitude.  First of all, she has the same attitude as her father and swears everybody is inferior to her.  When facing her sister, she'll say of course she is better, but when Venus wins, she sulks and give her zero praise.  Venus will give her respect and defend her, even after the tantrum.   God I can't stand her.
> 
> P.S.- I would still beat it though ^_^


It's the little sister syndrome. They tend to be more self-centred and more prone to jealousy.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> nadal grutns, the man has raw power!! so i can accept it. anyway, he aint even that bad compared to..............
> 
> ms screamapova
> but when someone like sharapova does it >< i eman not even nadal is that loud, she wants to bring the whole house down!! AND WHO THE HELL GRUNTS ON A DROP SHOT?!?!


I though it was Serena that grunts on drop shots.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2008)

ahh sampras/agassi was probably my first real tennis experiences <3 

I always have a soft spot for agassi since I preferred watching him

==

regarding the womens rankings having changed several times this year, I think that's just indicative of no one player having really dominated proceedings recently.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2008)

Although Serena said (before she had won the US Open) that she was dominating tennis because the only time she lost was because she played bad.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> regarding the womens rankings having changed several times this year, I think that's just indicative of no one player having really dominated proceedings recently.



I miss Henin.


----------



## smurfette (Sep 9, 2008)

I kinda missed the Sampras/Agassi era. I started watching tennis when their tennis career was about to end. My very first tennis match I watched was Sampras vs. Agassi Wimbledon final in 1999, I think. I rooted for Sampras. I had no idea why. Maybe because he was better looking than Agassi. I know nothing about tennis at that time. So I went with the better looking one.  




HugeGuy said:


> I miss Henin.



heh, me too!! She's such an awesome player. I was shocked when I learned that she retired. Now I don't know who to cheer for in the ladies side.  I'm not a big fan of Sharapova mainly because of her grunts. It's annoying as hell. Dementieva- I can't stand her serves.  I guess the best one is Safina. I rooted for her in the Olympics. I haven't really have a chance to watch her play yet.


----------



## Federer (Sep 9, 2008)

Henin was the no. 1, Ivanovic, Jankovic, Sharapova or S. Williams aren't worthy. Atleast Justine was very consistent.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah Henin is sorely missed, she had a wonderful backhand D:


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 9, 2008)

There must have been something going on behind the scenes that we don't know about with Henin, you don't just retire before the French Open where you are heavy favourite.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah seems like it, she was #1 in the world and all as well.

I see Gulbis managed to lose first round @ the BCR open >__<

he really needs to get more consistant


----------



## sel (Sep 9, 2008)

He's got potential though. Managed to beat Blake in Cincinnati though didn't he.



> There must have been something going on behind the scenes that we don't know about with Henin, you don't just retire before the French Open where you are heavy favourite.



Very true


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah he's had some good results, best one being quarters at Roland Garros. I was just meaning he's inconsistant and so isn't quite fulfilling his potential yet. ^^

we should have an 09 predictions pool sometime


----------



## El Torero (Sep 10, 2008)

The bulls square of Las Ventas is going to become the biggest tennis field of the world (after the US Open field) for the Davis semifinal between Spain-USA.



Awesome that they chose a bull square as tennis court 

The semifinals are Spain-USA and Russia-Argentina (lol, Argentina is in top level of ALL existing sports, aren´t they?)


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 10, 2008)

Can't see Spain losing.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

same, I heard that Blake isn't playing for the US and so they've replaced him with Querry which is probably good for Querry but not so good for the US


----------



## sel (Sep 10, 2008)

Who else is in the US team? I'd imagine Roddick for one..


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 10, 2008)

I imagine so, but they have no one who can play on clay, thats the problem with the Davis cup. Home draw is too much of an advantage.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah it's roddick and the bryan brothers who make up the team, completely agree that home draw is a massive advantage, logistically I'm sure it'd be a nightmare to try do 2 legs so each nation gets a home draw though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 10, 2008)

I think surely though they could come up with a better system than this. I mean if this was on a hard court it would be a tight match, Rafa would probably win his matches but America would win the doubles and likely that Roddick and Blake would win a singles each. Spain don't do like we do when we get drawn the US at home and not play on our then best surface (grass with Rusedski and Henman). Why on earth was that match in Birmingham?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

playing in Birmingham is a bit odd, perhaps it's a capacity thing, I'm not sure how many they pack into the NEC compared to how many they can pack into center court?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been to both, I don't think they can get many more in if any at all.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2008)

really? that's just plain bizarre then :/


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2008)

Simon def. Moya in the final of the BCR open 6-3 6-4, was a surprise to see Moya make it that far really. Fairly enjoyable final though.


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 14, 2008)

You don't be around on the tour for that long without being good. Hardly the biggest tournament anyway.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh man. Awesome stadium is awesome


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 15, 2008)

Russia won the Fed Cup surprise surprise. Only time they have been beaten in the last 5 years was against Belgium in 2006 against Clijsters and Henin. What a team that is, unlucky for Belgium that they have both retired so early.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 18, 2008)

Semifinals tomorrow 

I hope Las Ventas remain being a tennis stadium in the future, holding future tournaments, because seriously, is the most awesome stadium I´ve ever seen in my life.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 18, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> You don't be around on the tour for that long without being good. Hardly the biggest tournament anyway.



oh yah, I just didnt think he'd beat gasquet xD



Sakata Gintoki said:


> Oh man. Awesome stadium is awesome



that does look pretty awesome, bet it'll make a good spectacle xD

===

lol ivanovic out already in the Pan Pacific Open.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 19, 2008)

Spain 1-0 USA. Nadal beat Querrey in four sets 

Spain 2-0 USA. Ferrer beats Roddick in five sets.


----------



## smurfette (Sep 20, 2008)

gaaahhhh....I'm ashamed to admit that I don't follow the Davis cup.   I usually just focus mainly on the GS and some of the ATP/WTA tour (Canada ones only). 

Just found out that US beats Spain in the doubles.

And also Safina vs. Kuznestsova in the Pan Pacific final. I'm rooting for Safina to win this. 


oh yeah that Las Ventas stadium is pretty impressive!  Would love to go there and watch some tennis someday.  

The only tennis tournament I've ever been to is Wimbledon. Only managed to get tickets to the grounds. Would love to get a seat in the Centre court someday.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 20, 2008)

Hmm, its too bad andy maury made it so far, but failed to clear the final hurdle. though his performance is promising, if he keeps getting better hopefully he can win any open for us brits.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2008)

smurfette said:


> And also Safina vs. Kuznestsova in the Pan Pacific final. I'm rooting for Safina to win this.



hehe Safina demolished Kuznetsova

==

lol GB are relying on Bogdanovic to win...


----------



## El Torero (Sep 21, 2008)

And Nadal beat Roddick in 3 sets.

Spain first finalist of the Davis Cup. Is very sure the other finalist will be Argentina, so see you in Córdoba (of Argentina)!


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 21, 2008)

Nadal bageled Roddick!?!  OH, SHIT!!!!

What happened to Roddick's serve?


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2008)

It was clay.... What do you expect? Powerful serve doesn't mean good serve.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 21, 2008)

the british support was DISGUSTING tioday!!

we all know boggo wasnt going to win but COME ON!!! no one was every cheering! heck even the british team looked bored and defeated!! the austrians were going crazy, showing support!!! the british fans ON HOME TURF were just sitting there!!!
SO PISSED OFF!!! GIVE THE GUY SOME SUPPORT!!! court1 was nearly full yet 20 austrians were making more noise ><


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 21, 2008)

Why is a guy that has lost 8 Davis cup singles matches in a row playing?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 21, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> Why is a guy that has lost 8 Davis cup singles matches in a row playing?



because his the best we've got


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 21, 2008)

BlueCheese said:


> It was clay.... What do you expect? Powerful serve doesn't mean good serve.



Hm.  I didn't realize they were playing on clay.

Carry on.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 23, 2008)

Screw UK, they aren´t in the Davis Final 

Now confirmed, final: Spain-Argentina. Place: Buenos Aires.

BTW, Spain will debut in 2009 Davis Cup against Serbia. Nadal vs Djokovic!!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2008)

In Spain so on clay. Can't see Spain losing a home match to anyone at the moment.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 23, 2008)

The final is in Argentina 

This will be very closed. I fear Del Potro


----------



## BlueCheese (Sep 23, 2008)

I know the final is in Argentina, Spain will win that. I was talking about against Serbia, if it was in Serbia then would have been a very even match.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 2, 2008)

A little late but GG Tsonga on beating Djokovic in the final in Thailand


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 2, 2008)

Pretty impressive as well considering he has been out with injury. Plus Serena Williams lost to Li Na, that made my day.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, was nice to see him back and picking up a title. 

Serena losing was hilarious, especially given how easily she took the first set, I wonder what that means for the womens rankings already.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see Li Na's thoughts now, "right lost the first set 6-0, got her exactly where I want her".


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's a live stream of the Murray v Simon final in Madrid.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks! would have prefered a murray/nadal final though!


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 19, 2008)

I personally love it when Nadal loses, just can't stand watching him.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, fuck!

Simon so should have taken that 2nd set.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 27, 2008)

How come no one is commenting on this? Andy Murray is pasting his shit all over Federer's face


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 27, 2008)

They just played in different tournaments and both won them. Or do you mean at Madrid a couple of weeks back?


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Oct 29, 2008)

Osiris said:


> How come no one is commenting on this? Andy Murray is pasting his shit all over Federer's face



That's because Federer wasn't playing in a Grand Slam.

When the Fed is playing in a GS his power level goes over 9000 because that's when it matters the most.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 31, 2008)

*Live Streams*

From :



> Why Tsunade has the right to be called Hokage
> 
> wow gold



Nadal and Davydenko are about to play.


----------



## BlueCheese (Oct 31, 2008)

Or not play (properly anyway) as it turned out.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like they stopped playing after Nadal retired.  *sigh*

Anyhoo, Tsonga vs Roddick GET!


----------



## El Torero (Nov 3, 2008)

Rafa Nadal won´t play the Masters Cup. He says he´s very tired and he wants to recover of his injuries to be at 100% in the final of Davis Cup.


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 3, 2008)

Simon takes his place, rather Simon than Nadal any day.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 9, 2008)

Djokovic vs Del Potro GET!


----------



## El Torero (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh my fucking god. Nadal won´t play Davis final too


----------



## BlueCheese (Nov 10, 2008)

Not really surprising, the game he has is always gonna be hard on the knees.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 23, 2008)

*SPAIN 3-1 ARGENTINA!!!! SPAIN WINNER OF DAVIS CUP *


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, Spain had a good year internationally in both Tennis and Soccer.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 28, 2008)

BlueCheese in 2005 said:


> Nadal has absolutely no chance of winning wimbledon. His style of play is heavily suited to clay. Why do you think he suddenly came good when the clay season started. His defensive style of play won't work on faster courts such as grass.



That makes me to see how much Nadal improved in these 3 years 

Also, Efe agencies have named Nadal the best european sport player in 2008 (in second place is a russian gimnastic jumper who made a record in Beijing, and in third place Lewis Hamilton).

Go Nadal, for 2009 conquer Australia and US Open!


----------



## BlueCheese (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah fair enough, although he has been helped by a number of factors:

1. The court surface is no where near as quick as it used to be and it bounces higher. I think they showed using hawkeye two similar serves from Federer coming through 10cm higher at the baseline. That is a huge difference. I am certain that Nadal would never have won Wimbledon if the conditions had of stayed the same as they were a few years ago.

2. Federer was no where near his best this year. He had glandular fever at the start of the year and never really built up the level of fitness that he previously had.

3. Federer has a mental block against Nadal. There is no doubt about it, he doesn't produce his best tennis against him.

Credit to him though, he had a great year. We shall see in a year if he is still number 1.

I'll go with this now, I would be surprised if Nadal won the Australian or US Open. He has never had a good record on hard courts. This is largely because hard courts tend to suit flatter hitters, top spin tends to sit up a bit more. Look at his record against someone like Blake on hard court I doubt he has ever beaten him. I'm not saying he can't do it, but Djokovic, Federer and Murray all have better hard court games.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 3, 2009)

Andy Murray beat Nadal  6-4 5-7 6-3.

Pffft, Andy is going to drop players like flies this year.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL

Federer's playing Murray in Doha and he's getting all pissy because he's losing.

There's a live stream available at channelsurfing.net


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 9, 2009)

wow, murray is really impressed me this year!!

maybe just maybe he may win a GS 

if nadal decides to pity him


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 9, 2009)

At the moment, Murray hasn't got anything to worry about with Nadal on hard court.


----------



## Godot (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like Murray's taking A-Rod downtown


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 14, 2009)

AUSSIE OPEN THIS SUNDAY


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 15, 2009)

Seeds: Men

1. Rafael Nadal (ESP)
2. Roger Federer (SUI)
3. Novak Djokovic (SRB)
4. Andy Murray (GBR)
5. Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (FRA)
6. Gilles Simon (FRA)
7. Andy Roddick (USA)
8. Juan Martin Del Potro (ARG)
9. James Blake (USA)
10. David Nalbandian (ARG)
11. David Ferrer (ESP)
12. Gael Monfils (FRA)
13. Fernando Gonzalez (CHI)
14. Fernando Verdasco (ESP)
15. Stanislas Wawrinka (SUI)
16. Robin Soderling (SWE)
17. Nicolas Almagro (ESP)
18. Igor Andreev (RUS)
19. Marin Cilic (CRO)
20. Tomas Berdych (CZE)
21. Tommy Robredo (ESP)
22. Radek Stepanek (CZE)
23. Mardy Fish (USA)
24. Richard Gasquet (FRA)
25. Ivo Karlovic (CRO)
26. Marat Safin (RUS)
27. Feliciano Lopez (ESP)
28. Paul-Henri Mathieu (FRA)
29. Dmitry Tursunov (RUS)
30. Rainer Schuettler (GER)
31. Jurgen Melzer (AUT)
32. Philipp Kohlschreiber (GER)

Seeds: Women

1. Jelena Jankovic (SRB)
2. Serena Williams (USA)
3. Dinara Safina (RUS)
4. Elena Dementieva (RUS)
5. Ana Ivanovic (SRB)
6. Venus Williams (USA)
7. Vera Zvonareva (RUS)
8. Svetlana Kuznetsova (RUS)
9. Agnieszka Radwanska (POL)
10. Nadia Petrova (RUS)
11. Caroline Wozniacki (DEN)
12. Flavia Pennetta (ITA)
13. Victoria Azarenka (BLR)
14. Patty Schnyder (SUI)
15. Alize Cornet (FRA)
16. Marion Bartoli (FRA)
17. Anna Chakvetadze (RUS)
18. Dominika Cibulkova (SVK)
19. Daniela Hantuchova (SVK)
20. Amelie Mauresmo (FRA)
21. Anabel Medina Garrigues (ESP)
22. Jie Zheng (CHN)
23. Agnes Szavay (HUN)
24. Sybille Bammer (AUT)
25. Kaia Kanepi (EST)
26. Ai Sugiyama (JPN)
27. Maria Kirilenko (RUS)
28. Francesca Schiavone (ITA)
29. Alisa Kleybanova (RUS)
30. Aleksandra Wozniak (CAN)
31. Alona Bondarenko (UKR)
32. Tamarine Tanasugarn (THA)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 15, 2009)

Ivanovic only 5th seed 

Rafa-noJo final


----------



## Godot (Jan 15, 2009)

I want Fed to destroy everyone in his path this year.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 15, 2009)

lol federer


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2009)

Your laughing at possibly the greatest player ever?


----------



## Godot (Jan 15, 2009)

No, he was laughing at possibly the greatest player ever's cardigan.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2009)

The man can wear what the hell he likes when he has achieved that much.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 15, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> Your laughing at possibly the greatest player ever?



im laughing at 

1. his failure to beat rafa-god 
2. the cardigan! lol


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 15, 2009)

When he gets even close to Federer in grand slams and career titles I may listen to you, but his knees will probably pack in before then. Bet you in a year he won't still be number one in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2009)

No Sharapova at the Australian this year?  That's disappointing.  Looks like we (men) need Ivanovic to come through.  Hopefully her injuries have finally healed up.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 15, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> When he gets even close to Federer in grand slams and career titles I may listen to you, but his knees will probably pack in before then. Bet you in a year he won't still be number one in the world.



lol do i sence a rafa-roja fanboy flame war 

xD

no MaSha?! the womens game is so open, anyone of like 6 can win it!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 15, 2009)

Cesc you Ivanovic set is devinepek

And oh yeah, Djokovic FTW


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 16, 2009)

I wouldn't say I'm a Federer fan boy. Certainly at the moment he is not playing the best tennis in the world. I think Federer and Sampras are probably the two best players ever. They are both great champions, they both shift it up a gear when it counts. I don't know if anyone has ever produced the statistic but I wonder as a percentage how much Sampras served an ace at break point down. It was incredible. 

I don't particularly like Nadal, lovely guy off the court, but he is a fairly boring player in my opinion. I can't stand watching him because he just takes an age between points, and is not the most aggressively minded players. I respect his talent but I think he has been helped by the changing conditions of the tour. Several things have come into the game to elongate points. It's ruining the game by removing the different styles. In that respect I don't blame Nadal but the idiots that are changing these things.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Jan 17, 2009)

i just dont want andy murray to win the aussie open, i can't stand the arrogant scot. The male game needs a new big personality to spice up the game a bit


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 17, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with Andy Murray, it's nice to see someone playing the game with a bit of trickery and style. What a great match it would have been to watch Santoro at his prime against Murray. You'd have seen tennis you would never see anywhere else.


----------



## Godot (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually, i would actually like to see a Novak/Murray final. It could set up a foundation for a possible top 2 rivalry, if Nadal or Fed suddenly slip down the rankings.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah that would be nice, but I doubt that Nadal and Federer would slip up this year. Both are still in their prime unless one gets a sever injury.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 19, 2009)

lol 3 brits out today >_>


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 19, 2009)

So Fed wins. Although he has a surprising amount of unforced errors in the last 2 sets.

Also, that ball that went right pass his crotch...


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 19, 2009)

As they were playing higher ranked opposition that was to be expected. Still they have made realy progress to get 4 British women into the main draw.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2009)

*obligatory ooh grand slam time posting*

we have no official AO thread?


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Jan 20, 2009)

elena baltacha is through to the second round on british women


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 20, 2009)

Nadal crushes the first round


----------



## El Torero (Jan 20, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Nadal crushes the first round



Nadal set coming back if he reaches the final of the Slam


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't have to worry about that then.


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 20, 2009)

i am a fan of marcos pagdatis and i hope he will win this year's austalia open!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 20, 2009)

I like Bagdhatis, he played an unforgettable match against Agassi at the US Open where he was clearly suffering from cramp. Hope he makes some good progress this year, I love the way he bounces the ball through his legs before he serves every time.


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 21, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> I like Bagdhatis, he played an unforgettable match against Agassi at the US Open where he was clearly suffering from cramp. Hope he makes some good progress this year, I love the way he bounces the ball through his legs before he serves every time.



lol me too. his is playing at australia open at the time being and i hope he wins...


----------



## Federer (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm a Federer fan, but his tennis in the first two rounds are worrying me, he still makes too much errors. 

And Nadal pretty much humiliated his opponent in the first round, he was too good in the first round. 
I hope he will be stopped by Tsonga, Gonzales or Murray. If he reaches the final, the he will definitely win it, whether it's against Federer or Djokovic.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2009)

BTW Djokovic has looked really good so far. Still getting into the flow of things but I really like how he's been going so far. Next match should be interesting. He gets American (naturalized from Bosnia) Delic, and oh boy, he's got some serve (33 aces against Mathieu), he's tall and powerful. I know all be watching that one.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 21, 2009)

Before the semis Nadal should only have a problem with Gonzalez, Karlovic or Monfils. Gonzalez and Karlovic because Nadal doesn't like playing against big flat hitters. He is improving though. He has beaten Gonzalez the last 3 times (although 2 of the times were on clay), he is only leading 4-3 on the head to head though and Gonzalez beat him two years ago at the Australian Open. 

Karlovic he has beaten twice, but both were 3 set matches and only in one set did Karlovic not get at least 5 games (4 tie breaks, once was 7-5). Gonzalez has a better chance I would reckon.

Monfils I would say would have to play very well. With a similar game to Nadal (and Nadal better at it) it would be a surprise but he has already beaten him this year so it is possible.

The problem is Nadal has improved against the flat hitters a lot, he has recent victories against Blake, Gonazalez and Berdych all of which he struggled against previously. But on hard court it remains to be seen whether he can beat them. 

Against Murray he would be playing arguably the best hard court player in the world at the moment so that should be a great match regardless.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 22, 2009)

Ammanas said:


> *obligatory ooh grand slam time posting*
> 
> we have no official AO thread?



Make it. You have the authority. It feels weird using this thread.

Just saw the first full match (for me personally) ~ Williams vs Dulko.

Epic 2nd set in that one. Was hoping Dulko would pull it out, but Serena's willpower surged again w/screams 

First I've ever seen Dulko. She's impressive. Good speed and great accuracy. Just needs to be able to finish.

..she's a hawtie too


----------



## El Torero (Jan 22, 2009)

If Nadal doesn´t win, I want Lu winning this for the lulz. It won´t happen but Lu has already eliminated Nalbaldian 

PD: Spanish powah continues, Carla Suárez eliminated Venus Williams


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 22, 2009)

Dang, Venus lost it. What the hell happened to her...? Seemed like she was barely trying at the end. Press conference didn't help her either   Weirdo. Congrats to Navarro.

Good job to Blake too. Keep it up dude.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 23, 2009)

Jankovic is through but Sugiyama gave her some tough time.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Jan 23, 2009)

come on my boy safin is going to de-rail the fed express today


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 23, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANA 

ah well! lol

as long as rafa-god wins its all good!

and safin got conned by that foot fault!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 23, 2009)

Ana lost? What happened to the Ana that won the French Open?

BTW Anyone see Djokovic v Delic? Awesome match. Delic can develop into a great player if he ever refines his finesse game. His power alone can help him shoot up the rankings.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 23, 2009)

Ana losing wasn't really a surprise. She has been awful since around Wimbledon last year.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah, her sevre has been all over the place! shes so dependent on confidence!!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 24, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> yeah, her sevre has been all over the place! shes so dependent on confidence!!



Jeez yeah, that was ugly. Pros are supposed to be able to control that (barring wind). Some of those tosses were just humiliatingly bad 

So what was the final score for Federer vs Safin? Saw a bit of that and Rodger was playing dominant.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2009)

My favorite Male tennis player is Djokovic.  On the other hand, I haven't settle on anyone on the female side atm.

The only tennis player I dislike is Serena.  I have never seen her give credit to others when she lost a match.  She's too much of a drama queen for my taste.  If only she could follow her sister's ways.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 24, 2009)

Nic said:


> My favorite Male tennis player is Djokovic.  On the other hand, I haven't settle on anyone on the female side atm.
> 
> The only tennis player I dislike is Serena.  I have never seen her give credit to others when she lost a match.  She's too much of a drama queen for my taste.  If only she could follow her sister's ways.



Agreed.. with both points. Though, after seeing Venus phail miserably and Serena push through impressively (in their 2nd round matches) I don't think Serena needs pointers from _her_ necessarily. Venus is more likeable, but she's a little spacey sometimes.

Definitely hope D-jok keeps his crown this year


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone catch the Gonzalez vs Gasquet match? It was pretty intense, 12-10 in the final set. As far as my favorite for winning the whole thing in the men's singles, I'm going for Djokovic or Federer.


----------



## Godot (Jan 24, 2009)

What's been so great about the Oz Open these past few years, is that the underdogs can actually reach the final, maybe even win this. Novak, Baghdatis, Tsonga, Gonzalez etc have all proven this.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 25, 2009)

Federer almost losing to Berdych....crazy @.@


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 25, 2009)

I was watching that match. I couldn't believe how easily Berdych won the first two sets. I didn't see much of the rest though.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah it was ridiculous, Federer won the next two, then I would say finally returned to his somewhat usual self to win the 5th.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 26, 2009)

NANDOOOOOOOO <3


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 26, 2009)

Lulz Murray.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 26, 2009)

Verdasco eliminated Murray :ho


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2009)

i think i speak for everyone when i saw.............

'LOL MURRAY'





> 0352: "How were the chicken non fat mayo sandwiches Piers?? im stil trooping on, if zheng retires (not that i wish pain on anyone) does that mean we wil see murray sooner?!
> From The Peers via text



just sums up the murray fans


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 26, 2009)

Murray got it wrong tactically, he was far from his best. It's a shame, now we will get all the idiots saying he is no good. But then who cares because they know nothing about tennis obviously.


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, i think he's a very good tennis player, and being British, i support and wish him all the best.

But i don't like him. So i felt sad at first that he lost..... then i lol'd.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm wondering what the papers will say tomorrow ><

Glad Tsonga beat Blake, should be an interesting match up between him and Nando


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 26, 2009)

Tsonga beating Blake made me sad, but that win was unfortunately inevitable.

Looking forward to Djokovic and Roddick.



BlueCheese said:


> Murray got it wrong tactically, he was far from his best. It's a shame, now we will get all the idiots saying he is no good. But then who cares because they know nothing about tennis obviously.



Wasn't he having flu issues too? Anyway, no one's saying he's no good. He's impressive, he just couldn't handle Verdascos serve.. and a lot of other things that match. It was close though. No doubt he'll be back and well later this year.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 26, 2009)

If the British public can deem Henman a failure then they could say anything. I want Tsonga to win now. Always enjoy his matches.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 26, 2009)

Federer all the way. I just love watching him play.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 27, 2009)

Hohoho... Roddick took out Djok 

Hot stuff literally


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2009)

Federer is giving a masterclass...


----------



## El Torero (Jan 27, 2009)

Go Nadal, go Verdasco!


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 27, 2009)

lol Roddick took out Djokovic. Is Roddick getting amazing on his groundstrokes or what? He's hitting plenty of amazing shots.

GO FEDERER!


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2009)

Good thing Federer won without that much effort, hopefully Nadal loses, but that would be a miracle. 

I predict:

Nadal - Tsonga

Federer - Roddick

Final:

Federer - Nadal (I hope for Tsonga)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2009)

> "I saw something that he said in the press conference, they asked him about my match and he said I should use the forehand and try to move him and try to dictate the rhythm of the match. I saw it, so I didn't need to speak with him!"



Fernando Verdasco explains how Rafael Nadal unwittingly helped him beat Andy Murray. 

NADAL


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 27, 2009)

Now what if Verdasco goes and beats Nadal... would that mean Nadal unwittingly beat himself


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Now what if Verdasco goes and beats Nadal... would that mean Nadal unwittingly beat himself



only nadal can beat nadal 

therefore you are correct


----------



## Quasar (Jan 27, 2009)

Djokovic is a joke. Quitter.


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 27, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Fernando Verdasco explains how Rafael Nadal unwittingly helped him beat Andy Murray.
> 
> NADAL



Wow Verdasco dictating points with his forehand takes a genius to work out the tactic he uses for nearly every match.


----------



## Godot (Jan 27, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Djokovic is a joke. Quitter.



Well if he was in pain, then what would be the point in going on?


----------



## BlueCheese (Jan 27, 2009)

It's the fact that he seems to retire a lot. I think Del Potro was worst in some ways. He just gave up way too quickly.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm surprised he retired from so many matches.  I guess that's why people keep criticizing him.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 28, 2009)

SERENA!!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 28, 2009)

Godot said:


> Well if he was in pain, then what would be the point in going on?



BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



ehem. Sorry, but ever heard of the phrase _play through the pain_? I love Djokovic as much as the next guy, but he'd do well to remember that. Getting as far as he did he might as well have finished honorably. It's like he's afraid to actually get beat on the court.

Maybe he's got special problems, but look at how Roddick handled it. That's what greater dedication will do for you.


Well.. almost down to 4. Getting exciting


----------



## El Torero (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys, continue wishing spanish players to get eliminated, they´ll answer more fiercely 

Verdasco eliminated Tsonga :ho


----------



## Mori` (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think anyones wishing for spanish players to be eliminated...

and I definately don't think anyones wishing it based purely on their nationality...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 28, 2009)

2 SETS UP AND A BREAK

NADAL BREEEZING INTO THE SEMI


----------



## El Torero (Jan 28, 2009)

I would have wished a Nadal-Verdasco for the final, but well, is OK as semifinals too


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 29, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> SERENA!!


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2009)

Federer into the final 

Can Verdasco beat Nadal?


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2009)

Godot said:


> Federer into the final
> 
> *Can Verdasco beat Nadal?*



It will take a miracle.

When are they going to play?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2009)

verdasco is on fire, thats for sure

but i think rafa shud beat him.............

starts 8:30am UK time


----------



## El Torero (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy god, Verdasco is fighting in the same level of Nadal!!!!

This awesome tennis match will be awesome


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 30, 2009)

¡Oh snap!

Nando's forehand is unbelievable.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

Nadal just dropped his first set in the tournament.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 30, 2009)

What. A. Match.

6-7 6-4 7-6 6-7 6-4

5 hours 14 minutes ...the longest in AO history.

Way to go Verdasco and Nadal. Phenomenal.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

What a shame that double fault happened right at the last match point.

Great match nonetheless.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy god, Verdasco has been  in this match.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2009)

6-7 (4-7) 6-4 7-6 (7-2) 6-7 (1-7) 6-4

5 hours 14 minutes

epic.......................simply epic...............


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 30, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> What a shame that double fault happened right at the last match point.
> 
> Great match nonetheless.



Yeah no kidding 

I liked how Nadal jumped over the net and hugged him though.


Now for the best rivalry ...on the hard court. Gonna be fun, but Nadal's gonna need some apples and energy drinks


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

Koten Zanshun said:


> Yeah no kidding
> 
> I liked how Nadal jumped over the net and hugged him though.


Nadal's a nice guy. That's why I like him.

Although I'm still a TMF fan.




> Now for the best rivalry ...on the hard court. Gonna be fun, but Nadal's gonna need some apples and energy drinks


It's virtually almost always those two in the finals and we've not gotten tired yet. Amazing.

No shit. Nadal's gonna need alot of bananas to recover. There's still the press conference and all those stuffs. Wonder if he can get to bed before the sunrise.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 30, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> It's virtually almost always those two in the finals and we've not gotten tired yet. Amazing.



*Remembers epic Nadal vs Federer Wimbledon final of last year. Remembers how that was the best tennis match ever Gin-san has watched or will watch ever.

Nadal vs Federer matches will never get boring. They?re just too epic


----------



## Federer (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't wait for the final. GOOOOO Federer.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 30, 2009)

man that was an awesome match between nadal and verdasco, i honestly thought this was going to be a straight set win for nadal, but i was pleasantly surprised, now it's time for the best rivalry in sports to once again take center stage. If it comes anywhere near last year's wimbledon i will be extremely satisfied, i hope fed can pull this off, he has everything going for him right now and he has to take advantage.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2009)

if verdasco did go thru, it would have been hard for him to get ready for sunday,
but i doubt its less of an issue with rafa


----------



## Grandia (Jan 31, 2009)

Serena won that match easy, godamn talk about a fucking smackdown, 10 time grand slam champ aint no joke


----------



## Federer (Jan 31, 2009)

I feel sorry for the people who bought a ticket for the womens final, Safina was worthless. I didn't gave her a chance, after seeing her in the quarter and semi finals, her service was wack.

Serena, congratz.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh wow. That happened in the blink of an eye. Well done Serena, well done.

Our American women can top the rest of the world, but we have yet to produce a man prodigy to go up against the likes of Spain and Switzerland (in recent years of course).


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah, so Serena pounded Safina.

No offence to Serena but I never really enjoy watching her play. She's so bulky with all those muscle it's, shall I say, tiring to watch her play.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2009)

pshhhhhhhhhhh 

i dont know what to think

'well doen serena'

or

'why is the rest of the competition so damn poor?!'


----------



## Federer (Jan 31, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> pshhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i dont know what to think
> 
> ...



Well:

Sharapova is a princess/barbie
Kuznetsova is good, but not good enough
Safina isn't confident.
Ivanovic doesn't have confindence
Jankovic isn't a top player
Venus is a typical grass player

Who's left?


----------



## Grandia (Jan 31, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Well:
> 
> Sharapova is a princess/barbie
> Kuznetsova is good, but not good enough
> ...



So basically white women need to step their game up.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, LETRS NOT TALK ABOUT THE INFERIOR WOMENS GAME ANYMORE...............

onto the grand finale...............


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't choose between Nadal or Federer.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 31, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> pshhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i dont know what to think
> 
> ...



We need to bring Henin back. ><

As for the big showdown tomorrow, I'm still with Fed. Would be a perfect  for him to tie with Sampras in AO and if possible, surpass him finally in the long eluded French Open.


----------



## Federer (Jan 31, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> We need to bring Henin back. ><
> 
> As for the big showdown tomorrow, I'm still with Fed. Would be a perfect  for him to tie with Sampras in AO and if possible, surpass him finally in the long eluded French Open.



I really want this to happen.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 31, 2009)

I´ll be here for give Nadal love!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> We need to bring Henin back. ><
> 
> As for the big showdown tomorrow, I'm still with Fed. Would be a perfect  for him to tie with Sampras in AO and if possible, surpass him finally in the long eluded French Open.



Right on both counts.

I actually wish Verdasco made it to the final so Federer could beat yet another surprise finalist (Baghdatis, Gonzalez, Verdasco) 

...Nadal is the archrival though, so I can't really complain.



I miss Henin so much


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's a little under 30 minutes until Rafa and Fed start.

I'm picking Rafa, and that's not because I emulate Rafa when I play or because I hate Fed or any of that. 

I would like it if Rafa was a Barca fan though.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

omg go watch now fed vs nad 3rd game first set... both have been broken...



go federer!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

i share your sentiments zanshun...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 1, 2009)

lol yeah, 2 breaks to start the match  Nadal didn't come out tired.

This is quality tennis. You can instantly tell it's a step up from any other match that this Open has had.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 1, 2009)

Nadal is too epic. Federer is too epic. Every Nadal-Federer final is a final made by awesomeness, epic, and Win


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 1, 2009)

Oy.  

Against Nadal, Fed's backhand rarely has any depth and it seems to land right in Nadal's strike zone.

WTF is he thinking?


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

that's right serrano... both are amazing...

the verdasco-nadal semi was another epic match...

fuck yeah they're now tied a set a piece... 

fedexpress won it 6-3...


----------



## El Torero (Feb 1, 2009)

Nadal won the 3rd set, if he wins the 4rd set, it´s all over


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2009)

great match so far


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2009)

It's been obscene. So many shots returned that no mortal should be able to return...XD


----------



## Felt (Feb 1, 2009)

omg I just want Federer to win  It's great to watch but damn


----------



## nanni (Feb 1, 2009)

lol Federer just waits then out of no where gets a point.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2009)

i must admit im kinda hoping hoping federer will win it but i think nadal has that extra edge


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

those two are at the top of their game... it's inconceivable how good they are... 

and federer just won the fourth set...


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hemingway said:


> those two are at the top of their game... it's inconceivable how good they are...
> 
> and federer just won the fourth set...



wise words 

 awesome


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2009)

> those two are at the top of their game... it's inconceivable how good they are...


Totally agreed. I'm awed. Just awed.



/back to 5th set


----------



## nanni (Feb 1, 2009)

the games pass the four hour mark.
and so far 3-1 Nadal.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

oh dear this seems to be it for roger...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

i'm just willing the scoreboard to change to 3-2...


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

oh no 4-1 

it can still be done... i believe!!!


----------



## nanni (Feb 1, 2009)

5 - 2
Come Federer.
Federer got 12 aces now right?


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2009)

damn it seems nadal has won this


----------



## El Torero (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder why there is a lack of Nadal fans 

*GO NADAL, YOU ALMOST WON THIS *


----------



## nanni (Feb 1, 2009)

*Federer Still In This!*


----------



## Felt (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats to Rafa, but damn I wanted Roger to win ;x;


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2009)

its over nadal wins  oh well not a bad final


----------



## nanni (Feb 1, 2009)

Good game...


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

too many errors from federer. if only he won the first set when he was up 4-2... there would not have been a need for a 5th set...  but congrats to rafa... it's the aussie open anyway... if this were wimbledon or us i would not have allowed it...


----------



## El Torero (Feb 1, 2009)

I still wonder: wtf there are only 2-3 Nadal fans? Even Murray have more fans here 

*CONGRATULATIONS RAFA, YOU´VE NOW HAVE 3 OF THE 4 GRAND SLAMS WON!!!!!!! *

This year US Open will fall too!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2009)

i wanted Federer to win 

anyways, congrats, Nadal!


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 1, 2009)

Breaking Sampras record is close but yet so far away.  Nadal is really increasing this gap when it comes to this rivalry.  God I hate Nadal =/


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 1, 2009)

Federer is too conceited to win these matches against Nadal.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

Nadal winning was obvious, god I hate Federer, why so many errors, why do you need 50 breakpoints to win from Nadal???

It's his angstgegner.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 1, 2009)

FUCK YEAH NADAL !!!!!

US WAIT FOR NADAL YOU SHALL DOWN


----------



## El Torero (Feb 1, 2009)

*RAFA, ERES EL MAS GRANDE!!!!!*


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 1, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Nadal winning was obvious, god I hate Federer, why so many errors, why do you need 50 breakpoints to win from Nadal???
> 
> It's his angstgegner.



He's too full of himself to actually change up his game to win.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 1, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I still wonder: wtf there are only 2-3 Nadal fans? Even Murray have more fans here
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS RAFA, YOU?VE NOW HAVE 3 OF THE 4 GRAND SLAMS WON!!!!!!! *
> 
> This year US Open will fall too!



i always seem to support who is #2 ranking against #1 in tennis  

why cant hewitt go back to his glory days


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2009)

Fed is going to need to do some impressive shit to come close to being even in this rivalry. It's looking more like Sampras/Agassi with every meeting.


> He's too full of himself to actually change up his game to win.


Maybe this will do the trick. XD


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> He's too full of himself to actually change up his game to win.



Yes, Federer should improve his back-hand, although I prefer one-handed backhands, two hands is always better, I don't care how hard it is for a player who is used to one-handed backhands, Federer should make more points with it.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

he's not full of himself... he's actually giving it all he's got... just that nadal has much more spirit and drive in him. he lunges for the ball as if he has no tomorrow... 

but federer shouldn't be down... he is after all the richest professional tennis player ever... 

and he's accomplished a huge lot. maybe it's time for him to settle down...


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 1, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Fed is going to need to do some impressive shit to come close to being even in this rivalry. It's looking more like Sampras/Agassi with every meeting.
> 
> Maybe this will do the trick. XD



Joe, me and you is on the same page and the sad thing is, Agassi is my all time favorite tennis player.  I'm starting to look at Federer the way I look at Agassi, and sometimes that's not a good thing.

Oh, and I'm laughing at the people who thinks Fed is more arrogant than Nadal.  I'll never forget the first time Nadal killed him on the clay, and he apologized for beating him so bad.  The media considered him very cocky after that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 1, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Yes, Federer should improve his back-hand, although I prefer one-handed backhands, two hands is always better, I don't care how hard it is for a player who is used to one-handed backhands, Federer should make more points with it.



At the very least, Fed needs to stop guiding the ball back towards the middle of the court via his one-handed backhand on the return of serve.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2009)

the only thing wrong with his backhand is how inconsistent it is... one minute it's pristine, the next minute he shoots out errors... he almost always loses on unforced errors... but he also almost always leads the winners, even against nadal... 

he should adopt nadal's mindset... whose mindset is such that he seems to play so freely, whereas federer's always pressured, as if he has to prove a point...


----------



## Godot (Feb 1, 2009)

Federer!!!! 

I'm disappointed that he lost. He looked like he poured his heart and soul into those four sets, then gave up on the fifth. Still, congrats Rafa.

Time for French Open


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 1, 2009)

crying federer = win 

that was an awesome match, but what was up with feds serve?! he had 7 break poitns in the 3rd, he should have buried him there. felt sorry for him at the end, musta been ahrd to put on a fake smile while your hurting so much inside.

rafa on 6 GS's at 22!


----------



## El Torero (Feb 1, 2009)

4 Roland Garros, 1 Wimbledon and 1 Australian Open. Now is only left to win a US Open


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

Federer always chokes on Nadal. How many times has he volleyed the ball back to Nadal?

Put that aside, congrats to Nadal. There's little doubt now that he's currently the best player on the tour by a large margin. Goodness me, those are some impossible shots he returned. 

Federer was speechless, literally, at the ceremony.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 1, 2009)

> Joe, me and you is on the same page and the sad thing is, Agassi is my all time favorite tennis player.


Mine as well.

Re: Fed: It's starting to look like people'll have to lie to themselves again and say that a career grand slam is good enough, if Fed can ever win the French. XD


> Oh, and I'm laughing at the people who thinks Fed is more arrogant than Nadal. I'll never forget the first time Nadal killed him on the clay, and he apologized for beating him so bad. The media considered him very cocky after that.


I can't say one's more arrogant than the other, but Rafa's acceptance was very gracious this time around. Also, he had to be ridiculously young when he 'apologized' to Fed, right?

Anyways, I'm hoping that Fed gets to 20 or so simply because I can't stand Sampras, not because I care overmuch for Rajah...though Emofed was a truly pathetic sight, and I hope to never see it again (unless Agassi comes back and somehow kicks his ass - or even less likely, Roddick beats him in a Slam XD).


> rafa on 6 GS's at 22!


lol @ maybe getting a career grand slam before most kids would graduate from college. Let's hope his knees stay good and that the rest of his body remains healthy. Dude is beating up his body like it's borrowed.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Feb 1, 2009)

poor Federer cried  I love him and Nadal and i don't have a favourite.

Great game though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 1, 2009)

> Oh, and I'm laughing at the people who thinks Fed is more arrogant than Nadal. I'll never forget the first time Nadal killed him on the clay, and *he apologized for beating him so bad*. The media considered him very cocky after that.



.................


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 1, 2009)

Great final. Nadal is absolutely incredible. His athletic ability has officially surpassed Federer's pure skill and ball control. 22 vs 27... man, the youth in Nadal is so evident bouncing back from that Verdasco match. Jeeeeez. _Well done_.



Hemingway said:


> he's not full of himself... he's actually giving it all he's got... just that nadal has much more spirit and drive in him. he lunges for the ball as if he has no tomorrow...
> 
> but federer shouldn't be down... he is after all the richest professional tennis player ever...
> 
> and he's accomplished a huge lot. maybe it's time for him to settle down...



He doesn't care if he's the richest player. He's a competitor. A loss like this is absolutely killer for someone like him.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> crying federer = win
> 
> that was an awesome match, but what was up with feds serve?! he had 7 break poitns in the 3rd, he should have buried him there. felt sorry for him at the end, musta been ahrd to put on a fake smile while your hurting so much inside.
> 
> rafa on 6 GS's at 22!



He didn't put on the smile while they held the tropheys for the cameras at the end there. That was awkward. Nadal didn't know if he should smile or not, and Fed just stood there almost stone faced trying to hold back more tears. I felt really bad for him, but I actually approve of this human side. No crying in sports huh? Hopefully this will give him the drive to pull out those last few majors he needs to pass Samp.

Nadal's compassion was nice to see. I respect that guy more and more each time I see him.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> .................



Nadal apologized to Fed last year at the French Open and he did it again tonight. Not that I think Nadal is arrogant but I believe he's just a simple guy and often speaks his mind. Simple as that.

I guess it's not a bad thing Fed finally broke down and cried. I hope by now he'll accept that Nadal>>>>>>>>current him. If he can put that out of his mind and just goes back to playing freely like Nadal's doing, maybe he might just produce the magic needed to beat Nadal again.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

Federer has a mental issue against Nadal, for whatever reason he always plays rubbish against him. He played probably the worst set of tennis I've ever seen him play in that 5th set. That said anyone else notice the point count? Federer 174, Nadal 173. Shows he didn't take his chances.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 1, 2009)

Great final. Rafa showed tons of heart by winning, but I think that 5th Set was given to him by Fed. As much as I don't like Fed, I was extremely disappointed from his performance in the 5th Set. It was really depressing to see him cry and I hope he does win the US Open at least. 

Fed needs to jump on Rafa's second serve in matches like this. Federer should've won this handily imo. I think Rafa just get's inside his head way too much. Best of luck to the both of them in Wimbledon. 

And yes I'm already declaring the French Open a lost cause for Fed.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> Federer has a mental issue against Nadal, for whatever reason he always plays rubbish against him. He played probably the worst set of tennis I've ever seen him play in that 5th set. That said anyone else notice the point count? Federer 174, Nadal 173. Shows he didn't take his chances.


Agree, either Nadal is just too deep inside Fed's head or that his game just isn't suited for Nadal.

I've noticed that Fed always produces tonnes of errors from his backhands and volleys. These errors never occur when he's playing against anyone else.



Irvine Kinneas said:


> And yes I'm already declaring the French Open a lost cause for Fed.


Watch as Federer ties with Sampras in the long awaited Roland Garros.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Agree, either Nadal is just too deep inside Fed's head or that his game just isn't suited for Nadal.
> 
> I've noticed that Fed always produces tonnes of errors from his backhands and volleys. These errors never occur *when he's playing against anyone else.*
> 
> ...



It also accured when he played against Murray in their last confrontation, in Dubai I think. It's a tactical decision by the people of Murray and Nadal to slam the balls to Federers backhand, because it's weaker than his forehand.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> It also accured when he played against Murray in their last confrontation, in Dubai I think. It's a tactical decision by the people of Murray and Nadal to slam the balls to Federers backhand, because it's weaker than his forehand.



I guess so. It was really obvious Nadal was going for Fed's backhand the entire match and it worked wonderfully. But I still think Fed is afraid of Nadal. Look at his groundstrokes, backhand or forehand, they all lack depths and almost never reach past the service line.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I guess so. It was really obvious Nadal was going for Fed's backhand the entire match and it worked wonderfully. But I still think Fed is afraid of Nadal. Look at his groundstrokes, backhand or forehand, they all lack depths and almost never reach past the service line.



Yes, he's afraid of him, no one can deny this anymore, he lost like what? The last 4, 5 encounters with Nadal? 

Strategically Federer isn't that good, his backhand is underfire, he has to push the enemy to place the balls to his forehand, or improve his backhand, whether he does it with one arm or two arms. If he does that, it would take an option out of Nadal's play against him, and Nadal would think twice whether he places the ball to Federer's backhand or not.

Federer doesn't adapt himself into his opponent, doesn't change his play, it's a good thing, if you keep winning, but he doesn't, he's only losing, he has to change things.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone who is saying two handed backhands are superior and that Federer should change to one obviously knows nothing about tennis (and I use and teach 2 handed backhands).

I wouldn't say his backhand is bad, obviously his forehand is better but he wasn't even looking to hit the forehand that much. I just think he plays the wrong way against Nadal. It is all mental.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I use single-backhand myself and I enjoy it. It's has much more freedom. Two-handed backhand is restraining and needs alot of preparation. Meaning if you're not a beast like Nadal, you'll probably fail. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the reason why Fed's backhand fails horribly against Nadal is because of the amount of topspin Nadal puts in his ball. The ball bounces so high up it doesn't matter how good your single backhand is, it's gonna be difficult to hit it back, much less trying to hit a winner.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Well, I use single-backhand myself and I enjoy it. It's has much more freedom. Two-handed backhand is restraining and needs alot of preparation. Meaning if you're not a beast like Nadal, you'll probably fail.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think the reason why Fed's backhand fails horribly against Nadal is because of the amount of topspin Nadal puts in his ball. The ball bounces so high up it doesn't matter how good your single backhand is, it's gonna be difficult to hit it back, much less trying to hit a winner.



Yes it is easier to play a two handed backhand off high balls. There are pros and cons of both. I don't see why a two handed backhand needs more preperation though. Technically it is very similar to that of a forehand. The two hander is easier to generate power from, so you certainly don't need to be like Nadal to hit it.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> Yes it is easier to play a two handed backhand off high balls. There are pros and cons of both. I don't see why a two handed backhand needs more preperation though. Technically it is very similar to that of a forehand. The two hander is easier to generate power from, so you certainly don't need to be like Nadal to hit it.



IMO, two-handed backhand has a shorter reach so you'll need to run faster and nearer to the ball to hit it. That's what I meant when I comment on Nadal being a beast.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahh ok yes, you have a longer reach on the one hander. But you don't really have to run that much faster. If you are really stretched your gonna play a one handed slice regardless.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> *Anyone who is saying two handed backhands are superior and that Federer should change to one obviously knows nothing about tennis* (and I use and teach 2 handed backhands).
> 
> I wouldn't say his backhand is bad, obviously his forehand is better but he wasn't even looking to hit the forehand that much. I just think he plays the wrong way against Nadal. It is all mental.



It has his advantages, with two-hands you can produce more power, which Feder lacks, go watch every encounter between Nadal and Federer, Nadal always wants to play against Federer's backhand, because it's too weak and he makes a lot of errors, because of the pressure of Nadal produces. 

I like Federer's backhand, and I prefer one-handed backhands, because it looks more beautiful, but Federer has very low winners with his backhand, and like Kenpachi said, two hands is stronger than one hand. 

Kenpachi knows the truth.

I'm not saying Federer has to change from one-handed to two-handed, he only has to improve his backhand, one way or the other, watch their last 4 or 5 encounters, it's incredible how many errors he makes with his backhand.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

I would argue that he needs to change his tactics and shot selection more than his backhand. You don't win 13 grand slams with a bad backhand. 

Saying that two handed backhand is stronger than a one handed backhand is utter rubbish.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> I would argue that he needs to change his tactics and shot selection more than his backhand. You don't win 13 grand slams with a bad backhand.
> 
> Saying that two handed backhand is stronger than a one handed backhand is utter rubbish.



Why is that? You can lift more with two hands, than one hand, can't you? You can hit a baseball harder with two hands, than one hand, can't you, you can dunk harder with both hands, than one hand, can't you?

I mean this in general, this can change fore each individual players, I'm not saying he has a bad backhand, I'm saying it's not good enough to win against Nadal, who even told in an interview he wants to become better, he wants to improve himself, even more.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

Then why doesn't everyone play with two hands on both sides? Power isn't everything. Why have possibly the two greatest players ever, Sampras and Federer both used single handed backhands?

Two Hander
More power, easier for high or fast balls. 

One Hander
More versatile, easier to disguise, greater reach, easier to switch to slice.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> Then why doesn't everyone play with two hands on both sides? Power isn't everything. Why have possibly the two greatest players ever, Sampras and Federer both used single handed backhands?
> 
> Two Hander
> More power, easier for high or fast balls.
> ...



Jesus christ, do you even read my posts?

I said both styles have their own pro's and cons, go search my reply!!!!
Most tennisplayers use two-handed backhands, and usually one-handed forehand!!!

So, finally you realize that I was right and two hands has more power than 1 hand. 

Go search, for Federer and Nadal matches and see why Federer loses all the time against him in their last encounters. Not only because of the mental thing, but also strategic wise. Nadal searches Federer's backhand, and he makes errors, it's 100% proven!!!!!


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

Excuse me? You said a two handed backhand was stronger. I was telling you it isn't.  Federer doesn't make those errors against other players, that is mental. I know most players use two handed backhands, that is simply because most coaches (including me) teach it as it is easier to learn. That doesn't make it better in any way.



> Not only because of the mental thing, but also strategic wise. Nadal searches Federer's backhand, and he makes errors, it's 100% proven!!!!!



In what way is that not shot selection and tactics like I was saying. Follow your own advice and read my posts.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2009)

Might I add that most pros use two-handed backhand because they started playing at a very young age, like 4 or 5 years old. At that age, most kids don't have the strength to hit backhand with one hand so they ended up with two hands. As they grow older, it just became a habit, I guess.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh my fucking god, oh my fucking god.

Your words:



> Then why doesn't everyone play with two hands on both sides? Power isn't everything.
> 
> Two Hander
> *More power*, easier for high or fast balls.



What does this mean?????

My replies:



> * Sabakukyu*
> 
> I guess so. It was really obvious Nadal was going for Fed's backhand the entire match and it worked wonderfully. But I still think Fed is afraid of Nadal. Look at his groundstrokes, backhand or forehand, they all lack depths and almost never reach past the service line.
> Yes, he's afraid of him, no one can deny this anymore, he lost like what? The last 4, 5 encounters with Nadal?
> ...





> *Sabakukyu*
> 
> It has his advantages, with two-hands you can produce *more power*, which Feder lacks, go watch every encounter between Nadal and Federer, Nadal always wants to play against Federer's backhand, because it's too weak and he makes a lot of errors, because of the pressure of Nadal produces.
> 
> ...





> *Sabakukyu*
> 
> Why is that? You can lift more with two hands, than one hand, can't you? You can hit a baseball harder with two hands, than one hand, can't you, you can dunk harder with both hands, than one hand, can't you?
> 
> I mean this in general, this can change fore each individual players, I'm not saying he has a bad backhand, I'm saying it's not good enough to win against Nadal, who even told in an interview he wants to become better, he wants to improve himself, even more.



Show me where I explicitly said, Federer should switch from 1 hand to two hand back-hand? I only said, he should improve it. 

Compare Nadal's two-hand back-hand with Federer's backhand and you will see the difference, or compare it with Murray's or Tsonga's, from my part. 

Federer makes little point with his back hand against stronger opponents!!!! 

I'm not going to continue to argue with you, since I'm sad with Federer's loss.


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 1, 2009)

Stronger does not mean more powerful in my book. Stronger means better. Fair enough if that's not what you meant.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 1, 2009)

*points to avvy*


----------



## MueTai (Feb 2, 2009)

I was rooting for Nadal but seeing Federer cry was really sad, lol.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 2, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> *points to avvy*






MueTai said:


> I was rooting for Nadal but seeing Federer cry was really sad, lol.



So sad and yet so hilarious.

This is why tennis is the best sport.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 2, 2009)

So, does anyone honestly believe Federer's going to make the necessary adjustments (e.g., change his racket head size to improve BH, get a coach, work on his mental issues) to defeat Nadal on a regular basis or are we in for more of the same?


----------



## El Torero (Feb 2, 2009)

I prefer Nadal winning US Open rather to Wimbledon. I want Nadal winning US Open, so he can have the 4 Grand Opens won but if he can win Wimbledon too and do a Grand Slam...well, I know that´s not happening, but I can dream 

Obviously I don´t need to worry about Roland Garros


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> So, does anyone honestly believe Federer's going to make the necessary adjustments (e.g., change his racket head size to improve BH, get a coach, work on his mental issues) to defeat Nadal on a regular basis or are we in for more of the same?



Federer's a stubborn guy.. i don't think he'll get a coach.. and he won't admit any problems with his mentality..

but he might get a new racket/work on his backhand..


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 2, 2009)

> Neil Harman
> February 2, 2009
> 
> 
> ...




Fed's 5-set record is 13 - 12!?!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 2, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> So, does anyone honestly believe Federer's going to make the necessary adjustments (e.g., change his racket head size to improve BH, get a coach, work on his mental issues) to defeat Nadal on a regular basis or are we in for more of the same?



It's sure hard to imagine after that. The five year difference in age was apparent. Nadal is in his prime while Federer is fading. Wouldn't that just be the shits if Nadal eventually broke the record and Federer falls short 

If there's been anything in Federer's career that should make him work harder or do something different, this is it.


----------



## Lesdelor (Feb 4, 2009)

Federer i still believe in you!!!!


----------



## El Torero (Feb 14, 2009)

Nadal continues being very awesome. He pwned Tsonga in quarter-finals of the Open of Rotterdam


----------



## BlueCheese (Feb 14, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Nadal continues being very awesome. He pwned Tsonga in quarter-finals of the Open of Rotterdam



Excuse me? Did you watch the match? He has needed 3 sets in every round so far. On another day Tsonga could have certainly won that much.


----------



## Federer (Feb 14, 2009)

Murray continues to the final. 

Monfils should stop Nadal.


----------



## Nic (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if Roger Federer will ever break Pete Sampras mark, now that Rafael Nadal has almost eclipsed him in every surface.  Hopefully someone else will challenge Nadal.  Tennis gets boring if the same person wins at all time.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 15, 2009)

Why all the Nadal hate, guys? 

Robredo has won the Open of Brazil, after beating Bellucci in the final


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Mar 8, 2009)

First post in this topic:
Pfft, Nadal is king. And I don't hate him because of it like most people.
Today he PWNED world number 3, Novak Djokovic. Again.

Heh... I was so happy when Novak appeared, finally we had a good male player. Now... 
He's so weak. He won Dubai, ffs... Without almost any competition, no Nadal, Federer, Roddick, Murray, Verdasco. Hope he can at least become no. 2. 

But, I would rather see Federer with 15 grand slam titles... It would be a great way to retire, he would be happy, and he would know that he did a great thing. 
At least until Rafa wins 16...


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't hate him because he's good. I think he is a great player and off the court a great ambassador for the game.

You don't become a bad player suddenly, Djockovic will still play well again. He was beaten by Rafa on clay, no shame in that.


----------



## Toy (Mar 11, 2009)

That's right. And there's no better place to start than Indian Wells for Djoks, who happens to be the defending champion. He boasts an impressive record there thus far, so maybe that'll give Novak some confidence.

Me, though, I'd rather see Fed take Indian Wells for a 4th time. I'd _love_ to see Rog claim that world no.1 position back... And props to Fed for finally getting a coach. It was about freakin' time!


----------



## Xnr (Mar 13, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Might I add that most pros use two-handed backhand because they started playing at a very young age, like 4 or 5 years old. At that age, most kids don't have the strength to hit backhand with one hand so they ended up with two hands. As they grow older, it just became a habit, I guess.



That is actually a valiant reason. Moreover, Federer has decided on what sport to focus on at the age of 12. Until then he was playing football and tennis. And he was playing the double-hander initially as well.

With tennis progressing so fast and kids learning to play from a tender age it is really impossible to teach how to hit the ball with one hand when the racket is bigger than them .


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 14, 2009)

LooneR said:


> That is actually a valiant reason. Moreover, Federer has decided on what sport to focus on at the age of 12. Until then he was playing football and tennis. And he was playing the double-hander initially as well.
> 
> With tennis progressing so fast and kids learning to play from a tender age it is really impossible to teach how to hit the ball with one hand when the racket is bigger than them .



I dissagree, teach them whatever you like initially but some will always hit better one handed. I've taught many kids to play one handed and they are good players.


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 16, 2009)

Echizen,Ryoma best tennis player


----------



## Jiratic (Mar 19, 2009)

I think one hander/two hander comes down to playstyle really:
one hander generates more power, and gives you more manoevuraebility,  but often with less accuracy, can also generate some wicked  topspin (fast swing speed)
two handers, needs more mobility ( need to be there quicker, harder to hit on full run), but has more accuracy.
Often players will pick/switch hands based in playstlyle and coaches


----------



## Toy (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, a Nads/Murray final.

Personally, I would've liked to see a Fed/Roddick final, so Fed could've claim his 4th IW title! But alas...Andy and Rafael it turned out to be.

I'm going to stick with the safe bet (Nadal) on this one, but who do you think'll win?


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Mar 22, 2009)

I think and I hope that Nadal will win... Since Novak and Fed are out, I can only cheer for Rafa.


----------



## Dan (Mar 22, 2009)

Murray needs to do this in the gland slams.

We don't need another Henman.


----------



## BlueCheese (Mar 23, 2009)

Venom said:


> Murray needs to do this in the gland slams.
> 
> We don't need another Henman.



What we don't need are idiot fans like you.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 1, 2009)

So, Miami tournament in these days.

Djokovic vs Tsonga in quarter-finals


----------



## Toy (Apr 1, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> So, Miami tournament in these days.
> 
> Djokovic vs Tsonga in quarter-finals


I'm not the biggest fan of the Djoker, but I'm glad to see him beat Tsonga. Tsonga defeating Djoks in their last 4 meetings was getting kinda boring...

Hmm... Do I sense a Federer vs. Djokovic match coming up? And does anyone else think Rafael will win Miami as well?


----------



## Federer (Apr 2, 2009)

Nadal is still in the race in Miami. Dammit. 

All hopes are on Murray, he needs to beat him. Federer will have a tough time against Djokovic.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 2, 2009)

Djokovic vs Federer semifinal will be interesting to see


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 2, 2009)

it will indeed


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah yeah. I just hope Nole wins... Weird, usually Novak is in the same part of the bracket as Nadal.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 2, 2009)

Toy said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of the Djoker, but I'm glad to see him beat Tsonga. Tsonga defeating Djoks in their last 4 meetings was getting kinda boring...
> 
> Hmm... Do I sense a Federer vs. Djokovic match coming up? And does anyone else think Rafael will win Miami as well?



How can you not like Tsonga? One of the most exciting players to watch on the tour.


----------



## Toy (Apr 2, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> How can you not like Tsonga? One of the most exciting players to watch on the tour.


Don't worry, I like Tsonga, and I think he's a breath of fresh air on the tour, but continual wins over Djokovic was becoming rather routine. For Djoks to come out as the victor keeps their rivalry exciting, in my opinion. 



			
				Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> Nadal is still in the race in Miami. Dammit.


Don't worry, Saba, your new hero, Del Potro, has beaten him in the quarter finals.

Man, I want Fed to take the title even _more_ now, since he'll be able to close in on Nadal.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 3, 2009)

Djokovic beat Federer easily


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 3, 2009)

I played tennis for the first time in 7-8 months today 

It was fun, but tiring and somewhat painful. I forgot how intensive it could be.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 3, 2009)

It's sad to see Federer's big adventure to the plateaus of mental midgetdom continue.  

He *needs* a coach.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ENdw9ezginM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El Torero (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I´ll cheer Del Potro to win this 

Who are the best Asian tennis players?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Apr 4, 2009)

Michael Chang


----------



## Jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

Ai Sugiyama (doubles) is ranked...third in the world I think?  And has 10 Grand Slam finals appearances with 3 wins.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 4, 2009)

That would of course be Kei Nishikori, a very exciting prospect from Japan. A lot of people think he will make top 10. I think he is about 50 in the world at the moment.


----------



## Toy (Apr 6, 2009)

Good on Andy Murray for claiming the biggest title in his short career thus far.

So...is Murray now better than Henman, or will we have to wait for a couple of years before we can properly judge?


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Djokovic beat Federer easily



no kidding. Especially after Fed beat Djokovic 9 out of ten times.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 6, 2009)

Toy said:


> Good on Andy Murray for claiming the biggest title in his short career thus far.
> 
> So...is Murray now better than Henman, or will we have to wait for a couple of years before we can properly judge?



While they might be fairly close in age, they are different eras. Murray will prove to be a better player than Henman, Henman's game these days would be nullified. Slower courts, bigger balls and strings that produce more spin.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 15, 2009)

I still like Federer and by the way, he just recently got married. Congratulations to him! The newly weds are expecting their 1st child, way to go Roger! Anyway, Nadal is making a strong case to overtake both Federer and Sampras in the Grand Wins column. If he remains dominant over the next 4-5 years, he might have as many as 15 Grand Slams under his belt. But then again, only time will tell. But I still see Federer capable of winning some more Grand Slams to add to his already impressive collection. He will still overtake Sampras, before Nadal somehow does.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> I still like Federer and by the way, he just recently got married. Congratulations to him! The newly weds are expecting their 1st child, way to go Roger! Anyway, Nadal is making a strong case to overtake both Federer and Sampras in the Grand Wins column. If he remains dominant over the next 4-5 years, he might have as many as 15 Grand Slams under his belt. But then again, only time will tell. But I still see Federer capable of winning some more Grand Slams to add to his already impressive collection. He will still overtake Sampras, before Nadal somehow does.



Nadal's game requires an insane amount of physical fitness. I'm not sure if he can maintain his current level for a long period of time.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 15, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Nadal's game requires an insane amount of physical fitness. I'm not sure if he can maintain his current level for a long period of time.


Yes, that's true. It can have a very huge toll, but after suffering some serious the past few years, he somehow bounces back better than ever. So the possibility is still there for him to win so many more Grand Slams. It's now a question on how durable he is.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 16, 2009)

I just want Nadal winning this year the Open USA, I prefer him winning it before Roland Garros or Wimbledon


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Apr 16, 2009)

federer loses aganst wawrinka 6:4 7:5


----------



## Kobe (Apr 16, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I just want Nadal winning this year the Open USA, I prefer him winning it before Roland Garros or Wimbledon



Exactly my thought :ho


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Exactly my thought :ho


I sure hope too. Imagine him being only 23, and already having a career Grand Slam (US, Aussie, Wimbledon, and French Opens). That puts him in rare and elite territory. He's truly one of a kind, like Federer right now.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 16, 2009)

He will get beaten by Murray again at the US. Wimbledon he will lose to some big hitter. Roland Garros he is unstoppable, like Sampras was at Wimbledon (until he played George Bastl).

I offered this before but it was a while ago, if anyone wants to upload a video of them playing, I'm a qualified tennis coach so either here or through a PM I would be happy to give my opinion of there game. 

I may even upload a video of me playing, would be fun to see how everyone plays rather than just talking about pros all the time.


----------



## Toy (Apr 17, 2009)

BlueCheese said:


> He will get beaten by Murray again at the US. Wimbledon he will lose to some big hitter. Roland Garros he is unstoppable, like Sampras was at Wimbledon (until he played George Bastl).



We don't know if Murray wil be drawn in Rafael's half at the U.S. Open. Remember, the 3rd and 4th seeds are alternated between the 1st and 2nd seeds.

I'd like to know what big hitter you have in mind that'll bundle Nadal out of Wimbledon. Blake? Berdych? Gulbis?  I'm just hoping Fed will return to Wimbledon, and stamp his authority for a 6th time...



			
				Farschad P The Perser said:
			
		

> federer loses aganst wawrinka 6:4 7:5


I'm totally bummed about that... But I am happy for Stan. He's a cool guy, and I hope he continues to play well in Monte Carlo, and for the rest of his career.


----------



## BlueCheese (Apr 17, 2009)

Toy said:


> We don't know if Murray wil be drawn in Rafael's half at the U.S. Open. Remember, the 3rd and 4th seeds are alternated between the 1st and 2nd seeds.
> 
> I'd like to know what big hitter you have in mind that'll bundle Nadal out of Wimbledon. Blake? Berdych? Gulbis?  I'm just hoping Fed will return to Wimbledon, and stamp his authority for a 6th time...
> 
> ...



He could be in the same half, but even if they aren't Murray will win in the final. 

I'll tell you which big hitter when I see the draw, he happens to be playing one right now in Ljubicic, can't him losing that on clay though.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 19, 2009)

Any Roddick may not be winning much, but he at least landed himself a hot BABE!!

Her names Brooklyn Decker, SI Swimsuit model!!  

They just got hitched!


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Apr 19, 2009)

Nadal wins again the man is simply the best on clay


----------



## Toy (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm really bored with Nadal winning on clay ALL the time.

Each time the clay court season comes around, it becomes a case of "Who'll be Rafa's next victim?"

I think I'll pay some decent attention to tennis when the green grass is below the players' feet.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 13, 2009)

murray is up to 3rd in the world now can he catch federer


----------



## Godot (May 13, 2009)

I should really post in here more often, but i felt i needed to contribute this:


----------



## Federer (May 16, 2009)

Final:

Nadal - Federer


----------



## El Torero (May 16, 2009)

I think this is like the 5th consecutive time in this year where Nadal beats Djokovic


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 17, 2009)

FINALLY, Federer wins a Master Series event.


----------



## Federer (May 17, 2009)

Wing-Zero said:


> FINALLY, Federer wins a Master Series event.



Holy ****,

Federer won, YES YES.

Unfortunately, I don't see Nadal losing against Federer on Rolan Garros.


----------



## Newbologist (May 17, 2009)

OMG HE ACTUALLY BEAT NADAL!!!


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 17, 2009)

I agree and still think Rafa will win Roland Garros, but I feel this at least gives Federer the ability to believe in himself again, and at least will not be completely owned at RG like last year.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 18, 2009)

Maria Sharapova is back. I really enjoy watching her play :ho


----------



## Federer (May 18, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Maria Sharapova is back. I really enjoy watching her play :ho



Play what? 

It's almost time for RG.


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 19, 2009)

I'm so ready for RG, I really hope Federer pulls a win some how. It would be amazing, a slam, and revenge for Wimbledon, even though I know it is unlikely =/ I also can't wait for the grass season to start =D


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2009)

*RG men's draw*

*Rafael Nadal ESP (1)* v (Q)
Igor Kunitsyn RUS v Teimuraz Gabashvili RUS
Denis Gremelmayr GER v Andrey Golubev KAZ
Lleyton Hewitt AUS v *Ivo Karlovic CRO (26)*

*Robin Soderling SWE (23)* v Kevin Kim USA
Denis Istomin UZB v (Q)
(Q) v Nicolas Kiefer GER
Frederico Gil POR v *David Ferrer ESP (14)*

*Nikolay Davydenko RUS (10)* v Stefan Koubek AUT
Diego Junqueira ARG v Paul Capdeville CHI
Nicolas Massu CHI v Daniel Koellerer AUT
Nicolas Devilder FRA v *Stanislas Wawrinka SUI (17)*

*Nicolas Almagro ESP (31)* v Agustin Calleri ARG
Ernests Gulbis LAT v Sam Querrey USA
Unknown v Philipp Petzschner GER
Florent Serra FRA v *Fernando Verdasco ESP (8)*


*Andy Murray GBR (3)* v Juan Ignacio Chela ARG
Mischa Zverev GER v Potito Starace ITA
Janko Tipsarevic SRB v Albert Montanes ESP
(Q) v *Feliciano Lopez ESP (28)*

*Radek Stepanek CZE (18)* v Gaston Gaudio ARG
Yen-Hsun Lu TPE v (Q)
Dudi Sela ISR v (Q)
Jan Hernych CZE v *Marin Cilic CRO (13)*

*Fernando Gonzalez CHI (12)* v (Q)
(Q) v Kristof Vliegen BEL
Marcel Granollers ESP v Josselin Ouanna FRA
Alexandre Sidorenko FRA v *Marat Safin RUS (20)*

*Victor Hanescu ROU (30)* v Steve Darcis BEL
Mikhail Youzhny RUS v Gilles Muller LUX
(Q)v Robert Kendrick USA
Wayne Odesnik USA v *Gilles Simon FRA (7)*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*Juan Martin Del Potro ARG (5)* v Michael Llodra FRA
Viktor Troicki SRB v (Q)
Thomaz Bellucci BRA v Martin Vassallo Arguello ARG
(Q) v *Igor Andreev RUS (25)*

*Dmitry Tursunov RUS (21)* v Arnaud Clement FRA
Fabrice Santoro FRA v Christophe Rochus BEL
Marcos Baghdatis CYP v Juan Monaco ARG
Julien Benneteau FRA v *Jo-Wilfried Tsonga FRA (9)
*
*Tommy Robredo ESP (16)* v Adrian Mannarino FRA
Evgeny Korolev RUS v Daniel Gimeno-Traver ESP
Guillermo Garcia-Lopez ESP v Andreas Seppi ITA
Maximo Gonzalez ARG v *Mardy Fish USA (22)*

*Philipp Kohlschreiber GER (29)* v Bernard Tomic AUS
Juan Carlos Ferrero ESP v Ivan Ljubicic CRO
Brian Dabul ARG v (Q)
Nicolas Lapentti ECU v *Novak Djokovic SRB (4)*


*Andy Roddick USA (6)* v Romain Jouan FRA (WC)
Oscar Hernandez ESP v Ivo Minar CZE
Ivan Navarro ESP v Andreas Beck GER
Marc Gicquel FRA v *Rainer Schuettler GER (27)*

*Jurgen Melzer AUT (24)* v Sergio Roitman ARG
Guillaume Rufin FRA v Eduardo Schwank ARG
(Q) v (Q)
Bobby Reynolds USA v *Gael Monfils FRA (11)*

*James Blake USA (15)* v (Q)
Andrei Pavel ROU v Tommy Haas GER
Bjorn Phau GER v Jeremy Chardy FRA
Simone Bolelli ITA v *Tomas Berdych CZE (19)*

*Paul-Henri Mathieu FRA (32)* v Laurent Recouderc FRA
Robby Ginepri USA v Pablo Andujar ESP
Jose Acasuso ARG v (Q)
Alberto Martin ESP v *Roger Federer SUI (2)*
-------------------------------------------------------

Lets hope Raja refrains from his hysterics when he loses to Nadal.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2009)

*Women's draw*

*Dinara Safina RUS (1)* v Anne Keothavong GBR
(Q) v Mathilde Johansson FRA
Nuria Llagostera Vives ESP v Julie Coin FRA
Ioana Raluca Olaru ROU v *Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova RUS (27)*

*Alisa Kleybanova RUS (23)* v (Q)
Ai Sugiyama JPN v Aravane Rezai FRA
(Q) v Melanie South GBR
Stephanie Cohen-Aloro FRA v *Jie Zheng CHN (15)*

*Victoria Azarenka BLR (9)* v Roberta Vinci ITA
Maria-Emilia Salerni ARG v Kristina Barrois GER
(Q) v Lucie Hradecka CZE
Edina Gallovits ROU v *Carla Suarez Navarro ESP (22)
*
*Iveta Benesova CZE (32)* v Julia Goerges GER
Varvara Lepchenko USA v Alla Kudryavtseva RUS
Tamarine Tanasugarn THA v Camille Pin FRA
Sara Errani ITA v *Ana Ivanovic SRB (8)*


*Venus Williams USA (3)* v Bethanie Mattek-Sands USA
Lucie Safarova CZE v Sabine Lisicki GER
Elena Vesnina RUS v Severine Bremond Beltrame FRA
Unknown v *Agnes Szavay HUN (29)*

*Dominika Cibulkova SVK (20)* v Alona Bondarenko UKR
Stephanie Foretz FRA v Kirsten Flipkens BEL
Tamira Paszek AUT v Gisela Dulko ARG
Anna-Lena Groenefeld GER v *Amelie Mauresmo FRA (16)
*
*Nadia Petrova RUS (11)* v Lauren Embree USA
Anastasiya Yakimova BLR v Maria Sharapova RUS
Olivia Sanchez FRA v (Q)
(Q) v *Kaia Kanepi EST (19)*

*Na Li CHN (25)* v Marta Domachowska POL
Emilie Loit FRA v Timea Bacsinszky SUI
Irena Pavlovic FRA v Akgul Amanmuradova UZB
Olga Govortsova BLR v *Vera Zvonareva RUS (6)
*

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


*Jelena Jankovic SRB (5)*  v Petra Cetekovska CZE
Magdalena Rybarikova SVK v Kristina Mladenovic FRA (WC)
Jarmila Groth AUS (WC) v Kinnie Laisne FRA (WC)
(Q) v *Anna Chakvetadze RUS (26)*

*Alize Cornet FRA (21)* v Maret Ani EST
(Q) v Sorana Cirstea ROU
Tsvetana Pironkova BUL v CRAYBAS, Jill USA
Vera Dushevina RUS v *Caroline Wozniacki DEN (10)*

*Marion Bartoli FRA (13)* v Pauline Parmentier FRA
Tathiana Garbin ITA v Ayumi Morita JPN
Virginie Razzano FRA v Daniela Hantuchova SVK
Ekaterina Makarova RUS v *Anabel Medina Garrigues ESP (18)
*
*Samantha Stosur AUS (30)* v Francesca Schiavone ITA
Yanina Wickmayer BEL v Urszula Radwanska POL
Jelena Dokic AUS v Karolina Sprem CRO
(Q) v *Elena Dementieva RUS (4) *


*Svetlana Kuznetsova RUS (7)* v Claire Feuerstein FRA (WC)
Galina Voskoboeva KAZ v Sania Mirza IND
Melinda Czink HUN v (Q)
Nathalie Dechy FRA v *Sybille Bammer AUT (28)*

*Patty Schnyder SUI (17)* v Kateryna Bondarenko UKR
Olivia Rogowska AUS (WC) v Maria Kirilenko RUS
Patricia Mayr AUT v Mariya Koryttseva UKR
Rossana de Los Rios PAR v *Agnieszka Radwanska POL(12)*

*Flavia Pennetta ITA (14)* v Alexa Glatch USA
Barbora Zahlavova Strycova CZE v Lourdes Dominguez LinoESP
Mara Santangelo ITA v Q
Monica Niculescu ROU v *Aleksandra Wozniak CAN (24)*

*Peng Shuai CHN (31)* v Maria Jose Martinez Sanchez ESP
Viktoriya Kutuzova UKR v (Q)
Virginia Ruano Pascual ESP v Nicole Vaidisova CZE
Klara Zakopalova CZE v *Serena Williams USA (2)*


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

i'm pretty sure this will be another Nadal win even if Federer recently beat him.  I just don't see it happening twice against Nadal on clay.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 24, 2009)

yh! grand slam number 7! 

lol wheres zhang?! she raped wimbledon!!


----------



## El Torero (May 24, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> yh! grand slam number 7!



Who are you meaning? 

Go Nadal, win your 5th consecutive French Open for the Epic!


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 24, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Who are you meaning?
> 
> Go Nadal, win your 5th consecutive French Open for the Epic!



Nadal 

4 French
1 Wimbledon 
1 Aussie

he shall make it 7 this forthnight


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 25, 2009)

nadal is king of clay he wins by default


----------



## Federer (May 26, 2009)

Serena barely won. Djokovic heads towards round 2.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 26, 2009)

could someone find the mute button for serena?


----------



## HugeGuy (May 27, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> could someone find the mute button for serena?



No. Can someone find the mute button for the girl who beat Zheng Jie? Goodness gracious, she's louder than even Sharapova!


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 28, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> could someone find the mute button for serena?



at least she can hit the ball hard its worse when i women doesnt even hit the ball hard and the are grunting like there life depends on it


----------



## HugeGuy (May 28, 2009)

Federer came back after trailing 1-5. The other guy was totally broken after that.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 29, 2009)

venus you truly do suck on clay 6-0 6-4...


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

Djokovic got routed straight sets by Philipp Kohlschreiber.. Ouch..

Nadal
Federer
Murray
Del Potro
and Roddick are all through to the 4th round.

This is where it starts to get interesting..


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 31, 2009)

Nadal lost the first set and is leading 5-3 in the second.

I wish I had the Tennis Channel so I could watch it.


----------



## Godot (May 31, 2009)

Nadal losing.

This is Fed's one and only chance to win the french open


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 31, 2009)

He's losing cause he's moving back on his shots and not stepping inside the baseline on when it's Soderling's serve.


----------



## El Torero (May 31, 2009)

Holy shit, Nadal got eliminated


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2009)

Nadal lost 

I really thought this tournament would be a Nadal win and it didn't really interrest me.  Murray can win it now


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 31, 2009)

Real men wear pink though.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 31, 2009)

OMG! Nadal lost!

Fed's winning chance just shot up.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 31, 2009)




----------



## GunningForGlory (May 31, 2009)

''just as planned'' 

wow, rafa was SHOCKING!!! i would normally be annoyed . but DAMN!! Sod made twice as many winners!! 60-30!! 

i blame the pink shirt

now murray is left to destroy fed


----------



## HugeGuy (May 31, 2009)

I dunno if I'm happy or sad. I still hope Fed will win though.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 31, 2009)

I still don't believe Federer will actually win.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 31, 2009)

Ana & rafa out

both champions!!


----------



## HugeGuy (May 31, 2009)

Not a good day for defending champs.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 31, 2009)

I wish Cilic had beaten Murray, he was kinda unlucky in the first 2 sets.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 31, 2009)

lol. Of all people, I don't think a guy who cried 2 or 3 times should be the one saying that.

Still, Fed all the way! Don't follow Sampras' footstep.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 31, 2009)

im shocked


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 31, 2009)

After watching him play, I'm not surprised Rafa lost. He's been overworked and wouldn't step in on shots.

Well Fed here's your chance, your Achilles Heel has been knocked out.


----------



## Grrblt (May 31, 2009)

It takes a Swede to beat the champ.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 31, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> It takes a Swede to beat the champ.



And an out of shape Nadal.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 31, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> And an out of shape Nadal.



Wearing a pink shirt.


----------



## HugeGuy (May 31, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Wearing a pink shirt.



Shunsui wears pink. So it's obvious not the colour's fault.


----------



## Federer (May 31, 2009)

This is good news, Rafa out. 

Roger, this may be your only chance to win the Slam, go for it. 

To be honest, Roger isn't playing that great either, hopefully will he shine tomorrow.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 31, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I wish Cilic had beaten Murray, he was kinda unlucky in the first 2 sets.





i like this one better........


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 31, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Shunsui wears pink. So it's obvious not the colour's fault.



You never know, he'd never be arsed to play tennis to begin with.


----------



## MueTai (May 31, 2009)

Fuck I can't believe Nadal lost.  I got a pounding headache after the match ended cause I must have been holding my breath for every point near the end.  Federer must be fucking stoked right now.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 31, 2009)

I kinda lol'ed after todays results. Well, only for Nadal, nothing was funny about Ivanovic's loss 



Pain In The Ass said:


> Wearing a pink shirt.



pink is the essence of manliness.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2009)

Well this is Fed's chance, right now hes still on the edge, but i think this one win will be enough to put him over the top as best of all time, personally i already thought he was better than sampras - Fed atleast made the finals of the French, Sampras never made it closer than a couple of rounds into the tournament 

with this win, he will have the career slam, tied for most majors with a realistic shot at a few more, and a gold medal, although it was in doubles - hell that just shows his versatility 

then again i wouldnt say its a done deal, there are still a couple of dangerous players left, but if Fed wants that crown of greatest of all time then he better put it all into this one run

although agassi is still my favorite of all time, he was more talented than Sampras he just didnt get the right attitude until later in his career


----------



## Jeff (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm gunning for Roddick now


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL

Fed's 5-set record is awful; he isn't going to win this one.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 1, 2009)

oh my

fed being given the runaround!!

2 sets down


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2009)

My TV is broken and internet isn't good enough to stream, federer always loses if I don't watch


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2009)

Haas choked away the 3rd set.


----------



## sel (Jun 1, 2009)

And the fourth for that matter. Roger's got the momentum it seems. Shame since I was really looking forward to Hass nicking it

edit: _Finally_ won a game. 9 straight ones he lost? XD


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank god, Federer won. Man, this edition of Roland Garros is _unbelievable_.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 1, 2009)

lol haas

why win two sets of fed then bend over?!

fed was on the ropes, then he nailed that return when he was a break down at 4-4! 

AH well! come on murray!!!

lol serena

''womens tennis is better then the mens, no comparison''

this women sprouts so much shit! along wiht 'im the true world number 1''


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2009)

whew im glad i woke up late and didnt have to sit through that tension although i have to admit it would have been bad to wake up just to see the front page of espn saying he blew it

i actually like Roddick hes kind of like the guys who played during the sampras/agassi heyday, they were good but they had the problem they had to compete with great players at their peak, honestly i have to give Roddick credit he at least won one major, at least he wont be thought of like James Blake someone people always thought could push through and win one but never did


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 1, 2009)

lol Roddick.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 1, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol serena
> 
> ''womens tennis is better then the mens, no comparison''
> 
> this women sprouts so much shit! along wiht 'im the true world number 1''


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 1, 2009)

Haven't had much of a chance to catch the French Open, but looks like its been pretty good so far.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 1, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol haas
> 
> why win two sets of fed then bend over?!
> 
> ...



i totally missed this comment, i will say this much about women's tennis its among the few women's sports that are semi credible but its still crap; hey sernea why dont you try and play 5 sets instead of that little bitch 3 sets that women play


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 1, 2009)

She probably could you know


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 1, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i totally missed this comment, i will say this much about women's tennis its among the few women's sports that are semi credible but its still crap; hey sernea *why dont you try and play 5 sets instead of that little bitch 3 sets that women play*



That's why you think womens tennis is less credible than mens? lol that's maybe the silliest thing I've ever heard. You probably want ladies champions to be paid less too, amirite?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2009)

That basically just means women's tennis allows them less room for error.  If Federer was a woman, he'd be screwed right now.  I've had great admiration for many of the best women players in a while because if you get off to a bad start and don't turn it around, you will lose.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 2, 2009)

lol the womens game right now is a joke >_<

too much 6-0 6-1 etc.

i swear serena could beat half the draw with one arm.............

so JJ got KO'ed too, the seeds are dropping fast!! maybe an underdog like federer may win it this year


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2009)

Federer's the underdog?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright, now that Andy Roddick is out and I'm assuming James Blake got out in the first round, and figuring that Andre Agassi retired a while ago, I'll cheer for Monfils.

He dove for that ball.  And I told my friend when you dive for a ball like that, you deserve to be a winner.


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2009)

Safina just lost her first set, with 6-1. 

And S?derling is dominating in the first set against the Marathon Man.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 2, 2009)

Soderling to win the whole damn thing


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Soderling to win the whole damn thing



No, Federer has to win. S?derling can win the next edition, this one is for Federer. I hope.


----------



## sel (Jun 2, 2009)

sethblodia said:


> That's why you think womens tennis is less credible than mens? lol that's maybe the silliest thing I've ever heard. *You probably want ladies champions to be paid less too, amirite?*



I'm not fully sure about that. In something like a Masters where the men play best of 3, then sure thing. I'm in sort of two minds though about Grandslams though, since that would entail paying the women's champions the same amount of money as the mens for doing less. Then again there's the issue of what sort of example it would set for the real world where you find there still exists a gross pay gap between the genders in the workplace.

But anyway, incase no one's seen it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YukNmtceAHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2009)

I just realized I dislike clay courts. 

btw, what site do you guys use to keep up with tennis tournaments?


----------



## sel (Jun 2, 2009)

Bleach Manga Complaints Thread

If you're in the UK (or have a UK proxy I guess, dunno), you can stream live coverage. If not they update it fairly regularly on the live text feed.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 2, 2009)

The worst thing about tennis videos on youtube is that it's so hard to see the damn ball!  I haven't been keeping up with this tournament at all...

Nice dive though from Monfils.


----------



## sel (Jun 2, 2009)

That third set. Come on mate, the hell?


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2009)

Murray out, Gonzales is on fire. 

It will be an awesome match between S?derling and Gonzales, both are playing well at the moment. 

Hopefully Federer wins tomorrow in straight sets. 
Roger, come one, win this slam.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 2, 2009)

Britian and their overrated athletes .

Lets go Monfis.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

Murray.

Pathetic.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jun 2, 2009)

Jeff said:


> That basically just means women's tennis allows them less room for error.  *If Federer was a woman*, he'd be screwed right now.  I've had great admiration for many of the best women players in a while because if you get off to a bad start and don't turn it around, you will lose.



Wait, he's not?






Oh, ok. I just didn't think men did that.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Koten Zanshun said:


> Oh, ok. I just didn't think men did that.



It's quite obvious that something was in both his eyes.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 3, 2009)

ROGER! GO FOR IT! 


Even Rafa himself wants him to win


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww Murray.. Why'd you have to lose like that?

At the very least Soderling drove through Davedenko like a hot knife through butter. Straight sets 6-1, 6-3, 6-1.

Ouch. 

Soderling vs. Gonzalez is going to be an excellent match. Monfils is going down to Roger. Assuming Roger steps up his game. If he plays like he's been playing he's going to lose.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

Please, Fed. Step up your game and give us the moment we've been waiting for years now.


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 3, 2009)

If Federer wins this he'll the best of all time.
He'll equal Sampras in Grand Slams, but he'll be the only one who actually one all grand slams.

He needs to get over whatever it is that caused his his poor performance the past 2 years.
He was unbeatable before that.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

Rikudou said:


> If Federer wins this he'll the best of all time.
> He'll equal Sampras in Grand Slams, but he'll be the only one who actually one all grand slams.
> 
> He needs to get over whatever it is that caused his his poor performance the past 2 years.
> He was unbeatable before that.



He got married and has a pot belly.


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> He got married and has a pot belly.



Federer = 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Al Bundy?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 3, 2009)

20th consecutive GS SF


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah baby,

the FedExpress won.  

Now, I'm hoping for a 5-setter in the del Potro -vs- Robredo match.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> 20th consecutive GS SF



Indeed. 
I still have my worries for Fed. He still needs to play better even if he can reach the finals. Soderling is crazy right now.

And Serena finally lost. So much for the "real" World No.1.


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Federer is back... 

No one can stop him now! 

Seriously, the way he handled Monfils... it was nothing short of a brutal execution.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rikudou said:


> Darth Federer is back...
> 
> No one can stop him now!
> 
> Seriously, the way he handled Monfils... it was nothing short of a brutal execution.


I think Monfils killed himself after he lost the 1st set. Fed did up his game in the 2nd set and after but I didn't see him massacring Monfils.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> That basically just means women's tennis allows them less room for error.  If Federer was a woman, he'd be screwed right now.  I've had great admiration for many of the best women players in a while because if you get off to a bad start and don't turn it around, you will lose.



this is just called bs, women cant play the five sets because they are physically weaker, and then they come out with some bullshit like less chance for errors. Yeah, right. Just like how women's basketball has no dunks, but its more fundamental. 

Thats only one thing that irks, i think womens tennis is worthless because its just a poor substitute for mens tennis. Why the hell would i watch a match between williams sisters, when i can watch matches between nadal, federer, djokovic, tsonga etc. I simply dont watch inferior products, maybe when serena beats Federer or Nadal then i will take notice. 

although God forbid we see anything as bad as Michelle Wie completely collapsing her career after trying to hang with the men. 

o personally i think a women can beat a man, but key word is a man, that is not a victory for womens sport when a top tier women beats some tomato can male; right now the top female tennis player probably couldnt beat anyone of the men in the top 20+ male tennis players and that all that matters; best against best, not best against crap; and dont give the tired excuse of their advantages, that men have, the williams basically are guys in drag but you never heard anyone complaining when they were dominating a couple of years ago, size differences is merely a gift that is given to athletes just like how speed, reflexes, etc. is given to others. 

and although no one will say it as bluntly as i will, if you ask the majority of sports fans which would they rather watch im sure it would be overwhelming favor of watching the mens game.

and yes Men should get more money its like that in every sport that both play, Men not only play longer matches (ie in case you dont know in the average job wages are based on how long you work), but also draw in more fans. Frankly the NBA/WNBA have this one right.


----------



## Federer (Jun 4, 2009)

Safina is in the final, she won with 6-3, 6-3. 

Now I'm cheering for the underdog Samantha Stosur.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

Safina shouldn't have gotten past the Quarters. She got unreasonably lucky in that third set.

LETS GO ROGER LETS GO!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 4, 2009)

I hate how the commentators use words like "fragile" and "tantrum" when speaking about women but not men. Damn that annoys me so much.



sel said:


> I'm not fully sure about that. In something like a Masters where the men play best of 3, then sure thing. I'm in sort of two minds though about Grandslams though, since that would entail paying the women's champions the same amount of money as the mens for doing less. Then again there's the issue of what sort of example it would set for the real world where you find there still exists a gross pay gap between the genders in the workplace.


I don't know, I kind of thought the same, but at the same time I don't think Nadal should be paid less for winning everything in 3 sets (like he did last year). Womens tennis also gets better ratings than men so they end up making more for whoever is showing it. 


> But anyway, incase no one's seen it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YukNmtceAHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I liked how he played here and against Roddick.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 4, 2009)

The longer matches are tougher then people realise on, put it like this when Murray came out of club and into professional tennis he always struggled in the later stages of the matches due to the length cos he was used to playing club tennis which has the same number of sets as womens tennis.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jun 4, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Thats only one thing that irks, i think womens tennis is worthless because its just a poor substitute for mens tennis. Why the hell would i watch a match between williams sisters, when i can watch matches between nadal, federer, djokovic, tsonga etc.



Because you're short on time.

I like womens tennis exactly because it's a substitute for mens tennis. It gives you something enjoyable to watch that doesn't last as long. As good as some mens games are, sometimes it sucks sitting in front of the TV for 4 +/- hours.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Safina is in the final, she won with 6-3, 6-3.
> 
> Now I'm cheering for the underdog Samantha Stosur.



I did too.. but now it's down to the Russians


----------



## Mori` (Jun 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> Murray.
> 
> Pathetic.



lol wut, Andy posted a great result to get to the 1/4s on his weakest surface, and Gonzo is a great claycourter who's currently playing some fantastic tennis. Nothing pathetic about his loss at all.

==

Roger should roll Del Potro tomorrow, I think he finds his game particularly nice to play against, and Del Potro doesn't really have a plan B if things aren't working. If Roger wins the first set well it could be a blow out, it'll be a lot more interesting if Del Potro can take the first (and finally get a set off Roger) and force Roger to catch up.

Soderling/Gonzo should be interesting, I have no idea who'll come out on top, mainly because I'm not sure how long Soderling can keep this level up. You've got to think it's going to drop sometime, it's like he's hit warp mode lately. Gonzo will come out and play his game and I'd have a lot more faith in his consistency, he's also got a bit more big match experience which might help. All I really know for that match is I damn sure wouldn't want to be the ball.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 4, 2009)

CMON DEL POTRO!!! PREVENT CRYBABY FROM WINNING


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 5, 2009)

Conqueror of Nadal is in the finals.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 5, 2009)

I mean, I want my poetic justice and all (Fed beating the one who beat Nadal), but Soderling's just too dangerous. 

Oh wait, Fed isn't in the finals yet


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 5, 2009)

Söderling. Aint nuttin to fuck wit.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 5, 2009)

SOderling

its only right for him to win it, only the guy who kills nadal at the french is worthy of winning the french open 

Cheekychappy

your sig scares me....


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 5, 2009)

you're the second person to say that 


edit: Roger


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 5, 2009)

can the french crowd get their dicks out of federer >_>

del potro must feel bare annoyed that they cheer all his error >_>


----------



## Buster (Jun 5, 2009)

I always enjoy watching Fed, but damn Del Potro's aces..

Hang on Roger!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 5, 2009)

anyone losing their minds?


----------



## Buster (Jun 5, 2009)

I am.. 

Federer you can do it! DAMN.

EDIT: w00 Fed in the finals, I hope he'll win this time.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 5, 2009)

lol, both SFs finished within 3hrs and 28 mins.


anyway, Roger!  4th straight finals  not the best performance but i hope he'll do his best come sunday


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 5, 2009)

Federer vs Soderling it is then.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 5, 2009)

C'MON THE SOD!!!

Fed is property of R.Nadal
The Sod owned R.Nadal

HENCE the belt wearing crybaby shall lose come sunday


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2009)

Roger, you can do it, show the haters why you're the greatest to play the game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 5, 2009)

YEAHHH FEDERER!! What day is the Finals?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh man Federer wins it all.

As much as a Nadal fan I am, he's gonna win it.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

ah well rafa will complete his grand slam is US Open


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 6, 2009)

Soderling came out of nowhere, I've never heard of him before this tournament... I hope this gaint killer takes out Fed as well.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn Soderling never fails to surprise. Took out Nadal, Davydenko, and Gonzalez. 

Roger's in the Finals though. It should be a great match. But I'm rooting for Federer!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> Soderling came out of nowhere, I've never heard of him before this tournament... I hope this gaint killer takes out Fed as well.



THIS

plus i hope the sod winds then gives the crowd the one finger salute 

their treatemnt of del potro was a disgrace.......


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm excited but scared.  I've been waiting for this for years


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

Safina didnt cry, kudos to her

win or lose the baby will cry tomorrow......


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 6, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Safina didnt cry, kudos to her



Who did she lose to, Serena?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2009)

kuzzy beat her


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 6, 2009)

She didn't seem happy about it though.


----------



## Mυgen (Jun 6, 2009)

Women final sucked ass 
Tomorrow will be a more excitting match I think and as much I hope for Soderling as the underdog, Federer should take this one and write history


----------



## Buster (Jun 7, 2009)

Fed should win, but I'm also scared of Sod.

But it should be an enjoying game to watch. Somehow it looks Fed is losing but then he gains some spirit and power to win! (Atleast most of his game were like that..)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

Soderling has been in better form throughout the entire tournament. Meanwhile Fed's mentality has been amazing, but Sod's is pretty good though. In the end:

SoderKing>Federer>>>Soderling=Federror


----------



## Felt (Jun 7, 2009)

2-0 Federer

All going well so far


----------



## Kobe (Jun 7, 2009)

damn Soderling why the hell did you beat Nadal if you're gonna fail like that..


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2009)

This final is terribly lame.  

I blame Federer.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL

He's already crying.


----------



## Felt (Jun 7, 2009)

Federer is the greatest


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 7, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> He's already crying.



He's crying again?

God dammit.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 7, 2009)

Well done Roger.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 7, 2009)

Ahh, can't believe I forgot to say that.

Congratulations Roger.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 7, 2009)

fucking shit.. he didn't deserve that


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 7, 2009)

Career Grand Slam baby!  Well done, well done.

Props to Soderling too. I never took notice of him before, but he's a very likable guy. Hope he maintains his awesomeness. 

EDIT: And yeah, nobody can beat Soderling 11 times in a row. Go Sod! I'm your fan now. X3


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

Janissary said:


> damn Soderling why the hell did you beat Nadal if you're gonna fail like that..



well the officials didnt help, if they stopped play due to rain, the sod would not have been dampened 

im sure if fed was losing they would have all bent over to stop the game!!

ok, i dont get this dousche!



Barca flag = spain = he a nadal fan
Swiis socks = fed fans


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


CONGRATS GOAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Federer (Jun 7, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> LOL
> 
> He's already crying.



Atleast he won, unlike Serena, the "DIVA". :ho

Roger, the greatest.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 7, 2009)

YESS!! NO DOUBT ABOUT IT NOW FED=G.O.A.T


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

Wimbledon 03, AO 04, Wimbledon 04, USO 04, Wimbledon 05, USO 05, AO 06, Wimbledon 06, USO 06, AO 07, Wimbledon 07, AO 07, USO 08, *Roland Garros 09*

=FOURTEEN MAJORS AND COUNTING!


----------



## Federer (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anybody have the latest news about Nadal? He's not playing in Queens, but it's also not certain whether he will appear at Wimbledon, he seems to have a "small" injury at this knees. 

It was stated by a Dutch commentator, so it's not 100% reliable.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> FINALLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> :WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW
> 
> 
> CONGRATS GOAT!!!!!!!



GOAT eh?

French Open FAIL


Followed by

Wimbledon FAIL


Followed by

Aussie FAIL


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 7, 2009)

Decent tournament monfils did well.
And federer is federer he will always be set for a semi to final run even when feeling shit.

Watched it today & the womens final that saffin chick got hurt the short chick got too much techs saffin was just using power you cant win with that alone.

As for womens tennis not beeing that great its good but not exceptional it would help if they did'nt all go on modelling & fashion shows,way too early retirement etc.

The men however really just concentrate on their tennis thus its more sport & competition.That belgium chick justin-henin retired so easily just cause she could she was good not the best her retirement was like wtf you aint done much.

Guess the mula is is good nowadays.

In mens competetion guys only retire when they old unless you that lame guy who could'nt cut it with the best & went on to do dating shows phillapousis or some shit??

Womens tennis is good but its only when all the broads want to play & turn up to tournaments which is not regular occurance.For certain periods their just a select few who turn up to tournaments cause the others are on other ''projects''.

Well guys always took their sports more serious we just animals.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

and to butthurt rafatards:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Federer (Jun 7, 2009)

@ Cesc Fabregas,

seriously? Dude, Federer has sooooo many records and titles, it doesn't fit in his own website. He needs a second website, just for his statistics. 

I can provide a hundred pics of Nadal losing a tournament, and not just against Federer. So stop bashing.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

atleast serena dont cry :ho

and kudos to robin!! thats how you do a losers speech, not cry you eyes out and make the winner APOLOGISE for kicking your candyass!!



lol i know nadal has lost matches, but he dont cry/look like his gonna cry/do a ronaldo


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 7, 2009)

I bet I would cry if I'm in Fed's shoes, winning or losing. And I bet I'm not alone in this.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you be the GOAT while your rival has a winning record against you?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

don't feed the trolls. just reply



to their every whining


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

lol even murray has a winning record vs fed 

anywho, wimbledon!! cant wait!!! im so gonna go this yera!!!


----------



## Federer (Jun 7, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Can you be the GOAT while your rival has a winning record against you?



The most match-ups were on clay, and Nadal being the greatest clay player makes it even harder. And Federer isn't even at his prime anymore, unlike the past (Jimmy Connors played till he was 40!!!!) tennis players reach their prime even earlier. 

If all those confrontations between them were equally divided at all four surfaces, with both at their prime, Federer would take it, he's too complete.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 7, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Can you be the GOAT while your rival has a winning record against you?



Good thing GOAT isn't determined by pitting stats against only one other player. Federer has been far more consistent against every other players than Nadal against them. Nadal is Fed's achilles heel but that achilles heel still has a long way from qualifying as GOAT.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> The most match-ups were on clay, and Nadal being the greatest clay player makes it even harder. And Federer isn't even at his prime anymore, unlike the past (Jimmy Connors played till he was 40!!!!) tennis players reach their prime even earlier.
> 
> If all those confrontations between them were equally divided at all four surfaces, with both at their prime, Federer would take it, he's too complete.



Link removed

They're tied on hard courts and Fed's 2 -1 on grass.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats to Federer on #14. He is GOAT of tennis.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 7, 2009)

I wonder why so many here don't like Roger.

He's the greatest. Live with it, tards.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

pain in the ass,


does your nick refer to rafa and the pain in his ass he so often tries to pick? no offense rafatards. it's an honest question.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha, it's certainly funny of him. I like both Rafa and Roger though.

His ass is so fast his pants can't cope with the speed so he gotta put them in the right place every now and then.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

lol federer

he wants to give the whole classy image, but he aint foolin no one!! i remember him telling the wimbledon officials to turn off hawkeye in the 08 final, because he didnt agree with it!!

he only GOAT cause when he dominated, it was a weak era!!!

btw, my sig speaks the truth


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2009)

People like you make me hate Nadal.

From the very beginning I've liked Nadal. But the fanboys make liking him almost unbearable.

I'm very glad Fed dominated the final in straight sets. It proves that he is one of the greatest tennis players ever to grace the court. 14 titles. Very impressive.

I'm looking forward to the next few tournaments. I'll be keeping an eye on Soderling.


----------



## Savior (Jun 7, 2009)

Grats to Roger , the Greatest of all Time now , and he did it while making the game look so beautiful and no screaming or anything either for every point or taking 40 secs in between.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 7, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> btw, my sig speaks the truth


But I like my sig better.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> But I like my sig better.





.......you win this round........


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL

At this point, Fed is tied with Sampras.

Plus, no amount of fanwank is going to change the fact that his losing record against players in his era is a problem.


----------



## Buster (Jun 7, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol even murray has a winning record vs fed


Nadal too 

Anyways, wow.. I expected more from Sod. I mean wtf how could Nadal lose to this man.

And lol @ Naderer fan, wtf Swiss socks and Barça flag..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

The NAderer fan LMAO!

the ultimate glory hunter!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 7, 2009)

Cesc are you on the TW boards under the same name >_>

congrats Roger, consistency pays off


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

TW? lol no! 

wow, queens starts tomorrow!! grass season is so packed >_<

lol funy pic!


it speaks the truth! 

what the hell has happened to Nole recently anyway?!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

i am honestly disgusted with the behavior of rafatards in this thread.

seriously. you're a bunch of monkeys. you do rafa no favor with your antics.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> i am honestly disgusted with the behavior of rafatards in this thread.
> 
> seriously. you're a bunch of monkeys. you do rafa no favor with your antics.



lol its all banter!! nothing malicious.........()

i dont like the way queens club is all blue now


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 7, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> But I like my sig better.



 That's an awesome sig, I like it. 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> i dont like the way queens club is all blue now



I felt the same way when they changed the Australian Open...

We already have a Grand Slam with a blue court (sorta, US Open), why did we have to change it?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 7, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Oh Nadal...it doesn't look good for you this year.
> 
> Full story



Seriously thing like this is inviting Federer to be greatest.

Being a fan of both men, if Federer wants to be the greatest, he gotta beat Nadal in a finals at Wimbledon again


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol its all banter!! nothing malicious.........()



oh that's nice to know. i'm going to offset my neg then sometime  though i must say i still feel there are times when you go too far, but whatever 

so nadal doubtful for wimbledon? boohoo rafatards. calendar slam what? 6 slams at only 23 what? 

but i'm betting uncle toni is just speaking bullocks.


----------



## Buster (Jun 8, 2009)

^Lmao.

I hate it when people say Federer is still inferior to Nadal cause he can only win RG against another player. But wtf, THAT other player has beaten Nadal.

Fed's the best and ya know it


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2009)

whatever fedtards!

until he beats rafa in RG final, we will forever use that excuse 

lol i saw a YT video off the screaming bitch!! del summin! from portugal!! my god......


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a random thought:

When Federer hit the tennis ball in celebration...where did it go?  In the stands?  That thing was screaming off his racket.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2009)

> French Open champion Roger Federer admitted he was 'given a fright' after being confronted by an intruder midway through his final against Robin Soderling.
> 
> Federer was preparing to receive a Soderling serve in the fourth game of the second set when a spectator, wearing a top bearing the word 'Switzerland' on its front, entered the court.
> 
> ...



allow!! what the hell was this guy trying to do?! Fed shudda smacked him with his racquet!!

Hewitt Spanks Schwank! awesome pun!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 8, 2009)

De Brito is like a fucking plane taking off. 

I went to queens today, it was pretty awesome, even though most of the matches on centre were beatdowns.

go go Mahut knocking out tipsy so comfortably though, that was pretty impressive from him.

also the doubles match in the evening (murray/hewitt vs roddick/ram) was a lot of fun, mainly because they didn't take it too seriously ^^

the blue will take some getting used to but I think I'll get there

oh and not that I saw him play since his match was on c1 but yay, future GOAT Dimitrov got through the first round :3


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 9, 2009)

Roger Federer is the best claycourt player in the world 




> oh and not that I saw him play since his match was on c1 but yay, future GOAT Dimitrov got through the first round :3



what's the deal with dimitrov? i've heard from 2 diff people already that he's like the future roger


Edit:
This just in: Nadal will play Wimbledon.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 9, 2009)

yh, but i doubt he will be fully fit!

fed definetly favourite this year! last year nadal came into SW19 with the French and Queens titles!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 9, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> what's the deal with dimitrov? i've heard from 2 diff people already that he's like the future roger



Junior Wimby champion last year, took a set off Nadal in Rotterdam early this year, pushed Simon to 3 in Marseille as well. 

Single handed backhand and a fairly pretty looking game are probably the main reasons for the Roger comparisons.


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2009)

Federer has withdraw himself from Halle, because he's too exhausted and doesn't want to take the risk to become injured. 

That means we will see him at Wimbledon the next time.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2009)

Advice to spectators

Do…
leave prohibited items at Left Luggage
switch off mobile telephones in the stands and around the courts
hand in or offer your ticket for scanning or resale on behalf of charity as you leave the Grounds

Do not…
buy tickets from touts (Schwarzhändler, Bacarinagios, Scalpers, Hawkers, etc). THEY WILL NOT GAIN YOU ENTRY.
enter or leave the stands except at a change of ends and NOT during a tie-break
make a noise during a rally
*applaud a net cord or double fault*
use flash photography from the stands — automatic flashlights must be suppressed
bring babes in arms into any show court
smoke within the stands of any court
take glass or uncovered drinks containers or hot and/or strong smelling food onto the show courts

i think the french should employ that rule, the partisan nature of the french is kinda sad to see!

the dmitri dude plays today, lets see whats the hype about!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 10, 2009)

Littlefinger said:


> Junior Wimby champion last year, took a set off Nadal in Rotterdam early this year, pushed Simon to 3 in Marseille as well.
> 
> Single handed backhand and a fairly pretty looking game are probably the main reasons for the Roger comparisons.



i just searched him, and he's like a more lanky fed. same one-handed backhand, similar movement and service motion.  i'm expecting great things from him in the future.  but i hope he won't let the hype get into him and just take things one step at a time.

and just a nice trivia: dimitrov was born 1991, federer 1981, sampras 1971. turned-pro: 2008, 1998, 1988.



> That means we will see him at Wimbledon the next time.



I hope he wins his 15th GS and 60th title in Wimbledon  Speaking of which, the final last year was beyond epic.


----------



## sel (Jun 10, 2009)

> allow!! what the hell was this guy trying to do?! Fed shudda smacked him with his racquet!!



Can you really see him doing a Symonds? Haha.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I hope he wins his 15th GS and 60th title in Wimbledon  Speaking of which, the final last year was beyond epic.



wow, that final was just brillaint, i actually didnt want it to end 
it was just the best match ever!! the tiebreak which fed won, was i think one of the most epic tiebreaks ever!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 10, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> I hope he wins his 15th GS and 60th title in Wimbledon  Speaking of which, the final last year was beyond epic.



The best final's match I've ever seen was between Nadal and Verdasco this year at the Aussie Open, a pure test of skill, stamina and mental strength, absolutely amazing match.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2009)

ooh yeah, that game was amazing too!! i was shcoked he went on to win the final after that semi! lol i remmeber skipping a lecture to wacth that game in the library ........


----------



## Mori` (Jun 10, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> i just searched him, and he's like a more lanky fed. same one-handed backhand, similar movement and service motion.  i'm expecting great things from him in the future.  but i hope he won't let the hype get into him and just take things one step at a time.



He's also being coached by Peter Lundgren, the guy who helped take Fed to his first Wimbledon (and Safin to the AO in 05).

Grisha played a tight match with Simon today, he probably should have taken the second set but for a bad line call (which he should have challenged). Still a 7-6 7-6 loss to a player in the top 10 isn't a bad performance.

Let's go Wimbledon


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

I love this Federer ESPN commercial.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntglBWwjiEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felt (Jun 14, 2009)

Queens final today! 

I actually liked this tournament, I don't usually watch it, but I like the pace of it all.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 14, 2009)

who would you rather have on roger's half for wimbledon: djokovic or murray?


----------



## Godot (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm definately sure Federer wants Djokovic; he's nowhere near his best at the moment. I'm sure nobody would want Murray, as he's on good form and will have the entire crowd behind him. Personally, Wimbledon will either go to Federer or Murray.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> who would you rather have on roger's half for wimbledon: djokovic or murray?



Djokovic; I'm pretty unconvinced by his game on grass right now, he's struggled far more than he should have at Halle given his draw.

I generally think Roger would rather play Novak on anything bar clay anyway.

I think I'd pick him to beat both on grass anyway though, it'll be interesting to see how he plays with the pressure somewhat off him.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2009)

yh, fed would definetly prefer Novak right now, murray has beaten fed afew times am i right?

ah queens!! hope roddick didnt hurt his ankle too much >_<


----------



## Felt (Jun 14, 2009)

Murray is getting taught a lesson so far.

edit: But now he's playing better and looks like he'll win the set.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 14, 2009)

i hope blake wins.

the last thing i need from murray now is confidence.



			
				Godot said:
			
		

> I'm definately sure Federer wants Djokovic; he's nowhere near his best at the moment.





			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> I generally think Roger would rather play Novak on anything bar clay anyway.



yeah, those make sense  but if fed-muzza final happens, it would drive them brits crazy. roger will receive a treatment completely opposite to that of paris.


edit:  haas beats djokovic in halle final!


----------



## Felt (Jun 14, 2009)

and Murray wins his first(?) grass title.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2009)

well done Andy, delighted for him ^_^


----------



## Dan (Jun 14, 2009)

Andy Murray aged 22 > Tim Henman's whole career


----------



## sel (Jun 14, 2009)

Was there today baby! Stayed on for the doubles final as well and since there were less people I was sitting literally right behind where the players sat inbetween sets n shit.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2009)

sel said:


> Was there today baby! Stayed on for the doubles final as well and since there were less people I was sitting literally right behind where the players sat inbetween sets n shit.



fuck'n ace! Did ya enjoy it then? ^_^


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad Andy won, and apparently Haas won Halle, which is also cool, but I think Djokovic should have done better then losing the final set 6-1, but I don't know what happened with Djokovic as I didn't watch it.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


wimbledon kit!

Nadal 
Link 2

Fed


i admit, that is one hot shirt!!! heck i want one!! lol

Murray


WTF?!

Ivanovic


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 18, 2009)

*Wimbledon Seeds*

1 Dinara SAFINA (RUS)
2 Serena WILLIAMS (USA)
3 Venus WILLIAMS (USA)
4 Elena DEMENTIEVA (RUS)

5 Svetlana KUZNETSOVA (RUS)
6 Jelena JANKOVIC (SRB)
7 Vera ZVONAREVA (RUS)
8 Victoria AZARENKA (BLR)

9 Caroline WOZNIACKI (DEN)
10 Nadia PETROVA (RUS)
11 Agnieszka RADWANSKA (POL)
12 Marion BARTOLI (FRA)

13 Ana IVANOVIC (SRB)
14 Dominika CIBULKOVA (SVK)
15 Flavia PENNETTA (ITA)
16 Jie ZHENG (CHN)

17 Amelie MAURESMO (FRA)
18 Samantha STOSUR (AUS)
19 Na LI (CHN)
20 Anabel MEDINA GARRIGUES (ESP)
21 Patty SCHNYDER (SUI)
22 Alize CORNET (FRA)
23 Aleksandra WOZNIAK (CAN)
24 Maria SHARAPOVA (RUS)

25 Kaia KANEPI (EST)
26 Virginie RAZZANO (FRA)
27 Alisa KLEYBANOVA (RUS)
28 Sorana CIRSTEA (ROU)
29 Sybille BAMMER (AUT)
30 Agnes SZAVAY (HUN)
31 Anastasia PAVLYUCHENKOVA (RUS)
32 Anna CHAKVETADZE (RUS)

::::::::::

1 Rafael NADAL (ESP)
2 Roger FEDERER (SUI)
3 Andy MURRAY (GBR)
4 Novak DJOKOVIC (SRB)

5 Juan Martin DEL POTRO (ARG)
6 Andy RODDICK (USA)
7 Fernando VERDASCO (ESP)
8 Gilles SIMON (FRA)

9 Jo-Wilfried TSONGA (FRA)
10 Fernando GONZALEZ (CHI)
11 Marin CILIC (CRO)
12 Nikolay DAVYDENKO (RUS)

13 Robin SODERLING (SWE)
14 Gael MONFILS (FRA)
15 Marat SAFIN (RUS)
16 Tommy ROBREDO (ESP)

17 David FERRER (ESP)
18 James BLAKE (USA)
19 Rainer SCHUETTLER (GER)
20 Stanislas WAWRINKA (SUI)
21 Tomas BERDYCH (CZE)
22 Feliciano LOPEZ (ESP)
23 Ivo KARLOVIC (CRO)
24 Radek STEPANEK (CZE)

25 Dmitry TURSUNOV (RUS)
26 Jurgen MELZER (AUT)
27 Philipp KOHLSCHREIBER (GER)
28 Mardy FISH (USA)
29 Igor ANDREEV (RUS)
30 Viktor TROICKI (SRB)
31 Victor HANESCU (ROU)
32 Albert MONTANES (ESP)
-----------------------------------------



Oy.  

Sharapova is seeded while Venus - Queen of Grass - Williams isn't number 1?  O_o

At least there won't be anymore rain delays.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 19, 2009)

Wimbledon draw out. Murray is on nadal's half, just as I wanted  

but it looks like nadal's injury is actually serious


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Yay Sharapova! The hottest player in Tennis! 

And Soderling is number 13? Impressive..


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want Fed's shirt too. 

Ivanovic looks uber smexy.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 19, 2009)

All-Williams final.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 19, 2009)

Rafa just announced his withdrawal D:


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2009)

FUCK SAKE >_>

its federers title

aint gonna bother going wimbledon now


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 19, 2009)

seriously he couldn't have withdrawn yesterday before the draw was made? If it's as serious as he says it is the decision should've been made a while back, now this gives murray the easiest draw in any grand slam in a long time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 19, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Rafa just announced his withdrawal D:


----------



## Federer (Jun 20, 2009)

Rafa pays the consequences of his playing style?

Well, although I hate Nadal and prefer Roger, I feel sorry for Rafa. He should rest more and give his best, the rest of the season.


----------



## Darth (Jun 20, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Rafa just announced his withdrawal D:



So no Nadal in Wimbledon? 

That's a shame..


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 20, 2009)

indeed a shame. this is one of his very few (if not only) chances to open the tournament as the defending champion and he isn't able to, while this is, what, fed's 6th?

anyway, i'm hoping for a fed-muzza final just for my own personal amusement at seeing the whole of britain implode. then rafa can go back with vengeance and reach the USO Final for the first time, where roger stops him from getting a career slam. 

damn, that'd be sweet


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 20, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Did Federer find a magic lamp or what?  Seriously, he's getting lucky as fuck.
> 
> He's definitely popping the champagne bottles now.



it's kind of a perverse plot twist. last year rafa was roaring mightily, winning the gold medal and three more slams all at the expense of fed, who's down in the dumps. now the story has completely turned-around: fed is declared goat while rafa's very career hangs in the balance.

cool story, gods of tennis.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> indeed a shame. this is one of his very few (if not only) chances to open the tournament as the defending champion and he isn't able to, while this is, what, fed's 6th?
> 
> anyway, i'm hoping for a fed-muzza final just for my own personal amusement at seeing the whole of britain implode. *then rafa can go back with vengeance and reach the USO Final for the first time, where roger stops him from getting a career slam.
> *
> damn, that'd be sweet







lol murray.....hmmmmmmmmm maybe he could beat fed in 3 sets, but over 5? >_<

yeah, last summer, nadal was on an epic run, winning near everything he entered!! 

i honestly cant see anyone beating federer at wimbledon.......


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2009)

''Im sorry, i cant hear you over the sound of roger crying''



lol its a shame rafa cant make it, then we could have settled the matter over a game of tennis


----------



## Felt (Jun 21, 2009)

Hay does anyone know who Jamie Murray is going to be playing with in the doubles? (if he's playing at all)


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Hay does anyone know who Jamie Murray is going to be playing with in the doubles? (if he's playing at all)



he's playing with Jonathan Erlich, they start against the 8th seeds (Kubot & Marach).


----------



## Felt (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks.  I had a look but couldn't see any info <3


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 22, 2009)

GO FEDERER!! He is gonna win his 15 for sure!


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Jun 22, 2009)

whoop greatest tournment ever starts today


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 22, 2009)

anyone joined the atp draw challenge circuit?

right now 75% pick fed for the title, 16% murray, 3% for djokovic, 2.5% for roddick and 3.5% for everyone else. well, i hope the markets are accurate this time around


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> anyone joined the atp draw challenge circuit?
> 
> right now 75% pick fed for the title, 16% murray, 3% for djokovic, 2.5% for roddick and 3.5% for everyone else. well, i hope the markets are accurate this time around





it would be 0.9% fed if a certain spaniard was fully fit!!! lol

time to see all the crappy british players get KO'ed in round one!! hahah


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> time to see all the crappy british players get KO'ed in round one!! hahah



haha, another year, another first round exit for Bogdanovic? =p


----------



## sel (Jun 22, 2009)

Laura Robson -- take a bow. British Hype machines GO GO GO!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2009)

lol huntachova!!! allow losing a set to someone 11 years younger then you!!! 

robson abreak up 

btw, federers prematch outfit................so gay


----------



## Federer (Jun 22, 2009)

It just shows once again that women tennis is weak, I mean c'mmon a 15 year old boy ain't gonna win against a "midtier" adult dude. 

Lol, to Serena with her comment. 

I'm looking forward to Dimitrov (the next Federer?), he played a decent Queens.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2009)

lol

Fed's already been broken.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 22, 2009)

didn't get to see his outfit. bloody incompetent channel


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2009)

if you think thats bad, wait till you see the waistcoat! lol


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 22, 2009)

^really? there's still something else underneath other than the shirt?

among his gimmicks my favorite was the cardigan, then the blazer he wore back in 2006.


----------



## sel (Jun 22, 2009)

It was at least slightly understandable when he was the defending champ, but now? Who does he think he is?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 22, 2009)

^what does that make murray and his shiny fred perry kit?


----------



## Federer (Jun 22, 2009)

The amount of records Roger can break this tournament is mindblowing. 

If he wins Wimbledon:

- He will have 15 GS

- His 20th final

- His 21st consecutive semi-final

- Winning two consecutive GS on two different underground (Nadal did it last year)

- Taking the no. 1 position

Did I miss anything?

Roger has so many records, he needs his own website just for that.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 22, 2009)

^Well it's not really a record, but he wins his 60th career title as well.

But despite all those, he says he's just focusing on just winning his favorite tournament in the world; the rest are just icing. Which is a nice mentality.


edit: Wow, Serena is magically quiet. I thought she'd summon her star power and start bitching about the new rule, complaining "it's part of my game!" with regards to shrieking, but I guess not.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> The amount of records Roger can break this tournament is mindblowing.
> 
> If he wins Wimbledon:
> 
> ...



Nadal crushed Federer for those two

Fed will most likely beat some fodder


----------



## Federer (Jun 22, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Nadal crushed Federer for those two
> 
> Fed will most likely beat some fodder



Who cares, it's not Rogers fault that Nadal is injured, maybe he should place some "little" changes into his game, or play less tournaments. 



> ^Well it's not really a record, but he wins his 60th career title as well.



He will equal Andre Agassi, THE goddamn Agassi, that counts for something.


----------



## Federer (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn Serena, 

she won. But the b*tch can scream. 
Especially after that 20 stroke rally. One advise for people who wanna see a Sharapova -vs- S. Willaims match, bring your ear plugs with you.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2009)

---

is it wrong that I kind of like it? >_>


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2009)

the waistcoat looks ok!

its the jacket........... >_<

LMAO!! i was browing thru the matches, flicked over to the sharapova match, heard the screams for the first 2 shots, and switched off!


----------



## Federer (Jun 22, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> the waistcoat looks ok!
> 
> its the jacket........... >_<
> 
> LMAO!! i was browing thru the matches, flicked over to the sharapova match, heard the screams for the first 2 shots, and switched off!



Sharapova's scream didn't turn you on?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> LMAO!! i was browing thru the matches, flicked over to the sharapova match, heard the screams for the first 2 shots, and switched off!



I turned off once the bbc started showing Serena (after the only mens match they showed was some of the lopez match wtf?)...then I tried to turn back on for the Djokovic match and my tv exploded haha

Just finished watching Tsonga/Golubev, really entertaining match, both guys hit some incredible shots and the crowd loved it. Jo came through in 4 ^^


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Sharapova's scream didn't turn you on?



lol at first they were.......

now their.........


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2009)

Djokovic v. Benneateau has been really good, but Benneateau just effed up his knees


----------



## sel (Jun 22, 2009)

Haven't been able to sleep properly tonight since this night so far, you know why?

"WHY?" I hear you people ask

Because I'm (theoretically) waking up at 445am to get my arse down to the championships and get a ground pass for today with some amigos.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck abs ^^

Court 4 could be fun, Davydenko vs Dan Evans for some brit wildcard hope, Court 6 might be worth a look in after that, future goat is 2nd up out there. Taylor Dent is 3rd up on court 5 which might be fun to watch for some old school serve and volley as well ^^


----------



## sel (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks mate.

Hell tired, sunburned, but worth it. Was on court 3 to watch Hankovic, Haas & Hewitt, went to Henman Hill to watch Murray and caught a bit of Safin on Ct. 18.

I was tempted to go to Ct. 4, what with Ivanovic on there


----------



## josh101 (Jun 23, 2009)

sel said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Hell tired, sunburned, but worth it. Was on court 3 to watch Hankovic, Haas & Hewitt, went to Henman Hill to watch Murray and caught a bit of Safin on Ct. 18.
> 
> I was tempted to go to Ct. 4, what with Ivanovic on there


It's Murray Mount!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 24, 2009)

BOGDANOVIC!!!!

keeping up the nations pride for 8 consecutive years!!!

that journo was quiet harsh on Anne K, sure she played poor and lost, but that doesnt take away the fact she had a pretty great year and moved up to the top 50!! that journo probably only watces tennis for these 2 weeks >_> lol she must be annoyed that her home GS aint on her best surface!!

yeah balthatcha!!! she from enfield!!! BOO YAH!! 

haha., the attention on ct. 4 was awesome  tis would have been a shame if she went out and all the wailing banshee's got through, but she obviusly lacking in form! best sort it out 

but back to the legend that is boggo.......

SEL -you had a chance to see ivanovic, but went to see safin instead?!? lol ARE YOU GAY?!?!


----------



## Felt (Jun 24, 2009)

Djokovic is looking good now after a dodgy first set...


----------



## Federer (Jun 24, 2009)

Should I say it, should I say it? Yep, I'm gonna say it. Federer WON, in straight sets. 

6-2, 6-2, 6-4. 

And Sharapova is out, thank god. The b*atch can scream. 

Now hoping for Serena to lose.


----------



## Felt (Jun 24, 2009)

Federer looked good, as always... :3


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, that was an easy 2nd Round for Fed. Took only 1h 29m.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 25, 2009)

Watching WOzniaki / Kirilenko match..........i cant tell them apart!!! lol


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 25, 2009)

lleyton


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 25, 2009)

damn Del Monte lost.........he looked impressive at the french!


----------



## Felt (Jun 26, 2009)

Federer is playing so well.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 26, 2009)

he lost a set, but roger himself said it's his best match so far.

and uh oh, soderling rematch. last final soderling realized his mistake whenever he plays roger ("today i learned that it's not that i played bad, but that he makes me play bad"), and i'm afraid that this will translate to a better strategy on soderling's part, thus having a closer match than the one they had last. don't think there'll be an upset though but gosh, who knows. hope soderling doesn't drink his "upset-the-favorite-in-the-4th" magic potion.

and oh, djokovic's starting to find his groove after long periods of depression.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 26, 2009)

tsonga nooo don't lose to that serve-only mug


----------



## Darth (Jun 26, 2009)

Fed vs. Soderling happened again and I missed it? 

That's a shame..

And Sharapova is out..  That's too bad. She's hot.


----------



## Federer (Jun 26, 2009)

Tsonga out. Karlovic "the ace machine" is through.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Tsonga out. Karlovic "the ace machine" is through.



Oh wow, Tsonga's out?

And we'll see if Soderling can keep his promise of not letting anyone beat him 11 times in a row. Still rooting for Fed even though I'm a Soderling fan now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 27, 2009)

Teh Sod 

damn

all im saying is

Del Potro.................SYlar from Heroes


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2009)

The rest of round 3 looks interesting.

I'm rooting for Roddick!

And I sincerely hope Novak crushes that Israeli.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 27, 2009)

Jankovic 

i swear she has a time out every freeking match

her and novak really do exploit the time outs...hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

hass / cilic! EPIC!!!


----------



## smurfette (Jun 27, 2009)

Safina on to the next round!! woohooo!!

watching Murray vs. Troicki right now!

Hoping Federer will win the championship. I was so happy when he finally won the French open! didn't get to watch him win because I was in Switzerland doing some sightseeing stuff at that time!


----------



## Felt (Jun 27, 2009)

Murray looked impressive again.  I didn't think he'd win it, but he seems to be playing most consistent at the moment.


----------



## Buster (Jun 27, 2009)

Sod vs Fed.. interesting


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 28, 2009)

The Sod said after FO final he wouldnt lose for the 11th time 

its over, the sod wins

random JJ quote



> Q. Have you thought about your next round opponent?
> 
> JELENA JANKOVIC: Who am I playing? I don't even know who yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor Jankovic. Blaming women problems for her lost. :ho


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 29, 2009)

On a related note, has everyone been doing the accepted thing, poncing about the local tennis court, looking like berk for the duration of wimbledon? I bloody well have.

Looking forward to some good matches today in the meantime. In the midst of a mini heat wave ;_;


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

Penis Williams took the first set 

how is The SOd doing .........


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2009)

Venus was *destroying* Ana before she retired.

Epic.

I hope she recovers swimmingly.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Venus was *destroying* Ana before she retired.
> 
> Epic.
> 
> I hope she recovers swimmingly.



destroy was an understatement! lol 
she aint lost a set here since like 2007!! >_>
getting injured on an ace........allow!!

the sod 2-0 down 

damn fed, hits 3 net chords in a row, mis hits, still lands in..........luck 

verdasco up next!! where his hair gel gone?!


----------



## Grandia (Jun 29, 2009)

serena cleaned up as usual, all according to plan


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

serena vs azarenka

the crowd will all have burst ear drums


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> serena vs azarenka
> 
> the crowd will all have burst ear drums



That's one match I soooooo don't wanna see. 

_AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah_

_AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh_

And so on, for two sets long. 

Fed is through. 

And Verdasco won a set against Karlovic.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 29, 2009)

LETS GO FED!!!

with his win against sod he's guaranteed to pass nadal in the rankings by no later than august 3rd and as long as murray doesn't win wimbledon he will be number at that day. Now if he wins his next match he will be number 1 in august regardless of murrays result and of course if he wins W he will regain his top ranking the day after wimbledon finishes. It's amazing how quickly things change after the AO people were saying roger would never win a slam again and that nadal's reign would be greater than his....so much for that.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

Newbologist said:


> LETS GO FED!!!
> 
> with his win against sod he's guaranteed to pass nadal in the rankings by no later than august 3rd and as long as murray doesn't win wimbledon he will be number at that day. Now if he wins his next match he will be number 1 in august regardless of murrays result and of course if he wins W he will regain his top ranking the day after wimbledon finishes. It's amazing how quickly things change after the AO people were saying roger would never win a slam again and that *nadal's reign would be greater than his....so much for that*.



tbh, nadals losing 1st is more down to injury than federer truly beating him  if nadal was fully fit, no way would federer overturn a huge points gap so quickly!! 

then again, the points system is really wierd  apprantly nadal loses points because he won the olympic gold.........bit harsh isnt it?!


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah nadals been injured, feds last 2 games haven't been won easily have they?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL

The Pusher has been exposed.


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

Murrays getting owned wawrinka's serves out wide


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, wow.

Venus and Serena *destroyed* the 2006 Wimbledon Doubles Champions 6-0 6-0.


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

^ 

Murrays getting back into it 

leading 5 - 3


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

if murray having this much trouble vs stan............federer will rape him so hard 

haha team china...........


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

its wawrinka's serve mainly, in the good rallys murray rapes


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL

Murray rapes by pushing the back into the middle of the court.


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

wawrinka had a bad bit there, almost brought it back ;o


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 29, 2009)

Wawrinka is hanging on tight there. We're going into the 5th set! 

Btw, that was a excellent yet funny rally when Murray broke his strings.


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

^ i missed that 

murray playing well again though...getting the points even lol


----------



## Felt (Jun 29, 2009)

This is an epic match.


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

Wawrinka controls the game well and gets murray running about so much in a rally



Well done, turned out to be a great game


----------



## Felt (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank goodness for that, Murray wins!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

little nin said:


> Wawrinka controls the game well and gets murray running about so much in a rally
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, turned out to be a great game



murray did that pose after beating gasquet this time last year..........he went on to get decimated by nadal 

haha 10:30 finish!!! he so gonna get battered next round!!  

tbh, i like murray, but the BBC just wank over him so much!! i mean they even interview is mum!! WE DONT CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARE!!! its only at wimbledon i dont root for him!


----------



## Gonder (Jun 29, 2009)

if murray plays like that against fed here lose badly 

and what the hell happend to his serve


----------



## little nin (Jun 29, 2009)

he had a real edgy game, he began to cope with waw's serve in the end though

agree on murrays serve though, hit the net so many times, it looked like he was rushing alot at times, uneasy


----------



## Felt (Jun 29, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> tbh, i like murray, but the BBC just wank over him so much!! i mean they even interview is mum!! WE DONT CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARE!!! its only at wimbledon i dont root for him!



I think you need to listen to the crowd to realise that most people do care...


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 29, 2009)

Ruddy heck. Now that was a tight match! Great atmosphere inside too.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 29, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> tbh, nadals losing 1st is more down to injury than federer truly beating him  if nadal was fully fit, no way would federer overturn a huge points gap so quickly!!
> 
> then again, the points system is really wierd  apprantly nadal loses points because he won the olympic gold.........bit harsh isnt it?!



Nadal's injuries just highlights even more fed's accomplishment, for 4 years everyone was gunning for him and despite that he played full schedules and stayed injury free. While Rafa after less than a year at the top seems to have burntout. 

Regarding the olympics everyone who played lose their points because they can't defend the points simply because there is no olympics this year, so rafa will lose 800 more points for winning the olympics fed in comparison will lose 200 for making the QF.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was dreading Andy Murray would go out. Hopefully he gets to the final and lose it even more lulz for me


----------



## Gonder (Jun 29, 2009)

Newbologist said:


> Nadal's injuries just highlights even more fed's accomplishment, for 4 years everyone was gunning for him and despite that he played full schedules and stayed injury free. While Rafa after less than a year at the top seems to have burntout.
> 
> Regarding the olympics everyone who played lose their points because they can't defend the points simply because there is no olympics this year, so rafa will lose 800 more points for winning the olympics fed in comparison will lose 200 for making the QF.



yes but nadal playing style makes him more prone to burn out and top of that nadal suffers from Tendinitis on both kness.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I think you need to listen to the crowd to realise that most people do care...



I bet 99.9999999999999% of them forgot about tennis after wimbledon is over! 

its funny how everyone in london cares about tennis for 2 weeks then BANG!!
BBC should sort out some US Open coverage.......even a freeking highlights package!!

the bbc.sport website is LOLZ, you would think murray just won the damn thing......... 

a 4 hour match, wheres that 'just as planned' federer pic !?!

but shudnt they make an exception for the olympics, its kinda harsh punishing the winner just because he won!! allow federer losing less points because he choked >_<


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 29, 2009)

Gonder said:


> yes but nadal playing style makes him more prone to burn out and top of that nadal suffers from Tendinitis on both kness.



i agree his playing style is a major reason why he seems to be fatigued later on in the year and starts to breakdown, this year it happened after the FO which is a horrible sign if your a nadal fan. Another reason is that he schedules his tournaments horribly, he should take a lesson from the williams sisters and fed and skip a few minor tournaments throughout the year maybe even some MS events so that he is fresh and healthy for majors. I mean is playing rotterdam and barcelona really necessary?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

Close, yet epic one for Murray.  The hype is there!

I wonder if Haas can take out Djokovic.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 30, 2009)

Djokavic and Murray on opposite sides right? that would have been a nice *possible* semi!

im guessing his decision to play barca was more due to the home crowd, how many of the ATP tournaments are compulsory? 

boooooo womens 1/4 final day........they should just cut straight to the willaims final


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL

Venus and Serena.


----------



## Godot (Jun 30, 2009)

dunno about that, I reckon Safina might beat Venus


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 30, 2009)

2 Americans and 2 Russians in the semis.


----------



## sel (Jun 30, 2009)

Not posted here in a while, so I'll recap.

Re: Murray. You see what you did Stanilas? You see what you did when you mess with the WARRIOR!

Re: Djoker. People have told me I look like you, so I want you to do well

Re: Hewitt. COME ON! <3

Re: Ivanovic. You broke my heart with that exit of yours! T_________T


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 30, 2009)

sel said:


> Not posted here in a while, so I'll recap.
> 
> Re: Murray. You see what you did Stanilas? You see what you did when you mess with the WARRIOR!
> 
> ...



Murray : If it takes him near 4hours and 5 sets to scrape past the swiss NUMBER 2, god knows how much he will get raped if he meets the number 1!!

NoDjo : silent assasin, no one has mentioned him much.......he may cause upset in semi

Hewitt : LOLOLOLOLOLOL whats he doin this far into a GS 

Ivanovic : no shame in being beat by Penis Willaims  *actually i have no beef with venus, she seems a nice person, in interviews, shes very mellow!, its loud mouth serena that i have beef with, i swear every time she opens her mouth its just crap  *


----------



## sel (Jul 1, 2009)

^Haha. Racist

I'm hoping Karlovic at least takes it to 4 sets since work finishes at 3.30 and I can rush to a bar in the area and catch the whole thing.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> 2 Americans and 2 Russians in the semis.



8 guys from 8 different countries for men's quarters. the men's game is indeed in a really good shape.



> Murray : If it takes him near 4hours and 5 sets to scrape past the swiss NUMBER 2, god knows how much he will get raped if he meets the number 1!!



i like your confidence in fed  (or lack of confidence in murray  both work for me )

karlovic is such a big threat though. if he beats fed, which is very possible, i will seriously *KILL*. a loss under djokovic's, murray's and heck, even roddick's hands is acceptable, but not against that serve-only mug


----------



## Godot (Jul 1, 2009)

Cesc, this is uncharacteristic of you to support Federer that much. Is your Murray hate _that_ strong? 

I want Roddick to beat Hewitt, mainly because i like him more. The same way i want whoever wins the Venus/Safina match to destroy Serena in straight sets.


----------



## Felt (Jul 1, 2009)

Federer looked impressive as always.  He has such an amazing tiebreaker record 

Murray looked a bit wobbly in the first set, but the last set he looked unstoppable.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 1, 2009)

Godot said:


> Cesc, this is uncharacteristic of you to support Federer that much. Is your Murray hate _that_ strong?
> 
> I want Roddick to beat Hewitt, mainly because i like him more. The same way i want whoever wins the Venus/Safina match to destroy Serena in straight sets.



its more due to murray hate then crybaby love


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

lol, Fed/Karlovic match was a serve fest. Just one hour into the match and they've finished a 7-5 2nd set.  Glad Fed made it through.

Djokovic is having a tight first set.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 1, 2009)

COME ON TIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

And Djokovic is out!

Wow, people from French Open are really coming at Fed for revenge. First, Soderling; now Haas.


----------



## Godot (Jul 1, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> And Djokovic is out!
> 
> Wow, people from French Open are really coming at Fed for revenge. First, Soderling; now Haas.



and they will all fall before him 

people say Federer has a harder draw than Murray, yet he is flying through his matches, while Andy almost lost against Federer no.2, and might struggle against Roddick/Hewitt.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2009)

Fed in great form as he breaks Dr. Ivo twice, the only times ivo was broken the entire grass court season. Also federer has guaranteed his return to #1 with the victory.

Great match going on right now between roddick and hewitt.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2009)

Roddick wins in 5 excellent match, hewitt hung in tough but in the end roddick was too much, hopefully roddick can give murray a challenge after this exhausting match.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 1, 2009)

Hewitt vs. Roddick : I have to say I enjoyed watching this match.  The 2 tie breakers was very exciting.  Not a fan of both of them.  I was actually hoping Hewitt would win. 

Murray vs. Ferrero: this match was pretty good too.  Murray kept getting better and better after the first set. I'm hoping he'll win his next match against Roddick. 

Federer vs. Karlovic : nothing much to say except Fed is looking awesome as always!

Haas vs. Djokovic: ahh...only watched a part of this match. 

As for Venus vs. Safina match tomorrow, I'm hoping Safina will win.


----------



## sel (Jul 1, 2009)

> COME ON TIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hate guys who shout out Come on Tim/Rafa nowadays in Wimbledon.

And shame abuot Hewitt, I love him. Whoever Federer faces now in the final it'll be an interesting story.


----------



## Federer (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Dementiava, you have to win.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 2, 2009)

serena breaks


----------



## Grandia (Jul 2, 2009)

best womens game so far, both players did well.

Right now though Safina already down 3-0 to Venus?

guess the last match spoiled us,lol


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, my!

Venus is straight up schooling Safina.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, snap!

Game over.  

6 - 1  6 - 0

51 minutes


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2009)

My god, she's number 1?  I hate seeing her fat tummy. Venus raped her...Venus is my favourite Williams pek


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 2, 2009)

i think dinara should tell us if its a boy or a girl in 9 months time 

dinara is #1 on merit

its not her fault the willialms are lazy mofo's who dont enter all the tournos!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL

As soon as Serena sat down in Venus' player box, she had to get up again.


----------



## Godot (Jul 2, 2009)

fat bitch could lose the calories 

c'mon Venus! Rape her in the final


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 2, 2009)

Are Venus and Serena the only black female singles players of this tournament?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 2, 2009)

Godot said:


> fat bitch could lose the calories
> 
> c'mon Venus! Rape her in the final



take you i*c*st fetish out of here liverpool scum 

andy vs andy tomorrow!!! 

imma say Rodick Fed final!


----------



## Grandia (Jul 2, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Are Venus and Serena the only black female singles players of this tournament?



if anything they'll have to ban black women the way the sisters keep winning like this. Im sure some people wish it was 1960's again


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 2, 2009)

lol, so 2 black women out of 128 played the tournament. Those 2 made it to the finals. A perfect score. 

I watched the start of the Venus/Safina match. Then switch channel and when I came back I saw one already crying and the other smiling.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 2, 2009)

Safina, she must be tough, losing 3 GS finals, getting raped today, but not any water works..........unlike a certain swiss 

lol i just rememebred last years final was between these 2 aswell!! the mens one was so epic, i forgot about the ladies 

btw, does anyone think serena has abit of extra weight? i could see her in trouble if venus makes her run alot in the final. just a thought. elena tried to match her on power, and to be honest, there was only gonna be one winner in that match up!


----------



## sel (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol, funniest thing happenned yesterday on the tube. Was reading some random paper some guy left behind and in it it said that Serena says she uses her 31 trophies as containers for her make-up brushes. I read this to my mate sitting opposite me before saying, 'That's a hell of a lot of make-up though no?'

At that point some random brown guy says to us, 'she needs it all though doesn't she?' I know it's an obvious putdown but still, dilivery and timing was classic.

Also - not watching the ladies final this year.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2009)

Everything is going pretty good, I hope Andy Murray gets to the final. The media seems to be behind him, he has a lot of fans. Britain expect! Having him lose in the final will taste so good.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, Haas over Djokovic was pleasant to watch.  I'm sorry, but ever since the Australian I've been against Djokovic every step of the way.

Andy vs. Andy...I'd want either to win at this point.  Doesn't matter since I'm rather certain either will lose to Federer, even if a fan runs out and stabs him in the leg.

Venus vs. Serena looks like fun.  I think I'll pull for Venus.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2009)

pls pls pls let it be a fed-murray final  if it's fed-roddick it'll just be another boring beatdown :sleepy


----------



## demonoid28 (Jul 3, 2009)

i really wanted to see a federer and nadal rematch again this wimbleton. now i guess hope roddick can keep going


----------



## Felt (Jul 3, 2009)

I can't see Roddick beating Murray, and I definitely can't see Haas beating Federer, but we'll see...


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Well, Haas over Djokovic was pleasant to watch.  I'm sorry, but ever since the Australian I've been against Djokovic every step of the way.
> 
> Andy vs. Andy...I'd want either to win at this point.  Doesn't matter since I'm rather certain either will lose to Federer, *even if a fan runs out and stabs him in the leg*.
> 
> Venus vs. Serena looks like fun.  I think I'll pull for Venus.


 @ bolded

I really see no way in hell Roddick can beat Murray. The best Serve vs. the best counter serve? Really?




Hollie said:


> I can't see Roddick beating Murray, and I definitely can't see Haas beating Federer, but we'll see...



^what she said. 

Murray vs. Federer will be fun to watch. But I doubt Murray can win.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

Roddick / Hass final


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> pls pls pls let it be a fed-murray final  if it's fed-roddick it'll just be another boring beatdown :sleepy



tbh, federer will beatdown any one of the 2 

only rafa can truly make fed play to his best

fed could beat the 2 andy's at 70%


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL

Venus and Serena just demolished the number one doubles team in the world.


6 - 1   6 - 2





This is unreal.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

Roddick leads with 2-1 in sets. 

Edit: YES YES YES, Roddick in the final, suck it Murray.


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2009)

Rodman in the final.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like the Queen won't be attending the finals after all. :x

Roddick was very complimentary of Murray during the short interview after the match. It sucks that he has always been overshadowed by other players throughout his career.

But still, Fed all the way from me!


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Looks like the Queen won't be attending the finals after all. :x
> 
> Roddick was very complimentary of Murray during the short interview after the match*. It sucks that he has always been overshadowed by other players throughout his career.*
> 
> But still, Fed all the way from me!



I totally agree with you. 

I always like Roddick, not just because he always got beat by Federer, but he's also funny, sportive and a hard worker. It's sad that he's very limited in his game, but he played pretty good today, although I had the idea that Murray "looked" a bit tired/unmotivated?


----------



## Felt (Jul 3, 2009)

Great play by Roddick.  But I can't see anyone other than Federer winning...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL @ Ducky exposing the overrated pusher.


    


This is the best Wimbledon ever!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

CMON ANDY.......................RODDICK!! 

lol the BBC wanted to cry, their eyes were glistening!! IN YO FACE!!!

when rafa returns, murray will not get close to the final for another 4 years!!

oooh will roddick make it third time lucky?! he probably deserves a wimbledon title, seeing he has like 4000 queens titles 
but federer is super confident right now, i can see fed winning in 4


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 3, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> I always like Roddick, not just because he always got beat by Federer, but he's also funny, sportive and a hard worker. It's sad that he's very limited in his game, but he played pretty good today, although I had the idea that Murray "looked" a bit tired/unmotivated?



Roddick certainly improved his groundstrokes in recent years. I still remember how he toyed with Djokovic during this year's Aussie Open. I think the main reason for Roddick's success today was his serve and volley. He was 100% successful with at least the first 10 serve and volley.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> CMON ANDY.......................RODDICK!!
> 
> lol the BBC wanted to cry, their eyes were glistening!! IN YO FACE!!!
> 
> ...


lol, every newspaper, radio and channels had Murray in the finals. This is a giant smack in the face. What'll happen to that 20,000 pound ticket for the finals? 

As for Federer, the problem for everyone else now is that this guy seems really relaxed and free to play anyhow he wants. Ever since winning the French Open, he has said he has finally been freed of all pressure. Now he doesn't think about useless stuffs while playing and that spells serious trouble for his opponents, whoever they are.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah rods net play was great today

afew more failed semis and murray will be up there with the legend that is TIM HENMAN!! 

lets hope the media arnt to harsh on the guy, im sure in 8 years time when both federer and nadal are no longer around, he may win one!


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> yeah rods net play was great today
> 
> afew more failed semis and murray will be up there with the legend that is TIM HENMAN!!
> 
> lets hope the media arnt to harsh on the guy, im sure in 8 years time when both federer and nadal are no longer around, he may win one!



That's harsh. 


































I like it.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

its true, and just to make sure, if the rest of the top10 retire aswell, he will definetly win one


----------



## Felt (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, who the fuck spat in your drink today.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> its true, and just to make sure, if the rest of the top10 retire aswell, he will definetly win one



So, who is going to win tomorrow? Will it be "fatass" Serena or the defending champion "big sis" Venus?

I hope for Venus, I find her more....ehm....what's the word?


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 3, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> yeah rods net play was great today
> 
> afew more failed semis and murray will be up there with the legend that is TIM HENMAN!!
> 
> lets hope the media arnt to harsh on the guy, im sure in 8 years time when both federer and nadal are no longer around, he may win one!



lol, in 8 years time Murray will himself be near retirement, being 30 years of age. They'll be plenty of future Fed and Nadal around by then, I'm sure.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Wow, who the fuck spat in your drink today.



lol

its the BBC

they made me hate murray


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 3, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> So, who is going to win tomorrow? Will it be "fatass" Serena or the defending champion "big sis" Venus?
> 
> *I hope for Venus, I find her more....ehm....what's the word?*



Likable. That's the word. At least Venus doesn't try to act cute. I swear, I have enough of Serena's jumping up and down whenever she misses a shot. Careful with the grass, girl!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 3, 2009)

Bottled it. Tim would have won


----------



## sel (Jul 3, 2009)

If Roddick can serve at 80%+ come Sunday then Federer will have a damn hard time winning -- he found it hard enough today breaking Haas infact (Sure he was winning love games on his service but that's not what I'm talking about).

Congrats to Roddick who played out of his skin, and feel gutted for Murray since he actually played some fantastic tennis. No shame in that. It's just bloody annoying how the British Media who only seem to recognise the existence of tennis for these two weeks and on the occasion that a Brit gets to a QF/SF of a tournament will act as if their grandparents have just been raped in front of them whilst whining their sorry hearts out over the back pages.

Wait for the Hardcourt Masters Circuits building upto Flushing Meadows and that too. You guys seem to forget he's already beat Federer twice in 2009 on hardcourts.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

Disappointing result but by heck, Roddick played well. 
I still think the US Open is where Murray's first grand slam title lies.


----------



## sel (Jul 3, 2009)

Definitely.

Either way, this is going to be a good summer for him. Last year he had successes all over the place and his game's improved greatly since then.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, murray is best on hard court! he should do well at flushing meadows!

*dont think i have beef with murray!! its just the bbc coverage of him was ATAD over the top!*

speaking of hardcourts

guess who got tickets to this!


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

Not least his serve (and I hear he has a forehand now too!).

I'm going to pick up tennis proper.

Problem is, I've been poncing about in the park for a couple of weeks in 'preparation' and my wrist already hurts like hell, especially when I grip something (don't say it. Just don't). Bloody stupid bloody frail little bloody wrists.

edit: Bloody tickets.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 3, 2009)

Jonty said:


> Not least his serve (and I hear he has a forehand now too!).
> 
> I'm going to pick up tennis proper.
> 
> ...



We can cheer you on until you bottle it in the semis


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2009)

sel said:


> You guys seem to forget he's already beat Federer twice in 2009 on hardcourts.



true but same thing more or less happened last year in the Murray vs Federer matches in 3 set tournaments.  But the US Open final came along and Federer destroyed Murray.   So lets not make predictions yet.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2009)

murray can beat federer all day long at masters level, but its at the GS where your truly judged

murray aint reached GS level

and no one bring up USO '08, he beat a super tired rafa who won French Open, Queens, SW19 and the Olympic Gold 

hope soderling makes top 8!! i want to see him at the Finals!!!


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2009)

yeh murray still has to prove he can win a consistent threat at grand slams, although i still don't see him winning USO as Rafa will be back and will be fresh and healthy for once going into it and roger after winning Roland Garros, Wimbledon(hopefully) and having regained the #1 ranking will be super confident and playing his best tennis since 2007. I don't see murray getting by those two, also you have a rejuvenated roddick, djokovic who will be out to disprove his critics and of course darkhorses like soderling and del potro who keep improving.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 4, 2009)

'nuff said


----------



## demonoid28 (Jul 4, 2009)

i can't wait until sunday, even though it's a long shot, i hope roddick can pull through. he looked good against murray today. maybe he'll take it to another level against federer,that would be wild


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2009)

can't really say I'm all that excited about the women's finals.  It's just another match to see who can hit the ball the hardest.


----------



## Federer (Jul 4, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> 'nuff said



Looking at Andy's face makes me feel pity him.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 4, 2009)

leave roddick alone 

i raise you this

LINK


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> I hope for Venus, I find her more....ehm....what's the word?



Black       ?


----------



## Federer (Jul 4, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> leave roddick alone
> 
> i raise you this
> 
> Link removed



Than I raise you this:

Link removed





> Black ?



Nah.....like Hugeguy said, "likable". I prefer Venus than ugly scream "biatch" Serena.


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm still shocked Murray lost.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I'm still shocked Murray lost.



Like being shocked at Tim Henman losing


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2009)

< Was never a fan of Henman.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 4, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i raise you this
> 
> Barça goes for Villa via Bancaja



then i raise you this:



> Federer: The Artistry of the World's Top Tennis Ace
> By *Rod Laver*
> 
> The most impressive aspect of Roger Federer's ascendancy to the top of the tennis world is the way he carries himself as a champion. ...



against this:



> Rafael Nadal
> By *Serena Williams*
> 
> I have never seen such tenacity, such ambition, such fight and such honor go into every shot as when I watch Rafael Nadal. ...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 4, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> then i raise you this:
> 
> 
> 
> against this:



thats the first time ive heard serena say something meaningful! usually its trash like 'womens tennis is in better shape then the mens' 

The Naruto Fandom is creepier than CLAMP!!

its over............murray wins


----------



## Federer (Jul 4, 2009)

Blake is Nadal's angstgegner, the goddamn Blake. 

Black men > Nadal


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 4, 2009)

hmmmmmm some of the posts on the bbc 606 message boards about the williams sisters are pretty harsh! obviously we joke about here, but i think some people genuinly hate them!!

blake >_>

didnt he lose in the first round?


----------



## little nin (Jul 4, 2009)

Serena served her way to win the final and played some great rallys


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah And he lost early in the French as well if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 4, 2009)

wow that match was so whack!

i got bored so i decided to watch the highlights of the mens '08 final on interactive!!

the crowd are so quiet.........


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 4, 2009)

Venus and Serena won the Wimbledon '09 Doubles Championship 7-6(4) 6-4


Wimbledon: All Williams all the time.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 4, 2009)

> “If you hold three Grand Slam titles, maybe you should be No 1, but not on the WTA Tour obviously,” Serena said with a grin. “My motivation is maybe just to win another Grand Slam and stay No 2.”



this is why people hate her

if you want to be #1, enter the tournaments!! dont laze about and just show up to GS >_> she knows the rankings reflect consistancy.........


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 4, 2009)

You should've posted the whole interview.


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

So... Does Roddick have a chance today?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

OH SNAP!!!!


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

What?

It's nice to see Sampras watching.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Holy shit I can't believe Roddick is winning.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick won the first set!?!


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

and?

I still can't see him winning...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

I can see him winning. Fed is looking confused at times and isn't playing too well.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

A lot of their sets in grand slam finals go down to the wire.

One crap point from Fed during a tie break could mean defeat.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

^ And looking at this set it's looking like a tiebreak is coming. I mean people are forgetting that Roddick beat Fed somewhat recently and he's playing out of his mind right now.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 5, 2009)

gah!I can't believe Roddick won the first set!:amazed C'mon Federer!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Plus, Fed hasn't been returning Roddick's serve all that well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah Roddick is constantly serving at like 120+ and the sun's out so the ball is going faster and it's harder to see at times too.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah, I have to agree Roddick's serve is incredible.   

Going into tie break!


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

Now it's a cause for concern for Federer...

It seems like everyone I back loses...

So, cmon Roddick!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick is up 5-1 in the break.

2-0 for him?


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Now it's a cause for concern for Federer...
> 
> It seems like everyone I back loses...
> 
> So, cmon Roddick!




See what I mean 

1-1


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Hollie I hate you right now.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm....


----------



## smurfette (Jul 5, 2009)

*sigh of relief* Roddick almost had it....

I believe in the Fed!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

I just have to remember that Rafa choked last year but still won it. Not to mention that it's only 1-1.


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 5, 2009)

I sense disaster for roddick after being so close to 2-0


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Nah Roddick seems to be playing the same. He doesn't let Fed get into his head anymore.

I mean this match is gonna be tough for Fed to win.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

nu-Rod kept his composure during grinding matches against Hewitt and Murray.


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

Another tie-break looks likely


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Another tiebreak is looming. I wonder how this one will turn out.


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

2-1 Federer... just as planned


----------



## smurfette (Jul 5, 2009)

YES!!! just as planned indeed!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Hollie I'm going to hate for a looooooong time. Not like you care though. 

It's only 2-1 though so come on Roddick.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

4th set in the bag?

o_O


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 5, 2009)

if this goes to fifth set roger will be in deep shit. uuurrrrgh


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

AMERICA, FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 5, 2009)

Come on Roddick!


----------



## nick1689 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cant believe Roddick took it to a 5th set, not sure if he'll be able to take it out though


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 5, 2009)

^Roger hasn't gotten a sniff on the Roddick serve, whereas Roddick broke Roger twice. Odds are against roger now...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Not to mention whenever Roddick is in trouble he comes up big.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Cant believe Roddick took it to a 5th set, not sure if he'll be able to take it out though



I can. Roddick has been playing very well. He should've won the second set if not for Federer winning 6 points in a row(so ridiculous)


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

No tie breaks in the fifth set.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, god!

Heart palpitations.


----------



## sel (Jul 5, 2009)

2 finals and Federer actually yet to break serve.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 5, 2009)

argh! I'm on the edge of my seat right now! c'mon Federer!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Oh, god!
> 
> Heart palpitations.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm dying here.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh god what a missed opportunity Roddick by 40-15


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn. Roddick could've had it there...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Come on, Andy!


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

screw you roddick!!

i <3 roger


----------



## smurfette (Jul 5, 2009)

10 all!!:amazed


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

smurfette said:


> 10 all!!:amazed



i know!! its ridiculous


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

my palms are as sweaty as roddicks hat

the fact he is keeping it on in all of his games despite how hot he looks annoys me


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 5, 2009)

12 games all, this is insane!

What a marathon match, not as long or as intense as the Nadal v Verdasco Australian Open final, but still a great final none the less.

I really hope Roddick wins this, it's been so long.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2009)

Federer has sooo many aces.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 5, 2009)

I know! Just when Roddick looks like breaking serve, Federer slams together a few aces and takes the game...


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

and as soon as federer takes a roddick serving game to deuce roddick pulls out a couple of big serves leaving federer wondering what happened...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Fed is like 6 aces away from tying the record for most aces in a match.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 5, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> I know! Just when Roddick looks like breaking serve, Federer slams together a few aces and takes the game...





permboyelroy said:


> and as soon as federer takes a roddick serving game to deuce roddick pulls out a couple of big serves leaving federer wondering what happened...



 exactly


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 5, 2009)

14 - 13.

wat?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 5, 2009)

Lightning Strike said:


> I know! Just when Roddick looks like breaking serve, Federer slams together a few aces and takes the game...





permboyelroy said:


> and as soon as federer takes a roddick serving game to deuce roddick pulls out a couple of big serves leaving federer wondering what happened...



XD exactly.


14-14 seriously


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2009)

50 aces!!!


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

maybe this game??? roddick is looking a bit tired but is still serving like a beast!!

edit: how the hell is he still putting so much power on these balls?????


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

match point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 5, 2009)

Match point for Federer, Roddick has made 4 errors in this game.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 5, 2009)

Ahh fuck.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

wooo! game to roger!!! XD


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2009)

Shit!!!

Congrats Federer! History making match


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 5, 2009)

Typical...with his first break he wins the match.
Congrats Federer!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh man... wow. Didn't watch the entire match, but I did tune in to check in on it. Great match, too bad Roddick lost He did everything he could, but he looks a bit worn out. congrats to Fed on winning his 15th major.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick should have won the 2nd set.

*rage*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

This sucks.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations Federer for breaking Pete's Grand Slam record, and for reclaiming the world number 1 ranking.



Edit: $10 bucks on tears.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL at the commercials piling on.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2009)

Andy deserved it more. Fed got so many breaks.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick's just going to learn from this and come back even better.  I hope.  But congratulations to Federer for being such a stud.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

i wonder if it would have been any different if nadal had been around...


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 5, 2009)

Thorn said:


> Roddick's just going to learn from this and come back even better.  I hope.  But congratulations to Federer for being such a stud.



I have no doubt that you're spot on with this, Andy's game has developed so much since 3-4 years ago, he still has many more years of tennis within him. I love Andy, so I hope he does really well in future years.


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay to Federer winning.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> LOL at the commercials piling on.



LOL yeah. The Nike one with Micheal Jordan, Serena, McEnroe, Agassi, and Tiger


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

lol at federer wearing a tracksuit top with "15" on the back 20 seconds after the winning shot


----------



## josh101 (Jul 5, 2009)

Federer is one arrogant piece of shit if you ask me.


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Federer is one arrogant piece of shit if you ask me.


Why        ?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 5, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Federer is one arrogant piece of shit if you ask me.



If you're the best, you may as well flaunt it, baby.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick fucking played like crazy, man the guy has stamina. Good game, shame Federer won it, I feel so sorry for Roddick.

Federer cried like a baby last year just because he lost ffs, what a whiny bitch.


----------



## Sine (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations Roger Federer


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jul 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Roddick fucking played like crazy, man the guy has stamina. Good game, shame Federer won it, I feel so sorry for Roddick.
> 
> Federer cried like a baby last year just because he lost ffs, what a whiny bitch.



roddick may not be crying right now but he looks like he wants to


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Oy.

This post-match bullshit is making me hate this guy.


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2009)

permboyelroy said:


> roddick may not be crying right now but he looks like he wants to


And he would have every reason to. He was arguably as close as he could and worked as hard as shit for that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick should cry.

He choked away the 2nd set.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 5, 2009)

Segan said:


> Why        ?


I couldn't make out exactly what he said but in the after match interview when the commentator asked him about Roddicks performance I swear I heard him say like "When you win 5 like me, blah blah" or some shit like "I've won 5 so it was expected"


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 5, 2009)

Good game by Andy Roddick. He almost beat the GOAT.
Congrats Federer! 

@josh101 Actually, Federer is actually more modest then most sports athletes who are the best at their game. The dude is the best in the world at what he does, just admire his game, and stop hating on him.


----------



## Segan (Jul 5, 2009)

josh101 said:


> I couldn't make out exactly what he said but in the after match interview when the commentator asked him about Roddicks performance I swear I heard him say like "When you win 5 like me, blah blah" or some shit like "I've won 5 so it was expected"


But he did admit that Roddick had played magnificently.


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2009)

josh101 said:


> I couldn't make out exactly what he said but in the after match interview when the commentator asked him about Roddicks performance I swear I heard him say like "When you win 5 like me, blah blah" or some shit like "I've won 5 so it was expected"


No, he was praising Roddick, who then said "but you've won five."

Congratulations to Federer either way. Roddick played a hell of a game - I maintain that one of his only true flaws is being from the same era as Federer and Nadal.


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought that was never going to end!

Well done Roger Federer


----------



## josh101 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sure, he's done a lot and has a reason to be arrogant but not to rub it in Roddicks face. You could see Roddick in the background shaking his head to Federer's comments, whatever. If Murray doesn't win it I don't care who does!


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn, I feel sorry for Roddick. I really do. He was overall the better player this match but I guess Roger served too much aces to cover for that.  First time I'm feeling bad for Roger's opponent in a GS final.

Roddick: "Sorry Pete. I tried to fend him off for you." 
 Classic.


----------



## sel (Jul 5, 2009)

I want to go up to Andy and give him a big hug =[


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll admit I didn't like the 15 on the jacket or the deluge of presumptuous commercials.

I will not put it at the 19-0 level, though (or anywhere near it), because Bill Belichick is the Great Satan.

EDIT: sorry for the OTness.


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

sel said:


> I want to go up to Andy and give him a big hug =[


You do that, and I'll hug his wife ;D


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hollie said:


> You do that, and I'll hug his wife ;D



That's a good idea.

His wife is extremely hot.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuck 

I rooted for Roger the entire match, but at 0-30 last game I was changing my tune, which never happened before ever.

Andy deserved this. Come on Roger, you already had 5. 

The only made me smile was seeing the 4 greats in the same room touching the Wimbledon trophy; made my brain explode and reminded me why I wanted Roger to win in the first place. Well, kind of.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 5, 2009)

Didn't think it was going to end either! I thought it was going to last for a few more hours! That was an epic 5th set! Not as epic as last year's final. 

Congrats Roger! 

Roddick put his heart and soul into this match. He played well.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah to whoever said that Roger was being arrogant he actually said to Roddick that he knew what it felt like to lose a match like this since it happened to him last year, and then Roddick said "but your already had five". Anyways this was a great match from both guys and it was sad to see roddick lose, hopefully he can maintain this level of play and if there is any justice in the world he will win the USO. As for Fed, no more need be said he is imo the undisputed G.O.A.T


----------



## sel (Jul 5, 2009)

> You do that, and I'll hug his wife ;D



Hey, I was saving her for dessert!


----------



## Big2hd (Jul 5, 2009)

Next to the Nadal vs Federer last year, this was one the greatest matches I've witnessed,would've been icing on the cake if A Rod won 

I didn't like the whole "15"  commercial and jacket Rog was wearing, just made it seem like he knew he was going to win.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 5, 2009)

Big2hd said:


> Next to the Nadal vs Federer last year, this was one the greatest matches I've witnessed,would've been icing on the cake if A Rod won
> 
> *I didn't like the whole "15"  commercial and jacket Rog was wearing, just made it seem like he knew he was going to win*.



thats why some people dont like him, his a prima donna >_> i wish andy cried like the way federer shwoed up nadal in aussie 

but the 15 was inevitable! i think he may as well make it 20!


----------



## Federer (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn, 

Roddick was so good, I actually thought that Roger was going to lose a GS final to another player than Nadal. I was like....

The second set was Roger's relief, I mean Andy had 4 setpoints, but Roger still took the set. Impressive.


----------



## JJ (Jul 5, 2009)

I have that to say from what I saw it looked like a good match. It looks like Andy is starting to show his full potential. 

Made me miss the days of Sampras and Agassi though.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 5, 2009)

Man that was crushing to see Roddick lose like that.  Still, I have a newfound faith in him, I can't believe how well he's played recently.  Especially taking out that bastard Murray, that was freakin awesome.

Oh yeah, congrats Fed, blah blah blah.


----------



## Avix (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, Roddick played a good game, but Roger was alway slightly ahead ...
T'Was a good match. Felt bad seeing Roddick taking the Money though, 
it really wasn't a consolation for losing out to winning was it ?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

Roddick gave me a reason to believe.  His game has vastly improved; I like that.

Oh well, congrats Federer.


----------



## Felt (Jul 5, 2009)

I think this was Roddicks best chance.

Nadal will be back soon and some of the younger players will improve further.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 5, 2009)

wait, did roddick win more games today?!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 5, 2009)

5-7 7-6 (8-6) 7-6 (7-5) 3-6 16-14

Roddick 39
Federer 38

wow! talk about rubbing salt into wounds 



> With the title, Federer reclaimed the world number one ranking he lost to Rafa Nadal last year, but he said the injured Spaniard's absence from this year's tournament did not detract from his achievement.
> "I don't think it should. That's the way tennis goes.
> "*Of course, I would have loved to play him again*. It's sad he couldn't give it a fair chance.



.....................................


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 5, 2009)

Great final, never expected to top last year final.

Great quality of a match and yet Serena gets the same pay check as Roger, hows that fair


----------



## little nin (Jul 6, 2009)

lol it's not really but for equality etc it makes sense I guess :S

on the epic yday, never expected it to go as far as it did, in the end roddick just kept on hanging on, k fed () outclasssed him in the rallys for me and punished him whenever roddick went forward to try and get a point


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 6, 2009)

= pay is just freeking stupid

last 2 mens finals have gone 8 hours +

last two womens probably lasted 3hours combined!!

the WTA is a JOKE!!! they care more about attending fashion shows and posing in dresses then the tennis :ho


----------



## Roja (Jul 6, 2009)

^Length of time for the match doesn't have anything to do with it. Athletes aren't paid by the hour or even on that basis. Are they both drawing the same crowds (re: selling tickets)? If the crowd is there (re: caused the place to sell out), then they're making money for the tennis club, which is all that matters in the end.

Anyway, I thought I had missed it all when I woke up around noon (EDT) yesterday. I was just in time to witness the marathon 5th set. I think it was better than the Nadal/Federer match last year. I felt bad for Roddick.

I laughed at Nike's "Love 15" commercial though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 6, 2009)

the womens final.........it was average, even the crowd didt seem bothered when serena won >_< 
imagine as a guy working a 10 hour shift, and a women would get paid the same doing a 5-6 hour shift. same principle 

naaaaaaaaah '08 final had some of the most amazing shots ive seen!!! from both players!!
yesterdays match was a marathon, but it was a tad boring. (tennis wise) :S
the federer-nadal final was just amazing to watch!! 

the 2 shots in the 4th set TB stood out!! nadal hit an awesome forehand winner to set up c'ship point, to which federer replied back with and equally amazing backhand winner!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 6, 2009)

Roja said:


> ^Length of time for the match doesn't have anything to do with it. Athletes aren't paid by the hour or even on that basis. Are they both drawing the same crowds (re: selling tickets)? If the crowd is there (re: caused the place to sell out), then they're making money for the tennis club, which is all that matters in the end.



Well length of time doesn't correlate to the quality of match, that's true. But I think what Cesc is saying is that, especially this year, it is an indication. I mean, come on, compare 7-6, 6-2 vs 5-7, 7-6, 7-6, 3-6, *16-14*. And it's not only that the men's match is more exciting and dramatic scoreline wise, the quality of the play itself is better.

Also, there's way greater demand for men's matches, seeing 2 men's matches at Centre Court everyday this year while the lone women's match is usually decided by looks instead of player quality. (That says a lot.) Because of the balloting system the huge surplus of men's tickets as opposed to women's demands may not be a factor, but in TV ratings and ground passes it sure as hell does.



> Anyway, I thought I had missed it all when I woke up around noon (EDT) yesterday. I was just in time to witness the marathon 5th set. I think it was better than the Nadal/Federer match last year. I felt bad for Roddick.



As a FedFan, last year's final is easily greater because of the high quality of play and the drama.



			
				Cesc Fabregas said:
			
		

> the 2 shots in the 4th set TB stood out!! nadal hit an awesome forehand winner to set up c'ship point, to which federer replied back with and equally amazing backhand winner!



Yeah that set was crazy. I just take consolation on the fact that Fed still managed to fight from 2 sets down to force a deciding set.  Otherwise the result was


----------



## Roja (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> the womens final.........it was average, even the crowd didt seem bothered when serena won >_<
> imagine as a guy working a 10 hour shift, and a women would get paid the same doing a 5-6 hour shift. same principle



Not the same principle 

Comparing how a doctor is paid versus a police officer versus a lawyer versus a factory worker versus a teacher versus [insert profession] wouldn't work either. It depends on what the basis for the pay is or else it's quite possible someone can work less and get paid the same as someone else. In my profession, I work more hours than others who get paid a quarter (or more) than I do. That's just the way it works. The pay scale for athletes focuses on the money they bring in for the sponsors of the event not time spent on the field. Why not complain about how Safina went down so quickly to Venus Williams unlike Haas for Federer (though both were straight set wins)? They're going to be getting the same too.

It's true the Nadal/Federer match had much crazier shots (and thanks for the highlight video of some of them ^^), but possibly because I love marathons and it was so nerve wracking wondering who was going to be the first to be broken that I enjoyed this one a lot more. Also, crazy things such as Roddick winning more than Federer yet losing overall just makes it interesting.



chikkychappy said:


> Well length of time doesn't correlate to the quality of match, that's true. But I think what Cesc is saying is that, especially this year, it is an indication. I mean, come on, compare 7-6, 6-2 vs 5-7, 7-6, 7-6, 3-6, *16-14*. And it's not only that the men's match is more exciting and dramatic scoreline wise, the quality of the play itself is better.



They aren't paid based on quality of the match though. If that was the case, then the past couple of years the men got cheated  (based on the finals anyway), but then the women (who weren't paid the same at the time but did bring the same crowds) were cheated in 2005. That's the year when Venus & Davenport had their rather long finals match while Federer quickly beat Roddick (but it was lengthened by a rain delay in the middle of the match). In fact, both finals went 3 sets. I never forget the 2005 Women's Wimbledon Final because I loved that one so much and felt as bad for Davenport then as I do for Roddick right now after yesterday. They're just paid based on the money they bring in because paying based on "quality of play" means that you'd have to wait until the matches are done and then decide. It's a great idea, but doesn't work in practice.



chikkychappy said:


> Also, there's way greater demand for men's matches, seeing 2 men's matches at Centre Court everyday this year while the lone women's match is usually decided by looks instead of player quality. (That says a lot.) Because of the balloting system the huge surplus of men's tickets as opposed to women's demands may not be a factor, but in TV ratings and ground passes it sure as hell does.



No, it just says that they've decided that "looks" bring in more money/interest than quality of play. I'd like to think they're wrong, but that's their choice (and to some degree is probably accurate). Quality of play definitely doesn't always bring in ratings as much as who is or isn't playing does (similar to why certain teams are put on national TV over other teams, not necessarily based on what will make the best game, in professional sport leagues in the USA).


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 7, 2009)

Roja, what I am trying to say is that there is greater demand for men's matches. Period. In fact last year, the demand for second Thursday tickets (Women's SF) was so low that they had to put-up a sign in the Wimbledon website to say that there are still tickets available. So by that logic, men should earn more, no?


----------



## Federer (Jul 7, 2009)

Simply put, 

more people wanna see a men's final than a women's final, and it's obvious that a men's final has more quality, how many dropshots or slice balls do you see in a women's final? The only reason why Serena dominates is, women are limited in their play, they don't let Serena run. 

Women can't even play 50% of the balls Rafa and Roger played last year. 

The only reason why women have equal money is, well they spend more.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe it's all the fault of all the coaches who think women can only play certain kinds of tennis and train them accordingly to that philosophy?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 7, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Simply put,
> 
> more people wanna see a men's final than a women's final, and it's obvious that a men's final has more quality, how many dropshots or slice balls do you see in a women's final? The only reason why Serena dominates is, women are limited in their play, they don't let Serena run.
> 
> ...



BJK said that there wasnt a single sliced shot in the womens final


----------



## Nakor (Jul 7, 2009)

women's tennis is all about power now. There doesn't seem to be any finesse in any of their matches now. it's whoever hits the hardest and most consistent wins, strategy doesn't seem to be involved at all.


----------



## Buster (Jul 7, 2009)

Fed does it again, YEAH.

There was an article in the newspaper called "Federer Tennispope of the 21st century"


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 7, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> BJK said that there wasnt a single sliced shot in the womens final



That's because it was the Williams sisters, who take advantage of their strength and try to smash it every ball...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 7, 2009)

Nakor said:


> women's tennis is all about power now. There doesn't seem to be any finesse in any of their matches now. it's whoever hits the hardest and most consistent wins, strategy doesn't seem to be involved at all.



You have no idea what you're talking about.  


Anyway, these sorts of things happen in cycles.  I mean, five/six years ago, men's tennis wasn't in the best of shape either.


----------



## Godot (Jul 7, 2009)

There are some up and coming talents in women's tennis, Sabine Lisicki for example. She played some beautiful shots in Wimbledon. Theres Radwanska and Madison Keys and Laura Robson. Women's tennis can only go up from here imo


----------



## sel (Jul 7, 2009)

Regarding the womens/mens pay situation -- this is my incoherent two cents. They don't necessarily deserve equal pay but they should get it.

Explaining the first part is obvious. Men get paid less for Masters titles than Grand Slams, partly, I'd imagine, due to the fact that you only have to win 2 sets as opposed to three. A WTA Grand Slam tournament requires the opponent to physically and literally acheive less. It's like saying to a newly-employed sales team, "Hey Kid A -- seal 30 accounts to get a pay bonus, Kid B -- seal 20 accounts to get a pay bonus." It's a folly strain of thought in my opinion, but you must take a look at the circumstances we're in.

That said, there does exist a pay gap between women and men in most areas of the world of work which just not enough is being done about. I know, _some_ this is due to less ruthless negotiating for salaries (I'll look for that article if you really want me to cite it) on the females part than males, but in so many instances it's nothing short of sheer, unadulterated unfairness. That's where the second part comes in. I'm sure you've all seen the effect sport can have on the populace. Sports unite us all, they provide role models for us and the youth in general from an emulative point of view. Given that, I think it's good that the sport of Tennis has (albeit unintentional if you consider my point) decided to make a stand, set some semblance of a precedent for the rest of the real world. Given the history of Tennis regarding treatment of women, what does it say to the rest of the world for such an institution to cave in and do something like this? Come on guys

Serena Williams can fuck off though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 8, 2009)

> Explaining the first part is obvious. Men get paid less for Masters titles than Grand Slams, partly, I'd imagine, due to the fact that you only have to win 2 sets as opposed to three. A WTA Grand Slam tournament requires the opponent to physically and literally acheive less. It's like saying to a newly-employed sales team, "Hey Kid A -- seal 30 accounts to get a pay bonus, Kid B -- seal 20 accounts to get a pay bonus." It's a folly strain of thought in my opinion, but you must take a look at the circumstances we're in.



It's not primarily because of the length of time, but rather the marketability of the event as a whole. Why are tennis players played more than squash players in a tournament? Why are tennis players earning more now compared to Laver's time (e.g., adjusted for inflation, Laver's prize money would've been less then 20000GBP as opposed to 850000 today)? Heck, why are tennis stars earning more than my construction neighbor worker? It's about the marketability and potential revenues, and this following becomes the _basis_ for decisions like prize money and the like.



sel said:


> That said, there does exist a pay gap between women and men in most areas of the world of work which just not enough is being done about. I know, _some_ this is due to less ruthless negotiating for salaries (I'll look for that article if you really want me to cite it) on the females part than males, but in so many instances it's nothing short of sheer, unadulterated unfairness. That's where the second part comes in. I'm sure you've all seen the effect sport can have on the populace. Sports unite us all, they provide role models for us and the youth in general from an emulative point of view. Given that, I think it's good that the sport of Tennis has (albeit unintentional if you consider my point) decided to make a stand, set some semblance of a precedent for the rest of the real world. Given the history of Tennis regarding treatment of women, what does it say to the rest of the world for such an institution to cave in and do something like this? Come on guys



Idealizations. ATP is not the government, a religious group or a political that they _have_ to make a stand on societal issues. Do they give special treatment for minorities? Handicapped? No they don't, so they don't have to go out of their way (note: out of their way) to promote this so-called gender equality, especially when female players are not even close to being marginalized as female athletes in other sports. The only reason the tennis orgs are paying equally is because of the excessive lobbying of BJK, not because of the _inherent_ need for it.

For the good of the society? Did these changes make a significant impact to as to sacrifice something inherently just? In fact, I would argue that it created an opposite effect, at least among real tennis fans. Because of the equal pay, there is more hatred going to the WTA, criticizing it for having a crappy field and not deserving of equal prize money when they spend less time on court, etc. If the prize money aren't equal, then maybe some fans would just cool it and leave the women alone. Also, do you really think that upon hearing the equal pay casual fans will remark, "gender equality, admirable"? No. The first thing they'll notice is that women only play best-of-3 while men play best-of-5 and immediately notice the discrepancy.

The thing is, there is something inherently unjust in a situation wherein someone gets paid as much for less effort exerted. In a grand slam for example, women's champion would probably spend 9 hours on court while the men's would spend 16, yet they are paid equally. How is this even fair? Surely, how? Last Wimbledon, there was nothing more grating than seeing Serena winning the championships and a hefty paycheck then _easily_ winning doubles 4 hours later to add to her already hefty paycheck, while even the indefatigable Nadal on the men's side would be pressed to achieve the same thing. This whole deal with equal prize money sends this message: it's the complete lack of recognition for the extra work that men exert.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 15, 2009)

Yay, Gasquet got cleared to return after that cocaine suspension



> _France's Richard Gasquet has been cleared to return to competitive tennis after testing positive for cocaine.
> 
> The 23-year-old, ranked 32nd in the world, was provisionally suspended in May after failing a doping test at the Miami Masters in March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 15, 2009)

^awesome

welcome back babyfed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 15, 2009)

ITS OVER



> World number two Rafael Nadal will resume training on Monday before returning to action at the Montreal Masters in August.



world number 2 >_>


----------



## sel (Jul 15, 2009)

What's a number mean? Injuries are the bane of all athletes and he's being hindered a little because of his Gold Medal last year


----------



## Godot (Jul 16, 2009)

here's a quick question for thought: if you won all 4 grand slams in a year, but didn't participate in any other ranking tournament, what's the chances of being world no.1?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 16, 2009)

Godot said:


> here's a quick question for thought: if you won all 4 grand slams in a year, but didn't participate in any other ranking tournament, what's the chances of being world no.1?



not much, you would lose many points for not competing in the others, look at the trash talker serena, she moans about not being number 1, which is partly her fault for not competing in more tournos

the rankings system is a tad wierd, ie. nadal losing points because he won the olympic gold..........which is very harsh i say!


----------



## Federer (Jul 19, 2009)

Federer won yet again the ESPY award, for best male tennis player. kukuku


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2009)

He did come back after his alleged "fall", though falling one single rank isn't all that dramatic, one would think. Unless you're Roger Federer, of course.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 19, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Federer won yet again the ESPY award, for best male tennis player. kukuku



all it took was for his rival to be injured


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2009)

What movie is your sig from, Cesc?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 22, 2009)

Sampras Says Nadal Challenges Federer's GOAT Claim 



> From his prominent perch in the Royal Box behind a pair of stylish shades, Pete Sampras joined Hall of Famers Rod Laver, Bjorn Borg and Manolo Santana in watching Roger Federer break the Grand Slam record they shared.
> 
> The second-seeded Federer withstood an inspired Andy Roddick rally in the fourth set, then scored his sole service break in the last game to earn a dramatic 5-7, 7-6(6), 7-6(5), 3-6, 16-14 triumph to regain the Wimbledon championship, recapture the World No. 1 ranking and re-write tennis history in stirring style. After the match, Sampras and John McEnroe were among the former champions who dubbed Federer with the mythical Greatest of All Time title.
> 
> ...






And people practically called Cesc Fabregas and I trolls when we brought this up.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 23, 2009)

FEDERER FOR US OPEN TITLE!! After he retires, then Nadal is no.1


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 24, 2009)

Fed's a dad! Fed's a dad! Fed's a dad! 

And when we thought his summer couldn't be any better after all his tennis successes and having _*a baby*_ in the way, we learn that he got _*twins*_! The names are Charlene Riva and Myla Rose.

Congrats, Fed


----------



## Federer (Jul 24, 2009)

> And people practically called Cesc Fabregas and I trolls when we brought this up.



Your point?

Man, if Nadal and Federer played most of their matches on grass instead of clay, Federer would have lead in their head to head confrontations. It's because of Roger's genius that he actually makes it so far on clay tournaments that he has to face Nadal mostly in the finals. Losing against the greatest clay court player isn't a shame, Pete could never even reach the French Open finals. 

Also, S?derling? Roger was never beaten by him. 

And Blake leads his head to head matches against Nadal. Lol Blake, I guess he challenges Nadal's GOAT claim. 



> Fed's a dad! Fed's a dad! Fed's a dad!
> 
> And when we thought his summer couldn't be any better after all his tennis successes and having a baby in the way, we learn that he got twins! The names are Charlene Riva and Myla Rose.
> 
> Congrats, Fed



Yeah, congats.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 24, 2009)

lol as much as the dude annoys me, congrats!! the birth(s) of your first child(s) must be a wonderful feeling!! 

blake is awesome


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 25, 2009)

imagine if fed and rafa do this after a gs final

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaVonQn8gAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felt (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish I could afford to ;__;


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 28, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Going to buy tickets to US Open.  Whose with me?



see, for wimbledon, you CANT do that!!! its so fucking gay!!! 

just went on the USO site, want to buy tickets? click here, buy whats left

for wimbledon..................enter some fucking ballet, and you will get picked, then you can buy the better tickets!!

seriosuly, thats the one thing that annoys me about wimbledon, all the 'richer' people can buy themselves into the show courts, while the real fans ave to wait for HOURS >_>

USO will be great, rafa will complete is career slam!


----------



## Federer (Jul 28, 2009)

> USO will be great, rafa will complete is career slam!



Nooooz. 

He will never win USO, I'll jinx him.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 31, 2009)

It would actually be cool to have 2 players complete a career GS in the same year.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 4, 2009)

Seems like Fed and Rafa are playing Montreal...


Anyway I don't want Rafa to win USO  I don't care if Federer himself doesn't win.  Roddick winning would be good


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah!! cant wait for montreal!! 

why the rafa hate 

nadal to achieve the career GS!!

hmmmmmmm im thinking of opening a tennis forum! any one here interested in it?!


----------



## Future (Aug 9, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> yeah!! cant wait for montreal!!
> 
> why the rafa hate
> 
> ...



I'm in! Even though i won't be much help 

Of course Nadal will win USO at least once. What are the chances he doesn't? But I also really want Roddick to win too


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2009)

chikkychappy said:


> Seems like Fed and Rafa are playing Montreal...
> 
> 
> Anyway I don't want Rafa to win USO  I don't care if Federer himself doesn't win.  Roddick winning would be good


An American winning the US Open?

HERESY!


----------



## Federer (Aug 9, 2009)

Future said:


> I'm in! Even though i won't be much help
> 
> Of course Nadal will win USO at least once. *What are the chances he doesn't?* But I also really want Roddick to win too



100% 

A career Grand Slam is something special, never will I want Nadal to complete it. I hate him, dunno why, he seems arrogant, while pretty much everyone close to him says, he isn't.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 9, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> 100%
> 
> A career Grand Slam is something special, never will I want Nadal to complete it. I hate him, dunno why, he seems arrogant, while pretty much everyone close to him says, he isn't.



he so arrogant, in his australian open winners speech, he APOLOGISED for winning >_>

real arrogant ja?!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2009)

Montreal should be fun, I do love the HC masters ^^

DelPo/Roddick final in Washington today, I'm rooting for Andy


----------



## Future (Aug 9, 2009)

Andy Lost =/

Gah, I wish he won. The tiebreak was sickening. Andy had a comeback but Del Potro's Aces came up all in the tie break =/


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Future said:


> Andy Lost =/
> 
> Gah, I wish he won. The tiebreak was sickening. Andy had a comeback but Del Potro's Aces came up all in the tie break =/



Andy proved so much tho, he went up against the "GOAT".  He pressed him alot during the entire match. That says alot about Andy.

I couldn't help, but feel sorry for Andy I mean he look broken after that match.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 10, 2009)

del potro looks like sylar


----------



## ByakugenEye (Aug 10, 2009)

All we need to know is that Maria Sharapova is the best.


----------



## Segan (Aug 10, 2009)

Future said:


> Andy Lost =/
> 
> Gah, I wish he won. The tiebreak was sickening. Andy had a comeback but Del Potro's Aces came up all in the tie break =/


I guess he couldn't uphold the level he displayed in Wimbledon.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 10, 2009)

sharapova is the best........................at grunting 

Creature

order of play for today

NoDjo/Rafa in doubles...........should be interesting!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope Monfils/Safin lives up to it's potential today; it almost definitely won't, what with one guy coming back off an injury layoff and the other being about as mentally stable as...well, something not very mentally stable. But it might make for some good tennis.


----------



## Future (Aug 10, 2009)

Gah, I don't have the tennis channel. I'm going to have to watch highlights again >.>


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2009)

I just watch all my tennis via webstream xD


----------



## Future (Aug 11, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I just watch all my tennis via webstream xD



Do you get live webstream? Which site do you go on? I just go on youtube a day later to watch the highlights


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 11, 2009)

oh damn

murray could be #2 by the end of this week 

mobile dating

try there, they have plenty of streams!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2009)

Future said:


> Do you get live webstream? Which site do you go on? I just go on youtube a day later to watch the highlights



Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst
Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst

various betting websites, bet365 etc have (or did have?) free sign up and you can then watch free live streamed sports events.

myp2p like Cesc says gives a whole load of links too


----------



## Future (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! I'm gonna spend a good amount of time looking at these .



Cesc Fabregas said:


> oh damn
> 
> murray could be #2 by the end of this week
> 
> ...



You have got to be kidding. Nadal has never been number three before. That would totally suck. Although, I do like Murray, but Nadal > Murray anyday.


----------



## Godot (Aug 14, 2009)

Montreal Masters:

Andy Murray vs. Roger Federer/Jo-Wilfried Tsonga
Andy Roddick/Nikolay Davydenko vs. Rafael Nadal/Juan Martin del Potro

If Murray wins, then he's #2.
If Murray reaches the final and Nadal doesn't, then he's #2.
All other circumstances mean Nadal is #2.

A chance to show Murray's chances of winning his first grand slam.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 14, 2009)

Tsonga you wasteman, you had 3 match points


----------



## Federer (Aug 14, 2009)

lmao, Roger what the hell?

He could have simply won the third set, but he simply played like a ****.
But, who cares. If he wins the USO, I'm happy.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 14, 2009)

arrogance!!

:ho

nadal wuld never let a 5-1 lead slip like that


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> nadal wuld never let a 5-1 lead slip like that



you know he was up 3-0 with a double break on del potro in the final set at miami and lost the match in a tiebreak right =p

same number of breaks wasted, although not quite as badly as fed managed =p

==

anyway allez Jo, big win, crazy match.


----------



## Federer (Aug 15, 2009)

I would have hoped that Nadal had reached the final, the more he plays, the more pressure there is to his knees. Don't wanna become a jerk, but if Nadal becomes fit, he can reach the USO final. 

Murray can take over the no. 2 spot.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 15, 2009)

Moridin said:


> you know he was up 3-0 with a double break on del potro in the final set at miami and lost the match in a tiebreak right =p
> 
> same number of breaks wasted, although not quite as badly as fed managed =p
> 
> ...


 

damn sylar beat nadal 

shit its over


murray has the #2 ranking


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2009)

Tsonga will bail Rafa out today. At least I think if he wins today Rafa just clings on? Not sure, maybe I'm lying through my teeth =p

I desperately want Jo to reach the final anyway, he needs the points!

On the subject of Rafa, I think it was a pretty decent return to competitive tennis for him. I'd say he looked more rusty than injured, a couple more matches and I think he'll be in decent shape for the USO. It's not like Del Potro isn't a great player in his own right afterall, it was always going to be a tough match to win.


----------



## Godot (Aug 16, 2009)

Murray is the new world #2 

Now lets hope he doesn't do a Safina and not win a goddamn thing.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 16, 2009)

skinny runt 

feeding of great players injuries 

bet he wins US Open noe


----------



## Godot (Aug 16, 2009)

Skinny runt?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 16, 2009)

yes

but that murray pic is lols! nice to see him smile for once


----------



## Future (Aug 16, 2009)

Nadal better reclaim that number 2 spot. I don't understand how Nadal's biceps can be so big. Just what the heck does he do? He's right handed too. Imagine him doing all his daily tasks with a regular arm and there's just a boulder on the other side just dangling there. SO ridiculous.


----------



## Federer (Aug 22, 2009)

Roger just whooped Murray's ass. Next: The Djoker -vs- Mr. Big ass Rafa


----------



## Federer (Aug 23, 2009)

The Joker beat Nadal,

Federer -vs- Djokovic, the final. Can't wait.


----------



## Savior (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to see Novak playing well again. Hope it's a good match but I'm expecting Rog to win it in style hopefully.


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2009)

Future said:


> Nadal better reclaim that number 2 spot. I don't understand how Nadal's biceps can be so big. Just what the heck does he do? He's right handed too. Imagine him doing all his daily tasks with a regular arm and there's just a boulder on the other side just dangling there. SO ridiculous.


He's obviously doing weight training. And it's not like you only use one arm, in any case.


----------



## Federer (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedgod won the tournament. pek


----------



## Segan (Aug 23, 2009)

And now he's onto the US Open once more.


----------



## Godot (Aug 23, 2009)

and the murray hype disappears. he's best at hard-court tennis, but federer's best at tennis.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2009)

Roger looked fierce at times today, some scary tennis!!!

===

Murray needs to stop punching his strings when he gets annoyed, it's quite disgusting to see his hand all bloodied up :/


----------



## Federer (Aug 24, 2009)

For a minute, Andy thought that he was William Wallace.


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2009)

That name tells me nothing.


----------



## Federer (Aug 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> That name tells me nothing.



The goddamn Mel Gibson, ask Cartman.


----------



## Kaito Sageko (Aug 24, 2009)

Was disappointed when Nole lost to Fed... I was hyped up after he beat Nadal... Oh well, "Fedgod" is who he is... 
I'm just glad Mr.Slow tennis... Um Murray, lost.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> The goddamn Mel Gibson, ask Cartman.


Oh lol, I totally forgot that one. Braveheart was a damn good movie.


----------



## Federer (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, the draw has been revealed. 

Nadal and Murray are in the same half. Roger for his sixth title?


----------



## Segan (Aug 28, 2009)

I think, it's Federer's curse to be expected to win the US Open. Because if he doesn't, he will have to explain every damn mistake and weakness he might or might not have shown.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 28, 2009)

Watch out for Roddick


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 31, 2009)

Easy win for Fed.


----------



## Godot (Sep 1, 2009)

what the fucking fuck is this shit?


----------



## Federer (Sep 1, 2009)

Nadal's having fun? 

Bad news for Fed? Nah, don't think so.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Nadal needs to get back to being Number 1 or else im going to root for Roddick


----------



## Godot (Sep 2, 2009)

Nadal got a haircut. Now he looks like a tanned version of Fed....


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 2, 2009)

Godot said:


> what the fucking fuck is this shit?



Hmm, so it's the haircut. I noticed something funny but couldn't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Federer (Sep 2, 2009)

Godot said:


> Nadal got a haircut. Now he looks like a tanned version of Fed....



I always knew that Rafa had feelings for Roger.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope I'm not the only person watching Navarro vs Dent? Into it's 5th set now, hugely entertaining and really refreshing to watch. Loads of S&V


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2009)

If no one else watch that, then you all fail ¬__¬

match of the fucking tourny, one of the best of the year i think


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 5, 2009)

Moridin said:


> If no one else watch that, then you all fail ?__?
> 
> match of the fucking tourny, one of the best of the year i think



My campus doesn't offer complete coverage on USO. Especially when they don't feature big names. 

This thread is pretty dead this time around isn't it?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2009)

^ web stream, web stream, web stream, web stream

here
here

either will have a good number of the matches linked up

I watch just about all my tennis via stream xD


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 5, 2009)

the coverage overhere is really poor!!

we dont even get a highlights package (not that im aware of!)

even for aussie and french, bbc show one court on the intreactive service, but for the US............nothing 

plus the timings are kinda messed up for us! LOL nadal match finished at 5am!


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! Roddick lost?!  Who the hell is this Isner guy?

First Oudin and now Isner. Looks like US's tennis future is looking not too bad after all.



Moridin said:


> ^ web stream, web stream, web stream, web stream
> 
> here
> here
> ...



Not when you have  a crappy internet speed.


----------



## Godot (Sep 6, 2009)

My, my, he's a tall fella


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Not when you have  a crappy internet speed.



Oh no 

==

also, fuck john isner, just about my least favourite player on tour ?_?


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 6, 2009)

Godot said:


> My, my, he's a tall fella


What the hell is an NBA player doing in Arthur Ashe Stadium?!



Moridin said:


> Oh no
> 
> ==
> 
> also, fuck john isner, just about my least favourite player on tour ?_?



Why? He has an attitude problem? Or he's just plain boring to watch?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 6, 2009)

lol 1st set, there were like 4 consecutive breaks

but rafa wins frst set 

break up 2nd too

just as planned :ho

why all the hate for isner :ho

roddick flopped, simple as!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Why? He has an attitude problem? Or he's just plain boring to watch?



He seems like a nice enough guy, I just don't like his game at all.

====

Nadal/Almagro was such a hideous match, Rafa needs to step it up or he's going home early.

====

Tsonga and Gonzo both through in straights to meet in R16, I'd reckon that might be match of the round right there. Certainly a lot of explosive shotmaking, I really hope Jo wins it.

====

Dent/Murray tonight, I hope Taylor manages to be at least competitive. I'd imagine Murray will win in straights though.

====

also, go Kim Clijsters taking out Venus ^^


====

The start of the Monfils/Acasuso match has been great, some awesome shotmaking and lots of great rallies, tune in if you can!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 6, 2009)

well rafa into week 2, i dont expect him to get past the quartes tbh

almagro had sooooooooooo many chances to win a set!!

LOL venus got raped :ho


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hell yeah, Kim! I'm getting tired of the power games between two sisters. If we're gonna have power games, then might as well bring in a 3rd power.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2009)

lolol one legged bondarenko beat dulko 6-0 6-0 in 47 minutes. hilarious for an r16 match


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been streaming Soderling/Davydenko, lots of heavy hitting going on there heh. Not a great match really, but it's still better than the womens.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Just as I feared.  CBS would switch the coverage to Oudin instead of Soderling and Davydenko.  Gosh, that's so lame.



tbh, i dont blame them, its all about ratings for them 

it happens over here for murray and wimbledon

ll dulko, maybe she can take more time practising, and less time doing photoshoots :ho


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> ll dulko, maybe she can take more time practising, and less time doing photoshoots :ho



more time doing photoshoots please





>_>


----------



## Nic (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to see a fellow Belgian beating a williams sister once again.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2009)

Moridin said:


> more time doing photoshoots please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have no problem with them doing shoots ()

but really...........wen a player is more popular for their off court doings than oncourt........... 

the sod............he ended rafas epic FO run.............now its time to ruin fed epic USO run 

btw guys, anychance of the sod making the top 8 by the end of the year? i want to see him at the Masters finale!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2009)

There's a chance for sure. Your top 6 will be:

Fed, Rafa, Murray, Novak, Roddick, DelPo

Then the remaining two spots will be down to: 

Verdasco, Soderling, Davydenko, Gonzalez, Tsonga (that's their order in points accumulated this year)

=====

Hell Yes, Verdasco knocks Isner out in 4 ^_^


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2009)

even though the sod beat rafa-god, his become one of ma faves!!!
i guess you gotta respect the dude who killed rafa at the french!

tsonga! 

oudin! lol


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> oudin! lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 7, 2009)

sweet jesus!! spolier tag that shit


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been a bit lazy in watching the US Open this year, well tennis as a whole for that fact Watched most of the Aussie Open and missed practically everything else in between. Anyway... watching Djokovic  v Stepanek. Entertaining match so far.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Allez Gael, Allez Jo. I hope you both win today =p

Goddamn Kuznetsova throwing away her match with Wozniacki yesterday, shoulda been out of that in 2 and just like all the Russians who bailed against Oudin she flaked out >__<


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 8, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Hell Yes, Verdasco knocks Isner out in 4 ^_^



Thank god.



Gummyvites said:


> She'll be hot when she finishes puberty.
> 
> But I hope Nadal doesn't quit tomorrow's match just because of an upset stomach.  Injuries are lame.  He should play like Federer



She's actually quite attractive in her post game interviews. She has pretty hair


----------



## Godot (Sep 8, 2009)

if Murray wins his match, he could be up against Del Potro, which would be a very interesting match.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Kimmy Kimmy Clijsters won in straights to make it to the semis.

DelPo vs Murray will be a good quarter if it materialises. All the quarters will be actually with the exception of Fed vs Soderling.

I mean Nando vs Djokovic should be awesome since they both look to be in pretty good form, then the other quarter will be made up of Tsonga or Gonzo vs Nadal or Monfils...so that'll be awesome regardless of who makes it through there.

I'm more looking forward to Tsonga/Gonzo and Nadal/Monfils today, the other 2 mens matches aren't all that appealing really.


----------



## Godot (Sep 8, 2009)

Good point. But look at the women's draw. Serena vs Clijsters :ho


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh this is good so far, Murray down 2 sets to 0 against Cilic! Go Marin!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

HUGE!

Cilic straight sets Murray

7-5 6-2 6-2


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 8, 2009)

Moridin said:


> HUGE!
> 
> Cilic straight sets Murray
> 
> 7-5 6-2 6-2



You called me? 

That is really shocking. I daresay the biggest upset so far. Even more so than Isner/Roddick because of the straight sets. lol 6-2, 6-2.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like someone is butthurt.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

I damn well did call you =p

Now I'm torn, I quite want Monfils to win tonight, but if Rafa goes a bit deeper he gets his #2 back. Murray needs to get back down to #3 already


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

I believe in Soderling's ability 







































 Federer will breeze through all opposition.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Gonzo/Tsonga has started and the balls are taking a pounding already =p


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 8, 2009)

its over, 

nadal wins


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL u kidding me? No body beats Soderline 12 times in a row, not even federer


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 8, 2009)

Pennetta looks like a female Johnny Depp.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Beast of a match between Gonzo and Tsonga, some insane shotmaking. Gonzo wins in 4 D:


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 8, 2009)

Didn't see all of that one, but Gonzalez's second set apparently propelled him. He looked impressive there. Great to see him move on.

Serena dominated again :3

Can't wait for Nadal and Monfils.


Oh, and too bad Murray didn't show up today. Straight set whooping ...dang


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, I hope Monfils takes it to Nadal.  And Serena...pek

I see a Serena/Oudin showdown on the horizon.  All is right with the world.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Monfils is a beast <3


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Monfils you awesome motherf***er.

One set down, two to go.  Don't let Nadal outlast you, kid.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2009)

Tuned in on time for this one.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, he's definitely getting close to a quarter tank.  If he can just pull out a second wind, he has a good chance of getting this third set.  But if he runs out, I see lots of unforced errors on the horizon, especially regarding Monfils' serve.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Rafa's cardio levels are off the chart insane. How anyone can play at that level for that long is a mystery to me, I hope Monfils can pick himself up and keep it competitive, he looks pretty knackered right now


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep.  "Knackered" is the word for it.  I can't even imagine what type of training he underwent to get that ridiculous stamina.  He's tired, but nowhere near what he should be after playing this long.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Naw.  It's Monfils that needs to get that cardio workout boost.  He's putting out too much effort and not getting back enough return.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2009)

Well if he could ever stay healthy long enough maybe he could get into good enough shape to compete with Nadal. I'm amazed he's still giving as much as he has with how winded he is right now.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Monfils

He just aced Nadal like, three times.  Man, if he'd been in shape this game would already be over.

 at Monfils getting himself hyped up.  I love this guy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2009)

Where's he getting this energy from all of a sudden?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

There's a point when you're playing that you just get in the swing of things.  It's past your second wind, past your third wind, past your fourth wind.  It's like...you've played past the tiredness is the only way I can describe it.  It's looking like Monfils is in that zone right now.  But it's still just about over


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn Nadal Monfils match was looking to be a epic, too many unforced on Monfils side though


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Aaaaannnnddd, here goes the dagger...


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

There it is

But still, fucking phenomenal if I do say so myself


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Shame, Monfils put up a great fight. Rasheed should work on getting his endurance up over the winter and come out flying for the AO


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Shame, Monfils put up a great fight. Rasheed should work on getting his endurance up over the winter and come out flying for the AO



^Agreed.  And  at the random fan hopping outta the stands to give Nadal a congratulatory kiss (double  at the fact it was a guy).

Looking forward to seeing Del Potro play in 2(?) days.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah 2. Hmmm, but in the post-match interview I thought I heard he was playing Gonzalez.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope Soderling thrashes Fed. Highly doubtful but I can hope I guess. I was counting on Murray or maybe Roddick to take him down but they had to suck it up and drop out early on so he has a clear path to the final since everyone knows Soderling is a joke and whoever comes out of the other match is gonna be cake as well unless Novak really steps up his game. 

I'm pissed Nadal got such a shit draw for this tourney. Him getting knocked to #3 is BS I thought injuries were supposed to freeze his points.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I thought injuries were supposed to freeze his points.


If Nadal doesn't win points, other players will get ahead of him. That's why he went one step down in rank.

Shame about Murray, though.


----------



## demonoid28 (Sep 9, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I'm pissed Nadal got such a shit draw for this tourney. Him getting knocked to #3 is BS I thought injuries were supposed to freeze his points.



actually nadal is back to number 2, since murray lost and nadal won tonight, murray is bumped to number 3 now. i just wanna see a nadal federer match this open, hope it works out. nadal's abdominal strain didn't seem to bother him tonight.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 9, 2009)

nadal has had a tough draw

gasquet, kiefer, monfils, almagro

all seeds (i think)

while that crybaby gets a piss easy draw! 

lol andy, back to number 3 bitch!!nadal is a beast, after some of the rallies, monfils was exhausted, allow looking up to see the other guy is abrely affected! that must be crushing


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> nadal has had a tough draw
> 
> gasquet, kiefer, monfils, almagro
> 
> *all seeds (i think)*



lol 'sif. Monfils and Almagro were seeds, and Magro couldn't wait to hand over their match xD

that said Rafa was awesome last night.

====

I'm looking forward to Djoker/Verdasco today


----------



## Godot (Sep 9, 2009)

Murray


----------



## Federer (Sep 9, 2009)

Good thing that Murray was out, it basically means that Del Potro should be in the semis while being pretty fit. Juan Martin should force Nadal to a 5 set match. Which means that Rafa could be less fit in the finals against FedExpress. :ho

Kukukuku, I'm evil. :ho


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 9, 2009)

I love playing tennis in general. I have been playing for 3 years. Just start my sophmore year in college and begining another season of tennis. 
*Favorites:* Venus and Serena Williams and Roger Federer.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2009)

Djokovic vs Verdasco is disgustingly low quality. God what a dissapointment that match has been


----------



## Godot (Sep 9, 2009)

federer must be having a laugh. First he has to play a guy he's beaten a dozen times already, then he has to play Novak, who doesn't look like a top 4 player at the moment.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 9, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Good thing that Murray was out, it basically means that Del Potro should be in the semis while being pretty fit. Juan Martin should force Nadal to a 5 set match. Which means that Rafa could be less fit in the finals against FedExpress. :ho
> 
> Kukukuku, I'm evil. :ho



Double :ho.  Though I kinda wanna see Rafa take down Darth Federer.  The force is with you, Padawan!!



LunaNightingale said:


> I love playing tennis in general. I have been playing for 3 years. Just start my sophmore year in college and begining another season of tennis.
> *Favorites:* Venus and Serena Williams and Roger Federer.



Tennis > all.  This is fact  Also, it's hella fun to play.



Moridin said:


> Djokovic vs Verdasco is disgustingly low quality. God what a dissapointment that match has been



That was the first tennis match ever that I've fallen asleep during.  I woke up at the last point in the last game, surprised as hell that Verdasco hadn't already stomped Djokovic into the New York ground.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's not even fun watching this match.  It's a foregone conclusion * at poster earlier in thread who said Soderling cannot lose to anyone *twelve* times*


----------



## Nimander (Sep 9, 2009)

Soderling might as well just lube up for this last set and get it over with


----------



## Nimander (Sep 9, 2009)

Nevermind.  Soderling you son-of-a-gun, why'd it take you so long?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, that was semi-interesting there.

...and then that was that 



Awesome seeing Wozzy move on earlier :3 GJ Oudin too, getting that far.


----------



## Big2hd (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn I missed that whole Soderling, I thought he was gonna get pwned by Roger

Sucks Oudin lost I was rooting for her


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2009)

Glad Oudin lost, sad that Woz won. It was lose/lose for me T__T

anyone else not really interested in Cilic/Del Potro?


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 10, 2009)

The one match I'm really interested now is Williams vs Clijsters.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW! Last night was a surprise! Federer seemed to have all in control and then Soderling awakes to his true skills and gives him some hard time! an awesome game to see!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2009)

This Cilic is a beast, up a set and a break on DelPo


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2009)

What the hell, Del Potro, what's going on? Cilic, is that good?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2009)

bollocks

Cilic kinda fell apart, only one more game after I posted that and then lost the set. 

i don't like DelPotro


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2009)

Cilic needs to work on his mental game :/


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone know the latest on hewitt?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2009)

fucking rain delay, I'll have to go to sleep since i've got to be up early tomorrow D:


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 10, 2009)

Serena is going to crush Kim if she keeps her errors down. Don't know what happenned with Wolzenewski (bad spelling), but if she wins I could see her giving Serena some problems in the finals. Wolz plays a very steady game, and if she keeps it clean and force play at little getting more winners then normal, she might be able to take-out Sernea. Off course, it would help if Serena has an off day. -

I actually wanted a DelPotro Vs Federer Final from the begging. If Del can keep upping his game some he could be decent. 

Fooking Soderlin should have taken that macth. Dude choked in the last tie-breaker. If it went to a fifth set I'm sure he would have taken Federer.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 10, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Serena is going to crush Kim if she keeps her errors down. Don't know what happenned with Wolzenewski (bad spelling), but if she wins I could see her giving Serena some problems in the finals. Wolz plays a very steady game, and if she keeps it clean and force play at little getting more winners then normal, she might be able to take-out Sernea. Off course, it would help if Serena has an off day. -
> 
> I actually wanted a DelPotro Vs Federer Final from the begging. If Del can keep upping his game some he could be decent.
> 
> Fooking Soderlin should have taken that macth. Dude choked in the last tie-breaker. If it went to a fifth set I'm sure he would have taken Federer.



Yeah the Prince of Tennis live action movie! I LOL so hard when i saw that movie. I follow and like alot this anime, but that Live Action was just out of the charts! LOL


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 11, 2009)

^Fufu, that looked like lulz 

Curse the weather timing in NY. That was a fun match... and right in the middle of a tiebreak -_-


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 11, 2009)

Yup, what a shame! I hate when weather stops the matches...at least when they are being exciting! The weather kinda makes it more emotional and dramatic...each ball that hits the ground seems like a defiance to the opponent deepest skills.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 11, 2009)

Rain.....!!!!!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah. I was so looking forward to this fridays being one filled with some good tennis matches in the morning- early evening, but it looks like that won't happen. 

I feel sorry for the players. They have to wait hours in the stadium before tey are "allowed" to leave due to rain.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2009)

lol japan

they make up for their crapness in world sport (in real life) by making manga's and live action films in which they are awesome 

0:39 

they superimposed a nadal forehand into the film


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2009)

cry moar =p

If this goes on any longer I might actually start to wonder if Fed/Djoker aren't getting messed up by not playing any tennis in days and then having to launch into a GS semi


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2009)

lol Gonzo rolling over, no worries for rafa xD

yup, what a joke that was from Gonzo, terrible tennis


----------



## smurfette (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally managed to check out the us open. wow, Nadal got a haircut! He looks hot! oh yeah, he won his match.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol wtf was that? I didn't actually see the match but that score seems to indicate clearly that Rafa/Gonzo spent 30 minutes on the court after waiting for 2 days to get on it.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 12, 2009)

Well that's what happens if you make mistakes like Gonzalez. Seriously, he played terrible after the rain stopped. 
Anyway, i hope Nadal wins the semis and the final, so he can be the 2nd youngest player to win the career Grand Slam. 

But, of course i doubt that Nadal who's still not 100%, can win against Federer, especially on hard court.  But i still have hope.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 12, 2009)

Federer is on fire!!! So Nadal will have some trouble in getting past him, specially not being on his best!
But from this stage on they are always good matches, both in the male and female competitions.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 12, 2009)

Why'd you do it, Serena!?!

But damn, she got super-pissed at that lineman.  As much as I love Serena, that was very unsportsmanlike of her.  She'd been having a bad night and a bad match, sure, but you really can't let your temper get the best of you like that.  

Now I have no reason to watch the women's final


----------



## Nakor (Sep 12, 2009)

Ridiculous display by Serena. She foot faulted earlier in the match so it's not like it never happens to her. She was probably just pissed cause Clijsters was beating her. 

What's up with the announcer saying that you don't call foot faults in this situation. A foot fault is a foot fault no matter when it occurs. There isn't room for interpretation. 

I feel a little bad for clijsters though, since I think she would have beat Serena anyway. 

*eagerly awaiting the uncensored video of Serena cussing out the line judge*


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

It's kind of weird how the two Belgians have basically been the only ones to defeat the williams sister regularly over this past decade.  Too bad they decided to end their career so short.  Anyways, look forward to see Clijsters in the finals.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

Teacup said:


> Why'd you do it, Serena!?!
> 
> But damn, she got super-pissed at that lineman.  As much as I love Serena, that was very unsportsmanlike of her.  She'd been having a bad night and a bad match, sure, but you really can't let your temper get the best of you like that.
> 
> Now I have no reason to watch the women's final



haha, she was trying to "shove the ball up [her] ass" as a favor 

Seriously though, that sport and it's endorsers leave the game in the hands of dumb ass judges like that?   But there's not really any game where you can tell off the judge like that, but lol the judge was scared of her


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

loool Serena has always been the biggest sore loser on women's tennis side.  Always making up excuses for her loses, rarely congratulating the opponent etc, the fact is sometimes some players simply are better that night or better on that terrain or in better shape.   I wonder when the next time will be when she blows steam.    Probably one of the reasons I respect Venus so much is because of her immature little sister.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> haha, she was trying to "shove the ball up [her] ass" as a favor
> 
> Seriously though, that sport and it's endorsers leave the game in the hands of dumb ass judges like that?



How is the judge dumb? Serena broke a rule by foot faulting. Since her first serve was a fault she then lost the point. She could've just shrugged it off and played the next point but instead she got pissed and cussed out the judge, several times. The chair ump didn't even know it was happening til after Serena went back over and started yelling at her a second time. Since Serena got pissed after she lost the first set and broke her racquet, this was her SECOND unsportsmanlike penalty which is a point penalty. 

Are you implying that endorsers should control actual in-game actions?




> But there's not really any game where you can tell off the judge like that, but lol the judge was scared of her


I didn't think the judge was scared of her. May have been surprised at her outburst. I thought the judge handled it really well by not saying anything to Serena and only communicating to the chair ump after she was called over.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

Nakor said:


> How is the judge dumb? Serena broke a rule by foot faulting. Since her first serve was a fault she then lost the point. She could've just shrugged it off and played the next point but instead she got pissed and cussed out the judge, several times.



Seems serena was right  



> The initial foot fault that began the fireworks was a terrible call. It was unconscionable. It cannot be made at the end of any match, let alone in the semifinals of the U.S. Open. This isn't because a foot fault is a ridiculous call at that juncture (even though it is). *It's because it wasn't a foot fault. The replays show that Serena's foot was behind the line when she served. *You could make the argument that it was close but not close enough to make the call.



Republicans march on Washington

Poor serena.  Being that it was the final point for her, and she's a fierce competitor, i can understand how she would blow her top.  Fucking judge deserved a tennis ball up her ass


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

I've read various articles that say it was a footfault; it'll be interesting to see how many people try to gloss over it and save face for Serena by pretending that it was a bad call and that that somehow justifies her response. The LA times were pretty brutal in their assessment,

anyway good for Kim, knocks out one of the most unlikeable tennis players on tour. All that went to show is how horrible a sportswoman serena is.

Now to wreck Wozniacki, the queen of boredom


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAH FACK YOU SERENA!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 13, 2009)

Nic said:


> loool Serena has always been the biggest sore loser on women's tennis side.  Always making up excuses for her loses, rarely congratulating the opponent etc, the fact is sometimes some players simply are better that night or better on that terrain or in better shape.   I wonder when the next time will be when she blows steam.    Probably one of the reasons I respect Venus so much is because of her immature little sister.



Yeah Venus is much more classypek


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2009)

I feel bad for Venus. Everytime people talk about Serena's poor sportmanship, they use the term "Williams sisters" instead. Poor Venus get lumped in everytime. 

The first time I took notice of this was some finals between the sisters where Serena won. I could tell that Venus, although she lost, was genuinely happy for her sister and gave the most brilliant smile. Then came Wimbledon 2008 and Venus beat Serena in the finals. My goodness, Serena looked like she wanted to swallow up her own sister. Since then, I've always been an anti-Serena person.


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah Venus is much more classypek



I know, she's like a complete 180 from her sister.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2009)

Nic said:


> I know, she's like a complete 180 from her sister.



QFT


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> Seems serena was right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posting a Yahoo article to backup your claim of it not being a foot fault isn't credible. I can go on the internet and search for blogs talking about this who disagree and post those here too. It's the same thing, as Yahoo sports writers are *opinion* writers. Here is the paragraph you are refering too:



			
				Yahoo said:
			
		

> The initial foot fault that began the fireworks was a terrible call. It was unconscionable. It cannot be made at the end of any match, let alone in the semifinals of the U.S. Open. This isn't because a foot fault is a ridiculous call at that juncture (even though it is). It's because it wasn't a foot fault. The replays show that Serena's foot was behind the line when she served. You could make the argument that it was close but not close enough to make the call.



The fact he said you can't make a foot fault call at the end of match is beyond ridiculous. It is a fault no matter when in the match it occurs. it's not like the line judge was ignoring foot faults all match then decided to call one at the end for shits and giggles. this author is discrediting himself by saying that penalties should be called selectively. That's like saying that we won't call the second serve out(even though it was) because it's the last point of the match and we want to see a good point.

Also, what replay is he talking about? The only one I've seen was one where the camera is behind Serena and a conclusive call based on the replay can't be made. The line judge had a better view of the call than the camera did. During the serve, Serena shifted her foot towards the court as she was preparing to hit the ball. The camera shows the shift of the foot but not good enough for us to tell whether it was a foot fault. The call looks close to us based on a bad camera angle, but with the line judges angle, the call may not have been close.

Don't "poor serena" me, she would never even have lost the point and match for unsportsmanlike conduct if she didn't get pissed and break her racquet at the end of the first set.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2009)

More so than people adamant about it being a bad call when there's no conclusive evidence, I despise the people arguing that the foot fault should be overlooked because of the moment. Since when do the rules have to bow down to the circumstances? Did the rule book say, "foot fault should be called, unless it's nearing a break point, set point or a match point."? Ridiculous.


----------



## Godot (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree, that's like winning the match point on a ball that was out, but the other guy decides not to challenge the call, because of the 'moment'. Rules apply at all times.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

lol i enjoyed watching it

she deserves all she get :ho


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> I feel bad for Venus. Everytime people talk about Serena's poor sportmanship, they use the term "Williams sisters" instead. Poor Venus get lumped in everytime.
> 
> The first time I took notice of this was some finals between the sisters where Serena won. I could tell that Venus, although she lost, was genuinely happy for her sister and gave the most brilliant smile. Then came Wimbledon 2008 and Venus beat Serena in the finals. My goodness, Serena looked like she wanted to swallow up her own sister. Since then, I've always been an anti-Serena person.



She's done it after every loss that she's at at Winbledon, the French, Aussie, or US open.  She always moans and complains about her opponent, the calls, or making up excuses for herself.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2009)

Nic said:


> She's done it after every loss that she's at at Winbledon, the French, Aussie, or US open.  She always moans and complains about her opponent, the calls, or making up excuses for herself.



I remember her Wimbledon SF against Zheng Jie. She was obviously struggling(and losing) against Zheng in groundstrokes but her massive serves saved her from going into the 3rd set. In the post match interview though, she shrugged it off like it was an easy match by saying something like "you know, I didn't want to go into the 3rd set. I could have. But I felt like ending the match."

I felt uneasy at her response. But as you know, the subsequent finals was what made me really dislike her.



Gummyvites said:


> Del Potro needs to step his game!


Del Potro is doing fine it seems. Leading 4-1 right now.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Pony rides into the sunset with that first set.


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2009)

Goddamit, 

I want Nadal in the final, after a though five set against Del Potro, so that Fed would smack Nadal's ass in the final. 

No wait, Fed still has to beat the Djoker.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

its over sylar wins


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Pony has broken into a gallop, I really don't like the guy but damn he's hitting the ball hard. Rafa for his part isn't playing well and looks like he doesn't have a plan B


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

sylar did well against fed in FO, wasnt he up in that? then got raped


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> sylar did well against fed in FO, wasnt he up in that? then got raped


I think that was the match where he was very very close, but then just ran out of gas.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Demolished by Pony


----------



## smurfette (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't watch the Serena vs. Clijsters match but damn I wish I did now. It sounded pretty entertaining. 




Cesc Fabregas said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH FACK YOU SERENA!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

i swear to god

he best play liek that tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

He'll still lose if he plays Fed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

Moridin said:


> He'll still lose if he plays Fed



yeah, he probably played the game of his life today!

then hell go bend over tomorrow 

lol i just noticed in that serena vid! when serena says ''I didnt say ill kill you'' you can hear shouts from the crowd saying ''YES YOU DID!!!''


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol i just noticed in that serena vid! when serena says ''I didnt say ill kill you'' you can hear shouts from the crowd saying ''YES YOU DID!!!''



Thank you for pointing that out. It's hilarious.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> yeah, he probably played the game of his life today!
> 
> then hell go bend over tomorrow



I doubt he'll bend over, Fed's just a different type of player compared to Rafa.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> yeah, he probably played the game of his life today!
> 
> then hell go bend over tomorrow
> 
> lol i just noticed in that serena vid! when serena says ''I didnt say ill kill you'' you can hear shouts from the crowd saying ''YES YOU DID!!!''


Yeah us New Yorkers are like that


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

Moridin said:


> I doubt he'll bend over, Fed's just a different type of player compared to Rafa.



true

but if he gets battered in 3 sets 

my bad, lets not dismiss the Djoker


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 13, 2009)

federer better win...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> true
> 
> but if he gets battered in 3 sets
> 
> my bad, lets not dismiss the Djoker



If Djokovic wins today I'll be so annoyed =p 

I'm not fond of him, he's not been playing great tennis, and Fed destroyed him in Cinci. If Fed plays well I really can't see him losing but...we'll see :/


----------



## Segan (Sep 13, 2009)

It's weird, now that Federer and Nadal aren't playing against each other in the finals like they used to.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

It's not like they've ever played each other at the USO before so it doesn't feel so odd to me right now; in fact if Roger does beat Novak it'll feel almost identical to last year vs Murrays rising star


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> It's weird, now that Federer and Nadal aren't playing against each other in the finals like they used to.



lol its the 3rd GS in arow................

 since nadal made fed cry like a bitch 

i remember the AO of 08, people were like, its over, nadal-fed final.............and we got tsonga-djokovic instead!!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

^ In April Rafa was 4-0 against Del Potro, Del Potro's won their last 3 meetings. I'd back him to get one back against Djokovic if they play


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> More so than people adamant about it being a bad call when there's no conclusive evidence, I despise the people arguing that the foot fault should be overlooked because of the moment. Since when do the rules have to bow down to the circumstances? Did the rule book say, "foot fault should be called, unless it's nearing a break point, set point or a match point."? Ridiculous.



It happens all the time in sports that minor technicalities are ignored in favor of letting a good competition come to a conclusion between the competitors.  Happens in pretty much every sport, and there is immense subjectivity and wiggle room.  If you are saying it's inconclusive and serena has a near flawless record of not foot faulting, and she is the greatest women's tennis champ ever, i'm inclined to believe serena.

As they say, hater's will hate.  The tennis commentary is proof that people can't stand teh greatest woman tennis player ever


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Can I say I told you so =p

Nole handed it straight back, this is terrible so far



narutosimpson said:


> As they say, hater's will hate.  The tennis commentary is proof that people can't stand teh greatest woman tennis player ever



I don't think anyone really has a bad word to say about Steffi Graf ^^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

steffi graf is better than serena ? in what way? u think tiger woods isn't the greatest golfer ever?  Larry bird was greater than MJ???


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> steffi graf is better than serena ? in what way? u think tiger woods isn't the greatest golfer ever?  Larry bird was greater than MJ???



Sure; 22 singles GS titles, won all 4 slams 4 times each, Calendar year golden slam (all GS + Olympic gold in one Calendar year), 377 weeks at number 1, etc etc...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah i don't know shit about tennis , did they ever play each other?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

They played in 1999, which I think was the last year of Steffi's career and the first year Serena won a GS, they're 1 all head to head with both matches having gone three sets (and yes i had to look that up =p)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah but who won? if u don't mind saving me a search


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

That would be the 1 all part =p

they've both beaten the other once


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2009)

It's either Steffi Graff or Martina Navratilova, being the best women tennisplayer. 

If you say Monica Seles, before that horrible accident, well I can't disagree with that person.

Edit: Fedgod, just won the 1st set.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Quality has picked up some towards the end of the set, Fed is -as usual- great in the big moments. Really nice forehand return to get those set points.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2009)

i have a hard time believing someones top 3 doesn't have a williams sister in it, but whatever.


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i have a hard time believing someones top 3 doesn't have a williams sister in it, but whatever.



But by your own admission, you said that you don't follow tennis. And I assume that you are an American? 

I'm not saying that I adore Graff, Navratilova or Seles. I haven't followed these women. 

My favorite players are: Justine Henin (who retired, unfortunately), Kuznetsova (ugly, but who cares). 

I don't like women tennis much, but V. Williams has definitely sportmanship inside her, even if she loses. Serena is the younger, more spoiled (hot), sista.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 13, 2009)

LMAO ah, Djokovic


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> But by your own admission, you said that you don't follow tennis. And I assume that you are an American?
> 
> I'm not saying that I adore Graff, Navratilova or Seles. I haven't followed these women.
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> LOL



Have you seen that ass and tits? 

You must be gay, if you don't get a boner.  


And Federer just won the 2nd set.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Fed just seems to always find some silly shots when he needs them, it's crazy.

Breaks to take the second set, gotta think the match is done now


----------



## kayanathera (Sep 13, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> As they say, hater's will hate.  The tennis commentary is proof that people can't stand *teh greatest woman tennis player ever*


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 13, 2009)

Dammit Djokovic can be so frustrating sometimes

Edit: The shot to get to match point from Federer... just gtfo... no really


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2009)

Roger Federer won in straight sets. 

R. Federer - J. Del Potro  TOMORROW 

And now the women finals (I'm not gonna watch it, too tired). 

Go go Clijsters.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

WTF DID I JUST SEE

Fed really is god sometimes, what a way to bring up 3 match points, a tweener passing shot. Just genius sometimes xD

Fed takes it in 3. Roll on the win


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2009)

Federer is godly. That shot to get to match point was sooo ridiculous. 

Did anyone else hear the Darth Vader theme being played after Federer won?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

djokovic you SUCK!!!


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> djokovic you SUCK *Roger Federer's *****!!!



Fixed.


----------



## Savior (Sep 13, 2009)

9.5/10 for Roger's performance. If he plays like this tommorow DelPotro better watch out especially considering the head to head performance.

The 2nd to last shot truly was amazing though...need some gifs of that.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

higher quality version


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

im sorry, not the best shot in history

THIS was the ebst shot in history


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2009)

Tomorrow's gonna be epic if Del Potro plays like today.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> im sorry, not the best shot in history
> 
> THIS was the ebst shot in history


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Sick shot by Fed.  But I think seen better from him though.  But this was special.



yeah, it was just the novelty factor!

the point he did after that nadal point from the video was probably better

championship point, first serve..................unstoppable return ace down the line

the shot was stunning!!


----------



## kayanathera (Sep 13, 2009)

OH REALLY!? CHECK THIS OUTThe Tradgedy of the hyped Samurai..


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Rafa hit a better running forehand against Verdasco at the AO. It's not like I agreed with that videos title, I just wanted to share a slightly more HQ version of some Fed magic T_T


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2009)

^lol I feel sorry for Roddick. I really do. His only fault is being born in the same age as Federer and Nadal.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Serena really fucked up. Damn, sure im a kim supporter but I would of prefered if the game went on.

but yeah she snapped.

onwards to number one for belgium again 

Rumors are starting here that henin is thinking about returning next year


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Rumors are starting here that henin is thinking about returning next year



Really? An interview with her asking about Clijster's return seems to indicate she's pretty uninterested in tennis right now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2009)

that video was more due to roddicks incompetence then feds WIN, 

that verdasco semi was epic, i actually skipped lectures at uni and watched  the match on the net in the library


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Really? An interview with her asking about Clijster's return seems to indicate she's pretty uninterested in tennis right now.



I know a friend of henin who said that she has been thinking about coming back since she is getting pumped after seeing clijsters kicking ass.

She might do it or she might not

but it would be awesome

clijsters VS henin finals ftw


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I know a friend of henin who said that she has been thinking about coming back since she is getting pumped after seeing clijsters kicking ass.



Well that's sure a reliable source of information...xD


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

It just feels inevitable for Federer to win the open again.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Well that's sure a reliable source of information...xD



I know isn't it great? :ho


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice to see Clijsters winning the first set.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like Clijsters is going to win this one. serving for the match.

wozniacki is sure nice to look at though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2009)

there we go clijsters kicked ass again

I love the smash match point

The things she achieved

Third tennis playing mom to win a grandslam ever
only player who got a wildcard and WON the grandslam
and she is also the only person that isn't in the top 10 to win a grandslam

its perfect


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2009)

loool yeah, being Belgian I'm really happy with this.  I knew that at the top of her game she could beat anyone but never expected her to reach that peak so fast.  It's a great Cinderella story. Hopefully, Henin who was an even better player will come out of retirement soon.  After they left, it was really all williams sisters again.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2009)

aha a fellow belgian where you be from


----------



## Savior (Sep 14, 2009)

It sure sucks that the final got pushed to a monday. Can't really skip the 1st day of classes to watch...wish the match was being played later than 4 pm too.


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> aha a fellow belgian where you be from



Born in Brussels. lived there a year. moved to Luxembourg for four years.  Then lived in Arlon for seven, before moving to the US.


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2009)

Moridin said:


> higher quality version


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkk.

I missed that shot from Federer because I was at freakin' work.  I was so tired when I came home I even forgot the Open was on tonight.  Adulthood sucks

But damn, that was an incredible shot.  How that made it over the net, I will never know.  

Who wants to bet that he plays the finals in Sith colors (black and red)?  Any takers?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Djokovic's expression when that ball makes it over the net past him is classic.  Dammit, I knew he didn't have the qualifications to take on Darth Federer.  His hatred isn't strong enough to defeat the Dark Side yet


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2009)

There's nothing you can do against that, it's just pure skills and great timing.


----------



## smurfette (Sep 14, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> there we go clijsters kicked ass again
> 
> I love the smash match point
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this!! I'm so happy for her! I didn't watch the whole match. I started watching in the second set. I love that match point. And as Nic said/typed, it is a great Cinderella story!

as for Fed vs. Djo match, I haven't finish watching it yet. I taped it. From what I've seen so far, it's pretty good.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2009)

omg

Federer...  That was amazing.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

I missed the Clijsters match caused of lectures. But I'm really happy for her. Been rooting for her since the beginning of the tourny.

I'm gonna watch Fed's match later. Even if it means getting up at 4am and having an 830am lecture tomorrow.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 14, 2009)

Savior said:


> It sure sucks that the final got pushed to a monday. Can't really skip the 1st day of classes to watch...wish the match was being played later than 4 pm too.



Yeah, seriously. I have work til 6, and with the Federer is playing I might miss the whole thing. Why can't they schedule the match for a 8pm time on Monday instead. It would attract alot more viewers.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Because if they have it at 8pm they start to lose the EU audience I presume; I mean I'd be up and watching the final if it started at 1am, but I'm sure as hell that a good bulk of the European audience would be struggling to tune in for a match that could last several hours if they have work the next day.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 14, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Because if they have it at 8pm they start to lose the EU audience I presume; I mean I'd be up and watching the final if it started at 1am, but I'm sure as hell that a good bulk of the European audience would be struggling to tune in for a match that could last several hours if they have work the next day.



oh yeah. good call on the start time then. just sucks for us in the US


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG i just now have oportunity to comment on Del Potro incredible win! HE demolished Nadal in his own demolishing game. It was clear Nadal wasnt at his best phisically and during the match it was clear the mentally he also got affected. I'm sure the final will be awesome between someone as methodical as federer and the cold and calm Del Potro.
As for the femal final, i guess experience won it.  Kim was just amazing, even when she had those service games broken in the beggining.


----------



## Buster (Sep 14, 2009)

Damn Nadal got owned. Too bad, I thought I would see another Federer - Nadal final.

But nowadays the finals are Federer - [random] finals.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2009)

lol serena got fined 10.000 bucks


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

Buster said:


> Damn Nadal got owned. Too bad, I thought I would see another Federer - Nadal final.
> 
> But nowadays the finals are Federer - [random] finals.



Federer and Nadal don't meet that often outside of French Open anyway. Twice on Wimbledon(?) and once in Aussie Open.

But this speaks volumes for Fed's consistency. Although Nadal momentarily surpassed Fed last year, Fed ends up being the one who gets to the SF/finals time after time after time. In fact, I'm more interested in him continuing his consecutives SFs streak than actually winning a GS nowadays. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> lol serena got fined 10.000 bucks


It costs a couple bucks to buy 3 tennis balls. But apparently it costs much more to shove it down someone's throat. And that's before you even get to actually do it.


----------



## Federer (Sep 14, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> Federer and Nadal don't meet that often outside of French Open anyway. *Twice on Wimbledon(?)* and once in Aussie Open.
> 
> But this speaks volumes for Fed's consistency. Although Nadal momentarily surpassed Fed last year, Fed ends up being the one who gets to the SF/finals time after time after time. In fact, I'm more interested in him continuing his consecutives SFs streak than actually winning a GS nowadays.
> 
> ...



Make it three. 

Fed won 2-1 on grass (on Wimbledon). I can't wait for the final. Such an awesome year for Federer. 

He can also tie or break Andre Agassi's record of 17 masters titles (Federer has 16, Nadal 15!!), win the tour finals and equal Sampras/Lendl. And obviously still continuing being no.1 and surpassing Pete Sampras record of 286 weeks total. 

It's good to be Federer, who also surpassed $ 50 mln bucks of prize money. And to think that he earns more money with sponsors/commercials etc.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

Is Federer a big spender? I've no idea how his personal life is. But then again, I've never heard any negative news of him resulting from too much partying like getting cocaine indirectly inside your stomach. 

To be able to maintain top form over such a long period of time, I assume he has a very strong self-discipline in living his life.


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2009)

Tied up - Del Potro's got the momentum, anybody watching?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

All his money is being saved against the day he proceeds with his plan for world domination.

You heard it here first, people


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Fed is playing awful tennis. He dictated for the first set and a half and suddenly his level dropped right off. Craptastic


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

:amazed

Federer, what are you doing?!

P.S. Was right in guessing Federer would play the finals wearing Sith colors  I seriously think he took a liking to that nickname.


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2009)

He's, for the most part, right now, getting mauled by Del Potro.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy shit, Federer just cussed out the judge on national TV.  He was upset about the judge still letting Del Potro challenge that last shot, and for the judge telling him to be quiet.  

I knew it.  The Dark Side is strong in that one


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahah fed broke back

and then Pony buckled and folded, 2 DF's back to back to get broken and lose the set lolol.

Fed's anger was too much for the pony


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2009)

I think that was the weirdest set of tennis I've seen in a while - Del Potro pushes Federer around for the better part of 9 games and then loses his grip at the last moment.

Federer's gonna need to step it up and finish it in the 4th set or he's in big trouble.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Moridin said:


> Ahah fed broke back
> 
> and then Pony buckled and folded, 2 DF's back to back to get broken and lose the set lolol.





Yeah, Federer seems kinda pissed now.  This next set just might be the final one.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

federer should get DQ'ed for foul language


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Pony should stop getting his confirmation on whether to challenge or not from his box =p


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

sylar can do what he wants

this is why non fed fans dislike fed

the arrogance

you never see nadal bitch


----------



## TDM (Sep 14, 2009)

Federer has to stay away from that ferocious forehand - that shit's got like, no spin on it, all direction and speed on it.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> Federer has to stay away from that ferocious forehand - that shit's got like, no spin on it, all direction.



That is a very nasty forehand, isn't it?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> sylar can do what he wants
> 
> this is why non fed fans dislike fed
> 
> ...



Eh he's bitched about umpires before when they've called him on taking too much time between points. 

The umpire handled that situation poorly imo; Fed had a legit claim that DelPo is taking too long and getting confirmation on whether or not to challenge from the box, and instead of taking the time to explain things to Roger he ends up telling him to be quiet? That's not the way to handle the players, particularly in a tight final xD

===

Fed's bp conversion rate is hideous today


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow.  Del Potro is playing very nicely, tonight.  I really wouldn't mind seeing him win this thing.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

DEL POTROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Jesus, NY fans are douches huh.

Pony showing some good heart to take it to five now. I maintain that the match is pretty crap


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

So many DF's today. Can't believe he's lost both tiebreaks as well, he's normally so tight in them


----------



## fakund1to (Sep 14, 2009)

stop dick riding, It's a freaking good match, sorry your fed isn't winning.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

come on sylar!!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

maybe my Tsonga, or my Monfils, or my Haas. Not really my Fed,though yeah I don't like Del Potro.

My point mainly being, it's not a "freaking good" match; Fed is playing poorly, serve is all over the place, converted bp's miserably, and is making a lot of errors. DelPotro is playing a decent match, but he's made more UEs than he has winners too.

Overall quality hasn't been great, there's some drama there though I'll give it that


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

lol this is just ike the AO final 

cry................you know you want to


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

He may very well do =p


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2009)

looks like del potro's gonna win this... 

well either player is fine for me...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

tbh

i still wont discount fed

its only 1 break


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

true, it'd be pretty heartbreaking for pony if fed got the break back and then finally won a tiebreak to take the match or something.

that said, I think pony is unlikely to let it slip the way they're both playing. He'll have to get seriously tight for that to happen


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2009)

federer's giving del potro too many free points... what i've noticed in a lot of the games he's lost is his very high unforced errors count... :S


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah, Feds UEs are actually exceeding his winners which is very rare for him


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2009)

one more game from del potro and it's over...


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, Federer has let a lot of those points get away from him.  He couldn't find much of an answer for Del Potro's forehand, and that just seemed to seep through to the rest of his game.

He needs to go to a dark, quiet place and concentrate on focusing his hatred and rage if he wants the Dark Side to rise again.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2009)

Woot Del Potro Won!

edit: Time to see Fed cry


----------



## Savior (Sep 14, 2009)

I dunno what to say...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats Del Potro it is then, impressive for such a young guy.

Beats Murray to the GS as well heh


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

*tips hat to Del Potro*

I'm not gonna downgrade the achievement.  He played well tonight, and he got the result of that.    

Good job, Del Po


----------



## Savior (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats to Del potro though . He seems like a nice enough guy and I love his style of Tennis way more than Nadal/Murray etc.

He deserved the win and Federer just didn't play his best for whatever reason.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

SYlar deserves it

to beat rafa and roger back to back.................you cant say he dont deserve it!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> SYlar deserves it
> 
> to beat rafa and roger back to back.................you cant say he dont deserve it!





Holy shit, I just got the Sylar reference now.  I've been hearing it for days and I was like...



Then his mental image suddenly just popped into my head and lulz insued.  

So, Sylar defeated Darth Federer?  Guess we know who's more evil,now


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 14, 2009)

I forgive Del Po for beating Rafa since he took out Federer. Fed must be crushed in every tourney from here on out. He doesn't need any more majors.


----------



## Zhiyao (Sep 14, 2009)

that darth vadar music definitely jinxed FED WTF


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> SYlar deserves it
> 
> to beat rafa and roger back to back.................you cant say he dont deserve it!



yeah, you can't take anything away from him, certainly not after beating the top 2 players in the world.

it'll be fun to see what the british press make of this given delpo and murrays history, along with the parallels between this years tourny and last years


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy shit, that was a wild match. lol @ the 4th set tiebreak moment of madness.

I am not as sad as I thought I'd be. I guess after RG, it's all okay. Del Potro was so stunned, it was adorable. <3


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

s Rhaella <3

No tears from Roger, I'm proud xD


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 14, 2009)

Moridin said:


> s Rhaella <3
> 
> No tears from Roger, I'm proud xD



XD

My thoughts exactly.

I was trying to decide how I'd react if he started crying again. I figured I'd probably forgive him in a day or two, but I'm glad it wasn't put to the test. XD


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

My hats off to Del Potro. He played an absolutely brilliant match. lol, Darth Federer should have said "The force is strong in this one" during the award ceremony. 



Rhaella said:


> Holy shit, that was a wild match. lol @ the 4th set tiebreak moment of madness.
> 
> I am not as sad as I thought I'd be. I guess after RG, it's all okay. Del Potro was so stunned, it was adorable. <3


It does seem that way. Federer himself didn't seem to be bothered much afterwards.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Fed had a chance.  His 1st serve percentage was awful.  Most of his  clutch points depends on it.  I wish he used his Godly Forehand Slice more but Del Potro was rocket launching too often.



For sure, Feds just a whole different animal when that first serve is working, makes him so much tougher to break.



Rhaella said:


> XD
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I was trying to decide how I'd react if he started crying again. I figured I'd probably forgive him in a day or two, but I'm glad it wasn't put to the test. XD



haha, I'd have...well I dunno, probably gone to bed annoyed at Fed rather than (somewhat) happy for DelPo. I must say he won me over a little with his emotions during his speech (even if I understood none of the Spanish)





HugeGuy said:


> My hats off to Del Potro. He played an absolutely brilliant match. lol, Darth Federer should have said "The force is strong in this one" during the award ceremony.



Darth Fed got taken out by Juan Martin Del Skywalker


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 14, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> It does seem that way. Federer himself didn't seem to be bothered much afterwards.



More than a tiny bit, I think, but not enough to be anything but classy about losing. 'Bout time too, though it's understandable when it's Nadal, maybe. 



Moridin said:


> haha, I'd have...well I dunno, probably gone to bed annoyed at Fed rather than (somewhat) happy for DelPo. I must say he won me over a little with his emotions during his speech (even if I understood none of the Spanish)





Same here. Though I'd have only been slightly annoyed, I think. Plus a growing gnawing disappointment later on, maybe.

I loved DelPo's timid questions concerning whether or not he could speak in Spanish. (He basically just thanked everybody, btw. I don't remember the exact content, and I missed a part when the crowd started screaming, since my Spanish isn't good enough to make out words through something like that. XD)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Holy shit, I just got the Sylar reference now.  I've been hearing it for days and I was like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







scary........isnt it?!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2009)

Seems like hennin will be coming back. apparently she is going to give a interview about her return and she has ordered 16 new competition quality tennis rackets(the same amount she had when she competed)

she also is doing several exibition matches and has said that she got tired of her new life


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats to Del Potro, I'll be watching a replay of this match


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

About time Henin comes back.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 14, 2009)

My god, it's like a revolving door.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 15, 2009)

Bravo Del Potro. Sure Roger didn't have his A-game, but ending a 5 year streak is pretty awesome. Kinda wanted Roge to keep it going, but I guess it's good to let the lesser-knowns get their time in too 



Vegitto-kun said:


> Seems like hennin will be coming back. apparently she is going to give a interview about her return and she has ordered 16 new competition quality tennis rackets(the same amount she had when she competed)
> 
> she also is doing several exibition matches and has said that she got tired of her new life



Haha, I sure hope it all materializes. She was my first favorite womens player when I began following tennis.


----------



## Federer (Sep 15, 2009)

It's a shame that Federer lost,

his service let him down, Del Potro started awful, but he dominated the last part of the game. Although it's kinda retarted from Del Potro to challenge that late often. The umpire sucked, the rules are pretty clear, challenge as fast as possible and not when you are walking to your seat. 

Congrats Del Potro.


----------



## Godot (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats DP. He deserved to win that match. Though it's a shame he didn't play Murray in the quarter-finals. That way, he could have wiped out no.1,2 and 3 all in one go


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 15, 2009)

lol murray

did he even make the 2nd week?!


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol murray
> 
> did he even make the 2nd week?!



For now, if anyone starts rambling about how awesome Murray is...I'll just ask.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Sep 15, 2009)

Del Potro was just awesome! Even starting quite off he got over it and made it a hell of a game and leading Federer to commit unusual mistakes (many double fouls in the service).
Anyways i was about to brake something when that old guy (dont remember the name) at the prize giving didnt want to let Del Potro make is personal speech in spanish..."We are short on time!" and then he started mentioning the sponsors and so on...what a lack of respect and credit for what DP just had conquered instants ago with 20 years old winning someone has Federer in the Grand Slam final.


----------



## Nic (Sep 16, 2009)

well yesterday's match was quite a stunner.  I'm actually quite glad federer lost.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 16, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> Del Potro was just awesome! Even starting quite off he got over it and made it a hell of a game and leading Federer to commit unusual mistakes (many double fouls in the service).
> Anyways i was about to brake something when that old guy (dont remember the name) at the prize giving didnt want to let Del Potro make is personal speech in spanish..."We are short on time!" and then he started mentioning the sponsors and so on...what a lack of respect and credit for what DP just had conquered instants ago with 20 years old winning someone has Federer in the Grand Slam final.



Heh, yeah I felt bad for DP the first time he was denied. At least he tried again and was able to get some words in. It's great since his peeps up in the high seats might not understand much of the English. He can barely get his English out at times xD

Anyway, I'm curious what you guys think of the foreign language speeches. I thought Del Potro's was fine, but the day before I got a little anxious with Wozniaki's. She was the loser and then she tried to talk up a storm - requesting 2 languages after the English. I found that a little excessive. Klijsters didn't request her language (did she?) and Federer never has afaik.

I've always liked how tennis incorporates so many countries and subsequently so many languages, but I hope no one ever goes beyond what Wozniaki did. That'd be over the top imo, especially for the loser. It takes the spotlight away from the winner. There are times and places for drawn out loser speeches.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 19, 2009)

Davis Cup Final: Spain vs Czech Republic.

Let´s go, to win our 2nd consecutive title


----------



## Godot (Sep 22, 2009)

Henin is coming back 

Are you watching, Williams sisters? Coz the belgian girls are gonna shit all over you


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2009)

And henin is coming back starting the australian open

FUCK she just couldn't let kim have some glory


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 23, 2009)

to be honest, henin shouldnt have retired in the first place!

no way would you STAY retired at such a young age!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2009)

I know one thing

the william sisters are shitting their pants now


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm so gonna watch the Aussie Open next year.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2009)

Belgian final for the win


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 28, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Belgian final for the win



That would be awesome


----------



## Federer (Oct 10, 2009)

Cilic beat Nadal in China Open.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 10, 2009)

He didn't just beat, he beat him down in pretty spectacular fashion.

Beijing final = Cilic vs Djokovic
Tokyo final = Tsonga vs Youzhny

If either Cilic or Tsonga win they really get into the year end finals picture


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 10, 2009)

GO TSONGA!!! That guy is the most exciting player on the tour right now.


----------



## Federer (Oct 11, 2009)

Tsonga won Japan Open and Djokovic won China Open. 

Next tournament will be the Masters in Shanghai.


----------



## Federer (Oct 18, 2009)

Davydenko defeated Rafael Nadal in the finals of the Masters. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3lw7MjJqsg[/YOUTUBE]

Davydenko was MASTER. 

His wife doesn't look that bad either.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 18, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk, you don´t like Nadal, you wanted Barça to lose CL final...do you have something against Spain? 

Also, when is the Davis Cup Final between Spain and the Czech Republic?


----------



## Federer (Oct 18, 2009)

El Torero said:


> Juracule Mihawk, you don?t like Nadal, you wanted Bar?a to lose CL final...do you have something against Spain?



Nothing against Spain, I just dislike Nadal, Barcelona shouldn't have even be in the finals, they got lucky that Tom Henning ?vreb? was the referee, that retard, he should have gave Chelsea 2 penalties and no red card to the Bar?a player. 



> Also, when is the Davis Cup Final between Spain and the Czech Republic?



04 DEC - 06 DEC.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 18, 2009)

Don´t support the Czechs, Spain deserves to win the Davis Cup 

:ho


----------



## Federer (Oct 18, 2009)

El Torero said:


> Don?t support the Czechs, Spain deserves to win the Davis Cup
> 
> :ho



To be honest, I don't care about the Davis Cup, I rather enjoy single play in GS, Masters, ATP 500 etc. 

But didn't Spain won it last year? Wouldn't it be fair if the Czechs win it? I mean, they don't have outstanding players like Spain, that can win a GS etc. 

Don't you feel pity for them?


----------



## Yashiiro (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anybody know when Federer will start playing in the ATP-tournaments?


----------



## Federer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yashiiro said:


> Does anybody know when Federer will start playing in the ATP-tournaments?



Yep,

the GOAT will play in the Davidoff Swiss Indoors in Basel, Switzerland, it will be held at 31. October - 8. November. 

So, soon, very soon.


----------



## Yashiiro (Oct 21, 2009)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Yep,
> 
> the GOAT will play in the Davidoff Swiss Indoors in Basel, Switzerland, it will be held at 31. October - 8. November.
> 
> So, soon, very soon.



Ah, great! Can't wait. Up to no. *16*.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 21, 2009)

is murray still out with 'a sprained wrist'?!


----------



## Godot (Nov 23, 2009)

ATP Tour Finals at London

A: Federer, Murray, Del Potro, Verdasco
B: Nadal, Djokovic, Davydenko, Soderling

Current results:

Murray beat Del Potro 6-3 3-6 6-2
Federer beat Verdasco 4-6 7-5 6-1

Soderling beat Nadal (lol) 6-4 6-4
Djokovic vs. Davydenko next


----------



## Federer (Nov 23, 2009)

*THE SOD -VS- RAFA*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNAIegNjNM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 23, 2009)

hey guys 

































and the best till last


----------



## Godot (Nov 24, 2009)

The Novak beat Davydenko 3-6 6-4 7-5

Murray vs Federer next


----------



## Federer (Nov 24, 2009)

Federer and Nadal, badass mofo's. 

Federer and Nadal practised together, for the first time, it was only 1 set and Roger beat him with 6-3. 

Link-up play here says otherwise :ho

Unfortunately, I can't find any links of the entire practice match. 



Lol, Beatles.


----------



## Godot (Nov 24, 2009)

Del Potro 6-4 3-6 5-4 Verdasco

Been a good match. Verdasco just broke back, so its anyone's game right now.

EDIT: It's deciding tie-break time


----------



## Felt (Nov 24, 2009)

Murray match is just starting, Federer broke opening service game!

and now murray broke back, 1-1


----------



## Federer (Nov 24, 2009)

*FedGOAT WON*

R. Federer - A. Murray 3-6, 6-3, 6-1


----------



## Felt (Nov 24, 2009)

I missed most the match because the picture was lost due to bad weather.   Federer looked good from what I saw.


----------



## Federer (Nov 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gejVypJm5K0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Godot (Nov 25, 2009)

Soderling beat the Novak 

That means Federer and Soderling through to the semis.


----------



## Federer (Nov 25, 2009)

Godot said:


> Soderling beat the Novak
> 
> That means *Federer* and Soderling through to the semis.



Not quite, Murray and Del Potro have both still chances to make the semi's instead of Federer. Both players won 1 match, if Del Potro beats Federer and Murray beats Verdasco in straight sets, Federer can still end in the group. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KSaW0tRw8Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The Djoker got his ass handed to S?derling.


----------



## Godot (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe, but imo Murray isn't consistent enough to beat someone of Verdasco's quality in straight sets. There will always be a time period in the match where every part of his game (especially his serve) suddenly self-destructs. It actually gets quite funny after a while


----------



## Federer (Nov 25, 2009)

Nadal also lost his second match, against Davydenko. 

1-6, 6-7


----------



## Zhiyao (Nov 26, 2009)

so is fed able to beat Sod 12 times in a row?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 26, 2009)

NADAL!!!


----------



## Godot (Nov 26, 2009)

Nadal needs a long rest after this. Hasn't been the same since his injury.


----------



## Godot (Nov 26, 2009)

Murray vs Verdasco: 6-4 6-7 6-6 Deciding tie-break.. and Murray wins 

Now it's DelFed time


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 26, 2009)

So Fed and Del Pony are through, while Murray is out?



I hate round robin.


----------



## Felt (Nov 26, 2009)

Well damn I didn't see that coming


----------



## Deichan (Nov 26, 2009)

that is  a surprise....


----------



## Federer (Nov 26, 2009)

Federer lost, but is he through?


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 26, 2009)

More like the fix was in.  



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Federer lost, but is he through?



Yes.


----------



## Federer (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice, 

as the no.1 or no. 2? I hope he's no. 2, if the Sod become no. 1 in the other group, they face off in the semi's. Sod can't beat Fed. :ihope

Edit: Nevermind, he's no.1 from his group. He either face Djokovic or Davydenko, I hope the latter.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 27, 2009)

oh nadal............

its the Fixers to win


----------



## Godot (Nov 27, 2009)

That's almost worrying to hear Nadal hasn't won a single set...

But still, Davdydenko vs Soderling, last of the group matches, next.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 27, 2009)

If Kolya wins, Djoker is out.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Godot (Nov 28, 2009)

Federer vs Davydenko: Nikolay takes the first set 6-2 

EDIT: It's now 2-6 6-4. Deciding set.

EDIT2: Davydenko wins 6-2 4-6 5-7. I kinda hope he wins now.


----------



## Felt (Nov 28, 2009)

Were Federer and Nadal below par or did they just not put everything into it? 



Cesc Fabregas said:


>



The doesn't look very safe.


----------



## Godot (Nov 28, 2009)

Federer was playing ok, but not his best against Davydenko. Nadal's game atm is a complete shambles; he needs a long break to get back to 100% again.

@Cesc: they fail at voyeurism


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 28, 2009)

nadal has been piss poor all week
fed has been at 70% at best

NiDav has to be the fave now

lol at federGAY crying AGAIN!!!


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 29, 2009)

Kolya beat Fed?!?  

Color me shocked; he always manages to find a way to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.

1 - 12

I guess it had to happen sometime.


----------



## Godot (Nov 29, 2009)

The final:

Currently Del Potro 3-6 Davydenko

EDIT: *It's Over. Nikolay Davydenko wins 6-3 6-4*


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 29, 2009)

Seemed to be a pretty straightforward match for Davydenko, Del Potro really didn't seem to have the energy to make it an even contest.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 4, 2009)

Today starts the great final of Davis Cup: Spain vs Czech republic


----------



## El Torero (Dec 5, 2009)

Spain winning 2-0 again thanks to Nadal and Ferrer.

Oh snap, world champions for second consecutive year


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2009)

I still maintain that the davis cup is crap. Worst thing in tennis imo >_>


----------



## El Torero (Dec 6, 2009)

Spain 5-0 Czech Republic


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 6, 2009)

5-0


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 1, 2010)

Fererer: 12
S?derling: 1

Tomorrow awaits Nadal or Ferrer. And we all know that Sod > Nadal.


----------



## Godot (Jan 1, 2010)

Fed can't even beat the Sod 13 times. What a crap tennis player he is.

This is solid proof that Sod > Fed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 8, 2010)

belgian final. henin VS clijsters will kick ass

wickmayer also being in a final. 

Belgium is going to kick ass and chew bubblegum.

too bad our male players suck


----------



## Federer (Jan 9, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Fererer: 12
> Söderling: 1



Actually it's still 12 - 0, since Roger and Robin played an exhibition. 

Davydenko beat Nadal in 0 - 6, 7 - 6, 6 - 4. 
He also leads in their head to head confrontations.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2010)

belgians are raping tennis at the moment :ho


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 14, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Actually it's still 12 - 0, since Roger and Robin played an exhibition.


Says the loser


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 15, 2010)

Australian Open 2010 Women's Draw


1ST QTR

*Serena Williams USA (1)* v Urszula Radwanska POL
Petra Kvitova CZE v Jill Craybas USA
Qualifier v Andrea Petkovic GER
Ayumi Morita JPN v *Carla Suarez Navarro ESP (32)*

*Sabine Lisicki GER (21)* v Petra Martic CRO
Varvara Lepchenko USA v Alberta Brianti ITA
Kristina Barrois GER v Akgul Amanmuradova UZB
Qualifier v *Samantha Stosur AUS (13)*

*Vera Zvonareva RUS (9)* v Kristina Kucova SVK
Kai-Chen Chang TPE v Iveta Benesova CZE
Qualifier v Gisela Dulko ARG
Qualifier v *Ana Ivanovic SRB (20)*

*Elena Vesnina RUS (28)* v Tathiana Garbin ITA
Kimiko Date Krumm JPN v Yaroslava Shvedova KAZ
Stefanie Voegele SUI v Melinda Czink HUN
Stephanie Cohen-Aloro FRA v *Victoria Azarenka BLR (7)*


2ND QTR

*Caroline Wozniacki DEN (4)* v Aleksandra Wozniak CAN
Tamira Paszek AUT v Julia Goerges GER
Galina Voskoboeva KAZ v Tsvetana Pironkova BUL
Lucie Hradecka CZE v *Shahar Peer ISR (29)*

*Daniela Hantuchova SVK (22)* v Viktoriya Kutuzova UKR
Jarmila Groth AUS v Qualifier
Stephanie Dubois CAN v Agnes Szavay HUN
Marina Erakovic NZL v *Na Li CHN (16)*

*Agnieszka Radwanska POL (10)* v Tatjana Malek GER
Melanie Oudin USA v Alla Kudryavtseva RUS
Julie Coin FRAv Alicia Molik AUS
Alize Cornet FRA v *Francesca Schiavone ITA (17)*

*Anabel Medina Garrigues ESP (25)* v Karolina Sprem CRO
Anastasiya Yakimova BLR v Casey Dellacqua AUS
Arantxa Parra Santonja ESP v Sybille Bammer AUT
Lucie Safarova CZE v *Venus Williams USA (6)*


3RD QTR

*Elena Dementieva RUS (5)* v Vera Dushevina RUS
Kirsten Flipkens BEL v Justine Henin BEL
Sorana Cirstea ROU v Olivia Rogowska AUS
Jelena Dokic AUS v *Alisa Kleybanova RUS (27)*

*Virginie Razzano FRA (18)* v Ekaterina Makarova RUS
Klara Zakopalova CZE v Sara Errani ITA
Qualifier v Alexandra Dulgheru ROU
Anna Chakvetadze RUS v *Flavia Pennetta ITA (12)*

*Kim Clijsters BEL (15)* v Qualifier
Sesil Karatantcheva KAZ v Tamarine Tanasugarn THA
Yung-Jan Chan TPE v Kaia Kanepi EST
Edina Gallovits ROU v *Nadia Petrova RUS (19)*

*Aravane Rezai FRA (26)* v Sania Mirza IND
Olga Govortsova BLR v Qualifier
Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova RUS v Anastasija Sevastova LAT
Anastasia Rodionova AUS v *Svetlana Kuznetsova RUS (3)*


4TH QTR

*Jelena Jankovic SRB (8)* v Monica Niculescu ROU
Patricia Mayr AUT v Katie O'Brien GBR
Qualifier v Polona Hercog SLO
Qualifier v *Alona Bondarenko UKR (31)*

*Maria Jose Martinez Sanchez ESP (24)* v Evgeniya Rodina RUS
Jie Zheng CHN v Shuai Peng CHN
Coco Vandeweghe USA v Sandra Zahlavova CZE
Rossana De Los Rios PAR v *Marion Bartoli FRA (11)*

*Maria Sharapova RUS (14)* v Maria Kirilenko RUS
Qualifier v Timea Bacsinszky SUI
Anna-Lena Groenefeld GER v Roberta Vinci ITA
Vania King USA v *Dominika Cibulkova SVK (23)*

*Kateryna Bondarenko UKR (30)* v Ioana Raluca Olaru ROU
Pauline Parmentier FRA v Elena Baltacha GBR
Barbora Zahlavova Strycova CZE v Qualifier
Magdalena Rybarikova SVK v *Dinara Safina RUS (2)*


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 15, 2010)

Australian Open 2010 Men's Draw


1ST QTR

*Roger Federer SUI (1)* v Igor Andreev RUS
Juan Ignacio Chela ARG v Victor Hanescu ROU
Stephane Robert FRA v Potito Starace ITA
Oscar Hernandez ESP v *Albert Montanes ESP (31)*

*Lleyton Hewitt AUS (22)* v Qualifier
Christophe Rochus BEL v Qualifier
Paolo Lorenzi ITA v Marcos Baghdatis CYP
Frederico Gil POR v *Gilles Simon FRA (15)*

*Fernando Verdasco ESP (9)* v Carsten Ball AUS
Qualifier v Dudi Sela ISR
Rajeev Ram USA v Qualifier
Qualifier v *Juan Carlos Ferrero ESP (23)*

*Juan Monaco ARG (30)* v Ernests Gulbis LAT
Martin Vassallo Arguello ARG v Michael Llodra FRA
Carlos Moya ESP v Qualifier
Qualifier v *Nikolay Davydenko RUS (6)*


2ND QTR

*Novak Djokovic SRB (3)* v Daniel Gimeno-Traver ESP
Marinko Matosevic AUS v Marco Chiudinelli SUI
Kristof Vliegen BELv Michael Berrer GER
Denis Istomin UZB v *Jeremy Chardy FRA (32)*

*Mikhail Youzhny RUS (20)* v Richard Gasquet FRA
Jan Hajek CZEv Robby Ginepri USA
Lukasz Kubot POL v Mischa Zverev GER
Santiago Giraldo COL v *Tommy Robredo ESP (16)*

*Jo-Wilfried Tsonga FRA (10)* v Sergiy Stakhovsky UKR
Fabio Fognini ITA v Taylor Dent USA
Ryan Harrison USA v Janko Tipsarevic SRB
Simon Greul GER v *Tommy Haas GER (18)*

*Nicolas Almagro ESP (26)* v Qualifier
Benjamin Becker GER v Qualifier
Alejandro Falla COL v Marcos Daniel BRA
Marcel Granollers ESP v *Robin Soderling SWE (8)*


3RD QTR

*Andy Roddick USA (7)* v Thiemo de Bakker NED
Teimuraz Gabashvili RUS v Thomaz Bellucci BRA
Feliciano Lopez ESP v Pablo Cuevas URU
Rainer Schuettler GER v *Sam Querrey USA (25)*
*
Tomas Berdych CZE (21)* v Robin Haase NED
Daniel Brands GER v Evgeny Korolev KAZ
Sebastien Grosjean FRA v Qualifier
Olivier Rochus BEL v *Fernando Gonzalez CHI (11)*

*Marin Cilic CRO (14)* v Fabrice Santoro FRA
Qualifier v Bernard Tomic AUS
Igor Kunitsyn RUS v Jose Acasuso ARG
Guillermo Garcia-Lopez ESP v *Stanislas Wawrinka SUI (19)*

*Viktor Troicki SRB (29)* v Nicolas Lapentti ECU
Philipp Petzschner GER v Florian Mayer GER
James Blake USA v Arnaud Clement FRA
Michael Russell USA v *Juan Martin Del Potro ARG (4)*


4TH QTR

*Andy Murray GBR (5)* v Qualifier
Marc Gicquel FRAv Simone Bolelli ITA
Jarkko Nieminen FIN v Nick Lindahl AUS
Florent Serra FRA v *Jurgen Melzer AUT (28)*

*David Ferrer ESP (17)* v Andreas Seppi ITA
Qualifierv Yen-Hsun Lu TPE
Daniel Koellerer AUT v Qualifier
Qualifier v *Gael Monfils FRA (12)*

*Radek Stepanek CZE (13)* v Ivo Karlovic CRO
Julien Benneteau FRA v Qualifier
Mardy Fish USA v Andrey Golubev KAZ
Jason Kubler AUS v *Ivan Ljubicic CRO (24)*

*Philipp Kohlschreiber GER (27)* v Horacio Zeballos ARG
John Isner USA v Wayne Odesnik USA
Lukas Lacko SVK v Leonardo Mayer ARG
Peter Luczak AUS v *Rafael Nadal ESP (2)*


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 15, 2010)

'A tennis thread, here are some of the latest news in Australia
*Medicare International, Sydney*
*Mens Draw:*
Semifinals-
Marcos Baghdatis(AUS) defeats Mardy Fish(USA)
6-4, 6-7

Richard Gasquet(FRA) defeats Julien Benneteau(FRA)
6-3, 7-5

*Womens Draw:*
Finals-
Elena Dementiva(RUS) vs. Serena Williams(USA)
Womens finals isn't on till ten, my bets on Williams. Her form has been incredible. Defeating many great opponents, she is also preforming at the best of her abilities. She has a great chance of winning the Aus Open too.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2010)

So what's this I'm hearing about a Tennis World Cup replacing the Davis Cup?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 15, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Says the loser



No one beats The Sod 13 times in a row.....................No one 

im tempted to put money on murray NOT winning AO


----------



## Federer (Jan 15, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Says the loser



Nope, says the objective one. 

Federer beat Nadal in exhibition matches too, but it doesn't count for their head to head confrontations. 



> No one beats The Sod 13 times in a row.....................No one



Federer still has a shot.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 15, 2010)

Why does Hewitt always meet Federer  if they both win they will meet each other ...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 17, 2010)

oh god why are they interviewing Terrel Owens for so long?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2010)

FUCK!  Sharapova already lost?  Damn.  That practically kills the whole tournament for me.  (To be fair, that was a pretty tough first round match.  I think Kirilenko is rated in the top 40.)

I'm stuck rooting for Ana Ivanovic now and I have a lot less faith in her.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2010)

I dun care as long as Marion Bartoli plays well. Well, her and Daniela Hantuchova who always seems to be losing when I watch her matches.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 18, 2010)

lol sharapova


----------



## Federer (Jan 18, 2010)

Sharapova probably had a photo session, she can't play tennis anymore. 

No big suprises in the first day. That might change in round 2, when Henin might beat Dementieva. :ho


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 18, 2010)

I saw Sharapova drop the first set when I checked the scores at the airport, I knew she was going to lose.


----------



## Godot (Jan 18, 2010)

Sharapova vs Kirilenko was every teenage boy's dream. Shame that Sharapova went out so quickly though.

But meanwhile, Murray is getting more hype after beating some fodder


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2010)

Henin or Clijsters will probably win.  They seem to always do well when no one expects anything out of them.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 19, 2010)

Soderling eliminated by a spanish player 

Hell yeah Granollers EL


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Henin or Clijsters will probably win.  They seem to always do well when no one expects anything out of them.


well they are basically the top players in the women's field anyways considering whenever they were healthy they dominated their sport and even the williams sisters in all three majors outside of winbledon.  Having said that Justine has only had one tourney since she's been back so she might have needed one or two more to really win this one, although I'm sure she'll be the big favorite for the French.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

Henin vs Dementieva tonight. Hate to see any of them lose.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Why does Hewitt always meet Federer  if they both win they will meet each other ...


He was born to be thrown out early in the Aussie Open.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, 

Henin is through and let's be honest, that woman can play tennis. Glad she's back, cause the women tennis was nothing special anymore. 

It took two Belgium ladies to increase it's level.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2010)

Hennin won after an 18 month retirement against a top 5 seeded player.

damn. Bitch can play.

Also, Blake lost to del Potro.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

A 5 setter(10-8) in the second round?! Hope Del Potro won't be too exhausted after this.

Same goes to Henin.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2010)

dementieva was unfortunate to have faced henin this early... 

i'm still gunning for federer vs nadal in the final...


----------



## Godot (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to stick my neck out and say Davydenko beats Federer in the quarter-finals


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2010)

i do like davydenko though...


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Yes,
> 
> Henin is through and let's be honest, that woman can play tennis. Glad she's back, cause the women tennis was nothing special anymore.
> 
> It took two Belgium ladies to increase it's level.


not to mention a third that is only 20 and about to break the top 10 soon. 

Not surprised at Henin's victory.  When she retired she was clearly the best player in the game for the women.


----------



## Tools (Jan 21, 2010)

Darth said:


> Also, Blake lost to del Potro.



I didn't see the end of the match but man I thought for sure Blake was going to win it.


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2010)

Tools said:


> I didn't see the end of the match but man I thought for sure Blake was going to win it.


Blake was dealing with knee problems not to mention it's rare for Blake to beat any top 10 player in the first place.  Having said that Potro is not exactly in top shape either.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 21, 2010)

Is Hewitt still there ?


----------



## Federer (Jan 21, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Is Hewitt still there ?



He's going to play Baghdatis. I hope Marcos wins.


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2010)

Marcos will probably win.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 21, 2010)

oii  he is Australia's slight hope, he needs your support ......


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> oii  he is Australia's slight hope, he needs your support ......


ok so let's say he beats marco guess who has to face then?   Might as well go out early before you get your hopes up too much.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 22, 2010)

Motherfucking Monfils giving this dude the business.

And  at the Williams completely owning the shit out of this team at doubles.  6-1, 5-1?  

Fuck me.

Though I can sympathize with the losing team.  All too well.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 22, 2010)

Excuse the double post, but this needs to be said.

Monfils is a motherfucking beast.

That is all.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2010)

clijsters

wtf just happened

I guess il root for henin then


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Nic said:


> ok so let's say he beats marco guess who has to face then?   Might as well go out early before you get your hopes up too much.



Without hope you have nothing .....


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 22, 2010)

Come on Hewitt, gotta support the fellow aussies, I also like Andy Roddick and Andy Murray.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 22, 2010)

A hewitt fan


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 22, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> A hewitt fan



I have to be, by default, I'm an aussie, COME ON!!!!.

Another update, Nadal won.


----------



## Federer (Jan 22, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> clijsters
> 
> *wtf just happened*
> 
> I guess il root for henin then



She probably had sex, the night before. 

Nadal is going to face Karlovic. 
A terrible opponent, not fun too watch either.


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 22, 2010)

Also, go TSONGA!! 

Ever since he smashed Nadal in the 2008 Australian Open I have become a big fan.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Hokage Josh said:


> I have to be, by default, I'm an aussie, COME ON!!!!.
> 
> Another update, Nadal won.



Hey hey I understand mate  im an aussie aswell


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 22, 2010)

Hokage Josh said:


> Also, go TSONGA!!
> 
> Ever since he smashed Nadal in the 2008 Australian Open I have become a big fan.



Nay, go Haas, even if he's gonna lose. Davydenko is raping every opponent he meets, my Nando better play the game of his life against him.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 23, 2010)

Hewitt vs Baghdatis tonight


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread lacks discussion of Venus ass.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2010)

What ass?

Yeah, I went there.

But seriously: respect Venus too much to casually discuss her assets.

In other news, Baghdatis is having a bad showing so far.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 23, 2010)

6-0


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 23, 2010)

Nimander said:


> But seriously: respect Venus too much to casually discuss her assets.



She wouldn't wear it (or not wear it in this case) if she minded discussion 



Nimander said:


> In other news, Baghdatis is having a bad showing so far.



No kidding... 7 points through 7 games... yeesh.

Home court advantage ftw here.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2010)

Here we go.  Marcos is warming up some, now.  Just get into the groove and everything will be alright.  

From the sounds of the announcers though, it's his shoulder that's giving him problems.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 23, 2010)

tied up in the 2nd set


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes.  I'm liking what I'm seeing.  

March on, Baghdatis.

*edit*

Oh, WTF, Baghdatis?  W.  T.  F.?

*sigh*

I guess he just wasn't at 100% after all.  It's a disappointment.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 23, 2010)

Marcos withdrew


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 23, 2010)

Aw crap. He retired 

He had a hell of a match last round. Too bad it didn't work out this time. He's such a fun player.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 23, 2010)

Lleyton's next opponent is Rodger?

Lleyton is doomed


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2010)

Karma shall come upon you and crush you, Lleyton Hewitt.  All the hometown support will be nothing before the mechanical rage that is...Darth Federer.

But Marcos' arm must have really been hurting for him to just drop like that.  I can't say I blame him if it was as serious as they were making it out to be.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 23, 2010)

Tsonga v Haas should be a good match.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 23, 2010)

Haas is a hoss


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 23, 2010)

Hewitt advances due to Baghdatis retiring after being down 6-0, 4-2, due to an injury in his shoulder, Hewitt will now face Federer in round 4 on monday.

Meanwhile the match between Tsonga seems to be pretty tight.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 23, 2010)

hmmm all the big guns made it to week 2!!

should be fun


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 23, 2010)

Hokage Josh said:


> Hewitt advances due to Baghdatis retiring after being down 6-0, 4-2, due to an injury in his shoulder, Hewitt will now face Federer in round 4 on monday.
> 
> Meanwhile the match between Tsonga seems to be pretty tight.



fuck man we always met federer 

can we pull of the imposssible


----------



## Federer (Jan 23, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> fuck man we always met federer
> 
> can we pull of the *imposssible *



Like you said, it's impossible. 

How can you beat someone who's peRFect. :ho


----------



## Sorin (Jan 23, 2010)

^well he was in the past,now....not so much. 

let's see how he plays against a fully recovered nadal...that's it if they reach the finals.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2010)

*I wanna sit Rafael Nadal down on my lap.*


----------



## Godot (Jan 23, 2010)

His muscle will crush your legs


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2010)

*Nah, I got more muscle than him probably.
I'd get him to feel my muscles though when he's on my lap.  

But I wouldn't challenge him to tennis, maybe just armwrestling. ahaha *


----------



## Godot (Jan 23, 2010)

You'll win as long as he uses his right arm


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 23, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Like you said, it's impossible.
> 
> How can you beat someone who's peRFect. :ho



We will see


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Without hope you have nothing .....


with your type of hope only tears will follow. 



wth Clijsters


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2010)

Godot said:


> You'll win as long as he uses his right arm



*I think I could honestly beat him, all he has is biceps. I have shoulders, traps, and biceps so I seriously think I could take him at armwrestling.*


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice to see Murray moving on to the quarters.  He might just be the favorite to win considering the way he's playing lately.


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 24, 2010)

Del Potro goes down in a 5-setter to Marin Cilic.

Roddick vs Gonzalez tonight, come on A-Rod.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 24, 2010)

Nic said:


> with your type of hope only tears will follow.
> 
> 
> 
> wth Clijsters



 that sounded emoooooooooo


Hewitt shall suprise


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 24, 2010)

Henin vs Wickmayer was top class tennis. 

And I really didn't expect Del Potro to go out this early.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 24, 2010)

have you guys noticed the sheer hight of the dudes that played today? 

karlovic:2.08 m
isner:2.06 m
cilic:1.98 m
del potro:1.98 m

it's like watching basketball lol

also....nadal vs murray should be fun to watch


----------



## Federer (Jan 24, 2010)

Roddick had some trouble, but he's through, he's facing Cilic.


----------



## Hokage Josh (Jan 24, 2010)

Roddick showed some determination to get through, looked like he was nearly gone at one stage.


----------



## Godot (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank god Roddick won. I hate Gonzalez 

Murray vs Nadal is gonna be awesome


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2010)

nice win for Venus.   Henin vs Petrova should be interesting especially considering how well Petrova seems to be playing right now.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2010)

Nadal vs. Murray later on!out

But it's going to be the early morning hours for me, and I have a 8:30 class.

Damn responsibility.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

Verdasco vs Davydenko is going to a 5th set


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2010)

Come on Serena!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuck.  Suddenly Tsonga vs. Almagro turned awesome.


----------



## Godot (Jan 25, 2010)

Fed's looking godly. He's gonna beat Hewitt in 3 sets 

EDIT: Davydenko's press conference


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

Fucking Federer 

Lleyton gave him a a good fight in the 3rd though.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

Federer is through as expected. That was some magnificent tennis.



Godot said:


> Fed's looking godly. He's gonna beat Hewitt in 3 sets
> 
> EDIT: Davydenko's press conference



What happened?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

Tsonga vs Almagro is by far the match of the tournament.

It's into the 5th set tie break.


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2010)

Federer through 

Next stop, Koley.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

Tsonga v Almagro was awesome


----------



## Godot (Jan 25, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Federer is through as expected. That was some magnificent tennis.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?



Davydenko on whether he has started to dream of winning the title: "Dream? No, no. No, I never dream. Maybe in the night, but not in the day."

Davydenko on the room being full for his press conference: "That's was surprising. Why you guys here? [Laughter] Just I don't know what has change. Why you come now and you asking me some private questions? I don't know. It's you. You need to ask yourself why you come here."


----------



## Tools (Jan 25, 2010)

Nadal vs. Murray- should be one awesome match!

Roger's through! Yes! (big Federer fan right here)


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll be rooting for Murray against Nadal.  I'm a bit sick of Nadal vs Federrer finals anyways, although I wouldn't be surprised if neither made it to the finals.

Serena is through as expected, but she's yet to play a top player in the world.


----------



## Godot (Jan 25, 2010)

MEN'S QUARTER-FINALS

Federer v Davydenko
Djokovic v Tsonga
Roddick v Cilic
Nadal v Murray

My predictions:

Davydenko beats Federer
Djokovic beats Tsonga
Cilic beats Roddick
Murray beats Nadal


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 25, 2010)

hewitttttttt noooooooo


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2010)

Godot said:


> MEN'S QUARTER-FINALS
> 
> Federer v Davydenko
> Djokovic v Tsonga
> ...



same predictions here except I see Federer winning against Davydenko. 

I'm hoping for a Murray vs Djokovic Final


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 25, 2010)

YES FEDERER AND TSONGA THROUGH!

Quarters Predictions:
Feds over Davydenko 7-5, 6-4 , 4-6 , 7-5
Tsonga over Djoker 4-6 , 6-3 ,7-5 , 7-6
Roddick over Cilic 6-4 , 5-7 , 7-6 , 6-3
Nadal over Murray 6-4 , 6-4 , 6-3

Dammmn...I want Federer and Tsonga final so bad but I guess that wont happen. Federer/Nadal or Federer/Roddick would be awesome as well.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2010)

at the airshow taking attention away from the tennis match.  Classic lulz right there.

Gotta love that Aussie courtesy.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice to see Henin get to the semis.  Hopefully, we can have a serena vs henin final.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 25, 2010)

That Frenchmen who was a commentator on the Tsonga v Almagro annoyed the shit out of me.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't remember him.  So I guess I blocked him out or something. 

And by the looks of things, Kirilenko's had it.  

Yep.  It just ended.  6-1, 6-3.  Damn.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

Cilic beat Roddick.

Fuck.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2010)

Zheng 

hope murray gets ass-raped today

facking BBC


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

Nadal, doing it big on the court.

Just keep on doing it, just like that.  You'll get that W soon enough.

So, anyone want to bet with me that this'll be done in four sets?


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2010)

Andy Roddick.


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2010)

Murray takes first set 

EDIT: Murray takes the 2nd set 

EDIT2: Nadal retires. Murray wins. kind of an anti-climax, really...


----------



## Felt (Jan 26, 2010)

Disappointing to see it end like that, nobody wanted a retirement.  But it looked like Murray  was going win anyway.  I can't see him losing in the semis now, hope I'm right!


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2010)

Godot said:


> EDIT2: Nadal retires. Murray wins.





"JUST AS PLANNED"

Edit: Federer meets Koley.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

Roddick and Nadal knocked off on the same day?

Damn.  "An ill day, a red day."

There is now no one left to restore the light side of the force.  Darth Federer shall continue to reign supreme.

Least I still have Venus, Serena, and Zheng to look forward too, as well as what could possibly be a dark horse triumph by Djokovic.  A small flame of hope stays lit within my bosom...


----------



## Mori` (Jan 26, 2010)

Fucking WAR Cilic, now to make the final!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

Shit.  I've been waiting for you to show your fucking face around here, Moridin.

How've you been, man?


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 26, 2010)

The future doesn't look good for Nadal if his injury keeps coming back to haunt him. 

Looks like both chinese girls made it but I can't see Li Na beating a William up next and Zheng Jie is up against Henin, another lose-lose situation for me. 

I predict Federer beating Paul Bettany Davydenko in 4 sets.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

True.  Nadal's injury is what's going to stand between him and any more major championships.  They're all grueling to go through, and the longer Nadal plays, historically, the worse he becomes.  

He's already taken a prolonged break because of his injury: another one like that, while more beneficial to him in the long run, will once again have him scrabbling up the rankings from the very bottom again.  Also, grueling and possibly not conducive to his continued health.

Cilic, I'm not very impressed with TBH.  Don't get me wrong: he's good, otherwise he wouldn't be there.  I just feel that, from some of the other players I've seen, that he's not going to make it past the semis.  He just seems too flaky to me.  But as always, we'll see.


----------



## Tools (Jan 26, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Roddick and Nadal knocked off on the same day?



I know- it's so shocking. Well I kinda had a gut feeling Murray was going to beat Nadal (but not by Nadal retiring)- but Cilic beating Roddick, did not see that coming.


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2010)

Godot said:


> My predictions:
> 
> Davydenko beats Federer
> Djokovic beats Tsonga
> ...



two more


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2010)

^If Djokovic beats Tsonga, I'm gonna have to place a hit on you.

My honor will demand it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2010)

with the way federer was playing against hewitt, it's unlikely he'll be beaten by davydenko... verdasco posed a bigger threat to him at this stage...


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2010)

This is what I hate so much about tennis matches sometimes.  If one is so close to finishing the match just play through to the end, don't make a lame excuse as to why you can't continue or win the match when you're simply getting beaten by the better player on that day.  Obviously pointing at Nadal, but that's also been a storyline with Henin and Serena in the past as well.

Anyways as I predicted Murray wins although Surprising win from Cilic.   THe only match I'm worried for my predictions to be correct is that davydenko vs Federrer.  Although this is major time.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2010)

ANDY MURRAY IS GAY
GAY IS ANDY MURRAY


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow Nadal is getting weak.  I don't see him ever winning again at this rate.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2010)

well to be fair Andy Murray has been playing extremely well lately probably better than he has ever played before.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2010)

maybe murray did deserve to win, but his still gay 

now the media coverage will be so annoying now!!

hopefully cilic will do what he did at the USO! 

its to soon to dismiss rafa, but if he flops at the french.............THEN it will be worrying!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 26, 2010)

Loved him since he said he didn't want England to win the world cup


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> its to soon to dismiss rafa, but if he flops at the french.............THEN it will be worrying!!!


I can only hope, it would be nice to see Federrer stay number 1 for another year or two.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2010)

Nic said:


> I can only hope, it would be nice to see Federrer stay number 1 for another year or two.



He needs to win against Nikolay. 

Or else, Djokovic has a shot at the no.1 rank, if he wins USO.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2010)

has novak played a seed yet? his breezed past with no one knowing

Davydenko FTW 

anyone but horse face


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2010)

nadal's injury involves his knee, something that not even surgery can completely fix. that thing's gonna haunt him for the rest of his career. especially since he dives after every ball and runs like hell in every which direction. primacy is just as important as being able to hit the ball with monstrous power or defend like an angled wall.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> He needs to win against Nikolay.
> 
> Or else, Djokovic has a shot at the no.1 rank, if he wins USO.


Federrer gets a lot harder to beat within majors though so we'll see.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 26, 2010)

Venus lost


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2010)

wow azarenka, talk about being pitiful right now


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 27, 2010)

It's 1 set all so far.


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2010)

it feels like it's over now.   Seriously up 2 break points in the second set and just letting Serena come back in it.  I mean i hate players that just play conservative like that.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck.  I missed Venus' game cause I was watching the new TTGL movie.  But I did catch Serena's "comeback".  At least one of my favorites it making it to the semis.

Now to see Roger hand out this ass-whooping...


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2010)

I still can't believe she gived it away   Talk about a letdown for me   Oh well, as long as the two best players make it to the finals I'll be happy.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Roger does not seem to be playing well at all right now.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2010)

some occasional wow shots but so far not enough... he needs to get his head in the game.


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2010)

well he's got his head in the game now.  Up 5-0 to go up 2sets to 1


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2010)

the soviet will win


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome...


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

Davydenko's a goner. 4 set match. Just like I predicted.

hmm. I might be wrong. Davydenko managed to tie up the set 5-5. Could go either way. Davydenko may force a fifth set.


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2010)

Darth said:


> Davydenko's a goner. 4 set match. Just like I predicted.
> 
> hmm. I might be wrong. Davydenko managed to tie up the set 5-5. Could go either way. Davydenko may force a fifth set.


Not anymore.


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

yep. It's over. Bravo Roger. 

Well played Davydenko. 

So semi's are Roger vs. Djokovic and Murray vs. Cilic. 

Murray and Roger should make it to the finals and I see Roger winning it again.


----------



## Godot (Jan 27, 2010)

At least he didn't lose in straight sets 

But this is pretty much going to be a Fed/Murray final.


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2010)

Roger, you basterd. 

Finish the match as quick as you can, next time. I almost had a heartattack.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 27, 2010)

williams sisters = my black role models


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

That's the Darth Federer I know.

Now, to see if Tsonga can pull off the impossible.


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, Djokovic vs. Tsonga sure is a kickass match.


----------



## Tools (Jan 27, 2010)

Federer won (yay) and Tsonga just won! These are some interesting semi-finals that I could not have predicted, lots of upsets in this major.


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2010)

Muhammad Ali beat the Joker. 

But what a terrible match, with ridiculous amounts of unforced errors from both sides. If Tsonga plays like today against Federer, he simply goes down in straight sets.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 27, 2010)

Djoker played awful.  Fed is going to the Finals easily.

Can't wait for Cilic and Murray to play.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 27, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> I predict Federer beating Paul Bettany Davydenko in 4 sets.



I was correct down to the number of sets. 

Those are some interesting semis in both the men and women side. Hopefully we get some kick ass matches.


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, congratulations to Tsonga for winning.   although let's see if he can beat Federrer


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll wtf if Tsonga and Cilic face each other in the finals. 

Hennin better take this tournament.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2010)

*I wanna armwrestle Serena Williams.*


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

You'd probably get your forearm shattered.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2010)

*Nah, wouldn't smash it. It would probably be really close though, ahaha.*


----------



## Tools (Jan 27, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *Nah, wouldn't smash it. It would probably be really close though, ahaha.*



If she wrestled you with her left hand.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2010)

*I'd probably lose to her with my left, I'd have a shot with the right if anything.*


----------



## Nimander (Jan 28, 2010)

6-1, 6-0 in two sets? In the freakin' semifinals? Really, Zheng? 

I've had fap sessions last longer than this match.

Needless to say, I'm somewhat disappointed.  Not because I was rooting for any one player over the other.  But just because it wasn't much of a match in the end.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 28, 2010)

Good job there, Li Na for giving Serena such a tough challenge.

Zheng on the other hand blew it. Well, at least I'm happy Henin is through. She's always a much more real threat to Serena.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, shit.  Murray's face there, when he made that epic point on Murray.:rofl

Damn, I need to find a screenshot of that after this match is done with.


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)

currently Cilic 6-3 4-6 Murray


----------



## Nimander (Jan 28, 2010)

This one just might go into five sets, unless one of them wears down the other.


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)

Murray 3-6 6-4 6-4 Cilic

He's getting tired 

*EDIT: Murray wins 3-6 6-4 6-4 6-2 *


----------



## Federer (Jan 28, 2010)

Cilic had already played three 5 set matches, it's understandable that he was tired. Good job for Murray. 

I hope Federer reaches the final too, and wins it.


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Federer vs. Murray would be awesome.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2010)

Murray all the way


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 28, 2010)

Federer all the way


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm rooting for Federer to complete the Grand Slam.  Nadal seems to have lost all resemblance of his former self.


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm rooting for this guy:


----------



## Federer (Jan 28, 2010)

Godot said:


> I'm rooting for this guy:



Damn, my leg can fit in his mouth. 

Federer all the way, all the way.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> I'm rooting for Federer to complete the Grand Slam.  Nadal seems to have lost all resemblance of his former self.


So it seemed, when Federer got sick. And look, what happened.


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> So it seemed, when Federer got sick. And look, what happened.



But Nadal has a knee injury- something that might never go away.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 28, 2010)

hmm andy to win it :ho


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2010)

Tools said:


> But Nadal has a knee injury- something that might never go away.


Maybe if he's going on a prolonged break (a year or longer). Right now, he's trying to get back as soon as possible, when he feels, his knee is good enough. And that's probably going to make everything worse in the long run.


----------



## Tools (Jan 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> Maybe if he's going on a prolonged break (a year or longer). Right now, he's trying to get back as soon as possible, when he feels, his knee is good enough. And that's probably going to make everything worse in the long run.



Well I personally think Nadal won't be able to return back to the top with Federer. Time for a new challenger for Roger.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 28, 2010)

Godot said:


> I'm rooting for this guy:






Segan said:


> So it seemed, when Federer got sick. And look, what happened.



Nadal's injury seems far more serious and permanent to me. Federer still managed to get into 3 GS Finals in 2008 while Nadal went out in the QF once he met a really good opponent, and a retirement on top of that.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jan 28, 2010)

My Sport is football I play offensive Line (not European Football), so Im a good 280 pounds, but I do enjoy tennis, its great cardio, and a fun game to play with family and friends. One weakness I`ve got is control, I can whack a tennis ball like a MLB player with roid rage, but unless im aiming for the middle of the court it usually goes out (sometimes I pick corners aiming for the center of the court), anyhow good game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 29, 2010)

Arrrrggghhh my two favs Tsonga and Federer playing each other!! This should be the final not freaking Murray!! mad


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

**


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

^Nice set.

Tsonga vs. Federer; no matter who wins, we all lose.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Nadal's injury seems far more serious and permanent to me. Federer still managed to get into 3 GS Finals in 2008 while Nadal went out in the QF once he met a really good opponent, and a retirement on top of that.



I was thinking more along the lines of a comeback. Nadal really needs to let his injury heal and let time pass away. As it is now, he's rushing it and possibly making his knee worse than it has to be.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> ^Nice set.
> 
> Tsonga vs. Federer; no matter who wins, we all lose.



Wth?! Why?!

Oh man Feds is laying a complete beatdown on Tsonga..


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah.  The Sith Lord is taking Tsonga apart.  Though Tsonga is showing a bit more fight now, it seems like the match is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, FedExpress is steamrolling Tsonga. I feel a bit sorry for Tsonga.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah the previous five-setters definitely took its toll. Now FedEx is gonna steamroll Murray.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> ^Nice set.
> 
> Tsonga vs. Federer; no matter who wins, we all lose.



I believe a :Murray smiley is in order. 

You stretched my usercp as wide as his mouth... but I love you for it 


Man, poor Tsonga never had a chance 


Anyone else's espin going haywire? (TV/cable feed going out randomly)


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

Damn it, Tsonga.

He showed no energy tonight at all.  So either he was hurting like the commentators thought, or Darth Federer killed his spirit in those first two sets.  

Either way, it was like watching John Cena beat up Dakota Manning.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

And that's it. I DO feel sorry for Tsonga.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Jeezus, it's over already.... wow. Not much of a semi*final v_v

How long was that?


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

That didn't look like a semifinal match at all.  Was kinda a disappointment, cause I was looking forward to a battle between the two.  If I'd known this would happen, I would've rooted for Djokovic over Tsonga.  It wouldn't have changed anything, but still...

*edit*

Match was just under two hours.  Hell, the first set was put away in 30 minutes.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

That was a semi-final. About a hour and a half.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

Scratch my previous estimate.  Official length of time for the match was 1 hour, 28 minutes.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Total demolition by Darth Federer. Tsonga didn't even had a single break point in the entire match. O_o


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

Final is on Sunday, right? Murray will have recovered enough from his five-setters, I think.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, yeah.  Murray is gonna come ready to battle, unlike a certain Frenchman tonight.

Damn, but this match left a sour taste in my mouth.  Anyway, looking forward to the final.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Oh, yeah.  Murray is gonna come ready to battle, unlike a certain Frenchman tonight.



Still gonna lose


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Segan said:


> Still gonna lose



Just like Federer needs to keep his GS semi streak running. Murray needs to keep his GS losing streak going.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

^The Na'vi in your sig looks like a loli.

And all my favorites on the mens' side are just about gone, so I'm pretty impartial to who wins the final.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> ^The Na'vi in your sig looks like a loli.
> 
> And all my favorites on the mens' side are just about gone, so I'm pretty impartial to who wins the final.



Quaritch is looking at her in a funny way. D:

Quite contrary to you, I'm liking this final match up. Murray has improved so much and I hope he'll give Fed a better match than the US Open. But Fed shall prevail.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

Quatrich does have his pedo goggles on in that pic.  And just that easily, a furry is born.

I'm not denying that the match won't be good.  I'm just not rooting for either one of them beforehand.  I'll probably choose my selection the day of the match or something.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

I hear, Murray isn't all that likeable. So I suppose, you'll have to root for Federer. Grudgingly.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 29, 2010)

23rd straight SF, 8th straight F, going for record 16th?

roger federer is so ridiculous it's almost obscene.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

The Ant King is also so ridiculously strong, it's almost obscene. *looks at avy*


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> 23rd straight SF, 8th straight F, going for record 16th?
> 
> roger federer is so ridiculous it's almost obscene.



He's gotta build up that straight F streak. It was 10 straight Fs(already a record) before 2008 Aussie Open I believe? I wonder who's in the second place for most consecutive GS Finals.


----------



## Tools (Jan 29, 2010)

Roger vs. Murray final- yay!

Total domination by Federer in his semi-final match.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

Roger's backhand is probably the nastiest I've ever seen.  I'm still convinced that it can put a hole through a person.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Roger's backhand is probably the nastiest I've ever seen.  I'm still convinced that it can put a hole through a person.


I wouldn't have any idea about that. Don't understand any of the tennis terminology.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 29, 2010)

Having that much talent just isn't fair.

Federer demolished Tsonga.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Roger's backhand is probably the nastiest I've ever seen.  I'm still convinced that it can put a hole through a person.



The deal is, his backhand is his weak point.


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> He's gotta build up that straight F streak. It was 10 straight Fs(already a record) before 2008 Aussie Open I believe? I wonder who's in the second place for most consecutive GS Finals.





> Most consecutive Grand Slam final appearances:
> 
> 1. Roger Federer (2005-'07), 10
> *2. Roger Federer (2008-present), 8*
> ...





Federer's only competition is he himself. :ho



> The deal is, his backhand is his weak point.



I wouldn't say weakpoint, it's just not his strongest weapon. But man, I love his footwork, probably the best in the tour. He looks like he's dancing when he plays tennis. :33


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Federer's only competition is he himself. :ho
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say weakpoint, it's just not his strongest weapon. But man, I love his footwork, probably the best in the tour. He looks like he's dancing when he plays tennis. :33



lol, look at all the others. Their streaks are mostly made in the 30s. This is some crazy shit.


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice two great finals in Roger vs Murray and Serena vs Henin.  Hopefully the level of tennis will rise up to the occasion.


----------



## Tools (Jan 29, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Federer's only competition is he himself. :ho



Only Federer can beat Federer.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 29, 2010)

Federer is so dominant in tennis that in 5 years if he has a scandal and leaves tennis for a while, everyone will be lost and confused


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> Federer is so dominant in tennis that in 5 years if he has a scandal and leaves tennis for a while, everyone will be lost and confused



Ohohoho. :ho

My dad says a guy with eyebrows so close to his eyes is gonna be an unfaithful husband. Probably just some chinese superstitious crap but we'll see.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2010)

Henin & Murray to win the Oz open 

If Del Potro can beat Fed in a final, then so can Andy.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> The deal is, his backhand is his weak point.



You wouldn't believe it the way he knocks those things down.  It's kinda like my backhand.  Only ten times nastier.



Nic said:


> Nice two great finals in Roger vs Murray and Serena vs Henin.  Hopefully the level of tennis will rise up to the occasion.



^This.  I'm looking forward to some quality tennis, which we failed to get in both Serena and Roger's semis.



Tools said:


> Only Federer can beat Federer.







Godot said:


> Henin & Murray to win the Oz open
> 
> If Del Potro can beat Fed in a final, then so can Andy.



Williams to win the Open.  I'm still undecided on the men's part.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 29, 2010)

*Darth Federer* over Murray.
6-4 6-3 7-5


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 29, 2010)

Fed will probably win.  He's not tired and is playing decent.  But Murray is capable of holding his own so we will see.  The major difference from the US Open is Fed and (Del Potro) had to play back to back matches and the weather conditions screwed the whole schedule up.  

And Nadal apparently has a torn muscle so he will be out only a month.  I really don't think he will be a major threat now that Murray is getting better and Fed is still Fed.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow.  I've never really seen Henin play before.  For a female player, she has a pretty monstrous one-handed backhand.  It's probably the strongest shot I've seen from her thus far.  

One thing's for sure: though I'm rooting for Serena, she definitely won't be having it easy.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

Henin is fighting back.

Lineswoman fucked up a call earlier


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

Lines(wo)men tonight are on some strange shit.  They've fucked up about three calls so far.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 30, 2010)

Come on, Henin! BBC live text has just told us that Serena's never lost a match in the Australian Open after winning the first set though...

*gulp*


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

All tied up, one set to go.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

Man, Serena's game is deteriorating.  I hope she can pick it back up...


----------



## Godot (Jan 30, 2010)

She does. She breaks 

EDIT: And Henin breaks back


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

And Serena's back up 4-2 in the third set.:ho  Man, I love her hype and her passion.  It's enough to make me start cheering and screaming with her lol.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

I want Henin to win 

It would be the perfect comeback story.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, damn.  40-0 in the fifth set, with like 2 aces so far.  When Serena wants to win, she sure as hell brings it.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

No 

Serena won.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

And there is freakin' is.  I love it.:WOW

*edit*

Why am I almost in tears as she hugs her family?  Methinks I'm too soft-hearted...lol.  But man, I'm just glad it was a good game.  It was definitely back and forth, and there were definitely times when it looked like Henin could've come back and crushed Serena.  Serena just did what she does best: she outlasted her opponent, then turned up the dial to "maximum" when the time was right.  And like I said, I love it.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 30, 2010)

good game from both


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 30, 2010)

King Sister said:


> I want Henin to win
> 
> It would be the perfect comeback story.



Yeah, it's unfortunate she couldn't complete it 

I wasn't a fan of her strategy in this match. A big part of what made her so good before she retired was her control and ball placement. She could paint the lines similar to how Federer does. She was too aggressive today. She needed to extend the points more.

Oh well, I like both players. Congrats to Serena


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn the linesman who made that wrong call in the 1st set. It was a break point damn it. 

I kinda agree with Souten that I'm not really fond of Henin's strategy in this match. There were far too many unforced errors. With that said, I have to admit Serena played very very well. Aside from a few stumbles in the acceptance speech, she's been more likable in this past fortnight. :x


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 30, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Damn the linesman who made that wrong call in the 1st set. It was a break point damn it.
> 
> I kinda agree with Souten that I'm not really fond of Henin's strategy in this match. There were far too many unforced errors. With that said, I have to admit Serena played very very well. Aside from a few stumbles in the acceptance speech, she's been more likable in this past fortnight. :x



Yeah, exactly... too many unforced. You gotta move Serena around. If she's not tired out then she can pound.

Of course, even when she is tired out she can still pull stuff out of nowhere.

lmao... yeah the speeches were classic. Each of them symbolized their woman perfectly 



Also, don't you guys love how Australian's say "deuce"~


Juice.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh well at least Rodger is certain to win tomorrow


----------



## Godot (Jan 30, 2010)

Murray's my only hope now


----------



## Tools (Jan 30, 2010)

King Sister said:


> Oh well at least Rodger is certain to win tomorrow



I agree- haha.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2010)

come on roger 

*never thought i would say that*


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 30, 2010)

Where you been you Serena ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 



King Sister said:


> Oh well at least Rodger is certain to win tomorrow



If Murray releases his spiral power there's nothing he can't do


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> Where you been you Serena ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> 
> 
> If Murray releases his spiral power there's nothing he can't do.



Shit.  I was waiting for someone to make a TTGL reference with Murray.  I don't know why; maybe I associate him with the show after that yell he did the other day.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 30, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Shit.  I was waiting for someone to make a TTGL reference with Murray.  I don't know why; maybe I associate him with the show after that yell he did the other day.



It fits doesn't it. Federer is perfect as the Spiral Nemesis/Anti-spiral


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> come on roger
> 
> *never thought i would say that*



May I assume you're a Brit? Your location I mean...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 30, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> May I assume you're a Brit? Your location I mean...



Which would be amusing since he hates Murray and worships Nadal iirc


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> Which would be amusing since he hates Murray and worships Nadal iirc



Yea, I know he idolized Nadal and frequently criticized Brits for loving tennis for only 2 weeks per year. But I never took notice of his location...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> Which would be amusing since he hates Murray and worships Nadal iirc



just as im from the UK doesnt mean i support any british player

i was watching tennis way before murray showed up, hence why i support nadal!! why should i support that zero slam choker just because his a brit?! 

its true though, most of the public are TOTALLY ignorant of tennis for 363 weeks of the year. and suddenly during wimbledon, everyone tells me i should support murray........


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 30, 2010)

Will Murray become another Henman? We shall find out tomorrow. 

lol all the anti-Murray bandwagon makes me almost want to support him. But no my loyalty to Fed shall prevail.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm kinda starting to lean towards Murray myself, if for no other reason than he'd be the underdog in this match.

Could it be that I'm finally choosing sides?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2010)

federer best win

so i can enjoy watching the BBC team ont he brink of tears 

just like when they hyped up murray before his QF v Nadal in 08, then nadal crushed him, and they were all teary eyed


----------



## Godot (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I've supported Murray, ever since his first grand slam, just because he's British. Go on, hate on me 

Used to be a Federer fanboy, but now he's gotten all the records, I felt the need to move on. Still support Djokovic, Davydenko and Roddick, but I don't have a favourite anymore


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2010)

Godot said:


> Well I've supported Murray, ever since his first grand slam, just because he's British. Go on, hate on me
> 
> Used to be a Federer fanboy, but now he's gotten all the records, I felt the need to move on. Still support Djokovic, Davydenko and Roddick, but I don't have a favourite anymore





that is all.........


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 30, 2010)

British people are just bandwagoning.  Murray is actually Scottish.


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

It seems like Federer plays his best whenever I don't actually watch him play. When I do, he makes all sorts of heartbreaking unforced errors.





Just Blaze said:


> British people are just bandwagoning.  Murray is actually Scottish.


Oh well, they gotta hope for _somebody._

Does anybody know what happened to Nadal? Are his knees giving away again? As much of a Federer fan as I am, I shudder at the thought of a power vacuum once he retires.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2010)

^yeah his knee again... :S



Cesc Fabregas said:


> just as im from the UK doesnt mean i support any british player
> 
> i was watching tennis way before murray showed up, hence why i support nadal!! why should i support that zero slam choker just because his a brit?!
> 
> its true though, most of the public are TOTALLY ignorant of tennis for *363 weeks* of the year. and suddenly during wimbledon, everyone tells me i should support murray........



days you mean 

i don't see anything special with murray though tbh. 

go federer! make 16!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2010)

so serena won.  yessss


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 30, 2010)

Hope Murray stomps Fed but that won't happen probably. Maybe Nadal retiring will give Murray that extra bit of energy to pull it off. 

Serena was never in doubt though. Could tell that Henin was going for broke with everything and it was more a matter of Serena getting her act together than anything else. Henin choked on her serve in big points where Serena served aces. 

Nadal being out for a month basically means the tour means nothing to me anymore. Wouldn't mind if Nadal just took a long rest and waited until the clay court season starts rather than risk hurting himself more in minor hard court tournies.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2010)

i wanted henin to win. her backhand is the smoothest in the game. too bad she lost. 

never really liked nadal. he doesn't show class and runs around the court diving after every ball. now that might seem awesome, but he needs to know when not to give a hundred percent. the result, a recurrent knee injury. tennis is not all about speed and power. although i do admit he plays excellently and makes very little errors, which is one thing i really like about his play. but the player himself, not a fan.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Hope Murray stomps Fed but that won't happen probably. Maybe Nadal retiring will give Murray that extra bit of energy to pull it off.
> 
> Serena was never in doubt though. Could tell that Henin was going for broke with everything and it was more a matter of Serena getting her act together than anything else. Henin choked on her serve in big points where Serena served aces.
> 
> Nadal being out for a month basically means the tour means nothing to me anymore. Wouldn't mind if Nadal just took a long rest and waited until the clay court season starts rather than risk hurting himself more in minor hard court tournies.



I wouldn't call Nadal a fave of mine, but I do admire his style of playing very much.  I'd hate to play against someone like him, especially with him being a leftie.  Plus, Nadal has pulled off some truly incredible shit while playing that's just left my jaw hitting the ground again and again.  



Mingming said:


> i wanted henin to win. her backhand is the smoothest in the game. too bad she lost.
> 
> never really liked nadal. he doesn't show class and runs around the court diving after every ball. now that might seem awesome, but he needs to know when not to give a hundred percent. the result, a recurrent knee injury. tennis is not all about speed and power. although i do admit he plays excellently and makes very little errors, which is one thing i really like about his play. but the player himself, not a fan.



Henin does have a very smooth, dominant backhand, like I commented in an earlier post of mine.  It's probably the only backhand I've seen on a female player that I admire (or to be more accurate, could imitate; I don't do too well with two-handed shots).   

And I look forward to seeing Nadal play in the future, maybe around the time Wimbeldon comes back around.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Murray's like the oldest 22 year-old I've seen.  I just saw his age and thought they'd had it wrong by about three years or so.

Man.  Tennis ages these people doesn't it?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome break back by Murray thar


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*No, I still want that armwrestling match vs Serena Williams.*


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> Awesome break back by Murray thar



Man, these guys are trading some volleys, aren't they?  I don't think I've seen this many high-rally volleys since this tournament started.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Man, these guys are trading some volleys, aren't they?  I don't think I've seen this many high-rally volleys since this tournament started.



Big _volleys_ not so much  Big _rallys_ yes. It's pretty good so far indeed.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> Big _volleys_ not so much  Big _rallys_ yes. It's pretty good so far indeed.





I speak the tennis speak I know.  Don't poke fun at me.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I speak the tennis speak I know.  Don't poke fun at me.



Sorry 


Bah, Roger drew first blood D: Andy almost got that last point around the net post again


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not taking it that seriously.  I'm an amateur tennis player *at best*, and not even in the best shape.  But I still enjoy the sport anyway.

And I'm hoping Andy can make something happen in this set.  I'd like to see this go to four or five sets, cause I think Murray definitely has it in him.


----------



## Felt (Jan 31, 2010)

6-3 3-1

Federer looks unstoppable.


----------



## Godot (Jan 31, 2010)

How can anyone beat Federer when he's playing like that?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'm not taking it that seriously.  I'm an amateur tennis player *at best*, and not even in the best shape.  But I still enjoy the sport anyway.



I took a tennis course a couple summers ago, but I'm pretty noobish too. My only advantage is speed.

But yeah, it's damn fun to watch the pros go at it.



Nimander said:


> And I'm hoping Andy can make something happen in this set.  I'd like to see this go to four or five sets, cause I think Murray definitely has it in him.



He changed his shirt. This is the one he turned the Cilic match in 

...but it is freaking scary. Roger is so dominant. Andy's gotta get a swing back in his favor. Shore up his service game and weather this Federer storm :S


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow.  Damn you, Darth Federer.  Will the Sith never be defeated?

Don't believe in yourself Andy!  Believe in me who believes in you!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Wow.  Damn you, Darth Federer.  Will the Sith never be defeated?
> 
> Don't believe in yourself Andy!  Believe in me who believes in you!



I see you've finally picked a side


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> I see you've finally picked a side



What can I say?  I'm a sucker for the underdogs.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

Only Jedi Nadal can beat the Sith  this is why tenis needs Nadal @ 100%, without him, Federer has a total grip on the ATP 

yeah a set an a break up!!!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Only Jedi Nadal can beat the Sith
> 
> yeah a set an a break up!!!



Jedi Knight Nadal has a bum knee, so we get help where we can.

And keep it up, Andy.  Find that freakin' gear, and stick with it as long as you can.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

damn you fed, close up this game


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 31, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> British people are just bandwagoning.  Murray is actually Scottish.



He's British when he wins


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> He's British when he wins



        .


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 31, 2010)

One more set to go for the FedExpress!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

The Fed is over here pulling off some crazy stuff.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Shit.  Murray's coming back with a vengeance. 

Guess he heard my speech to him earlier.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

Finally Murray! Something's going on now.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Unfortunately I've seen this trick from Federer, before.  He'll coast through the third or fourth set like he's catching his breath or something, then in the next set he'll come back and descend on his opponent like an avenging god.

If Murray wins the third set like it's looking like he will, he'll be in for a hell of a battle the fourth one.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

lovely choke from murray


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes,I'm prepared for that Nimander. It seems though this 3rd set might be more tough after all for Murray, if Federer makes it 5-5.

edit:And 5-5 it is.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Rngh.  

Murray just let that one get away from him.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

Murray,how could you ruin that one?!

edit:And again.


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

Championship point for Rodger.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2010)

Game over. Congrats Roger!


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

Rodger has won!

Murray gave him one hell of a fight in that tie break.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, there it is.  Murray looked like he had a chance there for a while, but he dropped down from that gear and Roger capitalized.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 31, 2010)

FEDERER!! 16th GRAND SLAM!!! Truly amazing


----------



## King Sister (Jan 31, 2010)

Rodger is a god.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy hell, that was quite a final tiebreak.

Sucks tho :\


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 31, 2010)

Man that was intense. Props to Murray though in the final set.


----------



## Buster (Jan 31, 2010)

Federer does it again


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 31, 2010)

That was so predictable.


----------



## Godot (Jan 31, 2010)

From now on, each grand slam should just be a tournament to decide who faces Federer for the trophy. It's quicker this way.

Feeling gutted for Murray right now. Though Federer looks GAR as always


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

crying murray 

where have all the real men gone?!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2010)

Fed's too good.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Roger's still got it. You gotta hand it to him. Keep expecting him to fade but he endures as good as ever.



Aww Murray. Your tears move me  Keep givin' it your all bro.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

what a contrast to 12 months ago :S


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2010)

awesome win in straight sets! 

16!!!!!!!!!!!

murray actually won my respect now.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2010)

I do think Murray will win a slam.

It just requires someone not named Federer on the other side of the net, it very much seems he has Andy figured out,


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

the french will be interesting

Fed will be gunning for the calender grand slam
Nadal will be wanting to prove a point and show his back
Murray will be hurting from this, and wanting a chance at revenge

the rest? average


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 31, 2010)

Murray is 22 y/o.  He's got a lot of time.  Federer only started winning GS at that age.

Nadal is definitely a Non-factor from here on out.  His legs aren't ever going to be the same and he has to take care of them if he wants to even play.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> the french will be interesting
> 
> Fed will be gunning for the calender grand slam
> Nadal will be wanting to prove a point and show his back
> ...



I don't think  Murray is good at clay courts yet.  Fed will win it again


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2010)

neil patrick harris... 

anyway, there are atp tourneys from here on until roland garros. it will be interesting to see nadal once again blast through the clay courts and set up another dominating performance at his fave grand slam. 

federer would be entering it with less pressure and more confidence. nadal will have to keep an eye for his injury since many people are upping their game and challenging him to the brink. 

let's not count out verdasco, davydenko, djokovic, and del potro who will also be wanting retribution. 

we have a great year in store. unlike those federer years...


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jan 31, 2010)

Mingming said:


> let's not count out verdasco, davydenko, djokovic, and del potro who will also be wanting retribution.



And Roddick  and Cilic and Tsonga and Gonzo**


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

its too soon to count of nadal

he made the semi's of US and the QF of Aussie, its not like his falling out in the first week to nobodies. RG will be the litmus test for him


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

"I can cry like Roger but I can't play like him." 

That was a touching moment on the stage and I really felt sorry for Andy. Hopefully one day he'll end the UK drought.








...after Federer retires of course.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

for some reason, i can picture fed retiring after *most likely* winning gold at the 2012 olympics @ wimbledon..............either there or after the following USO


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> for some reason, i can picture fed retiring after *most likely* winning gold at the 2012 olympics @ wimbledon..............either there or after the following USO



There's an interview with Fed where he said that time when he claimed he will play until 2012, he meant it as a _*minimum*_. He will continue playing for as long as he feels good. So rest assure there's gonna be alot more crying men be it Roger or the poor guy across the net.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll go for...

Murray to win one of IW/Miami. 
Fed or Davydenko to win the other.

Nadal to mostly dominate the clay season, Djokovic may win a clay masters.
Del Potro and Fed to reach at least the final of one, I'd fancy Madrid I think.

RG to be a bit more open (on paper) than past years, but ultimately for Rafa to win.


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow- Federer won in straight sets. 

Go Federer!


----------



## Sine (Jan 31, 2010)

congratulations on 16 fedd ;   3rd ended up captivating


----------



## Federer (Jan 31, 2010)

Roger. 

He was pe*RF*ect.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 31, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> There's an interview with Fed where he said that time when he claimed he will play until 2012, he meant it as a _*minimum*_. He will continue playing for as long as he feels good. So rest assure there's gonna be alot more crying men be it Roger or the poor guy across the net.



Roger better not cry anymore.  Geeze, he has what he always wanted, the most GS titles in history (for men at least) and the French Open.  He should be fine with racking up the most 2nd place GS titles too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 31, 2010)

I see the Scottish born Murray lost


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 31, 2010)

thats the differant in class

last year, nadal responded in gallant fashion in responce to fed breaking down
this year, fed is all smiles and laughs as murray is close to tears

yes.............im back to dissin fed, arsenal getting smashed by united hasnt helped me mood


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2010)

looks like Federer is the best player again with Nadal having all his injuries. it seems Nadal can get that far in tournaments anymore.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah i think the olympics is what he's aiming for now.


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2010)

Federer for the Grand Slam!


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 1, 2010)

djokovic and murray both climb one spot while rafa goes down two. 

wozniacki and kuznetsova switch ranks while venus and azarenka climb one. 

the serb is 2nd! super awesome!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 1, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> thats the differant in class
> 
> last year, nadal responded in gallant fashion in responce to fed breaking down
> this year, fed is all smiles and laughs as murray is close to tears
> ...



 that's an interesting point.

Nadal was kind of flabbergasted last year. I don't think he really knew how to handle it when Federer broke down. He just tried to be respectful.

It shows he's a lot more humble and innocent than Federer is... which is charming.


Tennis has a lot of players with a lot of different characters that you get to see clearly on and off the court. That's one reason why it's among the best sports in the world.


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 1, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Roger better not cry anymore.  Geeze, he has what he always wanted, the most GS titles in history (for men at least) and the French Open.  He should be fine with racking up the most 2nd place GS titles too.


I totally agree. There's really no more reason for him to cry. Crying again will only make him look horrible instead of sympathetic.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> thats the differant in class
> 
> last year, nadal responded in gallant fashion in responce to fed breaking down
> this year, fed is all smiles and laughs as murray is close to tears
> ...


That's why I love Nadal as well as being a Fed fanboy. There's really nothing to hate him. Remember the time when he was about to return the hug to that hugger in the USO? Just lovable. 

Although his innocence do make the atmosphere awkward sometimes (the apology to Fed when he rapestormed him during RG 08, ....sincere but ugh...awkward )


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice victories by serena and federer.  I agree with roger though that it's only a matter of time until Andy wins a major.  Maybe Wimbledon if luck goes his way.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2010)

Next tournament: ATP 500 *Dubai*
Title defender: Novak Djokovic

A tournament which Federer didn't win for two years, can he do it this year. 

Nadal isn't participating in this tournament (prior his injury), so far, the contestants are Federer, Murray, Djokovic, Del Potro, Davydenko among others.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 1, 2010)

Nic said:


> Nice victories by serena and federer.  I agree with roger though that it's only a matter of time until Andy wins a major.  Maybe Wimbledon if luck goes his way.



 England would be wiped off the face of the Earth in some kind of unimaginable apocalyptic event if that happened.


----------



## Senkou (Feb 1, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> thats the differant in class
> 
> last year, nadal responded in gallant fashion in responce to fed breaking down
> this year, *fed is all smiles and laughs as murray is close to tears*
> ...



lol, that's because Federer's image to the media is fake. In reality Federer takes pleasure in absolutely obliterating opponents 6-0 6-0 6-0. Or in some other dominating fashion. Thats just the way he is.

Fed will take Wimbledon too. He basically dominates that event like Nadal does Garros.


----------



## Federer (Feb 2, 2010)

Senkou said:


> lol, that's because Federer's image to the media is fake. In reality Federer takes pleasure in absolutely obliterating opponents 6-0 6-0 6-0. Or in some other dominating fashion. Thats just the way he is.



If you don't know him personally, you can't possibly know how Federer really is.



> Fed will take Wimbledon too. He basically dominates that event like Nadal does Garros.



I'm not even sure whether Nadal can dominate Garros, this year, even if he's fully recovered. I saw Del Potro last year against Federer, and he was really incredible at clay and he has improved himself. Cilic looks like a clay contender too. 

It's really hard for Rafa, I'm not sure whether he can come back to his max level.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2010)

Nadal will have to adjust his style of play, if he's to keep on competing for the top spot. As it stands now, he's taxing his body too much. Most likely his knee won't thank him, if he's already on the court after only a month of recovering.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2010)

Nadal will be back i think he will win at least one major this year he has Federer's number he usually beats.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about Rafa too much.

It was around this time last year when people were writing off Fed after he lost to Rafa in the AO final and then his poor start to the smaller tournaments climaxing in the massive racket smashing in Miami.

Look how that turned out a year later heh.

Rafa will be back and making people cry on clay in no time.


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> I wouldn't worry about Rafa too much.
> 
> It was around this time last year when people were writing off Fed after he lost to Rafa in the AO final and then his poor start to the smaller tournaments climaxing in the massive racket smashing in Miami.
> 
> ...


It's not about whether or not he's getting back on court, but about how long he will be back. What good will it do, when he's whacking everyone's ass for about a year before his knees start hurting worse than before?


----------



## Federer (Feb 3, 2010)

Moridin said:


> I wouldn't worry about Rafa too much.
> 
> It was around this time last year when people were writing off Fed after he lost to Rafa in the AO final and then his poor start to the smaller tournaments climaxing in the massive racket smashing in Miami.
> 
> ...



The difference between Federer and Nadal is, the latter has an injury, Federer was mentaly a wreck. He couldn't win RG, lost his Wimbledon, couldn't win the Olympics (lost to Blake for the first time, christ sake) and lost the AO against again Nadal. 

Basically, his "kingdom" was fallen and Nadal was his succesor. 

Nadal on the other hand, hasn't won a single title when he returned from his injury, has beaten 1 top ten player, since he returned and lost the rest, against Murray, Djokovic, Del Potro, Davydenko, S?derling and even Cilic. 

Nadal is mentally strong, but if his body can't keep up anymore, than you are useless. Basically like Lleyton Hewitt, who had a similar style like Nadal, but after taxing your body too much, this will happen. 

But Rafa is much stronger, he will return, but this clay season will be a though one, lots of players improved since last year.


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Feb 7, 2010)

Hoping Nadal gets fit quickly and beats federer with straight sets!!!

6-0
6-0
6-1


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

maria sharapova


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2010)

Roddick needs to win another tournament.


----------



## Dalis (Feb 26, 2010)

Well someone needs to beat Federer. I want to see a major change!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 26, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> Well someone needs to beat Federer. I want to see a major change!



dont worry, rafa will return at RG and rape him like he did in 2008


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 26, 2010)

nanagonana said:


> Well someone needs to beat Federer. I want to see a major change!



Rafa rapes him in RG and Wimby....


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 27, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> dont worry, rafa will return at RG and rape him like he did in 2008



Not if Rafa is matched against S?derling first


----------



## Godot (Feb 27, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Not if Rafa is matched against Söderling first



Agreed. Soderling should not play a single game until RG, allow himself to drop in the rankings so that he can rape Rafa in the first round. Federer can do his "just as planned" when he beats Soderling


----------



## Goobtachi (Feb 27, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Not if Rafa is matched against S?derling first



Rafa just beat Soderling in a exhibition, what happened last year was just an accident(Rafa was injuried)....


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2010)

Realistically Rafa can only win RG when he allows himself as much recovery time as possible. But if he tries to compete in other tourneys before that, he's probably gonna screw up everything because of his knees.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 3, 2010)

My favourite Player is Roger Federer....
I agree with the ones above....If Rafael Nadal is fully fit and gets back in form..its impossible to beat him in RG...However I would back federer to win wimbeldon...he is probably the greatest grass court player ever.....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 3, 2010)

I can just say one thing


lol venus


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 5, 2010)

mid seeds did well at miami. seems to be the case in atp masters series but not always so in the important grand slams.


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 9, 2010)

godtachi said:


> Rafa rapes him in RG and *Wimby*....



LOLOLOL it took federer at the worst form of his career since he became number 1 and nadal at his absolute peak for nadal to barely edge out fed at wimby 08, oh and rafalafa also has a 13 match losing streak against players ranked in the top 8 and hasn't won a tournament in almost a year. If he doesn't dominate clay this year and win RG then he should pretty much retire and save what's left of his knees for the rest of his life. This just highlights feds dominance even more in that nadal had to pretty much destroy his body and had to wait for fed to start declining before he could surpass him for a very short time.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 10, 2010)

fed beats rafa in primacy.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like Rafa is playing great again....Demolished Verdasco yesterday....
It would be great if Rafa does well in RG....But I would want Fedex to beat him in the finals.......


----------



## Mori` (Apr 19, 2010)

Monte Carlo was such a shit tournament, too many top players absent or underperforming.

Rafa still virtually untouchable on clay.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 19, 2010)

i want to see a wimbledon rafa-roger rematch


----------



## Just Blaze (May 16, 2010)

That was disappointing.  Looks like Nadal is somewhat back to form and Federer still can't figure out Nadal yet.  They're both playing pretty terrible.

Federer better hit up Soderling if he wants another French Open


----------



## Mori` (May 16, 2010)

Probably the worst final in the last year or so. They were both so bad, Federer was just worse.


----------



## Federer (May 16, 2010)

Federer is too arrogant.

He should have hit the balls earlier, that's how he won last year, the statics were clear. He only played aggresive in the second set, when Nadal had a break. 

That was a moment when Federer probably thought "ah well what the heck, I'm gonna lose, might as well give my best these last remaining points". And it fricking worked, but then he began to lay back. At that moment he was actually dominating Rafa.

Argh.....argh...


----------



## Just Blaze (May 23, 2010)

_French Open begins today!  

Sweet...but it looks like Nadal has the edge since Soderling is not in his bracket 

Now we just got to wait for 14 more days _


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 23, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> _French Open begins today!
> 
> Sweet...but it looks like Nadal has the edge since Soderling is not in his bracket
> 
> Now we just got to wait for 14 more days _



Ha yep.....
This time it looks the road to final for Nadal is  very smooth....
Ha also federer's form has been quite patchy.....Donno why but he doesn't take tournys other than GS's very seriously...
As is the case with federer everytime..he lifts his game to a whole new level at the grand slams...
Looking forward to a Federer Nadal final.....and Hope Fedex wins......


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 24, 2010)

federer is such a shit bag :ho

you played the shot fool

dont bitch that it wasnt called out

serves you right for being arrogant


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> federer is such a shit bag :ho
> 
> you played the shot fool
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? I didn't see the match.


----------



## Kagawa (May 24, 2010)

Murray getting raped as usual,
update ooh back in it, great come back


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Felt (May 28, 2010)

Murray seemed to lose interest during the 3rd set, being disrespectful towards Baghdatis or just fatigue?


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2010)

De Bakker and Tsonga are closely tied now. Both have won 1 set each with 7:6. Unfortunately, I can't seem to get a channel on Murray's match.

Edit: Murray won, after all. But to think he would just give away a set with zero points...


----------



## Scholzee (May 30, 2010)

Hewitt went out to nadal


----------



## Grrblt (May 30, 2010)

the Sod vs Federer 

again 

don't forget that Soderling won their last match


----------



## Felt (May 30, 2010)

Murray is struggling, could go out here.


----------



## Just Blaze (May 30, 2010)

See ya at Wimbledon Murray


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 1, 2010)

Söderling is pwning Federer 

2-1 

Told you it would happen


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2010)

No Roger don't lose


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 1, 2010)

SÖDERLING
FUCK YEAH


2009: Nadal
2010: Federer




nobody can beat him 13 times in a row


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> No Roger don't lose



He just did. 

But look at the bright side, Sod might beat Rafa in the final.


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww man.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

Soderling for Roland Garros champion!


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Soderling for Roland Garros champion!



This.

Not only did he beat Roger, but he also kept him away from his GS consecutive semi number 24. 

A record he started in 2004!!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 1, 2010)

Soderling = norse god.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Soderling = norse god.



He's Swedish.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

Out of the remaining players, the only one that stands any chance whatsoever against a top form Soderling is Nadal. But if Sod continues his crazy forehand and serves, no amount of running can help Nadal either.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 1, 2010)

tbh i didin't think he has what it takes to beat federer but good god that forehand of his is the most brutal thing i have seen in tennis...

you know the irony...nadal probably cheered for federer cuz he is nothing in front of him on clay.oh well...i'm happy. 

and btw with soderling's win we should have a much more intense game in the final.if nadal reaches the final that is because i don't see berdych beating the sod.


----------



## Zissou (Jun 1, 2010)

"... and it's long!"

We'll it's about time.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 1, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> He's Swedish.



How astute of you...

Norse god does not = Norwegian god. Learn to mythology a bit. Norse = pre-Christian Scandinavia, Vikings etc.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 1, 2010)

This is great.  I think in the back of Federer's mind he knows Soderling has what it takes to beat Nadal if that was what he planned on


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2010)

YES.

Sam in the finals. She can go all the way.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jun 4, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> YES.
> 
> Sam in the finals. She can go all the way.



Yeah man. Stosur is on fire. Beating the two finalists from Australia back to back and now the #4... It'll be sweet if she tops it off.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 4, 2010)

the Sod


----------



## Sorin (Jun 4, 2010)

hate to say this, but if he plays like this nadal's gonna lose against soderling in the final.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 4, 2010)

This is going to be the most anticipated match up since Fed vs Nadal 2008 Wimbledon I feel.  Nadal is playing better but Soderling is his clay court nemesis.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah Schiavone! what a fucking win 
i'm so glad :33


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 6, 2010)

Soderling looks tired after that 5 setter two days ago.  Nadal appears to have the advantage.

Nvm, haha it's just nerves.  He's settled in.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh, breakpoint for Sod!


----------



## El Torero (Jun 6, 2010)

Long life to Rafa Nadal, the King of the Ground 

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 6, 2010)

Nadal's got this now.  Soderling choked too many times.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 6, 2010)

ffs Nadal, finish him


----------



## El Torero (Jun 6, 2010)

5th Roland Garros achieved and Number 1 of the World position recovered, without losing any set 

A little dissapointed with the final; I hoped something almost as awesome as the epic Wimbledon 2008 final


----------



## Sorin (Jun 6, 2010)

5th title at roland garros and no1 spot....The King.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2010)

rafa

LOL Fed one week short of record at number 1

long may it stand like that


----------



## Sine (Jun 6, 2010)

Phenomenadal


----------



## El Torero (Jun 6, 2010)

Stop trying to eat the cups, Rafa. That´s not food


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2010)

what did federer think of all this?!........


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 8, 2010)

i just want federer to win a 7th wimbledon crown then he can go bite the dust.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 8, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> what did federer think of all this?!........



Federer is probably relieved he won French Open in 2009.  He probably doesn't care anymore, he has 16 GS and the French which a few years back almost seemed impossible with Nadal.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 12, 2010)

he should tie sampras' record wins in england.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 14, 2010)

Lleyton Hewitt just beat Roger Federer.... Really?!

:WOW


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

H-H-H-Hold up.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 14, 2010)

I love it when Federer loses!!!!!


and I just played tennis for the first time this summer yesterday and my arm is killing me


----------



## Zissou (Jun 18, 2010)

Win.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 19, 2010)

Lightning Strike said:


> Lleyton Hewitt just beat Roger Federer.... Really?!
> 
> :WOW



too bad though.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2010)

> The 24-year-old Nadal has been ducking the six-times Wimbledon champion in the past few days but his reticence has nothing to do with tennis or the pair's Wimbledon rivalry. Instead it is about football. The Spaniard is still smarting from his team's shock defeat by the Swiss at the World Cup finals. "I haven't seen Roger yet [and] I don't want to," Nadal said laughingly as he took a brief rest after a practice session at the All England Club.



LOL...........


----------



## Federer (Jun 19, 2010)

Nadal, why so suprised?

Football is played on grass, not on clay. 

No, it was a big shock


----------



## Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

Henin has won the Unicef Open tennis tournament in Rosmalen


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

lol what the hell is going on with Federer?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 21, 2010)

He will make a comeback, he's had plenty of first round scares... The man is just too damn casual.


----------



## Felt (Jun 21, 2010)

He's still playing poorly at 2-0 down, what's the matter?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 21, 2010)

_Meanwhile:_ GO BERNARD TOMIC!!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 21, 2010)

LETS GO LEFT HANDED GUY AND BEAT FEDERER.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 21, 2010)

Fed getting his ass kicked.  He's been getting lazy


----------



## Felt (Jun 21, 2010)

Federer is on the brink of going out.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 21, 2010)

30-40. This is intense.


----------



## Felt (Jun 21, 2010)

Time for a Tie Break.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL Federer.. if he gets eliminated in 1st Round......


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, Fed came back.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 21, 2010)

C'mon Falla don't choke now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2010)

falla choked


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn you Failla!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 21, 2010)

Lightning Strike said:


> He will make a comeback



I quote myself on a count of iknewit.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 21, 2010)

fuck u Falla


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

What a comeback. Fed probably thought it was a good idea to trail 0-2 to spice up the first round.


----------



## Nawheetos (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn.  That was tense and then it died


----------



## Federer (Jun 21, 2010)

Whew...

that was close.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 22, 2010)

Man the second half of the draw is sort of a joke, nothing good to watch =/


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 22, 2010)

First off I want Fed to lose!!!!!

and second every year especially at Wimbeldon they make a huge deal about the females and grunting..personally it doesn't bother me....anybody bugged by it?

Time To Say Goodbye

some video and statistics about grunting lol


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 22, 2010)

watching girls play tennis is sexy lol only if they hot


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lightning Strike said:


> I quote myself on a count of iknewit.


Lol LS. Long time, no see btw.

It would be bad if Federer actually sinks to this level in a long term. I think Nadal will have no competition this Wimbledon.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 22, 2010)

some video of James Blake yelling at Pam shriver


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 22, 2010)

that was dismal blake. 

so many first round upsets it's incredible.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 22, 2010)

and wow the spanish brigade was decimated. verdasco, almagro, ferrero, and robredo gone.  

only nadal, lopez, and montanes left.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 23, 2010)

I want Roddick for men and Sharapova for womens champion


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it just me or does Federer not seem like his normal self?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

Mahut- Isner: 2-2, 5th set and 32-33 

A shame the WC takes priority for me.

lol 33-33


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 23, 2010)

Fed is sucking ass.  He lost a tie breaker to some lowly player 

It's the end of a legend.


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Mahut- Isner: 2-2, 5th set and 32-33
> 
> A shame the WC takes priority for me.
> 
> lol 33-33



Legendary match


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

The 5th set has been going on for 4 hours.Wow.


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

293-288 in points


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 23, 2010)

34-33!  WTF


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2010)

when I saw 17-17 I thought I was seeing things I had to go closer to the TV omg


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 23, 2010)

How are they still alive?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol, 35-35. What the hell.


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

It looks like they're playing in slowmo


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

35-35

6 h 59 mins ....


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> when I saw 17-17 I thought I was seeing things I had to go closer to the TV omg



Actually i had to do that in Federer's first round match

38-37 still on serve 7hours 15 minutes


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

Records broken 

Longest match
Most aces in one match (Isner)


----------



## Felt (Jun 23, 2010)

80 Aces is one match? xD


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

7.5 hours played

Holy shit


----------



## Felt (Jun 23, 2010)

Whoever wins isn't going to win the next round that's for sure.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

This set is longer than a lot of matches. Toss a coin or something 



Ramona Flowers said:


> Whoever wins isn't going to win the next round that's for sure.



Well they have to play a player who played into the fifth set today and it went to 16-14


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

40 - 40  XD

I don't see any of them winning a break tbh.


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm getting tired just from watching these guys.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

Can't they just call it a draw?


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

They should be allowed to have a longer break.

400+ points played in the fifth set.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

hahahaha he beat down the net-signal system.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

This is pretty ludicrous.  airshot, you never see that


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

Isner 83 aces 

Two hours to go before it gets dark


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2010)

No win situation because the winner will be too tired to play in the next round.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG 42-42...


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

5th set going on for 5 hours.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know the longest score before this match?


----------



## SxR (Jun 23, 2010)

Wonder if they'll leave for now and continue this tomorrow morning :ho


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

The highest score in a set ever before that I could find was 39-37. That was before tie breaks in a doubles match I think


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2010)

Haruko said:


> The highest score in a set ever before that I could find was 39-37. That was before tie breaks in a doubles match I think


If that was before tie breaks, then the set itself should have been considerably longer than the current one is lasting up until now, right?


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

This one is pretty much dominating the rest

Rusedski 'This is just a serving festival' He must be loving it then 

Sad that I have to abandon this match for football


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

What the hell? There's no broadcast of Isner's match on my TV but fucking lol at 45-45.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

So they'll get to 50 after all?


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

At this rate, they'll spent more time on the court for one match than the other players for the entire tournament.


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2010)

It seems so unreal. Are they that closely matched?


----------



## Felt (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't see how anyone can win.  There hasn't even been a break point for 82 games.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> So they'll get to 50 after all?



48-48. 50 is a guarantee now.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

This is just grass court tennis taken to it's logical conclusion when you have 2 big servers


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> I don't see how anyone can win.  There hasn't even been a break point for 82 games.


Yeah, Isner always advances a point and Mahut always follows up. Someone's gotta break down or they will play again tomorrow.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

Seriously whenever there's tiny chance/hope of break point (30-15 for the reciever), the server always wins it confidently. I don't see them breaking this rhythm.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

100th game incoming.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

2 break points for Mahut!!
.
.
.
now only 1.
.
.
.
.
0 XD 40-40

edit: 51-50

The best chance in hours goes flying.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Seriously, how is the actual match? Is there any rally at all?

(can't watch and can't stream)


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

What do you mean by rally?

Anyways like I mentioned 2 posts earlier it has a rhythm they can't break. But it's good a game. Sometimes I doesn't seem like they've been playing for 9 hours.

edit: 93 Aces XD


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> What do you mean by rally?



Like, do they actually hit the ball back and forth or is it just serve--->wins point.


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Seriously, how is the actual match? Is there any rally at all?
> 
> (can't watch and can't stream)


I think, a rally only occurs when someone is behing by leaps and bounds and is trying to catch up...?

Anyway, the longer it goes on, the crazier the whole thing becomes.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, right (haven't seen it in the dictionary at first, when I checked). Sure, there have been some entertaining rallies.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

Such a ridiculous match. This set alone is probably going to be longer than the previous longest match


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2010)

*Predictions*

1. One of them dies.
2. God stops the match.
3. The world ends.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 23, 2010)

WTF.  Still going on?

God they must smell like shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

And again, it was 0-30, but the server won it in the end.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 23, 2010)

Just when I think Isner is about to drop dead he musters up some strength and pulls through. Awesome match is awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2010)

55-54 with no end in sight...


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

56 all. They're going to be on the senior's tour by the time this match ends


----------



## kayanathera (Jun 23, 2010)

If this doesnt stop today will see something like 122-120 tomorrow


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

The other half of the draw will have reached the final before they finished this match.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

If it goes to tomorrow they have to play their next match on the same court


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2010)

Let's see if this can hit the 10 hour mark...


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2010)

From the Guardian blog



> I'm wondering if maybe an angel will come and set them free. Is this too much to ask? Just one slender angel, with white wings and a wise smile, to tell the that's it's all right, they have suffered enough and that they are now being recalled. The angel could hug them and kiss their brows and invite them to lay their rackets gently on the grass. And then they could all ascend to heaven together. John Isner, Nicolas Mahut and the kind angel that saved them.





> Let it end, let it end, it's 46-all. It was funny when it was 16-all and it was creepy when it was 26-all. But this is pure purgatory and there is still no end in sight. John Isner has just struck his 90th ace. Nicolas Mahut, poor, enfeebled Nicolas Mahut, has only hit 72. Maybe we should just decide it on the number of aces struck? Give the game to Isner and then we can all crawl into our graves.





> What happens if we steal their rackets? If we steal their rackets, the zombies can no longer hit their aces and thump their backhands and keep us all prisoner on Court 18. I'm shocked that this is only occurring to me now. Will nobody run onto the court and steal their rackets? Are they all too scared of the zombies' clutching claws and gore-stained teeth? Steal their rackets and we can all go home. Who's with me? Steal their rackets and then run for the tube.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

Match point for Isner!!!!


edit: nevermind, Mahut responded with an ace.

edit2: 59-59

edit3: match has ended due to upcoming darkness, they'll continue tomorrow


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Battle of the Zombies.


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2010)

It HAS to end tomorrow. They couldn't possibly both maintain the rhythmus they have held for so long.


----------



## SxR (Jun 23, 2010)

SxR said:


> Wonder if they'll leave for now and continue this tomorrow morning :ho



I was right afterall!!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

Mahut really wanted to continue though. But seriously I doubt any of them would have won a break point.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

So the angel finally descended from heaven.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 23, 2010)

My friend told me of this 50-50+ match.
I didn't believe him so I looked it up online.



....so its true, and my friend didn't lie to me after all :amazed


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

Did they literally just play the whole day?


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

Isner even missed his doubles match because of this. Incredible.


----------



## Arios (Jun 23, 2010)

I gave up on the footy to watch that match and we still got no winner! 

Isner almost looked like he was going to drop down dead 


Whoever wins, as a "reward" I think they should put them both through to the next round - facing each other


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

If they finish this, in theory they have to play their next match on the same court tomorrow


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

Haruko said:


> Did they literally just play the whole day?



Actually I just read the match started yesterday. After 2-2 it ended because of darkness.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Actually I just read the match started yesterday. After 2-2 it ended because of darkness.



I know it started yesterday =P I meant did they just come on at the start of play and keep going until the end of play?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 23, 2010)

Isner always looks like he is gonna die I think his nickname is "grandpa"


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2010)

Haruko said:


> I know it started yesterday =P I meant did they just come on at the start of play and keep going until the end of play?



Oh.
I don't know, the channel switched to the game at 22-22, but I think they've mentioned that neither player asked for a technical/medical break.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

They started playing at 1400 BST and played until 2112 BST. Not bad


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 23, 2010)

*Ten hour epic in progress at Wimbledon*



> *Ten hour epic in progress at Wimbledon*
> 
> John Isner and Nicolas Mahut played out the longest professional tennis match in history at Wimbledon but after 10 hours it is still not finished.
> 
> ...



Birdman resting in the lane

I think it was stoped because of the night.


----------



## Tkae (Jun 23, 2010)

Wrong section.

But I just turned it on. It's 52-52 in the tiebreaker 

EDIT: And don't tell me who wins


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2010)

Pretty epic match thar


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

To bad darkness stopped it


----------



## Haruko (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd have liked to see them moved to centre court, although perhaps not at the expense of their lives


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2010)

So it started again.

60-59

edit:61-62

with 104 - 99 aces.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

The zombies continue their endless battle.


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2010)

Makes me wonder, if they aren't going for the 100 points mark on purpose.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jun 24, 2010)

This game is hilarious, I really want it to go on forever.
Whoever loses is going to be _so_ disappointed...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 24, 2010)

I predict 115-113.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Segan said:


> Makes me wonder, if they aren't going for the 100 points mark on purpose.



I actually suspect they struck a deal yesterday to keep this match going on and on and on.


----------



## Federer (Jun 24, 2010)

IT'S OVER!!!!!!

70-68 ISNER   

USA beats FRANCE.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2010)

And it's over!!!! Isner wins.


70 - 68


----------



## Mori` (Jun 24, 2010)

Ah Fuck Isner.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn, I actually wanted Mahut to win since he's the underdog here in terms of ranking.

Shame they don't upped a player's rank based on the length of the match.


----------



## Arios (Jun 24, 2010)

Mahut ;__;

You've gotta be gutted for him


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2010)

I missed the ending though, and I'm a bit surprised Isner won since Mahut looked more calm.

Both players deserve huge respect for this.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 24, 2010)

Isner had the Aces when he needed them


----------



## Federer (Jun 24, 2010)

COMMON HAASE,

won the 1st set against Nadal. 

Edit: Haase just won the third set, he's two up. 

KOM OP HAASE.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh my, Nadal is in a tight situation too? This year's Wimbledon is as crazy as the World Cup.


----------



## little nin (Jun 24, 2010)

Nadal's smashing Haase at the moment now, awesome rally's though flippin eck


----------



## Federer (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn you Haase,

lost the fifth set with 6-3


----------



## little nin (Jun 24, 2010)

Great game of Tennis though, towards the end though Nadal just came through with well placed shots...Haase, flying dutchman


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 24, 2010)

Man all that matches so far this wimbledon have been pretty awesome. Really enjoying this tournament.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 24, 2010)

jesus Isner-Mahut was some Prince of Tennis shit lol. 

good games so far.


----------



## Federer (Jun 25, 2010)

Isner's out in straight sets against de Bakker. 

It was expected.

Federer is up next against Clement.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 25, 2010)

If it wasn't for the World Cup I would be getting right into this tournament.

Hewitt defeating Gael Monfils in straight sets, he is hitting form at the right time. Novak Djokovic next is going to be extremely tough though.


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn that longest game


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 25, 2010)

No kidding, ridiculous. 

I wonder what the highlights package is like.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

history in wimbledon 2010. awesome stuff. djokovic vs hewitt looks to be a great match.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 26, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> history in wimbledon 2010. awesome stuff. djokovic vs hewitt looks to be a great match.



Hewitt's really coming back strong, pretty much started last year and I wrote him off then. But he's come on even further I think. He's probably looking as good as he has.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

true. he has been playing exceptionally well. what i like about the said matchup is that djokovic changes the pace and direction of his shots very well. and hewitt is an old around fast guy and he anticipates shots rather precisely. i wonder who will eke ahead in the end.


----------



## Federer (Jun 26, 2010)

Petzschner 2-1 in sets against Nadal.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

Nadal lost 2 sets. That Petzzscherarara guy is playing incredible and I can't even spell his name nor have I ever heard of him.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 26, 2010)

Nadal's already played a 5-setter amirite? 

Did anyone see that volley from Petzschner just now


----------



## Federer (Jun 26, 2010)

Haruko said:


> Nadal's already played a 5-setter amirite?
> 
> Did anyone see that volley from Petzschner just now



Yeah,

but that Petzschner apparently played two 5 setter matches in his first two rounds.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

Nadal seemingly having problems with his knee. Or was it the elbow?


----------



## Haruko (Jun 26, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Nadal seemingly having problems with his knee. Or was it the elbow?



His knee I think? Petzschner looking in some trouble now


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 26, 2010)

Haruko said:


> His knee I think? Petzschner looking in some trouble now



Whatever it is, it doesn't seem to bother Nadal in the 4th set.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

people are doing rather well against the top seeds 

and murray through to the round of 16 in straight sets. also looking forward to the soderling-ferrer bout. my money's on soderling though.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 26, 2010)

Murray was boss today, he's been more convincing (so far) than a lot of his closer seeded rivals. However I wouldn't put it past him to mess up completely. He seems to lose a lot more than he should


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

he seems to have the easiest route to the semis as well with tsonga his only real threat. querrey may still lose to malisse. all credit to the belgian for reaching it this far. 

djokovic has the hardest route with hewitt next and, if he wins, possibly roddick.  

i'm also looking forward to another nadal-soderling match. many matches to watch out for.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 26, 2010)

MAHUT!!!


Wozniaki








worth the 4 hour wait!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

dude those are awesome! 

oh my bad, querrey's already through. to play murray tomorrow.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 27, 2010)

Serena Williams serve is looking amazing!!!


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2010)

Roddick is out.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> Roddick is out.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo!!!

GAWD why why was he standing so far back


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 28, 2010)

Lu is the only unseeded player left. Rooting for him over Djokovic.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 28, 2010)

Roddick has no return game.  Too bad.  I haven't watched Djoko but I don't think Lu can play as well as he did today.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 28, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Roddick has no return game.  Too bad.  I haven't watched Djoko but I don't think Lu can play as well as he did today.



Doubt it as well. The last time he beat a seeded player in 5 sets, he got sent home the next match in straight sets.

Still gonna support him, though.


----------



## Zissou (Jun 28, 2010)

Even if he manages to overcome Djoko the Fedex will probably be waiting in the semi. Still, great tennis is what it's all about and today was truly entertaining


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2010)

lol roddick is out. he's relying too heavily on his serve. no real dynamic play except for variations using slice. credits to lu for an amazing ground stroking.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 29, 2010)

Lleyton is out too.

Fucking choker.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 29, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Lleyton is out too.
> 
> Fucking choker.



He hasn't been the same since his hip went bad


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 29, 2010)

C'mon Li Na. Get that 1st set, you need it!

EDIT: Shit. Pressure setting in for Li Na.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 29, 2010)

all im saying is that Li Na's physio is HAWT


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 29, 2010)

Venus is out


----------



## Zissou (Jun 29, 2010)

That was unexpected, kinda glad after all though. It's not like a hottie just dropped out.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2010)

i prefer zheng jie coz she's prettier and hotter than li na. li is kinda old.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking forward to tomorrow more. The men's game seems a lot more interesting to me.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 30, 2010)

J Cap was hospitalized for an OD on prescription pills

Italian newspaper or some shit


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> J Cap was hospitalized for an OD on prescription pills



Apparently she's recovering now.

I'm surprised she's as young as 34, she's long gone from the tennis scene


----------



## Zissou (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone happened to drop by Hingis and Kournikova yesterday?


----------



## sel (Jun 30, 2010)

Lu's throwing this second set away. So many decent rallys just spoiled by the silliest of unforced errors


----------



## Zissou (Jun 30, 2010)

Serena/Venus are out of the ladies doubles. That's an upset alright.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

Federer broken in the third 

He's looked far less imperious this tournament


----------



## Zissou (Jun 30, 2010)

Definitely. Got the feeling he was back on track after a strong second set but he's shaky as hell atm.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

Nevermind Federer, Soderling is absolutely slaughtering Nadal in this first set


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

lol Federal played shitty and lost 3-1
Nadal is being owned 0-5 in the first set


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

This all actually looks like a really good chance for Djokovic


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2010)

Fuck, Federer just wasn't on form this tournament.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

Haruko said:


> This all actually looks like a really good chance for Djokovic



Murray > Tsonga > Soderling > Djokovic


----------



## Kobe (Jun 30, 2010)

Federer? 

:rofl


----------



## Zissou (Jun 30, 2010)

Well Nadal has two ugly fat chicks cheering him on. That might be an eyesore.


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2010)

*Why? Why? Is there no God? Why Federer? Why?*


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

Shows how good Federer is that he could get so far playing (by his standards) so poorly


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 30, 2010)

damn he is out


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 30, 2010)

i agree with haruko.

right from his first match, fed wasn't playing well at all. just occasional glints of genius that weren't consistent. then looking at the 7 other players in the quarters, i wasn't convinced he was higher than their level of play. it was only a matter of time before someone beat him this time. his sloppy play made him pay.

anyway, he said he wants to stay until the london olypmics. i hope he wins wimbledon at least once more before then.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2010)

Wimbledon aint the same without Federer, he's the only one I like to watch.


----------



## Zissou (Jun 30, 2010)

The commentators on the stream I'm watching are sooo pro Nadal. Annoying as hell.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

he was crying at the post game conference


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 30, 2010)

Bubi said:


> he was crying at the post game conference



Well its really sad to see..............

I agree with all the above comments....

Federer was no where near his best....and that wimbledon isn't the same without him...........

I hope he doesn't lose his confidence....and just concentrate on the upcoming US open..........

Ha...I can't believe this.....


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 30, 2010)

I can undertand when he cried when he lost to Nadal cause it seemed like he was losing his touch, but he shouldnt cry cause of this really, man up mang.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

I have to say firstly, I'm not the biggest Federer fan. Wimbledon isn't the same without him. I agree on that much. However I would actually say it's better. It is _so_ much more open now without him, not to mention I can't stand all the gold and the RFs everywhere


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

So fed did cry after all...

Well, I can't say I'm really sad or anything. After last year's French Open and Wimbledon, I considered his career coming in full circle. I still root for him but anything he does now is merely an addition to his legendary career stats.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 30, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> So fed did cry after all...
> 
> Well, I can't say I'm really sad or anything. After last year's French Open and Wimbledon, I considered his career coming in full circle. I still root for him but anything he does now is merely an addition to his legendary career stats.




Ya I've to agree with U....Its like after last years Wimbeldon he just lost that drive.....

I mean he has achieved all there is to....I mean he doesn't have to prove anything more...


But I think he cried today coz its his favourite tournament and just that fact that he hasn;t clicked this year might have hurt him.....

Anyways now I'd just start enjoying his game .....I think it would be way too unfair  to expect so very much from him now..I mean at this late stage of his career.....


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

If Murray gets through here, then the semis will be the top 4 minus Fed.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 30, 2010)

I really hope Murray pwns Nadal.........

Now without the dominanace of federer....men's tennis is gonna become like women's.....Its up for grabs for everyone.......


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

Like women's, but a hell of a lot higher quality. 

I'm not sure Murray will beat Nadal, as much as I want him to. Nadal is just so strong at the moment

Also can Federer never just accept that he lost, he's out blaming an injury


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 30, 2010)

Nadal won, yea! He totally manhandled Söderling with his power. 

But honestly, I was getting worried for Nadal after the 1st set, when Söderling was raping him, but Nadal started getting stronger, which forced Söderling to make more mistakes. 

So, Nadal is in the semis! Vamos Rafa! 

Also, I kinda feel bad for Federer. I was really hopping for a epic Federer-Nadal final, like the 2008 one, oh well.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

supersaiyan146 said:


> Anyways now I'd just start enjoying his game .....I think it would be way too unfair  to expect so very much from him now..I mean at this late stage of his career.....


Yeah. Too bad the world is unfair. Just look at how many articles jumping on how Federer has fallen. He is almost 30 after all and still getting into QFs.

----

Lu lost. Soderling lost. Looks like I'll be rooting for Nadal then.


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> I can undertand when he cried when he lost to Nadal cause it seemed like he was losing his touch, but he shouldnt cry cause of this really, man up mang.



He loves the sport. 

I rather have someone like Roger who really cares about tennis than an unemotional bastard. 

Even Rafael Nadal, who pretty much never cries, cried at Roland Garros, it's very understandable why he did it. Many people doubted that he would ever come back, and he didn't won a GS till the previous RG.




Haruko said:


> Also can Federer never just accept that he lost, he's out blaming an injury



Ever thought about that he might be injured? 

Rafael Nadal was injured as well, last year, yet he continued to play tournaments and eventually lost for the first time RG.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> Ever thought about that he might be injured?
> 
> Rafael Nadal was injured as well, last year, yet he continued to play tournaments and eventually lost for the first time RG.



I have thought of that. It comes out almost every time he loses though. It comes across as sour grapes, as if to say 'I would have won if I was 100%'


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2010)

I just miss watching Federer play. I remember the Australian Open Semi Finals 2007 against Roddick where Federer literally whooped his ass so fucking bad, it was astonishing


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)

To be fair beating Roddick then wasn't that hard once the serve was dealt with


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2010)

Remember when Roddick threw the ball and the racket cause he got pissed off?


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2010)

Best Tennis player ever that Federer, no one can deny that


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 1, 2010)

Haruko said:


> I have thought of that. It comes out almost every time he loses though. It comes across as sour grapes, as if to say 'I would have won if I was 100%'



Nope not everytime.....
His defeat at Australian open against Nadal and US open against Delpotro were the cases where it didn't happen......
The first case his forehand and serve just deserted him.....
In the second he lost his focus in the 3rd round and then Potro just took it.....Btw Potro was playing awesome at that time....

Btw do U think there is any one out there who can beat Federer on Hard court and Grass court if he plays to his fullest potential.....


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Best Tennis player ever that Federer, no one can deny that



Yep....no question abt that..........


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I just miss watching Federer play. I remember the Australian Open Semi Finals 2007 against Roddick where Federer literally whooped his ass so fucking bad, it was astonishing



Yeah me too....
I remember me bunking the college to watch that particular match....
The return of serve was just amazing......
To be fair he was unbeatable those days.....
Those were his peak years along with 05 and 06..............


----------



## Haruko (Jul 1, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Best Tennis player ever that Federer, no one can deny that



To me, I'll wait til his career's over. There's plenty of debate on this in my mind.



supersaiyan146 said:


> Btw do U think there is any one out there who can beat Federer on Hard court and Grass court if he plays to his fullest potential.....



Any of the top 4 if they get their game on too (in my opinion). I personally think if you get the top 4 playing each other then any of them could win. Remember Nadal has beaten Federer on HC and GC in those epic matches. The other two, perhaps less consistently, but they've done it in smaller tournaments over the years


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 1, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> He loves the sport.
> 
> I rather have someone like Roger who really cares about tennis than an unemotional bastard.
> 
> ...



crying when you win is OK
crying when you lose is wussy


----------



## Haruko (Jul 1, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> crying when you win is OK
> crying when you lose is wussy



A true man never cries


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 1, 2010)

Haruko said:


> A true man never cries



i agree


----------



## Haruko (Jul 1, 2010)

Did I ever say Murray was a true man? He could take a leaf out of these guys' book imo


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 1, 2010)

Haruko said:


> To me, I'll wait til his career's over. There's plenty of debate on this in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the top 4 if they get their game on too (in my opinion). I personally think if you get the top 4 playing each other then any of them could win. Remember Nadal has beaten Federer on HC and GC in those epic matches. The other two, perhaps less consistently, but they've done it in smaller tournaments over the years



I'm talking only abt Grand slams...Federer never takes other tornaments very seriously......

I can only agree with U abt the wimbledon match...even there I don't think he was in peak form.....
Haha....U seee in that Australian Open match Federer played really bad and yet it went to five sets.......
As I mentioned earlier his forehand and Serve compeltely desrted him in that match and yet he managed to drag it to five sets.....Now thats Federer for U..........


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 1, 2010)

I honestly can't believe Zvonareva is in the final....I have never cared for her but if she wins this I will have to give her props for over coming her mental hurdles


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 2, 2010)

Federer knocked out before the semi-finals... Something is wrong.


----------



## Segan (Jul 2, 2010)

Why? It was amazing to achieve what he did up to date any way you see it. But at some point any line of successive successes is going to be interrupted if it's going on long enough.

Just look at Fedor, he lost for the first time in quite a long while.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 2, 2010)

supersaiyan146 said:


> I'm talking only abt Grand slams...Federer never takes other tornaments very seriously......
> 
> I can only agree with U abt the wimbledon match...even there I don't think he was in peak form.....
> Haha....U seee in that Australian Open match Federer played really bad and yet it went to five sets.......
> As I mentioned earlier his forehand and Serve compeltely desrted him in that match and yet he managed to drag it to five sets.....Now thats Federer for U..........



That AO Nadal had just played a five setter going into that one. He was knackered already.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 2, 2010)

Segan said:


> Why? It was amazing to achieve what he did up to date any way you see it. But at some point any line of successive successes is going to be interrupted if it's going on long enough.



I agree, I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2010)

i can't deny federer is the all time best tennis player as of this point in time. i lost my interest in this wimbledon after his loss.  

and now djokovic lost my faith is now in murray.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 2, 2010)

oh! the excitement! Rafa vs. Murray!


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 2, 2010)

Djokovic lost. Good job Berdych. You're the guy who beat Fed Express after all. Looks like I might root for him instead of Nadal as I previously mentioned.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2010)

i still like djokovic better than berdych.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 2, 2010)

Not looking too good for Murray...


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 2, 2010)

Haruko said:


> That AO Nadal had just played a five setter going into that one. He was knackered already.



Haha that proves my point even more...........

Federer played very very bad to loose to Nadal in that condition...

Btw I'm not downplaying Nadal here...He is a beast....awesome stamina......

But just think....had Federer played atleast average level tennis he could have won.........


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 2, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Djokovic lost. Good job Berdych. You're the guy who beat Fed Express after all. Looks like I might root for him instead of Nadal as I previously mentioned.



Haha ....I hope Berdych wins wimbledon...
Atleast Federer can say he lost to the eventual winner........


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2010)

Brazil lost today, win for me Andy Murray


----------



## Haruko (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww he should have taken that chance for the second set.

Lucky net cord but boooooo and at this rate I have to make a new set.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like he's going to lose too


----------



## smurfette (Jul 2, 2010)

aww crap! c'mon Murray!! I really don't know who I want to win. I like both players. But I'm leaning towards Murray to win because I love UK. I love London. So c'mon Murray!!


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 2, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Brazil lost today, win for me Andy Murray



Beckham is watching the match too.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, Nadal has such great mental power, how he came back after that double fault, which gave Murray the set point, awesome.

Yes, break point by Nadal,  4-4 in the 3rd.


----------



## Felt (Jul 2, 2010)

Nadal is looking far too strong for Murray.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 2, 2010)

Rooting for Rafa all the way  

(I was kind of hoping that this was the final)


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 2, 2010)

Nadal, you superstar!!


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, Nadal in the final! Murray just couldn't keep up with Nadal. 

He will have a tough match against _in the form of his life_~Berdych on Sunday, but I think Nadal has a good chance of winning. 

Vamos Rafa!


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 2, 2010)

Bravo,
One more Rafa!


----------



## smurfette (Jul 2, 2010)

well...that was fast.....  I was hoping that the match will be a bit longer. I was hoping that luck will be on Andy's side this time around. I was hoping that Andy will put up more of a fight.   There's always next year Murray and UK!!

Rafa vs. Berdych  

As much as I like Rafa....I'm thinking of rooting for the underdog who beat out Federer.


----------



## Rhaella (Jul 2, 2010)

Guh. First Brazil, now this.

Imma go crawl back under a rock somewhere.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2010)

Márton Fucsovics made it into the junior final.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 2, 2010)

Nadal you monster :33
Knee injured + put at a disadvantage on the grass = however he is in final


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Guh. First Brazil, now this.
> 
> Imma go crawl back under a rock somewhere.



Same feeling here....things are not just going my way des days.....


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 2, 2010)

England's 150,000 year wait continues......


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 3, 2010)

lol no one's saying anything about our women's champion?


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> lol no one's saying anything about our women's champion?


I don't care about women's tennis, honestly. It just doesn't hold much appeal compared to men's tennis.

Even if it's Wimbledon.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 3, 2010)

Segan said:


> I don't care about women's tennis, honestly. It just doesn't hold much appeal compared to men's tennis.
> 
> Even if it's Wimbledon.



Same here. Especially when it's Serena breezing past the finals again.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 3, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Same here. Especially when it's Serena breezing past the finals again.



Thats what Federer did for so long and that was boring as hell to watch its the same thing


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 3, 2010)

I haven't watched Berdych play but Nadal should win it in 3 sets.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jul 4, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Thats what Federer did for so long and that was boring as hell to watch its the same thing



Well, he certainly didn't breezed past Nadal and Roddick in 07 and 09. Plus his game is more beautiful not to mention his competitors are also much more fun to watch.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> I haven't watched Berdych play but Nadal should win it in 3 sets.



The way Nadal is playing he would've been able to beat Fed without a sweat.

His top spin is ridiculous.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2010)

Nadal is a beast.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 4, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Well, he certainly didn't breezed past Nadal and Roddick in 07 and 09. Plus his game is more beautiful not to mention his competitors are also much more fun to watch.




Serena didn't plow through Sharapova when she won her wimbledon title or Clijsters in the us open semi final last year.

with that said all the women play the same because of Serena and Venus all the women wanted to emulate them and just started hitting the ball as hard as they could with no variety...the russians especially just look like card board cut outs of each other


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 4, 2010)

nadal seems the one with the better chance of winning. but i root for berdych because if he wins he'd have beaten the top 3 in a major, the most prestigious major for that matter.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know why I want Berdych to win even though he beat my favourite player


----------



## smurfette (Jul 4, 2010)

Alright! I'm ready for a fun, good and long match!!   

Not sure who's going to win. Berdych might have the chance since he did beat Federer. Nadal will probably win since he won it before.


----------



## Morati (Jul 4, 2010)

Nadal will most likely win this.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2010)

Nadal with the break. He's just too dominant


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 4, 2010)

i'll watch it at the third set.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 4, 2010)

Rafa is just schooling Berdych right now.. 3-0 is high possibility, but I'll go with 3-1.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 4, 2010)

wow...it's looking good for Berdych in the second set.


oh shit..said it too soon....


----------



## Mori` (Jul 4, 2010)

Berdych remembering he's never been clutch before in his life. Idiot ><


----------



## Nakor (Jul 4, 2010)

Nadal looks like he will win this in 3 sets. He'll have 8 major titles.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 4, 2010)

Nadal has this in 3 sets comfortably, I'd be surprised if he didn't after watching his performance in the first 2 sets.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 4, 2010)

aaaand he's done it.

Congratulations Nadal.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, Berdych played very well to get into the final, beating both Federer and Djokovic.


----------



## smurfette (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats to the Rollin' samursault Rafa! I was hoping Berdych would have a bit of chance. ahh...welll.. I'm happy that Rafa won.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratz Rafa!

maan.. he really deserves it.. he has the heart of a champion and living up to it.. I feel sorry for Berdych, he played really well defeating No.2 & No.3.. I wish him all the luck in next tourneys.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

The final was so boring, it's shit when Thomas couldn't threaten Rafa. At least the Federer v Nadal final was something to make your ass grip on the sofa


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 4, 2010)

Training exercise for Rafa.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats to Nadal!


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats Rafa! Was way too easy though.


And congrats Fucsovics.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 4, 2010)

lol that was too easy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2010)

Went to see the best of belgium event.

It was awesome.

-Martina Navratilova as ref

-clijsters VS serena. 

-henin there though she was supposed to battle clijsters. damn elbow injury >_>

-Francesca Schiavone as backup player if either got injured or was unable to play.

-broken the world record of most people in the stadium. 35.681 came beating the old record of 30.472

Clijsters beat serena in 2 sets. 6-3 6-2.

Had some pretty good moments. Especially in the second set where serena started pushing clijsters more. I also laughed hard when I think clijsters almost accidently slammed the ball in martina's face.

Serena really enjoyed it apparently. because she likes footbal alot and the whole cheering and making shitloads of noise thing. which we ofcourse did. the atmosphere was awesome. yelling, shouting, singing,waves thank god nobody brough those fucking vuzuvula or whatever they are called pieces of shit 



I have to say. I really enjoyed my first live tennis experience. It really sucks that our country doesn't host tournaments anymore.


It was aired in over 100 countries.

wonder if some of you saw it.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 9, 2010)

I would love to see clijsters play live she is probably my favorite tennis player


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah it was awesome we were on the upper tribune and we still heard their yelling and the ball being slammed. But damn serena sure can scream.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 9, 2010)

did u find it distracting or obnoxious


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> It was aired in over 100 countries.



They said on the tv that it was being aired in over 150 countries


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 9, 2010)

FEDERER to win US OPEN!!


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 12, 2010)

Federer to win everything 

Federer is the only reason I want Tennis, and Roddick


----------



## Haruko (Jul 13, 2010)

How can you like watching Roddick?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 14, 2010)

Roddick is funny  He gets pissed off


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 21, 2010)

Serena maybe out of the US Open interesting

and Andy Roddicks shaved head ....called it his Britney Spears moment


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 9, 2010)

Roddick is out of the top 10 for the first time since 06, and also the Rogers cup is under way


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 10, 2010)

The Dream Team of Nadal and Djokovic lost.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 10, 2010)

Fed's back in action tonight


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 13, 2010)

That Fed-Berdych match was EPIC! can't believe he pulled it out in the end


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a quick question guys, GOAT (male-female) Steffi Graf or Federer?


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 14, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Just a quick question guys, GOAT (male-female) Steffi Graf or Federer?



Fed

When was the last time all four top players made the semis of the same tournament?


----------



## Federer (Aug 14, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Just a quick question guys, GOAT (male-female) Steffi Graf or Federer?



This isn't even a competition. 

Steffi Graf

Hopefully can Federer reach the finals.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Aug 15, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Just a quick question guys, GOAT (male-female) Steffi Graf or Federer?



Federer any time.........


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't like battle of the sexes questions when it comes to sport


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Aug 15, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I don't like battle of the sexes questions when it comes to sport



Oh well...Billy Jean King defeated Booby Riggs right..........


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Let's go, Fed vs Murray.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 22, 2010)

Fed vs Fish in the final, Fed looking better and better each match and primed to make another serious run at the USO


----------



## PushTab (Aug 22, 2010)

Fish is looking really good this year. It's like he just unlocked his potential.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes Fed got it done, Fish played really well but Roger came through when he had to now it's on to the USO!


----------



## Federer (Aug 22, 2010)

FederHURR

He won, he won, he WON.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F48mTIeNt3U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah i saw that vid. but the people behind it didn't confirm if it was real or not lol.


----------



## PushTab (Aug 22, 2010)

The actual video was uploaded onto Gillete's official youtube so it's probably fake


----------



## Nic (Aug 22, 2010)

well now that Serena is out of the US open she won't have the chance to threaten any of the line judges.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 22, 2010)

Or win as usual.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 26, 2010)

Federer for US Open win!!


----------



## Godot (Aug 26, 2010)

US Open is gonna be a repeat of 2008. Murray beats Nadal in the semis, gets destroyed by Federer in the final.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 29, 2010)

us open starts tonight pek


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 29, 2010)

Federer being seeded #2 gives him a better chance but I doubt he wins this year. Soderling or possibly even earlier vs. someone like Hewitt or Matheiu could upset. 

Rafa hasn't been playing very good this hard court season but 5 set format is where he shines and his draw is good. Still I wouldn't be surprised if this is a chance for someone like Murray to break through and finally get a major win. Federer has no chance IMO too many big hitters stand in his way to reach the final.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah, Monfils.:33

He's my dark horse candidate, though he's probably not gonna make it past the second round.  Though I'd also love to see Roddick make it to the finals this time around.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 30, 2010)

OH MY GOD FEDERER BETWEEN THE LEGS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes.  That was quite impressive.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 30, 2010)

DARTH FEDERER


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 30, 2010)

The man is really something different. :amazed


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeG9U51X6pM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 31, 2010)

I liked how they had showed that commercial with him demonstrating the technique for it just a couple minutes before it happened.

McEnroe's: "Between the legs"

*yeah right*

...


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't watch the tournament before my uni reinstall the cable TV.


----------



## Federer (Aug 31, 2010)

'It's amazing how hard he hits it..... I guess with twins you don't worry about it too much anymore'



Feder


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2010)

^

Anyway, it looks like Djokovic is in trouble.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2010)

Get your weight up, Troicki!


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 31, 2010)

Li Na pathetic bitch


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2010)

^Someone's mad.

Also, WTF is up with Djokovic?  It's like, he'll drag the game out for five sets, let the opponent get tired, then come back and completely shit all over the opponent in the fifth set.  

If it's an intended strategy it's a hell of a risky one.  Thus, I'm convinced it's inconsistency.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2010)

Whew. Stick a fork in Troicki.  He's done.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 31, 2010)

Nadal's in a tough match


----------



## Nimander (Aug 31, 2010)

I know, man.  This Gabashvili guy he's facing has a HELL of a cross-court forehand.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 1, 2010)

managed to pull it out in straights, he was serving bombs out there never seen Nadal serve like that but his slice BH


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

Hewitt is out. Makes me feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 1, 2010)

So Berdych lost in the first round today, found something funny about it on another site



*Q:* Guys, do you consider this guy as a serious contender during the US Open 2010?

*A:* ...


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 1, 2010)

Ivanvic won in straight sets? How long has it been since she's had a victory like that?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 1, 2010)

Holy shit.  Tipsarevic is making Roddick look like a rookie with some of these absolutely wicked winners he's hitting.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie: Tip impressed the hell out of me with this match.  He played consistently well throughout, and kept himself much more composed than Roddick did.

Plus, I like his style.  

And he's playing Monfils next?  I'm setting an appointment to watch that match.  It'll be one to see.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 2, 2010)

Tipsys interview was fucking badass dude is like a zen master  so awesome to see him win


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 2, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> So Berdych lost in the first round today, found something funny about it on another site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 lol


----------



## Nimander (Sep 2, 2010)

Man, there were seriously moments where Tip just PUMMELED Roddick.  I mean, some of his forehands left my mouth hanging open.  He just played exceptional tennis.  Seriously: I'll rage at the universe if I can't watch him take on Monfils.

That said, I also second the  at the quoted post above.  And I'm stealing that gif.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 2, 2010)

Djokovic! Anyone seeing his post match interview?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, sometimes I think some Tennis fans/pundits have sticks in their asses.

Apparently, Roddick telling Tipsy that he'd kill him if he loses early, is "unsportsmanlike". 

God, an athlete with a personality/sense of humour.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X0XIHN1upE[/YOUTUBE]

This is "classless".


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 2, 2010)

Well sometimes Roddick can go overboard and it makes him look a real jackass though overall I don't mind him and his interviews are classic stuff.

Serena on the other hand is a complete bitch, there was an article recently on ESPN.com where even her bodyguard at the USO who said that she was the meanest player he ever worked for and he worked for guys like Sampras and becker who were known to be grade a douches themselves.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 3, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> Well sometimes Roddick can go overboard and it makes him look a real jackass though overall I don't mind him and his interviews are classic stuff.
> 
> Serena on the other hand is a complete bitch, there was an article recently on ESPN.com where even her bodyguard at the USO who said that she was the meanest player he ever worked for and he worked for guys like Sampras and becker who were known to be grade a douches themselves.



Lol Becker. 

It's even funnier when you see him on German TV and understand everything he's saying.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 3, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Djokovic! Anyone seeing his post match interview?



Yes, brilliance. That dude's brain is in the gutter and it's awesome. Did you hear Fowler talking about how Djok described the shade that helped him in his previous match? 

Hopefully he is also returning to form on the court too.

Of course he faces Blake next, so that's a bummer. Both those guys are cool so it'll suck to see one go.


I agree with Newb on the attitudes too. When men go berserk it's usually cus they're trying to be funny. When women go berserk it's usually cus they're bitches.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 3, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Wow, sometimes I think some Tennis fans/pundits have sticks in their asses.
> 
> Apparently, Roddick telling Tipsy that he'd kill him if he loses early, is "unsportsmanlike".
> 
> ...



Sometimes I feel a little sorry for Serena after all the negative articles about her...and then I watch this.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 3, 2010)

God, you guys really have some hardcore standards.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 3, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> God, you guys really have some hardcore standards.



If I'm interpreting this correctly, then you have misread my last post.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 3, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> If I'm interpreting this correctly, then you have misread my last post.



So you don't think she deserves it after watching this?


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 3, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> So Berdych lost in the first round today, found something funny about it on another site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what interview were they both laughing in?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 3, 2010)

Caroline Wozniacki is a phenomenal player.

Tipseravic is a baller.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 3, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> what interview were they both laughing in?



It was a preview for Cinci I believe it was and I think Roger had to say some things in Spanish and they both started laughing when he was doing so.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 3, 2010)

Ivanovic *4-3 xD


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 3, 2010)

Ivanovic 6-5 Mad ass Fat American Perverts, Shouting too loud


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 3, 2010)

Ivanovic wins 75 60
next cLIJSTERS


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 3, 2010)

Dey see Ana steamrollin, dey hatin. 

And lol at Schiavone hitting a tweener. 

Copycats.  try hitting it as a winner/passing shot.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 3, 2010)

Exactly make it a winner and past your opponent :


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn, that Istomin seems decent.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 4, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Damn, that Istomin seems decent.



2 words.

Skid mark.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 4, 2010)

Monfils is always extremely fun to watch.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 4, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> 2 words.
> 
> Skid mark.



He joined the ranks of bendy women like Jankovic and Clijsters.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 4, 2010)

it's fairly windy


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2010)

Roger easily through.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 4, 2010)

Last game of the match was just great.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 4, 2010)

Mardy Fish's wife is hot


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

with the players set up it should be a top 4 semis. my only concern is soderling beating federer at the quarters. 

nalbandian vs verdasco is very interesting.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 4, 2010)

Blake played horribly against Novak. I'm still having difficulty believing Fish is ranked better than him.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 4, 2010)

Always is surprising. Anyone seen that Agassi interview?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 4, 2010)

No, what did he say?


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 5, 2010)

I will make a long post tomorrow. It was epic. Can't do it much justice. Also unsure about how recent it was.

My cousin won all four of her matches today . Tomorrow is a big day. 540 point get.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 5, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> with the players set up it should be a top 4 semis. my only concern is soderling beating federer at the quarters.



I don't see that happening :taichou


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 5, 2010)

Clijsters played well. Ivanovic not so much.



Mist Beauty said:


> Monfils is always extremely fun to watch.


I just saw his shoe commercial... the same ones which tore yesterday.  oops.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 5, 2010)

well i certainly hope federer reaches the finals. 

and as much as i like clijsters, i really wanted ana to win 

oh andy is getting beaten


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 5, 2010)

Murray in biigggg trouble


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 5, 2010)

wow Murray lost


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 5, 2010)

i really didn't expect that. 

hurray for wawrinka! i like him coz he's swiss


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2010)

Biggest win of Wawrinka's career, great to see him finally win a really big match too. Fingers crossed that didn't take too much out of him though, would suck if he is too injured to be competitive in the fourth round. Will have to wait and see what happens once the adrenaline fades.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2010)

I am not surpised.
Murray will never win a slam. Hes never aggresive enough. He cant do it everyshot.
Hes stamina isnt good enough either.He missed too many 1st serves in. Stan
just force him back time and time again with the power. Stans one handed Backhand
is not half bad tonight. Murray each slam always finds players that will blast him off the court another year and no SLAM. Murray best chances is at AO or here or Grass.
But Nadal or Federer will always get him or players that hiTS big like Stan Cilic Del Potro
if they dont make errrors. Murray cant beat them

RAFA!!!! WIN USO


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 5, 2010)

3 americans still in the tournament. hope isner beats youzhny. he's a very fun fellow.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2010)

Hes funny,But his game is very 1 dimensional 
This is gooing to be a Snooze fest x(

*Big serves* *FH VS FH VS FH * BIG SERVE* FH VS FH VS FH *
something like this


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2010)

Isner is shit to watch. Nothing but a serve.

Hope Youzhny continues to destroy him =)

==

Sigh, Youzhny up a double break in the second and then chokes spectacularly. Fucking hell that was bad

==

took the third set tiebreak and up a break in the fourth thank fuck

==

And Youzhny wins, get the fuck out Isner


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 6, 2010)

Andyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 6, 2010)

That Agassi interview was months old 

Poor victim of Rafa.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh...Andy crashes again? I forgot to check up on him.


----------



## Godot (Sep 6, 2010)

Murray. I've almost completely lost faith in you


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

I Lost faith since he got beat Everytime.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 6, 2010)

With that, UK enters its 75th year of Grand Slam drought.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 6, 2010)

i want an epic 5 set Rafa/Roja final


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

I tried tennis. I failed so bad, I never tried it again. It was embarrassing and so depressing to watch.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 6, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> i want an epic 5 set Rafa/Roja final



fuck that Roger would lose if that happens I'd rather Rafa play a marathon 5 setter in the semis and then be dead tired for the next day....though knowing Nadal he would still win


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

Except when he loses.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 6, 2010)

Djokovic looked good against Fish


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

God, I looked at some tennis forums....the Nadal nuthuggery is unbelievable.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

Sharapova losing to Wozniacki
Sad day for tennis.


----------



## Federer (Sep 6, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Sharapova losing to Wozniacki
> *Sad day for tennis.*





How is it a sad day for tennis? It may be a sad day for Hollywood.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Sharapova losing to Wozniacki
> Sad day for tennis.


lol

Wozniacki plays inspired tennis. One of the few who are great to watch.

but her skirt is indecent.

Sharapova is starting to play well though


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 6, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> God, I looked at some tennis forums....the Nadal nuthuggery is unbelievable.



have you ever been on menstennisforums.com? the nadal tards are unbelievable


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> lol
> 
> Wozniacki plays inspired tennis. One of the few who are great to watch.
> 
> but her skirt is indecent.



Sorry Watching her keeping the ball in play.Bored me
Dont get me wrong.I want to Watch Sharapova so i cant switch


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn MaSha is badass :amazed


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

Wozniacki def Sharapova 6-3 6-4
Wozniacki was a Wall and Shararova just keep hitting with a wall
She tired her self out and errors and everything fall apart
When Wozniacki went aggressive Sharapova gets push back


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

Sharapova is just there to look pretty.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

Shes starting to look like a brainless ballbasher


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Sharapova is just there to look pretty.





Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Shes starting to look like a brainless ballbasher



Playing against Pushniacki without having your rythm is a bad idea.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

why the Caroline dislike?

I only started noticing her once she defeated Klara Zakopalova in the Copenhagen 2010 final.

considering my general dislike for blondes, she might be better than I think.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Sharapova losing to Wozniacki
> Sad day for tennis.


Sharapova lost.  Hantuchova lost.  Oudin lost.  Ivanovic lost.  I've lost interest as a result.  When is the Australian Open?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Sharapova lost.  Hantuchova lost.  Oudin lost.  Ivanovic lost.  I've lost interest as a result.  When is the Australian Open?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

January.
Poor Wozniacki In the interview, everyone made fun of her about her game and the dress
She's hated because she has no talents to produce extraundary tennis.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

as if anyone on the women's tour does.

but meh, I'll wait until the end of this year to decide.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

If she can only beat a great player who made errors
than what happen if the great player were errorless 
Like Clijsters and Venus in the final.

You like Kookie? She's alright player hits very flat


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> why the Caroline dislike?
> 
> I only started noticing her once she defeated Klara Zakopalova in the Copenhagen 2010 final.
> 
> considering my general dislike for blondes, she might be better than I think.



She's the best looking along with Ana IMO, but I dislike pushing, so 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> January.
> Poor Wozniacki In the interview, everyone made fun of her about her game and the dress



Care to link?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

but that's the thing, there has hardly been any consistency on the womens side for the past 7 years (aside from the Williams sisters, but I hate them). they all remind me of Davydenko, good one game, fluff the next one. You can't expect Wozniacki to do something they all haven't done.

I don't _like_ her, but I've enjoyed watching her games.

edit: ^ I'm not sure about her appearance, there are some fairly decent looking female tennis players in the top 25, more than Ivanovic and Wozniacki IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2010)

That Estonian girl is rough to look at.  I hope she gets eliminated next.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 6, 2010)

No more than Kuznetsova

wait, was she eliminated? I didn't watch the end of her game a few days ago.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

Lol, the German commentators are hilarious.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2010)

Wozniaki is an absolute bore to watch, full on pusher 90% of the time. The WTA in general is just a bit crap, brainless ballbashing and most of the players are headcases >__<


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow Russian headcases
Wozniacki is 27/3 against Russians since last year 

oh heres the link
arsenal transfers live blogging

Kuznetsova got beat by Cibukova leading each set -0- blew it
Kanepi Estonian Won 0-6 7-6 6-1 choked job by Wickmayer
she'll probaly lose to Zvonareva.

Venus/Kim vs Wozniacki/Zvonareva Final.

Nadal vs Federer or Djokovic


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 6, 2010)

querrey's the last american. but i'm rooting for wawrinka to win. i don't think either verdasco or ferrer can stop nadal, so i want to see a rafa-stan semi. 

and go federer!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 6, 2010)

Fed is ice cold


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 6, 2010)

And Federer is through.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 6, 2010)

fed through gonna be one heck of a tough battle with Sod, hope he get's through I want him to win this so badly


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2010)

I just saw vids of some player called michelle de brito


 You kidding me?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 7, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> I just saw vids of some player called michelle de brito
> 
> 
> You kidding me?



link please


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 7, 2010)

nvm

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-7WLIqa2M0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 7, 2010)

Her nickname is Burito


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 7, 2010)

17.





Nah seriously, not my type.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 7, 2010)

de Brito is old news. Have she been quieter recently? Must be cuz I've not heard from her, literally.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 7, 2010)

Shes so quite 
she boreds me


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2010)

she doesn't make a single sound pek


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a bad feeling about Fed - S?d. 

Someone needs to stop Nadal, but who can do it?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 7, 2010)

wow Wawrinka Querry what a match


----------



## Nimander (Sep 7, 2010)

I know, man.  I was rooting for Querry, but in the end Waw was just too much for him.  Plus his backhand is nothing short of godly.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2010)

stan the man you didn't disappoint. he's the man to give nadal a good challenge. 

and if fed continues to play excellently, he should be able to pass by soderling, probably in 4 sets.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2010)

I like Stosur more.  But Clijsters has a better chance against Venus.  So... I guess I will have to root for Kim.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2010)

verdasco beats ferrer. and i was under the impression that there were no tiebreaks in the fifth set. is that only in wimbledon?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 7, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> verdasco beats ferrer. and i was under the impression that there were no tiebreaks in the fifth set. is that only in wimbledon?



wow 2 epic five setters in the same day another amazing match Verdasco actually came back

And the USO is the only GS that has 5th set tie breaks


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 7, 2010)

oh i see thanks. how come though?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 7, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> oh i see thanks. how come though?



I actually have no clue why they have it probably to distinguish themselves from the other GS?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 7, 2010)

I want Fed to win but damn Nadal is playing some godly tennis at the moment


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Probably old as hell, but

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AKy0qHT0iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

And Fed beat Melzer with similar scores Newb.

EDIT: 

Dude, when did he learn serving like that.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> And Fed beat Melzer with similar scores Newb.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Dude, when did he learn serving like that.



yeah that's the thing Nadal is serving out of his mind right now he hasn't been broken once yet this tournament, your combine that serve he has right now with his baseline game and it's gg everyone else


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Fed can still take him.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> I think Fed can still take him.



as long as he doesn't go 1/18 on BP's against him again


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

WHERETHEFUCKDIDNADAL'SSERVECOMEFROMARGH!

That thing's coming off the racket like a fucking missile.  If not for the fact that Lopez is also a leftie, this set might've been done already.  I know if a leftie hit a serve like that at me I'd be fucked.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

Man.  That almost wasn't a fair match.  I only got to see the third set cause I was playing tennis myself, but damn.  

Sorry, Lopez.  You were a mere man doing battle against a god.

In other news, MONFILS VS. DJOKOVIC FUCK YEAH!

P.S. 90% first serve points won for Nadal.  Sonofabitch.


----------



## Federer (Sep 8, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> oh i see thanks. how come though?



Well, you might wanna rewatch Isner vs Mahut at Wimbledon this year, that's why I guess.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2010)

they're scared of repeating epic history-making long matches? 

and i think on a hard court nadal is less able to return strokes. so if federer plays without fear of what lies beyond the lines then he can beat nadal. that's what he's gonna have to do. he can't afford to be conservative with his shots.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 8, 2010)

Nadal gonna bitchslap Federer, watch it :ho


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> oh i see thanks. how come though?



I think it had something to do with one of the organizers and the TV schedules.


----------



## Paranoid Android (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone see the Clijsters match last night?
I haven't followed pro ladies' tennis this year, i generally turn it off when it's not a men's match (sorry, but the superior quality of the men's game has spoiled me so much that the ladies' game is boring for me. compared to the men, they're like 14 year olds.) so i haven't seen kim clijsters play since her first US open on her return from retirement, where i thought she was ok, but a little rusty and a step behind. I saw her play stosur and i've never seen clijsters like this. she's playing like a VET. an almost federer like swagger during that match. she was able to turn it on when it counted and outplayed a very class opponent. She may, right now, be truly entering her prime. look at steffi graf when she was that age. she still had 2 years of prime tennis left.

all i'm sayin is that if she keeps playin the way she does, she's gonna retire with a whole lot more majors i think. idk ladies' tennis has been a sad affair really, when girls like ana ivanovic and jelena jankovic being number 1s for a while. those girls were not good enough to be true number 1s. the minute someone of class returns to form, she rockets to number 2 in the world (clijsters). The rest need to step up.



Jαmes said:


> they're scared of repeating epic history-making long matches?
> 
> and i think on a hard court nadal is less able to return strokes. so if federer plays without fear of what lies beyond the lines then he can beat nadal. that's what he's gonna have to do. he can't afford to be conservative with his shots.



federer is probably the best shotmaker of all time, although he's not exactly the same player any more. if he's hot, he can beat anybody because he can hit angles on the court that opponents don't realize are there. tennis at that level, if you don't know where ur goin right away, you're fucked.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2010)

yes i find that true. the way he hits the ball and the places he puts it used to be unbelievable, especially during his early no 1 years. then starting at 2008 he minimized doing those shots that put him at the top. the errors came and receiving strokes became a lot easier. the rallies became more generic, and generally he wasn't playing as aggressively as before. 

i am glad to see a bit of the old fed come back this time around though. but he still needs to be consistent.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 8, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> fuck that Roger would lose if that happens I'd rather Rafa play a marathon 5 setter in the semis and then be dead tired for the next day....though knowing Nadal he would still win



didnt nadal have an epic 5 setter vs Verdasco is 09 AO Semi and still smash up Fed in the final 

i dont mind Wozniakis skirt lenght  it makes her more aerodynamic 

venus williams................'thing' is more of an outrage


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah i don't want a repeat.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn it, Monfils.  If you didn't try to look so flashy you'd have put away this set already.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> didnt nadal have an epic 5 setter vs Verdasco is 09 AO Semi and still *smash up Fed in the final*





It's not a "smash up" if you won it barely.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Damn it, Monfils.  If you didn't try to look so flashy you'd have put away this set already.



He's such a clown on the court it's pathetic at times



Aokiji said:


> It's not a "smash up" if you won it barely.



Honestly If Fed could ever learn to take advantage of BP opportunities against Nadal he would have 3 more slams atm.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Does it really count as owning your opponent if he just wasted his own chances to win?

I didn't watch that match, did Nadal defend those breakpoints or did Fed just dump them in the net?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never seen someone so blatantly throw a match away like Monfils just did.  Fuck.  It's almost enough to make me not like him at all.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Wait, don't tell me he lost in straight sets.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Does it really count as owning your opponent if he just wasted his own chances to win?
> 
> I didn't watch that match, did Nadal defend those breakpoints or did Fed just dump them in the net?



Some of them he dumped into the net but most of the time it's just him being so fucking passive that pisses me off like in the AO match in the third set two friggen times he got Rafa to 0-40 and 15-40 by playing aggressive and going right after Nadals serve but as soon as the break chance comes he goes into a shell and just slices those returns and lets Nadal dictate the point it drives me insane. 

That 1/18 thing was I believe the 07 FO where he was absolutely abusing Nadals serve but again when the time to break came he just folded


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Wait, don't tell me he lost in straight sets.



friggen clownfils some of his shots weren't even pro strokes he was like underhanding the ball


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 8, 2010)

Wozniacki double fault . this start is ugly as hell.

anyway, the Monfils game was short but at least good.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> friggen clownfils some of his shots weren't even pro strokes he was like underhanding the ball



I just see it as a complete waste of talent, cause the guy is such an ATHLETE.  Because of his frame, he can pull off returns that would literally be impossible for 90% of other players out there.  Even in this match he had a few of those.  And those long legs give him sprinting speed that is absolutely ridiculous to behold.

The thing is, he likes to show off for the audience too much.  So he tries too hard to make it look "showy", not knowing that the way he naturally moves and reacts makes his style showy and interesting looking enough without him having to add anything to it.

What he needs more than anything else is maturity.  A more mature Monfils would've absolutely stomped Djokovic in that first set, and very likely would've set the tone for the rest of the match.  



Nae'blis said:


> Wozniacki double fault . this start is ugly as hell.
> 
> anyway, the Monfils game was short but at least good.



I like Monfils, and love him on his better days when he's actually playing smart tennis.  But I have to disagree with you on this one, Nae; he didn't play a good match at all today.  Djokovic's slow start should've given Monfils a set, set-and-a-half lead on him easy.  But his own errors kept him from capitalizing.  After seeing the way he played today, I'm shocked the guy is #18 in the world.

Wozniacki on the other hand is playing some good tennis tonight.  Nowhere near what I think is her best, but good enough to have run roughshod over her opponent in the first set.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

God, one set with 10 games lsted 55 minutes.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> God, one set with 10 games lsted 55 minutes.



friggen WTA 

I wanna watch Fed's complete match before I have to sleep


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't believe that she is number 2. 

I have never played Tennis before and I feel I could hit those balls better. 

EDIT: Oh my God, this match is full of unintentional comedy.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

The Venus-Clijsters match is gonna be WAY better.  

God, this tourney hasn't been the same without Serena running roughshod over everyone in her path.  I thought it'd give the field more of a chance to showcase relative unknowns and give them the chance to prove themselves, but near the end it's the same old names and same old players.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm rooting for clijsters. but i'd have preferred henin though.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Here we go Fed-Soderling

Come on Fed no screwing around and get it done!!!


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

fed got so lucky with the challenge there


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

gwen stefani is here roger is fvcked


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Federer, you beast.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

how fed won that first set I'll never know


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Killer serves and good defense on the backhand side.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

DF soderling fed up a break in the second!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Fed you assassin


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

ah fuck


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

and he gives it right back


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

FUCK YEAH FED!!! NOW HOLD THIS TIME


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

What did I say? Backhand defense. :ho


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> What did I say? Backhand defense. :ho



lol Soderling must be killing himself for missing the easy smash now from 40-0 to broken


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

that's the 3rd racket already he's used in this match


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

This match makes me believe in Federer. If he always serves like this, he doesn't have to be scared of anyone.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> This match makes me believe in Federer. If he always serves like this, he doesn't have to be scared of anyone.



What I wouldn't give for a wimby 2009 final esque serving performance if he faces nadal in the final


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

He shouldn't serve on the T, bodyserves and angled serves would be much better against Soderling.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

2 sets to love end it in straights Roger!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Novak, you watching this?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

Fed you sexy, sexy beast.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2010)

Just turned on the match... Soderling...


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

YES HE BREAKS BACK!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

He's inside Soderling's head.  It's over.

Jedi mind tricks FTW.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

YES FED CLOSE IT OUT NOW!!!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

*Darth Federer waves hand in front of Soderling's face*

"This is not the win you are looking for."


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

Soderling didn't even go after the serves in the last game.  Like I said, as soon as Fed got inside his head, it was over.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2010)

YES YOU FUCKING BEAST NOW GO WHIP DJOKOVICS ASS!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2010)

What just happened? 


It was... nasty


----------



## Nimander (Sep 8, 2010)

^You just witnessed the power of the Dark Side.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2010)

Fed should just serve for consistency when his first serve is letting him down. People don't expect a safe serve at your first, so they will be too suprised to attack it.


----------



## Federer (Sep 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> He's inside Soderling's head.  It's over.
> 
> Jedi mind tricks FTW.



Feder


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 9, 2010)

I was so sure the 3rd set would go to Soderling at 5-3. Holy shit.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 9, 2010)

FUck you Andy Roddick, Fed is the man.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 9, 2010)

I  hope Sodercunt lost


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 9, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I  hope Sodercunt lost



Ace count: Fed 18 - 2 Sod



and btw



Aokiji said:


> I can't believe that she is number 2.
> 
> I have never played Tennis before and I feel I could hit those balls better.
> 
> EDIT: Oh my God, this match is full of unintentional comedy.



I must repeat this. Wozniacki and Cibulkova hit the ball as if they were scared to hurt it.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 9, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> I must repeat this. Wozniacki and Cibulkova hit the ball as if they were scared to hurt it.



I could still watch the Woz do that all day 



Speaking of pretty people, I hope Verdasco doesn't get completely obliterated by Nadal.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 9, 2010)

Caroline was playing really weird today, I didn't enjoy watching her


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 9, 2010)

amazing fed is amazing. hope he kicks it up a notch against nadal. but i hope more that wawrinka wins the match of his career in the semis (yes i call it). 

woooohoooo!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 9, 2010)

hey remember that tennis forum I talked about? Apparently, they're not just Nadal nuthuggers.  Apparently, Venus is better than Henin despite the fact that she hasn't won more GS than her, is older, has only won 2 of the 4 majors, most of her majors being in Wimby, Henin shitting all over her in the weeks at the top departmen, being a lost cause in RG and first and foremost not being as technically gifted and complete as she is.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 9, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> hey remember that tennis forum I talked about? Apparently, they're not just Nadal nuthuggers.  Apparently, *Venus is better than Henin *despite the fact that she hasn't won more GS than her, is older, has only won 2 of the 4 majors, most of her majors being in Wimby, Henin shitting all over her in the weeks at the top departmen, being a lost cause in RG and first and foremost not being as technically gifted and complete as she is.



The H2H Would explain why  7-2


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 9, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> The H2H Would explain why  7-2



Just like early Nadal's record versus Prime Federer explains how he was superior to Fed-oh wait.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 9, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Just like early Nadal's record versus Prime Federer explains how he was superior to Fed-oh wait.



H2H is such a joke of a stat to determine who is the superior player at the end of the day 16>>>>>>>>8


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 9, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> H2H is such a joke of a stat to determine who is the superior player at the end of the day 16>>>>>>>>8



Nadal is sure to win more than 8.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 9, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Nadal is sure to win more than 8.



Oh no doubt but I see people claiming that as of even right now Nadal will go down as the better player 

Also Roger still has a few slams left in him as well


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 9, 2010)

well shit 

he should've taken the second set.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 9, 2010)

I won't stand to hear Henin disparaged.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 9, 2010)

Verdasco bending over and taking it in the ass again from his idol Nadal


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 10, 2010)

Heres ma predictions:

Semi-Final #1
*Federer* vs. Djokovic
7-6, 4-6, 7-5, 6-3

Semi-Final #2
*Nadal* vs. Youhzny
6-3, 7-5, 7-5

*DREAM FINAL BABY!!!!!*

*THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME* vs. Rafa
5-7, 7-6, 6-3, 6-7, 6-4

*AND ROGER WINS HIS 17th GRAND SLAM AND 6th US OPEN TITLE!!!!!*

My predictions are almost as sexy as the chicks in my sig.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Heres ma predictions:
> 
> Semi-Final #1
> *Federer* vs. Djokovic
> ...



If Fed loses the first set in the final to Rafa it's over he ain't gonna win it, Nadal I believe is undefeated in GS play when he wins the first set something like 104-0, plus he already has the huge mental edge on Fed. The first set will be absolutely key to Roger winning and he has to come out aggressive and take it to Nadal and please for the love of god make good use of your BP's.

Oh and lol were talking finals when he still has Djoker left to play


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2010)

hopefully they will come true. lol.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 10, 2010)

Holy shit, I forgot it was time for the US Open.

...this is what happens when I don't have a television. Or possibly what happens when Federer doesn't make it to the finals twice in a row.

...what the hell are they doing, having the semi's so late? Hasn't it always been a Thursday/Friday affair?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, at least Verdasco broke Nadal... once.




Sena Kobayakawa said:


> My predictions are almost as easy as the chicks in my sig.



More appropriate.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2010)

Ah man, 

who's gonna stop Nadal?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2010)

in all fairness, fed isn't playing bad. but it does seem that nadal is playing excellently. well we'll see come finals.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 10, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> in all fairness, fed isn't playing bad. but it does seem that nadal is playing excellently. well we'll see come finals.



Yeah, the four left reflect their rankings pretty well.

1. Nadal looks almost unstoppable.
2. Federer is maybe just a step below him. 
3. Djokovic is pretty solid. 
12. Youzhny just squeaked by Wawrinka.

But Federer beat the #5 in straight sets while Nadal beat the #8 in straights.


Man... it is going to be verrrrry interesting.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 10, 2010)

Souten Kishun said:


> Yeah, the four left reflect their rankings pretty well.
> 
> 1. Nadal looks almost unstoppable.
> 2. Federer is maybe just a step below him.
> ...



Honestly, Nadal wasn't THAT dominant from what I watched.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Honestly, Nadal wasn't THAT dominant from what I watched.



Yeah actually his match against Vedasco was the shakiest he's been all tournament he wasn't serving as well as he had previously and he resorted to moonballing in the windy conditions If Verdasco only had a brain in between his ears he should have easily taken a set off him I mean come on DF twice in a row to allow Nadal to break back? That's bending over if I ever saw it.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2010)

Nadal has lost one match in which he has won the opening set, against Ferrer a while ago

but that is a formidable stat!!

plus factor in roger being a pussy who cries whe he sees nadal


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 10, 2010)

Clijsters showing Venus the exit lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

lol  bye venus.

now go and blame some injury or how you werent feeling good.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Nadal has lost one match in which he has won the opening set, against Ferrer a while ago
> 
> but that is a formidable stat!!
> 
> plus factor in roger being a pussy who cries whe he sees nadal



 Nadal admitted that he cried in the locker room after 2007 Wimby final



> Q. What happened in the locker room after that [Wimbledon] final? There are some rumors going around?
> 
> RN: I kept myself together pretty well during the ceremony, I didn?t want to act like a child. But once I arrived in the locker room , I sat down, and naturally, after losing the final of the tournament that thrills me the most, against the number one player, and having had lots of opportunities, I started to cry ? out of disappointment, sadness. It was the only match where I cried afterwards last year, and one of the few where I?ve done it in my entire life. It was a very even match. I spent 20 or 25 minutes totally crushed. Once people started to arrive, I sat in a bathtub. They were coming to encourage me. I would thank them and ask them to leave me alone. I don?t like to be seen crying.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay Clijsters 

An excellent match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2010)

I love how Clijsters and Henin can disappear for like 6 months and come back to dominate the tour.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 10, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I love how Clijsters and Henin can disappear for like 6 months and come back to dominate the tour.



I miss Henin 

Anyways, earlier today I managed to catch the Men's double finals. Didn't get to watch the women's semifinal's though. 

Hopefully Super Saturday doesn't disappoint. Nadal's likely going to get past Youzhny, and likewise with Clijsters and her opponent. Fed and Djokovic's match should be fun!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn.  Venus lost.

It's cause I was at work and wasn't there to support her.  My absence was felt.


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm actually quite surprise that Venus almost won this match.  I expected Clijsters to actually have an easier time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

apparently venus was all "yeah there was a odd wind so I couldn't play normally"

here come the excuses again :ho


----------



## jemalo (Sep 11, 2010)

I think Nadal wont' be winner today. Remember my words...


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

Venus fucked up
She fucked herself in the TB 
She fucked herself getting broken
She fucked herself Getting broken after being Broken


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> apparently venus was all "yeah there was a odd wind so I couldn't play normally"
> 
> here come the excuses again :ho



are you serious?  That was the excuse?


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2010)

Today are the semi finals, hopefully will Roger reach the finals.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

Nic said:


> are you serious?  That was the excuse?



yeah she said it in a interview

clijsters was all "OMG THIS MATCH WAS GODWIN THIS IS WHY I CAME BACK IT WAS HARD BUT TOTALLY WORTH IT"

then they interviewed venus

she went "I did my best but with the sometimes odd wind I couldn't play normally. I am sad that I lost but what do you expect if you havent had enough training, I dont care about the loss I am at a point in my life that I dont have to prove anything"




Jesus stop making excuses, she was better you don't have to come with the whole "wind was bad, didn't train enough"


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 11, 2010)

Haven't watched a single match yet.  Glad to see Nadal and Fed in it still.


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yeah she said it in a interview
> 
> clijsters was all "OMG THIS MATCH WAS GODWIN THIS IS WHY I CAME BACK IT WAS HARD BUT TOTALLY WORTH IT"
> 
> ...


oh dear, the williams sisters never cease to amaze me with their excuses.  

Oh well i'm glad to see clijsters in the finals.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 11, 2010)

jemalo said:


> I think Nadal wont' be winner today. Remember my words...



No, Nadal will make it to his first US Open Final and take out Federer in a legendary 4 hour 5 setter.


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't get it,

if that's what Venus has said, it's not an excuse, I mean did she say that she would beat Kim under different circumstances?

She's saying, she didn't play her usual game in these conditions which is logical, but the same goes to any tennis player who's still active. 

I really don't see any excuses in that.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 11, 2010)

Youzhny got broken.  God he sucks.


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

Juracule Mihawk said:


> I don't get it,
> 
> if that's what Venus has said, it's not an excuse, I mean did she say that she would beat Kim under different circumstances?
> 
> ...


that's exactly what she's indirectly saying, so yeah it is an excuse.   She may not be as blatant as her sister, but it's still one.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 11, 2010)

Youzhny is getting destroyed.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2010)

fuck this Fed and Djoker are gonna destroy each other and tomorrow a rested Nadal will whip on either of them


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> fuck this Fed and Djoker are gonna destroy each other and tomorrow a rested Nadal will whip on either of them


He usually does these days anyways, so it wouldn't be much of a surprise.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 11, 2010)

How nice of Rafa to give condolence to the New Yorkers for 9/11. 

Still supporting Fed though.


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2010)

Nic said:


> that's exactly what she's indirectly saying, so yeah it is an excuse.   She may not be as blatant as her sister, but it's still one.



Okay, from the quote I get this:

'I played my *best*', which means she gave it all. 

'There was an odd wind and I couldn't play normally', she means the way she plays under normal circumstances, but her opponent has this too, she's not using this as an excuse, since she already stated that she gave her best. 

An excuse is something to bring forward and say I could have beaten that opponent if it wasn't .......etcetera. 

But from the quote 'Vegitto-kun' posted, I don't see such thing. 

People also wrongly accuse Nadal or Federer for finding excuses for their defeats if they say something about the circumstances when they lose.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 11, 2010)

0-40, Federer?

Stop breaking my heart, dammit.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 11, 2010)

Djoker choking hard lol.

Nadal's going to win tomorrow.  It feels just like last year when Fed looked like the favorite against Del Potro but Fed screwed himself.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, Fed. :ho


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

choked Joker


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

Djoko's dad wearing


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

The return of FedError.


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2010)

Federer. 

Wtf is he doing? He can steamroll the Djoker if he plays consistent.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2010)

Usually Djokovic folds when facing adversity.  I expected Federer to easily when this 4th set.  Maybe Federer started thinking of Nadal and all of the beat downs he has given him recently.  Federer doesn't want to face him again; trust me.


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2010)

Djokovic isn't even playing that great, Federer basically gave that one set and he's giving him the 4th set. 

Congrats Rafa, it takes a miracle to beat him in the final.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2010)

this sucks no matter who wins this match Rafa is gonna steamroll them in the final


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2010)

the longer this takes, the more  nadal gets....................


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

wow long five set game there.   I don't even know who I want to win.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

Federer Faild


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2010)

Federer 

Why you do this.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2010)

bye bye federer......


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

well hope Novak beats Nadal but I doubt it.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2010)

congrats on the USO and the career grandslam asspicker


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Usually Djokovic folds when facing adversity.  I expected Federer to easily when this 4th set.  Maybe Federer started thinking of Nadal and all of the beat downs he has given him recently.  Federer doesn't want to face him again; trust me.



Yeah right, losing in the semifinal against Djokovic is so much better. 

And 5 set losses aren't beatdowns. 



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Djokovic isn't even playing that great, Federer basically gave that one set and he's giving him the 4th set.
> 
> Congrats Rafa, it takes a miracle to beat him in the final.



Honestly, when has Rafa beaten a guy like Djokovic in this tournament though?

The only advantage would be that Djokovic has this match in his bones.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2010)

Djokovic is gonna be dead tired tomorrow I fully expect Nadal to straight set him or at the worst 4 sets.

God I hope I'm wrong


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2010)

Fed is waste, no man who gets torn 6-1 and 6-2 deserves to face the rafa-god


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Fed is waste, no man who gets torn 6-1 and 6-2 deserves to face the rafa-god



6-2, 6-2, 6-2 know what that is?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> Djokovic is gonna be dead tired tomorrow I fully expect Nadal to straight set him or at the worst 4 sets.
> 
> God I hope I'm wrong



A rested Djokovic is more than a match for Rafa on that turf.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2010)

lol fed wasn't up to the challenge this time around. he should really get some more motivation. the errors came like rain in that match. i very much hope djokovic gets pumped up from his victory and be more consistent this time around.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> A rested Djokovic is more than a match for Rafa on that turf.



That's the thing though after a 5 setter like this and finally beating Roger dude's gonna be exhausted physically and mentally and the stupid USO schedules the semis and final back to back so he gets no time to really rest or recover.


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

yeah Federer had two match points late, well looks like age is slowly getting to him now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 11, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> 6-2, 6-2, 6-2 know what that is?



does it mean this?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2010)

nope it means this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR6rvY9wbwA[/YOUTUBE]

oh and


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> lol fed wasn't up to the challenge this time around. he should really get some more motivation. the errors came like rain in that match. i very much hope djokovic gets pumped up from his victory and be more consistent this time around.



5 sets isn't exactly what I'd think of as "not being up to the challenge".



Nic said:


> yeah Federer had two match points late, well looks like age is slowly getting to him now.



Yeah, I don't think errors and shitty first serves are proof of age. Then, he isn't even 30.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> does it mean this?



Oh lol, wannabe amusing Fed hate.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2010)

It's so depressing that Wozniacki AND Venus are out of the Women's Final


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol, Wozniacki.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Lol, Wozniacki.


She's purty


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol, Zvonareva. 

Clijsters pretty much coasted to victory.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> 5 sets isn't exactly what I'd think of as "not being up to the challenge".



how many more times was he broken than his opponent? a lot of sloppy shots here and there. lacked consistency with winners. the federer of prime would not have let a 1-6/2-6 performance come off his racket. djokovic was with him the entire time. the sets he lost where both 5-7.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

You said it yourself, it was more selfdestruction.

5 sets are 5 sets.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2010)

Self Destruction.  Are we talking about Vera?  Her antics were amusing.  She took a lot of aggression out on her racket tonight.  

Kim really dominated the match.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> You said it yourself, it was more selfdestruction.
> 
> 5 sets are 5 sets.



thus he wasn't up to the challenge. otherwise he wouldn't have self-destructed he failed. which in any other instance, well maybe except for a select few, i would've raged over. but i like novak. so more power to him.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

You have weird definitions of "not up to the challenge"


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2010)

so you would say he _was_ up to the challenge when his play was very poor? he practically gave up two sets and gambled on the final one. he was complacent and playing safe with his shots thus the many errors and the chances for novak to attack. he wasn't defeated because djokovic was too good. it was just he wasn't playing his best. how can you say he was up to the challenge then when he was far from his prime play? now that's weird.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2010)

He doesn't need to be in his prime to be up to the challenge. He had 2 fucking matchpoints...


----------



## Nimander (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got off a 13-hour shift to watch ESPN and see on the ticker that Federer lost to Djokovic?

What the fuck?  Did I drive into the Twilight Zone during one of my deliveries?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 12, 2010)

What I don't get is how Fed went from serving like a god against soderling to the abysmal performance against Djoker that was the most shocking thing and I'm really surprised that with him serving so horrible he even took it to 5 sets let alone have 2 MP's


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

He served crappily against Söderling as well, for a period of time.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Federer...


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

The guy just can't win. Anything less than a final/slam is crap.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2010)

The Federer of 2005/2006 would have a talk with you, old man. 

It's a shame, I mean I wouldn't mind if Federer loses when is opponent is so much better, Djokovic didn't play bad, but it was Federer who was very poor and gave basically two sets as a present. 

Such a shame.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish Delpo was here.


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 12, 2010)

Nadal is the new tennis God.  Career Slam will be achieved and he will be the youngest to do so


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

i blinked and missed the womens 'final' 

damn we needed serena!!! how can a finalist get crushed so bad?!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Nadal isn't shit. 5 from his 8 GS come from RG and most of his mystique comes from him beating Fed 14 times, while most people ignore this: 

I also like how people act as if Nadal had already won this. 

This is the guy that got steamrolled by Delpo. 


On a more neutral and serious note, I hate exaggarating the world's best's abilities, in any sport.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Nadal is the new tennis God.  Career Slam will be achieved and he will be the youngest to do so



Why because he reached the final of the US Open for the first time?


----------



## Kobe (Sep 12, 2010)

If he hadn't had the injuries, he would have done that before. He's till 24, watch him win it 4-5 times back to back.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Kobe said:


> If he hadn't had the injuries, he would have done that before. He's till 24, watch him win it 4-5 times back to back.



 This is just bullshit. He hasn't shown that he has what it takes to do that. Him winning USO back to back is like Federer beating him in RG back to back: not happening.

And the injuries are pretty much his own fault, considering his biomechanically unsound playing style. 

And seriously, he has participated in this tournament healthily and still didn't reach the final, ask Del Potro and Murray. The ones where he was injured were AO 2010, Wimby 09 and RG 09.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 12, 2010)

oh gtfo lol. because of the injuries he couldn't stay fit enough to participate in the US, that's fact. He has what it takes to win in other competitions but he can't win US? that's the real bullshit. Where is Murray now again? He had his jam years ago now he's shit. Similar with Del Potro. Similar with Söderling. Nadal has/had the ability to beat them all but in couple of matches he couldn't.. that doesn't show he's incapable of doing it, the opponents were just better at those times, most of them were in their peak.

Federer won the first one when he was 23 anyway, so one year difference really isn't important  Now that Federer is shit, he'll win it back2back :ho eventhough it seems like pathetic, I'll take that.. it was same with Roger anyway.

and who are you supporting again? You're bashing Federer, you're bashing Nadal as if you're Federer fan.. really you're an odd case


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats funny, Fed loses to Djoker, that means his reign is over, Nad loses to Delpo, it's just a fluke because he beat him numerous times. Fact of the matter is, he failed to win it even when perfectly healthy. 

And this is his worst surface, he ain't winning anything back to back here, buddy. He doesn't have what it takes to win it 4-5 times back to back like you said. Fed has done it and it's considered a HUGE deal. You don't replicate that just because you're talented and the best in the world.

As I said, those two are judged by completely different criteria. Fed had mono in 2008 and was injured when Berdych beat him in Wimby, but nobody gives a fuck about that, do they.

And Del Potro is a beast, he is just injured. He is pretty much the Nadal of now. (as in Nadal owned Fed at the age of 19 on his fav surface and so did Delpo)


----------



## Kobe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nadal lost to Delpo when he was 23, when Delpo was 21.

Federer (29) losing to Djokovic is huge deal if you watched the match you'd see that. He's not the monster you knew anymore. Winning sets by 7-5 but losing it with scores like 6-2 is a fucking sign of decline.

That winning 4-5 times back to back was more like a wish, of course I know it's fucking too hard, but if he wins it even 2 times in a row, it's huge for me.. for him too as well.

I'm sure you're not clueless enough to decline Nadal's talent, his progress so I'm sure you'll agree with me at this: He'll win many trophies whether it's Wim, or USO without monster Federer out there... of course with one condition: He needs to stay healthy.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Nadal lost to Delpo when he was 23, when Delpo was 21.
> 
> Federer (29) losing to Djokovic is huge deal if you watched the match you'd see that. He's not the monster you knew anymore. Winning sets by 7-5 but losing it with scores like 6-2 is a fucking sign of decline.
> 
> ...



He won't if he abuses his body like that. Sorta like D-Wade: Wade gets injured because he chooses to drive to the basket too much when shooting would be easier on his body and Nad pushes himself too far and likes to use uneconomic movement and weird hitting positions that fuck up his knees. 

I watched the match and I gotta say, considering he pretty much hit all of his first serves out, he was pretty impressive, lol. I'd say it's lack of concentration more than actual loss of ability since he owned Söderling just fine. Had he served like he served against him, Djoker would have another loss in his pocket.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

didnt delpo beat a nadal who just returned from injury? he missed SW19 didnt he?

tbh, i wouldnt mind if the Djoker won, i mean to kill fed in 5 sets, facing 2 match points.........................i shall no longer call him a quitter


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> didnt delpo beat a nadal who just returned from injury? he missed SW19 didnt he?
> 
> tbh, i wouldnt mind if the Djoker won, i mean to kill fed in 5 sets, facing 2 match points.........................i shall no longer call him a quitter



He returned from injury, but he wasn't injured at the moment though, right?

Well, that means it's still a more legitimate loss than the one against Söderling. Had he had some practice, it probably wouldn't have been this clear.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol clijsters raped hard.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2010)

regardless of whether or not nadal's injury will haunt him the rest of his career, it's undeniable that he is fast getting very good at all surfaces. pretty soon he's gonna get forced to find effective ways to adjust his style of play for the different surfaces. 

it's not anymore so much on who hits harder or who saves more balls. it comes down to consistency, something that we have seen nadal summon recently in all major tournaments. winning this us open would most likely seal the deal for him. he'll be on his way to matching if not surpassing fed. it's up to the swiss maestro to do something about that. he can't afford 2 brilliant sets, 2 pathetic ones, and one desperate attempt of a final set that he'll end up losing altogether. he needs what nadal has been trying to perfect right now, what he used to have, and that is utter and unrelenting high class tennis. 

i do hope he'll still hold the record gs titles for a lot longer than a few years. but the way things are now, it looks mighty good for the spaniard.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 12, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> regardless of whether or not nadal's injury will haunt him the rest of his career, it's undeniable that he is fast getting very good at all surfaces. pretty soon he's gonna get forced to find effective ways to adjust his style of play for the different surfaces.
> 
> it's not anymore so much on who hits harder or who saves more balls. it comes down to consistency, something that we have seen nadal summon recently in all major tournaments. winning this us open would most likely seal the deal for him. he'll be on his way to matching if not surpassing fed. it's up to the swiss maestro to do something about that. he can't afford 2 brilliant sets, 2 pathetic ones, and one desperate attempt of a final set that he'll end up losing altogether. he needs what nadal has been trying to perfect right now, what he used to have, and that is utter and unrelenting high class tennis.
> 
> i do hope he'll still hold the record gs titles for a lot longer than a few years. but the way things are now, it looks mighty good for the spaniard.



I co-sign this


----------



## Just Blaze (Sep 12, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Why because he reached the final of the US Open for the first time?



Fed is on the decline obviously.  Nadal has figured out a way to control his "injuries."  If you thought Nadal had problems with injuries, Del Potro will have them too so he's not going to be a threat yet.

I don't see anybody else challenging Nadal yet.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2010)

Nadal right now, is basically like a Federer from 2005/2006. 

He's pretty much unstoppable, and he keeps getting better and better. If there's a person who can surpass Roger at the near future, it's definitely him.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Honestly, Fed was more hardcore back then though.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2010)

i want fed to be hardcore now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 12, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol clijsters raped hard.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 12, 2010)

Djokovic match was interesting, I don't want to take anything away from his performance but Federer didn't look at his best. He has no reason to lose sets 6-2 or whatever it was.

Anyway, I hope Djokovic wins when the game eventually starts.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2010)

the second set was worse 6-1 :/

go djokovic!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2010)

Honestly, I can't wait for Delpo returning to the stage here.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 12, 2010)

Someone please explain to me how Davydenko is still fifth seed? The only time I *ever* see him are in the opening rounds of some competitions.


----------



## ZE (Sep 13, 2010)

Such a shame that Nabaldian doesn't give a shit about tennis. He's easily my favourite player. When on form, he could beat any of the top eight players in the world. He's from the same generation as Federer. So he's getting old, but there's still hope he can win a grand slam next year.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR7do5BFgzA[/YOUTUBE]

I miss this Fed. And that was end of 07, couple of months before Nadal trashed him in RG, so Nad wasn't a noob here. 

1:03 - 1:16


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

lol, looks like even the heavens disapprove of USTA's shitty schedule. I wasn't that keen on watching the finals but now that Djoker is, by right, healthier this should be a little more interesting.



Aokiji said:


> 1:03 - 1:16


Federer needs to get his first serves back. He always lose when he serves like shit. I haven't seen those first serves since...USO 2007?


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2010)

@HugeGuy,

RG 2008, the final against S?derling, he hit only aces in the tie-break, he also had a 100% score against Haas in the first set, same tournament. 

But he still lost the tie-break to Haas back then.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2010)

Rafa just won the first set with 6-4.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 13, 2010)

ccc Nadal Reyiz ccc


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 13, 2010)

what a cheeky shot!


----------



## Federer (Sep 13, 2010)

It's raining.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2010)

Joker has an equal number of points won compared to Rafa. 

Go Joker.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 13, 2010)

Nole had that scary stretch during the 2nd set where he just blasted everything. Somehow Rafa managed to even it out. It's a shame that is raining again, when it was such nice weather a few hours earlier. 

Indeed, the crowd is so annoyingly obnoxious, but its NY so its somewhat expected.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck yeah Nole.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

Is Djokovic gonna do a Federer and hand Nadal the 3rd set?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2010)

Djokovic is awesome, but only on break points


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't know that Djokovic could run so well. :amazed


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2010)

You know what saddens me? If Nadal wins his career grand slam, his tards will go gaga despite the fact that it was MUCH easier for him to win it than for Fed. 

Fed was good enough to dominate across all surfaces at a similar age as Nadal, but he couldn't win the FO cuz he had a clay juggernaut like Nadal stood in his way. I can't say the same for Nadal on hardcourt. If Del Potro comes back, he will probably achieve a lockdown on HC.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

Even if Nadal wins USO this time, I trust that no one bare Nadaltards will immediately call him GOAT. It still takes at least a couple years of continuous domination on all surfaces before that proposal can even be considered. Even Nadal himself thinks the same.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

lol 5-1. Congrats Rafa, might as well say it earlier.

EDIT: And he wins! lol Wikipedia has the update seconds after the win.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2010)

Career Grand Slam :amazed


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Sep 13, 2010)

From now on is imo Nadal the GOAT.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 13, 2010)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> From now on is imo Nadal the GOAT.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2010)

You have no idea what what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 13, 2010)

lol at Rafalafa being GOAT after this


----------



## Le Bleu (Sep 14, 2010)

Newbie in Narutoforums and Nadal fan here. I don?t understand why there is no love for him here  But Nadal didn?t achieve the Career Grand Slam. He achieved the Career Golden Slam!


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, finally the Career Grand Slam is his! I'm so happy for him, I never thought that he would win the US Open after what happened to him last year, but he came back and even improved his game (especially his serve) and won three consecutive majors and is the first man since Rod Laver in 1969 to take the French Open, Wimbledon and the U.S. Open in one season, and is now the best tennis player on the planet. 

Finally now, he can be considered as one of greats of the tennis world, along with Federer, Bjorg, Laver. . . etc


Also, Nadal and GOAT? Time is on his side Federer fans. 



Newbologist said:


> lol at Rafalafa being GOAT after this



Rafalafa? What's that supposed to mean? So you're one those fans who make's fun out of a player on the same day of his greatest triumph in his career, because of his fans opinion?

That's like me making fun out of One Piece, Bleach or Naruto, because of their fanbases.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2010)

Well done Rafa, you turned the US Open final into a dismal baseline grind. 

Kind of ridiculous that the USO champion is someone who returns second serves from more than 6 feet behind the baseline. 

Ah well, didn't think I'd say this last year but...I miss Del Potro.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2010)

rafa = best EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR

100% fakt

i have to say, my respect for the Djoker has gone up! the way he conducted himself in the award ceromony was  (NOT cry) plus the way the two fighted over the cheque was awesome!! really hope he wins AO, nadal has the set, and he will probably win the FO until he retires :ho

fed is now 3 

if his lucky, he may meet rafa in the semis..................and get beat down again


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2010)

PS, 7 of Feds GS finals were against Noobs

Nadal has faced far stiffer competition for his slams.............


----------



## Godot (Sep 14, 2010)

Not Nadal's biggest fan, but he sure as hell deserved it.

lol @ GOAT comments already. Give him another couple years before he gets considered. 

Feel bad about Fed though. Even though he hasn't been as godly as he used to be, a lot of his matches throughout this year have shown he hasn't lost it, just yet.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah, the GOAt comments are pure trolling!

feds GS record of consecutive semis...................that is BEAST


----------



## Federer (Sep 14, 2010)

Rafa is Roger's greatest contender when it comes down to the 'GOAT', in the near future. 

He's definitely the only one who can surpass Roger in this era, he's good in shape, props to that. Rafa's the undead.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2010)

impressive quality of play from both players. but when it mattered most nadal came out with the winning shots. djokovic tried to make him run around but in the end was the one doing all the running. but kudos to djokovic you did a spectacular job. nadal was just too much for you this time. maybe in the future you could become his next rival. that'd be really cool.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2010)

Nadal has beaten Federer on more occasions 14-7, he has also had to face better opposition to win slams. People forget that it was only after Nadal popped up was there someone who had the ability to beat Federer at his best. IMO Nadal will eventually become the GOAT, after federer retires, let's hope for another Nadal vs Fed final.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> Nadal has beaten Federer on more occasions 14-7, he has also had to face better opposition to win slams. People forget that it was only after Nadal popped up was there someone who had the ability to beat Federer at his best. IMO Nadal will eventually become the GOAT, after federer retires, let's hope for another Nadal vs Fed final.



Head-to-head is very misleading. It only shows how good a player performs against another player. It doesn't say anything about how well they fare against the rest. How many times had Federer reached the finals but Nadal wasn't there? And how many of those 14 matches were played on clay?

Nadal is a very serious contender for GOAT but it will not be an issue until he consistently performs at his current level for another 2-3 years.


----------



## Federer (Sep 14, 2010)

Why do people always forget to mention that Nadal got most of his victories against Federer at the *clay courts*?

Rafa is the best clay court player, he would steamroll the likes of Federer, Sampras, Agassi, Borg, Laver etcetera. 

It's not a shame to have a negative head to head against Rafa, if the most matches were played on clay court. They are tied on hard courts and Federer leads with 2-1 on grass.

Head to head means jack shit in this case.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 14, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Head-to-head is very misleading. It only shows how good a player performs against another player. It doesn't say anything about how well they fare against the rest. *How many times had Federer reached the finals but Nadal wasn't there? And how many of those 14 matches were played on clay?*
> 
> Nadal is a very serious contender for GOAT but it will not be an issue until he consistently performs at his current level for another 2-3 years.



thing is Nadal has still got time at 24, in years to come most likely Nadal will be in finals which Federer won't be at since he's 29.


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> thing is Nadal has still got time at 24, in years to come most likely Nadal will be in finals which Federer won't be at since he's 29.



That is Nadal's biggest advantage. Sooner or later, Federer is gonna retire and I fear there is not a single guy on the tour that can be a serious threat to him.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey i just started to learn Tennis and oh boy it his harder than i thought!


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2010)

let's see. federer won ao, wimby, and uso in 04, 06, and 07. when he was 23, 25, and 27. that's a better record than nadal in that respect. but he won 9 gs when he was 25 compared to nadal at 24. if nadal continues to play consistently well then he looks capable of surpassing fed's record. but at the moment, he is nowhere near GOAT.


----------



## Godot (Sep 14, 2010)

Personal opinion, but Federer's consistency records really amaze me:

22 Grand Slam Finals
10 Consecutive Grand SLam Finals
7 Consecutive Wimbledon Finals
26 Grand Slam Semi-Finals
23 Consecutive Grand Slam Semi Finals
40 Consecutive wins at Wimbledon
40 Consecutive wins at US Open
11 Consecutive straight-set Grand Slam wins
41 match winning-streak
237 Consecutive weeks at No.1
1 Withdrawal from a match. Ever.

Gonna sound like a stupid fanboy posting all those stats, but they're unreal, just by looking at them (and theres dozens more records he holds). I have absolutely no doubt that Nadal will become _one of_ the best players of all time. But imo he wouldn't match Federer.

Also, on a more gay note, watching Federer playing impossible shots gives me a hard-on :ho


----------



## Kobe (Sep 14, 2010)

Nadal is the GOAT you haters :ho

Instead of supporting that cocky beach Federer, wank off to Nadal's left arm :ho

It's getting bigger every tournament


----------



## Godot (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe if he had a wank more often, then his right arm would get bigger as well.


----------



## Federer (Sep 14, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Nadal is the GOAT you haters :ho
> 
> Instead of supporting that cocky beach Federer, wank off to Nadal's left arm :ho
> 
> It's getting bigger every tournament


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 14, 2010)

at Nadal tards claiming he's the GOAT after that win


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2010)

what i like about nadal though is that he's humble. even though his style of play is not only very impressive, but also very fun to watch. i only wish he'd be a little more classy on the courts. but that's not really the way he is so then oh well let him be..


----------



## Kobe (Sep 15, 2010)

Godot said:


> Maybe if he had a wank more often, then his right arm would get bigger as well.


why do you think he uses his right for that job? 


Newbologist said:


> Nadal tards claiming he's the GOAT after that win


 dat win 
of course he is. did you think I'd call Federer GOAT after Nadal's win? you silly Swiss fan you :ho


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

Kobe said:


> why do you think he uses his right for that job?


Because he implied it himself? Quoting Aokiji. Start at 2:30 



Aokiji said:


> Probably old as hell, but
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AKy0qHT0iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2010)

Speaking of Nadal, God, the French crowd is probably the most pathetic crowd I've seen ever in any sport.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 15, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> at Nadal tards claiming he's the GOAT after that win



You shouldn't take them seriously, they're probably just joking around and trolling.  

And the Nadal fans who honestly believe that he's the greatest of all time as of right now, are just delusional.

Anyway, here's an amusing list the of Five Most Annoying Habits of Professional Tennis Players



I for the most part agree with the list, except that I would place Sharapova's grunting at 2.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2010)

What Roger thinks of peope that call Nadal the GOAT.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Sep 15, 2010)

O joy. We're having another Federer-Nadal debate in here :I


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 15, 2010)

Nadal WILL be the greatest if he stays fit.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 16, 2010)

What a bunch of crap.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 16, 2010)

Not trying to be juvenile or anything but do you really believe that Nadal WILL surpass  this guy?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKETvVqxTmk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCo4eC7Vz_8[/YOUTUBE]

  

No wonder they call him Darth Federer.

Also, datmovement.  Almost Nadallike.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 17, 2010)

Rafa certainly has the potential to. If he remains healthy (for a several years) and continues to greatly improve upon his game, he could end up being as or even more dominant than prime Federer.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't seen Rafa pull off such domination yet.

Also, early bloomers are overrated. Martina Hingis reach 4 GS finals at the age of 16/17 and win 3 of them (essentially what Rafa did 2010) and she was one RG title away from a career Grand Slam (which she had won, if Roland Garros spectators weren't scumbags) 

We all know how that ended 


Also, being talented or having the ability isn't enough, pulling off such dominance is really hard, I wonder how Roger pulled it off, talent and all.

EDIT: also, note how the WILL was capitalized. I can only SMH at people claiming that because of this year, Rafa WILL coast to GOAT given the lack of injury.

He said will instead of can.

Also, I think this kind of thing is normal. I've often seen people forget the kings of yesterday just because some new guy came along even in other sports (see Messi and Ronaldinho)


----------



## Kobe (Sep 17, 2010)

why are so butthurt everytime someone praise Nadal?

he doesn't have to prove himself over and over again.. he showed what he's capable of many times.

you should let Federer go or you won't be able to enjoy tennis at all..


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 17, 2010)

Kobe said:


> why are so butthurt everytime someone praise Nadal?
> 
> he doesn't have to prove himself over and over again.. he showed what he's capable of many times.
> 
> you should let Federer go or you won't be able to enjoy tennis at all..



Lol. 

I care way less about this than you think. 

And excuse me, I dislike drooling idiots wanking to the guy who's the new shit.

And you can't become what these guys claim he will become just by showing what you're capable of. You need to do it over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 17, 2010)

If you don't care then stop bashing Nadal thousand times. Really it looks pathetic and especially butthurt after Nadal's win in US. 

You're saying you dislike drooling idiots but you're one of them.

Get over it and just enjoy the fucking sports. I hate Federer but I never went far enough in discussions to underestimate him or bash his abilities. You should do the same. He's not some new guy, he's a tennis player who won 5 Roland Garros, 2 Wimbledon, and 1 each for other two Grand Slam.. I'm not even counting Gold Medal and ATP wins.. so just show respect and be quiet.

He has the potential to be the greatest if he continues to perform like this. Nobody can deny that considering his growth rate. It's same in other sports too. In football, like how people watch Messi in awe and praise him as the next big thing after the likes of Maradona, Pele.. people has the right to call Nadal as next big thing after what he's done so far.. 

so like I said before, just enjoy it instead of being so biased.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 17, 2010)

lol you're full of it

incidentally, I hate Messi worship too, so your example is off the mark.

Also, it's pathetic to call scepticism butthurt, usage of the word butthurt is stupid in 90% of all cases.

I'm not bashing anyone anyway and you should stop telling me what to do.

If people go ahead and sprout shit like LOLOL HE WILL SMASH ALL RECORDS, then of course I am going to oppose that. 

I think you didn't really understand me, or there is some kind of miscommunication at hand and I think you should probably just let it go.

No really.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 17, 2010)

The thing is yes Nadal has a chance at joining the GOAT discussion but the key is him staying healthy which is a big IF for him, also you have to count the fact that another key challenger to Nadal in Delpo was out for the whole year, IMO DelPo is to Nadal, what Nadal is to Federer. Delpotro knows he can beat Nadal anytime anywhere, and he's a matchup nightmare for Nadal because the high topsin that Nadal loves to use is useless against a 6'6 feet giant who moves like a guy who is 5'10. Plus he's a big server and one of the few guys who can simply hit Nadal off the court particularly on hardcourts. 

It's gonna be real interesting the next few years what happens and I'm not gonna sit here and say that Nadal doesn't have a chance to be GOAT because if he matches Fed's record of GS IMO he will be undisputed GOAT, now I don't think that is likely considering that this was Nadals best year and he is at his absolute peak and Fed had 3 years which topped this one in 2004, 2006 and 2007.


----------



## Godot (Sep 18, 2010)

Alien posted this in another thread. I thought I'd share it :33


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

^ I wonder if only they are happy and the rest of the crew are fucking mad at them.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 18, 2010)

The GIF is an awesome reaction pic.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Aokiji (Sep 28, 2010)

OK.

Kimiko Date just handed Hantuchova a Bagel.


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 1, 2010)

In other matters, Verdasco (lost again) needs to get back in his 2009 AO form:


Oh Delpo got knocked out in the Thailand Open, but from what I can tell he played relatively well for someone who has been out for awhile.


----------



## Federer (Oct 2, 2010)

What's this?

Nadal just lost in the semi finals against Garcia Lopez.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 8, 2010)

I personally feel that children should grow up playing on clay courts. This hard court mentality, especially in America leads to unbalanced, weaker, and slower players. I spent a few weeks this summer with an old coach in Barcelona, and know that it is true. What do you all think?


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 13, 2010)

Federer got another tweener. It looks like part of his routines these days.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, Nadal lost.


----------



## Federer (Oct 15, 2010)

And the 'GOAT' smacked the shit out of S?derling. 

6-1, 6-1. 

His next opponent is Djokovic.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 15, 2010)

Federer said:


> And the 'GOAT' smacked the shit out of S?derling.
> 
> 6-1, 6-1.
> 
> His next opponent is Djokovic.



Always good to see Federer play well......

Hope he fks Djokovic big time......


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 15, 2010)

go do well federer


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yo....Federer beats Djokovic 7-5 , 6,4....

The first set was really tight...their service returns were pretty good....

Djokovic lost it in the first half of the second one but bounced back later....

All in all match was pretty good......

Hope Federer defeats Murray tommorrow...


----------



## Federer (Oct 16, 2010)

He took revanche on the Djoker. 

Next 'victim', Murray.


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 16, 2010)

Fed back to world number 2 and will in probability stay there to close the year seeing as he has almost no points to defend from here on out whereas Djoker still has quite a bit to defend.

Hope he takes the title tomorrow!


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome federer! 

i'm sure he will win shanghai this year pek


----------



## Federer (Oct 17, 2010)

Curse you Murray.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 17, 2010)

I am disappoint....Its good that I forgot to watch the match......


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 17, 2010)

aw fuck.  oh well. back to the drawing board.


----------



## Haruko (Oct 17, 2010)

Federer said:


> He took revanche on the Djoker.
> 
> Next 'victim', Murray.



Victory is sweet this time.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 23, 2010)

Gratz to Federer on going past 900 matches.........


----------



## Federer (Oct 24, 2010)

Roger won ATP 250 Stockholm. 



> Hardcourt 	#
> 1. 	United States Andre Agassi 	46
> 2. 	United States Jimmy Connors 	44
> 3. 	Switzerland Roger Federer 	42



Needs to win 5 more titles on hardcourt to surpass Agassi. 
He already won the most titles on grass. 



> Grass 	#
> 1. 	Switzerland Roger Federer 	11
> 2. 	United States Pete Sampras 	10
> 3. 	United States Jimmy Connors 	9


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yaay nice.....gratz again to Fedex.......


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 7, 2010)

ana ivanovic wins bali tourney.  

she's back in the top 20. i love you ana


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> ana ivanovic wins bali tourney.
> 
> she's back in the top 20. i love you ana


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2010)

I love this, amusing, with Monfils and Djokovic. Olivia Sanchez and Mathilde Johansson also in it with a few others I don't know. Monfils was awesome


----------



## Federer (Nov 7, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> *ana ivanovic wins bali tourney*.
> 
> she's back in the top 20. i love you ana



When was the last time she won a tournament prior Bali? It's quite some time, ain't it?

She's not the tennis player of Rolland Garros [when she won] anymore. 

Anyway, today Darth Federer is going to take on Han Djokovic.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Nov 7, 2010)

I want him to take revenge for last year's loss...Go Federer.....


----------



## Federer (Nov 7, 2010)

IT'S OVER....6-4, 3-6, 6-1.

RISE......DARTH FEDERER......RISE..

That's hardcourt win no. 44, he needs two more to tie with Agassi and +1 to surpass him.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay ..Federer won the match  6-4, 3-6, 6-1......


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 7, 2010)

Federer 

and holy shit that set


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 8, 2010)

Federer said:


> When was the last time she won a tournament prior Bali? It's quite some time, ain't it?
> 
> She's not the tennis player of Rolland Garros [when she won] anymore.
> 
> Anyway, today Darth Federer is going to take on Han Djokovic.



she hasn't been the no1 ana in form for a long time. but i still love her. imo only chris evert matches her beauty  

go federer!


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 8, 2010)

Ivanovic is too fucking tall.  Evert has a messed up nose. 



Honestly, I can't think of a hotter Tennis player than AK, but that's me.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 8, 2010)

tall is good


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 8, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Ivanovic is too fucking tall.  Evert has a messed up nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I can't think of a hotter Tennis player than AK, but that's me.



but ashley harkleroad has a sexy moan.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope you don't mean Anna Kournikova.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I hope you don't mean Anna Kournikova.



does she moan? i forget lol

and go federer! win the year ender!


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 27, 2010)

I wanna see Nadal lose


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 27, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I hope you don't mean Anna Kournikova.





Yes, Anna Kournikova is soo ugly.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 27, 2010)

6-7 6-3 Murray Stepped Up at 3-3 and Nadal got fucked


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 27, 2010)

Omg this is nail biting ~

7-6
3-6
*5-6 Murray

edit: TIEBREAAAAK ;A;


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2010)

Rafa is in the finals. 

It doesn't matter who his opponent is, he will win it.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 27, 2010)

Why ;~;

Federer's playing now


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 27, 2010)

FEDERER is playing absolutely wonderful tennis in this tournament!! FED VS RAFA TOMORROW!!! GO FED!!!!


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> Why ;~;
> 
> Federer's playing now



Rafa is going to beat him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I'm never right, so it might be Roger.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 27, 2010)

lol federer has to fuckin win


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweeeeet, Federer vs Nadal


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 28, 2010)

Federer and Nadal tied 1-1!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 28, 2010)

someone find a GIF of Federer falling over


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn, Nadal choked.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 28, 2010)

perfect time for an ace 

i sense nadal's defeat is nigh


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 28, 2010)

Nadal swung over the court!


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 28, 2010)

and it's the end! federer wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 28, 2010)

federer is now a 5-time atp world tour finals champion!


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 28, 2010)

king federer


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 28, 2010)

Nadal let Cry Baby win, thinking ''ah man, I'll let him have this, make him think his actually close to me for next season ''


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 28, 2010)

I think Nadal just hasn't recovered from yesterday's match, not to take away any credit from Federer of course; he played fabulous


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 28, 2010)

Rafael was too tired


----------



## Federer (Nov 28, 2010)

Federer won.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 28, 2010)

Federer said:


> Federer won.









:ho


----------



## Federer (Nov 29, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> :ho



It's been a great year for Rafa, no one can deny that. 

However can he win another three slams next year? Roger Federer has won three slams several times.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 29, 2010)

Obligatory congratulation post to my favourite player.


----------



## Federer (Nov 29, 2010)

When will there be a player than can challenge the top 4?

They are like the Yonkou.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah Federer about to be Drop off like Whitebeard 
replace by Hairy Del Potro


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 29, 2010)

Federer said:


> When will there be a player than can challenge the top 4?
> 
> They are like the Yonkou.



Blackbeard D. el Potro.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Federer (Nov 30, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


>





This is brilliant, one question though, why is Rafa, Shanks? He's not that funny, you should replace Nole for Shanks, and make Rafa, Kaidou, the evil bastard. 

Murray as Big Mum makes perfect sense. 



HugeGuy said:


> Blackbeard D. el Potro.



Yep, if he regains the form he had in the USO, he will definitely trash the likes of Nole, Murray and Rafa in rallies. His backhand was strong enough to take on Rafa's forehand. 

Roger is versatile, but he would also have problems.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 30, 2010)

Federer said:


> This is brilliant, one question though, why is Rafa, Shanks? He's not that funny, you should replace Nole for Shanks, and make Rafa, Kaidou, the evil bastard.
> 
> Murray as Big Mum makes perfect sense.


But Rafa is a nice guy. Yeah I went there. A Fed fan complimenting Nadal. Plus the Djoker has been the villain on tour for some years now. =p

Actually, do we even know which is Kaidou and Big Mom? 




> Yep, if he regains the form he had in the USO, he will definitely trash the likes of Nole, Murray and Rafa in rallies. His backhand was strong enough to take on Rafa's forehand.
> 
> Roger is versatile, but he would also have problems.


Del Potro's flat forehand is nigh-invincible. Last year's USO Roger was covering the court quite well and even he couldn't keep up with it.


----------



## Federer (Nov 30, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> But Rafa is a nice guy. Yeah I went there. A Fed fan complimenting Nadal. Plus the Djoker has been the villain on tour for some years now. =p
> 
> Actually, *do we even know which is Kaidou and Big Mom?*



Yep,

the big ugly one is 'Big Mom' and the real mean looking at the bottom is Kaidou. 



> Del Potro's flat forehand is nigh-invincible. Last year's USO Roger was covering the court quite well and even he couldn't keep up with it.



I remember a vid, where DelPotro hit every ball from Rafa's forehand back with his backhand and won the point and the match. 

His forehand is even scarier.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 1, 2010)

why is Murray in that?! It should be The SOd 

when is DelPo due back? will he make Aussie?


----------



## Federer (Dec 1, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> why is Murray in that?! It should be The SOd
> 
> when is DelPo due back? will he make Aussie?



Nope, Murray regained his no 4 spot. 

He's the no 4 for a long time, same can't be said about the Sod. And Del Potro should be back in AO, whether he will reach his great form remains to be seen.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Dec 17, 2010)

Hopefully Justine has a better year, she was one of my favorites :33

Hopman Cup victory would be a good start.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 21, 2010)

I came out of the shower and saw the TV tuned to Federer-Nadal exhibition match 

The Swiss are seriously into Federer


----------



## Federer (Dec 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umdb-FOOE60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh just put on my glasses - 3rd set now, Federer leading


----------



## Federer (Dec 21, 2010)

Roger won.


----------



## Newbologist (Dec 21, 2010)

Federer wins in Switzerland Nadal wins tomorrow


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 21, 2010)

And peace is restored to this Earth.


----------



## Sin (Dec 21, 2010)

Rafa did not like losing


----------



## Federer (Dec 21, 2010)

Grandpa Roger destroying Rafa prime.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 21, 2010)

In other news, Nadal lost his $500,000 watch!  Haha...

But I've become impartial to the Nadal/Federer rivalry.  

They're  now


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 22, 2010)

So who's watching Federer vs Nadal Part II tonight?


----------



## Federer (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think I will. 

Rafa would most likely win, it's for charity and Roger won the first match, so he'll give it to Rafa, I assume.


----------



## Federer (Dec 22, 2010)

As I predicted,

Rafa won this one.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 22, 2010)

Exhibition games are always rigged  

I remember the one Federer and Sampras went at each other.  They made sure to stretch it out to 3 sets.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Dec 25, 2010)

federer just kicks ass! nadal is just someone overaloded on steroids who has no skill but manages to get everyball no matter where it goes.. damn i despise him


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 27, 2010)

prasanth said:


> federer just kicks ass! nadal is just someone overaloded on steroids who has no skill but manages to get everyball no matter where it goes.. damn i despise him



You're full of shit like a cleansing facility.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 28, 2010)

You're kidding yourself if you believe that an individual could become the World Number 1 in Tennis without a tremendous degree of skill. Btw, Uncle Toni > Steroids.

Anyone else super excited for Australian Open? To me its the most exciting GS. Everyone's well rested and ready to battle out after the end of 2010's season.


----------



## Federer (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep, like probably every tennis fan, I'm looking forward to the Australian Open. 

Wimbledon is my favorite GS, the fast games, serve and volleys, the tradition. But Roland Garros is the GS with the most rallies, because of the slow surface and the high bounce, most people enjoy those rallies.

I prefer clay and grass over hardcourts when it comes down to Grand Slams.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

time for federer to increase his gs crowns count  and another go for a 7th wimbledon title this year pek


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 1, 2011)

Federer said:


> Yep, like probably every tennis fan, I'm looking forward to the Australian Open.
> 
> Wimbledon is my favorite GS, the fast games, serve and volleys, the tradition. But Roland Garros is the GS with the most rallies, because of the slow surface and the high bounce, most people enjoy those rallies.
> 
> I prefer clay and grass over hardcourts when it comes down to Grand Slams.



Wimby is also my favourite but I hate how slow they've made the grass recently, I know they want more rallies and stuff but come one the beauty of grass tennis was it was so unpredictable with the S&V, now you hardly see any of that.



Gyarados said:


> tennis is for men with small penises or woman who wish they had a penis!!


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope Verdasco wins Brisbane


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 1, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> time for federer to increase his gs crowns count  and another go for a 7th wimbledon title this year pek



Not with Nadal around..

And Nadal beat federer 7/6 7/6 in Abu Dhabi....again


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 1, 2011)

I really doubt Federer can beat a healthy Nadal.  Though I definitely don't believe Nadal can complete a grand slam either.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Not with Nadal around..
> 
> And Nadal beat federer 7/6 7/6 in Abu Dhabi....again



nadal is not guaranteed to stop federer. if fed plays on form the way he did in england, he will win more grand slams this year.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> I really doubt Federer can beat a healthy Nadal.  Though I definitely don't believe Nadal can complete a grand slam either.



as if that he hasn't done so already.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> as if that he hasn't done so already.



Sure he has in some recent matches.  But in the 2011 Grand Slams?  I would give Nadal the edge.  The way Nadal has handled 2010 shows how far he has improved his game while keeping his knees healthy.  Federer is only getting older, but he's still talented enough to reach the finals no doubt.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

the question now is whether or not nadal can stay healthy and on the important tournaments at that. he just lost to davydenko because of a weeklong fever. it seems his prowess in the court is balanced by rather flimsy health. 

however, i still think federer can beat nadal when both are at their absolute best this year. but that can just as easily be the other way around. hope we actually will get to see such a match.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> the question now is whether or not nadal can stay healthy and on the important tournaments at that. he just lost to davydenko because of a weeklong fever. it seems his prowess in the court is balanced by rather flimsy health.
> 
> however, i still think federer can beat nadal when both are at their absolute best this year. but that can just as easily be the other way around. hope we actually will get to see such a match.



You serious?

Nadal knows how to play Fed and Fed seems to have this psychological complex against Rafa.
More players can beat Fed in a grand slam tourney


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> the question now is whether or not nadal can stay healthy and on the important tournaments at that. he just lost to davydenko because of a weeklong fever. it seems his prowess in the court is balanced by rather flimsy health.
> 
> however, i still think federer can beat nadal when both are at their absolute best this year. but that can just as easily be the other way around. hope we actually will get to see such a match.



Aussie: could go either way, although i give Nadal a slight advantage.
RG: Nadal roflstomps federer.
Wimby: Nadal wins this.
US: could go either way, although i give federer a slight advantage.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 8, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Fed seems to have this psychological complex against Rafa.



Agreed

If Both are at their peak...I think Federer takes Aus and US quite comfortably...Nadal stomps at RG as usual and at Wimbledon it could go either way...

If Federer manages to play as well as he did in London...I see him winning the Aus Open...


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> You serious?
> 
> Nadal knows how to play Fed and Fed seems to have this psychological complex against Rafa.
> More players can beat Fed in a grand slam tourney



yes i'm serious. why? doesn't federer know how to play nadal as well? your nadal wanking is obscuring good judgment.  

old age is getting to him that's for sure, but fed and nadal are still on the same level. on their absolute best, fed has experience and nadal has amazing play. it comes down to how often fed can come up with his absolute best and how often nadal can keep out of injury/ailments. 

although i admit there's little to no chance fed can best nadal in clay courts, much less rg - on their absolute best. 

and YOU seem to this psychological complex with rafa 

[edit] congrats fed for winning the exonmobile tourney.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 9, 2011)

YOu guys have no fucking idea what you're talking about.



Godtachi said:


> Not with Nadal around..
> 
> And Nadal beat federer 7/6 7/6 in Abu Dhabi....again



.....an exhibition match. 

Fed handed him a breadstick in WTF final.



Just Blaze said:


> I really doubt Federer can beat a healthy Nadal.



:rofl Holy fucking shit.



Just Blaze said:


> Sure he has in some recent matches.  But in the 2011 Grand Slams?  I would give Nadal the edge.



He sucks on hardcourts. 



Angelo said:


> Aussie: could go either way, although i give Nadal a slight advantage.
> RG: Nadal roflstomps federer.
> Wimby: Nadal wins this.
> US: could go either way, although i give federer a slight advantage.



Bullshit. Federer has the advantage on HC. No ifs and buts.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 9, 2011)

Watched the Brisbane final - Soderling completely outplayed Roddick.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol at you guys thinking that Fed beats Nadal in a HC major 
I think the 2009 Aussie Open and US Open 2010 was enough of a proof, right?

When you say Nadal sucks on Hard court, that means that Fed is shit in Hard court...


----------



## Xnr (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^
Yes and the previous 6 US Opens where Roger played the final/won the tournament do not count, I suppose. Oh, and those 3 AO (I say 3 because Nadal did not play or was owned in 2004) where Roger won also do not count, I suppose. I sense a lot of trollness .

If someone just sees the people Nadal actually beat for the title in NYC he'll laugh his ass off. Or are you going to claim 1>5. I won't be surprised.

And I cannot seem to stop laughing at Nadal fans claiming he beats Fed when he's healthy. He's always sick when he loses. The media and fans have been "trained" to think that way for a long time now.

I hope RF and RN meet in Melbourne so people can see what an attacking RF can do to even the Spanish "GOAT".


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 11, 2011)

LooneR said:


> ^^^
> Yes and the previous 6 US Opens where Roger played the final/won the tournament do not count, I suppose. Oh, and those 3 AO (I say 3 because Nadal did not play or was owned in 2004) where Roger won also do not count, I suppose. I sense a lot of trollness .
> 
> If someone just sees the people Nadal actually beat for the title in NYC he'll laugh his ass off. Or are you going to claim 1>5. I won't be surprised.
> ...




Nadal always beat Fed in a gran slam, except in Wimby....And you're talking about four years ago, when Nadal was still a teenager and Fed was at his prime 

Get over it, there is no way Nadal loses to Fed in a major, actually Fed has become a three set tourneys winner(because of physical reasons) and a lot of players can beat him in a major.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 11, 2011)

We'll talk again after AO then. I can't wait.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nadal always beat Fed in a gran slam, except in Wimby....And you're talking about four years ago, when Nadal was still a teenager and Fed was at his prime
> 
> Get over it, there is no way Nadal loses to Fed in a major, actually Fed has become a three set tourneys winner(because of physical reasons) and a lot of players can beat him in a major.




Annnd only one was on Hard court....which Federer took to 5 sets after playing pretty badly....

Every player has a slump in his form and Fed's was last year...He bounced back towards the end of the year...

I'd like to know the list of players U think are capable of beating Federer now...


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 11, 2011)

^^slump is form?


yet so typical of federe's fans...


----------



## Xnr (Jan 11, 2011)

Nadal is injured. So typical of a bad loser .

You want to claim that Fed at 28 in 2009 was at his peak . Honestly, I don't see a point in arguing with you when you make such claims. But then that's the case with most Nadal fans who will make all kinds of BS arguments just to make their man seem like anything more than a clay-court specialist who's developed his game for a *slow *hard court. 

Just a simple fact. Fed had 33% first serve in that Aussie Open final. If you think that's his best form you have another thing coming in these next two weeks . 

Plus I don't take an opinion seriously if it comes from someone who spells my man's name with a small letter and misspells it on top of that .


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 11, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Annnd only one was on Hard court....which Federer took to 5 sets after playing pretty badly....





That was the year Fed couldn't win even with a cakewalk of a draw; an extra day of rest before the final; and a Nadal who was absolutely wiped out after a 5+ hour semi-final.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^

I suppose you're right. That was 2009 when Roger decided to play properly only during the summer. He first beat Nadal on clay in Madrid in 2 sets without dropping his serve, then won RG and Wimbledon (and Cincy after that ). That's pretty below average for Fed . Now imagine what he's going to do when he's fit now (because Fed is never tired in contrast to a Spanish lad I know). And I guess Nadal was "really" tired at 23 in 2009.

Honestly, the tennis knowledge or lack of it is really pitiful in this thread . 

And by cakewalk draw you might mean Nadal's draw last year in the US, right? I am sure you do .


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 12, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> That was the year Fed couldn't win even with a cakewalk of a draw; an extra day of rest before the final; and a Nadal who was absolutely wiped out after a 5+ hour semi-final.



Thats what I was implying...he played so terribly in the finals that my eyes started to bleed....

Point is when Federer was at his prime Nadal couldn't even reach the finals of AO or US open and got owned by noobs....


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 13, 2011)

Seedings

Men

1. Rafael Nadal, Spain.

2. Roger Federer, Switzerland.

3. Novak Djokovic, Serbia.

4. Robin Soderling, Sweden.

5. Andy Murray, Britain.

6. Thomas Berdych, Czech Republic.

7. David Ferrer, Spain.

8. Andy Roddick, United States.

9. Fernando Verdasco, Spain,

10. Mikhail Youzhny, Russia.

11. Jurgen Melzer, Austria.

12. Gael Monfils, France.

13. Jo-Wilfried Tsonga, France.

14. Nicolas Almagro, Spain.

15. Marin Cilic, Croatia.

16. Mardy Fish, United States.

17. Ivan Ljubicic, Croatia.

18. Sam Querrey, United States.

19. Stanislas Wawrinka, Switzerland.

20. John Isner, United States.

21. Marcos Baghdatis, Cyrus.

22. Michael Llodra, France.

23. Nikolay Davydenko, Russia.

24. Ernests Gulbis, Latvia.

25. Albert Montanes, Spain.

26. Juan Monaco, Argentina.

27. David Nalbandian, Argentina.

28. Richard Gasquet, France.

29. Viktor Troicki, Serbia.

30. Thomaz Bellucci, Brazil.

31. Feliciano Lopez, Spain.

32. Guillermo Garcia-Lopez, Spain.

Women

1. Caroline Wozniacki, Denmark.

2. Vera Zvonareva, Russia.

3. Kim Clijsters, Belgium,

4. Venus Williams, United States.

5. Samantha Stosur, Australia.

6. Francesca Schiavone, Italy.

7. Jelena Jankovic, Serbia.

8. Victoria Azarenka, Belarus.

9. Li Na, China.

10. Shahar Peer, Israel.

11. Justine Henin, Belgium.

12. Agnieszka Radwanska, Poland.

13. Nadia Petrova, Russia.

14. Maria Sharapova, Russia.

15. Marion Bartoli, France.

16. Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova, Russia.

17. Aravane Rezai, France.

18. Maria Kirilenko, Russia.

19. Ana Ivanovic, Serbia.

20. Kaia Kanepi, Estonia.

21. Yanina Wickmayer, Belgium.

22. Flavia Pennetta, Italy.

23. Svetlanda Kuznetsova, Russia.

24. Alisa Kleybanova, Russia.

25. Petra Kvitova, Czech Republic.

26. Maria Jose Martinez Sanchez, Spain.

27. Alexandra Dulgheru, Romania.

28. Daniela Hantuchova, Slovakia.

29. Dominika Cibulkova, Slovakia.

30. Andrea Petkovic, Germany.

31. Lucie Safarova, Czech Republic.

32. Tsvetana Pironkova, Bulgaria.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 14, 2011)

```
Australian Open 2011 Men's Draw

[B]Rafael Nadal ESP (1)[/B] v Marcos Daniel BRA
Qualifier v Daniel Gimeno-Traver ESP
Bernard Tomic AUS v Jeremy Chardy FRA
Alejandro Falla COL v [B]Feliciano Lopez ESP (31)[/B]

[B]John Isner USA (20)[/B] v Florent Serra FRA
Radek Stepanek CZE v Qualifier
Rui Machado POR v Santiago Giraldo COL
Qualifier v [B]Marin Cilic CRO (15)[/B]

[B]Mikhail Youzhny RUS (10)[/B] v Marsel Ilhan TUR
Qualifier v Kevin Anderson RSA
Qualifier v Bjorn Phau GER
Juan Ignacio Chela ARG v [B]Michael Llodra FRA (22)[/B]

[B]David Nalbandian ARG (27)[/B] v Lleyton Hewitt AUS
Richard Berankis LTU v Marinko Matosevic AUS
Michael Russell USA v Matthew Ebden AUS
Jarkko Nieminen FIN v [B]David Ferrer ESP (7)[/B]

::

[B]Robin Soderling SWE (4)[/B] v Potito Starace ITA
Qualifier v Qualifier
Denis Istomin UZB v Qualifier
Ricardo Mello BRA v [B]Thomaz Bellucci BRA (30)[/B]

[B]Ernests Gulbis LAT (24)[/B] v Benjamin Becker GER
Alexandr Dolgopolov UKR v Mikhail Kukushkin KAZ
Andreas Seppi ITA v Arnaud Clement FRA
Philipp Petzschner GER v [B]Jo-Wilfried Tsonga FRA (13)[/B]

[B]Jurgen Melzer AUT (11)[/B] v Qualifier
Carsten Ball AUS v Pere Riba ESP
Dudi Sela ISR v Juan Martin Del Potro ARG
Qualifier v [B]Marcos Baghdatis CYP (21)[/B]

[B]Guillermo Garcia-Lopez ESP (32)[/B] v Michael Berrer GER
Eduardo Schwank ARG v Leonardo Mayer ARG
Illya Marchenko UKR v Ruben Ramirez Hidalgo ESP
Karol Beck SVK v [B]Andy Murray GBR (5)[/B]

::::

[B]Tomas Berdych CZE (6)[/B] v Qualifier
Philipp Kohlschreiber GER v Tobias Kamke GER
Ryan Harrison USA v Adrian Mannarino FRA
Qualifier v [B]Richard Gasquet FRA (28)[/B]

[B]Nikolay Davydenko RUS (23)[/B] v Florian Mayer GER
Fabio Fognini ITA v Kei Nishikori JPN
Mischa Zverev GER v Janko Tipsarevic SRB
Rainer Schuettler GER v [B]Fernando Verdasco ESP (9)[/B]

[B]Nicolas Almagro ESP (14)[/B] v Qualifier
Igor Andreev RUS v Filippo Volandri ITA
Qualifier v Benoit Paire FRA
Peter Luczak AUS v [B]Ivan Ljubicic CRO (17)[/B]

[B]Viktor Troicki SRB (29)[/B] v Dmitry Tursunov RUS
Brian Dabul ARG v Qualifier
Ivo Karlovic CRO v Ivan Dodig CRO
Marcel Granollers ESP v [B]Novak Djokovic SRB (3)[/B]

::

[B]Andy Roddick USA (8)[/B] v Jan Hajek CZE
Michal Przysiezny POL v Igor Kunitsyn RUS
Carlos Berlocq ARG v Robin Haase NED
Julien Benneteau FRA v [B]Juan Monaco ARG (26)[/B]

[B]Stanislas Wawrinka SUI (19)[/B] v Teymuraz Gabashvili RUS
Qualifier v Andrey Golubev KAZ
Frederico Gil POR v Pablo Cuevas URU
Thiemo de Bakker NED v [B]Gael Monfils FRA (12)[/B]

[B]Mardy Fish USA (16)[/B] v Victor Hanescu ROU
Tommy Robredo ESP v Somdev Devvarman IND
Sergiy Stakhovsky UKR v Daniel Brands GER
Lukasz Kubot POL v [B]Sam Querrey USA (18)[/B]

[B]Albert Montanes ESP (25)[/B] v Dustin Brown GER
Pablo Andujar ESP v Xavier Malisse BEL
Yen-Hsun Lu TPE v Gilles Simon FRA
Lukas Lacko SVK v [B]Roger Federer SUI (2) [/B]
```


Fed's on a cakewalk to a semi-final.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 14, 2011)

```
Australian Open 2011 Women's Draw

[B]Caroline Wozniacki DEN (1)[/B] v Gisela Dulko ARG
Tamira Paszek AUT v Vania King USA
Lucie Hradecka CZE v Alberta Brianti ITA
Angelique Kerber GER v [B]Dominika Cibulkova SVK (29)[/B]

[B]Yanina Wickmayer BEL (21)[/B] v Jarmila Groth AUS
Polona Hercog SLO Anastasija Sevastova LAT
Qualifier v Laura Pous-Tio ESP
Tathiana Garbin ITA v [B]Marion Bartoli FRA (15)[/B]

[B]Justine Henin BEL (11)[/B] v Qualifier
Qualifier v Elena Baltacha GBR
Bethanie Mattek-Sands USA v Qualifier
Alison Riske USA v [B]Svetlana Kuznetsova RUS (23)[/B]

[B]Tsvetana Pironkova BUL (32)[/B] v Pauline Parmentier FRA
Timea Bacsinszky SUI v Monica Niculescu ROU
Rebecca Marino CAN v Junri Namigata JPN
Arantxa Parra Santonja ESP v [B]Francesca Schiavone ITA (6)[/B]

::

[B]Venus Williams USA (4)[/B] v Sara Errani ITA
Sandra Zahlavova CZE v Renata Voracova CZE
Qualifier v Qualifier
Jill Craybas USA v [B]Andrea Petkovic GER (30)[/B]

[B]Kaia Kanepi EST (20)[/B] v Magdalena Rybarikova SVK
Julia Goerges GER v Edina Gallovits - Hall ROU
Elena Vesnina RUS v Virginie Razzano FRA
Tamarine Tanasugarn THA v [B]Maria Sharapova RUS (14)[/B]

[B]Na Li CHN (9)[/B] v Sofia Arvidsson SWE
Evgeniya Rodina RUS v Olivia Rogowska AUS
Zuzana Ondraskova CZE v Jelena Dokic AUS
Barbora Zahlavova Strycova CZE v [B]Aravane Rezai FRA (17)[/B]

[B]Daniela Hantuchova SVK (28)[/B] v Regina Kulikova RUS
Karolina Sprem CRO v Chanelle Scheepers RSA
Patricia Mayr-Achleitner AUT v Andrea Hlavackova CZE
Qualifier v [B]Victoria Azarenka BLR (8)[/B]

::::

[B]Jelena Jankovic SRB (7)[/B] v Alla Kudryavtseva RUS
Kateryna Bondarenko UKR v Shuai Peng CHN
Caroline Garcia FRAv Varvara Lepchenko USA
Ayumi Morita JPN v [B]Alexandra Dulgheru ROU (27)[/B]

[B]Alisa Kleybanova RUS (24)[/B] v Qualifier
Qualifier v Simona Halep ROU
Sophie Ferguson AUS v Qualifier
Kimiko Date-Krumm JPN v [B]Agnieszka Radwanska POL (12)[/B]

[B]Nadia Petrova RUS (13)[/B] v Ksenia Pervak RUS
Alicia Molik AUS v Roberta Vinci ITA
Patty Schnyder SUI v Qualifier
Ekaterina Makarova RUS v [B]Ana Ivanovic SRB (19)[/B]

[B]Maria Jose Martinez Sanchez ESP (26)[/B] v Greta Arn HUN
Qualifier v Alize Cornet FRA
Christina McHale USA v Carla Suarez Navarro ESP
Dinara Safina RUS v [B]Kim Clijsters BEL (3)[/B]

::

[B]Samantha Stosur AUS (5)[/B] v Lauren Davis USA
Maria Elena Camerin ITA v Vera Dushevina RUS
Olga Govortsova BLR v Anna Chakvetadze RUS
Sally Peers AUS v [B]Petra Kvitova CZE (25)[/B]

[B]Flavia Pennetta ITA (22)[/B] v Anastasia Rodionova AUS
Lourdes Dominguez Lino ESP v Johanna Larsson SWE
Sorana Cirstea ROU v Jana Lucic CRO
Mathilde Johansson FRA v [B]Shahar Peer ISR (10)[/B]

[B]Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova RUS (16)[/B] v Kirsten Flipkens BEL
Akgul Amanmuradova UZB v Kristina Barrois GER
Anabel Medina Garrigues ESP v Iveta Benesova CZE
Romina Oprandi ITA v [B]Maria Kirilenko RUS (18)[/B]

[B]Lucie Safarova CZE (31)[/B] v Shuai Zhang CHN
Klara Zakopalova CZE v Melanie Oudin USA
Bojana Jovanovski SRB v Kai-Chen Chang TPE
Sybille Bammer AUT v [B]Vera Zvonareva RUS (2)[/B]
```


  Venus!


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 15, 2011)

LooneR said:


> Nadal is injured. So typical of a bad loser .
> 
> You want to claim that Fed at 28 in 2009 was at his peak . Honestly, I don't see a point in arguing with you when you make such claims. But then that's the case with most Nadal fans who will make all kinds of BS arguments just to make their man seem like anything more than a clay-court specialist who's developed his game for a *slow *hard court.
> 
> ...


Slow hard court?
Nadal won RG, Wimby and US Open last year...
the only guy who could win in three different surfaces in the same year...
Yeah, he's only a clay-court specialist


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 15, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Slow hard court?
> Nadal won RG, Wimby and US Open last year...
> the only guy who could win in three different surfaces in the same year...
> Yeah, he's only a clay-court specialist



You make it sound as if He stomps everytime on "fast" hard courts...Nadal won it just once and whom did he face?


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 15, 2011)

Did anyone else watch Rally for Relief? It was pretty damn awesome 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Stosur and Kim ended up beating Roger and Fed in doubles ping pong tennis pek
Great to see all those players just out there; having fun.
Ausie crowd was awesome as usual.





Best of wishes to all the Australians over there. Hopefully things brighten up for those affected by the floods/etc. 

Oh, can't wait for the tournament to actually start. pek

Edit: 1st Round "David Nalbandian ARG (27) v Lleyton Hewitt AUS"  Looking forward to this one!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 16, 2011)

<3


----------



## Federer (Jan 16, 2011)

*More pics:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Rafa's 'sexy pose'. 



It was always Nole's dream to take pictures of women.



You're looking good, Andy. 



Nole has a crush on Lleyton, boner much? 



Group photo.



Rog, Rafa, admit it. You are secretly in love.


----------



## Federer (Jan 16, 2011)

*Highlights HD:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjhVl7HoIM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 16, 2011)

lol at the wood 

koooooool now to commence

''operation: Rafa Slam''


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Jan 16, 2011)

I hope Verdasco wins the AO


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 16, 2011)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> I hope Verdasco wins the AO



I hope not, but I do hope that he plays like his 2009 Oz Open version. 

Man, OZ Open is sick. Livestream for so many matches. 

Nishikori just won (against Fognini) 

Edit: Monfils' first round match is at the 5th set  (he might be injured, not sure)


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 16, 2011)

look at the adoration on his face 

want to see Klara Zakopalova play well.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 16, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> look at the adoration on his face



 lucky kid. 

Woah, Monfils' opponent is injured (and possibly Monfils himself might be injured - or not, he doesn't have the crazy energy he usually shows). Double injury match!? 

Edit: Poor De Bakker (sp?), he was playing so well earlier in his match with Monfils. At least, I get to watch Fed now


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 17, 2011)

Djoko raping fodder


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 17, 2011)

Federer said:


> *More pics:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Cesc Fabregas said:


> <3



Awesome pics guys...thanx for sharing......

Btw Federer a step closer to his 17th Grandslam.....and Henin did well to get through...Sania Mirza made way too many unforced errors tbh.....


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 17, 2011)

haven't seen Gonzo in a while.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 17, 2011)

I wanna see Clijsters take it for the women  for the men I would like to see Roddick come through


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 17, 2011)

Man Ana lost some serious weight.

And Cesc I saw you posting at TT Warehouse. O_O Dude, that's some serious Nadaltardism there.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 17, 2011)

Radwanska's racquet LOL


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 17, 2011)

Federer better not let no Rafa Slam occur 

please please let godmode fed come back for just even this one tournament.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 17, 2011)

Nadal game was boring, not sure what that other guy was doing but it looked silly. 



Aokiji said:


> Man Ana lost some serious weight.
> 
> *TT Warehouse*. O_O Dude, that's some serious Nadaltardism there.


looks about the same to me. Caroline however is a different matter.

TT 

I'm going to record everything today but I doubt the stations will actually show what I want to watch re: Oudin/Zakopalova. 


xboxlivegrl said:


> Radwanska's racquet LOL


lol


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 18, 2011)

I know I miss my satellite TV cable blows for these tournaments but I still gonna DVR it


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 18, 2011)

...Ivanovic lost...But I must agree that makarova played seriously well at important points....


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 18, 2011)

lol rafa-rape 

lol ivanovic, atleast she gave me a nice sig 

i saw wozniaki at wimbledon! she walked past me!! but no autograph........she was in game mode >_<

lol safina, killed 6-0 6-0, what the hell happened to her?!


----------



## Federer (Jan 18, 2011)

Nalbandian beat Lleyton in  a 5 set thriller. 

He lost 20 pounds afterwards. 

He's going to party here:


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 18, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol safina, killed 6-0 6-0, what the hell happened to her?!



It went even more than you thought it would than you thought it would.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 18, 2011)

go clijsters!!  and Safina is a victim of her own mind


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 18, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol safina, killed 6-0 6-0, what the hell happened to her?!



Pure demolition by Saint Kim in less than an hour. Respect.
Safina has lost all the confidence she may have once had. Tough luck with the draw as well.

Looking forward to Masha's match today(tonight). Let's hope she makes it past the second round! 

I have an exam tomorrow yet here I am staying up all night waiting for the matches doing last minute revision. 

Hoping to catch Henin, a bit of Venus and probably Wozniacki before Sharapova steps on court and having some sleep afterward. 

I really dislike following the Australian Open, damn the timezones.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 19, 2011)

A Fed-killer steps up to the plate.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

I checked the live score and Fed was up 6-2, 4-1.

Then I got onto live stream and immediately Fed was broken and Simon held another game. Now it's 4-3 in the 2nd set.

That's it, I'm not gonna watch this anymore cuz it seems like Fed always run into rough patches whenever I watch his game. I'm like his bad luck or something.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol Fed god-mode against Simon...I knew he couldn't keep up anymore in a 5 set match...he'll be hard to beat in a three sets tourney though


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Lol Fed god-mode against Simon...I knew he couldn't keep up anymore in a 5 set match...he'll be hard to beat in a three sets tourney though



Just 2 years before 2010, he was harder to beat in a 5 set match but lost easily in 3 set tourneys though.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 19, 2011)

Simon toying with Roger


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 19, 2011)

HugeGuy said:


> Just 2 years before 2010, he was harder to beat in a 5 set match but lost easily in 3 set tourneys though.



I know, but he's 30 and it's impossible for him to keep up for 5 sets, unless he takes...


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 19, 2011)

Holy shit, 5th set.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 19, 2011)

simon


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 19, 2011)

Fed


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 19, 2011)

federer.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 19, 2011)

HugeGuy said:


> Just 2 years before 2010, he was harder to beat in a 5 set match but lost easily in 3 set tourneys though.



Not true.

Around this time two years ago, his record was 13 -12.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 19, 2011)

Happy that Federer somehow managed to get through...Nice wake up call though...


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 19, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Not true.
> 
> Around this time two years ago, his record was 13 -12.



What are U referring to?


----------



## Federer (Jan 19, 2011)

Phew.....he nailed it. 

This might give Roger even more confidence, he never beat Simon before, beating him could give him some boost in his confidence, but he really should keep up his high level during a match.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 19, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Man Ana lost some serious weight.
> 
> And Cesc I saw you posting at TT Warehouse. O_O Dude, that's some serious Nadaltardism there.



lol TT warehouse?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 19, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> What are U referring to?



Fed's 5-set record.

For someone who's one of the all-time greats, it's pretty mediocre.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 20, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Fed's 5-set record.
> 
> For someone who's one of the all-time greats, it's pretty mediocre.



Oh so that's what you meant. Yea, Fed always seemed kinda shaky when matches go that long. But you need a shaky Fed to go into a 5 set match against him in the first place anyway.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Fed's 5-set record.
> 
> For someone who's one of the all-time greats, it's pretty mediocre.



That's why he played terrible in the third and the fourth set, to improve his 5-set record.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 20, 2011)

^^He didn't play terrible, Simon played better...


----------



## Sorin (Jan 20, 2011)

So...10th GS for Nadal?


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorin said:


> So...10th GS for Nadal?



If he doesn't face Federer or Murray...


----------



## Sorin (Jan 20, 2011)

lol murray.

fed is the problem but i have confidence.he beat him in his prime...no reason he can't do it now.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> ^^He didn't play terrible, Simon played better...



You must have missed all those unforced errors he made. 

Federer wasn't patient enough to make the points, Simon, like Murray and Nadal likes to hit many balls back, Federer hates these kind of players, because it's much harder to make points against them.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 20, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol TT warehouse?


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorin said:


> lol murray.
> 
> fed is the problem but i have confidence.he beat him in his prime...no reason he can't do it now.



In Fed's prime, Rafa lost to the guys, whom Fed beat in straight sets. In the AO at least.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 20, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> In Fed's prime, Rafa lost to the guys, whom Fed beat in straight sets. In the AO at least.



Not to mention US open too ..


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2011)

lol federer. don't do that again.  

first two sets were awesome though.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 21, 2011)

Henin just isn't the same since her comeback I think her first run in the Aussie Open was inspired by Clijsters us open win.  She just looks nothing like the justine of old


----------



## Nimander (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone else enjoying the hell out of this Monfils-Wawrinka match?  

You can tell these two play together often, cause of the length of their volleys/rallies/I always get the two confused. 

Seriously; if I had Monfils' athleticism, I'd consider going pro myself.  The guy's just a born athlete.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 21, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> In Fed's prime, Rafa lost to the guys, whom Fed beat in straight sets. In the AO at least.



The difference is that this year is Rafa close to his prime and with a much better hard court game.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorin said:


> The difference is that this year is Rafa close to his prime and with a much better hard court game.



this is true


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope that Verdasco wins in straight sets against Berdych


----------



## Federer (Jan 21, 2011)

It seems like Roger hosts a show.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorin said:


> The difference is that this year is Rafa close to his prime and with a much better hard court game.



Your point being? I was just countering your statement that he beat him in his prime. He wasn't even near him during Fed's prime on HC.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 21, 2011)

lol Safina.


xboxlivegrl said:


> Henin just isn't the same since her comeback I think her first run in the Aussie Open was inspired by Clijsters us open win.  She just looks nothing like the justine of old


maybe but she is still amazing.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 21, 2011)

ESPN Pulse poll: Who moves best on the court?  Monfils, Nadal, Djokovic or Murray?  

I'm tempted to say Monfils, but as I haven't seen Nadal or Djokovic play since the US Open, I'm hesitant to say finalize my vote until I do.  But I'm watching Murray play, and I definitely think that Monfils has the edge on him in court movement, at least when he's still on his first wind.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 21, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> lol Safina.
> 
> maybe but she is still amazing.



I love watching her back hand.  I just don't think she will win another major


----------



## Sorin (Jan 22, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Your point being? I was just countering your statement that he beat him in his prime. He wasn't even near him during Fed's prime on HC.



what are you talking about?they have a 4-3 hth record on hard courts.
I'm talking about hth not statistics with other players.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Jan 22, 2011)

GGl makes a Tweener

Link removed


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to see if we can ever go ten posts without comparing Nadal's/Federer's dicks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 22, 2011)

Tomic played really well against Nadal

He cost himself the match in the 2nd set though


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate the AO because I can almost never watch the primetime matches damn time zones


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn, it seems Nadal still hasn't fully recovered from the virus He got in Doha. 



> _"I'm more tired than usual and I'm sweating more than usual. I changed my shirt five or six times, and it wasn't that hot. I lost two and a half kilograms. and usually I don't lose weight in my matches. It must be coming from the illness I had in Doha. Maybe my body's defenses are still down."_







I hope He gets better and improves his serve for his next game against Cilic, because yesterday he served really crapy.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn.  Djokovic got in that ass.  I see why they didn't cover that match of his, because it really wasn't one to begin with.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 23, 2011)

It would be a good story if Li Na/Na Li won the open


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay.  I wasn't expecting this Schiavone/Kuznetsova match to be this good.  Excellent third set.

*edit*

Okay, what the fuck?  These two are playing some monster tennis right now.  I haven't enjoyed a match in the open like this so far, on both the mens and the women's side.

*edit 2*

2:50 in the morning where I am right now.  Have to get up in the morning.  But this match is going on 4.5 hours and I DO NOT want to stop watching it.  Seriously; this is quite possibly the best women's match I can remember watching since Mauresmo(sp?)/V. Williams at Wimbeldon a few years back.  These two are fit as fuck, and I'm torn behind sitting down and finishing this match, and getting off my ass to start up my cardio again from being motivated.

*final edit*

FUCKING.  EPIC.  MATCH.

Damn, I feel privileged just for having watched it.  I don't know how these two were still playing that hard at the end, but my hat off to both of them, especially Schiavone.  I was pulling for her, and I'm glad she won; she is an absolute BEAST.  

Epic.  Just...epic.  I hate using this word due to how the internet has abused it, but no other word comes close to describing this match.  Now I can maybe finally go to sleep.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 23, 2011)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Damn, it seems Nadal still hasn't fully recovered from the virus He got in Doha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah...he just likes to whine a lot more than before.It's starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 23, 2011)

lol fcuked up stat of the day



> Wawrinka has never won a set against ROddick, but leads the head to head


----------



## Sorin (Jan 23, 2011)

Wawrinka is a beast...60 winners in 2 sets and a half against roddick.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't help but feel bad for Andy Roddick.  It's like, he just can't catch a single fucking break in these tourneys.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2011)

i actually wouldn't mind him beating roger


----------



## Federer (Jan 23, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i actually wouldn't mind him beating roger



Bastard. 

Truth to be told, he might actually beat Roger, same goes for Berdych beating the Djoker, I can also see that happening. 

But let's also be honest, Roddick is not the same man he was in 2003, he has a poor fore- and backhand, he doesn't have that forehand that could hit winners anymore.

Edit: another record for Federer, he reached the QF of a grand slam for the 27th consecutive time, he ties with Jimmy Connors.

In the previous round he already had broken the record of most win in AO by Stefan Edberg, an idol of Federer.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2011)

well of course i still want roger to win the tourney but if he were to lose i wouldn't mind if it were against stan or novak. 

the semis should have the top 4 though


----------



## Sorin (Jan 23, 2011)

Roddick isn't the same from the lost Wimbledon final against Federer.

And Wawrinka is the Ferrer/Verdasco of Switzerland.Fantastic matches against some top 10s-20s but against Roger he is nothing.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 23, 2011)

Petkovic, from what I have seen, has played really well.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 23, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i actually wouldn't mind him beating roger



OMFG THIS ^ 

Andy wants it really bad but he gets down a break and he like starts acting childish sometimes and will get distracted by calls he didn't like or little things the other player is doing and just goes down hill.  I want him to win another major though

Not thrilled with Sharapova going out either


----------



## Federer (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you kidding?

I was so relieved that Sharapova was out, she plays like crap and her grunting, oh my god. I turned the volume of the tv down today, for real, it's not a joke, it's like her grunting gets worse each year. 

Soderling is up, he plays against a dude who looks like a girl, ATP's 'Haku'.


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 23, 2011)

Federer said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> I was so relieved that Sharapova was out, she plays like crap and her grunting, oh my god. I turned the volume of the tv down today, for real, it's not a joke, it's like her grunting gets worse each year.



 You obviously haven't been watching her matches if you think she played like crap the whole time. Watch her comeback in '11.


----------



## Federer (Jan 23, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji said:


> You obviously haven't been watching her matches if you think she played like crap the whole time. Watch her comeback in '11.



What are you talking about?

She played terribly in this AO. To be honest, the entire WTA is a disappointment. 

Edit: S?derling is 2-5 down in the second set, against Haku.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2011)

lololol i always knew dolgopolov will go far  

so much for the top 4 semis i was hoping for


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 24, 2011)

Federer said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> I was so relieved that Sharapova was out, she plays like crap and her grunting, oh my god. I turned the volume of the tv down today, for real, it's not a joke, it's like her grunting gets worse each year.
> 
> Soderling is up, he plays against a dude who looks like a girl, ATP's 'Haku'.



All the younger players and the williames scream it is just gonna be a part of the women"s tennis game for awhile.  I miss my Satellite because I don't get tennis channel and all espn 2 shows is guys matches it sucks everybody in the world doesn't wanna watch Federer and Nadal constantly

and yeah Haku LOL


----------



## Xnr (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^

You can always watch livestreams. Some of them are pretty good quality and Veetle has tennis channel at a very high bitrate. That's how I watch my Grands Slam tennis as well as most of my other tennis. The BBC here is crap apart from Wimbledon.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks I will check it out =)

Go Clijsters she is looking good


----------



## Xnr (Jan 24, 2011)

What a start from Roger. Hope he continues in the same vein. Shame I have to go to sleep now. Grr.


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 24, 2011)

Sometimes it feels like you guys only follow Federer/Nadal matches. 

Li Na defended her points from last year's AO and made it to the SF. Petkovic was simply getting overpowered. No more Petko-dance. 

Here's hoping Schiavone defeats our No. 1 Wozniacki today. Long night ahead. 

And to whoever thinks WTA is a disappointment, I suggest watching Schiavone/Kuznetsova 4th round match in this year's AO.

On another news, anyone remember Radwanska breaking her racquet earlier in the tournament while trying to return a shot? This time during her latest match, she hits a ball boy. She sure is on a run this week.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2011)

Roger is just dismantling Stan.  Just...damn.  At least fight back, dude.  You've beaten too many of my favorites thus far for you to just fold up against Roger Federer.  Make it worth my while.

And I'm also hoping Schiavone surprises Wozniacki tonight as well.  After that absolutely epic match against Kuznetsova, I'm so far near the front of her bandwagon I'm practically sniffing her ass.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't care for women's tennis and in men's tennis it's just too many grinders at the moment (see Nadal and Murray). I am hoping my compatriot Grigor Dimitrov will have something to say about that in the future . And he, too, lost to Stan .


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 25, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji said:


> Sometimes it feels like you guys only follow Federer/Nadal matches.
> 
> Li Na defended her points from last year's AO and made it to the SF. Petkovic was simply getting overpowered. No more Petko-dance.
> 
> ...



Wozniaki won


----------



## Sorin (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorin said:


> And Wawrinka is the Ferrer/Verdasco of Switzerland.Fantastic matches against some top 10s-20s but against Roger he is nothing.



My prediction was spot on.

Anyway,Djokovic played briliantly against Berdych and the scary thing is that Berdych was also playing at a very high level(2nd and 3rd set).Novak has the game to upset Roger in the semi-finals but we'll see.

In other news,Nadal's gonna get steamrolled if he doesn't improve his serve and his absurdly high backhand.I'm not gonna like it but that's the truth atm.He must bring his US Open Game to have a chance.


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2011)

The Djoker might pull an upset and beat Roger. 

He's on fire right now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 25, 2011)

Wozniaki showing consistency which has been rare on the women's side for the past few years.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2011)

novak vs roger again  

awesome.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 25, 2011)

I wanna see Zvonareva have a melt down LOL its fun to watch


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2011)

but she's through


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah she is but clijsters is gonna force her into one


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2011)

Watching Alex play is exhilarating and madding at the same time

He's really been his own worst enemy in this match


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, boy.

Looks like the Rafaeru Nadaru Curse is back in full-effect.  He's having back-muscle spasms and calf soreness (?) apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 26, 2011)

can't watch from work .... assuming nadal is winning but how's the result so far?


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2011)

ane said:


> can't watch from work .... assuming nadal is winning but how's the result so far?



You'd be assuming wrong.  Ferrer was CRUSHING him until about 20 minutes ago.  Nadal was down 2-5 until he managed to play through whatever was afflicting him and started playing more like his usual self.

It's now 4-5 favoring Ferrer, and Nadal's still not at 100%.  Thus why I said the Rafaeru Nadaru Curse seems to be creeping back on him.

In other news, I absolutely LOVE the expression he has when he serves.  Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 26, 2011)

oh, thanks, missunderstood that


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2011)

Go Ferrer, one more to go.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuck.  Nadal is getting HAMMERED.

I really feel for him.  Just when he thinks he's in the condition he needs to be to go all the way, the universe throws a mondo-sized nope.jpg in his direction and screws him into the ground.  

He's gonna have to pull off some godlike shit in this third set, carry it over into a fourth set, then somehow find a way to finish strong if he even wants to SNIFF victory.  And I don't see that happening.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2011)

WHO THE FYCUK IS FERRER?! 

i is down to novak and fed to stop the horse face from winning it


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2011)

I've never heard announcers suck more cock for a player in my life.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2011)

Watch Ferrer crumble v Murray


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2011)

Welp.  

That's that.  So long, Nadal.  

But even at half-speed he still played awesome tennis, so the dick-riding announcers at least got THAT much right.  I just feel for him, because he came in so optimistic and it seemed like shit just went wrong for him, one thing on top of the other in this match.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2011)

who wins Djoko/Fed will win the title


----------



## Xnr (Jan 26, 2011)

Of course Nadal is injured when he loses. I expect a lot of laughs from the presser.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 26, 2011)

Nadal is an old 24 year old


----------



## Mori` (Jan 26, 2011)

Nadal was fine, Ferrer just outplayed him and Nadal being as one dimensional as he is couldn't do anything to recover.

VAMOS


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2011)

Muhahahaha,

so much for the 'Rafa Slam'. On the other hand, Rafa was also injured last year, then he won three slams afterwards. 

Not sure if want. 

This can only be very good new if Roger pulls another AO win.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> WHO THE FYCUK IS FERRER?!
> 
> i is down to novak and fed to stop the horse face from winning it



It must be a pain in the ass,

to watch and see Nadal getting injured time after time. His style of play is taking his toll.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 26, 2011)

Moridin said:


> Nadal was fine, Ferrer just outplayed him and Nadal being as one dimensional as he is couldn't do anything to recover.
> 
> VAMOS



Nadal isn't a player to fake injury


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 26, 2011)

No idea what happened to Any, he was an amaizng player with an amazing body. He fell to the Mandy Moore curse!


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 26, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Yeah she is but clijsters is gonna force her into one



Unless Saint Kim starts playing tennis, then not a chance. Expect Vera to make the final if Kim plays like she's been doing the past rounds. 



xboxlivegrl said:


> Wozniaki won



I heard. Hopefully Li Na will get through to the finals. I want a Vera-Na final. No Caro please. 


Justine Henin announced she's quitting tennis due to her elbow injury. It wasn't getting any better she said. The only way was to have a surgery and it would have taken as long as 2 years to recover. Shame.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, terrible news.

Henin is retired.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 26, 2011)

Wozniacki/Na should be interesting. Djoko just needs to win to make this a good ending.

Henin 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No idea what happened to Any, he was an amaizng player with an amazing body. He fell to the Mandy Moore curse!


oh god


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2011)

I said that w/o a better serve and a better backhand Nadal is gonna get raped.And what do you know he didn't do that and paid the price.

Ferrer dominated.Meh...he still has to improve his game to achieve other GS besides RG and even then i don't know how much he's gonna hold.

Congratulations Ferrer.And today i've kinda lost a part of my respect for Nadal.He shouldn't be crying....he has achieved alot more than most other tennis players can dream about,but loses a QF and bursts into tears?wtf man...i understand that it's painful but accept the defeat like a man.Other players who don't even have a 250 tournament and lose a final should kill themselves or what?Also give some respect to the man across the net by not crying.The man just beat you fair and square.

I will still root for Nadal because i can't let go just like that the past 6-7 years i cheered for him in every tournament ,but he really let me down today.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 26, 2011)

Kuroshitsuji said:


> Unless Saint Kim starts playing tennis, then not a chance. Expect Vera to make the final if Kim plays like she's been doing the past rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it will be tight but Kim is gonna come through

I would like to see Li Na come through to

Yea something was off about Henin she just wasnt the same


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 26, 2011)

Couldn't watch any matches today...Anyways I feel bad that Nadal lost today....I was hoping to see Federer beating him in the final...Guess I'll have to wait a bit longer.......



Kuroshitsuji said:


> Justine Henin announced she's quitting tennis due to her elbow injury. It wasn't getting any better she said. The only way was to have a surgery and it would have taken as long as 2 years to recover. Shame.



This is a really sad news...I wish her all the best for the future....She probably had one of the most beautiful backhand in women tennis.....


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 26, 2011)

I live in Ontario (Eastern Time). So will the Federer match be tonight at 3:30 AM or tomorrow night??? Thanks!!


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> I live in Ontario (Eastern Time). So will the Federer match be tonight at 3:30 AM or tomorrow night??? Thanks!!



Yeah...it'll be somewhere around 4 to 4: 30 AM on thursday...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 27, 2011)

stupid time zones, I will miss this match too  guess there won't be surprises but still...


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2011)

Li Na being the first Chinese player to ever enter the finals ON HER FIFTH WEDDING ANNIVERSARY was probably the best fucking thing ever.  Even more hilarious was the fact that both her and her husband/coach forgot about it.

But still; I'm happy for her.  I fell asleep after the first set from tiredness after playing tennis myself, but I still caught the tail end of the third set.  She picked her game up TREMENDOUSLY, and she definitely earned that win over Wozniacki.  So, a job well done by Li Na.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 27, 2011)

Fed is shook.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2011)

Heh.

Not anymore. 

He's playing some godly tennis in this second set.  Dat backhand () is fucking the Djoker's game up.


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 27, 2011)

NaNa won against Woz. Win the title now!

I was hoping Vera would make it too but it's okay. Na vs Kim. Win it all, Golden Flower.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2011)

I love seeing angry Roger.  He doesn't come out often, but it's always entertaining when he does.

Also kinda agree with him on Djokovic spending ten minutes bouncing the ball before serving.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, Fed's not coming back from this one.

*sigh*


----------



## Kobe (Jan 27, 2011)

DJOKOVIC  !


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2011)

Well shit, Rog.  I started pulling for him when he started underdogging it, but apparently my support wasn't enough. 

He got outplayed, though.  So well done by Djokovic.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2011)

Straight sets, fuck yeah Joker

My money's on Ferrer pulling an upset tomorrow


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2011)

so he stays on 16 :ho

after FO, rafa will be 1 closer 

nice, Djoker deserves the AO, he was unlucky at USO


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, men's tennis is finally favoring the younger generation (Djoke, Murray, Ferrer, etc.  

I'm calling it, Federer is never going to win again


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Wow, men's tennis is finally favoring the younger generation.  Federer is never going to win again



Never say never. 

But I had a feeling that the Djoker would be too much for him, Rog wasn't playing well this AO while the Djoker played to my opinion his best tennis. 

Rafa out, Rog out, could this be the start of the Murray and Djokovic domination?


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy shit, a slam final without Roger or Rafa!?


Don't get me wrong, I love those two. But tennis needs some new winners at the moment. The last time there was a Roger or Rafa final was 2008 Australian Open, which Djokovic won!

Djokovic's is in great form. The mentality is there. The first serve is there. Just one more match. Go do it Nole!


----------



## Haruko (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I said that w/o a better serve and a better backhand Nadal is gonna get raped.And what do you know he didn't do that and paid the price.
> 
> Ferrer dominated.Meh...he still has to improve his game to achieve other GS besides RG and even then i don't know how much he's gonna hold.
> 
> ...



What are you on about? He had a once in a lifetime opportunity to hold all 4 slams and it was taken by injury/being outplayed (depending on your point of view). No need to lose respect


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 27, 2011)

won't lie about it, I love this outcome, and this uncommon final  yeah, yeah, too bad for the big ones


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2011)

Obvious who's going to win now


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought the same about last two games, wrong both times


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 27, 2011)

Last chance for Murray, No Nadal or federer in a grand slam final is something very rare


----------



## Haruko (Jan 27, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Last chance for Murray, No Nadal or federer in a grand slam final is something very rare



_Last _chance? Really?


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2011)

Murray is still 23 years old, as is Djokovic. 

Nadal at 24 years old has problems with his body, Federer is 29 and declining, Murray has plenty of chances if he keeps improving. 

The next gen is ready to step up in the near future.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2011)

the hell?Seeing Novak play over the course of these 2 weeks,i always believed that he has what it takes to beat Roger but to do that in straight sets? wow.

Even Nadal in RG had problems beating Roger.

I think he has a pretty good chance to win this AO.



Haruko said:


> What are you on about? He had a once in a lifetime opportunity to hold all 4 slams and it was taken by injury/being outplayed (depending on your point of view). No need to lose respect



And if he's as good as i think he is,he should be able to have another chance at doing this.He was crying like it was the last year of his career.

But yeah...i was too upset to type something better.I haven't lost my respect for him.I was a little bit disappointed,that's all.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 28, 2011)

So, who's it gonna be?  Ferrer, or Murray?

Place bets within the next half-hour for rep if you're browsing currently.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess murray but I'm rooting for ferrer 

whatever, I'll say ferrer


----------



## Nimander (Jan 28, 2011)

I would guess Murray too, but if Ferrer keeps playing at this rate...

I'll jump on your bandwagon ane.  Ferrer all the way.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 28, 2011)

is he doing good?  as always I have to work during the matches so I can't watch


----------



## Nimander (Jan 28, 2011)

Ferrer is playing excellent tennis right now.  I don't want to jinx him, but he's putting Murray through the paces right now for the most part.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 28, 2011)

Just started watching Murray/Ferrer match. Murray better grab this golden chance to end UK's draught or else he might have to wait for a few more years.

EDIT: Oh lawl, what a missed volley.


----------



## Angoobo (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Even Nadal in RG had problems beating Roger.



Really?


----------



## Orthio (Jan 28, 2011)

Murray missed some absolute shockers there, so glad he's through


----------



## kayanathera (Jan 28, 2011)

nole is gonna win AO.murray simply doesnt have that killer instinct


----------



## Orthio (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you not seen his hair? 

He was on fire towards the end of today's match, he wants to win, he does have it


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 28, 2011)

The ratings for the Women's Final are going to be insane.

I hope the Golden Flower pulls off the upset.


----------



## Federer (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll put my money on Nole.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 28, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> The ratings for the Women's Final are going to be insane.
> 
> I hope the Golden Flower pulls off the upset.



I can't wait I want clijsters to win but if she has to lose I wouldn't mind her going down to Li Na

Great match they both played hard....GO CLIJSTERS


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2011)

damn cljiters  

no offence but shudda let Li win it, she funny yo 

anyway guys, tomorrow marks 2 years since the greatest moment in history 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCjw0Unm8OY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Cesc,

should I post the pic where Rafa is crying? That video is sooooo 2009.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 29, 2011)

yes, please  I'm always up to see big men crying


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 29, 2011)

lol hennin is gone.

best news this month. 

clijsters is better anyway


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2011)

There's no way that Clijsters is better than Henin prime,

she won 7 slams and she was leading their head to head prior her retirement. She's definitely better now, Clijsters that is, but what can you expect from a tennis player whose elbow [if I recall] is too damaged to play tennis at the highest level?

It's a shame really, Henin in her prime was a privilege to watch.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 29, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol hennin is gone.
> 
> best news this month.
> 
> clijsters is better anyway


^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 30, 2011)

Did anyone else see Li Na's interview after beating Wozniaki a few days ago? Shit was so 

Anyways, rooting for Nole to take the men's title. He's looking terrific right now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2011)

wait, what did she say?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 30, 2011)

rooting for Djokovic as well


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2011)

Federer said:


> Oh Cesc,
> 
> should I post the pic where Rafa is crying? That video is sooooo 2009.



crying after getting stomped over in a GS final!? 

yeah novak!!!  6-0 him please!!!

Li Na was jokes, hope she reaches more finals, but her record elsewhere is rather meek right?


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wtf is going on in the finals...I don't even


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 30, 2011)

*yawn*

This is one more boring Murray final.


----------



## little nin (Jan 30, 2011)

Just woke up and it's practically over now...Murray not got it in him


----------



## Federer (Jan 30, 2011)

And the winner is:



Congratz with your second AO title.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2011)

novak winning is awesome he deserves it. if only now he could win a major other than ao


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 30, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> crying after getting stomped over in a GS final!?



Was kind of a tedious "stomp" if it took him 5 sets. 

And Rafa cried because Roger dismissed his best tennis in Wimby 2007 in the locker room. So yeah. 



Jαmes said:


> novak winning is awesome he deserves it. if only now he could win a major other than ao



He should've won US Open by now, he deserved it far more than Rafa last year. At least he reached the final there before and it was only because of Darth Federer he failed to have more success there. Compared to him, Rafa is an opportunist at Flushing Meadows. 

That being said, British tennis media are  .

I wanted to kill myself when I heard Mats with that old English ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bitching about everything related to Murray. No wonder they haven't had a GS champion in a while.


----------



## Federer (Jan 30, 2011)

It's unfortunate that Murray couldn't play his best in the final, 

such a shame that he reached three GS finals and hasn't won a set yet. Because only Djokovic played good, not as great as he did in the semifinals against Roger, it was kinda a boring final. 

If I recall the last exciting final was the USO 2009 where Del Potro beat Federer in 5 sets and since then the finals have been pretty boring. 

I really hope that this defeat won't make Murray a headcase, even the likes of Lendl [first four] and Agassi [first three] lost their earliest GS finals. 

I wish Federer was a bit more younger, I really enjoy his way of playing tennis, playing aggresively, one beauty shot after another and his backhand in his prime days, what a beauty. 

But nothing is everlasting, unfortunately.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 30, 2011)

Federer said:


> It's unfortunate that Murray couldn't play his best in the final,
> 
> such a shame that he reached three GS finals and hasn't won a set yet. Because only Djokovic played good, not as great as he did in the semifinals against Roger, it was kinda a boring final.
> 
> ...



Nah, Djokovic was too good. Had Federer pulled his head out of his ass in the second set or shown some heart in the third, it would've been much more interesting.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 30, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> wait, what did she say?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPqZj1zz3as[/YOUTUBE]

Though she lost, at least she took a set off Clijsters. 

So the men's final:

Murray that was really pathetic 
Ferrer should've made the final 
Nole won the championship pek, much deserved. He had a spectacular two weeks at Melbourne (3 straight straight-sets wins against 3 top 10 players ).


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 30, 2011)

Murray, if anything, was pathetic because he basically quit in the second set. 

In the first it was close and in the third he actually attacked. 

So improvements are there.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 30, 2011)

But the worst thing, I think, was Murray's negative body language and defeatist attitude. 
He seemed passive, more so than usual.
He wasn't showing much energy, or at least positive energy.
He seemed to get irritated at his box, rather than allowing them to encourage him.

Oh, I forgot to mention but Nole's defense was superb. There were various points where I was "wtf I can't believe Novak hit that back or wtf how'd he win that point."


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 30, 2011)

Hawkins said:


> But the worst thing, I think, was Murray's negative body language and defeatist attitude.
> He seemed passive, more so than usual.
> He wasn't showing much energy, or at least positive energy.
> He seemed to get irritated at his box, rather than allowing them to encourage him.
> ...



That one where he ran down 2 or 3 sure winners and then finished it with a DTL BH.  

Honestly, I couldn't see the 3rd set fully, but by the 3rd set, he actually started hitting bigger.


----------



## Orthio (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't actually remember seeing him hissy fit quite that badly over a match, I really seriously thought he'd pull it back when he was 5-1 down in that second set, but no he just gets distracted by novak's challenge and loses it again. Novak definitely deserved throughout, brilliant play. 

Why'd murray try and beat him on long play anyway, he was obviously gonna lose at it, he never once tried to close in on the net.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2011)

Followed the match while watching it on /sp/, but I'll repeat some of my comments here.

Djokovic's defense was nothing short of godly.  He had some returns that literally left my jaw hanging; I still don't know how he pulled off half the shit he did

Murray simply gave up.  He didn't show the aggressiveness or ferocity he needed to take down Djokovic, and he ended up getting smoked like a fake Cuban cigar.  Plus I think he let his emotions get the best of him.  Sometimes that can help you focus, but in my own playing I've found that they more often than not muddy your focus and worsen your playing skills.  

Murray's first serve was entirely too weak most of the time, and his games were dragged out compared to Djokovic's, which were usually finished pretty quickly.  The only good set was the first one, where Murray actually battled back in spite of Djokovic's defense finding an answer for every one of his shots.  

Those are the only major points I can think of.  Murray was quite simply outplayed and outmatched, and it didn't have to be this way because he's not a horrible player.  He just...collapsed.  

A Ferrer/Djokovic final would've been far more interesting.  The outcome would've been the same, but at least I wouldn't have had to stay up until 5:40 AM just to see Murray get curbstomped.  Wasn't entertaining at all, except to see Djokovic make some of those absolutely godly returns.  I really need to work on my own flexibility.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 30, 2011)

Murry reminds me of Lindsey Davenport with his mopey body language and just whiny attitude when he is losing


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2011)

lol murray doesn't have class and it looks he won't be having it any time soon  

yeah federer's past his prime. it's rather boggy ahead he probably won't win a gs this year. that would be sad


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 31, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Murry reminds me of Lindsey Davenport with his mopey body language and just whiny attitude when he is losing



What, he's supposed to be happy?



Jαmes said:


> lol murray doesn't have class and it looks he won't be having it any time soon



Yeah a guy who gives his opponent mad props after losing is a sore loser. 

Yeah, no.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 1, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> What, he's supposed to be happy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No but moping around and showing the opponent u r frustrated is only gonna help the opponent.  You need to give off the vibe that you are willing to fight your way back into the match


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 1, 2011)

And making frustrated faces makes you even more frustrated. :Zaru


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 1, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> And making frustrated faces makes you even more frustrated. :Zaru



What  lol


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Feb 3, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> What  lol


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 3, 2011)

"They've got real live seals on the stadium! Hey also Navy Seals!" (or something like that)

That shit's gold.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 4, 2011)

I know rite


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 6, 2011)

Ignore the not so stellar quality, but this is just one of the reasons I love Novak:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcStTtXw1EM[/YOUTUBE]​
Oh question, anyone here attended or planning to attend any of the Slams?

I've only been to the US Open, though in the future I hope I get to see Wimbledon, FO & AO (preferably before Fed, Rafa or Nole retire )

Edit: I think it only approriate that I include a pic of Novak's gf.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 6, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> Edit: I think it only approriate that I include a pic of Novak's gf.



Andy Roddick beats everyone in that department.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Meh I never liked henin. I supported for both but I always prefered clijsters. 

I don't know why but I never liked henin's personality. especially during interviews.

I am pretty interested to see how far wickmayer and An-Sophie Mestach are going to go. I am especially expecting alot from An-Sophie Mestach.

but still wtf at wooden panel falling on wickmayer during the signature session and injuring her.


----------



## Pineapples (Feb 9, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Andy Roddick beats everyone in that department.



I prefer Nole's girl though, sure Roddick's is hotter, but Nole's looks funner.

Oh...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRy128MS1cc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 21, 2011)

Safin I thought had the prettiest gf

Wozniacki back at number 1 =/  she is good but she isn't the best out there right now she just plays more.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Safin I thought had the prettiest gf



If it's the one I'm thinking about....I think she looks too much like a pornstar.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 23, 2011)

she was a hot muchacha


----------



## Newbologist (Feb 25, 2011)

Fed vs Djokovic in Dubai finals hope fed takes this


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 25, 2011)

I want Novak to win.  I am looking for more competition at the top of the men's game it has been really boring for a long time, with Federer and Nadal winning all the time


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I want Novak to win.  I am looking for more competition at the top of the men's game it has been really boring for a long time, with Federer and Nadal winning all the time





Have you even watched AO2011?


----------



## Newbologist (Feb 26, 2011)

fucking shankerer shows up again, holy shit was his BH bad today couldn't even get a ball in play


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 27, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Have you even watched AO2011?



Yes of course and it was great.  That is what I mean tennis needs more of that.


----------



## Federer (Feb 28, 2011)

Boring AO final was boring. 

If that final means the end of 'Fedal', than I want mah Fedal back. It was shit final with Muzza playing totally crap. 

The Dubai final wasn't great either. 

I'm losing my swift feet, to get to the right position for mah backhand.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 1, 2011)

AO Final would've been more exciting if Rafa didn't schedule so hectically before the tournament. It would've been nice to have seen that AO-form Djokovic vs the USO-form Rafa.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 2, 2011)

Serena Williams had PE in her lung


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> Boring AO final was boring.
> 
> If that final means the end of 'Fedal', than I want mah Fedal back. It was shit final with Muzza playing totally crap.
> 
> ...



Stop drifting off to mirkaland during matches and for fucks sake learn how to hit a BH again Federer, your playing like grandaderer recently


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Wimbledon late rounds are gonna be shown in 3D


----------



## Federer (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh god,

Rafa's asspicking in 3D, what a nightmare. Sharapova's annoying grunting with dolby digital surround system.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it would be distracting to have the ball constantly coming at you when you are trying to watch the match and is that what is gonna be in 3D.  The tennis ball every time it gets hit


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 12, 2011)

Seems like Murray is still sulking over than AO embarassment. He lost to Donald Young ffs.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 13, 2011)

Federer said:


> Oh god,
> 
> Rafa's asspicking in 3D, what a nightmare. Sharapova's annoying grunting with dolby digital surround system.


summed it up


----------



## Godot (Mar 13, 2011)

Why does Murray always do this?

I'm hoping he gets an epiphany just before Roland Garros, but I'm really clutching at straws here.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 13, 2011)

Baah, he needs to forget about his loss and build up momentum again. Though, I don't think he'll make any noise in Roland Garros. US Open's his best remaining bet this year.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG
Rafa vs Del Potro 
Fed vs Djokovic

Doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Federer (Mar 19, 2011)

It does,

if I win the tournament, of course and the doubles, after beating Rafa and his boyfriend Lopez.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 19, 2011)

Guys we have a Nole and Nadal finals on our hand.
pek

Nadal's starting to pick it up, but it'll be a tremendous challenge for him to give Nole his first loss of the season. Hope that we're in for a great clash between these two warriors. 

Oh, congrats Nole! I'm relatively sure that he just became No. 2 after winning over Roger.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 20, 2011)

what the hell federer from 40-15 to go up 3-2 he loses 6-2 in the final set, he's become such a mental midget in tight matches


----------



## Federer (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Federer (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so glad that Djoker beat Rafa. pek


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 21, 2011)

Fed-Rafa potential semi in Miami


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 23, 2011)

^ 1/10

As much as I love Bartoli, her match with Wozniacki was boring.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 25, 2011)

Murray is completely lost out there


----------



## Godot (Mar 26, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING, ANDY?


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 26, 2011)

Godot said:


> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING, ANDY?



It's all that jerk Novak's fault! 

Man, Djoko's and Murray's trajectory are the exact opposite right now.

(Hopefully Murray doesn't pull a Safina...)


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 30, 2011)

Choke of the decade, I'm calling it.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 31, 2011)

Fed-Rafa semi tomorrow should be a good match, come on Fed even that H2H with Nadal and then get some revenge against Djoker in the finals


----------



## Tools (Apr 1, 2011)

Cheering for Federer!


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 1, 2011)

federer wtf was that first set?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 1, 2011)

Just turned the match on 

Woohoo Nadal


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck off Federer tonight's match was absolutely DISGUSTING he showed no emotion, no will to fight at all even with 80% of the crowd roaring him on he didn't respond at all absolute shit match from him fucking nishikori gave Nadal a better match then this, if you don't care anymore then just retire you joke.


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 1, 2011)

Federer... Hope he comes back in better form...

We got another Nadal-Novak final!? Common Nadal, please derail the Serbian Express! 
Vamos!


----------



## Federer (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not in shape man. 

I'm pushing 30s, have a wife and two kids and I'm not fit. Life's hard.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 2, 2011)

hey federer..........





















:ho


----------



## Reckoner (Apr 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> I'm not in shape man.
> 
> I'm pushing 30s, have a wife and two kids and I'm not fit. Life's hard.



Your signature.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2011)

Federer & Sharapova =


----------



## Federer (Apr 3, 2011)

Reckoner said:


> Your signature.



Actually, yours ain't better, I mean Sharapova next to me?

She's a 'has been', my reign is not over, yet.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Fuck off Federer tonight's match was absolutely DISGUSTING he showed no emotion, no will to fight at all even with 80% of the crowd roaring him on he didn't respond at all absolute shit match from him fucking nishikori gave Nadal a better match then this, if you don't care anymore then just retire you joke.



Shutup man, he was probably trying to avoid "negative bodylanguage" 



Federer said:


> I'm not in shape man.
> 
> I'm pushing 30s, have a wife and two kids and I'm not fit. Life's hard.



Get a bigger racket. 



Federer said:


> Actually, yours ain't better, I mean Sharapova next to me?
> 
> She's a 'has been', my reign is not over, yet.



 She has higher chances than you to win 4 slams from now on.

Wow, I'm actually rooting for Nadal.  

Fucking bizarre, how can people root for a leftie, it requires brain gymnastics to follow him.


----------



## Reckoner (Apr 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Actually, yours ain't better, I mean Sharapova next to me?
> 
> She's a 'has been', my reign is not over, yet.




Her favourite season of the year is just around the corner. Watch the Cow on Ice conquer Rome, Madrid then Paris. 

You ought to retire do something or it's only a matter of time before it's officially over and everyone having a go at you.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 3, 2011)

Reckoner said:


> Her favourite season of the year is just around the corner. Watch the Cow on Ice conquer Rome, Madrid then Paris.
> 
> You ought to retire do something or it's only a matter of time before it's officially over and everyone having a go at you.



Only pussies retire cuz they can't stand losing. 

And Rafa should leanr how to hit bakchands down the line.  Seriously, he ALWAYS hits crosscourt.


----------



## Reckoner (Apr 3, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Only pussies retire cuz they can't stand losing.
> 
> And Rafa should leanr how to hit bakchands down the line.  Seriously, he ALWAYS hits crosscourt.



I don't mind more of the unforced errors. I dislike both but I'm going with Djoker. Looks like he's slowly getting back into the set.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't want the guy who spanked Fed to lose.


----------



## Federer (Apr 3, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> She has higher chances than you to win 4 slams from now on.
> 
> Wow, I'm actually rooting for Nadal.
> 
> Fucking bizarre, how can people root for a leftie, it requires brain gymnastics to follow him.



Because of her age?

To be honest, she doesn't. 
Maria is THAT bad.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 3, 2011)

Watched the Miami FInal.
Sharapova cant hit an overhead to save her life


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Because of her age?
> 
> To be honest, she doesn't.
> Maria is THAT bad.



Her competition isn't good either. Roger has Rafa and Novak in front of him. And Del Potro and Murray (lol) might be coming up too. 

Also, lol at the crowd going SSSSSSHHHHHHH everytime somebody talks.


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 3, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Only pussies retire cuz they can't stand losing.
> 
> And Rafa should leanr how to hit bakchands down the line.  Seriously, he ALWAYS hits *moonballs* crosscourt.



fixed that for you 

Also dunno if anyone here has noticed but this supposed "hardcourt" in miami playing as slow as a claycourt, Federer said earlier in the week the only difference between this and clay is that at least you can slide on clay. First they slow down Wimbledon and now they slow down the hardcourts as well do the people in charge WANT tennis to become a one dimensional game where only baseliners can prosper?


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> fixed that for you
> 
> Also dunno if anyone here has noticed but this supposed "hardcourt" in miami playing as slow as a claycourt, Federer said earlier in the week the only difference between this and clay is that at least you can slide on clay. First they slow down Wimbledon and now they slow down the hardcourts as well do the people in charge WANT tennis to become a one dimensional game where only baseliners can prosper?



 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AOaKFACRIY[/YOUTUBE]

He rips em like he wants to kill animals. 

His DTL BHs are moonballs, thats true though. 


And if Federer said that he can serve like Roddick, you'd believe that too, huh? 

Also,  Djokovic won.  

Rafa should learn how to fucking return 2nd serves and hit BH DTL. But at least he was pretty clutch.


----------



## Federer (Apr 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> fixed that for you
> 
> Also dunno if anyone here has noticed but this supposed "hardcourt" in miami playing as slow as a claycourt, Federer said earlier in the week the only difference between this and clay is that at least you can slide on clay. First they slow down Wimbledon and now they slow down the hardcourts as well do the people in charge WANT tennis to become a one dimensional game where only baseliners can prosper?



Miami, Indian Wells and the AO were always slow hard courts. Nothing new here. Why do you think it's been years that Federer has won either IW or Miami for so long?

Federer likes to play fast courts, like the USO, Cincinatti, WTF, Basel etc.

On slow hard courts he needs to play long rallies, what he can't do every point. The Federer of 2004/05/06 had no trouble with long rallies, it was also the Federer [prime] who forced Rafa to 5 sets in Monte Carlo and Rome *[clay]*, but since 07 he declined on slower hc. 

Anyways, Nole won. 

Nadal was tired. 

Unlike me, Nole is almost just as old as Rafa, he's even a year younger, which means, he can change their h2h, an epic rivalry in making.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 3, 2011)

People will hail him as the new GOAT and considering he spent the entire early HC season undefeated, he has basically done everything. Nobody expects him to continue his streak into the clay season. 

Also, Federer, remember this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mRsdp-A-Zo[/YOUTUBE]

Bagelled Nadal on CLAY. :amazed

What do you think was Federer's most impressive year and how would you rank the top player's best to worst surfaces?


----------



## Federer (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll go with 2004 or 2006, but personally, the latter, he reached all slam finals in 06.
And also won one more ATP 1000 tournament. 



Feds' best surfaces:

- Grass/indoor hc
- fast outdoor hc/carpet [but this surface is no more]
- slow outdoor hc
- clay


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 3, 2011)

Bravo Nole! Bravo! (Damn you, denying Rafa two straight times!)

A great match by these two warriors. Rafa was getting the better of Nole in the first set. When Rafa was leading 4-1 in the 1st, it was a crucial turning point. Instead of routing Nole to take the set, Rafa relaxed a bit and let Nole get into some rhythm. Though he won that first set, that was Rafa's undoing. From there on, Nole just stepped it up big time. Rafa went from clearly leading to struggling with each game. He became tasked with derailing a supremely confident Nole. All in all, this match was pretty dramatic and entertaining.

Nole has a sh*t ton of confidence right now, it's amazing (and terrifying) what he's doing right now. His movement, in this match at least, surpassed Rafa's. He was going for the ball every single time. The way he fired all those winners - what a cold-blooded killer. 

I am grateful that I'll be able to watch these two duke it out in the coming time. Now, if only Roger shows up with that great form from the World Tour Finals, and for Murray to stop slumping - Men's tennis would be truly  

A minor gripe:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rafa's serving...uhm, what the hell Rafa!? I cringed every time he dumped his first serves into the net. And there was a lot of cringing going on.  Also, I think he had about 6 or 7 double faults. Rafa's gotta sharpen up his serving again.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> I'll go with 2004 or 2006, but personally, the latter, he reached all slam finals in 06.
> And also won one more ATP 1000 tournament.



2007 was cool in a different way. In 2007, he had a winning H2H record against Rafa in that year. He snapped his clay streak, would probably have won RG against him if he hadn't squandered all his BPs. Oh and he made a fool out of him in TMC in Shanghai.


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, I should probably also Del Potro on my list of players to watch out for.

(I would vote for 06 Fed)


----------



## Reckoner (Apr 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Because of her age?
> 
> To be honest, she doesn't.
> Maria is THAT bad.



Maria Sharapova IS in a slump since 2009 and it's going to take a while to improve.  She had a not-so-great start to 2011 losing to some Arn at Auckland who then went on to win the title (good for her.) She had a somewhat decent run at the Australian Open reaching the fourth round before losing to Petkovic. You can argue her opponents in the previous rounds were just an easy draw but personally having watched all the matches, I felt she had improved a little compared to her performance in Auckland. 

After the crushing defeat at the AO, another followed in the Fed Cup and if that wasn't enough, she had a viral infection and she was out for about 3 weeks. Sharapova had only around 10 days to practice for Indian Wells and Miami. Fans, and not, were not hopeful at all and the majority predicted and early exit in IW which didn't happen. Her matches against Aravane Rezai and especially Dinara Safina were convincing with the latter featuring one of her best games ever, bagelling Safina. Then took her revenge against Peng in a 3 sets match which was full of drama but she fought and won it before losing against The Woz in the SF. NO ONE expected her to reach a SF in an MM event but she did. 

Miami followed. She had a good 2nd round defeating Petra Martic 6:3, 6:2 and had an AMAZING 3rd round crushing Sabine Lisicki 6:2, 6:0 in a match that did not even last an hour. She won 10 games in a row. Maria played pretty amazing tennis that day. Was it expected? Of course not. Surprised? Yes. A routine 4th round followed with her defeating Stosur in two easy sets. She did struggle at first but she managed to get it together and was able to hand her a breadstick in the second set.
During her match against Dulgheru, she injured her ankle and knowing Maria and injuries, I wouldn't have been surprised had she decided to retire but she didn't. She fought and managed to pull through a 3 hours match to win a ticket to another SF. Two SFs back-to-back in an MM? Who would have thought? This alone was an amazing run. She defeated Petkovic in yet another 3 set match with a bagel set in between to get a ticket to a final in God knows how long. With all the 3 set matches she had and the ankle injury, everything was against her in the final against Azarenka. Nothing was working for her that day. Errors everywhere. She managed to make a short comeback in the second set and if only she was able to hold and take it to a 5-5, chances are she'd have won the set and taken the match into a 3rd set where Azarenka, a player who lacks fitness, would have struggled and Maria *might* have won in that case. But she didn't. 

Even though she lost the final, in few hours she'll officially be back to the top 10 for the first time since 2009. That alone is huge. She's not back to her best form yet or not even close but during her matches at IW and Miami, she had shown and hinted it's still in her. I'm not mad or frustrated because she did have a good run at both tournaments. She obviously still have problems with her game especially the serve but she is improving and she did improve a lot in a span of few months. Only time will tell but I hope and feel that she WILL come back soon enough. Maybe not as good as she once was but she will come back. 

I intended not to rant but there you go.


----------



## Federer (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow,

you really are a Maria fan, aren't you? 

As long as she doesn't improve her results in slams, I don't see her as a slam contender anymore. Kim Clijsters has had several injuries right now, Serena is also out for a while, but there's still the consistent Wozniaciki, Zvonareva and the likes of Na Li, Azarenka, Stosur [on clay] that can hurt her very very bad.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 4, 2011)

Maria doesn't strike the ball the way she used to.  Her ground game used to be intense form start to finish she would just go for it.

she doesn't do that anymore


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 4, 2011)

well done Nole

but the clay is coming, best start lubing yourself up 

lol murray.......his finished!! :ho


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 4, 2011)

plus Rafa dont care about these minor cups, he just goes for GS 

Maria.........i dunno, she was hot back afew years ago, then she got too involved in the glamour side of it all, she sold out 

Li Na is the future


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2011)

Li Na should retire,she doesnt give a darn,losing 5 matches in a row
She had 4mps vs Wickmayer in Dubai,and 4 more vs Larsson in Miami.
Its just pathetic.


----------



## Godot (Apr 4, 2011)

I will post this non-stop if Novak wins the French Open.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see Rafa abuse Nole with his inside out/in forehands on clay.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 4, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> plus Rafa dont care about these minor cups, he just goes for GS
> 
> Maria.........i dunno, she was hot back afew years ago, then she got too involved in the glamour side of it all, she sold out
> 
> Li Na is the future



I think she was smart about it.  Her shoulder did her in.  Just looking at them you can tell they are not strong.  Probably cause she is so tall for a girl.



Mei Lin said:


> Li Na should retire,she doesnt give a darn,losing 5 matches in a row
> She had 4mps vs Wickmayer in Dubai,and 4 more vs Larsson in Miami.
> Its just pathetic.



I honestly believe the Chinese players are hurt a lot but still keep playing

and on another note anybody picked up a racket yet and played this spring I have been out for a few matches already =)


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 5, 2011)

Godot said:


> I will post this non-stop if Novak wins the French Open.



typical deluded liverpool fan


----------



## Godot (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey it's not like I said "This is your year, Murray!"


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 5, 2011)

Liverpool fan here too ' Murray losing in 2 ses to Young '
losing in 3 Slam finals wihout really fighting


----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nTsaoYGlqY[/YOUTUBE]

For laughs. The subtitles are obviously inaccurate.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 7, 2011)

Apparently, according to MTF, Federer was only "very good" and was lucky to run into an era of mugs. He hasn't gotten older even though he's 29 and only stopped dominating, cuz he is playing 2 players who are better than him.  

I mean I could take it if they were talking about Rafa, but Djokovic?  

What a bunch of mental bantamweights.


----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2011)

I hate a**holes about the whole 'weak era' crap. 

Federer won 12 GS when Rafa was around, guys like Nalby, Roddick, Hewitt, Safin, Henman, Davydenko, Djokovic, Murray, Agassi [post prime] are severly underestimated by some fans who claim the 90s were more fierce. 

I mean really?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 7, 2011)

Federer said:


> I hate a**holes about the whole 'weak era' crap.
> 
> Federer won 12 GS when Rafa was around, guys like Nalby, Roddick, Hewitt, Safin, Henman, Davydenko, Djokovic, Murray, Agassi [post prime] are severly underestimated by some fans who claim the 90s were more fierce.
> 
> I mean really?




Even though I can't stand Federer.  I honestly think he was just that much better than the rest from his time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 7, 2011)

Federer said:


> I hate a**holes about the whole 'weak era' crap.
> 
> Federer won 12 GS when Rafa was around, guys like Nalby, Roddick, Hewitt, Safin, Henman, Davydenko, Djokovic, Murray, Agassi [post prime] are severly underestimated by some fans who claim the 90s were more fierce.
> 
> I mean really?


I agree, but your post is just trying to fanwank Federer.

I love how 90% of the posts in this thread are just trying to establish that Federer/Nadal are GOAT. It's like no one else plays tennis but those two queers.

And fuck Davydenko, I love the guy but he keeps losing when it counts.


----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not 'fanwanking' myself. 

But really, many people doubt Rog's greatness and claim that the competition is weak, which is bull, Federer was so good, he made them look amateurs.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 7, 2011)

Well it's Jokers time now.


----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2011)

We'll see. 

The clay season is going to start and we all know how dominant Rafa is on that surface. :WOW


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 7, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I agree, but your post is just trying to fanwank Federer.
> 
> I love how 90% of the posts in this thread are just trying to establish that Federer/Nadal are GOAT. It's like no one else plays tennis but those two queers.
> 
> And fuck Davydenko, I love the guy but he keeps losing when it counts.



I know every time I check this thread the topic is Federer/Nadal

BORING!!!


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Apparently, according to MTF, Federer was only "very good" and was lucky to run into an era of mugs. He hasn't gotten older even though he's 29 and only stopped dominating, cuz he is playing 2 players who are better than him.
> 
> I mean I could take it if they were talking about Rafa, but Djokovic?
> 
> What a bunch of mental bantamweights.



lol MTF that place is retarded apparently Djokovic is gonna win 10 slams now despite only winning 2 in the previous 3 years


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 8, 2011)

Wozniaki pulling it out again

meh


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 8, 2011)

At least she hits winners now.  I'm ok with that.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 8, 2011)

I just find her boring to watch


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 8, 2011)

Jankovic actually not sucking. I'm somewhat impressed

I take that back, winning even when playing horribly.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 9, 2011)

Jankovic vs Wozniaki match

first game already sic point


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 9, 2011)

So Djoker pulled out of MC


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 9, 2011)

Jelena NOOOooooo

at least she was trying to change the direction of the ball more and hit up the line

she is starting to look better I think


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 9, 2011)

i wanted tipsarevic to win a gs  but he's inconsistent as fuck.


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 9, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> And fuck Davydenko, I love the guy but he keeps losing when it counts.



I hate that mofo!  He play great tennis against Rafa but tanks against everyone else. He's like a Rafa-killer or something.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 9, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Jelena NOOOooooo
> 
> at least she was trying to change the direction of the ball more and hit up the line
> 
> she is starting to look better I think



I Cant believe she lost to Wozniacki on clay .
no it's gettin worst her BH DTL is worse than ever


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm surprised anyone expected  Jankovic to win this one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm surprised anyone expected  Jankovic to win this one.



Its clay,Wozniacki played like crap vs Strycova and Wickmayer.
Jankovic was getting pushed because she didnt go for BH DTLS or step up on the court.


----------



## Federer (Apr 10, 2011)

Woz won the tournament. 

Atleast she's consistent, now we have to wait for her first slam.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 10, 2011)

Indeed, at least she is consistent. But I have to wonder about her playing so many tournaments.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

Someone Joked 'Wozniacki only gets tired 4 times a year'


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 10, 2011)

You'll have to explain that one to me.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 10, 2011)

Slams.

Honestly, Wozniacki fanmaggots are the worst, how anyone be anything but against her after tseeing those lowlifes is beyond me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

Wozniacki 'Kangaroo Attack her joke' and 'USA ca'nt teach Geography joke'
already said enough about her personality.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 10, 2011)

And here I was thinking it was some naughty comment.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 10, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> And here I was thinking it was some naughty comment.



Speaking of which,She got an offer from playboy,good for her


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 11, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I Cant believe she lost to Wozniacki on clay .
> no it's gettin worst her BH DTL is worse than ever





atleast she is trying it again

She went through a spell where I never!! saw it


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 12, 2011)

serena's new practice outfit lol


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG IS SHE SERIous


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 12, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe she is serious

_unfortunetly_


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 12, 2011)

lol                         .


----------



## Godot (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm imagining her outfit in black 

Also, BREAKING NEWS: Andy Murray has won a match!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 13, 2011)

Godot said:


> I'm imagining her outfit in black
> 
> Also, BREAKING NEWS: Andy Murray has won a match!



Murry the Davenport of men's tennis


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 13, 2011)

Hantuchova evaluating her opponents in Fed Cup: All are good, but Jelena is a bit more dangerous, cuz Ana can implode. 

TF ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".): HAHAHAHA U SO BITTER, REMEMBER AO 08?


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 13, 2011)

What the hell is TF 
Ivanovic and Jankovic should crush Slovaks single handed anyways.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 13, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> What the hell is TF
> Ivanovic and Jankovic should crush Slovaks single handed anyways.



LINK 

And WTF, Djokovic speaks German.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 13, 2011)

I am not suprised,Joker always been around Germany


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 13, 2011)

It's bizarre. 

He speaks it better than Federer.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> LINK
> 
> And WTF, Djokovic speaks German.


yeah his german is pretty good. Sure  he speaks french too, at least I've seen an interview where he does.


----------



## Federer (Apr 14, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> It's bizarre.
> 
> He speaks it better than Federer.



Mah German is muchas better than Nole.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 14, 2011)

Mines not bad with google translator by my side


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 15, 2011)

lol Federer 0/7 on BP against Melzer


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 15, 2011)

What time is Federer choosing the announcement? After next year Olympics?


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, Murray's actually been doing pretty well in Monte Carlo's clay. Though, Nadal should likely crush him. 
Ferrer look like he'll be the toughest guy left to derail Rafa (unless I'm missing someone).


----------



## Sorin (Apr 16, 2011)

Brilliant Murray,fail Nadal.

Nadal better lose today to avoid humiliation tomorrow.


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 16, 2011)

I didn't get to see the match but Murray took a set of Rafa!? On clay no less. Looks like he's finally starting to put AO behind him.

Ferrer vs Nadal final! Should be great. Ferrer has some extra confidence from AO. Nadal's gonna have to play his best to make sure he wins this.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 16, 2011)

Mugray i expect him to take a set and he did. Good money


----------



## Godot (Apr 16, 2011)

Murray took a set from Clay Nadal, which is essentially last-level boss-mode Nadal as opposed to regular Nadal.

For that, I'm pleased for him


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Apr 17, 2011)

Nadal wins Monte Carlo


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2011)

No suprises King of dirt.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 17, 2011)

ALEXANDRA KRUNIC IS LEGEND  
shes to good not to be  top ten player carried Jankovic in that doubles match saving 3mps by herself and win from 2-6 1-5 to 2-6 7-5 9-7


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 17, 2011)

Nadal 7, *SEVEN*, straight Monte Carlo wins.
​
Just ridiculous. He looks to be pretty exhausted. Hope he gets some rests, so he could once again dominate the clay season.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 19, 2011)

Btw, never post on Tennisforum.com either. It's almost as stupid as MTF. There you get 3 month long bans for inplying that Asian's have smaller tits than pthers and are shorter. It's also breeding ground for people that will try to counter your "Asian's are shorter than white people" claim by posting a picture of Yao Ming.

Yes guys, one freak exception that was probably bred by the chinsese government  
() disproves something that even children should know.

Good God almighty.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 19, 2011)

I am chinese,And I am offended,and my tits aint small


----------



## Federer (Apr 19, 2011)

We need proof.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 19, 2011)

What proof would that be 
You'll forget Mirka once you seen mine


----------



## Federer (Apr 19, 2011)

PM me your nudes.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 19, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> What proof would that be
> You'll forget Mirka once you seen mine



Mirka looks like a dude

you should pm Federer what he wants


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't post on MTF but I love roaming there. Lots of funny post, especially when fans of respective players (Fed and Rafa mostly) argue senselessly .


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 24, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Mirka looks like a dude
> 
> you should pm Federer what he wants



I second this 



Pineapples said:


> I don't post on MTF but I love roaming there. Lots of funny post, especially when fans of respective players (Fed and Rafa mostly) argue senselessly .



Same here whenever I need a good laugh I go to MTF, I guarantee that the first page of almost every thread will be filled with the words "mug" or "clown" and then of course there are the hilarious nicknames for the players.

Oh and Nadal won Barcelona again, I seriously hope Djoker or Fed can give him a challenge and maybe even beat him at either Rome or Madrid just so we know there are any legit challengers to Rafa on clay before RG.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 25, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I am chinese,And I am offended,and my tits aint small



Can you say the same about your compatriots? 



xboxlivegrl said:


> Mirka looks like a dude



Chillout sis, she's not a stunner, but not below average. Also, considering that she was a pro, she probably is also fit, so 


Also, I have to agree with Fed: they act like he's 35 when he's 29.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Chillout sis, she's not a stunner, but not below average. Also, considering that she was a pro, she probably is also fit, so



That was bitchy of me


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes it was. Shame on you.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 1, 2011)

Djokavic 27-0 for 2011


----------



## Aokiji (May 1, 2011)

OMG, he beat F Lo in Belgrad.


----------



## Federer (May 1, 2011)

Delpo fuckslapped Fiasco.


----------



## Aokiji (May 1, 2011)

Lol Fiasco.


----------



## Newbologist (May 5, 2011)

Nadal with a walkover against Delpo shit I really wanted to see that match


----------



## Newbologist (May 6, 2011)

Fed vs Nadal...on clay....in Spain....dear god this is gonna be a massacre


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 6, 2011)

Djokavic with best season start in history now

and in ladies news Venus is supposed to play Eastbourne I think it is a good idea.  I think she can get another Wimbledon title


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2011)

What are you talking about?

Djokovic is now 30-0, Borg [31] and McEnroe [42] had a better season start.


----------



## Aokiji (May 7, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Fed vs Nadal...on clay....in Spain....dear god this is gonna be a massacre



Have you seen how fast that place is? He could serve Rafa off the court.

Fed has always been strong against Rafa in Madrid.


----------



## Newbologist (May 7, 2011)

FED takes 1st Set keep it up champ!


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2011)

Don't jinx it.


----------



## Newbologist (May 7, 2011)

and then you go into Federror mode and give the match to Nadal like always


----------



## Aokiji (May 7, 2011)

Nice one by Fed. Only now, the simpletons will say he's definitely finished, even though they suggested Fed should tank against Söderling to avoid humiliation. 

Yeah he got humiliated, right?


----------



## Newbologist (May 7, 2011)

tbh with the way he was playing leading up to this and the form Nadal was in and the fact Nadal absolutely raped Fed in Miami all signs pointed to thrashing and I'll admit I was completely wrong on that account.

The last part of the first set was vintage Fed, the movement, BH not breaking down and of course the FH it was so beautiful 

Then like most of their matches Nadals mental edge kicked in and despite the fact Fed pretty much had BP on most of Nadals service games in the final two sets Nadal just played the bigger points better like he usually does. Looking forward to Djoker Nadal tomorrow might be as good as their madrid match in 09.


----------



## Sorin (May 7, 2011)

Classic.

I hope Federer keeps up this form so we can have a few more encounters like these in the upcoming months.


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2011)

You jinxed it, Newb.


----------



## Newbologist (May 7, 2011)

I'm sorry 

It's just that first set my god it was amazing Federer was bossing Nadal around the court, saving BP's, hitting clutch serves hitting winners from everywhere on the court I just got so excited seeing him in a form I haven't seen since AO 09


----------



## Aokiji (May 7, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> tbh with the way he was playing leading up to this and the form Nadal was in and the fact Nadal absolutely raped Fed in Miami all signs pointed to thrashing and I'll admit I was completely wrong on that account.
> 
> The last part of the first set was vintage Fed, the movement, BH not breaking down and of course the FH it was so beautiful
> 
> Then like most of their matches Nadals mental edge kicked in and despite the fact Fed pretty much had BP on most of Nadals service games in the final two sets Nadal just played the bigger points better like he usually does. Looking forward to Djoker Nadal tomorrow might be as good as their madrid match in 09.



Nah, the way fed is these days, I doubt that Rafa can mentally edge him out. He is just not likely to beat him on dirt, he was fighting an upward battle from the start. 

Remember guys, this is the guy that beat Federer's absolute peak form on clay, when he wasn't even in his prime. This is good news. Showed guts throughout the match and clutch too but the BPs are still a problem. But a few weeks ago, would you expect to see Fed lose a match against him on clay and feel that he missed a win? I wouldn't.


----------



## Aokiji (May 7, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> It's just that first set my god it was amazing Federer was bossing Nadal around the court, saving BP's, hitting clutch serves hitting winners from everywhere on the court I just got so excited seeing him in a form I haven't seen since AO 09



I dunno, US Open was some sweet run of form though.  Somehow managed to lose to Delpo.


----------



## Newbologist (May 7, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I dunno, US Open was some sweet run of form though.  Somehow managed to lose to Delpo.



Completely forgot about that and to this day I still don't understand how he could go from being in god mode against Djokovic and then choke against Delpo the same guy he double bagelled on the hard courts of Australia...oh well what's done is done.


----------



## Newbologist (May 7, 2011)

Rome masters round 1 Verdasco vs Raonic, I dunno if you guys know about the history between these two but this one will be hilarious if Fiasco loses all the shit talking he did before and if he loses on clay to Raonic it will blow up in his face so bad.


----------



## Federer (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, Fiasco told people that Raonic had the body of a 14 year old. 

And Fiasco lost that match, what does that make him?


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 8, 2011)

Djoker and Nadal are playing awesome, seriously I don't think its possible to play better tennis than these guys are playing today.


----------



## Aokiji (May 8, 2011)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> Djoker and Nadal are playing awesome, seriously I don't think its possible to play better tennis than these guys are playing today.



You really haven't watched alot of tennis have you.

Also LOOOOOOOOOOOL NOVAK.  Poor guy, gets tweenered by everyone.  Except that it was a mishit.


----------



## Newbologist (May 8, 2011)

Wow Djoker took this as well he is on fire, if he wins next week in Rome he is no1, he is definitely the favourite going into RG.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 8, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> You really haven't watched alot of tennis have you.



I guess I was a little overexcited by that fine lob from Nadal, when he hit the ball between his legs. 

Anyway, Nadal lost on SAND! What a bummer. Oh well, lets see what happens in Roland Garros.


----------



## Aokiji (May 8, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Wow Djoker took this as well he is on fire, if he wins next week in Rome he is no1, he is definitely the favourite going into RG.



Madrid is ridiculously fast, don't think this translates into other clay tournaments. Also, Fed bageled Rafa in hamburg 07, still lost in RG.

Honestly, I am more suprised by Fed's performance than by Nole's. It was expected that Rafa would have trouble with the form he's in. But people were acting as if Fed's finished. Anyone who watched him yesterday would tell you the opposite.


----------



## Newbologist (May 8, 2011)

Yea, Rome and RG are slower than Madrid however if Djoker and Nadal meet in the final of RG my money would be on Novak taking it he's just beaten Nadal 3 straight times in a final and there has to be doubt and hesitation in Nadal atm. In today's game I don't think I've seen Nadal play so defensively in a while dude was standing so far behind the baseline and just hoping that Djokoviv would self combust but took no initiative to attack. Also I would argue that Miami and IW were pretty much as slow as typical clay courts, of course the bounce will be different but the speed was pretty much the same and Novak beat Rafa there as well.


----------



## Newbologist (May 8, 2011)

And yeah I agree about Fed the old man is still far from done the only two he can't beat atm are Rafa and Novak, if the draw opens up for him I could seem him taking RG and plus at Wimbledon I would still like to think that he has an advantage over Djoker.


----------



## Federer (May 8, 2011)

RG is pretty much over for Roger. 

Only on fast courts he has high chances to take a title, either Wimbledon or USO. But man, I'm glad Nole beat Rafa again. 

How awesome is that.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 8, 2011)

Yeah for Djokavic beating Nadal


----------



## Jαmes (May 8, 2011)

i love novak  

it's definitely his year. beating the king of clay in clay  more than once (although the others were on hardcourts right? but still) and consecutively on finals that's a real feat. 

i hope federer wins wimbledon that's all i ask of him this year


----------



## Nae'blis (May 9, 2011)

Djoker just playing with his balls now. I hope he becomes top seed this year


----------



## Newbologist (May 9, 2011)

most signs point to that, Nadal has massive points to defend all the way from here all the way through the end of the USO where as djoko basically has very little, the odds are heavily in his favour of becoming top seed, he can do it as early as next week as well.


----------



## Godot (May 9, 2011)

dat Novak 

He is looking on ridiculous form, I almost can't believe it. Is he the only man who has a chance of beating Nadal at RG?


----------



## Newbologist (May 9, 2011)

Well Del Potro in form can give Nadal a good match, there's also Soderling whose done it already and Federer....nvm but yeah big hitters who can simply outhit Nadal have a good chance against him.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 11, 2011)

Lorenzi is looking good against Nadal O:


----------



## Newbologist (May 11, 2011)

wow Nadal was terrible the first two sets errors everywhere he managed to get out of it though but that sorta performance doesn't bode well for him


----------



## Prof. Badass (May 11, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Djoker just playing with his balls now. I hope he becomes top seed this year



Tony Romo gives his regards


----------



## Newbologist (May 12, 2011)

Fed lost to Gasquet


----------



## choco bao bao (May 13, 2011)

What happened to Roger?


----------



## Punpun (May 13, 2011)

Nothing Gasquet is just a good player.


----------



## Aokiji (May 13, 2011)

Fed mugged out but Gasquet has talent unquestionably. I like how Fed acknowledged that. 

Also, fed must be sick and tired of reporters asking the same thing you asked.

Also, LOL MASHA.  Azarenka calls her a "fucking bitch" the Masha starts spanking her until her elbow pops and Azarenka doesn't stop playing till she cries.


----------



## Reckoner (May 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Fed mugged out but Gasquet has talent unquestionably. I like how Fed acknowledged that.
> 
> Also, fed must be sick and tired of reporters asking the same thing you asked.
> 
> Also, LOL MASHA.  Azarenka calls her a "fucking bitch" the Masha starts spanking her until her elbow pops and Azarenka doesn't stop playing till she cries.



Masha's FHs were firing in the second set. Many people tweeted to Azarenka about the incident and she said it wasn't directed at Sharapova nor the umpire but at herself. I don't know why she'd be so fired up whilst calling herself a fucking bitch though.


----------



## Pineapples (May 14, 2011)

Novak, what the hell, how in the world, umm someone derail this warrior .


----------



## Federer (May 14, 2011)

And the streak continues.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 14, 2011)

And will continue tonight as well


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 14, 2011)

Reckoner said:


> Masha's FHs were firing in the second set. Many people tweeted to Azarenka about the incident and she said it wasn't directed at Sharapova nor the umpire but at herself. I don't know why she'd be so fired up whilst calling herself a fucking bitch though.



sometimes a little self loathing can get one's butt in gear


----------



## Reckoner (May 14, 2011)

So happy, tears, etc. This is too good to be true.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 14, 2011)

Sharapova took out Wozniaki yeah!!!  she is boring to watch


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

She wasn't playing well though...


----------



## Reckoner (May 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> She wasn't playing well though...



I don't know what match you were watching then.


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

I mean Wozniacki.


----------



## Reckoner (May 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> I mean Wozniacki.



Oh. She was playing like she usually does. Moonballing as much as she can and that horrendous forehand. Instead of running every morning to improve fitness, work on your forehand. You already run enough in matches. If Maria had managed to hold serve for most of the games and not serve to the pusher's backhand, the score would have been so different. 

Oh well. Good match nonetheless. Pova showed The Woz how winners are done. And she already made history with that GOAT fall.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 15, 2011)

No matter how she is playing Wozniaki is not interesting to watch


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

Reckoner said:


> Oh. She was playing like she usually does. Moonballing as much as she can and that horrendous forehand.



Oh quit that haterade for God's sake, the didn't play like this vs Schiavone or Petkovic.



xboxlivegrl said:


> No matter how she is playing Wozniaki is not interesting to watch



Did I say she is interesting?


----------



## Reckoner (May 15, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Oh quit that haterade for God's sake, the didn't play like this vs Schiavone or Petkovic.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say she is interesting?



It's true. She moonballs and waits for errors. Her forehand really is bad. I'm not hating.


----------



## Godot (May 15, 2011)

All things considered, Murray actually played extremely well against Novak. Just in time for a return to form?


----------



## Federer (May 15, 2011)

Djomolition man took the first set.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 15, 2011)

Sharapova wins Rome Nooice


----------



## Aokiji (May 15, 2011)

Reckoner said:


> It's true. *She moonballs and waits for errors.* Her forehand really is bad. I'm not hating.



No she doesn't. Not all the time at least. Someone who waits for errors doesn't hit 20 + winners.


----------



## Federer (May 15, 2011)

The DJOAT jizzed all over Ralph......it's over.


----------



## Newbologist (May 15, 2011)

And Djoker straight sets Nadal in Rome as well 6-4, 6-4 this after playing a marathon match against Murray yesterday, no doubt about it now Novak is absolute favourite for RG.


----------



## Federer (May 15, 2011)

NO ONE CAN BEAT THE DJOKER 17 TIMES......


----------



## Nic (May 15, 2011)

over/under 50 straight wins Djokovic?


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 15, 2011)

Under 50 IMO . I think he'll be defeated at the French Open .


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 17, 2011)

I don't think he will make it to 50 wins either


YES!!  Clijsters will play the French


----------



## Nic (May 17, 2011)

As a fellow Belgian i'm happy to hear that, I just don't know where her game is going to be at coming fresh off injury.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 17, 2011)

I think clay is a good place to start

slower balls and softer on the ankles

plus she has been a finalist there a few times anyway


----------



## Nae'blis (May 22, 2011)

my body is ready


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 22, 2011)

Watching Stosur and Benesova right now

Yeah!! French open

Boo me for not have Direct TV right now 

sad to see Dokic go down first round I have always really liked watching her play


----------



## Newbologist (May 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Watching Stosur and Benesova right now
> 
> Yeah!! French open
> 
> ...



  I read your post really fast and at first I though you said Djoker lost in the first round and I was gonna be like lolwut?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 23, 2011)

Berdych goes down in 5.  I like watching him to bad


----------



## Federer (May 24, 2011)

Rafa, got problem?


----------



## Federer (May 24, 2011)

Ahh....too bad. Rafa won the 5th set and match.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 24, 2011)

Isner would have been a tough first round draw that was a good test for Nadal


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 24, 2011)

YES!!! Clijsters wins 

of course I knew she would


----------



## Nae'blis (May 24, 2011)

Ivanovic just makes me laugh.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 25, 2011)

Zvonareva might go down to Lisicki.._interesting_.


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 25, 2011)

Wow that was quite a turn around, pretty lucky for Zvonareva if I say so myself. Can't wait for the Del Potro/Djokovic match in a few days.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 25, 2011)

Yea that sucked for Lisicki but I kinda like watching Zvonareva but only cause she may put on a freak out show lol

Yea the Delpo Novak match should be good


----------



## Sin (May 25, 2011)

Federer has opened a can of whoop-ass on his opponent.


----------



## Newbologist (May 25, 2011)

Isn't Nadal also playing Davydenko? That should be a good match as well


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2011)

Not on clay, Rafa beat Davydenko everytime they met on clay court and Davy beat him everytime they met on hardcourt.


----------



## Sin (May 25, 2011)

This game between Wozniacki and Wozniak is pretty decent.

Wozniak is putting up a fight.


----------



## Aokiji (May 25, 2011)

Sin said:


> This game between Wozniacki and Wozniak is pretty decent.



You mean the match.


----------



## Sin (May 25, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> You mean the match.


No, they were playing one on one basketball


----------



## Newbologist (May 26, 2011)

Davydenko lost in round 2


----------



## Sin (May 26, 2011)

Lol Clijsters


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 26, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Davydenko lost in round 2



He never really recovered from that betting scandal



Sin said:


> Lol Clijsters


 
what about her


----------



## Federer (May 26, 2011)

Clijsters played terrible, too many unforced errors, Rus wasn't that good. I hope she finds her form for Wimbledon. 

Rafa had another tough match, luckily for him, his opponent didn't took the third set, he had so many breakpoints, he was 5-1 up, but still lost that set in a tiebreak.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 26, 2011)

Clijsters just choked. Wasn't she a game away from winning in the second set?





Newbologist said:


> Davydenko lost in round 2


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 26, 2011)

*OMFG*  I have been asleep I didn't know she lost

*NOOoooooooooooo*


----------



## Newbologist (May 26, 2011)

Wozniacki to win her first GS


----------



## Nae'blis (May 26, 2011)

Wozniacki is going to win.

For some reason whenever I see her play I can't forget the cramps she got in 2009 against Zvonareva.


----------



## Newbologist (May 27, 2011)

I jinxed her


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 27, 2011)

Federer 

I hope Wozniaki doesn't end up like Safina


----------



## Pineapples (May 27, 2011)

If Nole breaks the all time record for winning streak I might just have to rock one of those Djokovic face shirts 


Rafa's not playing as dominant in clay as in years past


----------



## Federer (May 27, 2011)

The battle between the forehand vs backhand is on right now.

Novak took the first set, Delpo is leading in the second after a break.


----------



## Pineapples (May 27, 2011)

"Too dark to play" 

Potro winning 2nd set!


----------



## Federer (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, such a shame. 

They have to continue tomorrow, but I'm glad Delpo took the second set.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 28, 2011)

Glad to see Hantuchova win I have always liked watching her play


----------



## Federer (May 29, 2011)

Fed's through to the quarterfinals, his next opponent is either Ferrer or Monfils. 

Djokovic will play Gasquest later today.


----------



## Newbologist (May 29, 2011)

and Djoker destroys Gasquet


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> and Djoker destroys Gasquet



Anyone willing  bet that Federer will beat Djokovic ?


----------



## Newbologist (May 29, 2011)

The only place I can see Fed beating Novak at this point is wimbledon


----------



## Nic (May 29, 2011)

Unless Rafa recovers his best clay form or Novak gets an injury/virus, it's hard to see anyone beating Novak right now at the French.  I could be wrong, I always love surprises.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 29, 2011)

I don't want Federer beating Novak


----------



## Xnr (May 29, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> and Djoker destroys Gasquet



Hardly surprising as Gasquet was trying to play from the stands. He should learn how to play attacking tennis instead of staying 3-5 meters behind the baseline like all the boring Spanish clay court specialists. It suits his game more as well.


----------



## Nic (May 30, 2011)

Novak reaches semi on walkover.  Does not count toward streak which remains at 43 and 41 to start the year.


----------



## Punpun (May 30, 2011)

That's strange though.. A win is a win.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 30, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I don't want Federer beating Novak



But I do


----------



## Federer (May 30, 2011)

Punpun said:


> That's strange though.. A win is a win.



Since the match hasn't been played, there is no winner or loser, atleast that's how the ATP sees it. 

But if the match is played, but the opponent quits the match because of an injury, it does count as a win.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2011)

Your ava should be of Roger Federer with Gol D. Roger's moustache and grin.


----------



## Jαmes (May 30, 2011)

thrashing start by soderling.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 30, 2011)

Sharapova is my favorite to win for the women now that Clijsters is gone

She did a good job fighting back against Radwanska


----------



## Nic (May 30, 2011)

Federer said:


> Since the match hasn't been played, there is no winner or loser, atleast that's how the ATP sees it.
> 
> But if the match is played, but the opponent quits the match because of an injury, it does count as a win.


That's how it should be, so if he does indeed break the record there won't be any excuses.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 31, 2011)

I would be much happier if Bartoli won. Her or Petkovic nwo that Makiri is out.


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2011)

SCHIAAVOOOONE !! 

What a match.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 31, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I would be much happier if Bartoli won. Her or Petkovic nwo that Makiri is out.



Bartoli won against Kuzey

Bartoli I have mixed feelings on.  I like watching her play cause of her 2 hands on both sides it is a different look, but her awkward movements and body really put me off.  Especially that weird looking bounce thing she does before she serves.


----------



## Sin (May 31, 2011)

Novak vs Federer in the Semis


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2011)

That's not surprising though.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 31, 2011)

Well...it would be nice if we have a surprise finalist..Go Fedex


----------



## Newbologist (May 31, 2011)

I have a feeling Rogers gonna shock some people on thursday....at least I hope so


----------



## Federer (May 31, 2011)

Don't jinx it, like the last time. 

I pray to Thor, the God of Thunder, to give Söderling the power to destroy Rafa tomorrow.


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2011)

Federer, how does it feel to not concede even one set ?


----------



## Xnr (May 31, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> I have a feeling Rogers gonna shock some people on thursday....at least I hope so



Your feeling is incorrect . I mean about Thursday. The semis are both on Friday. Otherwise I am going for Fed in 3/4 here hoping the maestro will show up (like he has so far during this French Open).


----------



## Nic (May 31, 2011)

Just hard for me to see Roger beating Djoker on his least favorite surface even though he's played extremely well.  It's going to take a lot of ball boys getting in the way. lol


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Federer, how does it feel to not concede even one set ?



I don't give a shit about that, to be honest.

It's great that I didn't wast so much energy in the previous rounds and I'm definitely gonna need that energy in the semis.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol Masha bagelled Petkovic.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2011)

I was actually watching that game, I also zapped to the match Li vs Azarenka, 

but then reality hit me. What a god awful match, both of them. 
It's simple ping pong tennis from the baseline, didn't they ever hear of offensive tennis, serve and volley, dropshots, lobs, you know, mix up the game, confuse the opponent.

They are just standing there and trying to figure out who hits the ball harder. That's not tennis. Damn you WTA.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally, the match between Rafa and Soderling is about to start.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't like the way they play. Federer play are way more beautiful.


----------



## Savior (Jun 1, 2011)

Are both Men's semis on Friday morning EST ? Anyone know?..

I booked it off lol....I know Roger is the underdog about Novak but I still think he can do it.
That said Djokovic has been playing so well. Finally living up to his talent. I get so annoyed when people ...especially BBC etc are always hyping up Murray with him as the next big players....Novak is so much better..

Anyways ...I expect a straight sets win for Nadal against Murray....although him winning won't be too bad either as I'm betting he would choke in the finals as usual.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like the yonkou of mens tennis are all gonna be going head to head for RG, I'm hoping the old man aka whitebearderer can somehow take this.


----------



## Roxyluv (Jun 2, 2011)

I will predict Sharapova and Bartoli in the final


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2011)

Na Li beats Screampova. 

FUCK YES.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2011)

Schiavone will win again this year. :33


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 2, 2011)

Sharapova


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2011)

Schiavone got the break. :33


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2011)

can't wait for Djoker vs Fed tomorrow.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 2, 2011)

Likewise.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2011)

Tomorrow will be History.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 2, 2011)

which semi is first?


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably Rafa's, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup just checked and Rafa-Murray first tomorrow and then Fed-Djoker right after


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I am going for Li Na


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like Nadals gonna coast his way to the finals


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2011)

Nadal = G.O.A.T come at me bros


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm hoping for Federer in 5, I want a legendary match and for him to win obviously but I know he doesn't have the advantage.

The Fed-Djo matchup is a lot closer on clay than it is on slow hards. Elements of Djokers game are somewhat muted on clay (his shots and serve don't penetrate as much) whereas Federer hits with a lot more topspin. Fed also has a more natural clay court point construction and can hit angles that are unavailable to most players. I also think the movement factor is a lot closer, b/c Roger still can move well on this surface relative to most other mortals.

Having said that, doesn't mean I think he has the best chance. Djo is simply way too solid at this point. He is far more steady off both wings, his return game is so insanely good it has never been seen before in the history of tennis and he is moving so well that its hard not to favor him against just about anyone.

Federer will need to play a very tenuous game between being patient enough to construct his points, but also not too patient lest his bh break down (and it will). He will need to play behind Djo, and not get too frustrated when Djo's D forces a point reset.

Meanwhile I think Djo has the luxury of playing a wait and see game, as he can feel out what Federer is going to give him pretty early. He also has the benefit of being able to adapt at will, as he has a lot of options, but I think generally speaking that we'll see more of the same (something that looks like the type of game he played at the AO semis).


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

Fed 1/7 on BP's already


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

BP ?

Fed is doing fine..


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

BP=breakpoints

speaking of which fed saves 2 set points


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

5-5 30-30.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

very high level match so far


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

TB first set


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

Federer got the break. 

Djo just nullified the advantage.

And Fed got the first set.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

FED TAKES THE FIRST SET!!!!


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

Man this match is fucking good.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

And Federer got the break.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Fed getting in dat ass.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

Blank game ? 

Erm no. But game for Fed nonetheless. 

Djo is doing way too much fault..

5-2 now. :33


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on Fed.


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2011)

I missed the first match and the first set of this match, because I had no cable. 

No tv, no internet, thank god it returned.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKEN SWISS MAESTRO!


----------



## Savior (Jun 3, 2011)

2 set lead! I'm so glad I stayed home to see this.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

Federer at the postgame itw 

"The Kid was playing the best tennis of his life ? I play the best Tennis ever."


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2011)

Federror started the third set, let's hope the real Federer breaks back.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Got dammit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful slice.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Federror started the third set, let's hope the real Federer breaks back.



Who cares. It's over now. The G.O.A.T never lost when up 2-0.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Dat GOATerer.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

finish it in 4 Fed


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2011)

This match is not good for my heart.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

fuck fuck fuck novak serving for the set


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2011)

He breaks back. 

I mean I broke back.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

YESSSS HE BREAKS BACK!!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on Fed.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

phew he holds


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

YES, SO CLOSE!!!


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2011)

I bet Rafa is cheering for Roger, 

he doesn't wanna face Djokovic.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

The GOAT stripped. What a man.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

4th set TB


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

3 MATCH POINTS


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

YESSSSS!!!!1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my god that was amazing


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2011)

I WON. 

Congratz with the title Rafa.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

YOU CHAMPION YOU MUTHERFUCKING LEGEND I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

I DON'T EVEN GIVE A SHIT THAT RAFA JUST WON THE TITLE I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR A PERFORMANCE LIKE THIS FOR TWO YEARS THIS WAS JESUSFED THIS WAS FED IN GOD MODE THIS WAS FEDERER CIRCA 2005-2007 THIS WAS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

GOD IN A PAIR OF NIKE!

I LOVE YOU FEDERER!


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy Shit, Fed derailing Nole...Holy Shit that I didn't see this live 
/cries in the corner


----------



## Federer (Jun 3, 2011)

Punpun said:


> The GOAT stripped. What a man.



I got a boner when this happened, true story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



but I was also watching porn, it could have been also that.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Congratz with the title Rafa.



THE GOAT IS BACK ! Nobody can stop him, not even Nadal.

But fuck yeah ending the game with TWO MOTHERFUCKING ACE.


----------



## Savior (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome streak Novak. PLayed awesome tennis especially beating Nadal in those finals.

However so happy for Roger....small chance but I'm hoping he can put together a good match and win on Sunday.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

That was an amazing match, haven't seen Feddy play like that in a while.


----------



## Savior (Jun 3, 2011)

He was playing well all tournament but understandably the spotlight was on Novak and the streak. Pity for him the QF guy withdrew.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Serbians' mad, no record for Nole all thanks to GOATerer. :ho


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

MTF just completely crashed


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> MTF just completely crashed



 I was trying to check it earlier, but the site kept being non-responsive.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

What's MTF ?


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2011)

Men's Tennis Forums. Probably the largest online forum for the men's tennis. It's often features irrational (sometimes logical) yet always entertaining/amusing insights.

Rafa and Roger in the Grand Slam finals pek
(Not sure, wasn't the last time AO 2009?)


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2011)

GUys Djokovitch will still be the number 1 in the end. That is because Federer is gonna Win RG.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Is Roger Federer the best athlete in the world?


----------



## Savior (Jun 3, 2011)

Define Athlete


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2011)

Son Goku of Earth said:


> Is Roger Federer the best athlete in the world?



A possible argument (I don't really think so) could be made for him in his prime years but not now.


----------



## Godot (Jun 3, 2011)

Novak 

43 matches is still a damn good achievement. Hopefully you'll bounce back asap



Son Goku of Earth said:


> Is Roger Federer the best athlete in the world?



Technically decathletes are the best athletes in the world.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

By athlete, just how good he is in tennis compared to other athletes in their sports but I was joking about that, Dash made a thread for Messi, I was just saying it because of that. 

Prime Feddy could very well have been.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 3, 2011)

Nadal will beat federer in 3 sets sunday...no matter how well Fed plays.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

Federer from 2005-2007 was def the best athlete in the world IMO, only Nadal on Clay was a threat to him those year everyone else was pretty much fodder to him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah but no one cares about Nadal compared to Feddy.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

Shut your filthy mouth godtachi


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> Men's Tennis Forums. Probably the largest online forum for the men's tennis. It's often features irrational (sometimes logical) yet always entertaining/amusing insights.
> 
> Rafa and Roger in the Grand Slam finals pek
> (Not sure, wasn't the last time AO 2009?)



MTF trolling makes konoha library trolls look like noobs


----------



## Xnr (Jun 3, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nadal will beat federer in 3 sets sunday...no matter how well Fed plays.



Do you want to follow the fate of all the noobs who were predicting Nole in 3? Well, be my guest. Also allow me to be smug. 


LooneR said:


> .... Otherwise I am going for Fed in 3/4 here hoping the maestro will show up (like he has so far during this French Open).


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 3, 2011)

LooneR said:


> Do you want to follow the fate of all the noobs who were predicting Nole in 3? Well, be my guest. Also allow me to be smug.



I always knew federer would win-i even thought he'd beat Novak in three straight sets- but even if Fed plays Godly, a half-shaped Nadal will continiously harrass his backhand and gain an easy win(especially in Clay with Nadal's great spin).


----------



## Xnr (Jun 3, 2011)

^^^

Did you by any chance miss the Madrid match this year. Fed's determination is on another level from then and he still took it to 3. Write off the great Roger Federer at your peril.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 3, 2011)

LooneR said:


> ^^^
> 
> Did you by any chance miss the Madrid match this year. Fed's determination is on another level from then and he still took it to 3. Write off the great Roger Federer at your peril.



Yet Nadal has always outplayed Fed when he was in good shape.

It won't change at all...Djokovic allowed Fed to outshine, because he didn't play on his backhand like he did in the three previous matches-which he won-.

Nadal won't make the same mistake


----------



## Xnr (Jun 3, 2011)

^^
Djoke didn't really have much choice as Fed gave him so many different looks at the ball. It's more difficult against Nadal but it's possible. If his serve is on, Fed can beat anyone, any time. He should have really beaten Nadal in that first RG Final in 2006. Hopefully, he can do it on Sunday.

Even if he loses he's still a winner for me. So much hunger for success at such an 'old' age for tennis. The man is amazing and pure joy to watch.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Jun 3, 2011)

I can only laugh at the people on MTF and TT who argued if Prime/Peak Nole could beat Prime/Peak Fed.I think Prime/Peak Fed would Triple Bagel Nole if they would meet on clay.


----------



## Xnr (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, if there weren't any such experts who would we laugh at when Fed proves them all wrong?


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

let's not go overboard with the triple bagelling today's match was pretty much prime Fed, this is the best I've seen him in over 3 years the movement was vintage, the BH didn't breakdown and the FH was once again the greatest shot in tennis history and still Djoker gave him a tough match.

I really want to hope that somehow Fed can pull it off against Rafa but I just don't know, Djoker played an aggressive game which Fed likes, Rafa on the other hand will just wait and wait and moonball the fuck out of Fed's BH and it will eventually breakdown just like it always does, once the BH starts to shank he'll try compensating by running around the BH leaving him exposed to Rafas cross court shots....it's the same script every single fucking time


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

IF by some miracle Fed somehow manages to win this though I am gonna go running around my complex yelling "THIS IS BETTER THAN SEX VIVA LA ROGER"


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm primary a Nadal fan but if Fed somehow breaks his Grand Slam drought against Nadal, on clay, of all people, then the rest of the season would become very,very interesting.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

that finger pointing


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 4, 2011)

Federer will lose one set at max in the finals if he plays the same way (And without gettng psyched)


----------



## Federer (Jun 4, 2011)

Na Li won the final. 

She was amazing for a set and a half, but in the end, she still closed the match in two sets.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats to Na Li on the win, she looked great out there.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 4, 2011)

Chinas first slam title as well


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 4, 2011)

seriously fuck Nadal and his stupid ass fake humility he's now saying that his best on clay might not be able to beat Fed on sunday and that Fed is the favourite for the title.

It's one thing to praise your opponent but another to constantly try and make your self look like some humble dude when everyone other than nadal fangirls realize it's all a bullshit act.


----------



## Xnr (Jun 4, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> let's not go overboard with the triple bagelling today's match was pretty much prime Fed, this is the best I've seen him in over 3 years the movement was vintage, the BH didn't breakdown and the FH was once again the greatest shot in tennis history and still Djoker gave him a tough match.
> 
> I really want to hope that somehow Fed can pull it off against Rafa but I just don't know, Djoker played an aggressive game which Fed likes, Rafa on the other hand will just wait and wait and moonball the fuck out of Fed's BH and it will eventually breakdown just like it always does, once the BH starts to shank he'll try compensating by running around the BH leaving him exposed to Rafas cross court shots....it's the same script every single fucking time



This may be the case if it weren't for the weather. Rain and heavy condition would favour Fed as the ball stays low (see Hamburg 2007 final) and he can better control it. He had difficulty last year against Soderling because the Swede can hit through you even in such heavy conditions.

Hoping for a win but I really don't know what to expect. Fed has beaten Nadal in 2/13 meetings on the dirt so around 20% chance me thinks. It's all in the serve, FH and Fed's mind.


----------



## Savior (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope they have a good match tommorow.
Who knows how many more matches we will enjoy of the greatest tennis rivalry ever.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Come on Fed, save us.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 5, 2011)

So apparently it's supposed to rain in Paris all the way through Thursday wonder what they're gonna do now? Perhaps put some emergency clay in the indoor arena in Bercy?


----------



## Savior (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn that NBC intro sent chills down my spine! Cmon Roger do the impossible.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 5, 2011)

going to miss this because of work


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Call in sick.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah, practising my fake cough *cough cough* but they didn't buy it.... should just get a tv or something :<


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah Federer.


----------



## Savior (Jun 5, 2011)

Well that first set was downright depressing....


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2011)

It's over


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

FOR FUCK SAKE.


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing suprising.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck you Nadal, no one likes you.

Most of your head to heads with Fed are on your best damn surface.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

^u mad?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorin said:


> ^u mad?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 5, 2011)

Nadal's vanquished both the crowd and Fed.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 5, 2011)

yes, Nadal :3


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2011)

ane said:


> yes, Nadal :3



I was gonna get you a TV too.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 5, 2011)

... I still want a tv


----------



## Savior (Jun 5, 2011)

Roger breaks back!


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 5, 2011)

Roger o Roger... I still have hope..


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

Goddamn rain.Nadal was serving for the set. 

What a bitch crowd btw.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

> Nadal:
> Aces - 1
> Winners - 16
> Double Faults - 1
> ...


Nadal is so lucky. :33


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

Nadal activated clutch mode and won the 2nd set.


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

Federer said:


> I WON.
> 
> Congratz with the title Rafa.



Again congratulions Rafa.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm about to activate Kurt Cobain mode 

Oh well, deserved the win Nadal.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

Federer needs to let his hand and not his head do the work.


----------



## Savior (Jun 5, 2011)

Sigh....Nadal is an alien.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Nadal is so lucky. :33



By lucky you mean better, right?  :33


Yes!! Nadal has the 2nd set in the bag. I was really getting worried about the rain, thought it would gave Federer the chance to come back and level with Nadal. Thank god it was a short rain break and that Nadal still managed to win the tie-break after Federer broke his serve in his last game. 

Federer needs nothing short of a miracle to win this match, so it looks like Nadal will win his 6th Roland Garros and keep his no.1 ranking. Hope it gives him extra motivation for Wimbledon.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 5, 2011)

Nadal's record after being up 2 sets, 101-0. Ridiculous. 

He just looks better than Federer.


----------



## Savior (Jun 5, 2011)

Nadal breaking the hearts of Fed fanboys/fangirls once again....if he wasn't around Rog would be 22+


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

> Nadal's record after being up 2 sets, 101-0. Ridiculous.


Fed record is way higher than this one. 

---

_



 			 		 	 	 By lucky you mean better, right?  :33

Click to expand...



Nah just lucky. 

_


----------



## Nakor (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like I just jinxed Nadal.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking Nadal...he just gave up in the latest games.Against Federer you don't cool down your rythm.I thought he knew this.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, Its over! 6th Roland Garros title for Nadal!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

6th Roland Garros and 10th grand slam. 

Hats off to Federer though.What a legend.At nearly 30 years he still has the same greed for performance.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 5, 2011)

Roger has no one to blame but himself, he had that first set and he had plenty of chances throughout but like most of their matches Rafa played the big points much better and raised his game when he needed to, congrats to him looks like he's gonna break Feds slam record at this pace. Although I will say Federer really impressed me with the fact that he fought till the very end this time didn't give up like in 08 and the fact that he gave nadal a good match on clay should give him plenty of confidence going into Wimbledon.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

Fun fact...Nadal is only 1 day older than the Borg that won the 6th RG.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 5, 2011)

congrats, Nadal


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 5, 2011)

Expected from Nadal, but Fed played well...


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Roger has no one to blame but himself, he had that first set and he had plenty of chances throughout but like most of their matches Rafa played the big points much better and raised his game when he needed to, congrats to him looks like he's gonna break Feds slam record at this pace. Although I will say Federer really impressed me with the fact that he fought till the very end this time didn't give up like in 08 and the fact that he gave nadal a good match on clay should give him plenty of confidence going into Wimbledon.



Roger indeed should have won the first set, but let's not forget that Rafa started poor in the first set, once he raised his performance, he dominated the first set. It's because of Rafa's poor start that Roger had a chance to serve for the first set. 

He should have also played a better tiebreak in the second, but in the end, he gave his all, it just wasn't good enough. 

Rafa once again proved why he's the greatest clay court tennis player of all time, he's just that good.

Edit: I'm not entirely convinced that Rafa will win 16 grandslams, he wasn't as dominant as in the past this RG. Like this year at AO, he got injured, there hasn't been a single calendar year where he wasn't injured after 2009 where he couldn't defend his Wimbledon title.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

That and Federer having like 40 direct fault.


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing suprising, he also had like 40+ unforced errors against Djokovic if I recall. 

Roger is an agressive player, he's a shotmaker, he's not like Rafa, who enjoys long rallies and uses massive topspin and makes much lesser unforced errors. 

And not to mention, against Rafa, Roger needs to play agressive, if he doesn't, Rafa would simply hit his ridiculously overpowered forehand against Rogers one handed backhand and wait till the error comes.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 5, 2011)

Nadal > Federer as always.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

Punpun just accept the fact that Rafa is better than Roger on clay.1 title might be luck,maybe even 2 but 4 times.Please.

I give Nadal 2 or 3 more grand slams at most.Djokovic, Del Potro and Federer will make sure that he doesn't reach 16 gs.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Rafa is better than Roger on clay.1 title might be luck,maybe even 2 but 4 times.Please.



Not necessarily. Though he has the mental edge over him. And that's why Nadal is so succesful on clay against Federer.


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

Rafa is so succesful on clay against Federer because he's plain better. It's a slow court, balls bounce higher, these are the ideal conditions for a player like Rafa. 

He can hit as many forehands to Fed's backhand as he wants, he can drag out rallies in which he's superior. Everyone and their mom acknowledges Rafa as the greatest clay court tennis player of all time, even better than the legendary Bj?rn Borg, it's not a shame to lose against such a great player on clay courts. 

The hardcourts and grasscourts suit Fed's game much better, everyone agrees with this.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 5, 2011)

great match for Li Na 

I just got to watch it =)

Yeah Nadal!!


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

Federer said:


> -snip-



Stop being so humble.


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not humble Punpun, it's simply the truth. 

Rafa is greater on clay than the greatest tennis player of all time, that's the truth. I've never seen a tennis player who is as dominant as Rafa on any court.


----------



## Godot (Jun 5, 2011)

Nadal is just insane on clay, not much else you can say about him, except wondering how many grandslams he can win. Even so, I pretty much shouted at the TV everytime Federer made an unforced error.

Now bring on Wimbledon. I want my Djokovic-Nadal final


----------



## Sorin (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah man if 12 wins doesn't prove that Nadal is better than Federer on clay i don't know what else to say to you.

After so many years and you're still on the denial stage Punpun.Sad.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 5, 2011)

Federer is an asshole but he speaks the truth.


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck you, Kobe.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 5, 2011)

Federer said:


> Fuck you, Kobe.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 5, 2011)

bitch... 


oh well..


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm rooting for Heat, just to piss you off.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 5, 2011)

meh could care less  

I'm not even watching the finals, but I believe in Dirk


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 5, 2011)

The funniest thing in this whole rivalry is that if Fed hadn't been so good on clay then the h2h wouldn't be nearly as lopsided, in this case Fed's all surface game actually hurt him

I give the old man tons of credit though he's nearly 30 and yet still able to compete with guys 5+ years younger than him that's the beauty of his game, I can't see a guy like Nadal whose game is so physically taxing and whose body is already so injury prone lasting more than a couple of years at this level.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2011)

Li Na is a goddess.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 6, 2011)

very happy for li na. schiavone isn't classy. 

and why did djokovic have to lose to federer


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 7, 2011)

Anna Kournikova is gonna be on biggest loser interesting 

As a Jillian M replacement.  I am interested to see what kind of a trainer she will be.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay grass season is here I was so tired of seeing clay...and my boy Milos Raonic won in the first round at Halle, with Fed withdrawing from it he has a good chance at taking the title there.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 7, 2011)

wow novak is only 45 points behind rafa. he'll be number at the end of wimbledon  

although i don't think he's done very well there.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 9, 2011)

All Novak has to do is make semis of Wimbledon and he's guaranteed the top spot, of course he could've gotten it this week if he had played queens but he withdrew from it, but yeah it's almost impossible for Rafa to keep Novak from getting the #1 spot even if he somehow wins Wimby and Novak doesn't make semis the summer hardcourt season is right after which should only strengthens Djokers hold.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

lol rafa lost. now both he and federer have lost to a frenchman this year.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 10, 2011)

Rafa tanked that match


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

French are going to dominate the Tennis world.


----------



## Federer (Jun 11, 2011)

This is only good for Rafa, 

he has now practised on grass and can rest for Wimbledon.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 14, 2011)

Wimbledon in less than a week can't wait


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 14, 2011)

Fed gonna erer.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm mad still that Djoker will play Fed in the semis. 

I have no need to see Fed lose again to Nadal in the finals. Nadal clearly has a mental edge over Fed while Djoker has a better chance at beating Nadal.   Federer will be praying that Nadal gets beaten before the finals.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 15, 2011)

Fed has to overcome that weakness.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Fed becomes overagressive against Nadal because he feels forced too.  He gets error happy.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

feds BH simply beaks down most of the time although at the FO it was pretty decent, honestly almost every single one of their matches are very even it's just that Nadal plays the big points better than him.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Like i said Fed forces it too much against Nadal.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

he has to though no one not even a prime Fed could beat Rafa playing passively and waiting for Nadal to make a mistake because he simply doesn't you have to take it to Nadal and that leaves you more susceptible to errors.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> he has to though no one not even a prime Fed could beat Rafa playing passively and waiting for Nadal to make a mistake because he simply doesn't you have to take it to Nadal and that leaves you more susceptible to errors.


 

Maybe he should ask Djoker for tips having done it 4 straight times.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

That's the thing though Djokovic IS aggressive when playing Nadal, the only difference is that his BH is unbelievable and his ability to instantly change from defense to offense puts Nadal on his heels constantly.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah.  I just hope that Fed beats him on grass if Fed gets by Djoker.  I just have very little confidence in him right now.  I'm just not a big Nadal fan, I dislike his style of play.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

agree Nadals style of play is boring, although I don't get where your getting the Fed-Novak semi matchup already the draw won't be released till friday?


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> agree Nadals style of play is boring, although I don't get where your getting the Fed-Novak semi matchup already the draw won't be released till friday?


 The draw was released today.

1 Nadal
2 Djoker
3 Fed


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 15, 2011)

That's just seeding not the draws, the actual draw will be out on friday, fed can still be in Nadals half.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

They won't do it that way watch.  They want a Nadal vs Fed final.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 16, 2011)

Federer said:


> This is only good for Rafa,
> 
> he has now practised on grass and can rest for Wimbledon.



Your set.  Can't decide which is worse.


----------



## Federer (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't mock my set.


----------



## Nic (Jun 17, 2011)

The draws are as i predicted.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 17, 2011)

fuck this shit 

although Isner-Mahut round 1 rematch


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 18, 2011)

Clijsters out of Wimbledon NOOOoooooo


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah my country's only hope gone.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't wait for Wimbledon to start.  My favorite tournament of the year.  I just want to see Nadal go down in the finals either to Fed or Djoko, but preferably Djoko.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 19, 2011)

I want Fed to win every Wimbledon, but if he didn't, I would want Djo to win.

I just really hate Nadal's playing style.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2011)

Fed is my favorite player to watch by far.  I'm tired of the Fed vs Nadal finals though and i'm in desperate need of new blood at the top and i think the game of tennis as well.  I can't help but root for Djoker at this point as he's the only one seemingly capable of beating that endless streak of finals between Fed and Nadal.  Not to mention at this point i have given up on Fed beating Nadal on any surface.  Fed's aggressive tennis plays right into the hands of Nadal who just keeps returning the ball and forcing Fed into making and endless amount of errors.  On the other hand Nadal has been the one that has been completely lost against Djoker nor do i buy this excuse that Nadal wasn't on form since all four losses were in the finals indicating he had beaten everyone else.  Finally as soon as he doesn't have to face Djoker he wins RG, go figure.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 19, 2011)

Novak or Murry only cause of the whole Brit thing and Sharapova for the women


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nic said:


> Fed is my favorite player to watch by far.  I'm tired of the Fed vs Nadal finals though and i'm in desperate need of new blood at the top and i think the game of tennis as well.  I can't help but root for Djoker at this point as he's the only one seemingly capable of beating that endless streak of finals between Fed and Nadal.  Not to mention at this point i have given up on Fed beating Nadal on any surface.  Fed's aggressive tennis plays right into the hands of Nadal who just keeps returning the ball and forcing Fed into making and endless amount of errors.  On the other hand Nadal has been the one that has been completely lost against Djoker nor do i buy this excuse that Nadal wasn't on form since all four losses were in the finals indicating he had beaten everyone else.  Finally as soon as he doesn't have to face Djoker he wins RG, go figure.



This is exactly how I feel too .

For probably the first time ...I want Fedex to lose to Djokovic only so that Nadal won't win the winbledon .

Not sure why..but I also see Federer get psyched somewhat when he plays Nadal and at times appears short of confidence .


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 19, 2011)

Fear not people Milos Raonic will defeat Nadal in round 3 that way Fed can beat Djoker and take the title that is rightfully his


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 19, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Fear not people Milos Raonic will defeat Nadal in round 3 that way Fed can beat Djoker and take the title that is rightfully his



I hope it turns out that way


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Jun 19, 2011)

Wimbledon Finals: Nadal vs Federer


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 19, 2011)

roronoa_zoro said:


> Wimbledon Finals: Nadal vs Federer



boring!!  lol


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Jun 19, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> boring!!  lol


 Would you rather have Murray on the finals?


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2011)

roronoa_zoro said:


> Would you rather have Murray on the finals?


at the all *England* club? yes. lol

Anything but Nadal.



Not a single espn expert picked Djoker to win.  In fact 2 picked Murray, 3 Nadal, and 5 Federer.

Djoker is destined to win Wimbledon now.


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Jun 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> at the all *England* club? yes. lol
> 
> Anything but Nadal.
> 
> ...



lol if you say so

But then again my bet is on either nadal or federer


----------



## Bart (Jun 20, 2011)

So it begins! 

Anyone watching _BBC Two_? :WOW


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 20, 2011)

No I am on ESPN


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 20, 2011)

Nadal is just too dominant


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 20, 2011)

Zvonzreva getting pushed to a 3rd set.  I want her to throw a huge temper tantrum and then pull it off


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nadal is just too dominant


 
He did lose 4 straight times to Djoker.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 20, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Zvonzreva getting pushed to a 3rd set.  I want her to throw a huge temper tantrum and then pull it off



Zvonareva on grass is lawl worthy. Getting to the final last year because of a mug draw. She's not defending her points of last year. She has no business being in the top 5. Riske should have won this match as she clearly was the better grasscourter. 

On another note, I cannot wait for Wozniacki and an early round exit.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 21, 2011)

Fed tomorrow morning


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 21, 2011)

Milos serving 25 aces and getting a straight set win in his grass grand slam debute


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Milos serving 25 aces and getting a straight set win in his grass grand slam debute


 
we'll see what he can do against nadal.  He still doesn't have enough experience to beat him imo.


----------



## Federer (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm looking good right now.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 21, 2011)

Omg AHAHAHHAHA your sig and ava

Jankovic out already GAWD!!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice Win Serena,Go Na Li later, going to Wimbledon with the girls on thursday,this should be fun.


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

I wonder if not playing any warm up tournaments on grass will hurt Djoker early on in the week.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 21, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Omg AHAHAHHAHA your sig and ava
> 
> Jankovic out already GAWD!!!



First round one loss at a slam since 2005.  She doesn't look like she cares anymore. I see an end in sight.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 21, 2011)

Reckoner said:


> First round one loss at a slam since 2005.  She doesn't look like she cares anymore. I see an end in sight.



yea she seems defeated and doesn't really know how to dig herself out of a tough match any more


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

She's always been mentally weak on the court and would wilt under pressure against the big name players 3 years ago. I'm not that shocked with how bad a tennis player she's become over the last year.



Djoker wins the first set without losing a point on serve and without a single unforced error.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 21, 2011)

Verdasco came back to win in 5


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Huge upsets on the men's side are getting so rare these days.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> Huge upsets on the men's side are getting so rare these days.



I remember Soderling - Nadal.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 21, 2011)

Punpun said:


> I remember Soderling - Nadal.



And that was 2 years back


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Mahut vs Isner about to start.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can someone recommend me a site where I can watch the wimbledon matches live ?

Google isn't looking that useful now


----------



## Federer (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> Mahut vs Isner about to start.



That match is going to take a whole week.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 21, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Can someone recommend me a site where I can watch the wimbledon matches live ?
> 
> Google isn't looking that useful now



try espn 360



Federer said:


> That match is going to take a whole week.



that is crazy they get eachother again


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

These guys are such horrid returners.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 21, 2011)

proof that wimbledon rigs their draws


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

I just hope for Mahut's sake he wins this one if it goes long. lol


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> try espn 360
> 
> 
> 
> that is crazy they get eachother again



Rigged .. they only want that match again so people get interested in someone other than Federer,Nadal or the Williams sisters


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

ewww Serena.   The biggest b***h of Tennis.   She looks like she's on steroids as well. 

Also why is it that after 7 years, i still have to put Maria on Mute when i watch her games? lol


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> ewww Serena.   The biggest b***h of Tennis.   She looks like she's on steroids as well.
> 
> Also why is it that after 7 years, i still have to put Maria on Mute when i watch her games? lol



what do you think about Venus? 

cause she always moans


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> what do you think about Venus?
> 
> cause she always moans


 
I have no problems with Venus.  She's definitely far classier than her sister. 


She does more than that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 21, 2011)

Serena has dat booty.

Fed is embarrassing this roody-poo, Kuku.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> ewww Serena.   The biggest b***h of Tennis.   She looks like she's on steroids as well.
> 
> Also why is it that after 7 years, i still have to put Maria on Mute when i watch her games? lol



Azaranka screams louder I think

Serena just may win this


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't watched Azarenka all that much, although if they do me, i won't be able to find the mute button fast enough. 


Yeah serena will probably win.  This is her best surface.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> I haven't watched Azarenka all that much, although if they do me, i won't be able to find the mute button fast enough.
> 
> 
> Yeah serena will probably win.  This is her best surface.



Prediction: Serena is not winning Wimbledon.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 22, 2011)

Venus Date-Krumm match the court looks really slow


----------



## Kobe (Jun 22, 2011)

lol this match is ridiculous.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 22, 2011)

Date beating Venus would be huge but Venus is easier to beat than Serena


----------



## Sorin (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope Date-Krums takes Venus out.Can't stand the williams sisters.

What a horrible outfit she has.Can't even look at her.


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 22, 2011)

Her outfit is actually decent compared to some of the others she has worn. Although this match is boring as hell I want to see Rafa play already.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Azaranka screams louder I think


I love watching Victoria Azarenka play doubles with Makiri, but with the volume low. She is the worst when it comes to that I think.

I missed the Zakopalova match yesterday, really wanted to see it.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 22, 2011)

Date Krumm beating Toga Williams


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2011)

O RLY?! 

It's close at the moment, Williams on the up but Date-Krumm isn't letting up, great stuff


----------



## Sine (Jun 22, 2011)

superb match; really disappointed for krumm though


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, it really was a great match to watch though


----------



## Federer (Jun 22, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Fear not people Milos Raonic will defeat Nadal in round 3 that way Fed can beat Djoker and take the title that is rightfully his



you fucking jinxed it.


----------



## Felt (Jun 22, 2011)

Laura Robson is <3

I hope Federer wins again this year, though I'd be happy with either Murray or Djokavic aswell...


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 22, 2011)

Blake was playing Bahgdatis(sp?) today right? Did anyone watch it.


----------



## Godot (Jun 22, 2011)

Poor Heather Watson got injured halfway through her match and got knocked out


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 22, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Blake was playing Bahgdatis(sp?) today right? Did anyone watch it.



Baghdatis came through on that one.  They only showed a small part of it that I saw.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 22, 2011)

Nadal. 

I'm sad about Date-Krum though.That sheman shouldn't have progressed further.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 22, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Her outfit is actually decent compared to some of the others she has worn. Although this match is boring as hell I want to see Rafa play already.







Sorin said:


> Nadal.
> 
> I'm sad about Date-Krum though.That sheman shouldn't have progressed further.







Nae'blis said:


> I love watching Victoria Azarenka play doubles with Makiri, but with the volume low. She is the worst when it comes to that I think.
> 
> I missed the Zakopalova match yesterday, really wanted to see it.



You could hear Azarenka grunting while watching Robson's match. 

Here's hoping she's out next round.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 22, 2011)

Gonna have to agree with those praising the Williams/Date-Krumm match. Amongst the best I've ever seen. Bit of a casual fan, though, so don't catch that many.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 22, 2011)

Williams/Date-Krum was a lotta fun to watch


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 22, 2011)

Federer said:


> you fucking jinxed it.



my fucking god, how much luckier can this Nadal get Milos up a break and then hurts his leg on wet grass fuck this shit even the weather is conspiring to get Nadal another Wimby


----------



## Nic (Jun 23, 2011)

The Djoker is the only hope we have.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2011)

i feel it is fed's wimby year this year :33 

inb4 he loses at qf again


----------



## Federer (Jun 23, 2011)

Stop jinxing me, bitchezzz....


----------



## Sorin (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah Raonic would've beaten Nadal for sure. :



Reckoner said:


>



Problems?


----------



## Federer (Jun 23, 2011)

Hewitt - S?derling is a great match, a five set match, I wonder who wins.


----------



## Felt (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess soderling.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 23, 2011)

That would have been pretty sic if Hewitt would have pulled that out


----------



## Nic (Jun 23, 2011)

Djoker moving on in straight sets.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 23, 2011)

Lisicki-Na match this evening was too good. The majority of today's matches pale in comparison, on both sides. 

A big middle finger to whoever thought women's tennis is a joke.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a lot of people.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 23, 2011)

Maestro takes it in 3 easy sets, a Nalbandian-Fed matchup coming


----------



## Felt (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura Robson is 3-0 up against sharapova. 

edit:


----------



## Punpun (Jun 24, 2011)

Sharapova moans. A lot. The other girl is intimated.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a feeling Roddick isn't gonna make it through this round 

Sharapova better not lose


----------



## Sine (Jun 24, 2011)

> edit:


----------



## Federer (Jun 24, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Laura Robson is 3-0 up against sharapova.
> 
> edit:



Ramona, you jinxed it.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 24, 2011)

Roddick had a good post match interview


----------



## Xnr (Jun 24, 2011)

Federer said:


> Hewitt - S?derling is a great match, a five set match, I wonder who wins.





Reckoner said:


> Lisicki-Na match this evening was too good. The majority of today's matches pale in comparison, on both sides.
> 
> A big middle finger to whoever thought women's tennis is a joke.



I was there to see the whole day on Centre including the amazing Fed display. I still have to say props to anyone who gives women's tennis the middle finger . It was all the same hitting with the same 2-handed shot. No variety. I did not enjoy them wasting my time before FedGod came on to show how it should be done.

Atmosphere at the end was astonishing.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2011)

LooneR said:


> I was there to see the whole day on Centre including the amazing Fed display. I still have to say props to anyone who gives women's tennis the middle finger . It was all the same hitting with the same 2-handed shot. No variety. I did not enjoy them wasting my time before FedGod came on to show how it should be done.
> 
> Atmosphere at the end was astonishing.



Agreed, I think it was clijsters herself who said in an interview that womens tennis is completely one-dimensional these days it's just ball bashing everywhere no strategy whatsoever, that's not to say that the mens game is that much better but there is still some variety left especially the top players.

It's gonna be a sad day when Fed retires though, him Safin and Nalbandian were the last true generation of players who had complete games, they could do everything. These days with the slowing of the surfaces the trend is more to the baseline heavy long rallies type of styles, it's sad when a player can go through an entire match without S&V at Wimbledon.

Although maybe if Grigor Dimitrov aka Federer 2.0 gets his shit sorted out mentally in the next couple years things might change.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2011)

Nadal on previous generations


> "Personally, to watch a Pete Sampras versus Goran Ivanisevic match, or one between those kind of players, is not enjoyable"
> 
> *"It's not really tennis, *it is a few swings of the racquet. It was less eye-catching than what we do now. Everyone enjoys the tennis we play much more. I am not saying we are playing better tennis, just more enjoyable tennis. For me, in the past it was just serve, serve, serve."




Is this guy fucking serious? you know what's not enjoyable Rafa? watching you constantly moonball the opponent into errors and using cheap delay tactics while picking your ass.


----------



## Federer (Jun 25, 2011)

Nadal's tennis is not enjoyable to watch, many agree on this. 

He's not a shotmaker, he uses heavy topspinballs with his moonballs to force the opponent to make errors. And he rarely comes to the net, only if he's certain that he will win the point, he comes to the net. 

Rarely takes a risk. 

That's why he lost four times against Djokovic, pure power tennis from the baseline, but he found his superior on that aspect in Djokovic, that's why he lost. 

I don't like Rafa or his game, but I respect him for his mental toughness. This guy is a beast.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 25, 2011)

I enjoy Nadal's tennis.What's wrong with having opinions or different views on tennis?Granted i don't agree with Nadal.i loved Pete's tennis.Still my favourite player ever.

Btw Nadal's tennis changed in the past couple of years.He isn't the same guy who waits for opponents mistakes.Maybe he does sometimes but generally he is more offensive now.He hits flater than in his early days,he can now volley pretty good, his service is faster.From a guy who only run from corner to corner and was only good on slow surfaces that's a major improvement.

Of course he isn't Federer.Nobody is or ever was but i don't see why i for one can't enjoy Nadal's game.


----------



## Federer (Jun 25, 2011)

Many =/= everyone

Obviously some people like his style of play, like yourself, but many others don't. Nadal usually needs his opponent to entertain the crowd, and by this I mean, he needs an aggressive [offensive ] opponent that comes reguraly to the net and doesn't stay on or behind the baseline all the time, in order to use his great passingshots and entertain people. 

There have been numerous opponents that don't play exciting tennis, but Federer always entertains the crowd by great shots. 

Obviously we can't compare everyone to the greatest shotmaker of all time, but I'm just saiyan. There are also other players who enterain the crowd, example being Tsonga, Monfils etc.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 25, 2011)

Like i said different opinions from different people.Like many agree that Nadal's game is not pretty, many disagree with that.

Nadal just won btw.Tough match...i was sweating bullets in the first 2 sets.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2011)

Muller gave up in the third after losing two heartbreaking sets.


----------



## Federer (Jun 25, 2011)

His heart was broken.


----------



## Federer (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm through to the next round.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2011)

Nadal-Delpo next round hope Del Potro can put up some sort of fight


----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2011)

Djoko is fucking up nicely. One less player to worry about for Rafa


----------



## Sine (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Kobe (Jun 25, 2011)

it was awesome


----------



## Federer (Jun 25, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Nadal-Delpo next round hope Del Potro can put up some sort of fight



Delpo ain't that good on grass, atleast Rafa has experience on grass, he won the tournament twice. 

But one can hope.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2011)

your sig


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Djoko is fucking up nicely. One less player to worry about for Rafa


Thank you for jinxing it.  Then again i don't blame you for worrying, considering how Nadal has been owned by Djoko this year.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 25, 2011)

Great article.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Great article.



Read that the other day amazing article and so on point, Federer is so good that despite being nearly 4 years out of his prime he is still in the top 3 and still considered one of the favourites in any tourney he enters no other great other than maybe Aggassi has come close to doing what he's currently doing.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh and for any one in this thread who follows cricket Sachin Tendulkar aka the cricket GOAT came to see the tennis GOAT in action today and met with him afterwards probably to talk about GOATsy stuff


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 25, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Read that the other day amazing article and so on point, Federer is so good that despite being nearly 4 years out of his prime he is still in the top 3 and still considered one of the favourites in any tourney he enters no other great other than maybe Aggassi has come close to doing what he's currently doing.



I love Grantland, it was an amazing read, the first time.



Newbologist said:


> Oh and for any one in this thread who follows cricket Sachin Tendulkar aka the cricket GOAT came to see the tennis GOAT in action today and met with him afterwards probably to talk about GOATsy stuff



I was about to post the picture, actually.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2011)

Well it's not surprising that Federer is aging so well, his game is perfectly suited for it.


----------



## Bart (Jun 26, 2011)

Baghdatis was utterly amazing 

Murray and Gasquet 

By the way, if Tsonga and Federer win their games, they'll play each other?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 26, 2011)

Feliciano Lopez getting all bent out of shape over being called a metrosexual by Gimelstob.  I remember watching a program where he called himself that LOL

but I will say Lopez and Malisse could do some damage on the men's side imo


----------



## Punpun (Jun 26, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> cricket Sachin Tendulkar aka the cricket GOAT



That's not Don Bradman.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 26, 2011)

Punpun said:


> That's not Don Bradman.



 funny thing is I agree I guess we'll call him the modern GOAT just like how I believe Fed is the open era GOAT not the all-time one.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 26, 2011)

Makiri didn't play well at all against Serena Williams.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Serena listed at 185lbs? lol  

We should get a few upsets today.  I need Fed to lose before the semis though if Djoko is fortunate enough to get there.  Too bad they can't change the surface to a hard court just for that match.  I'll rage if Rafa wins this major because he faced (mental block Fed) instead of Djoko.


----------



## Federer (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't worry, there is still Muzza in the semis, Britain's only hope.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Great i have to rely on choker Murray.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Serena listed at 185lbs? lol
> 
> We should get a few upsets today.  I need Fed to lose before the semis though if Djoko is fortunate enough to get there.  Too bad they can't change the surface to a hard court just for that match.  I'll rage if Rafa wins this major because he faced (mental block Fed) instead of Djoko.


Yeah beating Fed in the finals, of Wimbledon no less, means you aren't the deserving champion.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

and i said that where exactly?





Bartoli (Ms. Super IQ of 175) vs all 185 lbs of Serena.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 27, 2011)

Bartoli isn't exactly aesthetically pleasing to watch herself


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

I know, i'm just having a go at both players here.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

> wins this major because he faced (mental block Fed)



I got it from this.Maybe i misunderstood.

Anyway..watch Murray vs Gasquet.Way better than Bartoli vs Serena.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> I know, i'm just having a go at both players here.



OOooo ok 

but serena is still better looking than her


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I got it from this.Maybe i misunderstood.
> 
> Anyway..watch Murray vs Gasquet.Way better than Bartoli vs Serena.



Yes Nadal clearly has a mental edge against Federer, every point feels forced by Fed since he feels the need to be overaggressive.  That mental edge isn't present with Djoko although my guess is that it's due to a durability factor more than anything.  I still do not see where i said Nadal didn't deserve to be champion.  I'm simply making the point that Djoko has a better chance at beating Nadal than Fed does at this point.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Fair enough.My bad.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 27, 2011)

Serena out...SUCK!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

lol defending champion upset. let's see del potro do it too


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Well so much for Gasquet being a challenge. lol


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Gasquet has a shitload of talent,might be the closest to Federer in that department but his small body frame, lack of power and poor mental fortitude are bringing him down.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 27, 2011)

My god Bartoli is on the demi-finals. Again. And people were laughing when I said it was France's time to shine. 

Ahem, lil mistake, just to the quart. But beats Williams.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

His suspension didn't help him either, but I still remember five years ago when he was brought up with Nadal, and how he was talked about being the one to dethrone Federer.  How things changed......


btw Tomic proving to be the surprise at Wimbledon.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 27, 2011)

Serena


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

lol wozniacki.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

wow Wozniacki continues to underwhelm in the majors.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

And Wozniacki is No1...really shows the state of women's tennis.

And Pironkova downs Venus.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

well with Serena always injured, Henin leaving the sport, clijsters who comes and goes and the inconsitencies of sharapova, you don't have much left.  Luckily they do have a few young players showing promise. 


I'm happy that the Williams sisters are out though.  Can't say i'm rooting for anyone on the woman's side right now, especially with Clijsters out. 

Having said that, good day so far of tennis.  Nadal going down would make it a perfect day.  Won't happen though.   Murray is playing well though, so maybe he'll break through finally.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> well with Serena always injured, Henin leaving the sport, clijsters who comes and goes and the inconsitencies of sharapova, you don't have much left.  Luckily they do have a few young players showing promise.



Exactly.Chaos.

Who are those young promises?



> I'm happy that the Williams sisters are out though.  Can't say i'm rooting for anyone on the woman's side right now, especially with Clijsters out.
> 
> Having said that, good day so far of tennis.  Nadal going down would make it a perfect day.  Won't happen though.   Murray is playing well though, so maybe he'll break through finally.



Perfect would be if Nadal's goes trough.

But yeah,the old Delpo is slowly coming back.I wouldn't be surprised if he knocks nadal out.However i think Nadal's gonna win it in 5.


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

Wozniacki is the LeBron James of Women's Tennis.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Who are those young promises?



Bartoli.


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

Del Potro needs to win this match.

If he's going to be great, he can't lose to injured Rafa.


----------



## Federer (Jun 27, 2011)

Is Nadal really injured? 

He pulled that shit also against Fed in the FO finals in the first set. Is it becoming another habit of him?


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

Federer said:


> Is Nadal really injured?
> 
> He pulled that shit also against Fed in the FO finals in the first set. Is it becoming another habit of him?


Well he barely won the first set and just lost the second, so probably


----------



## Punpun (Jun 27, 2011)

There's something wrong in your set Federer.. I can't put my finger on it though..


----------



## Kobe (Jun 27, 2011)

he won't lose 


Punpun said:


> There's something wrong in your set Federer.. I can't put my finger on it though..


----------



## Federer (Jun 27, 2011)

Punpun said:


> There's something wrong in your set Federer.. I can't put my finger on it though..





Gee, I wonder.


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

del Potro!


----------



## Punpun (Jun 27, 2011)

What the fuck just happened !? Del potro  injured himself !?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 27, 2011)

He forfeited !?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope Del Potro is fine.The match is excelent.It would be a pity if he injured himself.



Federer said:


> Is Nadal really injured?
> 
> He pulled that shit also against Fed in the FO finals in the first set. Is it becoming another habit of him?



I don't think he's injured.

He was playing good in the first set(better than delpo at least) and then he felt something in his left foot.He hasn't gained anything from that.Delpotro even had the chance to take the set in the tiebreak.

Edit: @Punpun you sure? Shit man i don't want Nadal to advance like that.Besides, it is one of the best matches at wimbledon this year.

phew...Punpun


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

Del Potro will be the GOAT one day 

/Argentinian homer


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't know about GOAT but no1 no doubt.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Edit: @Punpun you sure? Shit man i don't want Nadal to advance like that.Besides, it is one of the best matches at wimbledon this year.
> 
> phew...Punpun



It was a question. 

But guys did you fucking see all those surreal play, those shots from another world by Federer ?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Del Potro looks favorite at this moment.

Still hope for a miracle tho.


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

Common delpo!


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Sin, stop rooting for those I need to win.  You're nothing but bad luck.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Punpun (Jun 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> Sin, stop rooting for those I need to win.  You're nothing but bad luck.



The irony. 

Federer schooled that russian.


----------



## Sin (Jun 27, 2011)

delpo had that shit until he hurt his back 

Rafa got lucky.


----------



## Federer (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder if Rafa's 'imaginary' injury will occur in his match against Fish. 

If he pulls that once again against a tough opponent and runs like Usain Bolt on the court, than I'm sure it's one of his new habits to distrub the rhythm of the opponent.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Del Potro had that shit untill the lack of stamina kicked in.True story.

What a match.Feel sorry for Del Potro though.If he'd be in his top shape, this match could've had a different winner.But seeing him at this level right now on grass makes him one of the big favorites for the US Open.

Congratulations to Nadal.Go on and win the tournament you beast. 

Edit: What rythm dude?He called the medic when he had a set point.He also played better during that set.He felt something in his left ankle and was cautious.Why would he risk playing when he could've injured himself for real if he wouldn't consult a medic?

Del Potro had the set in the bag anyway.He had a minibkreak on Nadal's serve in that tiebreak.

Excuses.smh.


----------



## Federer (Jun 27, 2011)

Read my reply again, I'm not making excuses. 

He asked a MTO before the tie-break started, and afterwards he played fantastic as if nothing was wrong with him, just like he did in the FO final. If this occurs in the future more often, than it can't be coincidence can it?

I'm just hoping that he doesn't fake his injuries and makes a habit of it to disrupt the rhytm of his opponents.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2011)

Because he can constantly play through pain barriers and recover...

feds scared of nadal.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Anti-Rafanists, your only hope is Djokovic, switch your allegiance now.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 27, 2011)

Federer said:


> Read my reply again, I'm not making excuses.
> 
> He asked a MTO before the tie-break started, and afterwards he played fantastic as if nothing was wrong with him, just like he did in the FO final. If this occurs in the future more often, than it can't be coincidence can it?
> 
> I'm just hoping that he doesn't fake his injuries and makes a habit of it to disrupt the rhytm of his opponents.



he did the same shit last year at wimbledon as well he was down a set and in danger of losing the second one as well but somehow he's granted a long medical timeout in the middle of the set and then as play resumes he somehow comes out running all over the place while his opponents concentration was completely gone.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

Federer said:


> Read my reply again, I'm not making excuses.
> 
> He asked a MTO before the tie-break started, and afterwards he played fantastic as if nothing was wrong with him, just like he did in the FO final. If this occurs in the future more often, than it can't be coincidence can it?
> 
> I'm just hoping that he doesn't fake his injuries and makes a habit of it to disrupt the rhytm of his opponents.




You are misinformed.In the FO final he called the trainer to loose a bandage or something on his foot.The time needed for that was 1 minute.Just the same as the break between games.

In this match he called the medic before the tiebreak yes, but he accused the injury or whatever it was when he won himself a set point.So again who's rythm did he disrupt?And he definitely felt something in his ankle.If the umpire said that he can call the trainer and it's legal then why risk aggravating it? In the end the bulk of the treatment took place in the break between sets.

And like i said Del Potro was leading the tiebreak 3-0 with a minibreak and then later had 5-4 with the possibility to end the set with 2 serves.He still had a set point on 6-5.I'm not seeing a rythm being disrupted here seriously.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

meh- Nadal and Fed should focus their attention on their future opponents.  Tsonga and Murray are on fire on grass.


----------



## Xnr (Jun 27, 2011)

Nadal is a cheat. I don't think rational people need any more proof. If you're that injured retire. If not, stfu and play.

Then again, most people are controlled by media idiots so rationality is out of the question.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 27, 2011)

LooneR said:


> Nadal is a cheat. I don't think rational people need any more proof. If you're that injured retire. If not, stfu and play.
> 
> *Then again, most people are controlled by media idiots so rationality is out of the question.*



The irony.


----------



## Felt (Jun 27, 2011)

As much as I want Nadal to lose, IO wouldn't want him to retire.  But I don't think there is much of an issue anyway..


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

I honestly could care less about faking injuries. In the end, the better player should still win because he's just that, the better player.  Letting a fake injury affect you is a sign of mental weakness more than anything.  Of course it's a cheap trick, but players should be able to deal with it. 

However, if that injury is true, Nadal's body breaks down way too easily and he's just 25. That has to be a cause for concern. His time remaining at the top could be shorter than one would expect.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 27, 2011)

only federer fans calling nadal a cheat.  go figure


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

well the whole Tennis community is basically either Nadal or Fed fans so yes.

Nadal fans put me off though during the spring season with all the excuses they were making for why Djoko kept beating him.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 27, 2011)

Our great Caroline getting schooled by Slovaks left and right in slams. You werk it, gurl!  Slamless lady stays slamless. 



Nic said:


> well with Serena always injured, Henin leaving the sport, clijsters who comes and goes and the inconsitencies of sharapova, you don't have much left.  Luckily they do have a few young players showing promise.



Clijsters and the Williams sisters aren't saving the tour especially the former. A part-time player who only bothers to show up for slams is not good for the tour. Top 3 seed getting outsucked by a player ranked outside the top 20 after having dozens of MPs isn't good for the tour either. A fluke no.2 who reached the final of Wimbledon because of a mug draw is pathetic. She got schooled by another player who's always MIA after Wimbledon. The only reason Clijsters is winning slams in this woeful era of women's tennis is because there is rare competition. However, it's starting to slowly change with promising youngsters like Lisicki and Kvitova.

Women's tennis is going to get much better when the grannies let go once and for all.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

It all fell apart after Henin's first retirement in my mind.  At least back then you still had decent rivalries between players.  Oh well what can you do. :/


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2011)

If the opponent is actually injured I would take advantage of it :x


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> only federer fans calling nadal a cheat.  go figure



This is certainly not true, no one here is calling him a cheat. How can we know whether he really is injured or not?

The whole tennis community has sometimes doubts about Rafa and his condition, didn't you find it odd that Rafa didn't wanna talk about his injury at the AO, after his loss against Ferrer?

In the past, he always blamed about having injuries after losing matches and stuff and now he has a whole stigma because of it. 

Many players in the past have done stuff like that, I remember that biatch Mary Pierce, she almost always asked for a MTO when she was either losing the set or after the loss of a set. And always 'playing' with her hair, sometimes her mindgames never worked.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on Pironkova


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 28, 2011)

Great job Sabine.


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Lisicki can take down Sharapova.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fed vs Tsonga should be the match of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Xnr (Jun 28, 2011)

The reaction to Nadal being called a cheat is one would expect. Breaking the rules=cheat. He takes too long, takes a MTO when the breaker is about to begin and at the same time is hailed as a fighter. If no one can see the discrepancy in this picture then I am really sorry but you just don't want to.

MRI was fine. Now how amazing was that. Did no one catch Del Po complaining as well? He talked to the tournament supervisor and mentioned it was "about morals" in Spanish in his pressers. I love the Argentinian and his style of play. I despise cheating. Those of you who usually watch football only (TDA) should try to inform yourself a bit more about what tennis is meant to stand for. I say meant as Nadal has put it all in the rubbish bag and thrown it away with his cheating antics.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2011)

Actally there is some truth to that.  By official tennis regulations Nadal can be penalized by the judge for his delays on the court especially on serve.  It's never inforced though.  He is always taking his sweet ass time so he can recover fro m expending so much energy on defense.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 28, 2011)

If officials penalized everytime Nadal broke the 25 second rule he wouldn't ever win a match considering that you get one warning, after that you forfeit a point and every consequent infraction means you forfeit the game. Umpires are far too scared of actually calling him on it because the backlash would be crazy despite them actually doing their jobs properly.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 29, 2011)

But The rules aren't at fault here.. Nadal is.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

I would really love to see his reaction though if he was penalized for taking too much time.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 29, 2011)

Got a new Head Speed Pro (type of racquet Djo uses):


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

Contgratz, Lucifer.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsonga playing absolutely fantastic tennis


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsonga has the momentum, I have to do something about it or else gg me.


----------



## Bart (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, Tsonga's pretty awesome 

The way he's managed to come back is just brilliant :WOW


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2011)

The Nadal hate in this thread is ridiculous. He should be disqualified for taking too much time? Seriously? 

He works his ass off on every point.


----------



## josh101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsonga is so awesome 


lololol Failderer.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsonga played brilliant to beat Federer. Fantastic tennis


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

tsonga's ground strokes were very good indeed. i saw plenty of opportunities for federer to break serve but were squandered (as usual) by some surprisingly poor plays. fed was just a little inconsistent with his service but that was enough for tsonga to capitalize. good win for him. 

lol it's the third frenchman this year fed's lost to  

go djokovic!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

Get out of my Sight,Federer Embarrasment to Womens Tennis


----------



## Sorin (Jun 29, 2011)

What a match between Federer and Tsonga.Congrats to Tsonga.I'm sure Federer will come next year and win the Olympic games on that court.The only major title he misses  should motivate him enough.

 @ all the bashers who want to see nadal disqualified for going a few seconds over the 25 allowed.Pathetic.That's basically admiting that he's better than your favorite and all you can do is hope he'll get dsq for such reasons.

Federer himself said that it didn't bother him but it bothers his fans and that's what matters.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 29, 2011)

Uhm no. Applying the rule and following them is what Sport is. Do everything you can that is allowed by the rules. You don't follow them ? You should be penalized for it. This no matter who you are.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2011)

It's not really a major rule though. It's like minor travelling in basketball


----------



## Sorin (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you watched the match between Del Potro and Nadal? Nadal was warned by the umpire to speed up his serves.The next thing the british television did was show how much time each player takes to serve and both of them were at *26 seconds*.Forget that Del Potro didn't recieve such warning but do you honestly think that a second warrants a dsq?


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

I predicted Tsonga vs Federer would be the match to of the day.

Djoko has to take advantage of this opportunity and win Wimbledon now.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Get out of my Sight,Federer Embarrasment to Womens Tennis



This is a negworthy post, how on earth can you use Federer and womens tennis in one sentence. 

Forget Federer, you aren't even allowed to use any top 1000 player with womens tennis.

Tsonga was amazing, but Federer can only blame himself, rule no 1, hold your serve, he gave away his serve early in every set, after he won the first two. 

Nadal would have shift the momentum to himself after the third set. 

This is the difference between old Fed and current Fed, he lacks that will to be aggressive in those important moments.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

Federer or tennis or Women, what's more important 

Tsonga was tight like a Woman,in the final set,yet Federena some how still make more mistakes,and no footwork to get to his shots.and now loses his record,never been beaten from 2-0 sets up.

and Tomic chokes a break in the 3rd set against Joker,and had 0-30 in most of his services games in the 4th set.

Bunch of Chokers .


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

As long as Murray doesn't win Wimbledon,the end result doesn't really matter :33.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm rooting for either Tsonga or Murray. 

But more for Murray, it would make the battle between the 'fab four' even more intense if Murray loses the burden of having no slam of his shoulders.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 29, 2011)

Eternal sadness....

Hopefully Djo wins Wimbledon.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

The Bull with one leg solo's the fish. 

It was expected though, although I like Fish [no pun intented], he is no match against Rafa.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

oh Fedex


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

Its depesrate when you try to Serve and volley. Rafa into SF again


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

I won't be shocked at all if Murray beats Nadal next round.  His tennis on grass this year has been perfect.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe I'll just have to wait for about 18 years and return here when the Federer twins dominate the WTA.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

btw it's not a good day for Nadal fans. Fed is out, but Djoko is still there.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck Djoko.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 29, 2011)

Djo is the next savior.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

Hafa just lost the third set, a new upset?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

Not Happening. Rafa playing around,get it done in 4


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Fuck Djoko.


 
Don't hate on the savior of Tennis.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

savior my ass, there's only one destined child and he is Nadal


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Kobe said:


> savior my ass, there's only one destined child and he is Nadal


 
Nadal = Lebron. 

Nadal = Miami Heat 

Nada = Evil 

Djoko = Dirk Nowitzki 

Djoko = Dallas Mavericks 

Djoko = Good 


The world is a better a better place when Nadal is losing.


----------



## Godot (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic said:


> Nadal = Lebron.



Nadal's won grandslams.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2011)

Godot said:


> Nadal's won grandslams.





Great counter.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Godot said:


> Nadal's won grandslams.


 
yeah, but he turns into lebron whenever Djoko plays him.


----------



## Godot (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually come to think of it, the male tennis equivalent of Lebron would be Andy Murray.

And the female equivalent would be whoever's world no.1 at the time.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Poor Nadal, he's turning into Lebow.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

Why would you say that


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

maybe the fake injuries.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

His injury wasn't that serious, maybe


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic with his bandwagon skillz.  I bet he wasn't even aware of Djokovic before his winning streak


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2011)

Fake injury Rafa's Ass.
Next.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Nic with his bandwagon skillz.  I bet he wasn't even aware of Djokovic before his winning streak



This...


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Nic with his bandwagon skillz.  I bet he wasn't even aware of Djokovic before his winning streak


 
that's a good one, from the Nadal, Kobe, and Messi fan from Turkey.  You have no room to speak. 


Also i'm pretty sure i've been watching Tennis far longer than you as well.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 29, 2011)

I am surprised that Kobe is a Nadal fan.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I am surprised that Kobe is a Nadal fan.


 
what's so surprising, he only bandwagons the best players from each sport.  He only supports kobe now because he has no other choice on here.  He's probably on another forum bandwagonning Dirk.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic said:


> that's a good one, from the Nadal, Kobe, and Messi fan from Turkey.  You have no room to speak.
> 
> 
> Also i'm pretty sure i've been watching Tennis far longer than you as well.


oh how defensive you got 

Yes tell me how long have you been watching tennis 




Nic said:


> what's so surprising, he only bandwagons the best players from each sport.  He only supports kobe now because he has no other choice on here.  He's probably on another forum bandwagonning Dirk.


moron


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Kobe said:


> oh how defensive you got
> 
> Yes tell me how long have you been watching tennis
> 
> ...


 
again, ironic coming from you. 

since the mid-90s.   I suppose you could be an old-fart though and I would be wrong. 

The truth is moronic, isn't it?


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

I call bullshit  Even that was the case, I bet you were bandwagoning Agassi or Pete that time 


but I was diehard Pat Rafter fan :ho


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Kobe said:


> I call bullshit  Even that was the case, I bet you were bandwagoning Agassi or Pete that time
> 
> 
> but I was diehard Pat Rafter fan :ho


 
is that all you've got really? lol

so you were one of his fangirls.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not the one drooling over Djoko here 

and I still call bs that you're following tennis for that long


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Kobe said:


> I'm not the one drooling over Djoko here
> 
> and I still call bs that you're following tennis for that long


 
and you're drooling over Nadal's round ass and big nose. 

and what else was i suppose to watch when there was no football? Sport channels in europe or even the local ones were pretty crappy back then.   At least they still allowed us to follow RG, religiously since it was in France.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2011)

Correction: I'm wanking on his left arm, that GODLY arm :ho


dunno I'm a sports fan for more than 15 years, I used to watch everything as a kid. Started watching F1 in 97, everyone was Hakkinen fan back then because he was cool, I was Schumi fan.  then with Schumi getting trophy after trophy I switched to Alonso when he was still newbie in Minardi.. that was damn good choice :ho

I used to watch all olympics competitions as well as world championships, golden league.. football, basketball you know them already.. since '96 I've been Barcelona and Lakers fan with my uncle's influence.

it sucks that I lack knowledge on hockey, baseball and american football because they are nonexistent in Turkey but oh well :ho


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Hakinnen had  two good back to back years before he completely disappeared and Ferrari just took over and dominated the sport. 

Interestingly enough the only thing i've been watching closely as long as football and tennis, is cycling. lol


----------



## Masai (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsongaaaaaaaa!! 

One of the only guys i currently enjoy watching along with Monfils and Baghdatis.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Nic i wouldn't get so confident about Djokovic and his winning streak. 

So what if he has beaten Rafa in their last 4 meetings.Nadal still whooped his ass more times.Let's see a match at a grandslam where they are playing first to 3 not first to  2.Murray, a couple of years ago, was beating both Nadal and Federer in masters.What happened when he meet them in GS? mainly Federer? Fed demolished him.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Hey Nic i wouldn't get so confident about Djokovic and his winning streak.
> 
> So what if he has beaten Rafa in their last 4 meetings.Nadal still whooped his ass more times.Let's see a match at a grandslam where they are playing first to 3 not first to 2.Murray, a couple of years ago, was beating both Nadal and Federer in masters.What happened when he meet them in GS? mainly Federer? Fed demolished him.


 
oh i'm not super confident over it, especially not on grass, but i'm happy for a change. Tsonga worries me first, since he's been playing so well on grass.  Tsonga has beaten both Nadal and Fed on grass just this month.  Djoko could very well be upset here, same with Nadal against Murray.  Murray is just playing on a whole other level on this surface right now. 


well everyone demolishes Murray in *GS finals*, including Djoko.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic said:


> oh i'm not super confident over it, especially not on grass, but i'm happy for a change. Tsonga worries me first, since he's been playing so well on grass.  Tsonga has beaten both Nadal and Fed on grass just this month.  Djoko could very well be upset here, same with Nadal against Murray.  Murray is just playing on a whole other level on this surface right now.
> 
> 
> well everyone demolishes Murray in *GS finals*, including Djoko.



Yeah can't argue that Djokovic has the edge but winning in a GS is usually a different story.That's why i think that the odds are quite even at this moment.

About Murray,don't know he can sometimes play extraordinary but in the next minute he's rubbish.We'll see.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Yeah can't argue that Djokovic has the edge but winning in a GS is usually a different story.That's why i think that the odds are quite even at this moment.
> 
> About Murray,don't know he can sometimes play extraordinary but in the next minute he's rubbish.We'll see.


 
Either way i'm excited about Friday's semis.  If both Tsonga and Murray bring their A games, those matches are going to be great.


----------



## Sine (Jun 29, 2011)

sad day 

though i am looking forward to lisicki - sharapova tomorrow regardless. then come friday i guess i'm for novak


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsonga beat Federer?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I'm the only other Nadal fan here.

I've been a Nadal fan since he came into tennis though since he's left handed.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

fed's in decline. it's murky when he'll win his next major if at all. 

never really liked nadal but that's because he doesn't possess class and finesse the way federer does. even ferrero was more classy than rafa. but he plays absolutely well, terrifyingly even. 

it's a tough semis draw to call. but i think we'll be seeing a nadal-djoko final. 

murray-djoko will be more interesting though.


----------



## Gonder (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic said:


> I won't be shocked at all if Murray beats Nadal next round.  His tennis on grass this year has been perfect.



pefect he lost a set against Gimeno-Traver and struggled to defeat Ljubicic a guy who sucks on grass


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Gonder said:


> pefect he lost a set against Gimeno-Traver and struggled to defeat Ljubicic a guy who sucks on grass


 He won every match he's played on grass this year, that's all there is to it. 

btw, Nadal had to play a five setter against Isner on freaken clay of all places, and guess what the end result of that tournament was?   he should have taken down isner in straight sets.   Despite that Murray is 9-0 on grass this year and beat Tsonga with relative ease whom btw is in the semis and could very well beat Djoko if he brings his A game.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2011)

Tsonga is very streaky. If he continues to play like he played against Federer, he could win the whole thing


----------



## Savior (Jun 29, 2011)

Sure sucks that Rog lost.
Supporting whoever wins the Tsonga - Djoko matchup.

Will lovee to see Tsonga beat Murray in the finals.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Murray vs Tsonga is a win - win. The french and british haven't won any majors in forever. lol


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 29, 2011)

Fucking fuck Federer 

fuck this shit if Nadal wins another wimby title


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Fucking fuck Federer
> 
> fuck this shit if Nadal wins another wimby title


 
Djoko is your savior, accept him now before it's too late.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually don't mind Djoker and I like to watch him play his game is much more interesting to me than Nadal, his ability to instantly switch wings in a rally and go from defense to offense is imo as good if not better than prime Agassi. A murray-Djoker final would be good to watch.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 30, 2011)

I like watching Nadal play. Sure he's not as graceful as Federer or even Djokavic but its fun watching him run everything down and put crazy ass top spin on every shot. He seems to be in every play.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious that if Murray and Nadal both play their best then Nadal will win, but that's not really how sport works. I feel that if Murray gets through that one he'll win the whole thing, I think he's a better grass court player than Djokovic or Tsonga.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 30, 2011)

Kinda of a meh match between Lisicki and Sharipova, what happened to their serves? At least there were other reasons to watch


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 30, 2011)

I want Sharapova to win it on saturday


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 30, 2011)

Fuck this piece of shit of a game, Federer 

Lisicki  fuk u Sharapova. ,,|,,

This is not good for my mind...at all.


----------



## Haruko (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone else think it's strange that silence is required in tennis?


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2011)

Common Kvitova, don't let Screampova win it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

WHAT A AWFUL MATCH 13 DF 38 first serve in From Pova and still wins 6-4 6-3.


----------



## Nic (Jun 30, 2011)

sharapova will likely win, it's by far her best surface.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 30, 2011)

Haruko said:


> Does anyone else think it's strange that silence is required in tennis?


As opposed to sounding like someone is fucking a horse that just perphorared their colon?

But honestly I don't even hear the sounds most of the time. It's not like that fucking vuvuzela which detracts.


----------



## Reckoner (Jun 30, 2011)

:rofl @ the old man crashing out of the tournament in such fashion. 



Mei Lin said:


> WHAT A AWFUL MATCH 13 DF 38 first serve in From Pova and still wins 6-4 6-3.



The result was never in doubt. Lisicki was never going to win this match, not even with Sharapova spraying DFs left and right and gifting her points. Sharapova's serve was completely gone and at club level most of the time but what won her the match was her ROS. She had 14 winners and 5 unforced errors excluding the 13 DFs. Maria loved being served Sabine's second serves too. And let's not forget the mentality aspect today. Lisicki is a mental midget and it's no wonder she lost the first set despite leading 3-0 up. 

Anyway, I'm very excited for the final. I'm happy with whoever wins it. Both deserve it.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't give a darn about who wins in the womens final. 

I'd prefer Sharapova because she's hot.Yeah i'm shallow like that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't really care whos Win in the Womens final. its a Barking dog vs A shrieking Cow.
its all good.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 30, 2011)

difference is I'd fuck sharapova


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 30, 2011)

Pulling for Nadal to get to the final. Never liked Murray for some reason. Like both Tsonga and Djoka so don't mind whoever wins that


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 30, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> WHAT A AWFUL MATCH 13 DF 38 first serve in From Pova and still wins 6-4 6-3.



In soviet russia serve faults you. She has never had a good serve and it has only gotten worse over time. I wince every time she tosses the ball. Still she was my pick before the tourney started and she has the best ground game if she actually gets it in play. 

Looking forward to Murray choking on the big stage again. Also looking forward to Tsonga with the upset but he is probably tired after the last match.


----------



## Savior (Jul 1, 2011)

Ugh gotta wake 7 am to watch....at least I have the day off... Canada Day ftw.

Predictions :

Nadal in 3 , Djoko in 4 

Would be a pretty damn good finals considering how much fun it was to watch their matches this year....


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Murray' the key is for me to not to attack,but to play a waiting game'

so in other words hes gunna Push


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm hoping it will be Murray over Djoko for the title.  Would make for a great storyline.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 1, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> As opposed to sounding like someone is fucking a horse that just perphorared their colon?
> 
> But honestly I don't even hear the sounds most of the time. It's not like that fucking vuvuzela which detracts.



I meant the crowd basically. It's not like sounds are important in tennis

Tsonga playing a lot like he did at Queen's. I said at the time that not many other players could hang with him playing like this.


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally djoko breaks back.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Djoko is rolling


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

The savior is on fire.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn Tsonga. A couple of brilliant points in the past few games. Both players diving all over the court.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

This Tsonga guy is a ton of fun.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

LETS GO TSONGA. COME BACK. 

Fantastic hustle and court covering. Really fun to watch


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

THIS IS SO MUCH FUN


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Tsonga needs to stop with these drop shots though


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

What an unbelievable match.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Can this set never end? This is awesome


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Can this set never end? This is awesome


FOURTH SET


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

HELL YEAH. One of the best sets of tennis I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 1, 2011)

I want Tsonga to win so bad after this amazing game.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

I just want 5 sets.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Choking Joker .


----------



## Kobe (Jul 1, 2011)

Tsonga will win. 

It sucks that I won't be able to watch the rest.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

Djoker breaks early


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

WTF Tsonga


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Kobe said:


> Tsonga will win.
> 
> It sucks that I won't be able to watch the rest.






No. Tsonga still needs some work to beat Djokovic, he makes too many mistakes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Tsonga got no more energy Easy 4th set right?


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn you Tsonga, don't make this a five setter. Just accept your loss. 

Novak needs his energy if he faces Hafa in the final.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

It better be a Murray-Djoker final


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn it! I missed Japan vs Mexico! Them Japanese chicks balled! 4 - 0!


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm also rooting for Muzza. 

But Rafa is going to spoil it.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn it Tsonga your breaking my balls.


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Literally?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

4-1 no more Drama right?


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

Novak stopped messing around


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Rafa Rafa lets go beat that Mug :33


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Rafa Rafa lets go beat that Mug :33



"pusher" and now "mug" I know for sure now that you either lurk or post on MTF


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to sleep after this match.

Fuck Rafa and Murray.


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Muzza must go back to his Scottish roots, he must become William Wallace, the warrior spirit.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

come on Novak close this out!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

5-2 surely


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

YESSS 76 62 67 63 . Next.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

THE NEW WORLD #1, NOVAK DJOKOVIC!


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

NOVAK DJOKOVIC THE NEW #1 PLAYER IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome game.

Congratz to Djoka for getting Number 1 ranking. 

Hopefully the 2nd semi final is as good


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL If he lose in the final


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

we finally have a new world number 1 not named Federer or Nadal.  About damn time.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Djokovic being ranked #1 in the world is a joke... 

Sure he's had a fantastic season but he hasn't won any of the majors, watch him get schooled in the finals.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2011)

we have a new number 1 people


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Djokovic being ranked #1 in the world is a joke...
> 
> Sure he's had a fantastic season but he hasn't won any of the majors, watch him get schooled in the finals.



i guess you weren't informed when he won the australian open twice. 

derp.


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Djokovic being ranked #1 in the world is a joke...
> 
> Sure he's had a fantastic season but he hasn't won *any of the majors*, watch him get schooled in the finals.



Do you follow tennis? How is winning the AO not 'any of the majors'? 

Edit: ninja'd by James.


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Djokovic being ranked #1 in the world is a joke...
> 
> Sure he's had a fantastic season but he hasn't won any of the majors, watch him get schooled in the finals.


 
He won the Australian Open. 

He's 47-1 this year.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Like Rafa's Documentary the Spanish music.Making his opponemnet like a joke :33


----------



## Godot (Jul 1, 2011)

Brilliant match. I'm going to be watching something else now, as Murray ends up losing whenever I watch him play.



Sotei said:


> Djokovic being ranked #1 in the world is a joke...
> 
> Sure he's had a fantastic season but he hasn't won any of the majors, watch him get schooled in the finals.



What the people above me said.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Personally, I still think if Nadal beats him, Nadal should still be number 1 but whatever.

Djoka has been SICK this year.


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Personally, I still think if Nadal beats him, Nadal should still be number 1 but whatever.
> 
> Djoka has been SICK this year.


 
Major or not, Nadal has lost to Djoko 4 straight times this year, including Back to Back finals on clay in straight sets. 

He clearly deserves to be number 1.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

The AO... o.k. and what else has he won in the past couple years? Talk to me when he wins multiple majors in a year.

Look I'm not trying to take anything away from the guy but he hasn't really done shit compared to Nadal and Federer.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

It has nothing to do with "deserving" there's a system in place which determines the rankings and Novak is clearly the #1 player atm.


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Why would we waste our time talking to you? 

I'd rather watch tennis.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> The AO... o.k. and what else has he won in the past couple years? Talk to me when he wins multiple majors in a year.
> 
> Look I'm not trying to take anything away from the guy but he hasn't really done shit compared to Nadal and Federer.



What the hell do previous years have to do with THIS year and his number 1 ranking?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Nic said:


> Major or not, Nadal has lost to Djoko 4 straight times this year, including Back to Back finals on clay in straight sets.
> 
> He clearly deserves to be number 1.



I guess. I just find it weird that Nadal can win the tourny and lose his number 1 ranking.

Winning Wimbeldon too.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2011)

ignore sotei he's clearly not learned on tennis. 

anyway. for this wimby's semis 

head - 1
babolat - 0 

 

let's see how this turns out after rafa and andy's match.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> What the hell do previous years have to do with THIS year and his number 1 ranking?



It has everything to do with THIS year! The guy is over rated. I'll give him his due respect IF he wins this final, THIS year.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *ignore sotei he's clearly not learned on tennis. *
> 
> anyway. for this wimby's semis
> 
> ...






I'll admit I don't follow Tennis as closely as I should(I grew up watching). Still though, Djokovic is an amazing player but he still hasn't impressed me enough for me to respect his #1 ranking.


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I guess. I just find it weird that Nadal can win the tourny and lose his number 1 ranking.
> 
> Winning Wimbeldon too.


 
I don't see anything wrong with this. Djokovic clearly earned far more points with his 7 straight tournaments wins to begin the year. Rafa is now defending his points that he won in last year's wimbledon. On the other hand Djokovic, has already improved from last year in reaching the finals of wimbledon so naturally he is going to pick up points. 

You really can only blame nadal for his shitty performance at AO and losing to Djokovic in 4 straight tourneys for losing is number 1 ranking.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Nic said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this. Djokovic clearly earned far more points with his 7 straight tournaments wins to begin the year. Rafa is now defending his points that he won in last year's wimbledon. On the other hand Djokovic, has already improved from last year in reaching the finals of wimbledon so naturally he is going to pick up points.
> 
> *You really can only blame nadal for his shitty performance at AO and losing to Djokovic in 4 straight tourneys for losing is number 1 ranking. *



Nope, you can't but clearly, he's over rated.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Should have been Break Point. British Linesmen


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I'll admit I don't follow Tennis as closely as I should(I grew up watching). Still though, Djokovic is an amazing player but he still hasn't impressed me enough for me to respect his #1 ranking.



lol if 41 straight wins in a single season (1 shy of john mcenroe's open era record of 42) and holding the record of being the fastest clincher for a spot in the world tour finals, among other achievements, don't impress you enough, then you're being unreasonable.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2011)

The only ting Djokovic is over is 9000 [and Nadal]


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> lol if 41 straight wins in a single season (1 shy of john mcenroe's open era record of 42) and holding the record of being the fastest clincher for a spot in the world tour finals, among other achievements, don't impress you enough, then you're being unreasonable.



The only thing that impresses me is tourney finals wins. I'm impressed by individual matches no doubt, cause there's been plenty of players with great skill but at the end of the day, show me that trophy case. Wins don't mean shit, streaks don't mean shit, hardware is all that matters.

Djokovic could go on to be the greatest player in wins but who's really gonna care if all he has to show for it is, 2 AO championships to his name.

Rod Laver is arguably the greatest player to ever play the game but no one really talks about him... why? Trophies, he doesn't have enough.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

Sotei said:


> The only thing that impresses me is tourney finals wins. I'm impressed by individual matches no doubt, cause there's been plenty of players with great skill but at the end of the day, show me that trophy case. Wins don't mean shit, streaks don't mean shit, hardware is all that matters.
> 
> Djokovic could go on to be the greatest player in wins but who's really gonna care if all he has to show for it is, 2 AO championships to his name.
> 
> Rod Laver is arguably the greatest player to ever play the game but no one really talks about him... why? Trophies, he doesn't have enough.



 dude just stop it's becoming apparent your full of shit and Laver is ALWAYS discussed whenever the greats are brought up he won the calendar slam TWICE, the upper echelon of tennis greats is always considered to be Fed, Borg,Sampras and Laver. 

As for Djokovic he has 7 tournament wins this year including beating nadal twice on clay in one season a feat no one has accomplished since 2004.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> dude just stop it's becoming apparent your full of shit and Laver is ALWAYS discussed whenever the greats are brought up he won the calendar slam TWICE, the upper echelon of tennis greats is always considered to be Fed, Borg,Sampras and Laver.
> 
> As for Djokovic he has 7 tournament wins this year including beating nadal twice on clay in one season a feat no one has accomplished since 2004.




Dude don't try to talk to me about what Laver accomplished I know what he did, I consider him the greatest ever but when we look at the major titles he only has 11. Sure, sure, open era what ever, cause I know you'll bring that up. Lot's of people overlook him though, Tennis enthusiast obviously wouldn't but you get my point.

As for Djokovic, he's only won 2 AOs. What other major has he won? I could care less about minor tourneys around the world, them shits don't matter in the grand scheme of things. 

Nobody is going to talk about the Barcelona Open and all those other minor tournaments to show how great a player was/is. I'm not saying those tourneys aren't important or less entertaining but they are not used as a resume for greatness.


----------



## Haruko (Jul 1, 2011)

SET POINTS


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

5-7 The hell.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Murray looking mighty confident.


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

Go Murray.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Murray! ... how you gonna send that one long?


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

Murray doing what he does best, choking.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Oof! Murray not looking good anymore. Nadal, let's do it homes! FOR THE MOTHERLAND!!!


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

omg Murray is playing so badly.  He's hitting everything in the net. lol  Nadal doesn't even have to do anything.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2011)

dismal last 7 games by murray. it's like he lost the energy to keep on par with nadal. it's not surprising with murray's constant inconsistency.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 1, 2011)

Supposedly Murray is injured or something. I like Murray so I'm going to feel bad for him if he loses but I'd feel worse if he makes it to the finals and loses... again.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 1, 2011)

Murray's getting dismantled.


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Murray is UNDER PRESSURE.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWdLt3Afjrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 1, 2011)

It's over, it got pretty interesting near the end but Nadal really is another class of player.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

RAFA . Go for that 11th slam


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 1, 2011)

Nadal will have trouble against Djokovic, Djokovic is playing excellent. That should be one hell of a final on Sunday


----------



## Godot (Jul 1, 2011)

God the final is gonna be amazing. I haven't been this hyped since that Rafa/Fed final.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

Save Tennis Novak


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 1, 2011)

I despise Novak's serve. He spends 5 mins on every damn serve, I mean for gods sake just hit the damn ball. No wonder he keeps on winning matches because he annoys any players he faces by destroying any rhytme they have on his serve.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2011)

Well good thing Nadal has to face him. Karma is a bitch like they say.


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I despise Novak's serve. He spends 5 mins on every damn serve, I mean for gods sake just hit the damn ball. No wonder he keeps on winning matches because he annoys any players he faces by destroying any rhytme they have on his serve.



Same thing can be said about his opponent. 

No matter what, even if it's a straight win for Rafa it's going to be a loooooooooong match. Because both spend lots of time when they serve.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I despise Novak's serve. He spends 5 mins on every damn serve, I mean for gods sake just hit the damn ball. No wonder he keeps on winning matches because he annoys any players he faces by destroying any rhytme they have on his serve.



a fan of Nadal complaining about other players taking too long?  now I've seen it all


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2011)

I noticed that Novak was taking forever taking his serve today and the first thing I thought of Nadal Yeah, it'll be a long match.


----------



## Sin (Jul 1, 2011)

Del Potro will surpass them both next year, but for now, Djoko will take down the pretty boy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

I likw how this is going,than hopefully Sunday Rafa bitch slap every single one you


----------



## Savior (Jul 1, 2011)

I found it hillarious in the preview both Patrick McEnroe and Brad Gilbert gave way more ticks towards Nadal  for his strength and yet went ahead and still picked Murray to win saying they chose him at the start of the tourney.

Won't they ever stop overhyping Murray and calling it the big 4 when the other 3 are in a different class and actually show up in the big matches in the majors..

Besides the U.S open against Nadal when else has he even beaten one of them in a grand slam.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 1, 2011)

Fed fans still posting in this thread, thought Fed was out.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 1, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> a fan of Nadal complaining about other players taking too long?  now I've seen it all



Yeah... Nadals serves are normal in comparison to Novaks and Nadals aren't even that bad. Nadals are occasionally a bit slow but Novaks are always ridiculously slow. Some players like to take a bit longer on certain serves but just Novak takes the cake.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> Del Potro will surpass them both next year, but for now, Djoko will take down the *pretty boy*.



Rafa's pretty ugly...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2011)

Shakira said fk u jealous tards


----------



## Haruko (Jul 1, 2011)

Savior said:


> I found it hillarious in the preview both Patrick McEnroe and Brad Gilbert gave way more ticks towards Nadal  for his strength and yet went ahead and still picked Murray to win saying they chose him at the start of the tourney.
> 
> Won't they ever stop overhyping Murray and calling it the big 4 when the other 3 are in a different class and actually show up in the big matches in the majors..
> 
> Besides the U.S open against Nadal when else has he even beaten one of them in a grand slam.



Nadal is the only one he ever gets to play, but he beat him at Australia too.


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2011)

World number 1 Djokovic vs World number 2 Nadal this sunday.  I love that sound.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys it might be crazy, but what are the chances of me becoming pro... By pro I mean be like top 1000 in the world or something if at 19 I train for 5 hours a day?


----------



## Savior (Jul 2, 2011)

Haruko said:


> Nadal is the only one he ever gets to play, but he beat him at Australia too.



Well he's lost to Fed and Novak in finals as well if I remember?
I mean I've seen him play well and win tournaments by beating the big 3....but the Rogers Cup etc doesn't compare to a grandslam.

I wish DelPotro hadn't gotten injured ....he was playing so well back when he won the U.S open....I really expected him to be competing for multiple slams.
The way he destroyed Nadal in the semis was amazing to watch.


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2011)

who needs Delpo when the Djoko is there to save Tennis?


----------



## Savior (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah he really didn't save us at the French Open did he.


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2011)

He simply didn't want to demoralize Nadal even further.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2011)

Savior said:


> Well he's lost to Fed and Novak in finals as well if I remember?
> I mean I've seen him play well and win tournaments by beating the big 3....but the Rogers Cup etc doesn't compare to a grandslam.
> 
> I wish DelPotro hadn't gotten injured ....he was playing so well back when he won the U.S open....I really expected him to be competing for multiple slams.
> The way he destroyed Nadal in the semis was amazing to watch.



Someone talked about Murray being like Lebron and not having the killer winning gene in grand slam finals. IIRC, he was ripped apart by Federer and lost quite easily to Djoko


----------



## Federer (Jul 2, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Guys it might be crazy, but what are the chances of me becoming pro... By pro I mean be like top 1000 in the world or something if at 19 I train for 5 hours a day?



Very slim. 

Have you played tennis before? And how is your fitness? It takes not only talent, but lots of hard work and practise to reach a certain level. 

It's not suprising that almost all the pro's started before they hit the age of 10, they went the special tennis academies in the summer or for a whole year and stuff and learned from the former pro's and shit. 

I think it's too late, like with everything, think about acting, singing and other sports, you need to start early, learn the basics and improve from then onwards.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 2, 2011)

Nic said:


> who needs Delpo when the Djoko is there to save Tennis?



don,t forget djoker has never beaten nadal in best of 5 sets in a grand slam


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2011)

Djoko never went 47-1 in his career before either. 

Nadal really needs to win it though considering this is Djoko's worst surface.  If he doesn't Djoko is likely to stay number 1 for quite some time.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 2, 2011)

What i find interesting is that Djokovic had more difficulties with Nadal in Miami and Indian Wells on hard(both matches won in 3 sets) than on clay(straight set wins).


----------



## Gonder (Jul 2, 2011)

Nic said:


> Djoko never went 47-1 in his career before either.
> 
> Nadal really needs to win it though considering this is Djoko's worst surface.  If he doesn't Djoko is likely to stay number 1 for quite some time.



and he will win it since his better player then djoker when playing in best 5 sets  

nadal even beaten djoker on his worst surface in us open


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorin said:


> What i find interesting is that Djokovic had more difficulties with Nadal in Miami and Indian Wells on hard(both matches won in 3 sets) than on clay(straight set wins).


yeah i don't quite get it either.  Especially the win in Madrid.  I think lingering effects from how djoko won in Miami might have played a part.  


Gonder said:


> and he will win it since his better player then djoker when playing in best 5 sets
> 
> nadal even beaten djoker on his worst surface in us open



comparing Djoker of last year to this year?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2011)

Djoker gonna fail like the Lakers, Nic


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> Very slim.
> 
> Have you played tennis before? And how is your fitness? It takes not only talent, but lots of hard work and practise to reach a certain level.
> 
> ...



Word, I'm pretty damn fit and I started a year ago. Still pretty disappointing though, I just got into the sport but am now spending ridiculous amounts of time perfecting my game. 

I know your right though, I got a coach and stuff but i assume I can be a coach at best. Thanks for the advice manz.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2011)

Becoming a professional athelete requires a lot of luck. You have to born wiht a bit of skill, have facilities avaliable, have exposure to facilities and then the drive to be great.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 2, 2011)

As long as you have the will, anything can happen. Now go watch Rudy


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 2, 2011)

Dunno bout u guys but im enjoying the Kvitova v Sharapova match more then the Murray v Nadal match yesterday


----------



## Savior (Jul 2, 2011)

Gratz to Kvitova .
Preferred her over Sharapova and her annoying screaming.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 2, 2011)

Kvitova was the better player by a mile.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 2, 2011)

Meh don't care.Would have preferred Sharapova but i'm not bothered by Kvitova winning it.She deserved it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2011)

Kvitova best player I have seen in a while..Sharapova allways dissapoints.She'll never win a slam again.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanted pova to win


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2011)

Sharapova's serve is just awful.  I'm surprised she even got to the finals with it.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 2, 2011)

Kvitova, Scream Killer


----------



## Federer (Jul 2, 2011)

How awkward would have been if Sharapova actually won? 

A player with basically no serve to win Wimbledon? One would question the level of WTA even further if she won. 

Boy am I glad that Kvitova won, Navratilova was also very happy for her.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> How awkward would have been if Sharapova actually won?
> 
> A player with basically no serve to win Wimbledon? One would question the level of WTA even further if she won.
> 
> Boy am I glad that Kvitova won, Navratilova was also very happy for her.



considering wimbledon is nothing more than green clay now it wouldn't have been very surprising for a no serve player to win.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 2, 2011)

Nic said:


> yeah i don't quite get it either.  Especially the win in Madrid.  I think lingering effects from how djoko won in Miami might have played a part.
> 
> 
> comparing Djoker of last year to this year?



get beaten by fed in semi final in paris and  almost got tooken to 5 sets by a rookie tomic are say djoker is back to his old self and soon nadal going to whoop that ass


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2011)

Gonder said:


> get beaten by fed in semi final in paris and almost got tooken to 5 sets by a rookie tomic are say *djoker is back to his old self* and soon nadal going to whoop that ass



using rookies is a moot point considering how talented an 18 year old must be to reach the quarters of this tournament. 

 well if that was true he wouldn't be in the finals of Wimbledon then.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 2, 2011)

Wimbledon has the exact same surface since 2002.Guess Federer only won because grass is green clay right?


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Wimbledon has the exact same surface since 2002.Guess Federer only won because grass is green clay right?



watch some highlights of Federer vs Rodick in 04/05 and then watch this wimbledon and tell me with a straight face that the speed of the courts is the same even Nadal has said that in the second week the courts play like clay courts these days and Ljubicic after playing Murray said that centre court was "the slowest court in the world".

 As for Federer he can play and win on any surface whether it be super fast, normal, slow as long as the bounce is low or medium. The reason Nadal owns Fed on clay isn't because it's slow but rather because the bounce on clay is higher.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 2, 2011)

Outta curiousity, what do you think the greatest matches of the 2000-now time period are? Federer - Nadal at Wimbeldon twice and Australian Open have to up there I think.

@ Newbologist, Nadal has shown the same thing by winning every major as well


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 2, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Outta curiousity, what do you think the greatest matches of the 2000-now time period are? Federer - Nadal at Wimbeldon twice and Australian Open have to up there I think.
> 
> @ Newbologist, Nadal has shown the same thing by winning every major as well



Federer-Safin 2005 AO semi-final, even though Roger lost it was peak safin vs peak Federer the most amazing tennis match I have ever seen in terms of shot making.

I never said Nadal hasn't shown it but it's pretty much proven that Nadal does struggle on faster courts which is part of the reason why he only has 2 HC grandslams and has yet to win a WTF which is played on the fastest court currently.


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 2, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Kvitova best player I have seen in a while..Sharapova allways dissapoints.She'll never win a slam again.





Mei Lin said:


> I don't really care whos Win in the Womens final. its a Barking dog vs A shrieking Cow.
> its all good.



I thought you didn't care about the final or either ladies.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Marat Safin vs Feder in the Semis of AO is the best match i've ever seen in terms of quality. Safin played out of his mind that match. This was also during the period where Federer was thought to be invincible.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 3, 2011)

Come on Djo, you can do this. 

The balance of the universe depends on it.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree the whole universe needs you to root out the evil tomorrow, Djoko.


----------



## Savior (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd say Novak is the slight favourite in my eyes...given how well he's played against Nadal this year...sure hope he can pull it off.

As a Fed fan I don't want Nadal getting so close to his grand slam total this soon...he has so many years left...all the ppl saying he was gonna get burnt out and wiped out by injuries cuz he plays so hard seem to be wrong.

Sure hope it's a really good match. Wouldn't mind a 5 setter with the 2 best players in tennis right now.

Nole wins and proves he is definitely the No1....Nadal wins and people won't really care that he is no 2 with 2 out of the 3 grand slams this year.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> Marat Safin vs Feder in the Semis of AO is the best match i've ever seen in terms of quality. Safin played out of his mind that match. This was also during the period where Federer was thought to be invincible.



Hmm. 

Better than the Nadal vs Federer Wimbeldon final which is usually regarded is one of the best ever? 


One of my favorite matches was Verdasco vs Nadal in the Australian Open 2 years back. Maybe, the most impressive display of shots I've ever seen by Verdasco and Nadal just desperately chasing them down.

And then Nadal beat Federer in 5 sets the very next day with Federer crying.

I think that cemented my Nadal love.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Better than the Nadal vs Federer Wimbeldon final which is usually regarded is one of the best ever?
> 
> ...



yes it was the best quality of live tennis i've ever seen on a tennis court.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Tsonga-Djoko - Match of the decade


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

It had some entertaining points i'll admit, but it lacked a fifth set.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Outta curiousity, what do you think the greatest matches of the 2000-now time period are? Federer - Nadal at Wimbeldon twice and Australian Open have to up there I think



wimbledon 2008


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal - Verdasco AO semi final
Del Potro - Nadal [it was epic because Del Potro was owning Rafa so hard, in his own game ]
Roddick - Younes El Aynaoui  [When Roddick still had a forehand, crazy match]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMcyFPA7q88[/YOUTUBE]

Federer - Roddick [Wimbledon final 2009]
Isner - Mahut [not because of the quality, but because it took so damn long ]


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't really enjoy Federer-Roddick on 09. Sure it was long and epic. But it wasn't the same level in terms of quality IMO.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Well yeah, it wasn't an epic baseline bashing tennis match, but it was a high quality match with two players hitting one ace or serve and volley after another. 

I was yelling at Andy to quit the match, I wanted Rog to break Sampras' record and when he actually lost the match, I felt terrible, he really gave his all, that match.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> watch some highlights of Federer vs Rodick in 04/05 and then watch this wimbledon and tell me with a straight face that the speed of the courts is the same even Nadal has said that in the second week the courts play like clay courts these days and Ljubicic after playing Murray said that centre court was "the slowest court in the world".
> 
> As for Federer he can play and win on any surface whether it be super fast, normal, slow as long as the bounce is low or medium. The reason Nadal owns Fed on clay isn't because it's slow but rather because *the bounce on clay is higher.*



Looks can be deceiving.Fact is, the surface in 2011 is the same surface used in 2002.The same composition.

Maybe it's slower in the last days of the second week because the intensity at which the game is played, nowadays, is higher.But you cannot blame the organizers or anyone for that.It's just how tennis evolved.At the beginning of the tournament the grass is as fast as 9 years ago.

Bolded part you just contradicted yourself.You just pointed out the difference between clay and grass.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Final. Djokovic vs Nadal, ladies and gentleman... this one could be an epic match, one for the ages.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal is serving well. I'm not liking that.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Nic, why do you hate Nadal?


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't hate Nadal, i simply don't like his style of play.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal is getting 90% of his first serves in......


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal needs to change something.He's never going to win a baseline battle with Djokovic from now on.He needs to spice things up a bit which unfortunately he can't do very well.Add to the fact that Djokovic has the mental edge this could probably end in 3 sets, 4 at max.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

not sure why you are worried?  The way nadal is seving Djoko won't get a break.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

I wouldn't say Djokovic has the mental edge, he's never beaten Nadal in a majors final.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal pretty much always has the mental edge, lol.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes but you don't need a break to win a set.Tiebreak. 

No seriously, he can't maintain this rtyhm for 3,4 or 5 sets.Nobody can tbh.

@ Dracule Mihawk not this year and not against Djokovic.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

They are basically equal on points won.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

And bam set.

Hate to be right but....

Incoming straight set wins.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Yes but you don't need a break to win a set.Tiebreak.
> 
> No seriously, he can't maintain this rtyhm for 3,4 or 5 sets.Nobody can tbh.
> 
> @ Dracule Mihawk not this year and not against Djokovic.



Djokavic won in minor tournys. 

Despite not playing well at all, Nadal won the French Open and beat Federer who was playing brilliant.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Good start djoko. Take advantage of all opportunities.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> And bam set.
> 
> *Hate to be right but....*




 Why would you hate to be right? You need to rejoice in your correctness.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> And bam set.
> 
> Hate to be right but....
> 
> Incoming straight set wins.



Nadal is a fighter you know this.  He has won 20 straight matches here.  There is no way djoko is going to have it easy.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Why would you hate to be right? You need to rejoice in your correctness.



I'm a fan of Nadal and would have liked if my prediction about this match was wrong.

@Nic Yes he's a fighter but Djokovic is a better fighter.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Damn Nadal... missed that.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Djoko is playing great. Really great.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Fantastic point.

Djokovic simply can't lose this.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

C'mon Nadal!!! FOR THE MOTHERLAND!!!!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Jesus Djoka. Playing out of this world.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Fantastic point.
> 
> Djokovic simply can't lose this.


DON'T JINX HIM.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

.....

cmon Rafa.. you need to show the resistance.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

Fucking hell, Djokovic is fucking killing it. The guy is so fucking fast around the court, that drop shot that he did against Nadal was just awesome, this guy is amazing. It really might be his time but im not gonna rule Nadal out just yet. 

Both have excellent fitness.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> DON'T JINX HIM.


WAY TO GO SORIN


----------



## Il Diavolo (Jul 3, 2011)

Djokovic is doing great, Nadal got lucky here.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm disappointed.Nadal hasn't learned shit from his 4 consecutive loses against Djokovic this year.He can't win in a baseline fight where both of them hit the hardest they can.Djokovic has a fantastic backhand while his is average at best.

Meh he probably can't play very differently.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> DON'T JINX HIM.





Sin said:


> WAY TO GO SORIN



One point doesn't matter. 

Djokovic is killing Nadal at this moment.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Djokovic is just way to focused. He's like Dirk out there, he isn't going to be denied.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal > Federer > Djokavic > Nadal

I blame Tsonga for Nadal losing up till now.

I still have faith in Nadal coming back


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nadal > Federer > Djokavic > Nadal
> 
> I blame Tsonga for Nadal losing up till now.
> 
> I still have faith in Nadal coming back


Can you imagine if we'd gotten Nadal-Djoko on clay?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

Oooo its got very interesting now...nadal is being outplayed by Djokovic now. Set point for Djokovic and its his serve. 

Edit - Ace 

Gonna be fun to see what Nadal can do when he's 2 sets down.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Rape. 

.....

This is getting ugly.I just hope Nadal used lube before this match.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

Djoko officially 2 sets up now....

I don't kno what nadal can do now.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Common Djoko  

For all those who hate Nadal!


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you guys see that ball boy highlight! Holy shit, that ball grab was masterfully done.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

vamos nadal?


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal quit on the last couple games of that last set. He should play a lot better this one.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

If Djoko wins here I hope even nadal fans can say he got outplayed by a better player in this final.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal never won a GS final with losing the first two sets. 

Now I hope it remains that way.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Getting to serve first should help out Nadal in this set.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh shit, here comes Nadal


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Djoko fuck yeah.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

NADAL. LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Relaxed Djokovic is relaxed.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

see, told you it wouldn't be easy.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal has awakened.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2011)

Now,some serious shit is about to go down.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

He won't win in 3 sets.He'll win in 4.Besides the only reason Nadal's still in this game is because Djokovic decided to admire Button's girlfriend.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Djoka looks shaken.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Djoko just toyed with Nadal.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking great so far in 3rd set. 4th set will determine everything, if Djokovic loses it, Nadal will be the champs.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Not true. He would have to win the fifth set. 

Come on Djoko.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

djokovic  


he's fucked now Nadal is pumped.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Match is looking really different right now


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2011)

Come on Đole.Show me you are the man worth of my sig.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE HEART OF A CHAMPION


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE HEART OF A CHAMPION



SO TRUE. NEXT SET GONNA BE 6-0 FOR NOLE.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

PARA LA MADRE PATRIA!!!!


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

oh piss off you hawkeye it was IN


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

1-0 already. 

Oh come on Nadal is taking forzever to serve. 

Djokovic dominating. 

Arf.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal you dumbass.you can't win if you miss chances like that.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Serve already. 

BASED DJOKOVIC. 

And 2-0.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

It's over.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

2-0.. My 6-0 Prediction gonna come true. 

Dat serve. :33

30-15.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE HEART OF A CHAMPION


Is what Djoko will say to World #2 Nadal after he finishes him off


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Aw come on Nole.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

YESSS 3 TIMES ALREADY GOD WANTS NADAL TO WIN


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

That's not Kobe wish.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Come on Nadal. COME ON


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Dat awful serve. :33

You can't win wimbledon with an awful serve.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Wtf Djoko, don't go back to being like shit.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

YEEEEEES. 

NOOOOOO.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2011)

watching Nadal lose makes my dick hard


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> watching Nadal lose makes my dick hard



Well better take advantage of your hard dick quickly 

cauz Nadal is BACK to winning


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Like that Djokovic. :33

Oh Yes.

Nole. 

Yes.

And GAME DJOKOVIC.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Nole's girlfriend is hot.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

come on Novak end this in 4, Nadal isn't losing a 5 setter


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2011)

I concur


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Just 3 more game. 

Win this one. Then yours. Give up one to Nadal. Then win on your serve. 

Serve already. 

Like this. 

Damn stream freeezing like this.

Serve already. Beautiful rally.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal serving really well right now


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Not as planned.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sabine Lisicki. 

Nole looks in control.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Blank game ? Blank game. 

Now the break.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

good hold there


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh yes. 15-0.

30-0. Another blank game ? 

40 MOTHERFUCKING TO 0.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

COME ON NOVAK!!!


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2011)

Damn Djok...Nadal is falling apart


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

THE END.

That's all folks. *porky pig voice*


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

YESSSS NOW SERVE FOR IT YOU CHAMP!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

YESSS!!!

FINISH HIM DJOKO.

FINISH HIM.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

FORZA NOLE. Dat rally.

MOTGHERFUCKIIIIING GAME.


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2011)

It's over now


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

DJOKOVIC WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT. 

What the fuck crumbling undfer the pressure ?

Here we go.

I want an ace. 

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.

For Fuck sake.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Nadal keeps fucking up on some easy shots. Damn.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES COME ON END IT NOOOOOOOW.

DJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKOVIC. 

HE DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!

He FUcking did IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2011)

Come on,come on,come ooon..

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.

FABUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULOUS.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

GG.

Nadal was outplayed by Djokavic. The first two sets by Djokavic were unreal.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats Novak Djokovic, magnificent game sir.


----------



## little nin (Jul 3, 2011)

Some great Tennis today, blew me away! 

Sad for Nadal, I wanted him to win but oh well. Djok was too much


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

in your FACE nadal!


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

The end of a player. The end of Nadal. 

Beginning of a new era.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 3, 2011)

well deserved.

GG.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 3, 2011)

He ate the grass


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

damn those first two sets were unbelievable!


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

One more to go Novak


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

fuck yes Tennis is saved!!!!


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

HEY NADAL


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great win by Djokovic, unless he gets injured he's basically guarranteed to finish 1st at the end of the year.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Question... why the Nadal hate? And when did this Djokovic nut hugging start? Seems pretty pathetic to me since tennis players are some classy people for fans to actually be hating on a player.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Who's hating on Nadal ? 

Though the guy is quite a sore. If not for him Federer would have 5 more titles by now.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

No one beats the Djoker 17 times. 

The Djomolition man completed mission 'destroy Rafalito'.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

i hope they'll reshow the match.  I missed the first two sets live, had to use gamecast.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

> Question... why the Nadal hate?



Have you seen his face?

It's very punchable.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Just accept Djoker as your lord and saviour,

Considering how often Nadal scratches his arse I wonder if anyone has ever refused to shake his hand postmatch.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 3, 2011)

Djokovic 

A most amazing first two sets, I'll admit I got nervous in the third but he played great when he needed to.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Have you seen his face?
> 
> It's very punchable.



There's a bit of this too. :33


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Gotta win the US Open now Novak, so you can get the career Grand Slam nice and easy next season.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sotei said:


> Question... why the Nadal hate? And when did this Djokovic nut hugging start? Seems pretty pathetic to me since tennis players are some classy people for fans to actually be hating on a player.


 
It's really simple though.  Nadal has owned tennis the previous three years when he was healthy and on the court.  With Federer getting older and fading as tennis fans you want someone to rise up and challenge Nadal.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations Novak.You're truly the best by some margin.Fully deserved win.

On one hand i'm sad that Nadal hasn't learned shit from his previous encounters with Djokovic.On the other he is probably just too limited at this point to do more.Hopefully he'll change something.

I don't see any adversary capable of beating Nole on the hards of US Open or any future tournament for that matter outside a motivated and fully fit Federer or a peak Del Potro.

Editidn't you know Sotei? This is like the Roger Federer FC.Everyone but 3 or 4 posters are bitter fed tards.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

the mikes are fucked up


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

... the hate is pretty pathetic really. The face talk is straight up bullshit, he has a normal face. Just admit it's straight up hate, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Novak only has 1 or 2 more years until...



But for now, go Novak!!


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Novak only has 1 or 2 more years until...
> 
> 
> 
> But for now, go Novak!!


 
I would love for Del Potro to reach his 2009 form.  We need more guys to compete for majors.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope Nadal comes back in the US Open and challenges Djoka


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sotei said:


> ... the hate is pretty pathetic really. The face talk is straight up bullshit, he has a normal face. Just admit it's straight up hate, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Djoko get cocky, you are the best player in the world.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

In summary of Novak's speech:

The Australian Open is worth shit to him.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

nic how can you miss the first two sets??? they were the best of the match.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

I've never hated anyone in tennis and I was an Agassi fanboy growing up, never hated Pete, the man was always classy. This is the first time I see people hating on a tennis player hence why I think it's pathetic.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> nic how can you miss the first two sets??? they were the best of the match.


 
I wasn't home.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

world number 1 plus winning wimbledon. what an amazing weekend for novak. deserves every bit of it. 

i still can't believe he lost to federer but it's federer so it was ok


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

How weird would it be if Djoko becomes the third man in this era to win all four majors? 

So much for the whole 'weak era' crap some fans and critics talk about if it happens. Novak already reached the USO final twice, he's more than ready to win it and might do it as well at the FO.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> How weird would it be if Djoko becomes the third man in this era to win all four majors?
> 
> So much for the whole 'weak era' crap some fans and critics talk about if it happens. Novak already reached the USO final twice, he's more than ready to win it and might do it as well at the FO.


He woulda beaten Nadal this year at the FO if stupid Fed hadn't gotten in the way


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I've never hated anyone in tennis and I was an Agassi fanboy growing up, never hated Pete, the man was always classy. This is the first time I see people hating on a tennis player hence why I think it's pathetic.



mostly hating on the fans though. especially the uber wanking and the unrealistic comments and all that shit. 

this goes to federer fans too but i see more humble fed fans than rafa fans.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I've never hated anyone in tennis and I was an Agassi fanboy growing up, never hated Pete, the man was always classy. This is the first time I see people hating on a tennis player hence why I think it's pathetic.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

It's gonna be an interesting finish to this year and next year, Novak is the clear number 1 but you have Rafa, Fed, Murray all there as well and Delpo coming back into form every tournament is wide open.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 3, 2011)

Djoko  raped.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how would Federer and Murray have played against Djokovic?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how would Federer and Murray have played against Djokovic?



not nearly as well. rafa was the best player to oppose novak without a doubt.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Murray would have stayed home and beat Djokovic with Top spin on his playstation 3. 

Federer would have varied a lot, never give Djokovic a rhythm and he might have pulled it against Djokovic, who was nervous at times, but he also could have lost against him.

A 'what if' situation is just too tought to call.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Well Federer plays Djoko a little better than Nadal so he might have made it closer although i still think Djoko would have won.  Murray would have probably lost in 3 sets.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> mostly hating on the fans though. especially the uber wanking and the unrealistic comments and all that shit.
> 
> this goes to federer fans too but i see more humble fed fans than rafa fans.





I can understand the fans being jerk offs, I feel you on that, the hate makes more sense if it's directed more at the fans.


I'm just a tennis fan, a fan of great tennis, some players I like more then others but I don't hate of them. I'm happy for Djokovic, I can now acknowledge him as the number 1 in the world.


----------



## Felt (Jul 3, 2011)

Does Murray really have any right to be in the "big 4" anymore?


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> How weird would it be if Djoko becomes the third man in this era to win all four majors?
> 
> So much for the whole 'weak era' crap some fans and critics talk about if it happens. Novak already reached the USO final twice, he's more than ready to win it and might do it as well at the FO.


 
well it's definitely possible now that he got his worst surface out of the way.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think no one has given Nadal a run for his money when it comes to baseline rallies like Novak did today, totally dominated.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Does Murray really have any right to be in the "big 4" anymore?


 
well i'm not sure there's a big anything right now.  Novak has lost only once and the next guy in the rankings has lost 7 times this year.  Although, yes in terms of pedigree, Murray doesn't belong with the other three at all as of this moment.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Does Murray really have any right to be in the "big 4" anymore?



Well, was he ever in the 'big four'?

He ended at the no. 4 for several consecutive years, S?derling took the no. 4 for a while, but he came back. 

The other three have GS, Murray doesn't, Del Potro does, so if he keeps getting better he might take over that no. 4 and then we can speak about the 'fab four'.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Does Murray really have any right to be in the "big 4" anymore?


lol, not really. but better him than Soderling.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

Just a question, people say even if Nadal won against Djokovic, Djokovic would be #1 player in the world on monday, why is that? Wouldn't Djoko be #2 if he lost?


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Del Potro will probably finish fourth at the end of the year.


----------



## Felt (Jul 3, 2011)

The media (maybe it's just the British media) often call them the "big four".


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> mostly hating on the fans though. especially the uber wanking and the unrealistic comments and all that shit.
> 
> this goes to federer fans too but i see more humble fed fans than rafa fans.



The amount of Nadal fans is pretty low compared to Fed fans.On this site and in general.How did you came up with uber wanking and unrealistic comments when most of the people here support Federer?I've barely even seen vocal Nadal fans around here.3 or 4 max.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Just a question, people say even if Nadal won against Djokovic, Djokovic would be #1 player in the world on monday, why is that? Wouldn't Djoko be #2 if he lost?


 
no, in tennis you accumulate points throughout the last 12 months. Meaning that Nadal had 2000pts on his rankings that he had to defend from his win in Wimbledon victory of last year, which means that if he had won Wimbledon this year, he would have simply defended the points he had won and not gained any. On the other hand, Djokovic lost in the semis last year and had far less points to defend and thus when he reached the finals not only did he defend his points from the previous year but he also gained points from reaching the last round/finals.


----------



## Sotei (Jul 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Just a question, people say even if Nadal won against Djokovic, Djokovic would be #1 player in the world on monday, why is that? Wouldn't Djoko be #2 if he lost?




Points. I never really pay attention to the points and the break down of them but yeah, points. Someone should be able to explain it to you better.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

i think del potro is more deserving of the number 4 spot. murray is just way too inconsistent and mentally unstable. once he loses momentum the errors come like a hurricane.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2011)

Ramona said:


> The media (maybe it's just the British media) often call them the "big four".



I'm pretty sure that the media here in the States call them the Big 4 as well.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Just a question, people say even if Nadal won against Djokovic, Djokovic would be #1 player in the world on monday, why is that? Wouldn't Djoko be #2 if he lost?



Rafa won Wimbledon last year, he was defending not only his title but also the points he won last year. Djokovic reached the SF last year, so he had already gained tremendous points by reaching the final this year. 

It makes actually perfect sense, you need to defend your titles or reach or improve your results, reach the 4th round next year if you reached the 3rd round this year.

Read this:


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah the point system is pretty logical.Still i'd prefer if the ranking would begin at the begining of the each year.I think that would be the most accurate ranking system.Djokovic would have been the number 1 long before this year's wimbledon.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Ramona said:


> The media (maybe it's just the British media) often call them the "big four".


 
The american media is the same, although Djoko and Murray get almost no coverage.  Not one of our so called American experts of tennis even picked Djokovic to win here.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 3, 2011)

Hated that Nadal really couldnt put up a decent challenge today.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> The amount of Nadal fans is pretty low compared to Fed fans.On this site and in general.How did you came up with uber wanking and unrealistic comments when most of the people here support Federer?I've barely even seen vocal Nadal fans around here.3 or 4 max.



people saying he's the goat and all when he clearly is not, but he does make an amazing run for it and i don't doubt he is capable of legitimately reaching that. and it's not just on nf. it's in rl too.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 3, 2011)

So if Djokovic wins the wimbledoen next year he will loose his #1 rank, right? Same way as Nadal did? I will do more research into this.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Djokovic is his nemesis really.Though this year he is pretty much everyone's nemesis. lol


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> The amount of Nadal fans is pretty low compared to Fed fans.On this site and in general.How did you came up with uber wanking and unrealistic comments when most of the people here support Federer?I've barely even seen vocal Nadal fans around here.3 or 4 max.


 Somewhat although that leaves the door open for a lot of different number 1s in the first few weeks of the year.  I wouldn't want the number 1 ranking to be easier to reach.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

If Murray ever wins a GS and Delpo comes back to form than this becomes one of the greatest eras of all time no doubt.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

I really think that Rafa has a mental problem against Djokovic now, after the four losses he had, especially on his best surface, the clay courts. 

He wasn't confident with his forehand in the second set, nor did he utilize his slice backhand more often, which brought him succes in the previous rounds. And his serve wasn't as good as in the previous rounds either.

It's a classic rock-paper-scissors. 

If DelPo really comes back to his form and Muzza visits a shrink than we might have a:

rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> So if Djokovic wins the wimbledoen next year he will loose his #1 rank, right? Same way as Nadal did? I will do more research into this.



No Djokovic could still lose the #1 ranking this year he has around 2000 points to defend in the summer hardcourt season, If nadal wins both Masters series events and the USO again he becomes #1, same thing for Federer.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> I really think that Rafa has a mental problem against Djokovic now, after the four losses he had, especially on his best surface, the clay courts.
> 
> He wasn't confident with his forehand in the second set, nor did he utilize his slice backhand more often, which brought him succes in the previous rounds. And his serve wasn't as good as in the previous rounds either.



It's about time someone does to Nadal what nadal did to Fed.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> So if Djokovic wins the wimbledoen next year he will loose his #1 rank, right? Same way as Nadal did? I will do more research into this.


 
it's not as simple as that.  He will be defending other tournaments as well. It's not as easy as you may think to take the world number 1 ranking anyways. It took Djokovic 7 months after all this year.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

This is a post from MTF but is pretty much 100% spot on



> It has finally happened. Someone has improved their physical level to an equal(or maybe even better) level than Nadal, and the matches between them are won purely on talent. Now that Djokovic is Nadal's equal on a physical level, their matches come down to pure tennis skill instead of relying on a physical advantage....and Djokovic is clearly the more talented player. There are other players able to beat Nadal(and Djokovic as well) if they obtained this physical advantage, but for whatever reason that hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Then we see matches like Federer/Djokovic at RG this year, and we see that an immense amount of talent can still beat out this physical advantage on a good day. But this is the wave of the future, you need this to be the best player in the world today. I am only amazed that it has taken this long for ANY decently talented player(not some clown like Monfils) to upgrade their fitness and physicality to Nadal's level. Well done Djokovic, well deserved #1.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

@federer: it's 5 consecutive losses to djokovic now this year  

about time djokovic kicks some more asses and dominate the season. i hope fervently he does not lose anymore this year. that would be completely epic.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> people saying he's the goat and all when he clearly is not, but he does make an amazing run for it and i don't doubt he is capable of legitimately reaching that. and it's not just on nf. it's in rl too.



So a bunch of idiots, who know as much tennis as my 2 year old niece, saying that warrants such hate for Nadal?I bet there weren't Fed fans who thought he was the GOAT 3 years ago when he had 13 majors. /sarcasm

Don't generalize because i can do it too.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> So a bunch of idiots, who know as much tennis as my 2 year old niece, saying that warrants such hate for Nadal?I bet there weren't Fed fans who thought he was the GOAT 3 years ago when he had 13 majors. /sarcasm
> 
> Don't generalize because i can do it too.



Actually a lot of former players like Mcenroe believed Fed was the GOAT when he only had 12 slams...


----------



## Savior (Jul 3, 2011)

Great win by Novak!
I sure hope he continues his great run and wins multiple titles for the next few years.
For the last few years it really annoyed me the fact that he didn't play better because from when I'd seen him play really well I knew he had the potential....just needed to get it together.

Also great tennis...I preferred the shotmaking of him vs Tsonga though..

Still...way better than Women's Tennis..


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

sorin did you even read my post? i said it's mostly hate on the fans and not on the players themselves.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

I know he lost 5 times against Novak this year James, but he lost four times before their Wimbledon match. 

Those hurt Nadal, especially mentally.

@Newb: I don't have a backhand like Djokovic, plus I ain't a great returner like him.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> Somewhat although that leaves the door open for a lot of different number 1s in the first few weeks of the year.  I wouldn't want the number 1 ranking to be easier to reach.



True. 

How about giving it after the AO?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

@federer: i'm just trying to emphasize the numbers coz they're awesome  

by the way i wish the frenchmen could be more consistent with their performance the way nadal and djokovic have been from this year alone. 

we have 4 frenchmen in the top 20 and i really like the styles of gasquet and simon. monfils i'm not a fan of and tsonga is more like a seasonal player.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 3, 2011)

Will this era really compare to Mac, Connors, Borg though?


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> I know he lost 5 times against Novak this year James, but he lost four times before their Wimbledon match.
> 
> Those hurt Nadal, especially mentally.
> 
> @Newb: I don't have a backhand like Djokovic, plus I ain't a great returner like him.



no but you have a better serve which somehow goes to shit when you play Nadal plus you choke on all the big points against him


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Will this era really compare to Mac, Connors, Borg though?



federer is better than any of them, Nadal is comparable to Borg and if Djoker keeps this up why can't he be up there with Mac? Plus guys like Delpotro and Murray if they can step it up would give it an added bonus.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2011)

Rafa made too many errors and collapse on the serve,and hitting with no pace.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

To me, Rafa has already surpassed Borg. It's a matter of time that he will surpass Borg with the amount of GS.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

he actually didn't have that many more errors than djokovic. the game-sealer were the first two sets - the second one most notably - when nadal couldn't do anything from the baseline. novak was relentless then. 

nadal did a good job taking advantage of novak letting up the pace on the third set though.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

on an unrelated note from the current discussion, who are your favorite rising stars in both the men and ladies? 

i personally like simona halep and misaki doi.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> on an unrelated note from the current discussion, who are your favorite rising stars in both the men and ladies?
> 
> i personally like simona halep and misaki doi.



I don't follow womens tennis that much so I couldn't tell you but for mens its defintely Raonic and dimitrov.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

MTF is so glorious right now


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> I don't follow womens tennis that much so I couldn't tell you but for mens its defintely Raonic and dimitrov.



they're ones to watch out for too, especially now that the hard court season resumes. 

i was hoping for dolgpolov and tipsarevic to step up but i was disappointed there


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 3, 2011)

Murray does not have any right to a big 4. The guy consistently under performs and as soon as he drops a set his entire mentality goes south. The guys a joke. If anyone deserves it it's Del Po but he needs to come back to form a bit more.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Actually a lot of former players like Mcenroe believed Fed was the GOAT when he only had 12 slams...



Doesn't make Fed the GOAT at that time.McEnroe is known for his "controversial" commentaries at times.He even said last year after US Open that Nadal is a better volleyer than Federer. bitch please.



Jαmes said:


> sorin did you even read my post? i said it's mostly hate on the fans and not on the players themselves.



Your posts(some Fed fans) beg to differ.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> MTF is so glorious right now



what are they saying?

lol sorin stfu. hey i got a better idea. ignore function. awesome function.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

After reducing the size of her boobs Simona Halep will retire in mediocrity. 

Great comeback and argument you got there James.good riddance.I'm gonna cry that you put me on ignore.How can i live w/o you responding to me?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2011)

Petra Cetkosva new big girl on the block for you filths.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 3, 2011)

The Mixed Doubles is not nearly as exciting


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2011)

I take it most people only watch womens tennis for the tits.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> After reducing the size of her boobs Simona Halep will retire in mediocrity.



She had a 90E. Reduced to a 90B.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 3, 2011)

Forza Djoko.  He was fucking superb today.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

I was kidding of course.I would like if Halep would become the next big star of women tennis.I'm not holding my breath though.

Most women in tennis have smaller boobs than Halep's reduced ones anyway.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorin said:


> After reducing the size of her boobs Simona Halep will retire in mediocrity.
> 
> Great comeback and argument you got there James.good riddance.I'm gonna cry that you put me on ignore.How can i live w/o you responding to me?



i actually didn't put you on ignore  

but it was your "bitch please" attitude that made me want to. 

anyway, those breasts are hindrances. glad to see she got them fixed lol. 



Sorin said:


> I was kidding of course.I would like if Halep would become the next big star of women tennis.I'm not holding my breath though.
> 
> Most women in tennis have smaller boobs than Halep's reduced ones anyway.



i do hope she steps up her game and becomes a force to be reckoned with. she missed her chance against serena but well that was expected. it was experience winning in the end. 

but damn she moves fast. a little more tweaks to her game and a bit more power on her serves and ground strokes and she could be well on her way to the top. 

hope to see it happen soon.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what are they saying?
> 
> lol sorin stfu. hey i got a better idea. ignore function. awesome function.





> Happiest day in my life, better than the day I got married and the birth of my daughter combined.





> poor quality in last 2 sets after the raping that went on for the first 2 sets, but he did just enough at the end and beat Nadal without having to play his best, what a pathetic farewell match by the former world #1 hopefully we never see that disgraceful figure up there again
> 
> always a sad day to see a Wimbledon final without a player that dignifies it like Roger





> First of all and before I started... Congrats to Nole and his fans
> 
> 
> and now
> ...



 just some of the delights over there


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2011)

lol at first comment


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

The "bitch please" comment was directed at McEnroe.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> I don't follow womens tennis that much so I couldn't tell you but for mens its defintely Raonic and dimitrov.



Still hyping Dimitrov?

He's disappointing the last two years, Tomic who is younger has accomplised already more.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Still hyping Dimitrov?
> 
> He's disappointing the last two years, Tomic who is younger has accomplised already more.



Fed didn't really do much until he was almost 22 so there's still time for Dimitrov, tomic is a good young player as well though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Fed was still in the top 30 at his age. 

Dimitrov may have the same game as Federer, but he lacks the mind, he's too hot tempered.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 3, 2011)

Me rafa


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't cry Rena, I'm here. :ho


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Don't cry Rena, I'm here. :ho





I wanted 11 grandslams  Nadal promised a late night win dinner fallowed by a pool party


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys do you know what Nadal being second and Fed third means ? Lot of Nadal-Fed semis.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jul 3, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Hey guys do you know what Nadal being second and Fed third means ? Lot of Nadal-Fed semis.



 I want them back in finals level


----------



## Sorin (Jul 3, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Hey guys do you know what Nadal being second and Fed third means ? Lot of Nadal-Fed semis.



They could've met in semi finals when Nadal was nr 1 too you know?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

In the two last importants tourney the n?2 and 3 were on the same side.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 3, 2011)

Over or under 4 losses for Djokovic by the end of the year?


----------



## Savior (Jul 3, 2011)

Over ....he's playing well though but I'm sure some other guys will have a couple of tournaments where they play really well and win.

Also I do agree with the post from MTF with regards to talent and the fitness differences and why Nadal has been that dominant lately.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

Federer said:


> Fed was still in the top 30 at his age.
> 
> Dimitrov may have the same game as Federer, but he lacks the mind, he's too hot tempered.



that temper remind you of someone? 



Punpun said:


> Hey guys do you know what Nadal being second and Fed third means ? Lot of Nadal-Fed semis.



meh the draws will be rigged like usual in big tournaments so they end up on the other side, Fedal finals make more money.


Ishamael said:


> Over or under 4 losses for Djokovic by the end of the year?


 over I don't see him winning both montreal/cincy and then he might lose a couple times during the indoor season.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2011)

Safin?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> meh the draws will be rigged like usual in big tournaments so they end up on the other side, Fedal finals make more money.



The wonder of Probability.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2011)

like seriously what were the odds of Isner Mahut facing each other again in round 1?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 3, 2011)

1/127. 128 players. So 1/127 that Isnut face Maher.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2011)

I would say it was a 1/1 rigged tie.  Someone in the wimbledon set up made it happen to try to sell more tickets to an outer court match.


----------



## Sin (Jul 3, 2011)

Delpo will come back to form by the US Open and troll everyone again by this time beating Nadal and Djoko on his way to his second US Open title


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Sin and his big dreams again.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 3, 2011)

You know what they say Sin. Once Sylar falls he's just never the same again


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2011)

Nadal will be back


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2011)

As long as he doesn't face Djoko.  Now it's hard court season which is Djoko's best surface and Nadal's worst.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 4, 2011)

Nadal just needs Federer to take down Djoka


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2011)

Federer can beat him, but it becomes harder and harder every months. Besides, Djoko is 3-1 this year against Fed, so it's likely that more often than not Djoko will win.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2011)

If only Federer was couple of years younger...then the Trivalry would be way more interesting. All these media cunts saying Federer gonna quit is taking my mind of the Trivalry


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2011)

I doubt Fed is going to quit anytime soon.  He's too much of a competitor.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 4, 2011)

Nadal needs to forget this year. He needs to realize that, at this moment, with his current style and current mentality, he can't defeat Djokovic and prepare accordingly for the next year.For him, in the next months, winning tournaments shouldn't be as important as trying new things with his tennis(maybe come to the net a bit more,some drop shots would be nice if he can practice them,improve his backhand etc). 

All of the above are necesseary + confidence imo.At US Open last year, Djokovic wasn't very far from his current form, but you could see that Nadal didn't let anything bother him, not even when Djokovic was in the lead.He played every ball like it was decisive.For example yesterday he just let the second set go w/o too much fight.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not so sure Djoko was near the level he displayed this year at the last USO. I think he only won one tournament afterwards and lost four times, often early. Djoko was simply having consistent results at the majors last year with semi and finals appearances. He was pretty horrid outside of them.


Also it shouldn't be surprising that he became the number one player in the world today once he found out what caused his health issues, considering he was 68-15 with 5 titles, the year he was 19 turning 20.


----------



## Sorin (Jul 4, 2011)

That's why i said at *US Open* and not after.

The only thing Djokovic lacked last year at US Open was consistency.If you watch some US Open highlights you'll see the same "hit from every angle" type of movement and impossible shots.But he was playing godly 4/5 games and then 1/2 games awful.His service is also better i suppose.


----------



## Xnr (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think Nadal can change his game dramatically. He hasn't got the capacity to do so. We saw what happened when he had to be REALLY aggressive at key moments in the final. He missed. He's not used to or that good at this style. He can play it occasionally but when forced he commits an UE.

He can hope Djoko's level will drop off a bit and he can play 110% and not miss as much. He seems to have a mental block against the Serb though and that doesn't help. I should I am enjoying this .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd have to agree. At this point  in his career I don't see him changing his game. I think he'll still win just because he's exceptional at what he does, but I don't think he'll be winning nearly as much with Djokovic on the rise and Federer still lurking around. You could even throw in Del Potro if he comes back and plays at the same level he did last year at the US Open.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2011)

Nadal is 0-5 against Djokovic but 51-3 against the rest this year.  Djokovic really messed up Nadal's season. lol


----------



## Sorin (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll wait and see.Last year he improved his serve in the span of one month and practically won US Open because of it.3 years ago he couldn't make a volley to save his life,now he's a pretty decent volleyer.It isn't too late.He's only 25 and everyone,even Federer, can improve his game further.The only thing Federer can't improve is his physical condition.Though Federer is a special case.

Though what i'm sure he can definitely improve is his confidence.At wimbledon you could tell Nadal was just too scared of Djokovic.He realised 2 or 3 passing shots all match and Nadal is one of the greatest in that area.

ehh...whatever.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Nadal needs to forget this year. He needs to realize that, at this moment, with his current style and current mentality, he can't defeat Djokovic and prepare accordingly for the next year.For him, in the next months, winning tournaments shouldn't be as important as trying new things with his tennis(maybe come to the net a bit more,some drop shots would be nice if he can practice them,improve his backhand etc).
> 
> All of the above are necesseary + confidence imo.At US Open last year, Djokovic wasn't very far from his current form, but you could see that Nadal didn't let anything bother him, not even when Djokovic was in the lead.He played every ball like it was decisive.*For example yesterday he just let the second set go w/o too much fight*.



actually djokovic has improved dramatically especially at this year's wimby compared to last year's us open. you can see he moves a lot quicker, and he dives at more balls than he used to. he also hits serves at sharper angles and not necessarily with greater pace. he dictates more at the baseline and his topspin has improved a lot - more federer-esque with the short balls. his confidence has also shot up with that win in aussie open. 

the second set against nadal was not a lack of nadal's effort, it was utterly djokovic's unrelenting athleticism that prevented nadal from making those spectacular shots we were used to seeing from him. and even when he was able to make them a few times, djokovic was there the whole time. novak's anticipation was exceptional and his shot placement was sublime. even nadal who is known to turn defense into offense in a snap could do little against the heavy and deep balls that found the lines almost every time. novak became a lot like rafa in that set and that was what helped him keep toe to toe with and ultimately a foot ahead of nadal.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope the players don't go on too long a break before their next tournament.  I need Tennis.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 6, 2011)

I only watch majors to be honest


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 8, 2011)

When's the next major?


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 8, 2011)

End of August.


----------



## Godot (Jul 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> I hope the players don't go on too long a break before their next tournament.  I need Tennis.



On the contrary, I think tennis players should get longer breaks so they don't tire themselves out for the year.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2011)

Sooooooo.......who else thinks the era of Djokovic is here?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 12, 2011)

Federer is still playing.


----------



## Nic (Jul 12, 2011)

it may or may not be.  Depends on the noobs coming up and if Nadal can get over that mental edge Djoko has on him.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 12, 2011)

I  would love Djoker to win everything if not for anything else but Federer/Nadal fans to get off their knees and stop sucking knob.


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2011)

Suck my ........................


----------



## altius123 (Jul 16, 2011)

*US Open Tennis 2011*

For more info related US Open Tennis 2011, Schedule, Prize Money and many more visit altiusdirtectory.com 
Antonio Pedroza


----------



## ThingsUcantUnSee (Aug 7, 2011)

Mardy Fish on top of the Road to the open series who would have thought that, and Serena I am happy to see her doing so well


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 8, 2011)

old man Fed turned 30 today


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2011)

when are the good players going to start playing again? :/


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Newbologist (Aug 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> when are the good players going to start playing again? :/



Montreal starts tomorrow there all playing


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, it's my birthday, I feel so old.


----------



## Nic (Aug 8, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Montreal starts tomorrow there all playing


 
About time.  I was getting a bit tired of Fish being the best player at the tourneys.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 9, 2011)

Murray lost in round 2


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2011)

Murray belongs in ladies tennis.


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2011)

Murray continues to be hilarious


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 10, 2011)

Nadal better win US Open and make Left handers around the world proud


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 10, 2011)

Murray lost on purpose so he could go join the riots and steal a playstation.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nadal better win US Open and make Left handers around the world proud


You would be a Nadal fan


----------



## Godot (Aug 10, 2011)

Murray...

I don't have a : giogio big enough for him


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 10, 2011)

Fed vs Tsonga next round, Fed to get revenge for Wimby.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2011)

Djoko better not choke.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL WOZNIACKI AGAIN!


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 10, 2011)

Give Caroline a break, she was had to take over the Stella McCartney dress after Makiri, which is near impossible.


----------



## Sin (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol Nadal


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 10, 2011)

WTF Nadal? Win first set 6 - 1 and then?


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 10, 2011)

both Nadal and Murray lose that side of the draw is now wide open


----------



## Sin (Aug 11, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> WTF Nadal? Win first set 6 - 1 and then?


He remembered Djoko was in the Cup and just gave up.


----------



## Federer (Aug 11, 2011)

Hafa fail.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 11, 2011)

Nadal prime really is over.


----------



## Zach (Aug 11, 2011)

Nadal I was happy about that.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 11, 2011)

lol nadal. 

that was disgraceful


----------



## Sin (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Federer-Tsonga match is on any channel?

ESPN has baseball/football, and the Tennis channel is showing re-runs.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 11, 2011)

Tsonga beat Fed again


----------



## Sin (Aug 11, 2011)

So Djoko is the only Top 6 player left in the Cup.


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2011)

Tsonga has been playing great though lately. He's really stepped it up.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 12, 2011)

what a disaster for Montreal fans Djokovic gonna steamroll without any good matches left.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 12, 2011)

That 3rd set was hard to watch.

I was eating out too with some friends, and one is a huge Tsonga fan.


----------



## Sin (Aug 12, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> what a disaster for Montreal fans Djokovic gonna steamroll without any good matches left.


He plays Tsonga next, he could give Djoko a run for his money.

Monfeis (sp?) is still in too.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 12, 2011)

Monfils no ? French black player ?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 12, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Tsonga beat Fed again



 
...
Oh man


----------



## Federer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Zach (Aug 12, 2011)

Fed lost too


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope i dont jinx djoko when i say that this tournament has been a tournament of upsets.


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully Djoko keeps this tournament real. lol


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2011)

Djoko stomped the shit out of monfils.

Now we get Tsonga-Djoko


----------



## Nic (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah was a complete massacre. lol


----------



## Hariti (Aug 13, 2011)

*is on the cellphone*When is Đoko-Tsonga supposed to start?


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2011)

Poor Mardy, his first final and he's going to get crushed by Djoko.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2011)

Djo on cruise control.


----------



## Sin (Aug 13, 2011)

What a letdown today.

One good set and then Tsonga "got injured"


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 13, 2011)

And wanted an all serb final too. 

Too bad for tsonga but i dont think he would have won anyway.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel bad for Djoko. 

First Nadal clearly gives up to avoid going 0-6 against Djoko before the US Open, and now Tsonga "has injury" when Djoko figures him out and opens a can of whoop-ass.

Let's hope Mardy presents some kind of challenge or Djoko might be rusty by the US Open.


----------



## Nic (Aug 14, 2011)

They mght need to create a new league for djoko at this point.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Djoko won't win USO this year, he'll probably win both in Montreal and Cincinati but I see an upset in the semis of the USO


----------



## Hariti (Aug 14, 2011)

Tsonga forfeited.Wow,just wow. WTF is up with this whole tournament?


----------



## Nic (Aug 14, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Djoko won't win USO this year, he'll probably win both in Montreal and Cincinati but I see an upset in the semis of the USO



he's going to lose to tsonga after the latter beats fed in the quarters?


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2011)

Djoko will win everything left including the US Open and have his only loss in the 2011 campaign be to the greatest ever at the French.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 14, 2011)

Sin said:


> Djoko will win everything left including the US Open and have his only loss in the 2011 campaign be to the greatest ever at the French.



Don't jinx him.


----------



## Sin (Aug 14, 2011)

Now THAT was a great show.

Hats off to Mardy for the great match.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 14, 2011)

Nole ma man.


----------



## Nic (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah Mardy made it surprisingly competitive.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 14, 2011)

grats novak for the well-deserved win  

i have no doubt he has every chance to win the us open this year. more than any other at the moment but we'll see.  

also, interesting to see that fish and nadal are in the same bracket.


----------



## ctype (Aug 14, 2011)

So much for Fish today.

Novak's on a mission this year, lol.


Rumor has it that he's an ex-CIA agent.


----------



## Federer (Aug 15, 2011)

5 ATP 1000 wins, a new record. 

Damn.


----------



## Nic (Aug 15, 2011)

how many ATP tournaments are there?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> how many ATP tournaments are there?


----------



## Sin (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Potro vs Fed in the second round at Cincy.

Should be fun.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2011)

federer wins


----------



## Sin (Aug 16, 2011)

Delpo


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 16, 2011)

fed had the momentum early on. delpo was better on the second set and fed was less precise but in the end, his serve won the match for him.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 16, 2011)

fuck I thought the match was tomorrow and missed it


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot the match was today too.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2011)

Good for Fed, he needed that win.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Nadal won a match

Good for him


----------



## Punpun (Aug 17, 2011)

If only Djoko could become to Nadal, what Nadal was to Federer.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2011)

Wozniacki is the worst #1 ever.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 17, 2011)

Has she won a Major tournament yet ?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 17, 2011)

Nope, lol.


----------



## Sin (Aug 17, 2011)

Novak on his way to a sixth ATP Masters 1000 win


----------



## Punpun (Aug 17, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Nope, lol.



What a joke.


----------



## Zach (Aug 17, 2011)

Novak is such a beast. The man seems invincible.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryan never had a chance.  Oh well hopefully he'll end up getting better considering the sad state of American Men's tennis.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 18, 2011)

want to catch Petkovic tomorrow


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2011)

Nadal gonna choke again?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2011)

Nada verdasco is pretty  entertaining


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2011)

I love how the commentators have been giving Nadal shit for the past half hour


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2011)

THIS MATCH IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Il Diavolo (Aug 18, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## Sin (Aug 18, 2011)

If Nadal plays like that against Fish, he's going to get raped.


----------



## Xnr (Aug 18, 2011)

Fed destroying Blake. Marvelous and I love how it's not snail's pace (ND and RN take note).


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 18, 2011)

wasn't fed's best though. was a bit inconsistent. especially with that second game of the second set. good thing blake was even more inconsistent. 

but i like the quarters draws. we're in for an interesting conclusion for this tournament.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 19, 2011)

Fed-Berdych gonna be interesting


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

The birdman better play terrible.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

I like every matchup today.

Mardy-Nadal
Djoko-Monfils
Fed-Berd


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 19, 2011)

i predict fish, nole, and berdych will be victorious  

i suck at predictions. 

and lol simon just gave up.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

Murray pretending he's not terrible


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i predict fish, nole, and *berdych* will be victorious
> 
> i suck at predictions.
> 
> and lol simon just gave up.



I hope for your sake, that won't happen. 

Or Imma going to pay a visit to your home.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

I think Fish can beat Nadal.

He's playing like shit.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

Sin said:


> If Nadal plays like that against Fish, he's going to get raped.





Sin said:


> I think Fish can beat Nadal.
> 
> He's playing like shit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 19, 2011)

Bye bye Nadal


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

Nadal.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

I want Fish-Djoko Round 2.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 19, 2011)

haha Nadal lost


----------



## Punpun (Aug 19, 2011)

Again ? Declining so much.



Seriously what the fuck is Federer doing.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

If Fed loses in the same round as Nadal _again_,I'm gonna...


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

Phew, Fed scares me against Novak.

Good to see he's gone.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 19, 2011)

Ugh


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 19, 2011)

federer


----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2011)

WTF just happened?


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

Fish-Novak final basically confirmed


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 19, 2011)

Tennis has started again?

What the fuck 

Why isn't on BBC1


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i predict fish, nole, and berdych will be victorious
> 
> i suck at predictions.
> 
> and lol simon just gave up.



I'm going to kill you.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 19, 2011)

Federer why you no play good no more?


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Federer why you no play good no more?



I have a midlife crises. 

I just found out that Mirka ain't hot, next to Roddick's girlfriend, she looks like a troll.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

Joker is finally having a bad match.

This is horrible.


----------



## Nic (Aug 19, 2011)

Monfils is playing unreal tennis right now.


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

What an awesome match. 

Novak is clearly trying to tank, but Monfils is playing so well that it's pissing him off and he's actually starting to try.


----------



## Nic (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks like Djoko just broke down Monfils' body


----------



## Sin (Aug 19, 2011)

Novak has activated and Monfils is half dead.

Hopefully Djoko actually shows up for the semi tomorrow.


----------



## Zach (Aug 19, 2011)

Nadal

Fed lost again Old age caught up to him I guess


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 19, 2011)

i wasn't able to catch the three matches i wanted to see  

stupid need for sleep. 

anyway, i'm surprised to see my predictions were right  

well not really.  

nole better play sublime tennis until the finals. i don't think he'll be worried about murray. the dudes a douche who complains about every missed point and acts like a little girl. :/ it should be easy to break him down mentally. 

djoko-fish final again


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2011)

When I left for work Nadal was getting spanked rather thoroughly in the first set. Did he lose?





Federer said:


> I just found out that Mirka ain't hot, next to Roddick's girlfriend, she looks like a troll.


I'm sorry byt Lleyton Hewitt's wife just makes everyone look troll.


----------



## Zach (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah Nadal lost, I love it. 

Mardy Fish is the most American name ever


----------



## Sin (Aug 20, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> When I left for work Nadal was getting spanked rather thoroughly in the first set. Did he lose?
> I'm sorry byt Lleyton Hewitt's wife just makes everyone look troll.


Nadal and Fed lost. Murray won and Djoko also won (though he came out very "I don't give a shit"-ish and dropped the first set).


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 20, 2011)

I know Djokers having a historic season so far but I'm loling at the people who think current Djokovic is better than 2006 Federer


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 20, 2011)

Not even the end of the season and 30+ pages already.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 20, 2011)

Djoko stylin' on all the Federer and Nadal fans?


----------



## Nic (Aug 20, 2011)

hmm if Djoko wins the US and the world championship he would have a better season than Federer.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 20, 2011)

Fed spanked Djoko at RG. Nuff said.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> hmm if Djoko wins the US and the world championship he would have a better season than Federer.



No he wouldn't, Fed made the finals of RG that year and pushed Nadal to a 4th set TB, and then owned him in the tour final championship, at best Djokovics season could be considered equal if he loses once or twice more this year.


----------



## Sin (Aug 20, 2011)

That clown Murray finally won a match


----------



## Nic (Aug 20, 2011)

Djoko wins again, what else is new? lol


----------



## Nic (Aug 20, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> No he wouldn't, Fed made the finals of RG that year and pushed Nadal to a 4th set TB, and then owned him in the tour final championship, at best Djokovics season could be considered equal if he loses once or twice more this year.


 
i could care less, if he ends with only 1 or 2 losses while winning those two it will still be far more impressive to me.  Let's stop acting like you need to be 90-0 and win everything to have a better season than Fed that year.


----------



## Sin (Aug 20, 2011)

Novak makes the final 

Hopefully Murray bows down tomorrow without much fight.


----------



## Nic (Aug 20, 2011)

Djoko is the favorite, but Murray gave him a run for his money the last time they played.


----------



## Sine (Aug 20, 2011)

berdych looked fantastic until he wasn't. yuck murray


----------



## Zach (Aug 20, 2011)

lol yeah Novak wins what's new.


----------



## Sin (Aug 20, 2011)

So, my brain knows that Sharapova really isn't that hot, but when I see her playing tennis, she still looks super hot.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 20, 2011)

nole will decimate  he has to to put murray in his place. 

lol murray. why on earth did fish play so complacently? 33 unforced errors? really mardy? 

andy may have beaten nole in cinci finals years, but that was years ago. 2008? nole's beaten him in the aussie open this year in straight sets. the momentum is clearly with the serb in their head to head.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 20, 2011)

Rafa, what's going on


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 20, 2011)

I like how every analyst on ESPN is trying to predict that Nole will lose his next match so they can sound smart afterwards


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 20, 2011)

Never really liked Sharapova as a player, but I actually love how consistent she is even after the surgery.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 21, 2011)

i like ivanovic a lot better pek 

i want her to get back on form.  but then during that time when she was number one the rest of the pack wasn't exactly playing the level of tennis some of the top 10's are playing now like li na, kvitova, and rg schiavone.


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2011)

you have to wonder though when it will all catch up to djoko. he cant win forever.  Seems like he keeps breaking down his opponents physically as well.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2011)

Sigh, looks like shitty Murray will be the one to down Djokovic.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 21, 2011)

Losing to Murray the joke of mens tennis


----------



## Zach (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow hard to believe Novak retired the set and lost. Was such an epic match going too


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Wow hard to believe Novak retired the set and lost. Was such an epic match going too


It wasn't an epic match at all, Novak didn't give a single shit in the second set and looked bored the entire first set.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 21, 2011)

Noleee.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 21, 2011)

Can the Joke recover b4 the US Open?

Well, i hope not...I want my Nadal vs Fed final in the USOpen


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 21, 2011)

Fed and Nadal will probably be in the same half of the draw this time.


----------



## Zach (Aug 21, 2011)

Sin said:


> It wasn't an epic match at all, Novak didn't give a single shit in the second set and looked bored the entire first set.



They kept the ball going more than I've seen and that qualifies as epic imo.


----------



## Sin (Aug 21, 2011)

Zooba said:


> They kept the ball going more than I've seen and that qualifies as epic imo.


That's because Murray knew Djoko was tired and was prolonging the points on purpose.

Fucking Murray.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 21, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Fed and Nadal will probably be in the same half of the draw this time.



I hpe not 

Djoko in the same half as Fed.


----------



## Federer (Aug 21, 2011)

Just watched the womens final. 

I wanna kill myself.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 21, 2011)

this sucks. stupid shoulder injury.  

no wonder his served suck all throughout the game. 

well it only meant murray couldn't win against a non-injured nole


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> well it only meant murray couldn't win against a non-injured nole



How did you come to this conclusion?

Anyway, being injured b4 a major ain't good for Nole, Nadal and Fed must be really happy


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 21, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> How did you come to this conclusion?
> 
> Anyway, being injured b4 a major ain't good for Nole, Nadal and Fed must be really happy



Feds already shown that he can beat a 100% Nole, this helps Nadal more than him


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 24, 2011)

> Serena Williams has been seeded 28th for the U.S. Open, which is sticking with its policy of following the rankings instead of taking into account players' past performances.



 The USO committee ain't shit.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the prob ?


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 24, 2011)

The final potentially taking place in the third/fourth round doesn't sound like a good tournament to me.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 24, 2011)

How is it the final ? She is put where she belongs. The final ain't always the best match of the tourney anyways.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 25, 2011)

Djoko with Fed


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 25, 2011)

Maria Sharapova gets another cakewalk; the bottom half is mostly nothing but bum bitches.  :-/


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 25, 2011)

I fucking swear the draws are rigged this is the 4th year in a row that Fed-Djoker are on the same half of the draw at the USO bet Nadal payed off the tourney so that Fed can take care of Novak for him. Oh well not like Nadals even gonna make the finals


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 25, 2011)

wow Fed, Djoker, Tsonga, Fish, Berdych all in the same half of the draw, yup this shit isn't rigged at all


----------



## Nic (Aug 25, 2011)

The draws are set up this way for a potential Fed vs Nadal final which would bring more revenue and better ratings, that's all it is really.


----------



## Sin (Aug 25, 2011)

Nadal is so garbage


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 25, 2011)

Who else is going to the U.S. Open this year? 

I've watched a few of the qualifying matches. Some were pretty good.


----------



## Federer (Aug 26, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> wow Fed, Djoker, Tsonga, Fish, Berdych all in the same half of the draw, yup this shit isn't rigged at all



MOTHER OF GOD.

I smell a QF exit.


----------



## Nic (Aug 26, 2011)

Seriously though how do Djoko and Fed en up in the same half of the draw in every tournament despite them not being what you would so called ranked to be so?


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> Seriously though how do Djoko and Fed en up in the same half of the draw in every tournament despite them not being what you would so called ranked to be so?



telling you mang shits more rigged than a wrestling match


----------



## Nic (Aug 26, 2011)

Pisses me off more because Fed and Djoko are my two favorites.   I want Fed vs Djoko finals.  I'm so sick of Fed vs Nadal or Djoko vs Nadal. 

Just i have to wonder how the 1 and 3 seeds have ended up in the same half of the draw in the last three tournaments.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> Pisses me off more because Fed and Djoko are my two favorites.   I want Fed vs Djoko finals.  I'm so sick of Fed vs Nadal or Djoko vs Nadal.
> 
> Just i have to wonder how the 1 and 3 seeds have ended up in the same half of the draw in the last three tournaments.



I know what you mean, even when Fed was 1st and Djoko 3rd it seemed like almost every GS they were in the same half, spanish controlled ITF trying to make it easy for Nadal


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Tyrion (Aug 26, 2011)

At this rate djoko should bang Sharapova.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 26, 2011)

Djokos gf is hotter than screamapova


----------



## Federer (Aug 27, 2011)

With all that money you won this year,

you couldn't buy a more expensive wig, Nole?


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 27, 2011)

Would be suprised if Nadull even makes it to the final. 

Best scenario: Fed meets Tsonga in the semis, beats him in straights, to shut up the haters, then against Novak in the semis and epic 5 setter and Rafa in the finals in straights again.  Yes I like the best challenges. Although even the though of Rafa even dreaming of a chance to win the USO against Fed instead of Novak is disgusting me.


----------



## Zach (Aug 28, 2011)

Nic said:


> Pisses me off more because Fed and Djoko are my two favorites.   I want Fed vs Djoko finals.  I'm so sick of Fed vs Nadal or Djoko vs Nadal.
> 
> Just i have to wonder how the 1 and 3 seeds have ended up in the same half of the draw in the last three tournaments.



Completely agreed really want Fed vs. Djoko with a Fed victory but not happening


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 28, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Completely agreed really want Fed vs. Djoko with a Fed victory but not happening



It has already happened, smartass.

Unless you mean in the final.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 28, 2011)

Pretty sure he meant the finals.


----------



## Zach (Aug 28, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> It has already happened, smartass.
> 
> Unless you mean in the final.



Of course I mean in the finals


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol, Kvitova out.


----------



## Zach (Aug 29, 2011)

Was surprised to see that 16 year old girl. Sad someone younger than me is in the U.S. open


----------



## Savior (Aug 29, 2011)

Roger Federer to win the U.S Open...that is all.


...hopefully someone takes out Nadal and Djokovic...is DelPotro in this year?


----------



## Aokiji (Aug 30, 2011)

Savior said:


> Roger Federer to win the U.S Open...that is all.
> 
> 
> *...hopefully someone takes out Nadal and Djokovic...is DelPotro in this year?*



Yes because slams won by cakedraw are worth shit.  

And Delpony wouldn't do shit anyway.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2011)

Delpo hasn't returned to form yet or he'd stomp through this US Open no problem


----------



## Super Seinen (Sep 1, 2011)

Venus withdrew b/c of illness huh :/ Her early match with Lisiki was intriguing. I was hoping she'd lose the match, but not by retiring


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Sep 1, 2011)

Federer will win this year US open


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Federer (Sep 1, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Federer will win this year US open



Stop jinxing me.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 1, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Federer will win this year US open



 #17  .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 1, 2011)

Noooo Monfils


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Sep 1, 2011)

Nole for the Triple Bagel.


----------



## Sine (Sep 1, 2011)

this match is amazing


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2011)

shame djoker has that shoulder injury


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 2, 2011)

Pennetta thinks she has Sharapova beaten but little does she know that she is slowly moving into stage 2 GAR.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharapova 

At least there still Serena to look forward to.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharapova loses even with a cakewalk draw.  :-/


----------



## Federer (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh that's just great, no more screaming......oh wait, there's still Azarenka.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there anyone that actually likes Murray?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 2, 2011)

his mom and his gf


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Sep 2, 2011)

Federer said:


> Stop jinxing me.



Believe in me that believes in you


----------



## Super Seinen (Sep 3, 2011)

Sin said:


> Is there anyone that actually likes Murray?



Yeah, he's an interesting guy, he's the only one of the big four without a title, and it'd be nice to see him stop the English drought (especially if it was at Wimbledon).

His attitude be damned, when he puts in effort he can be part of some good rallies. When he doesn't suck he's fun to watch.


Never forget the 2010 Aussie Open.


----------



## Federer (Sep 3, 2011)

There is no big four, only big three.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2011)

Simon is pretty soft, hopefully Delpo can beat him and advance.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2011)

Hopefully can King Daveed stop Rafa, 

I hope he eats his donuts before the match, to power up.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder if Fed will show up to Mardy Fish's match to support him.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2011)

I will.


----------



## Super Seinen (Sep 4, 2011)

Federer said:


> There is no big four, only big three.



Fair enough.

Murray's been number 4 forever though, so I want him to break in and make it a foursome soon


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 4, 2011)

Nadal has collapsed from legs pain during the press conference after the match vs Nalbandian 

there is the video ->


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2011)

The way his body holds up, Nadal will be in a wheelchair by the time he's 40.


----------



## Xnr (Sep 4, 2011)

Potro trying to stage a comeback against the human backboard known as Simon. Go big man!


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 4, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Nadal has collapsed from legs pain during the press conference after the match vs Nalbandian
> 
> there is the video ->



The way he's sitting it looks like he's getting a BJ from someone under the desk


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe next year Delpo


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 4, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> The way he's sitting it looks like he's getting a BJ from someone under the desk



That is the first thing that I thought of too. 

Nadal has been decent so far. Should be able to make the finals


----------



## Federer (Sep 5, 2011)

The pressure the Djomolition man gives Rafa is becoming too big, he can't take the pressure, he lost control over his body.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nadal's cake draw of cake is the reason he'll make the Finals.

Same with Murray's road to the semis now.


----------



## Godot (Sep 5, 2011)

I felt bad for laughing at that Nadal video 

It looked like he was having an extremely slow orgasm, and everyone was just watching & taking pictures like a bunch of voyeurs.


----------



## Super Seinen (Sep 5, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> The way he's sitting it looks like he's getting a BJ from someone under the desk





Dracule Mihawk said:


> That is the first thing that I thought of too.






I'd hope he'd be more like  if that was happening.



Godot said:


> I felt bad for laughing at that Nadal video
> 
> It looked like he was having an extremely slow orgasm, and everyone was just watching & taking pictures like a bunch of voyeurs.



Yeah lol. I was surprised no one tried to help him. Not that they could've done much, but just watching him suffer like that... Of course, I have no idea what they were saying


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 6, 2011)

Federer in cruise control against Monaco, gonna face Tsonga next he's lost two in a row against him should be a good match.


----------



## Xnr (Sep 6, 2011)

JesusFed better show up against Tsonga.


----------



## Nic (Sep 6, 2011)

Fed vs Djoko in the semis or Tsonga vs Djoko?


----------



## Federer (Sep 6, 2011)

No tennis today.


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2011)

Still no tennis.


----------



## Nic (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah match play has been cancelled again today. lol  Get some freaken roofs lol


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol @ Roddick losing his shit at the tournament official


----------



## Federer (Sep 8, 2011)

You can't blame him really. 

But thank god he won, he might pull an upset against Rafa, or not?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 8, 2011)

I played the Azarenka/Williams match with the volume off, but what was the deal with Victoria apparently needing to recover from something? I know the commentators were saying something to that effect.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 8, 2011)

WTF,Nole? Get yourself together.


----------



## Federer (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow, Tipsarevic might take a set off. 

Edit: yep, took the second set.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 8, 2011)

TIPSAREVIC!
YOU ARE FODDER! 

... 

Oh come on, just lose to Nole already and make your country proud. xD


----------



## Hariti (Sep 8, 2011)

Primarch Horus said:


> TIPSAREVIC!
> YOU ARE FODDER!
> 
> ...
> ...



Well,whoever wins will make Serbia proud...Tipsarević needs to build his way to the top,not stay in Nole's shadow forever...Though,as of right now,even if he wins this,I'm not sure he has much chance against the likes of Fed and Nadal,really..9_9


EDIT: 6-0 ...Tipsa scared the shit out of Nole last set,so he finally decided to get serious..


----------



## Zach (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn gonna miss Fed's match because of football


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2011)

Why is it suspended at 3-2? Because of rain or...?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 8, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Well,whoever wins will make Serbia proud...Tipsarević needs to build his way to the top,not stay in Nole's shadow forever...Though,as of right now,even if he wins this,I'm not sure he has much chance against the likes of Fed and Nadal,really..9_9
> 
> 
> EDIT: 6-0 ...Tipsa scared the shit out of Nole last set,so he finally decided to get serious..



BS, Tipsy hurt himself.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 8, 2011)

Federer rocking Tsonga


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 8, 2011)

Federer


----------



## Xnr (Sep 8, 2011)

No 3 times lucky for Tsonga.


----------



## Sine (Sep 8, 2011)

a bunch of early unforced errors in the match was kinda disappointing, but glad federer handled the game really well. 2 sets up got me thinking about wimbledon earlier in the year :sweat

cant wait for federer & djoko.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2011)

Fed Djoko semi should be epic


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 8, 2011)

4th straight year they've met in the semis of USO


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2011)

Good job by Roger to finally get revenge for the last two losses to Tsonga...hopefully he can do the same for last year's loss against Novak.


----------



## Zach (Sep 9, 2011)

Fed vs. Novak Fed needs to put Novak in his place


----------



## Federer (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll try, believe it.


----------



## Federer (Sep 9, 2011)

Roddick looks terrible. 

Rafa is pwning him.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2011)

Rafa is destroying Roddick.

Shameful performance.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 9, 2011)

Murray destroys Rafa in the semis


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Sep 9, 2011)

Roddick have may displayed the single worst performance in Tennis of all time.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

It was a terrible match, a terrible loss. 

Luckily for him, he has a hot wife, he can have sex with her and forget this match.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2011)

i don't want fed to win yet. i want him to win in wimbledon not in flushing meadows. 

also, i predict a djoko-murray final  

i was right with my predictions last time


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2011)

Federer winning that first set


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2011)

So far so good by the old man...2-0 would be tough to come back from although Tsonga did do it..


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2011)

Murray better beat Nadal because we all know Feds gonna bend over backwards if he faces Nadal in the final


----------



## Sarun (Sep 10, 2011)

Djoko looking good in this set.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know why Fed does this.

He can't beat Nadal, only Djoko can. Now Nadal is going to have two grand slams this year when he should have none because Fed is stupid and keeps beating Djoko.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2011)

Novak wins the 3rd


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm sorry guys, I'm stupid.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay  

Nole is finally going superhuman


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2011)

wimbledon all over again


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 10, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

I like Fed, but he can't beat Nadal.

Need someone that can beat Nadal.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

No one has faith in Murray?


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Federer said:


> No one has faith in Murray?


Nadal will win in 1 set.

Murray will cry after getting beat 6-0.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

What if Rafa gets injured?


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn, Novak's girl is hot  (and she kinda looks like Blake Lively)


----------



## Hariti (Sep 10, 2011)

C'mon Nole...


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats on your 11th Slam, Rafa


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 10, 2011)

Come on Nole :33


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2011)

lol, I thought that was out

6-5, oh Fed


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

THE SAVIOR SURVIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hariti (Sep 10, 2011)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL YEAH!


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't believe he just won 

That 4th title is a lock


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Is anyone else really really excited about the Woz-Williams match?


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 10, 2011)

Worst possible outcome.. My heart as a Federer fan has been crushed.


----------



## Risyth (Sep 10, 2011)

Too bad. That was the best return ever. Ever. 

Nothing but epic for that match. Shows Novak won't go down as easy as his previous games seemed (this one too), and of course shows Federer's aging REAL WELL.


Turning points:
- Federer getting pissed off in the fourth, because of a close challenge.
- Djokovic's (and tennis's) best return forever and ever. 


Amen.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 10, 2011)

Epic match, watched the whole thing and it was awesome, personally that should have been the final. Nearly 4 hour match...just goes to show Djoko never ever gives up. 2 sets down and the amount of pressure he had, and coming back up to win it against a beast like Fed, this should have been the fucking final 

I was so tense when both of them had match points, the shit was insane


----------



## Zach (Sep 10, 2011)

Dammit Fed lost. My heart was crushed too He's the only tennis player I like Fed looked like he gave up at the end. Nadal needs to lose to help heal my broken heart.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

The crowd was huge in this match.

Fed got to that 5-3 2 match points moment because Nole grew increasingly frustrated at the crowd for supporting Fed and not him. At the same time, he won because he finally realized that getting frustrated didn't do anything and instead got PISSED at the crowd which allowed him to rally and eventually win.

It'll be interesting to see who the crowd supports in the Nole-Nadal final.


----------



## Risyth (Sep 10, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Dammit Fed lost. My heart was crushed too He's the only tennis player I like Fed looked like he gave up at the end. Nadal needs to lose to help heal my broken heart.


 

Hasn't Nadal suffered enough?


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Risyth said:


> Hasn't Nadal suffered enough?


No                 .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2011)

Imagine if Fed hadnt been stuck at 3 in the last year or two, he always has to go through Djokovic 1 just to get to Nadal, I could have seen him win a title or two if he had to only play one of those two, while they beat up on each other. 

I still think though Fed can at least challenge next year, and maybe pull out one more title. My question though is Murray gonna end up as a poor mans roddick, a lot of potential, but at least roddick has one title.


----------



## Zach (Sep 10, 2011)

Risyth said:


> Hasn't Nadal suffered enough?



Fed is the one who has suffered enough Nadal can never suffer enough


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Imagine if Fed hadnt been stuck at 3 in the last year or two, he always has to go through Djokovic 1 just to get to Nadal, I could have seen him win a title or two if he had to only play one of those two, while they beat up on each other.
> 
> I still think though Fed can at least challenge next year, and maybe pull out one more title. My question though is Murray gonna end up as a poor mans roddick, a lot of potential, but at least roddick has one title.


What's bullshit is that Nadal always gets Murray in the semis and Nole always gets Fed.

"Random" my ass.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 10, 2011)

Fuck Nadal, his face just makes me wanna punch him.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 10, 2011)

I prefer 1 vs 4 and 2 vs 3 semis set-ups.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2011)

Djoker gonna rape Nadal in the final. wait what the final is on monday night? Fuck the match better end before the Patriots play


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2011)

Murray I kinda also feel sorry for, I mean he was kinda expected to at least have one title by this point, then again if he manages even one Wimbledon in his career he will be close to a god in the UK


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2011)

i slept through the damned match  i need to see a replay of this. 

anyway, knew nole would eke out in the end. now i just have to be right about murray beating nadal  

i love federer but i've also loved nole from the first ao title he won. it's time to move over fed. you haven't won a major this year it's time for nole to shine  

he has to win this tournament


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not moving on, you here me James. 

I'm gonna win a slam, next year, mark my words.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 10, 2011)

Nadal now 2 set ahead.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

Sin said:


> Is anyone else really really excited about the Woz-Williams match?



Excited about a womens' match? 

Sorry Sin, but I gave up on WTA, Serena is gonna rip Wozniacki a new a-hole....


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2011)

Federer said:


> I'm not moving on, you here me James.
> 
> I'm gonna win a slam, next year, mark my words.



win wimbledon/olympics next year!  it has to be you who wins and nobody else! 

on another note, the kerber-stosur match is monstrous for a women's match :33


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2011)

and lol nadal's broken on the first service game of the third set giving murray 2-0. hehe lol. if murray does a two-set-to-love comeback win too i'd be a very happy camper


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2011)

ah this final set's a shame. kerber was playing so well in the second set.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

Sam won.


----------



## Placeholder (Sep 10, 2011)

_Federer= Kobe

Novak= Lebron 

You do the math._


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2011)

Novak actually wins titles, Lebron...

Murray took a set, can he come back and win the whole thing.....


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm hoping against all hope that Murray somehow wins.

But he won't.

Woz-Williams next


----------



## Zach (Sep 10, 2011)

Placeholder said:


> _Federer= Kobe
> 
> Novak= Lebron
> 
> You do the math._



Federer is clutch and actually wins titles?


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh look Nadal is about to win, shocking.

I hope Wozniacki beats Serena but it seems unlikely.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 10, 2011)

One of the problem with women's tennis, is the ranking system is way out of whack, hell when is the last time they had a number 1 who had actually won a major, first you had safin's little sister and then wozniacki. 

Murray won one, but is now down 4-1 in the fourth.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

I want Woz to finally wake the fuck up and win a title. She's super young, she can still be really dominant.

Plus, beating Serena to win her first grand slam after the year Serena has had on hard courts would be pretty special.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 10, 2011)

Sin said:


> I want Woz to finally wake the fuck up and win a title. She's super young, *she can still be really dominant.*



No she can't. She sucks like most of the women on the tour. Women need another 2 or 3 young players who will be a new generation and dominate the scene, but Wozniacki has shown nothing to suggest she is that calibur of player. She is just another paper #1. If she ever wins a grand slam she can consider herself lucky.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2011)

i was wrong about my murray prediction but i admit that was more wishful thinking than anything  

i want wozniacki to win as well. but it does seem unlikely.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 10, 2011)

I knew Roddick couldn't handle Nadal's awesomeness


----------



## Heloves (Sep 10, 2011)

Placeholder said:


> _Federer= Kobe
> 
> Novak= Lebron
> 
> You do the math._



smh obvious you're Flocka ......Lebron <<< Novak


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 10, 2011)

Federer said:


> I'm not moving on, you here me James.
> 
> I'm gonna win a slam, next year, mark my words.



You better man, The third and fourth set was embarrassing to watch as a Federer fan. That 5-3/ 40-30, fans cheering your every breath, was where the heavens cleared and you just demolished the chance.


----------



## Sin (Sep 10, 2011)

Woz is getting raped D:


----------



## Gallant (Sep 10, 2011)

Placeholder said:


> _Federer= Kobe
> 
> Novak= Lebron
> 
> You do the math._



Lebron has a big fat 0 next to his championship count and the others don't. Math is fun! Nice try though Flocka. 



Sin said:


> Woz is getting raped D:



No kidding. She might be catching a break now so maybe she starts battling back. She better do something though before Serena runs away with this.

-edit-

Welp never mind. It was just as you said.


----------



## Nic (Sep 10, 2011)

So Djoko vs Nadal for the USO Final.  Let's hope Novak can make it 6-0. 



Also feel a bit bad for Fed.  You can tell endurance and age are a huge part of this game.  Djoko and Nadal better enjoy these two years before they start that slow decline as well.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you guys think female  tennis will survive without the William sisters? 

also Novak gonna beat Nadal again...it's my boy's year


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Lets go Nadal. End Djokovic like you ended Federer's domination


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder if Nadal fans were rooting for Fed today.


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2011)

They probably were.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2011)

they obviously were  

woz couldn't do anything against serena. she was overpowered hands down.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> they obviously were
> 
> woz couldn't do anything against serena. she was overpowered hands down.



No she wasn't, she was outhit. It had nothing to do with power. Had she tried to overpower her, she would've hit 50 UEs. 



Nic said:


> So Djoko vs Nadal for the USO Final.  Let's hope Novak can make it 6-0.
> 
> 
> 
> Also feel a bit bad for Fed.  You can tell endurance and age are a huge part of this game.  Djoko and Nadal better enjoy these two years before they start that slow decline as well.



Fed should retire after that loss. Seriously, there's no way he can step onto a court and do what he does after this. Just quit.

Fed could beat ANYONE in the world right now, even Nadull, even on dirt. If you take that stinker match in Miami out, he was competitive against him everywhere London, Madrid, even in RG. (hell, he was DOMINATING him at RG for a while) Against Djokovic, he made him look ordinary and it was almost like seeing Serena dismantle "the no. 1" () It was claimed that bug hitters are his weakness, but he eliminated Tsonga by taking the racket out of his hand. 

But if you can't win after an opponent gifts you the match, you need to end it. Not saying he would choke every time, but this is just not acceptable.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Nic said:


> I wonder if Nadal fans were rooting for Fed today.



I was slightly. But I want Nadal to conquer Djoko.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 11, 2011)

Nadal having 2 USO and Djokovic having none would be a farce. 

It's like Djokovic having half as many Wimbledon titles while having 1 final.


----------



## Zach (Sep 11, 2011)

Gonna have to root Djoko hopefully it's a good match.


----------



## IBU (Sep 11, 2011)

I will be pulling for Nadal, but it won't bother me at all if Djokovic wins.


----------



## Sin (Sep 11, 2011)

Djoko gonna open up a can of rape on Nadull


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2011)

Serena's going to win this, it's her slam to lose. 

But I'm rooting for Sam.


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2011)

And Sam won.....

Her first slam, I'm glad.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2011)

What the hell, I thought I'd have time switching over, but it's over already


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2011)

lol stosur won  

but i like her anyway


----------



## Sarun (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll pull for Nadal in the final but Djokovic has an amazing run this season. Hopefully he will remain strong next year too.


----------



## Placeholder (Sep 11, 2011)

*Racist ref that's all.*


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Kinda happy that someone else one. Even though the Serena story would have been crazy. I like underdogs


----------



## Risyth (Sep 11, 2011)

Doesn't really matter to me. Liked how they were laughing at chatting it up after the match like they were shopping, even though they were still on court and Stosur just won straight sets.

That's what makes it a great sport.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 11, 2011)

Stosur pek


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Placeholder said:


> *Racist ref that's all.*



Lol, applying the rules is racist?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 12, 2011)

hey federer, nice run of losing 2 successive GSs from 2-0 up 

lol serena, she accused the ref of being the one who pissed her off last time? racism?!  just cause shes white its the same ref?! 

i got stosurs autograph from wimbledon, i now has a GS Autograph 

Nadal gonna get raped  i was hoping fed would get final, because his rafa's bitch


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Well too bad, Cesc, you just gonna deal with it.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 12, 2011)

Can Rafa make this interesting I WONDER. I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2011)

Sin said:


> I want Woz to finally wake the fuck up and win a title. *She's super young, she can still be really dominant.*
> 
> Plus, beating Serena to win her first grand slam after the year Serena has had on hard courts would be pretty special.







KazeYama said:


> No she can't. *She sucks like most of the women on the tour.* Women need another 2 or 3 young players who will be a new generation and dominate the scene, but Wozniacki has shown nothing to suggest she is that calibur of player. She is just another paper #1. If she ever wins a grand slam she can consider herself lucky.



Kvitova doesn't suck. 



Placeholder said:


> *Racist ref that's all.*



YOU MAD? 



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Kinda happy that someone else one. Even though the *Serena* story would have been crazy. *I like underdogs*







Cesc Fabregas said:


> hey federer, nice run of losing 2 successive GSs from 2-0 up
> 
> lol serena, she accused the ref of being the one who pissed her off last time? racism?!  just cause shes white its the same ref?!
> 
> ...



Rafa has not won a match against Fed on fast HC.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 12, 2011)

Few more hours and Djoko gonna rape.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Few more hours and Djoko gonna rape.



Oh shut it will you


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 12, 2011)

Another victory for Djokovic, IMO.

Ajde Nole!


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

I predict lots of rallies.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

The quality is actually pretty good so far.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole has activated superhuman mode.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Nadal has gone into i can't beat Novak mode again. lol  5 straight games for Djoko now.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Five straight games from Nole!


----------



## Xnr (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't say I'm not enjoying this. Karma is a b*tch.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Six straight games and the set!

Novak Djokovic!


----------



## Placeholder (Sep 12, 2011)

*Who won??????*


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole toying with Rafa, first set win. 

If this keeps up, Rafa will retire after this match, his knees won't hold this much rape up. 

I don't like power tennis but finally someone stood up this year and is beating Nadal reguraly with his own game.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

This is more Nadal though.  The guy is just completely mentally beaten so far when he sees Djoko.   No way is Djoko this much better than Nadal tbh.  Nadal needs to get it together so he can make it at the very least competitive.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

So far so good by Novak...Roger just needs to get back to number 2 so he can avoid Rafa .


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Roger and Novak in Finals would be so much better.

Roger doesn't stand a chance against Nadal and Nole rapes Nadal.

Rafa should just gtfo.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Savior said:


> So far so good by Novak...Roger just needs to get back to number 2 so he can avoid Rafa .



you mean Djoko? lol  the way they set up the tourneys, they have Fed play Djoko first. lol


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh look, Rafa might have some life after all.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Gluten free diet > roids. 

Maybe I should start a gluten free diet. 

Rafa just won his first game after losing six games.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like Rafa has some fight in him.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Djoko now not playing so great. lol


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2011)

Crazy rallies flying around lol


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

This is terrifying.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

This game is going to last an hour lol


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

It's already 16min+


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2011)

Bloody hell, Nadal

how?


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow...best game I've seen ever.

Such high quality tennis.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

It's so rare for Rafa to get a time violation warning. I felt like he was going way over for how long he was taking to serve each time there....but I don't think Novak minded at all...he was breathing pretty hard.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole is the Tim Duncan of defensive tennis.

Holy shit.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Someone bring a wheelchair for Rafa, he's not going to make his 26th birthday at this rate.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

now why did you have to gay up Nole like that?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like Djoko is going turn this set around easily again :/


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

WHAT A RETURN........:WOW


----------



## Punpun (Sep 12, 2011)

Nadal knows what he made the GOAT suffer. So I can't feel bad for him now. It's Karma.


Nole is just toying with Nadal on that play.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Double fault at 15-40?

Wow Nadal.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

repeat of the last set? lol


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Is Nole just spotting Nadal two games to make it interesting every set?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 12, 2011)

The Egg really helped Nole tho. But what an improvement. Total rape.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2011)

hey, that was not cool


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Rafa holds serve?


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Crowd needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Rafa breaks.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

Just forfeit already Rafa


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Common Nole, break him here.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

And a break


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Novak breaks back. 

"Just as planned"


----------



## Punpun (Sep 12, 2011)

Now serve for the set.




---

The Egg makes it so that Nole is like a moutain guy playing on normal altitude all the time. He will keep this level of play.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

He better dance like that after he wins.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

Such good returning by Djokovic . He is in unreal form right now.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole is playing like the best returner ever.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2011)

what the..

..no way 

That was unreal


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 12, 2011)

Just as i predicted, djoko shitting and pissing all over Nadal. Finally, we have someone in tennis who can take Nadal on.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 12, 2011)

2-0. Not even close in the decount of games. Total rape.

A, you mean, besides Federer ?


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Will Nole spot Nadal two games again?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Come on Nadal. DO what Djoka did to FEderer.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Dracule, you're rooting for the wrong guy.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Well someone has to root for Nadal.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole gets the early break


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

The Serbian Superman is murdering the Spanish bull.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 12, 2011)

Always good to see Djo this to Rafa.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 12, 2011)

And that's all thanks to Fed, showing that he is superior to Nole by goign 2-0, then deciding to send Nole to fuck up Nadal. It's his sweet revenge.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Come on Nadal. Come on. Just make the Djoker work for it


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Punpun said:


> And that's all thanks to Fed, showing that he is superior to Nole by goign 2-0, then deciding to send Nole to fuck up Nadal. It's his sweet revenge.



You're welcome.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 12, 2011)

It's your sweet revenge.

:33


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

YES. LETS GO RAFA


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck.

2    -     2.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

A couple of fantastic points


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

Another break


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Djoko's shots are just too good


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck. Djoka just somehow wins every clutch point.

Break him back again Rafa


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, the amount of rallies in this match is amazing. Every single point has a huge rally..


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Fuck. Djoka just somehow wins every clutch point.
> 
> *Break him back again Rafa*


So that Djokovic can just break him right back?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

HELL YEAH NADAL.

LOVE GAME ON HIS SERVE.


THE DJOKER CANT HANDLE PLAYING WITH NADAL


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Common Nole, just put this guy away.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

This is the Nadal Im used to seeing. Frustrating the opponent.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole got bored so he wants to give Nadal the lead to challenge himself.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole wins this erve. Then Breaks Nadal. And finally serve for the match. Easy shit.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

What a fucking rally.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Wimbledon all over again?


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 12, 2011)

Stop calling him Djoko guys. >.>

Whatev, as expected, Nadal is giving Nole a lot of trouble near the end. 
Doesn't matter though, he'll just put him away sooner or later.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole now only needs to serve this match out.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow! Amazing point....I love Men's tennis.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

It's a tie-break. :amazed


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

I have this sinking feeling that this match is over.

Novak looks like he has nothing left.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh Novak...don't do this to me.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

His serve let him down this set.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

Sure are alot of idiots in the crowd yelling stuff when the players are about to serve and during points.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

What a terrible crowd, just STFU once they are in play.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 12, 2011)

the yanks need to shut up, have no etiquette.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

Hopefully Nole's strain isn't too severe and he can put it away this set.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole with a broken back > Nadal


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2011)

Not a fan of Djokovic by any means ...but damn good stuff by him this year.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry for doubting you Nole.

You're superhuman.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

and with a sore back, Djoko wins the USO.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratz Djoker. Nadal will get you next year


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Nadal vs Djoko for the FO?


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

The only competition for Nole next year will be Reborn Delpo


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Novak. 

Damn, imagine if he wins FO as well, three players winning all majors in one era, weak era my ass.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Sin said:


> The only competition for Nole next year will be Reborn Delpo



you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Nole gave Rafa the third set in order to give some hope, 

he trolled him in the fourth, giving him mental traumas in the future.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 12, 2011)

Its funny to see how this has turned out, Djokovic is now the Nadal to Nadals Federer


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Federer said:


> Novak.
> 
> Damn, imagine if he wins FO as well, three players winning all majors in one era, weak era my ass.


He would have won the FO this year if stupid Federer had stayed out of the way


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Sin said:


> He would have won the FO this year if stupid Federer had stayed out of the way



I didn't want Novak to win a CYGS, something I couldn't even do.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you guys think Djoka's career could beat Nadal's?


----------



## Federer (Sep 12, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Do you guys think Djoka's career could beat Nadal's?



Probably not. 

He's 24, these long power-tennis matches between him and Rafa will be taxing his body too much and who knows who might step up next year, maybe the return of Darth Federer? 

But he should be able to win a slam or 8-9. 

Poor Murray, he would have been a slam winner if he was born in a different era.


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Do you guys think Djoka's career could beat Nadal's?



very unlikely. Djoko started late. You have to figure Nadal will probably win at least a couple more majors before he's done as well. I could see Djoko having 8-10 by the end of his career though.  It just depends on a lot of things.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Do you guys think Djoka's career could beat Nadal's?


Nah.

Novak is only one year younger and has 6 less slams.

The good news for Fed is that Djoko will probably prevent Nadal from passing his slams record.

I can see Nadal retiring with 12 or 13 slams (probably all french opens maybe one wimbledon) and Djoko with 7-8.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2011)

never doubted the man for a second. nadal's 6-time all finals loss to djokovic must be discouraging. he might even kill himself  

kidding aside, i love nole. ever since he beat roddick, nadal, and federer in whichever tourney that was in the past i forgot, i've rooted for him when federer couldn't deliver. and now he's dominating the year  i'm so proud.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 12, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> Its funny to see how this has turned out, Djokovic is now the Nadal to Nadals Federer



Difference is, Nadal only pwns fed on clay. New Djok owns him everywhere.


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

I will say, there's one chance that Novak could maybe surpass Nadal's career.

If he repeats this year (3 slams) or even better goes calendar (both very very unlikely) and Nadal doesn't win a slam, it'd put them 7/8 to 10 with Nole being a year younger.

Nadal is only 25, but all those years of battling Prime Fed have made him an incredibly old 25. He is really beat up. 

Nole essentially has to turn into mid-2000s Fed to pull it off, but it's not impossible (just super unlikely).


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor Nadal. He had a tough run. First beating Prime Federer. And now Djoker has a great season.

@Aokiji, Nadal's record against Federer is much more impressive than Djoker vs Nadal IMO


----------



## Sin (Sep 12, 2011)

Djokovic is well past a "great" season.

If he doesn't lose again, 2011 Nole will go down as the greatest year in men's tennis.


----------



## Zach (Sep 13, 2011)

Only got to see the first set but was glad to hear Djoko won. Dude just dominated this year.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Poor Nadal. He had a tough run. First beating Prime Federer. And now Djoker has a great season.
> 
> @Aokiji, Nadal's record against Federer is much more impressive than Djoker vs Nadal IMO



Your opinion is wrong.  Outside of clay he is 5-6 I believe. Hasn't won a single match on fast HC against him. 



Sin said:


> Djokovic is well past a "great" season.
> 
> If he doesn't lose again, 2011 Nole will go down as the greatest year in men's tennis.



Not really, he has failed to reach RG final. Also, these days, all surfaces are the same, basically, he would never be so successful at Wimbledon in the 90s or 80s.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Poor Nadal. He had a tough run. *First beating Prime Federer.* And now Djoker has a great season.
> 
> @Aokiji, Nadal's record against Federer is much more impressive than Djoker vs Nadal IMO



He had a very easy run. All he needed to do against Fed is looping the ball to his backhand and he was on the defensive. He basically had a guy, who was so good that he could beat everyone else, but against him, he just needed to play on autopilot and he has good chances to win.


----------



## Godot (Sep 13, 2011)

I just realised Federer is the reason Novak didn't get a career grand slam this year


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 13, 2011)

Good to see Djo win, though I had to watch a replay.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, that win was more important that I thought. :amazed 

Honestly, this is hilarious. Fed chokes his most epic choke of all time and at the end of the tournament, his stock has risen.  Not even in RG where he made the final, people respected him as much because people considered his win a fluke and he lost to Nadal. Also, people acted as if Nole's wins over him didn't count because it wasn't in a slam. () Now, Fed has shown that his performance in RG WASN'T a fluke and nobody buys the "NOLE CAN'T BEAT BADAL IN A SLAM" argument.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I never doubted the GOAT. He can beats Nole whenever he wants to. And the Emperor can beat Nadal, err rapes him whenever he wants.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2011)

now i know how Fed fans use to feel after Rafa would rape him in every final 

How has Djoko gone from being know for pulling out of tournos quiet easilly to IRONMAN?! 

the hitting yesterday was unreal.............3.5hours to finish 3 sets?!?!

2 losses in a season, amazing


----------



## Punpun (Sep 13, 2011)

Nadal never raped Federer.

And the answer is easy, The Egg. A wonderful machine that makes you feel like you are at the ountain with everything good for the body.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2011)

the very definition of rape


----------



## Punpun (Sep 13, 2011)

That's the tear of Roger realizing he won't beat the Roid King because he goes choke mode at any point in his match against Nadal. Still close match.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2011)

Djoko has inherited the Roid King title


----------



## Punpun (Sep 13, 2011)

Djoko doesn't use roids. He use the EGG. Almost roids. But still legal.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 13, 2011)

That was the Australian Open right with Federer crying? Those back to back matches of Nadal-Verdasco and Nadal - Federer were just awesome. 



> Nadal never raped Federer.



6-1, 6-3, 6-0 in a GS final begs to differ.

But this year of the Djoker has been unreal. Hopefully Nadal can pick it up next year.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Someone better beat him one more time so McEnroe's single season domination still rules the history books.


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2011)

I think i might rewatch the Marat Safin vs Fed match.  Still best match i've ever seen. Prime Fed vs what Safin could have been.  What a waste of talent. lol


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 13, 2011)

will be interesting to see how djoker starts next season
after rafa tore through 08, 09 was injury plagued :/

that nadal-nando semi final was amazing


----------



## Punpun (Sep 13, 2011)

Cesc, not only you cheer for Nadal but you also put this fabiansky fellow above Buffon. Too many errors.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> will be interesting to see how djoker starts next season
> after rafa tore through 08, 09 was injury plagued :/
> 
> that nadal-nando semi final was amazing



Best tournament of Nadull, IMO.



Dracule Mihawk said:


> That was the Australian Open right with Federer crying? Those back to back matches of Nadal-Verdasco and Nadal - Federer were just awesome.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



That was more due to Fed playing like SHIT than Rafa being on. Also, Fed has never been raped by Youzhny, Blake, Tsonga, Delpo....



Punpun said:


> Djoko doesn't use roids. He use the EGG. Almost roids. But still legal.



That was in 2010. 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> the very definition of rape



Roger made Rafa do that in the showers. 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> now i know how Fed fans use to feel after Rafa would rape him in *every final*
> 
> How has Djoko gone from being know for pulling out of tournos quiet easilly to IRONMAN?!
> 
> ...



Pretty sure Roger bagelled him in several finals.


----------



## Risyth (Sep 13, 2011)

Someone hate's Nadal...


----------



## Zach (Sep 13, 2011)

How can someone not hate Nadal?


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2011)

Nadal is the worst.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Sep 13, 2011)

^^
lol, true

What is this EGG you guys speak of? O.o

Also: Safin was my Adriano of Tennis. In my eyes, a wasted talent that I will never forget, a talent that could have been the best ever (or at least best of a generation).


----------



## Nic (Sep 13, 2011)

Nadal just sucks....


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 13, 2011)

Nadal is awesome you haters


----------



## Sin (Sep 13, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nadal is awesome you haters


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 13, 2011)

Risyth said:


> Someone hate's Nadal...



Nope I'm just fucking with cesc 



Primarch Horus said:


> ^^
> lol, true
> 
> What is this EGG you guys speak of? O.o
> ...



The EGG is a pressure chamber that emulates high altitudes so that the user has improved blood oxygen. Novak has used it.

Also, Adriano was never as talented in football as Safin was in tennis. 

Nadal is cool peoples.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 14, 2011)

cant we all just get along..............


and admit murray is poo 


i wanna go FO next year, anyone been before? is the ticketing gay like SW19? or can i buy tickets online without having to do a gayass ballot?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2011)

nadal is ok he's just not classy enough to be world number 1 imo. and i don't like how he keeps rubbing his ass on court.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 14, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> nadal is ok he's just not classy enough to be world number 1 imo. and i don't like how he keeps rubbing his ass on court.



 Didn't know that you need to be "classy" to be no. 1. 

And he's about as classy as you can get.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 14, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Didn't know that you need to be "classy" to be no. 1.
> 
> And he's about as classy as you can get.



you actually have to to a degree. you'll be the representative of the whole sport of tennis as the best of the world. knowing you're at the pinnacle of current greatness of the sport you'll have to act the part not only in the court but wherever you go. you are already labeled and the smallest details about you, whether you like it or not, will be scrutinized. 

and ass scratching, no matter how many euphemisms you attribute to it, looks like a monkey thing to do. 

but i admit, his style of play looks absolutely beautiful, and i like his humility and outlook a lot. i understand too that fist pumping and jumping in the air at the harder shots won and flexing your biceps until the veins pop out while semi-crouching in the middle of the court can't sometimes be helped and they actually increase momentum, confidence, and play, but it minimizes the class and finesse of those said shots. nadal often overdoes it. 

that's why i don't really like nadal as number 1. he's too ragged in his demeanor and even appearance. i like ferrero a lot better when he was the number 1. nadal is like the younger agassi with the disheveled look. but agassi gave up that look later on and that's when i started to like him. then again, this is just my own preference.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 14, 2011)

The thing is if Djoko didn't show up, Nadal would be in the running to surpass Federer's slam record right now.

Couple that with his record in GS over Federer (sure clay and all) and Nadal would have a GOAT case. 

Nadal doesn't look like the stereotypical GOAT, I admit. I think that's why I like him though


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 15, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> The thing is if Djoko didn't show up, Nadal would be in the running to surpass Federer's slam record right now.
> 
> Couple that with his record in GS over Federer (sure clay and all) and Nadal would have a GOAT case.
> 
> Nadal doesn't look like the stereotypical GOAT, I admit. I think that's why I like him though



if we look solely at grand slam success, federer should be goat for the men's category. without anyone as of yet surpassing his nearly 5-year dominance, all we can really do is envision and speculate on the if's and what if's. 

but yeah, if the only thing that matters to be the goat is grand slam success. i hardly think that's the actual case although it's a big part.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> *The thing is if Djoko didn't show up, Nadal would be in the running to surpass Federer's slam record right now.*
> 
> Couple that with his record in GS over Federer (sure clay and all) and Nadal would have a GOAT case.
> 
> Nadal doesn't look like the stereotypical GOAT, I admit. I think that's why I like him though



If Nadal didn't show up, Federer would buttrape the record books even more then he already has. 

If my aunt had a dick, she'd be my uncle.


----------



## Zach (Sep 15, 2011)

It's hilarious how a stick guy(Djoko) who dominates a somewhat muscular guy(Nadal)


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 15, 2011)

I was more referring to Federer being a more stereotypical tennis player than Nadal. In my opinion at least


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 15, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> I was more referring to Federer being a more stereotypical tennis player than Nadal. In my opinion at least



He is, Fed is a guy who could dominate in just about any era his game relies on perfecting the technical skills of the game to such an extent that he could be dominant on fast courts, slow courts, current rackets wooden rackets etc. Whereas Nadals game is primarily based on his massive physical abilities and the current racket technology that allows such massive spin to be created on the balls plus the homogenization of all the surfaces.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 16, 2011)

Hewwit is not making it an easy first round for Fed in Davis.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 16, 2011)

Fed should become French. Then a 8 years domination of the Davis cup should happen.


----------



## Federer (Sep 16, 2011)

Having a jetlag and shit, 

I still kicked Lleyton's ass.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 16, 2011)

Lleyton's fans were annoying as fuck.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 18, 2011)

So Djoker lost (withdrew) in Davis Cup today? Does that mean he has 3 losses now?


----------



## Hariti (Sep 19, 2011)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> So Djoker lost (withdrew) in Davis Cup today? Does that mean he has 3 losses now?



Yes .


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2011)

Watch people supergluing themselves to Delpo's nuts again.


----------



## ctype (Sep 20, 2011)

Federer said:


> Having a jetlag and shit,
> 
> I still kicked Lleyton's ass.



Lol, who's Lleyton.





Sena Kobayakawa said:


> So Djoker lost (withdrew) in Davis Cup today? Does that mean he has 3 losses now?




Noo!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 20, 2011)

ctype said:


> Lol, who's Lleyton.



One of the greatest players of this era...


----------



## ctype (Sep 21, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> One of the greatest players of this era...



...nope, never heard of him.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 21, 2011)

ctype said:


> ...nope, never heard of him.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 24, 2011)

So novak had surgery and is out for a while it seems and Federer withdrew from the shanghai masters


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 24, 2011)

Newbologist said:


> So novak had surgery and is out for a while it seems and Federer withdrew from the shanghai masters



Nadal fans rejoice.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 24, 2011)

Nadal wins a HC title in a year.


----------



## ctype (Oct 4, 2011)

It's dying because damn TC can't agree with Verizon...


----------



## Federer (Oct 6, 2011)

Rafa beat Raonic in Tokyo, who knows, Rafa might actually defend a title outside clay for the first time. :amazed


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 6, 2011)

no novak in shanghai?


----------



## Federer (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not there either.


----------



## Zach (Oct 8, 2011)

Without Fed and Djoko not very interested in a lot of these tournaments since they will be too easy for Nadal.


----------



## Federer (Oct 9, 2011)

Muzza gave Rafa a bagel and beat him. :WOW


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Without Fed and Djoko not very interested in a lot of these tournaments since they will be too easy for Nadal.



agreed. not much competition for nadal. but i am looking forward to watch tipsarevic.


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2011)

If only Murray could remember how he plays in regular tournaments come major time. sigh.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol Nadal got embarrassed.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 11, 2011)

aw fuck tipsarevic already lost. that sucks.


----------



## Federer (Oct 13, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Without Fed and Djoko not very interested in a lot of these tournaments since they will be too easy for Nadal.



You were saying? 

Rafa is out, he lost against Mayer.


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol soon Nadal, Fed, Djoko won't be there for the next major, then what excuse will Murray have not to win one?


----------



## Federer (Oct 13, 2011)

That bastard Nadal, I lost money because of him.


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

Federer said:


> You were saying?
> 
> Rafa is out, he lost against Mayer.



Hard to believe I haven't been watching.


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2011)

who the hell is Mayer anyways? lol


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 13, 2011)

lol nadal losing to mayer. this has not been his year at all. could not even win against murray in tokyo. at this rate, both murray and federer will catch him.


----------



## Zach (Oct 13, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> lol nadal losing to mayer. this has not been his year at all. could not even win against murray in tokyo. at this rate, both murray and federer will catch him.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 14, 2011)

Federer said:


> That bastard Nadal, I lost money because of him.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 15, 2011)

lol murray to become world no 3 if he wins the shanghai masters. he's still a whiny menstruating little girl in the courts though.


----------



## Federer (Oct 21, 2011)

Dimitrov is playing Raonic, the two talents of the future against each other. 

Who will prevail?


----------



## Federer (Oct 29, 2011)

Kvitova beat Stosur. 


I was rooting for Sam. 
But Kvitova ain't that bad, hopefully she'll beat Azarenka in the finals. 

Can't wait for the World Tour Finals on the men's side.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2011)

Murray will win that.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 30, 2011)

Federer said:


> Kvitova beat Stosur.
> 
> 
> I was rooting for Sam.
> ...



I'd like to see Azarenka beat her and then TF goes all "THE MATCH WAS ON KVITOVA'S RACKET, BUT SHE IMPLODED BLABLABLA" 

Honestly, hype is the worst. Always position yourself against it.

Oh and I'd like to see Federer finishing what he started in USO, indoors, low bounce. Djokovic played one of his best matches I have ever seen and still gets barely by Federer.


----------



## Federer (Oct 30, 2011)

Nic said:


> Murray will win that.



We'll see, today starts Basel, alongside me, there's also Djoker and Murray participating.


----------



## Nic (Oct 30, 2011)

Djoko, back?


----------



## Federer (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm glad that Kvitova won.


----------



## Federer (Nov 5, 2011)

Djokovic lost against Nishikori, he is injured, not sure whether he can win the ATP 1000 in Paris and the WTF later this month.


----------



## Zach (Nov 5, 2011)

I haven't watched tennis since all of the big tourneys have been over with.


----------



## Federer (Nov 5, 2011)

Basel is the fifth slam.


----------



## Zach (Nov 5, 2011)

That's going on right now isn't it? Recently saw Fed say something about it on FB.


----------



## Federer (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep,

me and Nishikori in the finals.


----------



## Zach (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh cool when is finals?


----------



## Federer (Nov 5, 2011)

Tomorrow.


----------



## Zach (Nov 5, 2011)

Damn I'll be watching NFL all day tomorrow


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 5, 2011)

Federer said:


> Tomorrow.



lulz Novak. When Fed wins he's back at 3 right?


----------



## Federer (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope. 

I can never be no. 3 this year, I only have points to defend, I need to atleast reach the SF at Paris and win all the matches at WTF.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 6, 2011)

So I heard Federer finally start winning trophies again?


----------



## Zach (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't get to watch but glad to hear Fed won


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 6, 2011)

Federer said:


> Nope.
> 
> *I can never be no. 3 this year*, I only have points to defend, I need to atleast reach the SF at Paris and win all the matches at WTF.



Thats lame..


----------



## Federer (Nov 11, 2011)

Murray what the hell have you done, you a**hole. 

I lost money because of you.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, Fed Djoka final should be fun.


----------



## Federer (Nov 11, 2011)

Djokovic pulled out of the tournament, because of his shoulder injury, thus Tsonga had a walk-over.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 11, 2011)

Federer said:


> Djokovic pulled out of the tournament, because of his shoulder injury, thus Tsonga had a walk-over.



Sounds like cakewalk for you then, unless Tsonga pulls another upset later on.


----------



## Federer (Nov 12, 2011)

Tsonga vs me. 

This is my chance to win Bercy and equal Agassi in winning most different ATP 1000 tournaments [7/9], the ones I don't have are Monte Carlo and Rome. 

Shangai is the replacement of Hamburg, which I won. 

Be warned, Jo Wilfried, be warned.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't see Tsonga breaking even once tbh.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 12, 2011)

Federer was in god mode against Berdych, hope he gets the title tomorrow.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 13, 2011)

There's no way in hell Jo will be playing his best after that tough match with Isner. Fed has this in the bag.


----------



## Nic (Nov 13, 2011)

Djoko keeps getting injuries left and right. wth   He better be ready to go for the Aussie this January.


----------



## Federer (Nov 13, 2011)

I frickin won..

I are happy


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 13, 2011)

lol it looks like while everyone else is burnt out by the end of the year Fed proves himself again why he is the most efficient player on the tour. Might nor be the absolute best in the world now but the man's got longevity.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

HugeGuy said:


> lol it looks like while everyone else is burnt out by the end of the year Fed proves himself again why he is the most efficient player on the tour. *Might nor be the absolute best in the world now* but the man's got longevity.



Based on what?

He can hang with anyone, just is inconsistent. he even dominated Rafa on clay for a set.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Based on what?
> 
> He can hang with anyone, just is inconsistent. he even dominated Rafa on clay for a set.



I think being the absolute best requires you to have consistency, the thing that seperates the great players from the good ones is the consistency, at this level of tennis anyone can hang with another player for a certain amount of time, hell Isner pushed Rafa to 5 at RG this year. Fed can still have spurts of greatness like he's had this week and in basel but he can no longer maintain it over the course of a whole season like he used to from 2004-2007.

Anyways glad he won, I friggen slept in and missed the match.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 13, 2011)

The King is back. long live the King. 

I fancy him just ahead of Murray for the End of Year curtain raiser.

Hopefully next year Kvitova can step up in the womens game. Wozzy cannot go through another year been number 1 with no slam.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

speedyg said:


> The King is back. long live the King.
> 
> I fancy him just ahead of Murray for the End of Year curtain raiser.
> 
> Hopefully next year Kvitova can step up in the womens game. Wozzy cannot go through another year been number 1 with no slam.



Yeah because Kvitova is the only alternative to Wozzy.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 13, 2011)

Feds been on fire recently, nice to see him that way.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Yeah because Kvitova is the only alternative to Wozzy.



Sharapova and Williams Sisters have had their day. I wouldn't pre-grudge her/Azarenka/Li Na/Stosur or anyone else in the higher echelons of womens tennis to be a proper number 1 who can win a slam, rather than just winning outside title and get close but get out-played in the latter stages like Caroline is doing atm.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

speedyg said:


> Sharapova and Williams Sisters have had their day..



       .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 13, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> .



Whats wrong with that view? The womens game needs to really move on now. They cannot depend on the old guard anymore because they wont last forever...


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 13, 2011)

speedyg said:


> Whats wrong with that view? The womens game needs to really move on now. They cannot depend on the old guard anymore because they wont last forever...



.............what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 14, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> .............what the fuck are you talking about?



Seriously, are you even a tennis fan?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats on the record and win, Federer.


----------



## Federer (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2011)

A friendly reminder...

[YOUTUBE]mCtlcigICT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Risyth (Nov 17, 2011)

Federer said:


> Thank you.


 
Oh, this is great news. 

Great to hear updates, when Tennis Channel is too busy being greedy pricks to show anything on Verizon.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 17, 2011)

speedyg said:


> Hopefully next year Kvitova can step up in the womens game. Wozzy cannot go through another year been number 1 with no slam.


Just watch her do it


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 18, 2011)

Tsonga and Federer rematch in the first round of London I believe. Should be fun.


----------



## Federer (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF is gonna start in an hour.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Just watch her do it



I wish.

At least she won't be as bad as Safina or Jankovic. I hear they're very good chokers.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh Murray.. Also Fed is going to stomp tomorrow.


----------



## Federer (Nov 22, 2011)

They are only showing football on mah tv, I want mah tennis.


----------



## Federer (Nov 22, 2011)

I creamed Rafa's ass. 

6-3, *6-0*

Old man Fed > peak Rafa. :ho


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 22, 2011)

always nice to see Fed humiliate Rafa like that


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

Fed will probably win it.  Rafa/Murray Losing, while with Djoko it's really hard to tell how healthy he is.


----------



## Federer (Nov 22, 2011)

Murray withdraw today from the WTF. 

Tipsarevic took his place.


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2011)

Fed my man


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 22, 2011)

The Swiss Maestro, what a beautiful win.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 22, 2011)

Federer said:


> Murray withdraw today from the WTF.
> 
> Tipsarevic took his place.



Welcome more fodder. :ho

Fed is in good form, good to show the young whippersnappers who the real king is.

You watch all the matches live?


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Federer (Nov 22, 2011)

And it only took 60 minutes. :ho


----------



## Federer (Nov 22, 2011)

Federer baggeled Nadal in Wimbledon 06, Hamburg 07, WTF 11.
*Three different surfaces.*


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 22, 2011)

way to show nadal his place fed  

i wouldn't mind if either you or djoko will win.


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuck Djoko it's Fed or nothing


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 22, 2011)

Haha, Nadal got his ass whooped.


----------



## Zach (Nov 22, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Haha, Nadal got his ass whooped.



The tennis world is right again.


----------



## Godot (Nov 22, 2011)

Fed? Where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 22, 2011)

Godot said:


> Fed? Where the fuck did that come from?



He's the form man atm.

Djoko is spent now and Nadal has other priorities ahead of this and not quite in as good form.

A fit Murray should have given him a test.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 22, 2011)

fed still has it


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 23, 2011)

Nadal put it well in his book, "When fed is on a streak the only way to win is to hope he doesn't stay in the zone for too long and just keep returning, no one can play like that forever" or something along those lines. 

Sounded to me like Fed at the top of his game > Everyone else.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 23, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Nadal put it well in his book, "When fed is on a streak the only way to win is to hope he doesn't stay in the zone for too long and just keep returning, no one can play like that forever" or something along those lines.
> 
> Sounded to me like Fed at the top of his game > Everyone else.



Pretty much, hell Fed at the top of his game has dominated Rafa on clay at times, its just that he tends to go full retard a lot of the time against Rafa and then loses matches he should've easily won, like RG07 he was fucking 1/18 on BP's


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

Federer said:


> Federer baggeled Nadal in Wimbledon 06, Hamburg 07, WTF 11.
> *Three different surfaces.*



Hahahaha brilliant. If only I can rep u.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 23, 2011)

Ferrer destroyed Djoker


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 23, 2011)

Nadal got destroyed, that's interesting. Good for Rodger to come back on a hot streak, he's been miserable over the last few years, even though the fanboys won't want to admit it.

Also glad to see Djoko lose a match for once.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 24, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Nadal got destroyed, that's interesting. Good for Rodger to come back on a hot streak, *he's been miserable over the last few *years, even though the fanboys won't want to admit it.
> 
> Also glad to see Djoko lose a match for once.



 What the flying fuck are you talking about? Didn't he win this event just last year?


----------



## Federer (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been miserable for Fed standards.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2011)

Federer inflixting lolraep on Fish. Four consecutive aces to take the third game of the third set.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 24, 2011)

I read that if Federer reaches the finals, he returns to #3?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 24, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> What the flying fuck are you talking about? Didn't he win this event just last year?



Miserable compared to the standards he had set himself by being one of the greatest tennis players to ever live. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Federer (Nov 25, 2011)

HugeGuy said:


> I read that if Federer reaches the finals, he returns to #3?



Yep, because Muzza pulled himself out of this tournament.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2011)

Djoko is all spent.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2011)

His injury must still be affecting him to lose to Tipsarevic and Ferrer.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2011)

He's definitely the favorite and healthy at this point.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2011)

Ratface was playing inspiring tennis in September - October that would make any British citizen proud.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2011)

Rat Face > Swiss Cheese.


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2011)

meh Federer might retain his third ranking after this tournament.  I'm sure Murray is going to lose points from dropping out. 

Nadal has been pretty bad as well, so he might not be too far from second either.


----------



## Newbologist (Nov 25, 2011)

lol both Nadal and Djoker making excuses as to why they lost blaming it on the long season and how they have nothing left in the tank how the "desire" to win isn't there at this time of year, these fucktards are 25 and 24 years old while Fed at 30+ is still playing extremely well and he's the one whose desire shouldn't be there considering he's accomplished more than both those guys combined


----------



## Nic (Nov 25, 2011)

To be fair Fed's style suits his age and health (he's never injured) while the other two beat up their bodies a lot more. 

Then again, that's a testament to his game.


Honestly i think Nadal and Djoko should just take a huge breaks after the USO if they want to extend their careers as much as possible.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah, not a fan of the excuses some of the heavy hitters are making. If one can't play consistently the *whole year* because they're "tired" or "not fresh" they need to be playing less tournaments and listening more to their bodies. 

Complaining when they compete in spite of their "conditions" makes them look like children.


----------



## Federer (Nov 25, 2011)

Is there here anyone that likes Berdych's playing style?

He's so frickin boring, I don't like him at all, dunno why.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 26, 2011)

100th final.. The Swiss Maestro does it again. 

Does this mean he gets his spot at 3 back?


----------



## Federer (Nov 26, 2011)

YES, because Murray has been Murray.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 26, 2011)

Federer said:


> Is there here anyone that likes Berdych's playing style?
> 
> He's so frickin boring, I don't like him at all, dunno why.



Very aggressive, effortless ballstriking, actually capable of finishing points at the net...

He is more interesting than both Del Potro and S?derling for sure.


----------



## Federer (Nov 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Very aggressive, effortless ballstriking, actually capable of finishing points at the net...
> 
> He is more interesting than both Del Potro and S?derling for sure.





He's been an unforced error machine this whole week, he has a terrible serve, especially for someone with his height and his volleying isn't that impressive as well. 

Not to mention his footwork or his reflexes. 

There is also zero emotion.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 26, 2011)

Federer said:


> He's been an unforced error machine this whole week,* he has a terrible serve*, especially for someone with his height and *his volleying isn't that impressive as well. *Not to mention his footwork or his reflexes.
> 
> There is also zero emotion.



 He blasted Federer off the court in Cincinnati.His serve is massive, you're confusing him with Cilic.  And he was like 19/21 against Tsonga at the net IIRC so .


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 26, 2011)

I want Fed to crush Tsonga's spirit tomorrow.


----------



## Savior (Nov 26, 2011)

Will be nice to see Roger end the year on a positive note.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed, up a set.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed up a break now in the second set.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm too sexy for my forehand.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

don't change rackets  Fed.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd like to see Fed win another major.  maybe the Australian or Wimbledon next year.  The French Open is Djoko's though. 


Tsonga gets the break back.  Where have i seen this before?


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed has a match point.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

noooooooo.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed Duh


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 27, 2011)

FUUUUUUUCKK!


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed is going to have nightmares of Tsonga.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed always does this, takin shit lightly when he has the lead


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

I knew Fed shouldn't have changed his racket.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate your avatar nic


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed tends to struggle more the longer a match goes too.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I hate your avatar nic





Uffie said:


> Me too       .



My avatar rocks, I like it very much.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed is getting mad. he's loosin it!


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

That's ok because the person in my avatar is full of win.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

tsonga changed rackets again...hes gonna loose


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

One shouldn't change their rackets unless they lose a game on serve.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

I lost that set, just to make this match more exciting, that's all.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Uffie said:


> So full of win that Berdych went through



nah, Djoko won so much this year he was nice enough to let these old geezers have a shot at winning something.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

Djoko is too good for tennis. fuk him lol


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Federer said:


> I lost that set, just to make this match more exciting, that's all.



I sure hope so.  You can't lose another important match to this froggy.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm adding a Tsonga sig, if he wins though.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

double fault..nooooooo!


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

tsonga looks funny when he slips


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

where's the faith in Fed here?


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Uffie said:


> Shut up Nic.



I still believe in Fed.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Then again Tsonga is making a bunch of great shots.........


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Well at least Fed vs Tsonga matches are always entertaining.



Especially if you compare it to Fish vs Nadal. lol


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Uffie said:


> Don't make me punch you.



you'd miss.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

break pointtttttttttttt


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed has a break point.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

well so much for that.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

break point again


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

fkin tsonga copying fed's style


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

so much for that one too. lol


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

break point again  lmao this is wicked


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

come on fed at least get this one.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed has the break.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

Federer said:


> I lost that set, just to make this match more exciting, that's all.



And, did it work?


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

fed is rippin this shit now


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

3 match points.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

1 more point away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON FED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed wins.  

I never doubted him.


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FEDERER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn sixth time he's won it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats Fed!


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 27, 2011)

fantastic for someone aged 30, and his comment on the semi final that hes gonna continue playing just makes everyone happy. 

now he is the first player to win this title 6 times....another record


----------



## Uffie (Nov 27, 2011)

A bow for Fed


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 27, 2011)

LETS GO ROGERR!!!! Such a great match point, Fed truly the GOAT.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't get to wear a Tsonga sig though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 27, 2011)

Why would you want to have a Tsonga sig.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

Lendl and Sampras: "Yo Roger, you have won 5 WTF's, you are just as good as we." 

*wins 6th WTF*

Federer: "You guys were saying?"

I'm in a tier of my own.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats Roger. When they went into the 3rd set I was scared that Roger would lose his momentum like he did in the last few Slams but thankfully he came up on top. What a great way to end the season. Hopefully next year will be good for him too.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

Those retired players are scared for losing their records to me.


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 27, 2011)

Federer said:


> Those retired players are scared for losing their records to me.



you have some serious issues upstairs boy


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Why would you want to have a Tsonga sig.


He's got style and he's an exciting player.  My third favorite player on tour. 



Uffie said:


> Good question


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 27, 2011)

By the time Federer retires, tennis record book will look like this.

Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer
Federer


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

Instead of 'tennis record book', the book will be called the 'Federer book'.


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

It still amazes me how healthy Fed is.  He might be at the top longer than i previously thought.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 27, 2011)

I seriously want Fed back at the number one spot before (and hopefully this will be after many years) he retires.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

2021: Fed wins the WTF.


----------



## Sine (Nov 27, 2011)

that was wonderful federer 


that second set


----------



## Nic (Nov 27, 2011)

Federer said:


> 2021: Fed wins the WTF.



At the rate Nadal is going, he might retire with old knees by next year, so why not?


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> It still amazes me how healthy Fed is.  He might be at the top longer than i previously thought.



In Rafa's book he stated that Fed is like a "freak of nature" his body takes much less a toll on him when playing the sport. 

Something along the lines of "It's like his genetics were formed purely for the sake of playing the sport" was also said because of how little Roger needs to tax his body to be at a high level. 

Nice little explanation of why Roger's longevity in the sport would be longer than the average person's.


----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> At the rate Nadal is going, he might retire with old knees by next year, so why not?



He might play Rafa jr. before he retires.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 27, 2011)

Remember when people say Fed is lucky to dominate a weak era? Well shit, those "real talents" like Nadal and Djoko seems to have disappear at the end of the year while Fed is still here. :/


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 27, 2011)

Djo has retired more this season than Fed has his entire career. :ho


----------



## Xnr (Nov 27, 2011)

Fed has played just as many matches as Djokovic. Fed has a better winning % than Nadal this season. Bring on 2012.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Federer (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Aokiji (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine is cuter though.


----------



## Zach (Nov 27, 2011)

Never get to watch the matches anymore since they always come on sundays when I'm busy watching american football smh. Just glad to hear Fed won again.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 27, 2011)

If you have ESPN3 then you can watch it online up to six months afterwards.


----------



## Zach (Nov 27, 2011)

I usually don't like to watch it after it happens since I already know the result. The fun in it is not knowing who will win.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 28, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Never get to watch the matches anymore since they always come on sundays when I'm busy watching american football smh. Just glad to hear Fed won again.



Who the fuck cares about college football?  Or was it the NFL?


----------



## Savior (Nov 28, 2011)

Gratz to Roger! 

The one major match I miss him in and he wins a tourny against Jo ><


----------



## Zach (Nov 28, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Who the fuck cares about college football?  Or was it the NFL?



A lot of people including myself It was NFL. Football>Tennis.


----------



## Federer (Nov 28, 2011)

Lies. 

Tennis > sex. 
Come at me, bro.


----------



## Zach (Nov 28, 2011)

Tennis sex


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 28, 2011)

Federer is tennis sex in motion.

End Thread/


----------



## Zach (Nov 28, 2011)

speedyg said:


> Federer is tennis sex in motion.
> 
> End Thread/



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 1, 2012)

and djokovic beats federer again to go on and win another title


----------



## Federer (Jan 2, 2012)

It was only an exo.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 4, 2012)

doesn't make the win count less


----------



## Xnr (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ 
Absolutely as it does not count at all.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 5, 2012)

still a win over fed and other top players (or player not sure) regardless of points or no points. so you're wrong and are just hating on greatness


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2012)

When is the start of the AO guys? :33


----------



## Federer (Jan 5, 2012)

the 16th


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 5, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> still a win over fed and other top players (or player not sure) regardless of points or no points. so you're wrong and are just hating on greatness



It's not even funny as a joke.


Oh and Nadull playing like he cares. Might actually beat Djokovic in this form.


----------



## Federer (Jan 6, 2012)

Rafa got his enormous ass handed to Monfils, what you talkin about willis? 

I'm glad Fed did the right decision and pulled out of the tournament, he should let his back heal, AO is more important that such a petty tournament.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 9, 2012)

Djoko and Fed to be in the same half again for the AO. Tsonga with Fed. NID. Nadal to get Fish who was spanked by a youngster.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 13, 2012)

at gay rights advocates. Morons trying to make the biggest deal they possibly can about Margaret Court making bad comments over homosexuality. Nevermind the fact that she is one of the greatest of all time and certainly the biggest AO player ever. Also nevermind that she is about 60, played tennis in the 60s and grew up in a time when there were PSAs against homosexuality on TV. Do they seriously expect her to act like a modern liberal? 

Also, I guess foot fetishists like Quentin Tarantino should also go protesting everytime somebod makes a derogative comment about foot fetishists being disgusting. Same with furries and i*c*st. These sexual minorities get "ostracized" by society as well, but they don't bicth about it as if the state wants to put them into concentration camps.

 /rant


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Savior (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy Murray choke watch - I predict quarter final straight set exit.


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 13, 2012)

Djoko solos AO.


----------



## Federer (Jan 13, 2012)

Darth Federer is gonna pwn the Djoker.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 13, 2012)

Nadal's in Fed's half of the draw, though.


----------



## Federer (Jan 14, 2012)

Nadal won't dissappoint me, he'll have some sort of injury in the QF.


----------



## Godot (Jan 14, 2012)

My amazing intuition is telling me no-one from the current top 4 will win this year's AO 

Nadal's body will dismantle itself around QF-ish, Murray will choke in semis, Federer turns senile around semis, and Djokovic will lose after 5 hours of complaining because his leg hurts.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2012)

Hewitt and Roddick going to face off in the second round. This is awesome.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 14, 2012)

Murray should do well.

Good to see Ward and Robson get through in qualifying.

Fancy Tsonga to go far but I have my doubts Djoker can do it again.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 14, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Djoko solos AO.



He is overrated.



ghstwrld said:


> Nadal's in Fed's half of the draw, though.



Yeah Roger is trembling. 



Lightning Strike said:


> Hewitt and Roddick going to face off in the second round. This is awesome.



I concur. Hewitt might actually beat him.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 15, 2012)

No Petkovic?


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 15, 2012)

Federer said:


> *Nadal won't dissappoint me*, he'll have some sort of injury in the QF.



I hope he does . Because I want to see Fed beat him in the semis


----------



## Savior (Jan 15, 2012)

The women's draw seems like a borefest as usual. I don't understand why they get equal prize money with the terrible play.

Crossing my fingers for Roger to win this. Not expecting it though.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 16, 2012)

How the hell did Tomic win and Verdasco lose!? I was watching that match, Verdasco looked in control 2 sets to 0. Woke up this morning, found out that Verdasco loses in 5. 

By the looks of it, there were a ton of five setters in round 1.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 16, 2012)

So anyone else hear about Nadal calling out Fed for not agreeing with other players that the schedule is too long? Honestly Nadal needs to STFU, he complains about the length of the season but then still plays exhos.


----------



## Savior (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah just because Roger plays a less physical style means he should think the exact same way like Rafa apparently.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2012)

British Tennis is going to the dogs!


----------



## Federer (Jan 16, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> So anyone else hear about Nadal calling out Fed for not agreeing with other players that the schedule is too long? Honestly Nadal needs to STFU, he complains about the length of the season but then still plays exhos.



Imagine, back in the 80s and the 70s the pros were also competing in the doubles regurarly.

Most players forgot S&V, their style is hurting their body too much.



Pineapples said:


> How the hell did Tomic win and Verdasco lose!? I was watching that match, Verdasco looked in control 2 sets to 0. Woke up this morning, found out that Verdasco loses in 5.
> 
> By the looks of it, there were a ton of five setters in round 1.



People call him Fiasco, he's a mental midget, that's why.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 16, 2012)

God punished Verdasco for that outfit.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm hoping for a Fed - Djoko match-up.  Their last two major match-up were probably the best matches out of their respective tournaments.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 16, 2012)

Nic said:


> I'm hoping for a Fed - Djoko match-up.  Their last two major match-up were probably the *best games* out of their respective tournaments.





Get your terminology straight.

I mean sheesh


----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> Get your terminology straight.
> 
> I mean sheesh


matches, happy? 

someone needs a new hobby, because it's pretty pathetic to waste your time correcting people's right use of terminology? 

Then again if I had replaced one of the two names mentioned above with Nadal, i have a feeling you wouldn't have said shit.


----------



## Savior (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol Stosur has muscles bigger than most of the guys on the tour.


----------



## Federer (Jan 17, 2012)

Stosur


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 17, 2012)

Kudryavtsev almost hitting that ball boy in the head is one of the greatest things i've seen in Tennis


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2012)

Although Harrison gave Murray more problems than I expected, he's an upcoming player who has a bright future and big groundstrokes.

Stosur out already?!


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 17, 2012)

Nic said:


> matches, happy?
> 
> someone needs a new hobby, because it's pretty pathetic to waste your time correcting people's right use of terminology?
> 
> *Then again if I had replaced one of the two names mentioned above with Nadal, i have a feeling you wouldn't have said shit*.



What........


----------



## Savior (Jan 18, 2012)

Harrison has some potential. U.S men's tennis sure has been in a terrible drought the last decade.

MSN trying to make something out of nothing.

There title is "Why tennis players are Fed up with Federer"....as their top news story too..


----------



## Nic (Jan 19, 2012)

Is Serena getting bigger and bigger or is it just me?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 19, 2012)

The big four in the mens easily through so far, Serena and Sharapova look good and I suspect Azarenka and Wozniacki will fall to big hitters later on.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 19, 2012)

Nic is clueless as always. 

I'm like the only Nadal fan here.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nic is clueless as always.
> 
> I'm like the only Nadal fan here.



You rooted against Nadal in that marathon match against Verdasco. Check your fan credentials haha.

This match between Tomic and Dolgopolov has me on the edge on my seat. D'lov is hitting himself out of the game, feels like he has a lot more unforced errors than Tomic.

Tomic just went up 2 sets to 1.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2012)

Dolgopolov now up a break in the fourth 

Yes i want a djoko-fed final. Make it happen.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol dolgopolov silenced the jeering fans in that second game.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2012)

Another 5 set win for Tomic. He cant do this every match surely. 

DelPo looks in good form.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2012)

Dologopolov lost at the first game of the last set when he couldnt really move on from that last point. To be fair tomic actually did raise his racquet and looked at the umpire for a challenge and then changed his mind. Dolgo saw it and everybody else saw it except for the umpire himself lol. And then tomic says he didnt call for a challenge. Cheating piece of fuck. Hope federer beats him senseless.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2012)

I watched the entire match but went to the toilet on that one play. From what I've read, Tomic decided not to go through with the challenge because Dolgopolov hit the next ball out. What I want to know is if the returned ball from D'lov looked like a legitimate stroke or if it was a casual flick back with the racquet waiting for the hawk-eye.


----------



## Harard (Jan 20, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> Dolgopolov now up a break in the fourth
> 
> Yes i want a djoko-fed final. Make it happen.



I don't. I want to see new guys in the finals instead of the same 4 guys, (Federer, Djokovic, Nadal, Murray) but we all know that's not happening.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2012)

The 'Yonkou' cannot be stopped.


----------



## Harard (Jan 20, 2012)

Well played Roger.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> Dologopolov lost at the first game of the last set when he couldnt really move on from that last point. To be fair tomic actually did raise his racquet and looked at the umpire for a challenge and then changed his mind. Dolgo saw it and everybody else saw it except for the umpire himself lol. And then tomic says he didnt call for a challenge. Cheating piece of fuck. Hope federer beats him senseless.



Fed's gonna teach that cheat a lesson. 

Tomic is gonna bend over for his idol, in other words, for me.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> I watched the entire match but went to the toilet on that one play. From what I've read, Tomic decided not to go through with the challenge because Dolgopolov hit the next ball out. What I want to know is if the returned ball from D'lov looked like a legitimate stroke or if it was a casual flick back with the racquet waiting for the hawk-eye.



he actually let it go, the sort of stroke that had no conviction. not exactly a casual flilck but was nowhere near play serious. it was clear he was waiting for the challenge.

@harard: yeah new guys would be nice too but i feel the djoko-fed us open semis rematch deserves an early go


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone see Tomic as a future GS Champion?

He has a long way to go, but with a few tweaks to his game, he could be capable in a few years.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2012)

Possible, he's only 19 years old, who knows what will happen in a few years.

But he should work on his serve, he has the height, but he's not as great as Raonic, although the latter is like a serve machine.

He has great variety with his slice backhand, but I don't like his forehand, it's weird.


----------



## Harard (Jan 20, 2012)

Speaking of serve, Karlovic would never get broken in his career if the guy had at least a slightly decent ground stroke and speed.

Dude has the deadliest first serve I've ever seen.


----------



## Federer (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you expect with that kind of height, same applies to Isner.

But every advantage has his disadvantage. The bigger you are, the slower you are and you'll likely lose most rallies.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2012)

Until we get a Usain Bolt style tennis player who completely rearranges the stereotype, the big tall players will always be suited to grass and serve and volley while the smaller players with a big weapon who has pace and is a good baseliner will always have an advantage to wear them down.

Although in this era the bigger, taller guys are better at the back of the court than they used to be.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2012)

djokovic decimates mahut  

and fuck they didn't feature ivanovic's match


----------



## Savior (Jan 21, 2012)

6-0 6-1 6-1

Wow Novak is ruthless


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 21, 2012)

Gael Monfils just made an amazing circus shot on the court, did a little spin while coming towards the net and somehow managed to return a well placed ball. Was out of position for the return so he lost the point, but still an amazing shot.

Definitely going to be refreshing YouTube for that one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 21, 2012)

Hewitt should retire already, hes playing like a woman


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 21, 2012)

but he makes it through. 

raonic needs more experience, endurance, and consistency imo. but i like him. he's one of the rising young stars. i won't be surprised to see him in the top 10 this year.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 21, 2012)

omg i'm already excited for the possible quarterfinal matchups.

djokovic vs ferrer 
murray vs tsonga
del potro vs federer
berdych vs nadal


----------



## Federer (Jan 21, 2012)

Raonic needs to move better, he only has a big serve and a big forehand he utilizes occasionally. 

Also he needs to work on his backhand and obviously stamina and shit.

Old man Hewitt with one hip taking on Djokovic, that's going to be a rape of epic proportions that a great champ like Hewitt shouldn't deserve.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 21, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> omg i'm already excited for the possible quarterfinal matchups.
> 
> djokovic vs ferrer
> murray vs tsonga
> ...



Gasquet is a possible opponent for Djokovic. He'd have a much better chance than Ferrer.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2012)

Gasquet is gonna get raped by Nole. 

Mahut.


----------



## Savior (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha...Best upcoming  North American tennis player is a canadian. I love it


----------



## Xnr (Jan 22, 2012)

Only quarters to go after today. I so hope Federer Superior Mode shows up and gets the win. Otherwise every other non-Nadal outcome is OK.


----------



## Savior (Jan 22, 2012)

Any non Nadal , non Murray preferably.

I wish Delpo was in someone elses quarter.

Should be a good one and not waste of time like Fed - Tomic though..stayed up till 6 for nothing.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2012)

Murray will win his first, note it.


----------



## Savior (Jan 22, 2012)

Murray easy win....
Don't worry as soon as he plays someone half decent ( aka the big three) he's going out.


----------



## Federer (Jan 23, 2012)

Tsonga's out, Murray will definitely reach the semis. 

So will Novak, after he beats Lleyton and Ferrer in QF.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2012)

nishikori's been looking good. i won't be surprised if he wins against murray. although i do admit, it's gonna take a lot out of him to do it. 

but anyway, i dislike murray a lot. until he grows the fuck up that is.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> nishikori's been looking good. i won't be surprised if he wins against murray. although i do admit, it's gonna take a lot out of him to do it.
> 
> *but anyway, i dislike murray a lot. until he grows the fuck up that is.*



Lol, no he doesn't. Just ignore him. No-one is forcing you to like him. Remember he doesn't care anyway... 

Murray has had an easy passage so far which makes it easier for him + he has the experience of getting through to two finals in a row so he he will have a lot of confidence.

I'm interested what shape the Top 4 will be in if they make it to the semi finals.


----------



## Savior (Jan 23, 2012)

Watched some women's tennis. Pretty terrible stuff.
Sharapova's screaming is horrible. Way beyond other players imo.

I liked watching Nishikori vs Tsonga. I hope he can continue playing well against Murray.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2012)

@speedyg: uh yes he does. and how can i ignore him when he's playing people i happen to like?  

he's a whiner who exaggerates failed points and mumbles incessantly on court with his looks of exasperation that are annoying as hell. lacks refinement in his attitude and expressions that federer, nadal, and djokovic exude. his game is good, there's no denying the man's got talent. but he's a baby. until he grows out of that i'll continue to dislike him. you have no say on what i do concerning my impression on him so i don't know why you bothered to state no one is forcing me to like him.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2012)

Savior said:


> I liked watching Nishikori vs Tsonga. I hope he can continue playing well against Murray.



yes he was very good i have to say. if he plays consistently and cuts down on the errors he can give murray a good fight.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol James, if that's the case I suspect your friends find you demanding if you are that picky about people. 

I couldn't care less about the 'babyish' personality when I watch tennis. It's generally about the game man and more about you finding fault with him because he isn't as witty, sharp dresser or nice as you want or whatever you like in the tennis players.

It's fair enough to give stick when he commits a misdemeanour on or of court if you wish, esp. like Berdych who should have shaked Almagro's hand rather make a big issue about Almagro mistakenly hitting him during a pick-up in the match. That shit happens a lot in Tennis, so Berdych's complaint seems puzzling and worthy to hand some stick to.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2012)

Not having seen the Djoker play in a while, I've forgotten just how fucking scary he is.  Hewitt has the _chance_ to break a set with him as I'm watching, and he's already being looked at as doing the impossible.

*edit*

He pulled it off.  Broke Djokovic's 27 undropped set streak.  Impressed is an understatement for his performance in the third set.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2012)

Djoko lost the 4th set. Whats he playing at when he was a break up? 

Unless he genuinely has a problem, he should have wrapped that set up. He's usually reliable enough to put away opponents like Hewitt.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2012)

1. Hewitt has a monster home field advantage

2. Hewitt is literally giving this match everything he has.  Djokovic is superb, but when was the last time you saw him pushed to the point of desperation, causing him to have to draw deep?  As cheesy as it sounds, you hit a completely different level once your back is against the wall like that, as Hewitt's was the first two sets.


----------



## Godot (Jan 23, 2012)

gg Hewitt


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2012)

But Djoko will know that about Hewitt, who is a pitbull terrier who give 100% effort for every point. Thing is he isn't as quick, or as good returning like he used to be in 2002. On Home turf he'll always do his best and raise his game, but Djoko levels must have dropped mis-set to give a chance for Hewitt to get back in and win the set on merit.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2012)

Good game by Hewitt.  Probably a good thing for Djoko to be challenged a bit.  Let's see how he does against Ferrer.  He did lose his last match against him I believe, although he was still suffering from injury.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2012)

Last year Djoko would have finished this in straight sets.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2012)

Hewitt had a phenomenal showing in the third and early fourth sets.  Had he been able to operate at that level the entire match, it could have easily gone into five.  But, he is older, with health issues.  He could only pull out so much.  

Still, job fucking well done on his part.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Last year Djoko would have finished this in straight sets.



not really, Djoko won a lot of close matches last year.  I think people just got too caught up with his domination over Nadal last year and think he completely dominated everyone in straight sets, which isn't the case.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 23, 2012)

Savior said:


> Watched some women's tennis. Pretty terrible stuff.
> Sharapova's screaming is horrible. Way beyond other players imo.
> 
> I liked watching Nishikori vs Tsonga. I hope he can continue playing well against Murray.



You should watch an Azarenka match .


----------



## Federer (Jan 23, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Last year Djoko would have finished this in straight sets.



This year too, he just had a minor setback in the third set. 

Hewitt took advantage of that, Nole upped his game in the fourth.

I'm looking forward to Delpo vs Fed, will it be an upset? And will Rafa get injured again?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 23, 2012)

Delpo is looking almost as good when he beat the Swiss master in that US Open final. You never know. 

Murray is still a threat, remember? 

Not sure Djoko will win it again this year, but lets see.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

If Hewitt played in the first 2 sets the way he did in the last 2, he might have had a chance.

Looking forward to Nadal crushing that little bitch Berdych


----------



## Xnr (Jan 23, 2012)

Nadal can't crush anything. He moonballs opponents until they give in and commit the tennis equivalent of harakiri ie start spraying UEs. I hope Berdych shushes Nadull again .


----------



## Nimander (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm getting tired of the Big 4 constantly wrecking other people's shit, so I'm gonna start rooting for Nishikori.  The Great Somewhat Beige Colored Hope of Japan.:WOW


----------



## Savior (Jan 23, 2012)

Tried to watch another women's tennis match. Had to lower the volume ....Azarenka is beyond annoying with her screaming. I'd never pay to watch her live.
I was reading up on a WTA blog and just about everyone seemed to agree something needs to be done.

Fed - DelPotro on now...


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2012)

Watching it now, myself.  Fed's somewhat dominating, but it's still early in the match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2012)

If i were the umpire i'd tell Azarenka and Sharapova to shut the fuck up or i'd disqualify them

Or just intentionally cost them the match


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha.  Man, I have to say, Fed's backhand is dominating Del Po right about now.  And it's honestly the best backhand hitting I think I've ever seen from him.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh well, guess we were all waiting for Fed's semis anyways.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 24, 2012)

Solid match by Federer.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah.  He breezed through with generally no problem.  Though if he does make it to the finals to face Djokovic (which is pretty much gonna be a given unless some Act of God strikes him down for hubris or something like that) that little slump he had in the second set is not gonna cut it.

Djoker is gonna jump all over that weakness and rape him for it.  Though, to be fair to Federer, he's playing _very_ well right now.  He hit amazing shots in this match, and consistently too.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2012)

nole's third set was careless. i was watching at 3-0 when his lapse in concentration began. i was like, where are all those errors coming from? good thing recovered from that or i'd have been mad  

i blame the seagulls though.  

wow federer that was amazing. i would definitely watch a fed-nadal semifinal.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2012)

I honestly think the environment got to Djokovic for a while there, though he really didn't show it.  I don't think he had a single fan in that arena outside of his box.  And, to give Hewitt credit (which I gave him plenty of in this thread last night) he played some of his absolute best tennis against Djokovic.  

It's telling that it took everything he had just to hold Djokovic off for ONE set, but Hewitt's best is nothing to sneeze at.  It was fatigue that slowed him down eventually, and you just had the feeling that if he was five years younger and a few surgeries less, he could've given Djokovic a good run for his money.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2012)

Not enough boos


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2012)

Berdych is about to get reamed by the crowd.  I'm looking forward to it.  Dude acted like a straight bitch after his match with Almagaro. 

The only thing that will make this match better for me is if Nadal absolutely crushes him.  I want this like I've wanted few other things in this tournament.


----------



## Federer (Jan 24, 2012)

Birdman won the first set in the TB.

It's a shame that I can't watch this match any longer, need to work.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah just saw Berdych won the first set.  Nadal better pick it up or this will be the second year in a row he exits in the Quarters here.


----------



## Federer (Jan 24, 2012)

3rd year.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

my memory is hazy.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

Nadal up a break in the second.  This match might go four hours.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2012)

And loses the break and now its tie-break.

Is he wilting under the pressure again?


----------



## Nimander (Jan 24, 2012)

Nadal is, most likely, gonna win this match.  Unless something totally unexpected happens.  What's on my mind is, what the fuck is up with the linesmen in Australia all of a sudden?  I've never seen so many shitty calls in a match before.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 24, 2012)

Tough match for Nadal. At one point, in the second set, when he lost the 5-2 lead, i was about to crush the fucking tv. Djokovic/Federer would absolutely dismantle Nadal if he can't maintain his concentration for the whole match.

It's mind boggling how he can play short balls(T) in one game and in the next he touches back lines with every shot. Credit to Berdych for fighting till the last ball of the match though.

Oh, how you doin' Federer/Anti Nadal FC?


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know how to call this. 

But I feel Roger doesn't really give much of a fuck about Nadal anymore.

That being said, if he is patient, he could take this pretty comfortably. 

Wonder what the betting lines would be.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 24, 2012)

Was an awesome match, missed the last set though. Glad Nadal pulled it out.

How far do Djoko/Fed stand behind the baseline of a first serve? Consistently seeing Nadal stand 3-4 meters back, sometimes even behind the "Melbourne" lettering.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 24, 2012)

1-2 meters at most for Fed/Djo.

In the last set today Nadal advanced about 2 meters though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2012)

Federer has spent little time on court compared to Nadal.

It would be in his interest (Nadal's) to finish it quickly I'd thought.

Feds game looks like it has a lot more variety to call upon atm, so hoe Nadal responds will be interesting. Nadal's mental hold on Fed is not there atm.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 24, 2012)

A lot of time spent on the court has never been a problem for Nadal. It's all about Fed's backhand imo.If it works he has a great chance to win, if it doesn't, then problems will appear.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorin said:


> A lot of time spent on the court has never been a problem for Nadal.



It has according to his fans. At least everytime he loses.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 24, 2012)

In the long run it may affect him, and by long run i mean when he'll be 27-28. Right now not so much. I think Nadal's problem is mental at this point, because Djokovic beat the shit out of him last year.


----------



## Godot (Jan 24, 2012)

Federer is steamrolling his opponenents.

Nadal is clearly struggling, and nowhere near his best.

...

?10 says Nadal wins in straight sets


----------



## Xnr (Jan 24, 2012)

Actually Fed is the slight favourite with the bookies which kind of puzzles me. I am a huge fan but Fed has a huge matchup problem with this little running pest from Spain.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 24, 2012)

LooneR said:


> Actually Fed is the slight favourite with the bookies which kind of puzzles me. I am a huge fan but Fed has a huge matchup problem with this little running pest from Spain.



The "matchup problem" is overrated. and ntw, stop acting like Nadal is a mug that just happens to be a problem for Federer. Nalbandian is a bad matchup for him as well, yet federer leads that one.

This is hardcourt and seeing as Federer beat the shit out of him in London, I think he stopped giving a fuck about him. also, Djokovic is the king of the hill now not Nadal. 



Sorin said:


> In the long run it may affect him, and by long run i mean when he'll be 27-28. Right now not so much. I think Nadal's problem is mental at this point, because Djokovic beat the shit out of him last year.



Nadal loses to Murray: "HE WAS TIRED FROM PLAYING THE OLYMPICS"
Nadal loses to Federer: "HE WAS TIRED FROM PLAYING DJOKOVIC"
Nadal gets molested by Federer in London: "HE WAS TIRED FROM..HE WAS TRIED FROM...HE WAS TIRED FROM..."


----------



## Sorin (Jan 24, 2012)

@LooneR treat that hate of your.it's not good.

@Aokiji It's not like Nadal's fans are the only ones who find excuses for their favorites.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorin is right and even ahead of Feds backhand, Nadal's mental abilities will be the most important factor in this match and what mood he's in to take advantage of Federer's mistake (there will be opportunities) and how well Fed plays without making too many UE's.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorin said:


> @LooneR treat that hate of your.it's not good.
> 
> @Aokiji It's not like Nadal's fans are the only ones who find excuses for their favorites.



Nazis weren't the only ones who killed people.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

Today's match should tell me if Djoko is back on form or not.  He's had a pretty easy draw so far.

Hope Clijsterss wins it again.  I'm not big on Kvitova, and as for Azarenka and Sharapova, yikes.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd hit Sharapova with the force of a thousand suns

After putting on ear muffs

Also hoping Nishikori and Ferrer can pull off upsets


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 24, 2012)

Nadal - Federer in the semis of a grand slam doesn't seem right.

BUT LETS GO NADALLLLLLL


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 24, 2012)

fed and rafa meeting in AO? brings back memories 

vamos roger


----------



## Sin (Jan 24, 2012)

Delpo looked kinda bad


----------



## Savior (Jan 24, 2012)

Good win by Roger coupled with DelPotro being average for the most part.
Gotta hope he plays like the year end against Rafa.

Now for the Joker and the choker to play tonight..


----------



## Harard (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope both Kei and Ferrer win tonight/today.


----------



## Savior (Jan 24, 2012)

That seems impossible sadly. Wouldn't mind seeing that though....only problem is it would be a cakewalk for the winner of Fed/Nadal.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah i have a hard time seeing Murray losing against Nishikori, in fact he's up 3-0 already.  Djokovic has a better chance of losing, but we'll see.


----------



## Savior (Jan 24, 2012)

Nishikori is playing really terrible. 
Either he's really tired or just not ready for this level...
I think both...more of the latter.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

He got a game finally. 

I hope the Djoko match doesn't start too late.


nice point by Nishi.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 24, 2012)

Gonna root for Fed but I dunno if he can pull it out


----------



## Savior (Jan 24, 2012)

Murray seems a lock...
Actually kinda want Novak to win if that's the case. Can't bear to see Murray take advantage of Ferrer again.
If Fed wins I think he has a good shot and if Nadal wins...then Novak can take care of him like last year.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

well yeah Fed has a better chance of beating Novak than Nadal. lol  Btw I don't think Novak is a lock to get to the finals at all.  Having said that Fed doesn't play Nadal well in majors generally, so we'll see.


----------



## Savior (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I never go into a Fed - Nadal match expecting Roger to win...but hopefully he surprises us. He does seem to be in good form since the year end......but Nadal always seems like a machine against him.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 25, 2012)

I see Nishikori is getting destroyed.

I don't even want to watch the Fed/Nadal match, haha. Too many bad memories.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

Well at least it's not clay.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2012)

have an uneasy feeling about novak-david match. hope ferrer dies or something


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

wow, how did Djoko get to that for a winner? 



These two guys chase everything.  lol


Ferrer defending 5 break points already. 


six now. 


seventh is the charm.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2012)

Nole toying with him and breaking him down on serve :33


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

These two are going to be too tired to keep on playing past the first set. lol


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2012)

Nah, Nole 2.0 never gets tired, ask Rafa.


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2012)

On a second thought, Nole looks injured or tired.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2012)

Come on Ferrer


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

he pulled his hamstring there, not good.


Djoko gets the break. 

Ferrer gets the break back.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

Djoko wins the second set, but man Ferrer is giving him a run for his money.

Djoko with the early break in the third set. 

Well the third set was a slaughter. lol  Djokovic vs Murray and Nadal vs Fed in the semis.  I'm sure everyone is shocked.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 25, 2012)

I stopped watching after the first 2 games of the third set, you could tell that Ferrer was losing it. I can't believe he didn't win the 2nd set tie-break after breaking Djok.


----------



## kayanathera (Jan 25, 2012)

another djoko-fed final


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

You're going to jinx it and make it a Murray vs Nadal final.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2012)

Murray is forever a choker

It'll be Joker vs Federer


----------



## Harard (Jan 25, 2012)

Savior said:


> That seems impossible sadly. Wouldn't mind seeing that though....only problem is it would be a cakewalk for the winner of Fed/Nadal.



True. I'm just so tired of seeing the top 4 in the finals every single slam. It has gotten too predictably boring.




> On a second thought, Nole looks injured or tired.



Nole often exaggerates. The way he was walking after every point, you would think that he got lost in the Sahara desert for 3 days without food and water. I don't think he was THAT tired. He was running like a bunny out there.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2012)

lol only wozniacki ruined the men and women top 4 semis.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't like Wozniacki, her ' come on' sounds like a man


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

Harard said:


> True. I'm just so tired of seeing the top 4 in the finals every single slam. It has gotten too predictably boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a point.  He kept walking around like he was about to pass out and as soon as the point was in play he'd be running and sliding left and right.


----------



## Harard (Jan 25, 2012)

Federer could surprise many tonight; you never know. Many people don't realize that Federer actually has a winning record against Rafa on HC.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2012)

i dont think it would be much of a surprise considering how well federer is playing and how much nadal has been struggling

what time does the match start(eastern time)?


----------



## Harard (Jan 25, 2012)

> how well federer is playing and how much nadal has been struggling



It seems that Nadal finally got into form in the 4th set against Berdych though.




> what time does the match start(eastern time)?



3:30 am.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2012)

God i hope Clijsters and Kvitova win

Azarenka and Sharapova would be unbearable


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 25, 2012)

Sharapova is the only hot one left, damn.


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i dont think it would be much of a surprise considering how well federer is playing and how much nadal has been struggling
> 
> what time does the match start(eastern time)?



The problem with Rafa is, he plays allways crappy, until the later stages of the tournament.

He wasn't tested prior facing Berdych, it wasn't a shocker that he had trouble with him, considering how well Birdy was playing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2012)

i meant in general of this and the end of last year, not necessarily the AO


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2012)

As long as Roger doesn't play to Rafa's strength where he brings 'War attrition' mode when in trouble and makes Rafa think too much and off-balance, Fed should have a slight advantage.

He could it in 4 sets, 5 if Rafa has no knocks.


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i meant in general of this and the end of last year, not necessarily the AO



Yeah, but Rafa always struggles at the end of the season and the beginning of the next season.

No surprises here. 

2008/9 was the exception.

And he gets older every year, facing Nole 2.0 has aged him tremendously, if he loses again, he'll get a year or two older again. 

And if Muzza starts beating Rafa in GS finals, Rafa will be in a wheelchair.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone give Murray a chance against Djoko? I mean Nole is the big favourite but I have a feeling its going to be an almighty tussle that'll will go 5 sets I think.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2012)

murray could be in the finals playing a one legged rafa and i wouldnt bet on him


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 25, 2012)

Lets go Rafa. Left hander pride. 

Those back to back matches in 08 for Nadal against Verdasco and Federer were one of the most insane matches I've seen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 25, 2012)

no one answered when the match starts


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

Murray is 4-2 vs Djoko in their last six, so he definitely has a chance.   Unless, he plays like in last year's finals.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> no one answered when the match starts



3AM EST i think


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

Dunno who I want to win.  I like Fed a lot more than Nadal but Fed is the tougher match for Djoko, if he were to make it to the finals.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually I'm wrong. It's 7:30 PM in Australia so that's 11:30AM in the US EST


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Actually I'm wrong. It's 7:30 PM in Australia so that's 11:30AM in the US EST



no you were right originally.  7:30 PM in Australia is 12:30AM on the west coast, so it's 3:30AM on the East Coast.  That means 8:30 AM for our English folks, 9:30AM for our Dutch/German/Spanish/French/Italian friends, and 4:30PM for our Filipino buddies, (unless they didn't move forward an hour).


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'm getting confused even though I should be used to time difference.


----------



## Zach (Jan 25, 2012)

It comes on 3:30 am eastern time. Going to have to record it.


----------



## Harard (Jan 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> no one answered when the match starts



I answered it earlier. Right below your post when you asked it. 

3:30 am in the East Coast.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 25, 2012)

Chokers gonna choke.

seriously though Azarenka impressin me.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Fed with the Early Break.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 26, 2012)

Fed straight up murdering Rafa atm.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Fed wins the first set in a tiebreak.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

FEDERER I AM NOT IMPRESSED

WHY WOULD YOU MAKE A STUPID CHALLENGE LIKE THAT 

WHY

YOU ARE INSANELY LUCKY


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharapova and Azarenka won? 

Dammit, that's one final I'm not gonna watch.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Fed gets the early break, although down on his own serve 0-30. 

ends up getting broken. lol


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

WTF AM I WATCHING

FEDERER I AM NOT IMPRESSED

I AM CONSIDERING GOING TO BED


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

I FEEL LIKE KILLING SOMETHING

PERHAPS THE BLENDER


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe in R. Fed.:WOW


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

Rhaella said:


> I FEEL LIKE KILLING SOMETHING
> 
> *PERHAPS THE BLENDER*



THIS HAS MY FULL SUPPORT.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

I'M HOLDING THE BLENDER HOSTAGE UNTIL FEDERER WINS

OR ANOTHER MOD STOPS ME


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the way you think, Rhaella.  

Holy fuck, I could marry Fed's backhand, it's so beautiful.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

IT NEEDS TO STOP GOING INTO THE NET


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

I fucking agree.  Fed needs to slip on his God Mode clothes and start taking it to Nadal.  He CAN'T allow this guy to pick up his game level, otherwise he's gonna be screwed.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

IT MAY ALREADY BE TOO LATE


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

It's beginning to look that way.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

Fuck.  Nadal's in SSJ1, while Fed's still stuck in Kaioken.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

possible 5 set match?


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

It's been fun.

And by fun, I mean: why am I even watching this anymore?

I think I'm crashing after this game.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

Nic said:


> possible 5 set match?



Hah. Not unless Fed eats his Wheaties when he goes back to his chair to rest for a minute.  Nadal is slowly, but steadily shifting the momentum in his favor.  Whenever he's done this in the past, Fed's never been able to catch up and recover.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

speaking of crashing, I should do the same.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't even realize this set was 5-2.  Fuck.  Damn it, Fed.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

I slept and just woke up an hour ago just so I could watch this match.  Was that disruption to my sleep schedule good for nothing then?


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Hah. Not unless Fed eats his Wheaties when he goes back to his chair to rest for a minute.  Nadal is slowly, but steadily shifting the momentum in his favor.  Whenever he's done this in the past, Fed's never been able to catch up and recover.



you guys need to stop being so pessimistic. Gotta believe. 

hey I live in Los Angeles, I might be up until 5AM with this match.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

Nic said:


> possible 5 set match?



Probably 4. Fed may be able to turn it around, but even if that happened, he either runs away with the 4th or gets clobbered in it, I think. I doubt he has five sets against Nadal in him.



Nimander said:


> I didn't even realize this set was 5-2.  Fuck.  Damn it, Fed.



Eh, that's a bit misleading. It's still just a single break.



Nic said:


> you guys need to stop being so pessimistic. Gotta believe.
> 
> hey I live in Los Angeles, I might be up until 5AM with this match.



It already is 5 for me, lol.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Rhaella said:


> Probably 4. Fed may be able to turn it around, but even if that happened, he either runs away with the 4th or gets clobbered in it, I think. I doubt he has five sets against Nadal in him.



I remember him playing a few 5 set matches last year, although that's not a good thing considering he lost them. lol


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

My concern is less the 5 set part and more that it's against someone who grinds you as much as Nadal does.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Rhaella said:


> Probably 4. Fed may be able to turn it around, but even if that happened, he either runs away with the 4th or gets clobbered in it, I think. I doubt he has five sets against Nadal in him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol you should have gone to bed then woken up early.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think Fed has 5 in him either.  If he wants this match, he needs to go into overdrive and finish this in the next hour or so.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

But yeah, Nadal does grind you down.  Since he got super-fit he'll just keep going and going and going on you.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2012)

Nic said:


> lol you should have gone to bed then woken up early.



My sleep schedule is nuts anyway.

Okay, I'm clocking out now. Good luck, guys.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe Fed will win in 5 sets.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

Night, Rhae.  Have a good one.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2012)

Rafa grinding Roge to death


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

Rog holds, my heart.........


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2012)

Topspin fh to bh doing the job


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright.  Fed is pulling out the primo shit right about now. 

Holy fuck, the angles on those shots...


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Nadal just broke Fed.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 26, 2012)

Serving for the match...


----------



## Nimander (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn it all.  That fucked up overhand lob probably cost him the match.

Very solid playing, though.  He brought his game back when he was against the wall, and it was a close thing.  I hate seeing Fed walk off the court like that though...


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2012)

Godot said:


> Federer is steamrolling his opponenents.
> 
> Nadal is clearly struggling, and nowhere near his best.
> 
> ...



Federer owes me ?10 for winning the first set


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2012)

ever since the second set i had an inkling fed would lose  

the guy can't get around nadal anymore i think. it's just as much a physical everest as it is a mental one. and there goes the typical unforced errors pile when he plays nadal. 

i don't think he's ever really kept that column down against nadal in majors has he? 

too bad though but nadal totally deserved that win.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2012)

just came here to say "HA-HA"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, it was a fucking awesome match. Shame Fed lost, but Rafa deserved the win. Good stuff.

Now time for Djokovic vs the Lebron of tennis.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh well, there goes by Roger prediction to win it in 4 lol.

Rafa will not fancy Djoko in the final tho if he makes it.

I can see Nole beating him if he gets through past Murray and is still fit.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2012)

What a great match. Sometimes i wonder what goes into Fed's mind when he misses those fh? Anyway great win for Rafa. Now to get spanked by Djokovic in the final. 

Just saw Azarenka vs Sharapova in the women's final.Are you fuckin' kidding me?


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 26, 2012)

I said rafa in 4. 

Seriously though, people should talking that shit like "FEDERER CHOKED LOL"

Federer does not know how to play against him it goes against all of his instincts. 

Now watch Nadull turds go "Lol Nadal GOAT"  

Yeah, thats why Djokovic took a gigantic shit on him on 6 consecutive occasions.


----------



## Harard (Jan 26, 2012)

Rafa's BH is nowhere near the level it was 2/3 years ago, so why didn't Federer keep on attacking Rafa's BH like he did in the first. Roger's gotta be smarter than this.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2012)

Rafa's bh from a few years ago was just good enough to put the ball over the net.Now he can make cross-court points and from time to time even long lines.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 26, 2012)

Harard said:


> Rafa's BH is nowhere near the level it was 2/3 years ago, so why didn't Federer keep on attacking Rafa's BH like he did in the first. Roger's gotta be smarter than this.



Because he would go DTL then and then he would have to hit a backhand. Nadal isn't retarded. Also, in what way would that, in itself gonna help? Roger should've used the FH DTL more and the I/O FH as well. Move to the net on decisive approaches and accept getting passed.

Sure he could've still lost but at least you MAKE him beat you. You force him to come up with the goods. Tbh, Federer did just that just could've done it better.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Rafa's bh from a few years ago was just good enough to put the ball over the net.Now he can make cross-court points and from time to time even long lines.



Longline only exists in German you ****  

no his BH from a few years past was FAR ahead of what it is now.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> I said rafa in 4.
> 
> Seriously though, people should talking that shit like "FEDERER CHOKED LOL"
> 
> ...



NADAL = G.O.A.T


come at me bro


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 26, 2012)

Kobe said:


> NADAL = G.O.A.T
> 
> 
> come at me bro



DJOKOVIC = F.A.R.M.E.R


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2012)

ha ha

very funny.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> Longline only exists in German you ****
> 
> no his BH from a few years past was FAR ahead of what it is now.



Well excuse me for not handling English language as well as your majesty.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

What a shocker.

I haven't seen the first set, but Fed played the second and especially the third set crappy. It was the third set, if I recall where he broke Rafa twice, just to get broken back immediately.

He was getting desperate and wanted to keep the points short, which resulted in a tremendous amounds of UE.

Fed was definitely not confident, haven't seen him serve this crappy since months.

Rafa was certainly beatable, he didn't needed to play at his best to take down Fed.

This AO was my last hope to see Fed back at no.1, but that ain't gonna happen, even if he wins Wimby or USO, where he had more succes than the AO.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

Kobe said:


> NADAL = G.O.A.T
> 
> 
> come at me bro



You are also past your prime, shouldn't you change your name in Lebron?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Shortening the points was a sign he didn't fancy winning most of the rallies against Rafa.

Sounds like his forehand broke down today.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2012)

Federer said:


> You are also past your prime, shouldn't you change your name in Lebron?


you have identity confusion it seems. Lebron has no rings.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

Kobe said:


> you have identity confusion it seems. Lebron has no rings.



Yet. 

The super trio of Heat will surely get the title this time, Lakers suck, especially when they are playing away matches.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

speedyg said:


> ^ Shortening the points was a sign he didn't fancy winning most of the rallies against Rafa.
> 
> Sounds like his forehand broke down today.



It's all in the head really, the way he walked on the court, the way he looked, he wanted to get out of the court as soon as possible.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2012)

Federer said:


> Yet.
> 
> The super trio of Heat will surely get the title this time, Lakers suck, especially when they are playing away matches.


puhleasee.. Rubio-Love gonna get one before them.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

Federer said:


> It's all in the head really, the way he walked on the court, the way he looked, he wanted to get out of the court as soon as possible.



Why doesn't be more patient against Rafa and out-think him tactically? Blowing Rafa off the court rarely happens. He needed to think out there more.

He should get a sports psychologist to help him against someone like Rafa in future tbh, otherwise he'll risk losing his chance to win another GS.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

He's already 30, he's not young anymore.

I'm not sure whether a psychologist would work, he has been damaged too much by Rafa, I assume. 

Well, unlike Fed, neither Murray nor Djokovic have a weakness, they both have a double handed backhand and they cannot only rally with Rafa, but they can even beat him in long rallies.

Djokovic has proven it several times, last year, if Murray starts beating Rafa in slam finals, damn that would definitely be a mental blow to Rafa.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2012)

Djokovic also puts a lot of spin on his fh and plays Rafa mostly on his bh.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2012)

hahaha

the final is going to be screaming moaning competition


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll be rooting for Sharapova because she is hotter.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

That's one final I'm not gonna watch. 

What the hell happened to Kvitova? Couldn't handle the pressure?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

^ But Fed is older and wiser now. Surely he should be looking at all the methods possible to give him the edge over his rivals or is he accepting defeat when he plays Rafa in GS's now? 

Djoko and Murray's game suits them more to beat Rafa than Roger's does. Djoko's play last year in fact does rely heavily on his superior fitness which Fed cannot match atm, but it doesn't mean it cant be tweaked or its the only way.

The issue really is Djoko's level still as high as last year and can Murray move up a level to beat these guys? It's possible in both cases but doesn't necessarily determine their seasons from here on out. Lets see what the match brings.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

The way he looked today, I think he accepts defeat. 

He doesn't have the 'Eye of the Tiger' anymore.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2012)

you failed us federer


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

No one expected me to win.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2012)

Federer said:


> No one expected me to win.



i had my hopes


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 26, 2012)

Federer said:


> It's all in the head really, the way he walked on the court, the way he looked, he wanted to get out of the court as soon as possible.



You're imagining things.



speedyg said:


> Why doesn't be more patient against Rafa and out-think him tactically? Blowing Rafa off the court rarely happens. He needed to think out there more.
> 
> He should get a sports psychologist to help him against someone like Rafa in future tbh, otherwise he'll risk losing his chance to win another GS.



Lol sports psychologist.  He should get a better transition game.



Federer said:


> He's already 30, he's not young anymore.
> 
> I'm not sure whether a psychologist would work, he has been damaged too much by Rafa, I assume.
> 
> ...





Djokovic needs to be fed with pace to work. Murray's second serve is shit.



Sorin said:


> Djokovic also puts a lot of spin on his fh and plays Rafa mostly on his bh.



So did Federer



Federer said:


> That's one final I'm not gonna watch.
> 
> What the hell happened to Kvitova? Couldn't handle the pressure?



That and she was overrated from the start.



Federer said:


> The way he looked today, I think he accepts defeat.
> 
> He doesn't have the 'Eye of the Tiger' anymore.



Yes because fistpumping like WTA players is so much better. 

He doesn't need anything mentally, he needs to ignore his mind and execute his gameplan, regardless of what happens.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty sure my eyes are working fine, I haven't seen the first set, but the second and third set, Fed was definitely not confident, his body language speaked volumes.

Djokovic doesn't have a real weakness like Fed, he's fast, he can handle spin balls, slice balls, he can hang in rallies, make ridiculous angles and he gets more balls back than Rafa.

Same for Murray, his second serve isn't as bad as you make it out to be.

Federer can trouble the likes of them, because his slice balls and the ability to take the ball on the rise troubles them, but his shots trouble anyone, it's not a real weakness. Djokovic nor Murray have a weak side, like Federer with his backhand. 

And Federer hasn't won a slam since 2010, he's not the same hungry man anymore.

And Kvitova overrated? She won the Wimby and the WTF of the women, her breaktrough was last year, how can she be overrated so soon?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if Nadal will ever enter the GOAT conversation


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

Pistol Pete really should make a workshop how to serve 2nd serve. He could ace a few in his day.

Lol at Kvitova been overrated when she's only just getting recognition from last year.

@Federer: I don't see him hanging around the top guys for long if he goes on another year without a GS. Nothing significant happens I see him retiring end of next season.



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I wonder if Nadal will ever enter the GOAT conversation



Obviously he would winning the set like Federer, but he has to respond to Djoko season last year and up the game. Fed has little or nothing to prove anymore.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

He's still hungry,

he definitely wants to win another Wimby and that gold medal this year. Possible, although according to Paul Annacone, Fed is more hungry than Pete at the same age. 

Who knows.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

As great as Sampras was in his day, I think Rog will just edge it overall imo.

Lendl/Borg/McConroe/Connors/Laver and a few others aren't far behind like Rafa.

Edberg was pretty useful back in the day as well.


----------



## Federer (Jan 26, 2012)

Fed is the GOAT, no question. He's far more complete than Pete, words coming from himself.

Although its always hard to compare era's. Pete played in a much faster era, with fast courts, today, the courts are much slower.

If Rafa keeps winning slams, he will definitely become a part of the whole 'who is the GOAT' question. He already has 10 slams.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think Pete played in Aussie Open when it was still grass? certainly the grass courts he won Wimbledon was much quicker than they are now, which suits baseliners like Rafa and Djoko these days.

I'd say Pete was the best serve and volleyer in the Open Era, despite having baseline beginnings.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2012)

Although i'm a Nadal fan, if he doesn't win at least the same amount of slams as Fed he simply can't be compared to him.And even then, Roger has broken so many other records it's ridiculous. Rafa has to win more slams than Roger to be included in that discussion.And i doubt he can make it to 14 like Sampras, much less 16.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharapova and Azarenka is going to sound like really bad lesbian porn

And the GOAT are Fed, Sampras, Agassi and Laver


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

^ lol I always forget Agassi. 

Sorin, this is a strong era were in, but unfortunately the GS developers and ATP tour tend to be favouring slower courts rather than the faster ones of the past.

Fed would easily float around and win as many or even more GS's in any decade of the Open Era imo.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 26, 2012)

Federer said:


> Pretty sure my eyes are working fine, I haven't seen the first set, but the second and third set, Fed was definitely not confident, his body language speaked volumes.
> 
> Djokovic doesn't have a real weakness like Fed, he's fast, he can handle spin balls, slice balls, he can hang in rallies, make ridiculous angles and he gets more balls back than Rafa.
> 
> ...



Murray's Fh sucks. 

And yes Kvitova is overrated, ever frequent tennis forums?



Dracule Mihawk said:


> I wonder if Nadal will ever enter the GOAT conversation



He kinda has



speedyg said:


> As great as Sampras was in his day, I think Rog will just edge it overall imo.
> 
> Lendl/*Borg*/McConroe/Connors/*Laver* and a few others aren't far behind like Rafa.
> 
> Edberg was pretty useful back in the day as well.



A few of them are not like the others.



Gilgamesh said:


> Sharapova and Azarenka is going to sound like really bad lesbian porn
> 
> And the GOAT are Fed, Sampras, *Agassi* and Laver


----------



## Pirao (Jan 26, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sharapova and Azarenka is going to sound like really bad lesbian porn
> 
> And the GOAT are Fed, *Sampras, Agassi* and Laver



Agassi and Sampras have no argument towards being GOAT 

Nadal>>Agassi, in fact, and he doesn't have an argument towards being GOAT either.


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Sorin, this is a strong era were in, but unfortunately the GS developers and ATP tour tend to be favouring slower courts rather than the faster ones of the past.



This is what annoys me. The point of having 4 grand slams is that each tournament can has its own test. Wimbledon's grass-court should be fast (the way it is right now, it might as well be a hardcourt), French Open should have a nice slow clay-court, and US & Aussie Open should have ones in-between.

Same goes towards the entire ATP tour. Should have a nice spread of surfaces, so every player with different playing styles should have a fair chance.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 26, 2012)

I think Nadal's in the top 5 all-time atm.

1) Fed/Laver (I know of Laver's accomplishments and all, but I didn't care enough to actually watch much of his games, so I don't know how to place him)
2) Fed/Laver
3) Sampras
4) Borg
5) Nadal


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

Pirao said:


> *Agassi and Sampras have no argument towards being GOAT*
> 
> Nadal>>Agassi, in fact, and he doesn't have an argument towards being GOAT either.



Your not much of a tennis fan if you say that, so I'd stop right there if I were you. 

@ Godot: This has made this generation of players favour staying at the back of the court, rather than having some serve and volleyers to mix it up.

We really need a Boris Becker type young S&V who can bring it back.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 26, 2012)

There is no way Agassi is ahead of Nadal, IMO


----------



## Sorin (Jan 26, 2012)

1.Federer
2.Sampras
3.Laver
4.Borg
5.Nadal


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2012)

give federer credit..............

alteast he didnt cry like a bitch after this ass whooping :ho


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 26, 2012)

That Final in 2009 was insane. I loved it as much as the Wimbledon final. Especially after the Verdasco match.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2012)

Link removed!

2009 final IMO was better than 08 Wimbledon, just because of his bitch tears


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2012)

Bitches please. Clearly Pat Rafter is the G.O.A.T 

then comes Nadal of course, the Chosen One.


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Link removed!
> 
> 2009 final IMO was better than 08 Wimbledon, just because of his bitch tears





Dracule Mihawk said:


> That Final in 2009 was insane. I loved it as much as the Wimbledon final. Especially after the Verdasco match.



Federer tears aside, 2008 Wimbledon final is GOAT. Nadal taking on Federer (who he already had an upper-hand on that year) on a surface he was unbeatable on, being 2 sets-up, having match points on the following 2 sets, the sun setting over the final set, that fucking final set that looked like it would last forever, and all that amazing tennis. There's never going to be a match like that ever again.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2012)

lol ofcourse Wimbledon 08 was the greatest ever! I watched the entire match 

But this, it shall never get old ..........



Djoker *if he can beat murray * should wipe Nadal 
Hoping for a Murray win or looooooooooooong 5 setter


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2012)

lol Murray won't win. He's the Lebron of tennis.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 26, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Agassi and Sampras have no argument towards being GOAT
> 
> Nadal>>Agassi, in fact, and he doesn't have an argument towards being GOAT either.



Clearly you know jackshit when it comes to tennis so i'd stop posting if i were you


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2012)

who the fuck is LeBron?! 

I believe in Murray atBrit


----------



## Godot (Jan 26, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> who the fuck is LeBron?!
> 
> I believe in Murray atBrit



Lebron is the Murray of NBA

They are both very talented, but they will never win anything...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

That 2008 Final match will certainly live long in the memory.

Some early rounds of 2010 was good, twas a funny year at Wimbly.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2012)

I see.........so LeBron is the RvP *if he stays at Arsenal* of NBA?! Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> I see.........so LeBron is the RvP *if he stays at Arsenal* of NBA?! Hmmmmmmmmmm



 



yeah go with that


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorin said:


> 1.Federer
> 2.Sampras
> 3.Laver
> 4.Borg
> 5.Nadal



You don't rate Lendl?


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Murray will have more fans than ever tonight, considering all Nadal worshipers will be there to root him on.


----------



## Harard (Jan 26, 2012)

If Rafa keeps on playing Djokovic before Monte Carlo, he will take a beating. Monte Carlo is where I see Rafa finally winning against Novak again if they do meet there.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 26, 2012)

Godot said:


> Federer tears aside, 2008 Wimbledon final is GOAT. Nadal taking on Federer (who he already had an upper-hand on that year) on a surface he was unbeatable on, being 2 sets-up, having match points on the following 2 sets, the sun setting over the final set, that fucking final set that looked like it would last forever, and all that amazing tennis. There's never going to be a match like that ever again.



Yeah I know it is. I watched every moment. I feel like because of that those two matches of Nadal are underrated.

Firstly that Nadal - Verdasco match was insane. Verdasco was going for broke every point and somehow hitting those winners.  I don't think any player ever could have done what Nadal did in that match. Verdasco had everything going for him.

Sure he's nothing now.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

meh those matches still don't compare to he AO semi between Fed and Safin.  Right in the middle of Fed's prime when everyone thought he was invincible, Safin won it in the greatest 5th set i've ever seen in terms of shot making.


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess it's a good thing I couldn't stay up all night to watch the match so I didn't have to watch Fed lose again


----------



## Savior (Jan 26, 2012)

Zooba said:


> I guess it's a good thing I couldn't stay up all night to watch the match so I didn't have to watch Fed lose again


I did 
I must have slept less than 1 hr ...
Had classes from 8 til 8 lmao....I really thought Roger could have won but he definitely self destructed on quite a few points.

On to plan B...Novak better destroy Murray..not gonna stay up cuz too sleepy.


And ...Lol Lebron=/=Murray
LeBron is actually the most talented player in the league while Murray is a boring moonballer.


----------



## Sin (Jan 26, 2012)

LeBron is clearly the best player in the NBA 90% of the time, he just happens to have random meltdowns at the worst possible times.

Murray is just flat out not as good as Djoko/Nadal/Fed. 

The comparison doesn't really work.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

Never noticed that Murray was exactly a week older than Djokovic.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 26, 2012)

Loved the match last night, always love seeing Rafa beat Federer.


----------



## Nic (Jan 26, 2012)

meh Fed is past his prime. I would have rather seen 25 year old Fed vs 25 year old Nadal.  The age disparity has somewhat ruined this rivalry for me.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> meh Fed is past his prime. I would have rather seen 25 year old Fed vs 25 year old Nadal.  The age disparity has somewhat ruined this rivalry for me.



I think its the Nadal 18 Fed 7 Head 2 Head that ruins it for you


----------



## Pirao (Jan 27, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Your not much of a tennis fan if you say that, so I'd stop right there if I were you.
> 
> @ Godot: This has made this generation of players favour staying at the back of the court, rather than having some serve and volleyers to mix it up.
> 
> We really need a Boris Becker type young S&V who can bring it back.



I'm probably a bigger tennis fan than you, and no I'm not going to stop, as I said Sampras, and specially Agassi, have no argument towards GOAThood 



Gilgamesh said:


> Clearly you know jackshit when it comes to tennis so i'd stop posting if i were you



Make your arguments in favour of Sampras and Agassi and I'll dismantle them easily. I stand by what I said, and could care less what you think about my tennis knowledge


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2012)

Break after break after break.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> Break after break after break.



Indeed, and again 

Come on Murray, don't mess up now.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> meh Fed is past his prime. I would have rather seen 25 year old Fed vs 25 year old Nadal.  The age disparity has somewhat ruined this rivalry for me.



There are still Nadal doubters out there that firmly believe that Federer can still outclass him. That keeps the rivalry alive for me.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

speedyg said:


> You don't rate Lendl?



I rate Lendl, just not in top 5.He was a great player no doubt, some good records, but it terms of what he achieved, he is below those 5.That's just me though.

Great match between Murray and Djokovic so far.If Murray can't beat him, at least he should make him work for a few hours.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 27, 2012)

Djoko is coming across as a bit of a sook to me this tournament. His last game with Ferrer he was playing his injuries up, then proceeded to beat him in straight sets. Used to it from Hewitt, but not liking it with Djok-Djok.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 27, 2012)

What an unbelievable set by Murray.

I forget how entertaining the finals from Grand Slams can be.

EDIT: After I say that, Murray goes into total wank mode and gives up the 4th set. Just gave up on it. There was no heart in it what so ever. That disgusts me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2012)

He thinks he needs the energy for the battle in the 5th. It's a risky strategy tbh because Djoko has momentum now which will be difficult to overturn.

I can see why he did it tho.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

Some out of this world tennis in this match.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2012)

Nole has a good advantage in serving first in the tie break. He can just apply the pressure, more and more on Murray...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like its over.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

Nole's gf is so hot.

Edit: It's clear Andy doesn't have the power to run like before anymore.Why he didn't try to win the fourth set is beyond me.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2012)

fuckin hell djokovic you deserve to lose this match for that play


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice break back. Wish I could actually watch the match instead of following it textually. Fucking work


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2012)

it wasn't nice at all. well not at the perspective of nole. he was obviously tired but at that stage, serving for the match, he should have summoned his entire well of energy to finish it right there. he let murray ride his momentum without resistance. 

if murray wins, although i dislike him, it would be a hard-earned win and he would totally deserve it.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

James aren't you British? or am i confusing you with someone else? 

Edit: Nole won.Now for Nadal to get his ass spanked.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 27, 2012)

What a match it was! Glad Novak took it.

Still Murray played a good game.

that last 29shots rally was amazing.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 27, 2012)

Aside form the 4th set it was an amazing match.

Fresh year. Nadal is going to get revenge on the Djok.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 27, 2012)

Nah, Novak gonna tap Nadal's ass again. There's nothing like Spanish chocha.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 27, 2012)

Godamnit. Well, I hope Nadal doesn't get whooped too bad in the final. Hoping for him to win against Djokovic is like hping for Federer to win against Nadal, nowadays


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Aside form the 4th set it was an amazing match.
> 
> Fresh year. Nadal is going to get revenge on the Djok.



Oh man don't know where you get the confidence.

Still can't explain why the hell was Murray so lax in the fourth set? I mean, i know he probably wanted to reserve energy for the fifth but then he'd be playing one more set.It's the same shit if you don't win the fourth and lose the fifth 6-1 anyway.


----------



## Sine (Jan 27, 2012)

too the recuperation egg-pod, novak


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope Djoko has something left for the finals. lol


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2012)

They turned it into a fricking long dogfight. 

Anyway, Rafa's father's reaction after this semi would be:



It's Djokovic again.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

^

Novak w/o energy? lolnever in the past years.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 27, 2012)

Godot said:


> Lebron is the Murray of NBA
> 
> They are both very talented, but they will never win anything...



You know it's these kind of posts that will look really fucking stupid in the future.  But i guess if you are a sheep that just repeats what others say, life is much easier.



Sin said:


> LeBron is clearly the best player in the NBA 90% of the time, he just happens to have random meltdowns at the worst possible times.
> 
> *Murray is just flat out not as good as Djoko/Nadal/Fed.*
> 
> The comparison doesn't really work.



 Nadal was getting raped by Murray at Wimbledon until he missed a forehand and collapsed. 

Yes he is as good as them.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> I think its the Nadal 18 Fed 7 Head 2 Head that ruins it for you



Nadal could be 30 - 8 and still be inferior to him.  

Stop sucking Nadal's balls.  (whoa poetic) 



Seriously though, watch morons yap on how Murray "choked" again. Apparently losing=choking.

Murray looks good, actually refused to push/junkball. I'm liking that forehand CC, needs to improve his forehand DTL and be less afraid to use it. His second serve is still a mess, his first serve is inconsistent. Didn't come to the net to kill off some of the points.

He plays like this he WILL win slams guaranteed. 

The only problem I have with him is how he just gifted away that 4th set.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Wonder if its like 09 Aussie Open. Nadal got one less day of rest and a ridiculous 5 set match before facing Federer and still took down Federer in 5 sets and made him cry.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wonder if its like 09 Aussie Open. Nadal got one less day of rest and a ridiculous 5 set match before facing Federer and still took down Federer in 5 sets and made him cry.



The difference is that now Nole will win in 4 probably.


----------



## Harard (Jan 27, 2012)

I really wanted to see Andy win his first GS here. 

Oh well, go Rafa.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 27, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wonder if its like 09 Aussie Open. Nadal got one less day of rest and a ridiculous 5 set match before facing Federer and still took down Federer in 5 sets and made him cry.


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol they had a 42 shot rally?


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wonder if its like 09 Aussie Open. Nadal got one less day of rest and a ridiculous 5 set match before facing Federer and still took down Federer in 5 sets and made him cry.



The difference is though, Fed could have tied with Pete in slam totals, there was an immense pressure on him, Novak still has 4 slams and he's facing an opponent he has beaten several times last year. 

Fed blew his own window in that Aussie final, what a terrible fifth set it was, he must have cried after he realised that he had the match on his own racket.


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> Lol they had a 42 shot rally?



42? :WOW

There was a 41 shot rally in the second set, haven't watch the other sets, till it was 5-3 in the fifth. 

Had to work.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorin said:


> James aren't you British? or am i confusing you with someone else?
> 
> Edit: Nole won.Now for Nadal to get his ass spanked.



no man i'm asian :33 must be someone else. there's plenty of brits in the forums i think.

but thank fuckin god nole upped his game a bit more toward the end. i actually had to stop watching the match and had to resort to the website score tracker before rushing back to see the double match point.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

What is the record for longest rally in history anyway?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2012)

from the parts of the match where i didn't cringe from fear of nole losing, i could see that murray was really playing absolutely persevering tennis. that scot pushed himself more in that match than i've ever seen him before. but maybe that's just because i don't watch too many of his matches but anyway, point stands, he gave nole a very good run for his money, and for that, and actually for the way he bowed out in grace, he earns my respect. 

hopefully he doesn't return to his whiny ways


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 27, 2012)

Federer said:


> The difference is though, Fed could have tied with Pete in slam totals, there was an immense pressure on him, Novak still has 4 slams and he's facing an opponent he has beaten several times last year.
> 
> Fed blew his own window in that Aussie final, what a terrible fifth set it was, he must have cried after he realised that he had the match on his own racket.



I think he can't help "choking" against Nadal. As I said, his style is not effective against him so he has to make shit up as it goes. He can't just stand on the baseline and exchange with him. He is forced to blow him out of the water and take risks, but Nadal's ability to win points that his opponents played perfectly create doubts in Federer's brain. If he had a Nadal like or Sampras like mindset that would probably be different. Pete didn't really care if you passed him he would do it over and over again. Nadal doesn't care when fed is blowing him out of the water he will keep coming and usually that leads to success. 


Nadal being in Federers head is overstated. Why would he be, because he beats him all the time? Well so did Hewitt at one time (gave him his toughest loss by his own admission) now look what Federer keeps doing to him. Same thing with Nalbandian. He was 0-5 against him at one point I think his first win came at the Aussie Open 04.

back then he kept getting owned because he was too impatient. He became a bit more solid and now he's gotten over them. I think the dicisive Federer from back then would be a better match up against Nadal.


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't know:

Link removed

maybe?


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2012)

Why are you surprised? lol Murray had beaten Nole 4 out of the last 6 tries.  Murray is extremely good and definitely more than capable of beating the big 3 with his best tennis.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> Why are you surprised? lol Murray had beaten Nole 4 out of the last 6 tries.  Murray is extremely good and definitely more than capable of beating the big 3 with his best tennis.



to be fair that one win from andy against nole last year was due to an injury and nole subsequently retiring. and the other finals wins against him were before the year of nole's evolution


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

86! Holy shit!


----------



## Federer (Jan 27, 2012)

On a side note, does anyone know whether Nole and Nadal played against each other at the AO?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 27, 2012)

Federer said:


> On a side note, does anyone know whether Nole and Nadal played against each other at the AO?



it appears this will be their first time.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn virgins.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 27, 2012)

The thing about Murray is even if he does beat  1 of the big 3, I don't see him beating 2 in a major and winning it (unless injuries happen).

Lets go Rafa. Time to overcome the Djoker


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2012)

Federer said:


> On a side note, does anyone know whether Nole and Nadal played against each other at the AO?



I don't think so. 


Actually they just showed their heads up in majors on ESPN, and yes, Nadal and Djoko have never played each other in the AO.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2012)

Oddly enough, Murray throwing away that 4th set led to his downfall and allowed Djokovic to stay on top in which Murray was playing catch up from then on in. If he only dropped a break and served first in the final set, it could have been different...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> The thing about Murray is even if he does beat  1 of the big 3, I don't see him beating 2 in a major and winning it (unless injuries happen).
> 
> Lets go Rafa. Time to overcome the Djoker



And it has happened 2-3 times before where he has beaten either Fed or Nadal in the Semi's almost comfortably and then he gets to the final where he is destroyed.

In 3 set matches then yeah Murray is up there with the other 3 but in the 5 Set majors he seems to lack a certain edge or stamina to get the final results he needs.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 27, 2012)

Meh, I remember his win over Nadal was when Nadal was injured.

I don't rate Murray quite in the same class as Nadal, Djoker and Federer.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 27, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> And it has happened 2-3 times before where he has beaten either Fed or Nadal in the Semi's almost comfortably and then he gets to the final where he is destroyed.
> 
> In 3 set matches then yeah Murray is up there with the other 3 but in the 5 Set majors he seems to lack a certain edge or stamina to get the final results he needs.



It happened once. 

In USO 08.


Also I think what you were referring to is his lack of 2nd serve and his proper rallying FH. I feel he has achieved the latter, not the former though.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm, I thought Murray would take this one (after the second set momentum swing). He showed quite a bit of courage in this match. Nonetheless, I'm looking forward to another Nole-Nadal final. Nadal needs some vengeance


----------



## Savior (Jan 27, 2012)

"Andy Murray says gap is closing after loss to Novak Djokovic" - Lol
I've been hearing positive spin on every murray loss and pre tourny murray Hype for the last 4 years or so. 
As Novak, Davydenko etc showed...it's one thing to be in top top 5 or so in the world.. It's another thing altogether to win a grandslam with Federer and Nadal.
I've always felt that Djokovic wasn't playing to his potential in the past...don't feel so with Murray. BBCs constant hype is especially annoying.


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2012)

Murray is also out of luck considering how good this current era at the top of tennis is.  If Djoko wins the French this year (which he could, and even if he doesn't he'll have many more chances), you'd have three active players that have won all four majors.


----------



## Savior (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah pretty good quality at the very top..I like a healthy DelPotro's chances on hard court....but as Safin has proven it's not only about talent..

A real lose - lose situation with this noisy women's final -_-....I guess one positive is no more Wozniaki at no1. I think Chris , the commentator at ESPN said it would be the loudest final ever tehe.


Werd


----------



## Federer (Jan 28, 2012)

Haven't seen the womens final, I'm watching the ceremony right now, glad that Azarenka won.


----------



## Sine (Jan 28, 2012)

pretty bad final, congratulations anyway azarenka. really deserves this one and the #1 ranked place


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

sharapova self-destructed :/ congrats vika but i would have liked maria to win for the real comeback sensation.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 28, 2012)

Azarenka > Sharapova :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

that may be true now, but pre-surgery sharapova > current azarenka


----------



## Harard (Jan 28, 2012)

> I think Chris , the commentator at ESPN said it would be the loudest final ever tehe.



Lol, only a Sharapova vs Schiavone final could top this....


----------



## Nic (Jan 28, 2012)

Savior said:


> Yeah pretty good quality at the very top..I like a healthy DelPotro's chances on hard court....but as Safin has proven it's not only about talent..
> 
> A real lose - lose situation with this noisy women's final -_-....I guess one positive is no more Wozniaki at no1. I think Chris , the commentator at ESPN said it would be the loudest final ever tehe.
> 
> ...



I agree they should get rid of it.  Not to mention it could be distracting to your opponents, I know i would be.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

i don't mind it. i do wonder though how their voice boxes are able to keep up


----------



## Nic (Jan 28, 2012)

Just sucks that you have to turn the volume down just to see them play.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

i don't. it's not a problem for me somehow. sometimes i even watch other players simply so i could hear how they grunt/moan/shriek. tipsarevic had this prolonged nasal sound (don't know what to call it really) a few years back. harkleroad had a sexy grunt it was literally like she was getting some on the court.


----------



## Harard (Jan 28, 2012)

Have you heard Schiavone grunt before James? That noise isn't a thing of beauty at all.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2012)

It's official, James is a weirdo lol. 

Well lets see what Kvitova does to respond as well as Sharapova and Wozniacki.

This might improve womens tennis after all.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2012)

Harard said:


> Have you heard Schiavone grunt before James? That noise isn't a thing of beauty at all.



omg i have it's really weird. i don't know how to describe it at all. 



speedyg said:


> It's official, James is a weirdo lol.
> 
> Well lets see what Kvitova does to respond as well as Sharapova and Wozniacki.
> 
> This might improve womens tennis after all.



well it's not that the grunting is beautiful or pleasant as it is. but i still don't find them annoying, even the weird ones like schiavone's lol.


----------



## Harard (Jan 28, 2012)

lol, both Murray and Nadal took a bit of a jab at Djokovic running around in the 4th and 5th after seemingly dead tired in the 3rd set of his match against Murray. They didn't flat out say that Djokovic was faking like Federer and Roddick have done before, but still.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 28, 2012)

lol Djoko has previous

He pretended to be dead after he lost that 80 min set to rafa in USO Final, took a time out...........took next set 6-1/6-2


----------



## Nic (Jan 28, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol Djoko has previous
> 
> He pretended to be dead after he lost that 80 min set to rafa in USO Final, took a time out...........took next set 6-1/6-2



He definitely was injured at the USO considering his serve was 20mph lower than normal.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 28, 2012)

Savior said:


> "Andy Murray says gap is closing after loss to Novak Djokovic" - Lol
> I've been hearing positive spin on every murray loss and pre tourny murray Hype for the last 4 years or so.
> As Novak, Davydenko etc showed...it's one thing to be in top top 5 or so in the world.. It's another thing altogether to win a grandslam with Federer and Nadal.
> I've always felt that Djokovic wasn't playing to his potential in the past...don't feel so with Murray. BBCs constant hype is especially annoying.



STFU, Murray showed genuine improvements. 



Jαmes said:


> sharapova self-destructed :/ congrats vika but i would have liked maria to win for the real comeback sensation.



Lol self destructed my ass. Her game is limited and Azarenka has retarded length of shot.



Harard said:


> lol, both Murray and Nadal took a bit of a jab at Djokovic running around in the 4th and 5th after seemingly dead tired in the 3rd set of his match against Murray. They didn't flat out say that Djokovic was faking like Federer and Roddick have done before, but still.



Roddick never said that.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> lol Djoko has previous
> 
> He pretended to be dead after he lost that 80 min set to rafa in USO Final, took a time out...........took next set 6-1/6-2



He was "dead". He just went for the lines in that last set and Nadal was too stupid to return a 80 mph serve.


----------



## Harard (Jan 28, 2012)

> Roddick never said that.



I didn't know Overtime could end in a tie


----------



## Nic (Jan 28, 2012)

won't be able to watch the match tonight. 

I don't have a good feeling about it anyways.


----------



## Savior (Jan 28, 2012)

Ima say...3-1 for Djokovic.
Although he doesn't seem as good as he was last year I still think all those victories from last year will give him a big edge.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

It's started off good, let's hope it goes like this.


Djokovic was limping at some point, I don't want to hear any excuses. He should be ok.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

There he breaks.


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2012)

Nole looks terrible in the first set.

Tons of errors.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

ok this match will last 8 hours at this pace.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow.  This is just the first set.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Broken twice like a boss.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

It's already 9PM there, what happens if it doesnt end for another 3-4 hours


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

Ooooooh........:WOW

Rafa won the first, miracles do exist.


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2012)

If Nadal can't beat Djoko the way he's playing today, he won't beat him all year.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

dammit Djokovic. 


if you gonna win it, at least cede Ristic to Nadal.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

fuck Pascal Maria


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

Great match so far.  I still see Nadal winning it though.  He's due to beat Djoko.  Djoko's first serve % is atrocious


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

fucking Djokovic trying to distract Nadal by changing his shirts


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

The linesmen are trolling Nole.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

dammit broken.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

game over 

The rape streak goes on


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel almost sorry for Rafa, almost.....


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

Djoko is 4 for 12 and Nadal is 3 for 4 on break opportunities.    I have 0 confidence that Djoko can go a whole set without being broken.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

STFU NIC. 


Damn. Nadal not moving at all. It's a psychological thing at this point.


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

Nole is GOATING.


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

oh wow.  Did Nadal just quit on that service game? 


lol im at work so following this match on gamecast. lol


----------



## Harard (Jan 29, 2012)

Roddick fans despise Federer, Federer fans despise Rafa, and Rafa fans despise Djokovic. Heh heh


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

Federer said:


> Nole is GOATING.



as long as rafa dont cry when getting the runners up trophy, its fine


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got in from work.

Fuck yeah, Nole, everything is according to plan.


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

Rafa will win in 5.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Nah, Novak's taking this, when he dies they gonna dissect him and find that Nadal was part of his balanced diet.


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 29, 2012)

Come on nadal


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

You're jinxing Nole.


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuck yes nadal!  epic game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

I was thinking the same. Those unforced errors aren't normal. I must be jinxing him. Better switch off the TV. 

I'll be pissed if he doesn't take this.

Fucking hell, Nadal just stay down and roll over. Fuck.


----------



## Sine (Jan 29, 2012)

usually im pretty anti-nadal but watching him determined like this is fucking amazing,  kinda want to see him bite the trophy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuck novak's tired.

I don't like where this is going


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

Great win by Nadal.  Too many missed opportunities by Djoko was the difference.  Hopefully Djoko will be able to win the French.  At least he won't be considered the favorite there.


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor by nadal there, what a waste of a chance.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2012)

What the fuck are my eyes seeing right now?  Fucking stamina beasts.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

10+ hours in 3 days. Novak is Kisame level


----------



## Nimander (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn.  I never thought I'd see the day that someone could wear down a (mostly) healthy Nadal.  Fuck me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

You are now aware that sharapova and assarenka will get the same amount of money as these 2 fucking gladiators


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2012)

So do we have a new GOAT match?

If it was any other slam I'd say so


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

deear god....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuck yeah. C'Mon Djoko!


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 29, 2012)

Break! Serve it out! 

Does anyone know if the girl in Rafa's box is his GF or something? She's much cuter then Novak's new girl.


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 29, 2012)

wtf..nadal


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

Djoko serving scares me. lol


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 29, 2012)

Sadly, Djokovic does deserve to win this match. He has outplayed Nadal in this last set. I hope Rafa can somehow push through.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 29, 2012)

Dat Novak!


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 29, 2012)

I cant believe it, what a beast.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

what a match. Congratz Djoko.


----------



## Harard (Jan 29, 2012)

Nadal chocked on his serve at 4-2!

Jesus, I would be OK with anybody winning this championship but Djokovic.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 29, 2012)

oh my gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhddddddddd!  

i love novak.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

What a fucking warrior! Novak is a monster!

Again, Nadal is part of Djokovic's diet. Still gotta give him props, Nadal played a big game, what a final, i'll forever keep it recorded.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 29, 2012)

Greatest match of all time.


----------



## Sine (Jan 29, 2012)

unreal novak


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

Absolutely gutted. Nadal failed to close out on a tired Djokovic at 4-2 in the final set. 

Man what a shame.Congratz for Djokovic though.He deserved it.


----------



## Harard (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you guys think Novak will win all 4 slams this year? Dude is a beast.


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

Djoko is a beast.    I was certain he was done for when Nadal had the 4-2 breaak.  I give big props to Nadal though, the guy didn't quit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

I need to get on Djoko's fitness regime. 

4-2 down running on reserve energy he still found a way against Nadal after a 5+ hours gruesome game with Murray 2 days ago.

Djoko is bijuu level.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

Yesterday Barcelona lost all hopes in La Liga.Now Rafa lost the AO final. Shity days i tell you.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Yesterday Barcelona lost all hopes in La Liga.Now Rafa lost the AO final. Shity days i tell you.



Barca will probably get the CL. And Nadal showed amazing resilience to come back into the game.  All in all not so bad.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 29, 2012)

Rafa, why oh why why couldn't you have just held that serve while you were leading 4-2...Ugh, Djokovic was on the ropes. I thought, that if you had held that serve, that would've been the knockout punch needed. Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Got to say, Congrats to gonna-hit-a-winner-out-of-nowhere Djokovic. Pulled through.

BTW, Rafa donde esta en el 2nd y 3rd set!?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2012)

Djoko loves the Aussie Open it seems.

Nadal cannot remove his kryptonite.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 29, 2012)

It's kind of funny, I've seen Rafa abuse Roger's backhand time and time again. Now I'm seeing Novak utterly trumping Rafa's backhand.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Barca will probably get the CL. And Nadal showed amazing resilience to come back into.the game.  All in all not so bad.



Thanks. Yeah Barca still has chances in CL, that's good.You can't win them all anyway.

More sad about what happened with Nadal. For the first time since Djokovic became Juubi he gave him a fight, but he still fell short. Hopefully he now knows that Djokovic can be beaten, and in future matches he can close out the win.


----------



## Harard (Jan 29, 2012)

Imagine the slams Federer would grab if he was half the warrior these 2 guys are.


----------



## Nic (Jan 29, 2012)

Having it rough is being a cowboys fan like myself. 

Let's see if these two can meet up at the French Open finals.   A Djoko slam possibly?


----------



## Kobe (Jan 29, 2012)

Match was over when Djoko threw the ball out of bounds then laid down on court. That time I said OK we got this. Then Nadal gave the match to Djokovic on golden plate. However, I'm not in no means mad at him, his comeback was already amazing. Probably fatigue showed its effects. 6 fucking hours after all.





Nic said:


> Having it rough is being a cowboys fan like myself.
> 
> *Let's see if these two can meet up at the French Open finals.   A Djoko slam possibly? *



You can only dream.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

Nadal's bh needs major improving.I'm facepalming myself everytime i see him hitting one in the net. He probably has the worst bh in top 20.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 29, 2012)

Nic said:


> Having it rough is being a cowboys fan like myself.
> 
> Let's see if these two can meet up at the French Open finals.   A *Djoko slam* possibly?



I don't think he can get past both Nadal and Fed at the French, unless the seeding works out fine. Though, that is admittedly a possibility and not just all for Slams, but also Olympic Gold if he's up to it.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

Nadal was Aokiji and Djokovic was Akainu.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

Man I'm gonna stack up on energy drinks and replay this match whenever I'm exercising, I need to reach a similar level of fitness.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 29, 2012)

7 consecutive final wins against nadal. that's just crazy. just crazy.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 29, 2012)

Does that make Murray as Kizaru, and Roger as Sengoku?

Yeah, Nole's fitness has really shot up since Dec '10.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

wow...........amazing match. Though i am sick of seeing Djoko limping around then busting winners out of nowhere 

what a choke shot at 4-2.............there was only one winner after that 

almost 6 hours..............................bloody hell!!


----------



## Savior (Jan 29, 2012)

Worth staying up all night to watch...

Amazing match...one of the greatest ever and great to see the future of men's tennis in great hands.
My respect for Nole is so much more after seeing him come through even though he was so exhausted.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

is this the same Novak who constantly pulled out of matches with injuries?! 

11 hours v Rafa & Murray...............wow


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 29, 2012)

For the life of me, I couldn't grasp why Rafa doesn't at all attack Djokovic's second serve. Also, for a player with such high topspin he spun a lot of balls to the net.


----------



## Savior (Jan 29, 2012)

Novak has a fairly good chance at winning all 4. However I think both Fed or Nadal have decent shots at stopping him ...maybe DelPotro or Tsonga if they're really on..

I really wrote Nadal off but he managed to come back in the 4th...and in the 5th Novak was so out of it I thought he was a goner.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

Cyborg Djokovic. 



> For the life of me, I couldn't grasp why Rafa doesn't at all attack  Djokovic's second serve. Also, for a player with such high topspin he  spun a lot of balls to the net.



Two words: Usless backhand.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 29, 2012)

Absolutely awe inspiring. Not usually a big fan of tennis, but I loved every single minute of this match. Novak was incredible, and to win from 4-2 final set when so exhausted is amazing.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

FO will be tough for Djoker, but he should retain the other 2 with ease if he carroes on like this!!


----------



## Savior (Jan 29, 2012)

I loved his celebration...how he tore off his shirt lmao


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

looooooooooooooool

Nadal musta been thinking................''i thought you were tired bitch ''


----------



## Savior (Jan 29, 2012)

Also pretty impressive how classy Rafa was in his speech. I bet he's obviously really disappointed and wondering how to win ...but still managed to keep it together.


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

He was there.He doesn't need to wonder how to win.He was 30-15 in the game after the break.He just choked...He just has to keep close to Nole and his chances will come.If he just lets it go like he did it in the third set then he doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 29, 2012)

The ripping his shirt off bit was the icing on the cake. Genuine "this is Sparta!" moment.

Can't wait for FO.


----------



## Laura (Jan 29, 2012)

I really enjoyed that, for the first half I thought Nadal might take it, but Novak won, so I'm happy


----------



## Sorin (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah i'm done.Gonna keep away from all sport sites now.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 29, 2012)

Those old men with their long speeches pissed me off. At least someone thought of getting a seat for Nadal and Djokovic in the meantime.


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

This can potentionally be the greatest mentally cockslash ever. 

Rafa was facing Nole who just had a marathon match against Murray, he took the first set, pushed it till 5 sets, broke Nole in the fifth and he still lost. 

Either Rafa will be 'glad' that he can push Nole till 5 sets, or Nole is in his head after defeating Rafa under these conditions.


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

All this time I thought God hated me, after Rafa beating Federer all these times,

all it took was a gluten free religous nutjob.


----------



## Tyrion (Jan 29, 2012)

Great game, Djoker does have a chance at winning all 4 slams. His stamina is outta this world and some of his ground strokes are just crazy. Got a 2-0 lead against Nadal aswell in the clay department, French Open gonna be interesting....

I lol'd when the british commentator said Nadal was starting to tire out at the end of 3rd set/begin of 4th set and Djoker looks like fresh as a daisy 

Props to Nadal still, very close match. 4-2 in 5th set got me worried


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 29, 2012)

So gutted, I really thought Nadal was going to take it out.

"Finally!", I thought.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

Fed can retire now, his 16 slams are safe....................


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Cesc, now you know how we Federer fans felt, these last years.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 29, 2012)

Looked like I missed an insane match


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 29, 2012)

Nadal has cojones I'll give him that.

Seems like the key to beating Nadal is stay on the baseline, keep the ball deep and heavy and pound the ball from side to side.


----------



## Harard (Jan 29, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Fed can retire now, his 16 slams are safe....................



Watch Nole win 3 of 4 in the next 4 years and pass Federer...lol


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 29, 2012)

Harard said:


> Watch Nole win 3 of 4 in the next 4 years and pass Federer...lol



Than you wake up and go to work.


----------



## Harard (Jan 29, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> Than you wake up and go to work.



You can't tell it was sarcasm?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 29, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> Nadal has cojones I'll give him that.
> 
> Seems like the key to beating Nadal is stay on the baseline, keep the ball deep and heavy and pound the ball from side to side.



Can anyone else apart from Djoker do that though? I mean, it's not really Federer's game.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

Federer said:


> Hey Cesc, now you know how we Federer fans felt, these last years.



It dont take Rafa 6 hours to kill Fed...............only 2


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually do wonder how much effort Nole will take for the French Open after what happened last year.

If he's in peak condition he has a hell of a chance. I wonder if he meets Rafa in a FO final and beats him, what does that do to Rafa's resolve?


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 29, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I actually do wonder how much effort Nole will take for the French Open after what happened last year.
> 
> If he's in peak condition he has a hell of a chance. I wonder if he meets Rafa in a FO final and beats him, what does that do to Rafa's resolve?



I would love for Federer to somehow prevent him from getting the Noleslam.  Even if he inevitably loses to Nadal. 



Cesc Fabregas said:


> It dont take Rafa 6 hours to kill Fed...............only 2



Rafa is at Feds mercy when they play though. 



Dracule Mihawk said:


> Can anyone else apart from Djoker do that though? I mean, it's not really Federer's game.



Davydenko could. Murray shoulda woulda be able to if he doesn't get cute and further improves his forehand but I doubt it. He doesn't have enough experience to do it.

Young Agassi with old Agassi's mindset would destroy Rafa often.  Possibly a bad matchup for Djokovic as well. 

As i said agression without going for the winner. Think Azeranka if she was more athletic.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 29, 2012)

The funnies thing about this match is that everything was aligned for Nadal to win this match outright, extra day of rest, Novak tired from a 5 setter against Murray and with one less day, but in the end if Djokovic doesn't choke the 4th set away Nadal looses in 4. Also how much of a mental boost is it to Djokovic knowing that despite all the odds, despite being down 4-2 in the 5th while completely out of gas and barely alive he still has the ability to reach down and win 5 of the last 6 games.


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

yep, this can seriously hurt Rafa mentally.

his body must be hurting right now.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 29, 2012)

^ My body hurt watching him and Djokovic's body hurt. 

DelPo picked the wrong era to recover from injury.

He should have stayed injured when he had the chance.


----------



## Sin (Jan 29, 2012)

Djoko could be like 9-0 in Finals against Nadal by the time the French Open rolls around.

Nadal needs a win at a smaller event against Djoko to have enough confidence to beat him, or for Murray/Fed to take out Djoko first


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 29, 2012)

Sin said:


> Djoko could be like 9-0 in Finals against Nadal by the time the French Open rolls around.
> 
> Nadal needs a win at a smaller event against Djoko to have enough confidence to beat him, or for Murray/Fed to take out Djoko first



This isn't about confidence, his game is incapable of bothering Djokovic and Djokovic depth and consistency fucks his up. He can be as confident as he wishes. 

But believe it or not, I feel he has figured Djokovic out. He addressed all his weaknesses.



Newbologist said:


> The funnies thing about this match is that everything was aligned for Nadal to win this match outright, extra day of rest, Novak tired from a 5 setter against Murray and with one less day, but in the end if Djokovic doesn't choke the 4th set away Nadal looses in 4. Also how much of a mental boost is it to Djokovic knowing that despite all the odds, despite being down 4-2 in the 5th while completely out of gas and barely alive he still has the ability to reach down and win 5 of the last 6 games.



Like Federer and Roddick in Wimbledon.


----------



## Zach (Jan 29, 2012)

Nadal is just Djoko's bitch. I don't like Nadal but tired of Djoko dominating everything this year.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 29, 2012)

^^^
Yet, I'm sure you support Barca against RM. Yeah, thought so.



Cesc Fabregas said:


> It dont take Rafa 6 hours to kill Fed...............only 2



The only thing Nadal can kill off on a tennis court are the flies in his butt.


----------



## Zach (Jan 29, 2012)

Your point is?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Fed can retire now, his 16 slams are safe....................



Nadal's only 25 with 10 Grand Slams under his belt

There's still time


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

His chronological age might be 25, but his real age is 27/28.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 29, 2012)

Really deflating loss for Nadal.

Glad Joker won though. Going for that Novak Slam at RG.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 29, 2012)

NAdal will have nightmares about that miss at 4-2....................

RG? I would still put Rafa as fave, he just needs RF to KO Djoker again


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 29, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> NAdal will have nightmares about that miss at 4-2....................
> 
> RG? I would still put Rafa as fave, he just needs RF to KO Djoker again



I hope Roger is in Rafa's half. Rafa should let him win and take out Djokovic for him. Sure it's not a guarantee, but can you imagine the motication Federer would have to prevent Djokovic from winning the Noleslam?  Also Djok can't move on clay at least not when Federer is on the other side. He might actually win.


----------



## Federer (Jan 29, 2012)

Rewatching the final on Eurosport.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2012)

*hoping Nole gets put in Rafas half*


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 29, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> *hoping Nole gets put in Rafas half*



Erm, that's impossible, they are no 1 and 2 they always get put into opposite halves.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah rafa is still the king of rg. it would be very interesting though to see if nole can give him a run for his money there. he'd beaten nadal in two clay court finals last year and in straight sets at that. however it does look like nadal has found the mindset he needs to be in against nole and that should set up a potential great clash in the next major.


----------



## Savior (Jan 30, 2012)

Harard said:


> Watch Nole win 3 of 4 in the next 4 years and pass Federer...lol



Unlikely he can keep up this level for another 2-3 years.. I'm pretty sure some young players will step up..
Hopefully our canadian xD


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2012)

there are plenty of interesting young blood, but djokovic being relatively a young blood himself definitely has a good chance of dominating the way federer did. hopefully he keeps up this level. i don't think it's unlikely, but it will indeed need a lot of hard work.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 30, 2012)

Seiko said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6oblFIuWpk[/YOUTUBE]





			
				YouTube Comment said:
			
		

> Snorlax used STEAL



                     .


----------



## Nic (Jan 30, 2012)

There is one thing Djoko sucks at and that is winning tiebreaks.  He had a losing record last year on tiebreaks and he already lost the ones against Nadal and Murray this year. lol  If i remember correctly he also lost two of them against Fed in last year's FO.  What's up with that?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Lol, who won those matches anyway, I wonder? 

There's no guarantee in Tie-Breaks. Unless your playing someone like Karlovic or Raonic, he fancies his chances in breaking serve.

Even the dominant player on tour won't be perfect at everything.


----------



## Nic (Jan 30, 2012)

Well th tiebreaks did cost him the match against Fed.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 30, 2012)

So your saying he has to change his whole tie-break strategy because of one match? :lol

It doesn't affect him too much atm. Tie-breaks is as much a mental thing as form.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2012)

speedyg said:


> So your saying he has to change his whole tie-break strategy because of one match? :lol
> 
> It doesn't affect him too much atm. Tie-breaks is as much a mental thing as form.



nic doesn't seem to be implying that though.


----------



## Nic (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah im just implying he could be even more dominant if his success rate was at the level of the other 3 in them.  It's just one of those weird stats that is somewhat shocking considering how good Djoko is playing.


----------



## Savior (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't really think Nole should change much. The biggest thing for him imo for his success is staying injury free and keep working on his fitness level.
Nadal seemed more upbeat about his loss than I thought...maybe he's being positive that it was a closer match than the last few...

And Fed needs to figure out how to not self destruct against Nadal -_-....I can handle him getting beat but I hate seeing him lose points himself.

Murray- needs a miracle..aka all top 3 getting knocked out or injured.

DelPotro - Needs to be in form and healthy again.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 30, 2012)

Savior said:


> I don't really think Nole should change much. The biggest thing for him imo for his success is staying injury free and keep working on his fitness level.
> Nadal seemed more upbeat about his loss than I thought...maybe he's being positive that it was a closer match than the last few...
> 
> And Fed needs to figure out how to not self destruct against Nadal -_-....I can handle him getting beat but I hate seeing him lose points himself.
> ...



He had Djokovic by the throat.


----------



## Nic (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah Murray looked great to me as well.  He has the game to beat two back to back although I think his best chance is going to be the USO this year.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 30, 2012)

In the Nadal lost a ridiculous match. He shouldn't overreact to losing. I mean he had a great shot to win.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Aokiji (Jan 31, 2012)

Guys, if your life depended on Nadal beating Djokovic (low odds, I know) where would you like them to play. I would say grass.  Nadal actually stands a chance to hit through him on grass, his serve wouldn't get destroyed as much as usual and Djokovic can't move as well on natural surfaces. Nadal's slice would also be more annoying.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 31, 2012)

I would still take Rolland Garros over everything just because I feel like Nadal's caught the mojo there.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 31, 2012)

nadal caught the mojo in AO as well, his problem isn't mental it's all real and physical. 

He wouldn't hit through Djokovic in a million years in RG.


----------



## Savior (Jan 31, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> He had Djokovic by the throat.



Federer had match points against Novak in the U.S open semis...
Being close just isn't= to winning the match.

In other news...Milos Raonic was at a Raptors game hitting balls into the court hehe. Crowd enjoyed it ...good to see the kid supporting our team.


----------



## Nic (Jan 31, 2012)

The problem is that Djoko handled Nadal pretty easily at Wimbledon.


----------



## Savior (Feb 1, 2012)

Is Monte Carlo the first major clay court tourny this year for men ?


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 1, 2012)

Savior said:


> Federer had match points against Novak in the U.S open semis...
> Being close just isn't= to winning the match.



Yes it is you tool it disproves riduculous statements like "MURRAY WILL NEVER EVER BEAT DJOKOVIC UNLESS A MIRACLE HAPPENS DURR HURR"

In fact you example only proves my point. "FEDERER HAD MPs" Yes and he beat him in the French Open. What's your point really?



Nic said:


> The problem is that Djoko handled Nadal pretty easily at Wimbledon.



That was last year.

He DIDN'T handle him pretty easily in AO where he has an advantage.


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> Yes it is you tool it disproves riduculous statements like "MURRAY WILL NEVER EVER BEAT DJOKOVIC UNLESS A MIRACLE HAPPENS DURR HURR"
> 
> In fact you example only proves my point. "FEDERER HAD MPs" Yes and he beat him in the French Open. What's your point really?
> 
> ...



except Djoko failed on 16 break opportunities.  I doubt that will happen again.


----------



## Federer (Feb 1, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> That was last year.
> 
> He DIDN'T handle him pretty easily in AO where he has an advantage.



That's because Djoko was playing crappy, understandable, after his marathon match against Murray.

- Rafa had one more extra day to rest
- Won the first set
- Worked three setpoints away in the fourth set and won it.
- Broke Djokovic in the fifth
- was far more in better shape than djokovic

And he still lost.

A fresh Djokovic would murder Rafa, this match is only gonna hurt him, so many advantage and he still lost. Ouch.

Djokovic will likely win in straight sets in a final outside a slam, prior RG. He did it last year, twice, on clay.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 1, 2012)

Aretennis fans the biggest pansies in the world?

Seriously, it is MINDBOGGLING what passes for an insult among those guys these days.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 1, 2012)

Federer said:


> That's because Djoko was playing crappy, understandable, after his marathon match against Murray.
> 
> - Rafa had one more extra day to rest
> - Won the first set
> ...



You could say the same thing about Federer and Nadal after AO 2009 though.

Murdering healthy Nadal, I just don't see happening in RG.


----------



## Savior (Feb 2, 2012)

They're really Hyping up Davis cup this year in canada...much more than in previous years anyways in my opinion. I wonder if we can make some noise....
That said I don't really care much for it compared to grand slams.

A fresh Novak could beat a Healthy Rafa at RD no doubt...murder on the other hand. I highly doubt he can really destroy the best clay court player ever at the french open..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone care about the Fed Cup?


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 7, 2012)

Was wondering how come Djoker doesn't have much fans? Everyone cheers more for Nadal than him, I saw a video also where he got pissed off at the fans for him making a mistake when he was playing


----------



## Xnr (Feb 24, 2012)

One reason is that Nike is a huge marketing machine. Federer had and has natural appeal to a lot of people. Nadal has been marketed very well to the fangirls of this world. 

Novak is also Serbian so that is always negative in the Western world even though people know nothing of the effort required to rise to the lofty heights of #1 from his position. Contrast him to Nadal and his rich uncle and the huge support he got from the Spanish federation and Roger whose parents were well off and who was also helped a lot by the Swiss from an early age.

This is from a Fed fan.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Was wondering how come Djoker doesn't have much fans? Everyone cheers more for Nadal than him, I saw a video also where he got pissed off at the fans for him making a mistake when he was playing



Well for what its worth, which probably isnt much, i was a djoko fan when he was still on the rise.


----------



## Savior (Mar 10, 2012)

I've always been a Novak fan. Just like Federer way more though.


----------



## Savior (Mar 11, 2012)

> Fourth seed Andy Murray has crashed out of the prestigious Indian Wells tournament in California, beaten in straight sets by Spain's Guillermo Garcia-Lopez in his opening match.
> 
> The British number one lost to American Donald Young at the same stage last year -- and history repeated itself on Saturday when world number 92 Garcia-Lopez cruised to a 6-4 6-2 success.



Lmao Murray must suffer the most amount of shock defeats.


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2012)

Which is weird because out of Nadal, Federer, and himself he plays Djokovic the best.


----------



## Savior (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like the tourny is gonna come to a fun finals and semis.
Have it on tv here so I need to remember to watch.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2012)

Azarenka is gonna do a Djoko this year in the womens game.


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2012)

How many times are Fed and Del Potro going to play each other this year?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2012)

Nic said:


> How many times are Fed and Del Potro going to play this year?



Until Delpo beats him.


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2012)

so until 2014?


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 16, 2012)

Fed-Nadal semi on a slow hard court....want fed to win, expect Nadal to dominate.


----------



## Savior (Mar 17, 2012)

1 million prize money for the winner...pretty nice.
Hope Roger can win this one...


----------



## Savior (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol I meant the semis..
Somehow it's not showing on tv here..


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 17, 2012)

YESS FED!!!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2012)

federer's on fire these early months of the season  

i hope djokovic gets back on his feet though. that's two tourneys he's lost as defending champion now


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 17, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> federer's on fire these early months of the season
> 
> i hope djokovic gets back on his feet though. that's two tourneys he's lost as defending champion now



There's no way Djoker was gonna be able to replicate his performance from last year, he's still playing fine and he should still be favourite heading into RG/Wimby.


----------



## Savior (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job by Roger....I just wish he could do it in a grand slam.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> There's no way Djoker was gonna be able to replicate his performance from last year, he's still playing fine and he should still be favourite heading into RG/Wimby.



that's true, but i do want him to win the next atp 1000 tournament, meaning salvage the most of his trophies from last year. 

i want federer to win wimbledon though  and the olympics.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 17, 2012)

Is women's tennis really so tedious that no one here will even mention it?


----------



## Savior (Mar 17, 2012)

Honestly it's a joke imo compared to Men's tennis so I hardly watch or follow.
Not to mention the horrible screeching.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2012)

only ana ivanovic is worth my eyes' attention.


----------



## Zach (Mar 17, 2012)

The screaming gets really annoying.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 17, 2012)

lol WTA........


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone think Isner has a chance against Fed? He's probably recovered from his high temp. now.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 17, 2012)

philistines, the lot of you.

Ivanovic is/was good. I'll give her that, more that Anna Kournikova who was neither talented nor good looking.


----------



## Zach (Mar 17, 2012)

The last women's world cup was good and exciting and at least they don't scream like maniacs. I good watch women's tennis if it wasn't for that. I like sound so not muting.


----------



## Savior (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol Djokovic stunned by Isner in the semis.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> philistines, the lot of you.
> 
> Ivanovic is/was good. I'll give her that, more that Anna Kournikova who was neither talented nor good looking.



ana is the tennis aphrodite.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 18, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Anyone think Isner has a chance against Fed? He's probably recovered from his high temp. now.



Isner did beat Fed in Davis Cup and he played tremendous to beat Novak today, he def has a chance against Fed.


----------



## Federer (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, beat my rival and now in the final. 

Isner is not gonna be some chump though, if the crowd backs him up, it will not look good for me.


----------



## Savior (Mar 18, 2012)

Match at 4. Hopefully it's a competitive one.


----------



## Federer (Mar 18, 2012)

It's on right now.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2012)

Fed won a long tie break. I sense more in the offing.


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 18, 2012)

Fed with the title, already 4 on the year, keep it up GOAT


----------



## Savior (Mar 18, 2012)

Really easy win by Fed.

Nice to see Isner make the finals though


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2012)

roger is buffing up for wimbledon


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 18, 2012)

Federer is 39-2 since the USO last year, if he wins Miami he goes up to number 2 in the world, even then Nadal and Djokovic have serious points to defend in the upcoming clay season, if Fed can win a few of them and or wimby, its not unthinkable for him to return to number 1 this year.


----------



## Savior (Mar 18, 2012)

If Fed can somehow sneak into number 2 and end up with Novak and Rafa on the same side I think it would help his chances at the majors.

It's a tall task to beat them both /:


Quite happy though to see him win this. He definitely is enjoying himself out there.


----------



## Meraxes (Mar 25, 2012)

Savior said:


> If Fed can somehow sneak into number 2 and end up with Novak and Rafa on the same side I think it would help his chances at the majors.
> 
> It's a tall task to beat them both /:
> 
> ...



If Roger makes the Miami semifinals and Rafa doesn't then he will be number two. I have mixed feelings about this, kinda want them both to be number one. 

Only just over 2000 points separating Djoko from them though now, the times they are a changing... maybe back to how they were for, what six years?


----------



## Savior (Mar 25, 2012)

> Andy Murray says Ivan Lendl has made him mentally stronger
> 
> Andy Murray said coach Ivan Lendl had made him a more resilient player after his 6-2 6-3 win over Alejandro Falla in the second round of the Miami Masters.



Lol Sure Andy sure..


----------



## Newbologist (Mar 25, 2012)

Federer vs Roddick tomorrow, if Fed wins he'll be 22-2 all time vs Andy


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't see Fed being number 1.  Hard Court season is almost over until summer.  Also Fed has a disadvantage to Nadal and Djoko in slams due to its 3 set format.


----------



## Savior (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah number 1 is doubtful.
For now his goals should be to sneak out another major and try his best for Olympic gold.


----------



## Savior (Mar 28, 2012)

Miami is shaping up to be a really good tournament!!!


----------



## Meraxes (Mar 28, 2012)

Miami is shaping up to be at least incredibly interesting. I go away for two days and federer is gone, and then the guy who beats him loses before the semi's... it always happens when you are away.

I appreciate Murray was ill(ish) tonight, but I did not think he was playing all that brilliantly, he'll need to step it up to face the winner of Tsonga/Nadal. On that note, Sky Sports are not showing that match until tomorrow evening :| so Vamos Rafa for now as I can't watch it live. Silly time zones.

But as for federer for getting back to number one, unless Nadal and Djokovic really start performing badly, I am not sure he will reclaim it, anything is possible for Feds though, and Djoko doesn't seem to be repeating his total dominance of this time last year. Roll on French Open!

Edit: watching live scores. Not being able to see what is actually happening is even more exciting I think!


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2012)

Nadal Tsonga is really good


----------



## Meraxes (Mar 29, 2012)

It would be when I can't watch it. Score was interesting. Cannot wait to watch this afternoon.

Who do you all think will win in Miami?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish I was rich. I could have watched all these matches


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

